# NF Smash Bros Brawl Matchmaking and Online Discussion Thread



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Alrighty, this thread is where all the magic happens.  Just call someone out or make an available game here.  Also, discussion of online matches can stay here as well.

Good brawlin' to you all.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Good brawling to you, too.

First reply!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Add me DS, I wanna rape you.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone wanna fight?

Currently I've been using Sonic as my top main.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Posting this here lol..

Yeah Minzara I was having trouble connecting so I'll try again later. That match was a good match..though I had trouble guarding(since I like to shield grab) that dash attack for some reason..we each had 3 stock left when we got disconnected...ah well.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Anyone wanna fight?
> 
> Currently I've been using Sonic as my top main.



add me, ill brawl you.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> add me, ill brawl you.



Alright.



I just hope my ass doesn't bleed.......


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I'll have to brawl you all tomorrow; I have to go. See ya!

(And be glad you got off this time; you'll suffer when we do meet on Wi-Fi!)


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Well, I'll have to brawl you all tomorrow; I have to go. See ya!
> 
> (And be glad you got off this time; you'll suffer when we do meet on Wi-Fi!)



Heh...we'll see.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Alright.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope my ass doesn't bleed.......



whats your FC?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Add me DS, I wanna rape you.



Go dude, it's open now.  I just added you.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Posting this here lol..
> 
> Yeah Minzara I was having trouble connecting so I'll try again later. That match was a good match..though I had trouble guarding(since I like to shield grab) that dash attack for some reason..we each had 3 stock left when we got disconnected...ah well.



Ya it was fun. There is alot of good dodges on these forums, lol.

Me and Ronin just settled are tie, "for now". *looks at Ronin* there will be a rematch, you know it. lol

Its 4-5 with me and him. Him being 5. If you all think my Ike is godly, and i am kicking ur ass with him, just play Ronins... Marth is actually my best character, lol.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Go dude, it's open now.  I just added you.



YOUR GAY!?!?

DS you still gotta add my wii friend code.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone wanna run teams? XD


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya it was fun. There is alot of good dodges on these forums, lol.
> 
> Me and Ronin just settled are tie, "for now". *looks at Ronin* there will be a rematch, you know it. lol
> 
> Its 4-5 with me and him. Him being 5.



Hmm..what made you use Ike against me lol. I though for sure I was gonna se Pit or even Marth ah well...lol


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna run teams? XD



 Skeets wanna match?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

I gotta add you first. You should put your FC in your sig, it's more convenient.
I'll be on in a few minutes I'm eating...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hmm..what made you use Ike against me lol. I though for sure I was gonna se Pit or even Marth ah well...lol



Did you win? There's your answer! lol I only show Pit or Marth to people who can beat Ike XD


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm really interested to see how good Ronin is with Ike. I can't wait to see how I fair against him.

Edit: Yeah, I don't really know how that match was going to go since we we both at 3 stock before the diconnection.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm really interested to see how good Ronin is with Ike. I can't wait to see how I fair against him.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I don't really know how that match was going to go since we we both at 3 stock before the diconnection.



Ya, well get a rematch one day! lol. Ryu right? Ya if u have problems with my Ike, Ronin will murder you. I have to use Marth on Ronin, and he still beats me half of the time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> YOUR GAY!?!?
> 
> DS you still gotta add my wii friend code.



No u.

I'll do that after I wake up.  Gotta sleep for a bit.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya, well get a rematch one day! lol. Ryu right? Ya if u have problems with my Ike, Ronin will murder you. I have to use Marth on Ronin, and he still beats me half of the time.



Lol if our matches are fairly even when you use Ike..that's not good but then again I haven't played all that much. How long have you been playing? I really want to see Ronin's Ike in action even if it's rape.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol if our matches are fairly even when you use Ike..that's not good but then again I haven't played all that much. How long have you been playing? I really want to see Ronin's Ike in action even if it's rape.



Ever since 64, I am a old Smash player, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ever since 64, I am a old Smash player, lol.



I meant Brawl. I'v played ever since 64 version too.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I meant Brawl. I'v played ever since 64 version too.



Ever since release, midnight, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ever since release, midnight, lol.



Wow then you got good fast if your Pit and Marth are that good. I guess I'm not as good as I want to be because of finals...and here I felt good when I was four stocking people from Gfaqs with YL lol. You and Ronin are probably my biggest obstacles now.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

You are all going to be huge obstacles for me, I'm sure. It'll be like motocross guys racing against a kid with a Power Wheels, and each of your mains will be a ramp I can't get enough speed to overcome. 

/thankfully, enjoys the game, regardless of how matches and stuff go

I'm signing on now. Not sure if I'll be able to connect in a match. If I am, though, I'm down to Brawl a bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmm, Now I'm interested to fight Ronin's Ike.

Ronin add me, so I can see what skill you got with Ike.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn. Damn damn damn. 

Do you guys even see me join, Minz, Skeet? I tried joining your games, but all I see is my selection of my character. I don't see anyone else, then I go to stage select, still nobody there, and I get dropped. XD


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> You are all going to be huge obstacles for me, I'm sure. It'll be like motocross guys racing against a kid with a Power Wheels, and each of your mains will be a ramp I can't get enough speed to overcome.
> 
> /thankfully, enjoys the game, regardless of how matches and stuff go
> 
> I'm signing on now. Not sure if I'll be able to connect in a match. If I am, though, I'm down to Brawl a bit.



Lol I haven't challegened alot of people to 1 on 1 yet besides some people from Gfaqs. My only concerns right now are Minzara and Ronin lol.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

I got in! But then..it uberlagged. And I dropped. 

/come on, Nintendo--fix it!


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

Join now kalam, on me.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Tried to. Failed out, again. I'll try once more. Then I'll settle for spectating, if I can even do that, before getting back to PvC. 

P.S. How do I get an avatar-like-thing on Brawl? /wants Wario

EDIT: Figured it out. Wario set. 

Note: you guys should add me, in case I ever get my lag/server issues resolved. But no rush, since it hasn't happened yet. XD


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

Just click on yourself at the top of your friends list, and then click the pic, and change!

Anyway you have some lag problems man, I dunno. Move closer to the router or something lol.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

My Wii connects fine, normally. I think the problem is Brawl related. I'll try moving the router, but I don't have high hopes here. XD


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Yo Ronin I'm curious how often do you practice..because you seem to be praised rather highly here on your skills, and how do you compare to Kirk?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Go dude, it's open now.  I just added you.



Sorry I had a few challengers from smashboards. I gotta rep NF ya know.



Minzara said:


> Ya, well get a rematch one day! lol. Ryu right? Ya if u have problems with my Ike, Ronin will murder you. I have to use Marth on Ronin, and he still beats me half of the time.



 I thank you for honoring me so. You Marth is pretty good too, I dont it"s like your ignoring me or something. Your good with Marth and not only areyou good with him but you adjust to lag very quickly.



Minzara said:


> Ever since 64, I am a old Smash player, lol.



I'm an old player too although I've never owned a 64 or gamecube.



Violent-nin said:


> Hmm, Now I'm interested to fight Ronin's Ike.
> 
> Ronin add me, so I can see what skill you got with Ike.



Added you yesterday or day before, I've been waiting for you to accept, it still says awaiting registration.



Donkey Show said:


> I'll do that after I wake up.  Gotta sleep for a bit.



Umm, sorry again I didnt come for the match but we could set one up tomorrow if your not busy with work.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Yo Ronin I'm curious how often do you practice..because you seem to be praised rather highly here on your skills, and how do you compare to Kirk?



I don't compare to kirk, I played him once and got raped. He didnt even bring out his Ike. He and I played on his stream two days ago but since I was in the match I couldnt come and post and let you all know. I'll vs him on the stream again some time soon.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I don't compare to kirk, I played him once and got raped. He didnt even bring out Ike.



Damn by the sound of things if my Young link is even with Miza's Ike...then I don't stand a chance against you. But I still want to face you later to see how I fair.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm, Now I'm interested to fight Ronin's Ike.
> 
> Ronin add me, so I can see what skill you got with Ike.



Sadly I'm still waiting for him to butt f*** me....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Added you yesterday or day before, I've been waiting for you to accept, it still says awaiting registration.



Hmm weird, says awaiting registration for me as well.

I'll try re-adding you when I go on later tonight.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm weird, says awaiting registration for me as well.
> 
> I'll try re-adding you when I go on later tonight.


Good games.
Lets try playing later when I don't have little kids screaming in my ear...XD
That last falcon punch made me...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2008)

^Yeah man.

Sorry I had to bail. My dad wanted to watch t.v. 

Your pretty good with Snake, I had a hard time landing most of my combo's on you.

The 2nd match ended hilarious for me and my Ice Climbers.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

I wound up playing against the CPU. Still got raped, most of the time. Level 9 isn't easy for me, yet. I guess my game is too shallow, if the CPU is reading me that easy. 

/would still have fun getting curbstomped by you guys; wishes there was a way to spectate your friends specifically


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Yeah man.
> 
> Sorry I had to bail. My dad wanted to watch t.v.
> 
> ...


Still testing a few things so that's why you saw me doing some really weird shit...


Joe, don't sweat it, CPU reads your moves, regardless of how good you are...
You can always catch them with random smash attacks, though...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Sadly I'm still waiting for him to butt f*** me....



I was waiting for a bit but you didnt pm me your FC and I didnt see it in your sig. Sorry. I got your pm about brawling tomorrow though. I'll take you up on tht offer.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Skeets and Violent sound like interesting opponents.. I look foward to facing you guys. I got your PM Violent but I'm Brawled out now so I'll add you tomorrow. After I face you two I'll take down Miza after all your Ike will eventually fail to be my YL equal and you'll have to bring out the big guns.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay that's it...screw the nubs only Friend Codes, Give me the damn Pros! I will kick all your asses!

Wanna add you -CALAMITY-!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Okay that's it...screw the nubs only Friend Codes, Give me the damn Pros! I will kick all your asses!
> 
> Added you -CALAMITY-



I'm nowhere near a nub but I am not as good as I was in Melee. But I'll get better now that I have more time to play now that damn finals are finally over. I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Skeets and Violent sound like interesting opponents.. I look foward to facing you guys. I got your PM Violent but I'm Brawled out now so I'll add you tomorrow. After I face you two I'll take down Miza after all your Ike will eventually fail to be my YL equal and you'll have to bring out the big guns.



We will see Cal...We will see  Muwhahahaahaha



Ronin said:


> I thank you for honoring me so. You Marth is pretty good too, I dont it"s like your ignoring me or something. Your good with Marth and not only areyou good with him but you adjust to lag very quickly.


Thanks, and I dont find people very often that give me challenge, so I love it when some do. I usually just fuck around with people, your the only one i've actually had to try hard against, and still manage to lose half the time. XD lol




> I'm an old player too although I've never owned a 64 or gamecube.


Sweet, I owned both, lol.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I haven't challegened alot of people to 1 on 1 yet besides some people from Gfaqs. My only concerns right now are Minzara and Ronin lol.



XD Should I run? lol



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Damn. Damn damn damn.
> 
> Do you guys even see me join, Minz, Skeet? I tried joining your games, but all I see is my selection of my character. I don't see anyone else, then I go to stage select, still nobody there, and I get dropped. XD



You didnt show up man, not at all.... sorry..



-CALAMITY- said:


> Wow then you got good fast if your Pit and Marth are that good. I guess I'm not as good as I want to be because of finals...and here I felt good when I was four stocking people from Gfaqs with YL lol. You and Ronin are probably my biggest obstacles now.



I guess did, I am a fast learner. Plus I copy cat alot. Its how I stay good/better then people, is if there better then me, i slowly learn there stagery/play style, and if I like it, I will change over to it, or add it into a pre existing one. Wow, really? lol Thanks!


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2008)

Hahahaha... Alright I can hardly wait! Hopefully my router's good enough to play FC Brawls with no lag//


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> XD Should I run? lol



No seeing as the 4 people I fought over Wifi on Gfaqs sucked lol. I'm midly insulted that you weren't taking me seriously even when using Ike lol.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No seeing as the 4 people I fought over Wifi on Gfaqs sucked lol. I'm midly insulted that you weren't taking me seriously even when using Ike lol.



Sorry, I don't mean to do it diliberatly. Just something "kicks" in when I got a challenge otherwise I am just not as good, its wierd, guess you would call it being in the "zone".


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Make sure you rep NF if you have friends on your lists who are not from here. Make a taunt for NF and let em know where the true smashers are.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to do it diliberatly. Just something "kicks" in when I got a challenge otherwise I am just not as good, its wierd, guess you would call it being in the "zone".



Lol dude it's no problem I was kidding hence my "lol" at the end. I know I'm nowhere near as good as you or Ronin yet, but I like the challenge nonetheless. I want to see how I fair against others on the boards as well.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol dude it's no problem I was kidding hence my "lol" at the end. I know I'm nowhere near as good as you or Ronin yet, but I like the challenge nonetheless. I want to see how I fair against others on the boards as well.



lol, Allright, and why Toon Link of all characters? lol


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, Allright, and why Toon Link of all characters? lol



Well Fox and Marth were my mains in Melee(Fox was my main in 64 also), but I saw other charcters that I liked and wanted to try them. Before the game came out I was planing to use Fox and Lucario. That changed when I actually started playing the game. I found out that I liked how Toon Link, Lucas, and Wolf played more than Fox so I kinda put him on a hiatus. Marth plays kinda the same but with reduced range. I put him on hold to just to try other characters.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well Fox and Marth were my mains in Melee(Fox was my main in 64 also), but I saw other charcters that I liked and wanted to try them. Before the game came out I was planing to use Fox and Lucario. That changed when I actually started playing the game. I found out that I liked how Toon Link, Lucas, and Wolf played more than Fox so I kinda put him on a hiatus. Marth plays kinda the same but with reduced range. I put him on hold to just to try other characters.



I see, Roy was my main last time...but they ganked him ><


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I see, Roy was my main last time...but they ganked him ><



I'll play you at some point tomorrow and try to get access to your Pit. I'll also be playing Ronin tomorrow . The challege will be fun even though I'll lose.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll play you at some point tomorrow and try to get access to your Pit. I'll also be playing Ronin tomorrow . The challege will be fun even though I'll lose.



lol, good luck with Ronin then.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Okay that's it...screw the nubs only Friend Codes, Give me the damn Pros! I will kick all your asses!



Well, if it's a fight ya want, I'll take ya on 
.....
......
........

er, depending on where you live... lag n' all that....


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, good luck with Ronin then.



Yeah I'll need it, but I think I can at least take 2 out of 5 of his lives. At least I hope I can. I just need to figure out how to mix it up more with my Toon Link but that will come in time.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I'll need it, but I think I can at least take 2 out of 5 of his lives. At least I hope I can. I just need to figure out how to mix it up more with my Toon Link but that will come in time.




Just spam arrows, he'll never see it coming.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Good Match Skeets and 2shea, Skeets is really good with Snake, best Snake yet, @2shea you should fight..uhh i forgot his name Naruto something, his sonic, its as good as yours.

Goofy you pretty badass as well, was fun guys.

Also whoever Rich is....good matches as well


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I'd be the Rich.

Pretty good with Ike. That side A is a killer.

And LOL I didn't even know you could charge his side B. DURR HURR...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah I'd be the Rich.
> 
> Pretty good with Ike. That side A is a killer.
> 
> And LOL I didn't even know you could charge his side B. DURR HURR...



lol, ya. but unlike some certain people on these forums(not refering to Skeet, 2shea or goofy btw), you dodge it. And I had to resort to different moves, and combos. Its killer, but beatable, and it can leave me open for a deadly attack.

And ya you can....


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, ya. but unlike some certain people on these forums(not refering to Skeet, 2shea or goofy btw), you dodge it. And I had to resort to different moves, and combos. Its killer, but beatable, and it can leave me open for a deadly attack.
> 
> And ya you can....



You wouldn't happen to be refering to me would you?. Lulz maybe I should stop trying to shield it and actually jump away/roll away from it. I'll be playing Skeets, 2shea, and Goofy a little later probably.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You wouldn't happen to be refering to me would you?. Lulz maybe I should stop trying to shield it and actually jump away/roll away from it. I'll be playing Skeets, 2shea, and Goofy a little later probably.



Naw, you did good at dodgeing it too, someone was saying it was cheap, or some shit in another thread. I am still pissed about that. the ONLY cheap move in Brawl is Marth counter, and I main marth, and I dont use his counter for that very reason.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Naw, you did good at dodgeing it too, someone was saying it was cheap, or some shit in another thread. I am still pissed about that. the ONLY cheap move in Brawl is Marth counter, and I main marth, and I dont use his counter for that very reason.



I can see what you mean. I had people complaining about Fox and his shinespike being cheap when I would play them in Melee.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I can see what you mean. I had people complaining about Fox and his shinespike being cheap when I would play them in Melee.



Well like my comment in the other thread, "cheap" is another word for weakness in this case. People call something "cheap" because that can't beat it, or its there weakness. Same case with me and Marth's counter, we all do this, or most of us. Its human nature I guess. We hate to lose, so we try to blame it on anything we can.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Naw, you did good at dodgeing it too, someone was saying it was cheap, or some shit in another thread. I am still pissed about that. the ONLY cheap move in Brawl is Marth counter, and I main marth, and I dont use his counter for that very reason.


Marth's counter is hardly cheap. It's easily countered with delayed attacks(hard to do with lag) and tick throws.


and for those who are having trouble with Ike's Forward B, just trow a projectile or jump away, simple as that. Try to do it way ahead of time since with the Lag can really fuck you over when trying to dodge or block it on reaction.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Marth's counter is hardly cheap. It's easily countered with delayed attacks(hard to do with lag) and tick throws.
> 
> 
> and for those who are having trouble with Ike's Forward B, just trow a projectile or jump away, simple as that. Try to do it way ahead of time since with the Lag can really fuck you over when trying to dodge or block it on reaction.



Ya, but I give up on the Marths counter thing.

As for Ike think YA! you did that, and what did I do right afterwards? New MOVES! go figure!!!!! Jeez....


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm surprised no-one has asked for any matches yet. It is strangely dead.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm surprised no-one has asked for any matches yet. It is strangely dead.



you on now? Ill fight you ! MUWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> you on now? Ill fight you ! MUWHAHAHAHA



Lol not right now multitasking between packing up to head back home for spring break(leaving early tom morning), and posting on message board. My roomate is still in the midst of unlocking stuff on his Wii in Brawl. I probably won't be able to play you until Monday, or Tuesday. I'll have to re-scehdule my match with Ronin and everyone else as well.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol not right now multitasking between packing up to head back home for spring break(leaving early tom morning), and posting on message board. My roomate is still in the midst of unlocking stuff on his Wii in Brawl. I probably won't be able to play you until Monday, or Tuesday. I'll have to re-scehdule my match with Ronin and everyone else as well.



Oh I see, that sucks...


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha nice game skeets...shit it got disconnected... 

FALCON PAAUUUNNCCH!!!!!! <--- single greatest moment in our match.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Lulz...XD
stupid slow down and I couldn't jump away in time.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

haha...but dam ur awesome with ZSS, best Ive seen so far online.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm surprised no-one has asked for any matches yet. It is strangely dead.



Wanna spar a little?

I'm maining TL as well.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

Not bad Dil but you still go some work to do.

Edit: I actually only came online to add people but I saw Dil Challenged me. I'll play you when I get back in town Ryoshi.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Calamity, Right when you brought out jigglypuff i was like....Okay he's not taking me seriously anymore...

Ur awesome with toon link, I have learned a lot from you, specially on how to use the boomerang  and bombs.

Next time we meet, Im gonna beat you and I'll take more than just one life!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Calamity, Right when you brought out jigglypuff i was like....Okay he's not taking me seriously anymore...
> 
> Ur awesome with toon link, I have learned a lot from you



No I'm actually okay with Jiggly, but I only tend to use her in casual matches. You probably would have won that one lol. Your welcome btw.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Not bad Dil but you still go some work to do.
> 
> Edit: I actually only came online to add people but I saw Dil Challenged me. I'll play you when I get back in town Ryoshi.



Kay.

Dil you gotta add me.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Alright alright, added you ryoshi, I'll be waiting online now.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Next time we meet, Im gonna beat you and I'll take more than just one life!



You sound like naruto, goku and every other main character in a shounen.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Alright alright, added you ryoshi, I'll be waiting online now.



I'll add you. I'll go on in like 3 minutes.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You sound like naruto, goku and every other main character in a shounen.



thats what i aim for livin' the shounen way! 
Goku would be preferable


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> thats what i aim for
> Goku would be preferable



lol if you could only take one of my lives..I recommend you not fight Minza or Ronin..unless like me you like the challenge. Ronin especially..and I haven't even fough him yet..because if I'm only good enough to be eqaul with Miza's Ike then I don't stand a chance against Ronin.

 Edit: Take what you saw of what I was doing and start there. I could help you train if you like next week.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...XD 

I'll be on in a bit for whoever wants to play, please try to avoid picking silly stages....;_;


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

shutup skeet in our games we were barely even XD


Haha Dave, you and me, we were meant for eachother XD we suck so hard! too bad it disconnected >.>

Chicken pot pie time now


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Haha Dave, you and me, we were meant for eachother XD we suck so hard! too bad it disconnected >.>
> 
> Chicken pot pie time now



Lol have some confidence dude. Just practice and you'll get better. If you keep practicing with Link you'll be able to do better against me next time. If you're gonna use Link stick with him and train.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...XD
> 
> I'll be on in a bit for whoever wants to play, please try to avoid picking silly stages....;_;



Dude, i hate those moving stages they annoy me, I always die ATLEAST once falling off. On them... ><


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Dude, i hate those moving stages they annoy me, I always die ATLEAST once falling off. On them... ><



Lol I hate them as well...that is why I always fight on FD. Oh, and prepare urself you're goin down next week now that I have a good amount of time to practice.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I hate them as well...that is why I always fight on FD. Oh, and prepare urself you're goin down next week now that I have a good amount of time to practice.



Ya, or a stage that doesn't move. Either way its fine, I hate moving stages though with a passion. Oh? I can't wait to see that....


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2008)

Delfino ftw 

Really, it's gotta be the best stage


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Setup teams now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Delfino ftw
> 
> Really, it's gotta be the best stage



I sent you my FC through PM, and I'll add you when I get in town. I'll play you at some point next week.(damn I'll be playing alot of people next week.)


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Setup teams now!!!!!!!!



I wanna do teams!!!


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

T'was a shame we disconnected again skeets, and others... I would have shown you how awesome i am with G-dorf on my last life XD


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I wanna do teams!!!


Dilbot is on now so lets get 1 more person...
I'll add your FC now.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> T'was a shame we disconnected again skeets, and others... I would have shown you how awesome i am with G-dorf on my last life XD



Who is your best character right now?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Dilbot is on now so lets get 1 more person...
> I'll add your FC now.



Me? Ill be on Ronin team..MUWHAHAHA


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Me? Ill be on Ronin team..MUWHAHAHA



You guys go on with out me right now. My roomate is doing wifi with a friend of his. His friend is a noob and hes trying to help him learn the game.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

That's fine....XD 
Ronin has to add me though.
I'll host and we wont start until everyone is in the room, if the time runs out just leave the game.

EDIT: 2Shea and me would run it against any of you fools....


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> That's fine....XD
> Ronin has to add me though.
> I'll host and we wont start until everyone is in the room, if the time runs out just leave the game.



Okay I am on my way in a sec. give me a few


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 13, 2008)

Awww, why'd you quit Ronin?  I'll admit the lag was really shitty though. XD


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Just hold on a Sec Minz, I'm waiting for 2Shea to go one before I start the teams.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Just hold on a Sec Minz, I'm waiting for 2Shea to go one before I start the teams.



Okay..was wondering...lol


----------



## Masaki (Mar 13, 2008)

Not right now, but I feel like destroying someone in Brawl sometime tonight.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Fun matchs Skeet and 2shea especially the 2 on 1's XD lol Me being the one...


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2008)

o.o who did no contest?

Anyway gotta run to dinner, be back in a bit.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

2Shea said:


> o.o who did no contest?
> 
> Anyway gotta run to dinner, be back in a bit.



Skeet I think...cause I didnt lol

Whoever my partner was...thanks for the help XD i was fighting Skeet and 2shea by myself most of the time...and holding my own quite well..I won the first one 2 on 1, lol.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha sorry I couldn't get into the teams, parents taking over the T.V T_T

Skeets it always seems that Fate intervenes when we're facing eachother by disconnecting... 

And @ -CALAMITY- I would have to say Link is my best character, and yes I went all out when I faced you as him and yes I was lying about being awesome with the dorf. XD


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

lulz, I did that.
I was trying to let my other friend in but he kept getting DC'd.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Awww, why'd you quit Ronin?  I'll admit the lag was really shitty though. XD



ummm, I wasnt playing...... It was my roomate possibly? I got mad homework to do, no smashing right now. Who was he using?

*To Anyone:
GOING ONLINE NOW. LETS GET SOME TEAMS!*


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Not right now, but I feel like destroying someone in Brawl sometime tonight.



Bring it on, I'll face you later on tonight.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Mario got raped. It was FFA at first with my cousin, him and one other person. My cousin 3 stocked the two of them then I started playing and it was a massacre.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

damn i've been kicked out twice in a row by the wi-fi... ...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone on? I wanna test a few things out against human....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

those were great and fun matches guys... thanks!... but i gotta sleep lol...

and did you test something on me skeets ?...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> those were great and fun matches guys... thanks!... but i gotta sleep lol...
> 
> and did you test something on me skeets ?...


A few things actually....XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2008)

I just played against someone. Match was laggy near the middle but it fixed up near the end. Not a bad match though. It was in Onett and I was Ness against Kirby, Mario (Player) and the final one I'm not sure but it wasn't anyone serious. I hope all matches aren't that laggy.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 14, 2008)

I was wondering who the hell CORD was. Say KN maybe if you replied to my Wii messages you would me a little better. It's me Jodecideion aka TheWon or PMKWon. I send all those pics. One a week. You should get another tomorrow. Good match. What was that on 20 lives or something. Man I had to pee near the end.  I'm in Texas so that might be the cause of the lag, but I was also online with my Japanese Wii too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I was wondering who the hell CORD was. Say KN maybe if you replied to my Wii messages you would me a little better. It's me Jodecideion aka TheWon or PMKWon. I send all those pics. One a week. You should get another tomorrow. Good match. What was that on 20 lives or something. Man I had to pee near the end.  I'm in Texas so that might be the cause of the lag, but I was also online with my Japanese Wii too.


Ohhh I see and thanks for the images lol. I just almost never reply to Wii messages since it takes a long time but trust me, I have them all. That was a good match and yeah it was 20 lives and me, I live in Arkansas so that might be one thing.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Good games, Nin, as always...XD
Had to take a break, I'll be back on in a bit...

My Snake leveled up a bit fighting all those characters...lol
Though the small dudes still rape Snake...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah Skeets matches against you are always good. 

I thought the Link vs Snake matches were great just because it was very close till the very end. 

Haha yeah, Pikachu did really good against Snake, and Kirby didn't do so bad himself.

I still have a lot of things I need to improve and learn, but sadly I'm done for the night.

@DonkeyShow

You surprised the hell out of me DS. The first match you didn't play too well with Meta Knight, but after that it seemed like you went in to a whole other gear. :amazed

PS. I hate your Diddy Kong.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Nin when are we going to get a match?


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, I added pretty much everyone in this thread.

Feel free to add me.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> *I was wondering who the hell CORD was.* Say KN maybe if you replied to my Wii messages you would me a little better. It's me Jodecideion aka TheWon or PMKWon. I send all those pics. One a week. You should get another tomorrow. Good match. What was that on 20 lives or something. Man I had to pee near the end.  I'm in Texas so that might be the cause of the lag, but I was also online with my Japanese Wii too.



Yeah, I figured he was CORD. I only got two matches in with him, but they were fun. Level 9 ROB pwned us hard, but it was more even when it was Pit and Olimar only. Olimar FTW.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone want to get a match?

Preferrebly Skeets,2shea,V-Nin,Tenshi and DS. If any of you are on right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Nin when are we going to get a match?



I'm on here and there throughout the day, so I figure we'll have one pretty soon.

I can't remember if I can see you online now, or if it still says awaiting registration.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @DonkeyShow
> 
> You surprised the hell out of me DS. The first match you didn't play too well with Meta Knight, but after that it seemed like you went in to a whole other gear. :amazed
> 
> PS. I hate your Diddy Kong.



It takes a bit before the domination station starts rolling. =P  Good games, good games.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

today i had two matches in wifi with anyone... and the 1vs1 doesn't lag at all..

then two more people joined and it sucked ass ...

seriously... wtf?...

ah... DS is someone i would like to fight someday... ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Mario and Minzara don't make a good tag team lol. At first they couldnt get on the same team. The first match miza was red and mario was green. The second one mario was red and miza was green and after they lost 2 in a row, they put items on. They still managd to lose most of the time though. The matches were hilarious over all though, I wish everyone could have seen em. Miza and Mario can both attest to the hilarity of the matches.

Anyone else want to brawl.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> It takes a bit before the domination station starts rolling. =P  Good games, good games.


I'd like to get more games with Chem....
He knows all the little tricks...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'd like to get more games with Chem....
> He knows all the little tricks...



Lets brawl skeets.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 14, 2008)

Skeets, I know this is random & off topic, but I think that your avatar is amazing! (:


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Lets brawl skeets.


I probably wont be on anytime soon.
I'll be playing my main game (Guilty Gear) all weekend, I got a tournament tomorrow. I'll maybe sign on for a bit, later today.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 14, 2008)

GAM3R! I like your mario. A lot better than my Luigi. Anybody notice that when I won My characters had homefield. Kirby at Green Greens and Ness at New Pork City. Man that Samus was a running, but no one can escape the BATMAN!  Good matches fellows!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

I am bored, who wants to brawl?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Ronin cousin is pretty damn good at the game. Its sad, someone like me who hand asses to people usually gets his ass handed to him in the first round. Alot better when I played Pit though, came down to one stock, Didn't try Marth on him, probably be more even, but I have a feeling that character his used against my pit wasn't his best....or he wasn't trying I dont know. But man...



Ronin said:


> Mario and Minzara don't make a good tag team lol. At first they couldnt get on the same team. The first match miza was red and mario was green. The second one mario was red and miza was green and after they lost 2 in a row, they put items on. They still managd to lose most of the time though. The matches were hilarious over all though, I wish everyone could have seen em. Miza and Mario can both attest to the hilarity of the matches.
> 
> Anyone else want to brawl.



I probably don't make a good team with anyone..I am too independent in the game...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Minzara is taking forever. Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll be on in probably in 30 mins or so.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Minzara is taking forever. Anyone want to brawl?



..........Remember at 9.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

you know... i was happy that the weekend was coming... cause i could brawl freely all day...

then i considered that connection issues will happen just like last week... ...

anyway.. i hope to battle more people... almost everyone has shown true fighting spirit, non-repetitive tactis and the power to turn around a match... i want to meet more people like that... you make the game fun for what it is about... Brawling... not just winning at all costs...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm free for a brawl if anyone wants to hit me up.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 14, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I'm free for a brawl if anyone wants to hit me up.



Add me. Play now.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll be on 24-hours tomorrow.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice matches Vio-Nin sorry I had to go my GF wanted the Wii.... Ill rematch you more later, 2-0 with me and you atm, you really good dude.



Blind Itachi said:


> you know... i was happy that the weekend was coming... cause i could brawl freely all day...
> 
> then i considered that connection issues will happen just like last week... ...
> 
> anyway.. i hope to battle more people... almost everyone has shown true fighting spirit, non-repetitive tactis and the power to turn around a match... i want to meet more people like that... you make the game fun for what it is about... Brawling... not just winning at all costs...


I am truly sorry BI, I really am. BUt thats how I was shown to get good, and how to play one on one matchs where I come from. I am truly sorry I made you upset, but its how i've known it ever since i've been little.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, though I did make a lot of idiot mistakes.

Lol I let your Pit get in my head and started rushing in like a fool.

I'll play you again sometime for sure.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks, though I did make a lot of idiot mistakes.
> 
> Lol I let your Pit get in my head and started rushing in like a fool.
> 
> I'll play you again sometime for sure.



I see, i had to be careful while fighting marth, the evil counter. lol

Oh btw Vio did I spam alot when you faught me? Because people say I do, but i rarely used Pits spin attack on you..just when I did it worked quite well. lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry for droping out those Samus matches but for some reason i can't get Zero Suit properly when selecting like before... ... i gave up and kept fighting with her like that ...

and the taunt undressing didn't work as well XP...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Sorry for droping out those Samus matches but for some reason i can't get Zero Suit properly when selecting like before... ... i gave up and kept fighting with her like that ...
> 
> and the taunt undressing didn't work as well XP...



I was wondering what was happening. I thought you just didn't like it being on 3 stock.

And we almost had that 100-man challenge, but the last opponent had to be another freakin' Olimar. That threw me off since I thought it was my Olimar for a second... and that's all he needed to KO my 200+ Olimar.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 15, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I was wondering what was happening. I thought you just didn't like it being on 3 stock.
> 
> And we almost had that 100-man challenge, but the last opponent had to be another freakin' Olimar. That threw me off since I thought it was my Olimar for a second... and that's all he needed to KO my 200+ Olimar.


wait we lost?... lol... i noticed the record of 99 and wondered why was that number there XD...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

I can brawl now 1976 9930 5391


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Sorry for droping out those Samus matches but for some reason i can't get Zero Suit properly when selecting like before... ... i gave up and kept fighting with her like that ...
> 
> and the taunt undressing didn't work as well XP...



Hold "R" while pressing start after you choose her. If this doesn't work, try doing that and then holding "R" while choosing your stage. This always works with me.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 15, 2008)

My FC: 5327-0574-9820


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> wait we lost?... lol... i noticed the record of 99 and wondered why was that number there XD...



Yeah, we lost by one.XD It sucked.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

how long do i wait until the wii recognized the invites?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I see, i had to be careful while fighting marth, the evil counter. lol
> 
> Oh btw Vio did I spam alot when you faught me? Because people say I do, but i rarely used Pits spin attack on you..just when I did it worked quite well. lol



Nah not really.

The spin attack, I hated that move. I always ran into it for some drunken reason.

I think I improved my VS record with you today. 

It seems the space animals had your number.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah not really.
> 
> The spin attack, I hated that move. I always ran into it for some drunken reason.
> 
> ...



Ya its 5-3 now, and thank you! lol


BTW DONKEY SHOW IS FUCKING GOOD!! I manage to get him down to one stock most of the time, but didnt beat him once....or maybe i did, i dont remember...but god damn is crazy good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't remember what the score is with me and DS, I don't even think either of us kept a score.

But we both won a lot on each  other from what I remember.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I can't remember what the score is with me and DS, I don't even think either of us kept a score.
> 
> But we both won a lot on each  other from what I remember.



lol, do that math on that....I can beat you...but I can't beat DS..i can get him to one stock however and alot of the time very low life on that last stock...he just always got the kill ><...but yet you can beat him? lol Rock Paper Scissor anyone?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

fucking communication error


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Was i the only one or did everyone get kicked out from that lag. XD


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Vio, Vio friend...and those other twos guys XD.... some fun free for alls...BAANAAS OWN ALL MUAHAAH! the two times i used diddy was so funny for me...lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I can't remember what the score is with me and DS, I don't even think either of us kept a score.
> 
> But we both won a lot on each  other from what I remember.



I was up 6-4 I believe.  It was also my first time playing online.  Alls I really remember is my Ike domination. XD  Good times regardless, but the lag was horrific on both of our ends.

Had to get that LAN adapter and it's made so much more of a difference.



			
				Minzara said:
			
		

> BTW DONKEY SHOW IS FUCKING GOOD!! I manage to get him down to one stock most of the time, but didnt beat him once....or maybe i did, i dont remember...but god damn is crazy good.



You could have been playing my brother since I'm at work. =P  Who was he using?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I was up 6-4 I believe.  It was also my first time playing online.  Alls I really remember is my Ike domination. XD  Good times regardless, but the lag was horrific on both of our ends.
> 
> Had to get that LAN adapter and it's made so much more of a difference.



Ah, guess I'm gonna have to have some more matches with you eventually to even out that score. 



> You could have been playing my brother since I'm at work. =P  Who was he using?



Is your brother better than you DS, cause it sounds like he raped Minzara.

@Minzara.

Yeah you can beat me at the moment, but I can also beat you at the moment.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I was up 6-4 I believe.  It was also my first time playing online.  Alls I really remember is my Ike domination. XD  Good times regardless, but the lag was horrific on both of our ends.
> 
> Had to get that LAN adapter and it's made so much more of a difference.
> 
> ...



Snake, and he is fucking good with him.....he better then you?



> @Minzara.
> 
> Yeah you can beat me at the moment, but I can also beat you at the moment.



Ya i know, that came out the wrong way. was just trying to say its odd . but seeing that it was his bro...ITS A WHOLE different story... me and you are even, no doubt.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Is your brother better than you DS, cause it sounds like he raped Minzara.



Better?  By a long shot.   We trade off in low tier matches, but when it's time to get serious he always has the edge.

I learn most of my stuff from him considering he's a tourney player.  My Ike can handle him here and there though.  I'm getting there since I don't play as much as he does.



> Snake, and he is fucking good with him...


Did you eat a lot of walk up tilt combos?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Better?  By a long shot.   We trade off in low tier matches, but when it's time to get serious he always has the edge.
> 
> I learn most of my stuff from him.



Wow, I guess I should feel good that I almost beat him several times then? lol


> Did you eat a lot of walk up tilt combos?


At first, but then I saw how he was doing it, and he never got it on me again...lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Now I'm eager to see DS's brother fight.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Wow, I guess I should feel good that I almost beat him several times then? lol



Haha, almost never counts.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Haha, almost never counts.



I guess so XD Makes me feel better though....lol


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol yeah Chem is awesome, I played 2 matches with him last night. I managed to keep up with him fairly well, and he complimented my sonic against his snake, but he still beat me both times 

Ah well, I don't claim to be great by any means haha. All for the fun


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Hold "R" while pressing start after you choose her. If this doesn't work, try doing that and then holding "R" while choosing your stage. This always works with me.
> 
> Hope I helped.



Or, do (really fast) Up Taunt, Down Taunt, Up Taunt. Ta-dah! ZSS arrives.

EDIT: Shirker, Radish Man, Dil...you're all still awaiting registration. (Violent-nin you're fine)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

i have so many ppl awaiting registration...

2nd day with the game and damn i'm rusty

and starting playing online out of the box didn't help either... getting accustomed to the lag is no easy task.

is everyone here on pacific time zone... i'm the only one on eastern ?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2008)

So Violent is Miza's equal..interesting. I look foward to fighting both of you come Monday.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> So Violent is Miza's equal..interesting. I look foward to fighting both of you come Monday.



Ya, he is pretty good, Ronin is better though....and DS brother is evil...lol


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

the connection error is starting to piss me off


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> how long do i wait until the wii recognized the invites?



Sometimes you just have to wait a while, and sometimes you just have to tell them to add you.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Sometimes you just have to wait a while, and sometimes you just have to tell them to add you.



wanna play a match?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> wanna play a match?



Sorry, I haven't added you yet...:sweat I'll do it when I load up Brawl though.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Whoever Jason is, good matches man.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone wanna brawl with me? I still have a bunch of others to await registration


----------



## Volke (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Anyone wanna brawl with me? I still have a bunch of others to await registration



I need to get a better connection first. It worked fine for my DS but my Wii is getting pwnt by lag :/


----------



## Ronin (Mar 15, 2008)

My friend is a nub but says he can beat you all. anyone wanna demoralize him?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Ronin said:


> My friend is a nub but says he can beat you all. anyone wanna demoralize him?



Last acquaintance of yours schooled me pretty hard the first match, got a little better latter. But ya. He going to school me like your cousin did? lol


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 15, 2008)

Volke said:


> I need to get a better connection first. It worked fine for my DS but my Wii is getting pwnt by lag :/



Perhaps the lan adapter might solve your problem. I recently got one and it's less laggy than using wireless for me 

edits: @Minz: Damn, there was some lag going on in our matches >_< Unfortunately, our fight with my Ganondorf and your Link had to be disconnected  

Nice brawling with yah though


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Perhaps the lan adapter might solve your problem. I recently got one and it's less laggy than using wireless for me
> 
> edits: @Minz: Damn, there was some lag going on in our matches >_< Unfortunately, our fight with my Ganondorf and your Link had to be disconnected
> 
> Nice brawling with yah though



Ya, it was fun, what happened with are second match when I played pit? I 3 stocked you... lol I was like "what did he let his litte bro play or something?" Cause you played completely different then before. lol Ya you were owning my Link, He just barely makes it on my mains list, im much better with Pit as you can personally tell, lol.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone looking for a fight?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2008)

My ability to connect and brawl is still non-existent. XD

/goes back to unlocking things and SSE


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> GAM3R! I like your mario. A lot better than my Luigi. Anybody notice that when I won My characters had homefield. Kirby at Green Greens and Ness at New Pork City. Man that Samus was a running, but no one can escape the BATMAN!  Good matches fellows!



I might be adding some of you soon on my friends Wii, should be interesting to see how crappy I am


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I might be adding some of you soon on my friends Wii, should be interesting to see how crappy I am



I'm not all that great myself.  Let's play now, I'll add you (what's your FC?).  

If you can't play, I'm up for some matches with whoever!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I'm not all that great myself.  Let's play now, I'll add you.
> 
> If you can't play, I'm up for some matches with whoever!



I play you I guess..Ive been wanting to practice with Sonic anyway...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be on in a while after i am done eating dinner, so for anyone that wants to play me i should be on in abit. hope to see some of you soon. ;D


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I play you I guess..Ive been wanting to practice with Sonic anyway...



O rly?  After our rocky relationship?    Jk, sure - but please don't spam me.  I'm not a pro and I can't deal with that crap.  Thanks!  I'll add you now.

I'll add you DarkKakashi


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> O rly?  After our rocky relationship?    Jk, sure - but please don't spam me.  I'm not a pro and I can't deal with that crap.  Thanks!  I'll add you now.



lol, well it happens, And ask Vio I dont really spam at that much....he faught me alot too.... And naw I wont lol Give me a couple minutes and Ill be on, you open a room okay?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

let me in into the party


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

I added you Kit, just waiting for it to end waiting registation...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

i just created a room

feel free to join


----------



## Ronin (Mar 15, 2008)

Kitsune, can I join your match with Miza?

I feel rather restless right now and would like to play with you all.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2008)

I am gonna head over to my friends house in abit, I'll add you from there and get his FC


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 15, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya, it was fun, what happened with are second match when I played pit? I 3 stocked you... lol I was like "what did he let his litte bro play or something?" Cause you played completely different then before. lol Ya you were owning my Link, He just barely makes it on my mains list, im much better with Pit as you can personally tell, lol.



Oh, lol...the lag was terribly killing me in the 2nd match. Though the other matches were pretty lagless. 

I still can't believe I used Samus' final smash right off the stage..


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

FUCKING COMUNICATION ERROR


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> FUCKING COMUNICATION ERROR



I know.   

Anyway, I'll come back.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

already created another room

join back

you can also join ronin.. i sent you my FC and i already added you


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

k, Kitsune i added you. I should be on in like 5 - 10 minutes i have to go pick up a friend at a bus stop then i should be online playing. =D


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

are you having any kind of lag besides the long pauses?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh good god!  I'm gonna reset my router.  Anyway GGs.  I'm still in need of a lot of practice.  XD



Kami-Sama said:


> are you having any kind of lag besides the long pauses?



Yeah it's slow in general.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

who's farte?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy shit it just started haling like crazy, no way I will be able to get to my friends house right now 

(I'd have to walk lol)


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> who's farte?



That's FFLN.

People should put their NF screenname in the written space if it's not their brawl name.  Or their brawl name in their sig.  I get confused about who's who as well.  

Who's Mexi? And Futz? And Lord G?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice matches Kitsune. It was crazy with 2 comps. XD
Nice Zelda/Sheik, just need a little more practice.
Overall fun times. ^_^

btw I use either D K or MEXPI as my In Brawl names. >_>
Sorry about that Kitsune.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches Kitsune. It was crazy with 2 comps. XD
> Nice Zelda/Sheik, just need a little more practice.
> Overall fun times. ^_^



Oh it was you!  XD Yeah, it was fun.  I was hoping the comps would turn against you and help me but nope. lol  Yeah I've only had this game since Tuesday and I've never owned a Smash Bros. game before.  So if anyone fights me, it's a good chance to try out a new character or something.  You'll probably still win.  Just wait though, I'll get good eventually and no more Mrs. Nice Gal.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Oh it was you!  XD Yeah, it was fun.  I was hoping the comps would turn against you and help me but nope. lol  Yeah I've only had this game since Tuesday and I never own a Smash Bros. game before.  So if anyone fights me, it's a good chance to try out a new character or something.  You'll probably still win.  Just wait though, I'll get good eventually and no more Mrs. Nice Gal.



Thats fine. I got to play Peach at the end. =D


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

i had some good matches with ffln.

but damn communication error

and i keep coming back for more


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Who ever's Audie, you kick ass with Mario. I haven't had to worry about being turned around like that in a while.

What's strange is when I say 'yes' to incoming players, it doesn't accept some of them.:/ Strange.

Ah, so that's you. Okay. Yeah, the d/c was cruddy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> That's FFLN.
> 
> People should put their NF screenname in the written space if it's not their brawl name. Or their brawl name in their sig. I get confused about who's who as well.
> 
> Who's Mexi? And Futz? And Lord G?


Im Lord G 

Long name is long


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

kit join ffln game..


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> kit join ffln game..



FFLN do you have another name on there?  You dissapeared.

Also, I don't think my net is being bad - I'm pretty sure it's Nintendo's fault.  My internet connection itself is normally infallible.

lol@LordG...I should have been able to figure that one out.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> FFLN do you have another name on there?  You dissapeared.



Yes, it's the one with an F.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

it is supposed to be FUTZ or FARTE


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotta love those d/c's...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice matchs Tenshi I think you won half and i won half, not sure... was fun though! I COULDNT KILL DE DE DE!! MARTH CANT KILL THAT FUCKER!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 15, 2008)

GG Tenshi, Futz, and Exo.

Tenshi you're quite good w/ the pkmn trainer, very nice 

But everyone else..... You're too slowwww!! jk xD


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2008)

I wanna play , I still owe Audie/Kami some payback for Pacman on 360


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

2Shea said:


> GG Tenshi, Futz, and Exo.
> 
> Tenshi you're quite good w/ the pkmn trainer, very nice
> 
> But everyone else..... You're too slowwww!! jk xD



I am trying to emulate your Sonic  because of all the time's ive seen you play him, I did a pretty good job, but your Sonic is still far better.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2008)

> Also, I don't think my net is being bad - I'm pretty sure it's Nintendo's fault. My internet connection itself is normally infallible.


Ditto. And I've not seen any improvements, either. Any tips on how to speed up the connection, guys? I already have a LAN, I have high speed internet service (can DL at like 500k for most DLs), and yet I can't even join a fight, or when I do, I lag then drop. 

/getting desperate


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

whoever the hell is mexpi GOOD FUCKING MATCHES.

i think this is my last round... until the next disconnect 

gotta need some sleep


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> whoever the hell is mexpi GOOD FUCKING MATCHES.
> 
> i think this is my last round... until the next disconnect
> 
> gotta need some sleep



I couldn't agree more. That is one awesome Mario you have there. Going back and forward, very good matches. Only drawback was the disconnect. ><


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I wanna play , I still owe Audie/Kami some payback for Pacman on 360



SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391

add me and send me your FC.

tomorrow i'll be playing some.

off to sleep now


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 16, 2008)

Tenshi Oni has the most civil taunts I've ever seen.  Good sportsmanship.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Tenshi Oni has the most civil taunts I've ever seen.  Good sportsmanship.



Mime are as well Great Match, Good job, and Woot, are 3 of them, the third id SPAM HUH!? for all the pricks who say I spam...<.<


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I am trying to emulate your Sonic  because of all the time's ive seen you play him, I did a pretty good job, but your Sonic is still far better.



Haha. Well I just do it all for the fun. He may not have the strongest smashes and such, but he's fun as hell to play. It takes quite a bit of work to do really well with him, but if you're a Sonic fan like me, then it's well worth it.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Haha. Well I just do it all for the fun. He may not have the strongest smashes and such, but he's fun as hell to play. It takes quite a bit of work to do really well with him, but if you're a Sonic fan like me, then it's well worth it.



He is fun for FFA's and he is FAST. I love it, he is fun to play.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 16, 2008)

Sonic is annoying, I hate him.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

Who feels like playing?
My FC is 1246-8436-3575
Name is Cody


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 16, 2008)

Kalam, you have some serious net problems.

DS and I, _all the way across the country from each other_, were playing with 0 lag at all lol. I dunno what's going on, but I think you need to contact your ISP. Considering you're using a LAN adapter, it shouldn't even come close to lagging like this at all.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

Who wants to play?
To prove how good King Dedede is


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

dude i havent lost today...thats great


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

cody ill play u in a min ok let me beat nm64 real quick once more and c-pip and bayo..


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok then


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

alright cody lets go


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

where did u go cody why u leave...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

yay i won gg cody


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude spencer ever hear of one post? and not 3 in a row...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

again gg cody its pretty close 
Edit : I'm sry....


----------



## Hentai (Mar 16, 2008)

Soon imma play with you guys


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone up for a game?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

um wtf damn i was winning again cody....one more fight then i got to go for a little while


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

I am coming no now..so ill fight whoever


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I am coming no now..so ill fight whoever



i'll make a room


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone care to play?
Oh, Spencer, the first two times I was having button lag.
And arrow spamming is gay


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Anyone care to play?
> Oh, Spencer, the first two times I was having button lag.
> And arrow spamming is gay



SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391

add me and we can play


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391
> 
> add me and we can play



I added you


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

Minz ill play u once really fast but after that i got to go...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> I added you



you don't appear online yet


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

hey minz i want u one vs one see what i got....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 16, 2008)

@nm64: Haha, good brawling with you  You had to fall right after getting the hammer with Ganondorf xD You play great with Wolf as well.

I wonder who Bay O and Bay L were 

edits: oh, kingbayo..you were Bay O


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

minz where r u lol join my game....


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> you don't appear online yet



I'll be back playing in about an hour


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

spencer and cpimp i added you both

this is my SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm up for some plays if anyone wants. I have everyone added that are on the East Coast already. Though, I'm awaiting registration for all of them except, Cap.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

I added your FC (3480-2252-4065) Knuckles, but it said incorrect friend code at the time. So I'll probably try again later today.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

dang, disconnected. sorry kami


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 16, 2008)

Is this game lagfree unlike DBZ BT3?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

There is lag right now.

But it really depends on who your playing with. Sometimes I have completely lag-free games, and other times I have games where I can hardly move.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

depends on the match up.. sometimes it has lag while others not.. to me is like 50/50

wanna play nin?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> minz where r u lol join my game....



Was fighting Tenshi...

Never fights Tenshi, how many was that like 15? lol I think we manage to play every character in the game...I was trying to emulate Chem Snake...failed badly...got his evil combo down though.. lol


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice games spence (though we only had two.) You're Pit is unbeleavable. You never leave one oppertunity undone. Took everything I had to beat you. hope to fight you like that again!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone wana fight me and my friend 2 on 2?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

how 'bout adding me Kiba? been awaiting registration for days


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> depends on the match up.. sometimes it has lag while others not.. to me is like 50/50
> 
> wanna play nin?



I joined your game earlier, but it disconnected half way through the match.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2008)

Shirker said:


> how 'bout adding me Kiba? been awaiting registration for days



Added you but still says you haven't registered.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2008)

looking for a match. FC is in sig. =]


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

WOOT I Beat Chem 3 times!! ...Wasn't his best characters I believe..BUT WOOT I BEAT HIM! lol


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2008)

Yo Minzara, do u like items or w/o items? btw. gonna be one match for now. because I gotta walk dog. =P. good match =]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Added you but still says you haven't registered.



Really? hmm... well, I'll try re-adding you tomorrow. i dunno why this problem always arises...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

You beat Chem 3/how many? 

@2Shea: As for my connection...yeah, I just don't get it. I DL just fine, but Nin hates me, it seems. 

Any idea as to whether or not there are ways to combat the lag, if your internet connection isn't the problem? It's really hindering my ability to play online. :/


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> WOOT I Beat Chem 3 times!! ...Wasn't his best characters I believe..BUT WOOT I BEAT HIM! lol



Lol, I bet many know the feeling of victory you are feeling right now.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone down for a 2v2? I got a partner here on my side btw. =]


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

minz lets go right now or do u wanna be on my team against Sarou and his friend...


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara that was a great battle. Though I think I don'te deserve the win, lol The lag was fucking us up.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> minz lets go right now or do u wanna be on my team against Sarou and his friend...



Can't going to watch a movie with my girl



Ryoshi said:


> Minzara that was a great battle. Though I think I don'te deserve the win, lol The lag was fucking us up.



No shit man, I kept running into shit lol



"Shion" said:


> Lol, I bet many know the feeling of victory you are feeling right now.



Oh ya...he is fucking good..so to be able to beat him feels great. I mean im good.. I hand asses all the time..but he is another level good XD



Kalam Mekhar said:


> You beat Chem 3/how many?



Ya 3 times...some how ><



Sairou said:


> Yo Minzara, do u like items or w/o items? btw. gonna be one match for now. because I gotta walk dog. =P. good match =]



Actually I dont care either way..lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2008)

Fun fights Minz, lag was iffy though.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Fun fights Minz, lag was iffy though.



Man I suck at 4 ways...I dont know why but I always die in them...first usally, lol. Why cant i be as good at 4 ways as I am at one on ones? XD


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

lol yea one on one i kick ass, but when its 4 people things just seem to not go my way..


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

> Ya 3 times...some how ><


3 out of how many? How many did you _not_ win? 

/trying to estimate how scary Chem is without fuller research


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> spencer and cpimp i added you both
> 
> this is my SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391



I'll add you on Wednesday since I won't be able to play til then


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

we should create or join an irc channel or use something like aim or msn to set matches up.. the lack of communication on the game makes setting things up difficult and the forums is not as smooth as chatting


----------



## Ronin (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> we should create or join an irc channel or use something like aim or msn to set matches up.. the lack of communication on the game makes setting things up difficult and the forums is not as smooth as chatting



I agree with ya on that. So far all the people I've fought, I contact them via aim or msn first.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> 3 out of how many? How many did you _not_ win?
> 
> /trying to estimate how scary Chem is without fuller research



hmm...if you include the matchs we had the other day....probably 10-15 lol.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> we should create or join an irc channel or use something like aim or msn to set matches up.. the lack of communication on the game makes setting things up difficult and the forums is not as smooth as chatting



That's not a bad idea.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> WOOT I Beat Chem 3 times!! ...Wasn't his best characters I believe..BUT WOOT I BEAT HIM! lol



LOL, was he using Jiggs and Bowser?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, was he using Jiggs and Bowser?



Jiggs and Samus I beat his Jiggs once, and his Samus 2 times


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Jiggs and Samus I beat his Jiggs once, and his Samus 2 times



Good times.  Well those definitely aren't his best characters. =P


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Good times.  Well those definitely aren't his best characters. =P



I figured as much...lol.. ><


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

dont kno if ur here or not DK, but good matches.
my head officially hurts, been playin since 2pm. time to retire.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

If you want #nfgaming in IRC is open and we  talk when we play ,etc..

4 player brawls going on with me. I am eating atm, whenever you see "Josh" up there I am playing. If its another name than that means it is not me :0


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm bored, anyone want to Brawl for a bit?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm bored, anyone want to Brawl for a bit?



Sure man its fun playing with you.. how about in 5 minutes? You open a room?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone free for a brawl without items?...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sure man its fun playing with you.. how about in 5 minutes? You open a room?



Yeah alright, if you already see me in a room with someone, just join anyways.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah alright, if you already see me in a room with someone, just join anyways.



It doesn't show which room your in, lol


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2008)

Yo Violent are you sure I haven't registered you yet? I'm positive I did...if not then I'll check tomorrow when I get on.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone up for a few games?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 17, 2008)

Awww man... i got bombed in that last one XD...

nice games Nin... ...

btw i didn't knew the ship could wreck like that ...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> dont kno if ur here or not DK, but good matches.
> my head officially hurts, been playin since 2pm. time to retire.



lol that's fine.
They were some fun matches. I got off work a while ago, so i ma just fine playing right now. I know is more work for me, but playing Brawl is fun. =D
Hope to play you again. ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry EXO, My buddies wireless canned out on him in that match. Tis why we got dissconnected. 


Those games where fun! WE have to do that again soon! I have 7 to 8 days off :0


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yo Violent are you sure I haven't registered you yet? I'm positive I did...if not then I'll check tomorrow when I get on.



Yeah it still says awaiting registration from you, just checked a few mins ago.  



Blind Itachi said:


> Awww man... i got bombed in that last one XD...
> 
> nice games Nin... ...
> 
> btw i didn't knew the ship could wreck like that ...



Haha, good games Blind.

Your Lucario is a tricky guy to fight.

PS. I hate his final smash....when I'm the one getting killed by it. :sweat


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

@Violet Sorry I keep forgetting to add you  I knew I forgot someone! Unless I already did add you 


Just PM me your code please so I remember to add again later.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @Violet Sorry I keep forgetting to add you  I knew I forgot someone! Unless I already did add you
> 
> 
> Just PM me your code please so I remember to add again later.



No problem.

Nah don't think you added me yet, still says awaiting registration. :sweat


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 17, 2008)

That was fun match. BTW, about pikachu vs. snake death match, that was so BS...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> That was fun match. BTW, about pikachu vs. snake death match, that was so BS...




 That bomb dropped out of no where and made you fly faster than he did. I was in shock when I seen the results. 

I will play tomorrow night as well if you want to.


The only time we got lag was in really big maps with alot of stuff going on and even then the lag was not that noticeable. Overall was alot of fun.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Munz those were fun matches, the last one my bro took my controller and played, so he changed his nick, and i went for food. Still man fun matches. I see you play Sonic a lot. Nice. =D


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Miz those were fun matches, the last one my bro took my controller and played, so he changed his nick, and i went for food. Still man fun matches. I see you playing Sonic a lot now too. Nice. =D



O.o you talking to me..because i havent played Brawl in 5 hours, lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Minzara said:


> O.o you talking to me..because i havent played Brawl in 5 hours, lol



I just saw the name again. They are very similar, how did I miss an U
XD
Never mind then. Whoever I played last in the last few minutes, that person. I was wondering who it was. Somebody that likes Sonic though. =D

Minz, sorry about that, my mistake. Nintendo really needs to clarify the FC names. >_>;
Not to mention is 3AM so it could also be my eyes. <_<;


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I just saw the name again. They are very similar, how did I miss an U
> XD
> Never mind then. Whoever I played last in the last few minutes, that person. I was wondering who it was. Somebody that likes Sonic though. =D
> 
> ...



lol...well its np... lol I do like Sonic, but I aint that good with him, lol...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Thing is I have no clue who it is now. So I added some person and play a lot but have no clue who it might be. O_O;
Hopefully they respond. >_>;


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Thing is I have no clue who it is now. So I added some person and play a lot but have no clue who it might be. O_O;
> Hopefully they respond. >_>;



lol, thats funny....


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Wingz, fun matches. You have a nice Sonic and Fox. Hope to play you again, ignore my convo with Minz, cause i was being a moron. XD
Took a while to find your name though.
Sonic is fun, i use him in free for alls i just can't main him, nice to see someone play him though. ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

I will be playing alot tonight, possibly to 2am or even 3 am EST( I would start around 10pm or even 9:30 pm est). 


If you want to be part of it, join #nfgaming channel on IRC. The server we are on is irc.rizon.net  


Quite a bit of people in the channel and its easier to set up stuff. Currently we are working on team and single player brawl tournament sign ups and prizes will be distributed to the winners as well.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I will be playing alot tonight, possibly to 2am or even 3 am EST( I would start around 10pm or even 9:30 pm est).
> 
> 
> If you want to be part of it, join #nfgaming channel on IRC. The server we are on is irc.rizon.net
> ...



I'll koin the IRC around that time. What kind of prizes we talking about?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

I have not decided, I am thinking something "naruto based" or anime based in general. I am also thinking about giving the winner the option to choose anything that does not exceed the amount of 20 dollars and I would purchase that and send it to them via mail.

You can join the channel on a regular basis to! Its a pure gaming channel  we also talk about other things from time to time.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone want to BRAWL?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be back later on for some drunken brawling.  A beautiful Patty's Day brawl. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be on later tonight.

Off to a friends house for some drunken madness.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome battles D K
but man, its close everytime!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 17, 2008)

hey bayo one more chance to beat me then i got to go to bed


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 17, 2008)

Finally got on with you Shirk, and also whoever was "Wolf"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

I am brwaling atm, have room for 1 more.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 17, 2008)

good matches Bayo, I think I've gotten a little better since the last time I beat u...well that sounds mean but either way u did good


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

not all brawled out yet, anyone want in??
my link is on the path of righteousness, and to be a brawl king!!




Spencer_Gator said:


> good matches Bayo, I think I've gotten a little better since the last time I beat u...well that sounds mean but either way u did good



soon my friend....soon. i had similar close calls with D K
jus alil more, and link will be the "truth".


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> soon my friend....soon. i had similar close calls with D K
> jus alil more, and link will be the "truth".



lol...the first one was close, the other two not really...I died once on the last one we fought cuz like 5 bombs dropped out of a box and blew me sky high before u had even touched me lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice matches bayo. I need me some drinks! >_<


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm bored who wants to play?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol...the first one was close, the other two not really...I died once on the last one we fought cuz like 5 bombs dropped out of a box and blew me sky high before u had even touched me lol



o yea, the 1st match we had on snakes' level.
wen i thought it was a draw wen we both were blown to smitherins.
i lol'd so hard. apparently i reached out 1st


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I'm bored who wants to play?



i'll take the case!!
no seriously, i play ya. howsa bout ya add me.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i'll take the case!!
> no seriously, i play ya. howsa bout ya add me.



already added. i made a room, for whoever wants to join.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG!!! that lag was freakin DEADLY!!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't seem to join you Ronin. You are Deuce right? I haven't played you before and my name is RYU, but It won't let me join.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 17, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> like i said i don't mind losing but my gf was getting pissed and i hope you understand.



Haha, I had to get this game to prevent myself from being left out and becoming a horrible nag.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 17, 2008)

anyone is free for a battle?... all my friends list is offline >/ _ \>...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> anyone is free for a battle?... all my friends list is offline >/ _ \>...



Sure and I can't join Duece for some reason..

FC: 0817-3455-8475
Name: RYU


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 17, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> anyone is free for a battle?... all my friends list is offline >/ _ \>...



Sure I'll give it a try.  I have to add you.

Edit: I'll add calamity too.  So add me ok?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Sure I'll give it a try.  I have to add you.
> 
> Edit: I'll add calamity too.  So add me ok?



Cool I'll add both of you now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

Going to create a game soon, should have room for one more ( just got done with a 99 stock online match )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

Game full atm :0


and #nfgaming has now 16 people in it ( thx to the brawlers :0) tournament documents will be done soon as well.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

CALAMITY ... that last hit with Pit spiked me?! XD...

i'm gonna brawl someone else now... those were great matches ...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> CALAMITY ... that last hit with Pit spiked me?! XD...
> 
> i'm gonna brawl someone else now... those were great matches ...



Lol @ last game Lucas vs Lucario...gg


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol @ last game Lucas vs Lucario...gg



worst scenario for that final smash XD... and i forgot to drop out before that match started sorry XD...


Edit: gawd... he got busy while i was posting lol...

let's go at it again then...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> worst scenario for that final smash XD... and i forgot to drop out before that match started sorry XD...



lol wanna do one more? or are u done?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

Loosing repeatedly makes me want to throw my wiimote into the television then choke my cat.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

What happened to kitsune? I selected "yes" for her to join..

Damn gg Itachi lol


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> What happened to kitsune? I selected "yes" for her to join..



I was fighting someone else, then when I tried to join your's it said I couldn't.  I'll come back.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

ah.. sorry kitsune... but it really lags (even more) when it's more than 2 people...

I'm waiting for you if you want ...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> ah.. sorry kitsune... but it really lags (even more) when it's more than 2 people...
> 
> I'm waiting for you if you want ...



Your Lucario is pretty tricky...that match came down to the wire.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't unlock Ganondorf!  What the hell...
Anyway GG BI and Ryu

Edit: How do I unlock Gannon?!  I got everyone else.  He wasn't there when I went to battle him on story mode.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally got down playing my cousins online, very fun matches. XD
If anyone wants to play I will be on in a bit. =D
My FC is on my Sig. ;D


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

We been having great matches so far! I love my connection down here ( fiber optics ftw!) got one spot open in our new match.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> We been having great matches so far! I love my connection down here ( fiber optics ftw!) got one spot open in our new match.



I'm gonna add you, but I'm taking a break now.  Maybe we can have a match later.  Just add me though, it drives me mental when someone is awaiting registration.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Finally got down playing my cousins online, very fun matches. XD
> If anyone wants to play I will be on in a bit. =D
> My FC is on my Sig. ;D



I thought u were doing some private matches
kept tryin to jump in....i couldnt


Edit..Hey D K, is my dot green?? jus wonderin...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I'm gonna add you, but I'm taking a break now.  Maybe we can have a match later.  Just add me though, it drives me mental when someone is awaiting registration.



I added you just about 3 mins ago!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Good god ganondorf wouldn't die lol. Some of those matches wre so one sided lol Pit vs Ganon & Fox vs Ganon. Is it me or do some moves come out later than you want them via Wifi?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Your Lucario is pretty tricky...that match came down to the wire.


i actually just found I can get out of my aura sphere charge by moving to the sides without pressing R... and it still becomes a dodge ... i use it a lot now XD...


Kitsune said:


> I didn't unlock Ganondorf!  What the hell...
> Anyway GG BI and Ryu
> 
> Edit: How do I unlock Gannon?!  I got everyone else.  He wasn't there when I went to battle him on story mode.


huh?.. i unlocked Ganondorf via SSE ... did you use him against taboo?... i used him cause he was my main in melee...

Those were nice matches thanks people... ^/ _ \^... I think i can still use Ganondorf after all... i keep doing many unnecesary moves but when i hit it does hard as it did before >D...

@Calamity: yes the lag is always present on Wi-Fi.. that's why i main Lucario there... he needs you to attack with anticipation anyway so he almost always lands hits with good timing (normal ones... smash are other story XP...)

now i gotta sleep... see you tomorrow! ...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

So who exactly is your main? Lucario? Lol I couldn't land Luigi's final smash for anything lol. Wanna play at some point tomorrow?

Edit: anyone wanna play or is everyone sleep? lol


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> So who exactly is your main? Lucario? Lol I couldn't land Luigi's final smash for anything lol. Wanna play at some point tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: anyone wanna play or is everyone sleep? lol



I stay up late.  I'll come back in a bit.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I stay up late.  I'll come back in a bit.



I'll probably do one or two matches before I hit the sack.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmm, I was about to go on, but it seems like most of you guys are almost done for the night. :sweat


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

OK   D show,  your boswer is nuts.. It took out my main kirby.. Though you have to admit that kirby match was the best one.. I am going to get you back now with him....!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm, I was about to go on, but it seems like most of you guys are almost done for the night. :sweat



no I...I'll play you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> no I...I'll play you.



Did you add me yet?

Sorry for asking, but I didn't check it all today.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Did you add me yet?
> 
> Sorry for asking, but I didn't check it all today.



yes you are registered.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

YA!!!!! TASTE THE WRATH OF KIRB Y!#$@%##$@%@#%

Sorry going nuts! This is intense!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol @ Goku..are you there violent?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, sorry was just kicking my brother off the Wii.

Signing on Wifi now, go ahead and host a game I guess if your not already in one. 

Edit: What's your nick name on there lol?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, sorry was just kicking my brother off the Wii.
> 
> Signing on Wifi now, go ahead and host a game I guess if your not already in one.
> 
> Edit: What's your nick name on there lol?



RYU..is my nickname lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh ok.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

I was just fighting Dark Kakashi but no one was there.  Mr. Game and Watch just stood there.  Kinda eerie.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

AAHHAHAhaahahahaHAHA
i cant stand tiny levels like that, makes me look like a scrub cuz i 
tend to fall of stage alot...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

So who's still up


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

D K....u nice as shit playa.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

So far with Ds / Chem do I have the more intense matches with ( no items one on ones)... Seriously I mean he beats me here and there but its not like its a slaughter. ITs typically by one kill OR i kill myself or its just to intense lol.. MAn!!! its almost 3 and my blood is pumping


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry Kitsune, that first match I got called cause someone needed help with something and well this game has no pause so i let it go.  >_>
Aside from that, nice matches. ^_^

Bayo, nice Legend of Zelda Matches. Ganon is a beast! >=O


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So far with Ds / Chem do I have the more intense matches with ( no items one on ones)... Seriously I mean he beats me here and there but its not like its a slaughter. ITs tpyically by one kill.. MAn!!! its almost 3 and my blood is pumping



D K used beat the shit out of me, but now i closed the gap a lil .
but now, i must rest. Responsibility's a calling....i hate being "not a teenager"


EDIT:





> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry Kitsune, that first match I got called cause someone needed help with something and well this game has no pause so i let it go. >_>
> Aside from that, nice matches. ^_^
> ...



ima get his ass next time, lol.
see u 2mar D K


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

Vin I added you a wile ago not sure why its taking so long


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Being Snake in anon brawl. Oh god it's lulworthy.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Good god Violent out of the 15 or so matches we had I beat you like 4 times lol. At least the ones without the items weren't absolute rape.(lol god I hate items....). Who is your best anyway?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Good god Violent out of the 15 or so matches we had I beat you like 4 times lol. At least the ones without the items weren't absolute rape.(lol god I hate items....). Who is your best anyway?



What do you expect me and Vio are about even  lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Good games Calamity. 

I can stand items, but I generally rather not have em around in a 1 on 1.

My best is Luigi, followed by Peach.

At the moment I'm trying to improve become good with everyone like I was in Melee, but I'm a far ways away from that. 

You're really good at short hopping, it helps you get some nice clean hits on me.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games Calamity.
> 
> I can stand items, but I generally rather not have em around in a 1 on 1.
> 
> ...



What the hell is short hopping? lol sorry I dont read guides or shit, I learn on the battle field, so I have no idea if I actually do it or not lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

Oooo, I really have to play against you guys  but not tonight because its 4 am.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

let's play Miza.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> What the hell is short hopping? lol sorry I dont read guides or shit, I learn on the battle field, so I have no idea if I actually do it or not lol



Lol, there's a regular jump and theres a shorter jump, called short hopping. 

I didn't read any guides lol, it's something you pick up and have to do at tournaments...well Melee tournaments. ^_^

@Calamity

Damn our match got disconnected. 

Who's your best anyways?

Edit: Think I'm done for tonight.

Like Goku said it's 4am, and I have issues over-sleeping till 6pm since I go to bed so late.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> let's play Miza.



Wish I could..wish I could my net hasnt worked all fucking day..i've been bored out of my mind for hours...



Violent-nin said:


> Lol, there's a regular jump and theres a shorter jump, called short hopping.
> 
> I didn't read any guides lol, it's something you pick up and have to do at tournaments...well Melee tournaments. ^_^
> 
> ...



Ah gotcha, I know what it is, i do it sometimes depending if its needed


----------



## Sairou (Mar 18, 2008)

Rawr, feel like adding more people to my Friends List. Hey Calamity and SSJ3Goku, got FCs for me to add? =D


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, there's a regular jump and theres a shorter jump, called short hopping.
> 
> I didn't read any guides lol, it's something you pick up and have to do at tournaments...well Melee tournaments. ^_^
> 
> ...



Lol I don't know anymore...I seem to be doing better with Pit against you than my Lucas or Young Link. I have a hard time using Wolf for some reason. I us dedede for the hell of it. I would say Lucas or Young Link before I fought you but now I don't even know anymore.

I used Falco for the first itme today he is so hard to short hop with at least IMO lol and Diddy's bananna's are hella annoying.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Vin I added you a wile ago not sure why its taking so long



What's your nick name on there?

Maybe I'm blind and I didn't notice it finally added you. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I don't know anymore...I seem to be doing better with Pit against you than my Lucas or Young Link. I have a hard time using Wolf for some reason. I us dedede for the hell of it. I would say Lucas or Young Link before I fought you but now I don't even know anymore.
> 
> I used Falco for the first itme today he is so hard to short hop with at least IMO lol



Your Pit is good, no argument there. I think your Lucas was pretty good as well. As for Toon Link I didn't fight him enough to really make a decision. Your Wolf worried me at times, I had to play smart with Ness in order to beat him.

I was really hoping for a Ness vs Lucas showdown, but everytime one of us picked one of them the other would pick a totally opposite character like a King Dedede for example. 

Yeah Falco can be a pain to short hop with, I usually mess up sometimes when I'm trying to spike/meteor smash my opponent with his   Dair attack.

All in all good fights Calamity, all you need is to do is combo your aerials a bit better, and you'll be a force to reckon with.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What's your nick name on there?
> 
> Maybe I'm blind and I didn't notice it finally added you.



Wanna do a few more..I gotta get in bed soon LOl. Damn, I really wanted to fight Minzara today lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Wanna do a few more..I gotta get in bed soon LOl. Damn, I really wanted to fight Minzara today lol.



I would, but my cousin wants to play SSE by herself so I told her I'd get off soon. 

Rain check?

Have to do a Ness vs Lucas one of these days after all.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Wanna do a few more..I gotta get in bed soon LOl. Damn, I really wanted to fight Minzara today lol.



Sry Cal, you will have to get that beating some other day  JK! lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ah gotcha, I know what it is, i do it sometimes depending if its needed



Yeah, I think everyone's used it some time or another, whether aware of it or not.  Not too many people read guides (and even if they do, I don't understand why. The entire game is very situational, it's near impossible to write a rulebook on how to play a character), as Violent said, it's just something you pick up and if you like it, you'll use it. I don't play competitively and shorthop is still something I've found extremely effective with most characters while playing, so I use it. 

It seems like the entire lot of you are on east coast :sweat Which sucks, because I'd enjoy brawling with someone who competes in tournies and/or on par with competitive players. I don't think of myself as a great player, but I'd like to see exactly where I stack up and what I need to improve on.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I would, but my cousin wants to play SSE by herself so I told her I'd get off soon.
> 
> Rain check?
> 
> Have to do a Ness vs Lucas one of these days after all.



Lol that's fine with me..I gotta get to bed anyway as its 4:21 am here lol.

@ Minzara laugh now but soon your Marth will be bowing before my feet asking me to spare his last stock lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll add your FC tomorrow Timbers.

Who knows there might not be any lag....(who am I kidding, there probably will be). 

I don't really think I'm too good at Brawl right now. At least not compared to how I was in Melee.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol that's fine with me..I gotta get to bed anyway as its 4:21 am here lol.
> 
> @ Minzara laugh now but soon your Marth will be bowing before my feet asking me to spare his last stock lol.



Maybe...Just maybe 



Violent-nin said:


> I'll add your FC tomorrow Timbers.
> 
> Who knows there might not be any lag....(who am I kidding, there probably will be).
> 
> I don't really think I'm too good at Brawl right now. At least not compared to how I was in Melee.



I dont know myself either. But I am diffently not as good as I was at the 64 version yet, some day maybe. Melee I was alright at, but I intentionally chose a worse character, Roy, because I dominated all my friends in the 64 version. To make the game funner to myself. Brawl I don't seem to be doing this.....lol


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't really think I'm too good at Brawl right now. At least not compared to how I was in Melee.



I feel ya..I was great in Melee with Fox and Falco( I was decent with Marth too). They feel really nerfed in this game(aside from Marth) and seem alot slower which is part of the reason I don't use either of them any more(also because I wanted to start fresh). I remeber the good old days of short hop lasering my friends with Falco and then going into a shine combo...sigh. But Brawl will be out for another 5 yrs so I have time to improve.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll add your FC tomorrow Timbers.
> 
> Who knows there might not be any lag....(who am I kidding, there probably will be).
> 
> I don't really think I'm too good at Brawl right now. At least not compared to how I was in Melee.


 Guess we can always hope and pray. Furthest person I've played on wifi has been Georgia (I'm in Nevada), and besides maybe 5 or 10 seconds of lag in the beginning, it ran perfectly. 


Minzara said:


> I dont know myself either. But I am diffently not as good as I was at the 64 version yet, some day maybe. Melee I was alright at, but I intentionally chose a worse character, Roy, because I dominated all my friends in the 64 version. To make the game funner to myself. Brawl I don't seem to be doing this.....lol


 I guess I'm repetitive in choosing my characters. Smash 64 I always played as Fox because I was biggest fanboy evar of Starfox. I was 10, though, so naturally I had to choose Pikachu as an alt..just for the sole purpose of playing a pokemon  Melee was fox, because I just hated how much Pikachu changed from 64. Still main Fox..  I think I played better on melee than I currently am on Brawl, but it's hard for me to say. I haven't played melee in at least a year.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Maybe...Just maybe
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know myself either. But I am diffently not as good as I was at the 64 version yet, some day maybe. Melee I was alright at, but I intentionally chose a worse character, Roy, because I dominated all my friends in the 64 version. To make the game funner to myself. Brawl I don't seem to be doing this.....lol



I'm taking a similar route you took with Melee in Brawl. Basically I'm trying to show/improve characters that people say are crap in brawl.

I know a lot of people who are now bashing Link and saying he isn't good at all in Brawl, so I now I'm practicing with him to show that it's not the character that matters..but the player.



-CALAMITY- said:


> I feel ya..I was great in Melee with Fox and Falco( I was decent with Marth too). They feel really nerfed in this game(aside from Marth) and seem alot slower which is part of the reason I don't use either of them any more(also because I wanted to start fresh). I remeber the good old days of short hop lasering my friends with Falco and then going into a shine combo...sigh. But Brawl will be out for another 5 yrs so I have time to improve.



Yeah in Melee, it was a combo-fest. My Falco would be a emulation of both PC Chris and BS, and my Marth would of course be a emulation of Ken. But I still loved to use Luigi more than them all. I don't really fight like a lot of Luigi users did in Melee, that just wave dashed across the stage and down smashed. I played a lot differently, but it was very effective. 

For some reason it feels like I'm ranting. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll add ya tomorrow Timbers. Why the hell am I still up...damn Brawl. My brother tried to emulate Bombsolider's style into his gameplay but it was to no avail eventually he created his own style and his Falco eventually surpassed mine...but my Fox still game him trouble. I'll tell ya I never would have guessed I would use Lucas lol...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll add ya tomorrow Timbers. *Why the hell am I still up*...damn Brawl. My brother tried to emulate Bombsolider but it was to no avail eventually he created his own style and his Flaco eventually surpassed mine...but my Fox still game him trouble.



Haha, I'm asking myself the very same question. Time to get some sleep.

Ah I hear ya.

My Falco and Marth were emulations of the best players in the world. But the rest of the characters I used, were pretty much my own style. Then again I now believe I have no style lol, I just adjust to my opponent and fighting in the best way that counter-attacks his "style".

Edit: Damn Brawl is the reason I'm still up at this time.  

Anyways I'm gone for the night, laters everyone.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm taking a similar route you took with Melee in Brawl. Basically I'm trying to show/improve characters that people say are crap in brawl.
> 
> I know a lot of people who are now bashing Link and saying he isn't good at all in Brawl, so I now I'm practicing with him to show that it's not the character that matters..but the player.



Will you know them Vio!, lol I am playing Link to, he still fucking owns.



Timbers said:


> :
> I guess I'm repetitive in choosing my characters. Smash 64 I always played as Fox because I was biggest fanboy evar of Starfox. I was 10, though, so naturally I had to choose Pikachu as an alt..just for the sole purpose of playing a pokemon  Melee was fox, because I just hated how much Pikachu changed from 64. Still main Fox..  I think I played better on melee than I currently am on Brawl, but it's hard for me to say. I haven't played melee in at least a year.



My mains seems to always change...always...and I dont know why...lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm taking a similar route you took with Melee in Brawl. Basically I'm trying to show/improve characters that people say are crap in brawl.
> 
> I know a lot of people who are now bashing Link and saying he isn't good at all in Brawl, so I now I'm practicing with him to show that it's not the character that matters..but the player.
> 
> ...


No, I understand lol. It does seem a lot of players think there's only one way you can effectively play a character, which isn't true. You might learn things from other players, but saying "this is the only set in stone way to efficiently play [character]" is pretty narrowminded.

Minzara: Change scares me  I've always been a big fan of Starfox, which is why I'm staying loyal to Fox I think. Same goes with MGS (Snake) and Sonic. I need to drastically improve on both of them, but I'm determined on making those improvements, just for the sole purpose of being able to play them.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

My spring break seems to be going hella fast.....soon it'll be back to the books(or should I say art..). I gotta get as much practice time as I can this week...whic probably will involve staying up really late all this week..

Edit: I see we still are logged on lol...........


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Minzara: Change scares me  I've always been a big fan of Starfox, which is why I'm staying loyal to Fox I think. Same goes with MGS (Snake) and Sonic. I need to drastically improve on both of them, but I'm determined on making those improvements, just for the sole purpose of being able to play them.



I see. Lol I am sad Roy was killed, he was my main in the last. But I can always play another character, probably would have anyway even if Roy was in the game, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I see. Lol I am *sad Roy was killed*, he was my main in the last. But I can always play another character, probably would have anyway even if Roy was in the game, lol.



Something about that made me lol...at any rate I personally like Ike more than Roy even though I haven't really used Ike before. I used to like using Roy in Melee alot more than Marth...then I just decided to use Marth one day and never went back to Roy.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Something about that made me lol...at any rate I personally like Ike more than Roy even though I haven't really used Ike before. I used to like using Roy in Melee alot more than Marth...then I just decided to use Marth one day and never went back to Roy.



lol, Ike sucks compared to Roy, Roy was so awesome, you all just don't relize the awesomeness


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, Ike sucks compared to Roy, Roy was so awesome, you all just don't relize the awesomeness



Lol w/e man....as long as they are in the right hands they both are awesome. At any rate my bed is calling me...try and get your WIFI to work tom lol.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol w/e man....as long as they are in the right hands they both are awesome. At any rate my bed is calling me...try and get your WIFI to work tom lol.



I will try....lol............
























ROY > IkE


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2008)

Open game for whatevers right now.  Come on in. =)


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry Cal, but my connect is horrid atm, I am surprised I even got online. I am off again, and its not even working again...ugh


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sorry Cal, but my connect is horrid atm, I am surprised I even got online. I am off again, and its not even working again...ugh



Lol yeah it was pretty horrid..Violent I see your on..up for a few games?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol yeah it was pretty horrid..Violent I see your on..up for a few games?



I see ur playing Pit now...lol Man the lag fucked so many of my combos with Link, lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, anyone still on and want to play? I'm bored.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

@DS, Chem, and D K

Good games guys. 

Sorry I couldn't finish the last one on Final Destination, had to answer the door.

I'm off for a bit, gotta take out the trash and such..be back later on tonight.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi people  I'm up for a few games in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

Yo, I'm open for battles


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone up for some Brawlment??


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Sure why not? Get online I'll play ya. I created a room.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Why does my net have to be broke?  Damn...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 18, 2008)

@ Violent, DS, Chem

Fun matches. I had a lot of fun. I got disconnected from the internet just now so I got mad, but aside from that. Very good matches. Hope to play you guys again. Now is time to get some food. =D


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Why does my net have to be broke?  Damn...



It's sparing you from a humiliating defeat at the hands of RYU lol j/k. Yeah, Pit is interesting to use..just started playing with him today just though I try him out.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> It's sparing you from a humiliating defeat at the hands of RYU lol j/k. Yeah, Pit is interesting to use..just started playing with him today just though I try him out.



lol, I see. And ya, sure it is, I think its the other way around Cal  lol, Naw I am pretty sure you actually really good now. Still wont save you through,


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

No, seriously, who want to battle?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Sure why not? Get online I'll play ya. I created a room.



ur good ryu....really good


----------



## Ronin (Mar 18, 2008)

Who wants to brawl?

Lemme in Calamity


----------



## TheWon (Mar 18, 2008)

Good Matches Donkey Show, Chem and whoever the other guy was.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

For some reason I don't think ronin was actually trying in our match..lol


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2008)

does anybody know where to get an adaptor.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> For some reason I don't think ronin was actually trying in our match..lol



Sorry I couldnt play better Calamity. My GC controller is broken and I'm using the wii mote. Its so terrible to recover with this crap, let alone use tilt attacks, so I couldnt combo or anything and SD twice. As soon as I get a GC controller I'll put the pressure on.


BTW is Toon Link your Main? I remember you gave a list of new ones but I got rid of that pm already,sorry.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sorry I couldnt play better Calamity. My GC controller is broken and I'm using the wii mote. Its so terrible to recover with this crap, let alone use tilt attacks, so I couldnt combo or anything and SD twice. As soon as I get a GC controller I'll put the pressure on.



Meh...you were suing the Wii mote now I feel terrible lol..a gg on my part I guess..


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice matches Bayo, you're just too predictable with Link.  Try to change up your strategy, and master more characters.

EDIT: You want some stock matches?  Sure, if you're up for it.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sorry I couldnt play better Calamity. My GC controller is broken and I'm using the wii mote. Its so terrible to recover with this crap, let alone use tilt attacks, so I couldnt combo or anything and SD twice. As soon as I get a GC controller I'll put the pressure on.
> 
> 
> BTW is Toon Link your Main? I remember you gave a list of new ones but I got rid of that pm already,sorry.



..............well i guess im the only one that use the wii mote
intrestin.....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 18, 2008)

Mario why did you leave our match? Lag to bad?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

@ Ronin yeah TL is one of my mains lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Nice matches Bayo, you're just too predictable with Link.  Try to change up your strategy, and master more characters.
> 
> EDIT: You want some stock matches?  Sure, if you're up for it.



lets do it. and as far as link, i cant help myself
he sa pimp


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah man, it was freezin up on me


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Here I was pretty damn happy that I got you down to one stock but now i know you were impaired a bit lmao.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Mario... i'll be on in a bit more than 30 minutes... will you be on to complete the registration and play some matches?...


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2008)

???????????


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2008)

Ronin you should probably edit your sig saying you beat me twice lol. If I lose once more I might be cut lol.

Edit: You weren't bad King just mix it up a bit in terms of your moves and try some more characters and you be fine, and I'm by no means "really good"....far from it lol. I still need to improve greatly if I hope to challenge Ronin without his handicap.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sorry I couldnt play better Calamity. My GC controller is broken and I'm using the wii mote. Its so terrible to recover with this crap, let alone use tilt attacks, so I couldnt combo or anything and SD twice. As soon as I get a GC controller I'll put the pressure on.



Oh God I know how you feel lol.

My GC controller crapped out on me last fall, and I hadn't had the urge to buy one till SSBB came out. Was going to buy the controller along with the game, but they didn't sell them there  ended up being too lazy and played the game with wiimote up until last Saturday. It was terrible.

Any matches going on


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone want a match?

I want to play at least once before going to bed


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally got some free time again to play Brawl.

I'll be going online in a bit.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

G'night you guys.  Thanks to everyone that I fought for the cool matches.

Lol, Bayo

EDIT: Sorry Blind, no can do.  I gotta go to sleep right nao.  How about tomorrow, anytime (3:00 p.m. to 10:30 p.m.)


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Astonishing. Just finished a match with someone on the other side of the country for over an hour and witnessed like no lag at all


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 18, 2008)

I wish I wouldnt bget the error code message when I try to get into a random brawl 

Damn Nintendo/my connection

Oh and Violet-nin i have you registered


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I wish I wouldnt bget the error code message when I try to get into a random brawl



I get that a lot too, or if I do successfully connect it takes like 5minutes to register opponents.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2008)

do  ya'll know where i can buy a adaptor for my wii.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Itachi U. said:


> do  ya'll know where i can buy a adaptor for my wii.



I bought mine as Circuit City, lol.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2008)

k thanx.......i hope i can play ya'll soon.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> G'night you guys.  Thanks to everyone that I fought for the cool matches.
> 
> Lol, Bayo
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Blind, no can do.  I gotta go to sleep right nao.  How about tomorrow, anytime (3:00 p.m. to 10:30 p.m.)



'chu laff at me for mario..??


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 18, 2008)

I've finished a few matches with friends, So I should be free now. If anyone wants to join in some Brawl. =D


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I've finished a few matches with friends, So I should be free now. If anyone wants to join in some Brawl. =D



D K, wats poppin??
lets go pimp


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I've finished a few matches with friends, So I should be free now. If anyone wants to join in some Brawl. =D



, If you don't mind I'll come play for a bit  FC is in sig, I'll add yours


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm free but nobody on my list is... anyone who wants to add me?...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll add you BI :WOW


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> i'm free but nobody on my list is... anyone who wants to add me?...



i'll add ya.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

King I added you as well. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks guys.. i'll do 3 matches rounds and switch to other challenger okay?...


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

lol, i love link vs. gannon matches
so fuckin fun. good games BI


EDIT- thats cool, 'preciate u havin matches wit me.

@Timbers, course i dont mind...just read below my sig!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

Four player brawl starting up right now! Join if you want!  I will be playing for a few good hours.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

._. Dc'd second match with BI


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

dang it keeps kicking me out in middle of fights ...

Edit: we should keep on 1vs 1 ..


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry about not playing you guys i started brawling with someone until just now. dc'd. lol

i should be on in a litte bit though. 

Timber i added you. hope to play you soon.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 19, 2008)

think I'm improving my dedede... but long range types still beat him to a pulp XD... didn't knew he couyld throw capsules sometimes O/ _ \O... but it fell down...

I'm gonna brawl one more person 3 times before i go offline... this have been great matches guys ...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

OK I am back on. if anyone wants to play i'll be on. =D


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

That Lucas vs Ness match was epic Violent lol. The one on ones were pretty close(aside form the item ones which i got raped..lol). I kept getting shrunk toward the end in that Snake vs Lucas one lol. Really fun FFA's Violent and Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

Good games Cal and Violent  I think it's pretty apparent I can't play anymore than two characters very well. I need to work on that


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That Lucas vs Ness match was epic Violent lol.



No argument there.

Any one of them could of had that easily, I just lucked out and managed to smash you with my bat before you could hit me with yours.



Timbers said:


> Good games Cal and Violent  I think it's pretty apparent I can't play anymore than two characters very well. I need to work on that



Good games to both of you guys.

Was pretty fun, and for the exception of two matches there wasn't really any lag.

PS. Ike sounds like a rapist after he gets a mushroom. I was a bit nervous when it was Game and Watch vs Giant Ike lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good games Cal and Violent  I think it's pretty apparent I can't play anymore than two characters very well. I need to work on that



Lol don't sweat it dude..I'm trying out many different chracters now..which totally different from my original plan. EVERYONE loves diddy's bananna's lol.

BTW Violent are you trying to get good with every character? I'm trying Wario and Dedede next. Lucas and TL are main stays...not sure about Pit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol don't sweat it dude..I'm trying out many different chracters now..which totally different from my original plan. EVERYONE loves diddy's bananna's lol.



Lmao, those damn banana's. I tripped over 1 like 4 times in a row. 

BTW Violent are you trying to get good with every character? I'm trying Wario and Dedede next. Lucas and TL are main stays...not sure about Pit.

Yeah. I still have a long way to go. My Link is showing some progress, but my Shiek is pitiful at the moment.

Your Lucas and Toon Link are pretty damn good. Wario and Dedede eh. Now I'm gonna have to deal with some heavy weights. 

Edit: 



-CALAMITY- said:


> I kept getting shrunk toward the end in that Snake vs Lucas one lol.



Haha I know. It's the only reason I won that match lol.

My Snake needs a lot of work.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol I had two matches with Ronin today..I was pretty happy when I got him down to one stock both times...come to find out his GC controller was broken and he was using the Wii mote so he couldn't play tot he fullest..

Edit: Timbers, who is your main?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I had two matches with Ronin today..I was pretty happy when I got him down to one stock both times...come to find out his GC controller was broken and he was using the Wii mote so he couldn't play tot he fullest..
> 
> Edit: Timbers, who is your main?



Lmao, I remember reading that earlier.

Ronin is pretty good.

He's definitely one of the best smashers on the forum at the moment.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol yeah he is. At any rate I'm gonna go play some Super Mario Galaxy(more acurately Supe Luigi Galaxy.) Still gotta take Luigi through. Speaking of which I never see Luigi used by you lol. I'm curious to see how you play with him.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Edit: Timbers, who is your main?



Fox    

lol I made  damn fool of myself with Ike on Sonic's map. Fell through that little itty bitty hole and killed myself :sweat I want to practice Snake some more, but I didn't want to be too monotonous when playing with you guys, since it seemed like you two were switching characters each match.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Fox



Lol simple enough...you seemed like you were trying to use Ike a bit too.

I ROFLMAO to the Ike on Sonic level thing. I'm trying to get Dedede down but he seems like he's gonna shape up to be a more defensive character than offensive.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2008)

OK nin, time to bring out the KIRBY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol simple enough...you seemed like you were trying to use Ike a bit too.



Not really. lol, each time I died I got back onto comp and was screwing around forums/MSN. By the time I realized the match was over, I was already on the stage selection screen, and hadn't been able to change character  I really have no intention to play Ike. I don't like much about him.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I ROFLMAO to the Ike on Sonic level thing. I'm trying to get Dedede down but he seems like he's gonna shape up to be a more defensive character than offensive.



 Yes

Dedede looks like a potential alt for me as well. His ability to block nearly every projectile thrown from the ground is great in itself.

Both you and Nin are on east coast, right? How was the lag on your guy's ends? Mine was great, excluding a small lagspike here and there. Which makes me happy knowing I can play people on the east coast without stuffing up too much


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Not really. lol, each time I died I got back onto comp and was screwing around forums/MSN. By the time I realized the match was over, I was already on the stage selection screen, and hadn't been able to change character  I really have no intention to play Ike. I don't like much about him.



Lol ah well..btw that Warioware level is annoying as hell lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 19, 2008)

im done for tonite D K.
hungry as a bitch tho. also, did not kno link's shield actually blocked....
very intrestin developement....yesssssss
good games man...i definitely see you and the rest 2mar. Holla


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, nice matches bayo. And yeah I saw that today earlier when my bro played SSE and Link deflected/blocked some of the projectiles. Link truly is something else. XD


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Both you and Nin are on east coast, right? How was the lag on your guy's ends? Mine was great, excluding a small lagspike here and there. Which makes me happy knowing I can play people on the east coast without stuffing up too much




I am but I'm not entirely sure about Nin...when we were playing each other in the FFA there was hardly any lag. Though the lag in the FFA that had Blind in was pretty horrendous. When I try to fight Miza the lag is usually pretty bad and he's in central I think. When I was playing Violent today there was hardly any lag. So it's pretty good over here at least in my experience can't talk for Violent.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I am but I'm not entirely sure about Nin...when we were playing each other in the FFA there was hardly any lag. Though the lag in the FFA that had Blind in was pretty horrendous. When I try to fight Miza the lag is usually pretty bad and he's in central I think. When I was playing Violent today there was hardly any lag. So it's pretty good over here at least in my experience can't talk for Violent.



I think Nin said he was on east coast last night, but yeah, I can't recall either. I had a 1v1 against BI and we dc'd during second match xP So yeah, I guess it's inaccurate to base a person's whereabouts on how much you'll lag ingame with them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> OK nin, time to bring out the KIRBY!!!!!!!!!



Kirby is your best Goku? I had no idea you were Josh. Did you have a bounty on my head or something lol, seemed like you really wanted to kill me. 

@Calamity & Timber

There was almost no lag on my end. With the exception of one game. The one when it was the 3 of us and Blind. 

Good to know it wasn't laggy for you guys either.

Edit: I haven't really showcased Luigi, because I'm working on getting better with a lot other characters.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2008)

lol, kirby is one of my mains though pickau is climbing really high... I suppose I came after you alot  I just wanted to see how good you where at close combat. 

Most of the matches I played tonight I have like an average of 5 ko's  Overall was alot of fun 

next time we will play some one on one stock matches


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol, kirby is one of my mains though pickau is climbing really high... I suppose I came after you alot  I just wanted to see how good you where at close combat.



Ah, your very good with both.

Haha I'd say. I thought I pissed you off or something. I was mainly trying to kill Zelda that last match, but you wouldn't let me get to her. :sweat

I was going at it with you for a bit, but I was too worried about us killing each other too much. I was trying to make sure the other guys wouldn't have a huge stock advantage after we were finished killing each other.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2008)

^ Rough love  



My buddy was playing a guest account on my system, he got an ear full for just chilling on the edge


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Rough love
> 
> Lmao, I'd say.
> 
> My buddy was playing a guest account on my system, he got an ear full for just chilling on the edge



Is he better than you? I'm assuming no.

Edit: 

Anyone want to Brawl for a bit?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Is he better than you? I'm assuming no.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Anyone want to Brawl for a bit?



If you want to, sure


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> If you want to, sure



Alright. Host a game, I'll be there in one sec.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll join you guys for a bit..wait for me lol.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm around.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

It won't let me join you Timber..

Edit; I keep coming to an empty room.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2008)

@Nin

He is under me in terms of skill. But when he plays I play for shit and giggles. Though those matches where I had 5, 6 , or 7 + Ko's I was being serious. 


He is not b ad but he loves the big , slow , fat , and power characters  cannot blame him! King DE DE DE Is fun!


I will play with you,  and calamity sometime tomorrow. I am finished for the evening.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

Good games nin ^^ I almost had you xP I'ma head out for the night, though. See you 

Oh.. Cal, I just saw your post :B Sorry about that. If I got the message I given the OK for you to get in ._.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

My T.V turned off unexpectdly in that last match lol. Man my dedede and Wario suck lol.I played Mario for the lulz. Your pretty good with Captain Falcon. Pokemon Trainer is fun to use I guess...never really used them in a serious match before.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good games nin ^^ I almost had you xP I'ma head out for the night, though. See you



Good games Timber.

Sorry I left, I was trying to get Kai to join but he told me to go host a game. I was hoping you would of joined the one I hosted, but I saw you decided to log off. 

@Calamity.

Good games as always.

Your Wario is already becoming pretty good.

@Donkey Show

Who's Katie now? :S

Your DS obviously, Chem is your brother, but Katie?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol my Wario got raped by your Link...I guess I need to train with him a little more since I decided on a whim to use him today..my Dedede just sucks, I can't figure out a proper way to play with him. I was hoping you wouldn't use Ike in that match and what happened rofl..and some of my Bananna's backfired in the Olimar vs Diddy fight whic was damn close.

Lol why'd you say good job when I took Meta Knight? I sat on my T.V controler toward the end of that match which is why I wasn't moving. I'm starting to like Diddy a little bit. I'm surprised we didn't use Lucas or Ness. Ivysaur at leat IMO is my least favorite of the three I couldn't do anything with him hardly....squirtle seemed the most effective.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

DS

Thanks for the beating you gave me. At least i learned I have to throw more and Block more. Oh god do I need to block more. =O
Is late I need sleep. Thanks for the beating. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol my Wario got raped by your Link...I guess I need to train with him a little more since I decided on a whim to use him today..my Dedede just sucks, I can't figure out a proper way to play with him. I was hoping you wouldn't use Ike in that match and what happened rofl..and some of my Bananna's backfired in the Olimar vs Diddy fight whic was damn close.



Wario didn't do to well against Link, but I was seeing improvements while you were using him. Haha I usually never use Ike, but since I want to be good with everyone I had to try him out sooner or later. 

Haha omg, those banana's annoyed me to death. At one point there were no damage exchanged between us, it was just me falling on my ass every 2 seconds. Yeah that match was really close.


> Lol why'd you say good job when I took Meta Knight? I'm starting to like Diddy a little bit. I'm surprised we didn't use Lucas or Ness. Ivysaur at leat IMO is my least favorite of the three I couldn't do anything with him hardly....squirtle seemed the most effective.



Oh I said "Well Done" it's basically stolen off of Yoshimitsu from Soul Calibur/Tekken. I usually say it when I'm impressed by something. I usually say "Sorry" when I felt I killed you in a cheap way.

I usually don't edge guard till my opponent does it to me. If they don't do it I always let them come back to the stage. In tournaments though, you know the other guy is gonna edge guard so that's the only time I do it asap.

Haha another epic Lucas vs Ness battle wasn't scheduled for tonight I guess. Yeah I saw you keep going to Squirtle which seemed like your best of the 3. I usually split the time of the match equally amongst the three when I use the Pokemon Trainer.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games Timber.
> 
> Sorry I left, I was trying to get Kai to join but he told me to go host a game. I was hoping you would of joined the one I hosted, but I saw you decided to log off.



(I'm awake again) 

No problem  I was going to take a few hour nap anyways. Who do you main?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah well I'll keep practicing with Wario..I still don't know what triggers his massive fart. Does it store up energy over time? You seem to have trouble with Sonic lol, and I don't know why I took Mario...but your CF was pretty good. In regaurd to the PKm trainer I don't plan to use him at all..I just heard alot of people talking about how good squirlte was and this was the first real chance I got to try him out effectivly( I don't count SSE lol).

In regaurd to the Lucas vs Ness...we can schedule that another day. my ears need to rest from hearing PK FIRE over and over again rofl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> (I'm awake again)
> 
> No problem  I was going to take a few hour nap anyways. Who do you main?



Ah ok. I'm about to head off. It's 5am here. 

Luigi and Peach.  

Luigi has been my main since the original Smash Bros for 64. and Peach became a heavy favorite when she would never let me down at tournaments.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah well I'll keep practicing with Wario..I still don't know what triggers his massive fart. Does it store up energy over time? You seem to have trouble with Sonic lol, and I don't know why I took Mario...but your CF was pretty good. In regaurd to the PKm trainer I don't plan to use him at all..I just heard alot of people talking about how good squirlte was and this was the first real chance I got to try him out effectivly( I don't count SSE lol).
> 
> In regaurd to the Lucas vs Ness...we schedule that another day. my ears ned to rest from hearing PK FIRE over and over again rofl.



I have no clue, I would like to know that myself. I never trained with Wario yet, to know how all his moves work exactly. Haha that was my second time every playing Sonic, safe to say I need a lot of improvement with him..I love his speed though.

Yeah I gotta get my combo's back with C.Falcon. Though I can't L-Cancel anymore so I can't do Falcons insane combo's anymore. 

I love using Squirtle in FFA's, he always causes havoc for me.

Our Lucas vs Ness match was great, and I'm sure the rest to follow won't be any different. Lmao, my thoughts exactly.  "PK Fire!" I don't think I've ever heard it so many times in a match before.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2008)

Well it's been fun guys...but it's 5:13 here lol and I need to sleep. Peace.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah ok. I'm about to head off. It's 5am here.
> 
> Luigi and Peach.



You must be insane with them, lol. Even against Falco and Link, I only got you to one stock. 

And good night you two


----------



## Maycara (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't know if I've ever faught your mains Vio...I think I faught luigi, dont know about Peach though, but i've never used Marth on you either, we need to stop pulling punches on eachother, lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Donkey Show
> 
> Who's Katie now? :S
> 
> Your DS obviously, Chem is your brother, but Katie?



A girl. 



Dark Kakashi said:


> DS
> 
> Thanks for the beating you gave me. At least i learned I have to throw more and Block more. Oh god do I need to block more. =O
> Is late I need sleep. Thanks for the beating. ;D



LOL, it's all good.  We're all learning.  We had some good matches yesterday.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah they were really fun matches. It was nice to see a big selection of characters being played like they were. I did bring you down a few times, but I did realize i have to block more since it gives such a huge advantage. >_<


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2008)

Im here and ready to brawl guys.

Beginning with my hit list, I am here looking for Santen kesshun.

If anyone has any info, contact me.

If anyone is looking for a fight, PM me.

My code is in my sig.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be on in about 30 minutes, hope to play some of you guys. I should be on at around 3PM Central Time. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Don't know if I've ever faught your mains Vio...I think I faught luigi, dont know about Peach though, but i've never used Marth on you either, we need to stop pulling punches on eachother, lol.



Nah you never fought Luigi or Peach. You may have fought my Mario, and I think my Mario won..not sure. I'm interested to see your Marth. Marth used to be one of my best in Melee, but I dunno I've seemed to lost my skill with him in Brawl. 



Donkey Show said:


> A girl.



Sister?

Who's your best character anyways? I think you said Chems was fox, or maybe I read that wrong a while back.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

OK I am online for anyone that wants to play. I am trying out the CC so if I do weird stuff that is why. But hopefully I can adjust to it pretty quickly. =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sister?
> 
> Who's your best character anyways? I think you said Chems was fox, or maybe I read that wrong a while back.



Friendo.

His is MK and mine is Zelda and ZSS.

Open game btw.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Friendo.
> 
> His is MK and mine is Zelda and ZSS.
> 
> Open game btw.



Ah.

Her Bowser isn't bad. Though I did walk into a ton of shield/grabs like an idiot. 

I think I've seen you Zelda before, not sure about ZSS.

I'll join in a bit, need food first.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm open to brawl anyone  

0216-0631-0804

I wanna take on you though, Donkey Show


----------



## Maycara (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, i've tried everything guys, I don't think I can get my Wii on the net anymore, or atleast for long periods of time. I can get it on for like 30 minutes at a time, like every 10 hours.... meh...depressing.......I'll try again, but I ain't being hopeful....on a completely unrelated note...two more characters to beat the game with..and I got Jiggly finally.....Because of my lack of net thats all i've had to do...and the coin launcher..which is kindof fun...for the first 20 minutes...><


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone want to fight?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Anyone want to fight?



I tried..but my net didn't stay connected long enough for it to happen.... :sigh


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be on for like 5 min if anyone wants to fight
Who is D K I want to fight lets go...ur just sitting there


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 19, 2008)

Is T O tenshi oni?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 19, 2008)

> His is MK and *mine is Zelda* and ZSS.


You used your main on me? You bastard! I'm a noob! 

/will remember this...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> You used your main on me? You bastard! I'm a noob!
> 
> /will remember this...



LOL, she wasn't back then. XD

Anyway, open game people.  Come on in.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Good games D K, DShow and Chem.

Lol either that "girl" plays exactly the same as Chems Bowser..or it's the same person.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 19, 2008)

Spencer, I'll join your room


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 19, 2008)

Alright lets go


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm awaiting registration from:

ukki

ronin

blind itachi

tenshioni

skeets

duy

donkey show

ssj3g

goofy

vince

exo

lordg

and coker

MY FC is : 1076-9930-5391

please add me back


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

Who is Farte and how did he manage to get owned so badly XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 19, 2008)

Good game Donkey Show  hehe
Who is Helen?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 19, 2008)

good matches C-Pip and Kami it says ur code is incorrect...well I'm 3-0 vs Pip and 3-3 vs Tenshi...damn makes me mad now I've lost 5 times online....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 19, 2008)

Damn, you play your Pit great Spencer Dx

I can't believe I did a bit better with Falco even though Samus is my top main 

Good matches


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 19, 2008)

........BRAWL!!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 19, 2008)

If there's a room open, I'll join.
I got Donkey Show added, but I can't join the room he's brawling in.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

Kami Sama... You bum


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 19, 2008)

what did i do???? 

i barely managed to defend myself


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2008)

Not enough people have added me yet. 0044-2533-1753

If any of you guys know....who is BOJJ?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 19, 2008)

ne body wanna play??....hadnt had my fix taday...


EDIT: i'll add ya my man..


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ne body wanna play??....hadnt had my fix taday...
> 
> 
> EDIT: i'll add ya my man..



I'm awaiting registration from you.

I'll play you once you do that.


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice round of matches, Violent nin. 

Hopefully we can actually finish a match with me winning before getting disconnected.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm free to brawl anyone.
Just add me.

0216 0631 0804


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 19, 2008)

Tenshi you're too fast and precise for my style... i'll get you one day =/ . \=...

and sorry for going offline but i had to go eat dinner XD...

now I'm back and ready for some fights guys...


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 19, 2008)

Adding you, BI


----------



## FFLN (Mar 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Who is Farte and how did he manage to get owned so badly XD



Hey, don't brag about that. It's not like I was beaten by too many lives. It was usually a difference of one stock. I was more peeved that my setting of 'no items' was only used once since I was trying to get some live practice in. I think I only got the Smash Ball once out of all of the times it appeared... and that was with Pikachu. I've yet to figure out the use of Pikachu's Final Smash.


----------



## Juubi (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even know this thread existed...

*subscribes for awesomeness*


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2008)

Minz, your connection suck ass.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 19, 2008)

Fun matches DS, Chem, and Violent. 

They were fun, when the name switched off of D K, that was my friend playing. Sorry about the name that he used. i left to pick up something so i left him playing. >_>;


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 19, 2008)

BI, you're a beast D:

That second match was kind of a fluke on my part, Meta Knight is too easy to use xD


----------



## Maycara (Mar 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Minz, your connection suck ass.



Yes...yes it does. It was running real good for like a week, no lag at all pretty much, then it went to shitty town. I couldn't dodge ur fucking laser in the lag. Fun matches none the less, especially the ones that had a little lag. Now its gone back to not working again...lol Man this is getting annoying.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

I am going to create a room for some insane 4 player brawls! ( We will sometimes be playing with no items + Stock , or time limit / stock with items). Come join the fun! :0


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am going to create a room for some insane 4 player brawls! ( We will sometimes be playing with no items + Stock , or time limit / stock with items). Come join the fun! :0



Friend Code?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 20, 2008)

is someone else getting the 51330 error code?... i got disconnected during a match and now can't go online again ...


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a new favorite character; its Marth (:


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

@Dark Kakashi

Yeah, most of those of those were very entertaining.

@Calamity

Good games as always man.

Sorry I left, wanted to grab something to eat.

Seems Lucas won round two of the Lucas VS Ness rivalry. Round 3 coming soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Yes...yes it does. It was running real good for like a week, no lag at all pretty much, then it went to shitty town. I couldn't dodge ur fucking laser in the lag. Fun matches none the less, especially the ones that had a little lag. Now its gone back to not working again...lol Man this is getting annoying.



LOL.  It gets to the point where it wasn't even worth it. XD  Anyway, good stuff regardless.  Get your shit fixed and we'll have a proper match next time. 



Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches DS, Chem, and Violent.
> 
> They were fun, when the name switched off of D K, that was my friend playing. Sorry about the name that he used. i left to pick up something so i left him playing. >_>;



He sucked cock. 

Anyway, got an open room now.  My bad for not letting you in Mycaelis but I was having a one on one with my friend.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Dark Kakashi
> 
> Yeah, most of those of those were very entertaining.
> 
> ...



Yeah good games..lol you raped my little brother twice. the first was with Dedede and he changed to his name so it wouldn't affect my name lol. His name is War. He quit after the second beating you gave him. He's getting better everyday well because we play everyday lol.

I really hate that Donkey Kong level lol. But even when I tried Lucario again he still failed as did Ike. Sonic is hard as hell to use at least IMO..that Ness vs Marth match was very close as was the Pit and Sonic, and MK and Link. 

Lol how fitting that we had our second of the Lucas and Ness rivalry on an earthbound level.

EDIT: I keep getting an error code Blind...PS my Snake fails hard rofl. I don't even know why I picked him lol.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL.  It gets to the point where it wasn't even worth it. XD  Anyway, good stuff regardless.  Get your shit fixed and we'll have a proper match next time.



Indeed, you pretty good, i think we both managed pretty well in the lag hell, lol. Both of manage to still pull combos off, lol.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Anyway, got an open room now.  My bad for not letting you in Mycaelis but I was having a one on one with my friend.



No problem, man 

I'm on my way.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

I need to start playing around with more characters. Did so earlier and found how enjoyable both Lucario and Diddy are to play. Any open matches going on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah good games..lol you raped my little brother twice. the first was with Dedede and he changed to his name so it wouldn't affect my name lol. His name is War. He quit after the second beating you gave him. He's getting better everyday well because we play everyday lol.



Ah, I was wondering who was War all of a sudden lol. Yeah I'm starting to get the hang of King Dedede.



> I really hate that Donkey Kong level lol. But even when I tried Lucario again he still failed as did Ike. Sonic is hard as hell to use at least IMO..that Ness vs Marth match was very close as was the Pit and Sonic, and MK and Link


. 

Yeah those were all very close matches. Sonic vs D.K was a funny fight, I just kept destroying the stage half the time hoping you'd fall down somehow lol.



> Lol how fitting that we had our second of the Lucas and Ness rivalry on an earthbound level.



Haha yup.

I selected there and hoped you would pick Lucas since I was picking Ness for the 3rd time in a row.

It started off really good, but near the end of the match Lucas pulled away.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol yeah ah well...there was a surprising lack of PK fire on both of our ends lol. The Lucario vs Lucario match was pretty damn funny I think we only killed each other once or twice, the other times being those damn springs that DK was throwing. Another fuuny one was the SMB's level(the first Ness vs Marth match) those turtle shells send you flying lol....I kept runnig into them and you throw one from behind and kill me rofl..

I cannot get used to Ike or Snake(especially Snake lol). I'm just realizing now that I planted NO mines whatsoever in that match as I  somehow forgot he had them.. My Wario did better this time around against Link but I still got a few tweaks to work out lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol yeah ah well...there was a surprising lack of PK fire on both of our ends lol. The Lucario vs Lucario match was pretty damn funny I think we only killed each other once or twice, the other times being those damn springs that DK was throwing. Another fuuny one was the SMB's level(the first Ness vs Marth match) those turtle shells send you flying lol....I kept runnig into them and you throw one from behind and kill me rofl..



Haha I know, usually PK fire is majority of the match. Lmao I thought the same think about the Lucario vs Lucario match, the stage killed us more than each other. Those springs and DK beat the shit out of us lol. Haha those things do hit, hard I was lucky to get my final smash like three times, and the turtles killed you more than my actual attacks lol. 



> I cannot get used to Ike or Snake(especially Snake lol). I'm just realizing now that I planted NO mines whatsoever in that match as I  somehow forgot he had them.. My Wario did better this time around against Link but I still got a few tweaks to work out lol.



I'm use to Ike but I generally don't feel like using him. My Snake needs work.
Your Wario is getting better, I still need to fine tune a lot of things with my Link.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

@ Timbers and Violent. You guy's wanna do some FFA's with Items? I'm in the mood for some hectic action...my brain slightly hurts from all the concentration put into the 1 vs 1's lol...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> @ Timbers and Violent. You guy's wanna do some FFA's with Items? I'm in the mood for some hectic action...*my brain slightly hurts from all the concentration put into the 1 vs 1's lol*...



 Yeah, I'll get on in 2 minutes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

In the  past 5 matches my scores have been


+ 8, +7, +9 and now +11


Nin was the only one who killed me  I love having the highest kill count :0

though the 75MN stage is horrible, god...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm ready Timbers when ever you are lol and SS3 GOku can join in too.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you usually do timed or stock matches, Goku?...
Add my FC 

I'll add yours since I'm obviously online~~~


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 20, 2008)

ne body, a game or 2???


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ne body, a game or 2???



I'll play ya..join in timbers.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm waiting for game.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm ready Timbers when ever you are lol and SS3 GOku can join in too.



I've been trying to join your room for nearly 3minutes :B


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll play ya..join in timbers.



Lets BrawL!!

EDIT: @timbers i'll start a room for us, then everyone else join in when ready or vice versa, sound strait??


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Adding you, Timbers.

0216 0631 0804


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> Do you usually do timed or stock matches, Goku?...
> Add my FC
> 
> I'll add yours since I'm obviously online~~~





Alright, I will add you when I get a chance, please PM me your code.


I play both, recently it has been stock matches however.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

im adding king bayo

515526008981


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 20, 2008)

im done Myc.
good games pimp


@roy. aight buddy, i'll add u 2mar. damn i tired, i hate work.
2marrow fellaz.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

Nin! Was team matches man for little bit, come on 


Well was fun playing with ya, your link is good and so is your pit.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> im done Myc.
> good games pimp



Real good, man 

Lag was a bitch, but they were good.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

i really suck with snake


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

hey mycaelis can i have your fc?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Minz, your connection suck ass.



Yeah, I'd have to second that. The lag really throws things off. That last match where I randomed Peach and you had Jigglypuff was fun though, Minz. I loled at Jiggly's Final Smash.

Oh, and DS... that "Katie" person really uses Jigglypuff the same way as Chem does... Are you sure they're not the same person...? It was fun though. I was surprised at the number of times I randomed Mr. G&W. He's fun to use though, and his "cooking" seems to be the bane of Bowser.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 20, 2008)

ROFL:amazed 
awesome sig Myc


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ROFL:amazed
> awesome sig Myc



Haha, thanks.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, I'd have to second that. The lag really throws things off. That last match where I randomed Peach and you had Jigglypuff was fun though, Minz. I loled at Jiggly's Final Smash.
> 
> Oh, and DS... that "Katie" person really uses Jigglypuff the same way as Chem does... Are you sure they're not the same person...? It was fun though. I was surprised at the number of times I randomed Mr. G&W. He's fun to use though, and his "cooking" seems to be the bane of Bowser.



Ya, after i picked Link those few times, I randomed characters...lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

yosh my name is "josh" whenever I play, my friend uses "ish". Just to let you and everyone else know.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Awaiting registration from Roy and Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Ill ad you in 5mins Myc ._.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Mmkay, Timb.

Good match, Roy.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

i have no luck sudden death


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> i have no luck sudden death



It was just bad luck xD

We all get it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> yosh my name is "josh" whenever I play, my friend uses "ish". Just to let you and everyone else know.



Sorry I didn't let you in, but I was playing Simna's Ness for about 14 matches....<_<
Those were intensely awesome matches!

We are equal


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats ok, I am done for the evening. I will most likely not play tomorrow or most of the weekend because I will be at Anime Boston.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

hey yoshi and ssj3 can i add you?

and im still waiting for timbers to add me


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok Myc n Roy, I'll add you as soon as this game is over


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

You can add me roy, how foolish of a question from the co owner of my club   Though I will add you tomorrow.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah well i dont know your brawl fc and the fanclub is kinda dead =/


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> In the  past 5 matches my scores have been
> 
> 
> + 8, +7, +9 and now +11
> ...



Your Kirby is one tough lil bastard. 

Oh 75MN was a joke. I wasn't even trying to fight that match, mostly working on surviving since those springs usually kick my ass. 

Your friend is good Goku, but I can see your better by far.

@Calamity and Timbers

Great matches guys, as always.

We usually have some nice matches between the three of us.

I won the last match by luck. :sweat




Ssj3_Goku said:


> Nin! Was team matches man for little bit, come on
> 
> 
> Well was fun playing with ya, your link is good and so is your pit.



Sorry didn't notice your message till now or I would of stayed. 

Thanks, my efforts to improve with them are happening very slowly. 

Like I said your Kirby and Pikachu are very good, and when I see you pick them I can't mess around at all.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, I'd have to second that. The lag really throws things off. That last match where I randomed Peach and you had Jigglypuff was fun though, Minz. I loled at Jiggly's Final Smash.
> 
> Oh, and DS... that "Katie" person really uses Jigglypuff the same way as Chem does... Are you sure they're not the same person...? It was fun though. I was surprised at the number of times I randomed Mr. G&W. He's fun to use though, and his "cooking" seems to be the bane of Bowser.



Yeah, Katie is right next to me right now. =P She's one of my friends and her and Chem have been practicing Jiggs and Bowser together.  I'm picking up on their Bowser but they can keep Jiggs.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol those matches were pretty funny. @ Timber GG in the Lucario vs Wario fights..if you noticed in the first one I kiiled myself twice lol( you killed yourself once lol). The second fight was very even.  I gotta get Wario down as he probably gonna be my 4th dary(lol that made no sense..). unles I'm using him wrong he has a hard time KOing..the only thing that can really KO is his side smash and the range on that is quite terrible.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

I added Roy, and Myc..your Brawl code is incorrect. 

@Cal+Nin: Yeah, great matches. I didn't want to keep spamming Fox over and over, so I definitely need to find some more characters to play with  Lucario, Diddy, and Dedede all look great. I'll probably start alternating between those three. 

Great Wario matches too, Cal  I'm a bit surprised at how close they were, I don't really know anything about his attacks yet. It seems I always kept running into your side smash xP


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I added Roy, and Myc..your Brawl code is incorrect.



i know i had the same problem i think it starts with 0216 not 0261


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Fixed xD

I probably won't be on again tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, Katie is right next to me right now. =P She's one of my friends and her and Chem have been practicing Jiggs and Bowser together.  I'm picking up on their Bowser but they can keep Jiggs.



I was gonna say it has to be the same person, but..Since their practicing/training together then it makes sense why they play those two characters almost identical.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> yeah well i dont know your brawl fc and the fanclub is kinda dead =/





Its on the front page of the brawl friend code thread. O and the club is alive my friend, as long as we are here 

@nin

thx ! WE will have to play again sometime. I do admit I kept coming after you during those matches 


@DOnkey show

I thought that was your women ( or chems).. Glad more people are playing brawl. 

You will be getting a special gift from me soon! I told chem about it :0


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Fixed xD
> 
> I probably won't be on again tonight.



Yeah it got really late really fast. I changed my controls around (again), so I'll probably just chill against the CPUs and get acquainted with the new jump button. 

OHH wow. I like, just realized that some of these tracks you pick up during gameplay are from other Nintendo games. I thought they were strictly from the character's franchise in SSBB. Talk about being behind on things.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah it got really late really fast. I changed my controls around (again), so I'll probably just chill against the CPUs and get acquainted with the new jump button.



So, let's take a rain check until tomorrow


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Great Wario matches too, Cal  I'm a bit surprised at how close they were, I don't really know anything about his attacks yet. It seems I always kept running into your side smash xP



Yeah I noticed we kinda kept suing the same moves over and over. My Fairs and Fsmashes and your Dair and Aura sphere. I hardly ever use my best in FFA's(Toon Link) in free-for-all's lol I'm afraid they'll get disgraced and raped by items lol. Lucas, my secondary, came out there and got item raped lol. I think I'm better with MK than Wario lol. But I'm not entirely sure...


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

@Ssj3- ok i added you already and i havent been here in quite a while so....my bad xD

@timber- for some reason it still tells me awaiting registration :S


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...now I don't know anymorel. Ohter than the ZSS fight, the one Sonic one  and the Bowser one with items when have I used him? I don't remeber lol.  I'm interesteed in everyones list from their best to worst as it stands now.
> 
> *My list:*
> Toon Link
> ...



If only my online worked better...DAMN YOU NET! Only faught you two times so far...lol once in lag hell, the other against toon Link, and I was Ike...

PS, wha did u think of that thing i sent u through pm?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

Minzara said:


> If only my online worked better...DAMN YOU NET! Only faught you two times so far...lol once in lag hell, the other against toon Link, and I was Ike...
> 
> PS, wha did u think of that thing i sent u through pm?



Read through some of it and it's pretty interesting so far. I will continue to read more of it tomorrow lol. 

Lol we've never finshed our matches lol. The Ike vs TL was kinda close...I think you were in the 100's and I was in the high 60's. W both had 3 stock left and we got disconnected. The Pit and Link one was very shortlived as we only killed each other once( if I remeber correctly..).


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Read through some of it and it's pretty interesting so far. I will continue to read more of it tomorrow lol.
> 
> Lol we've never finshed our matches lol. The Ike vs TL was kinda close...I think you were in the 100's and I was in the high 60's. W both had 3 stock left and we got disconnected. The Pit and Link one was very shortlived as we only killed each other once( if I remeber correctly..).



It got down to ur last life actually, and I had 2 stocks, but the lag fucked the whole match, so it doesnt matter anymore, but if u can Rival Vio, then u are pretty good, me and Vio stay even for the most part. Except we never gone full power at eachother...lol Still, seems you have improved alot, almost certain u can beat my Ike now.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I noticed we kinda kept suing the same moves over and over. My Fairs and Fsmashes and your Dair and Aura sphere. I hardly ever use my best in FFA's(Toon Link) in free-for-all's lol I'm afraid they'll get disgraced and raped by items lol. Lucas, my secondary, came out there and got item raped lol. I think I'm better with MK than Wario lol. But I'm not entirely sure...



Yeah I spammed the hell out of dair  That's the only aerial I really like of his, though. I'll have to play around with him some. His Fsmash and Usmash are pretty weak too but friends tell me his tilts are good. I'll have to play with them more I guess.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

Minzara said:


> It got down to ur last life actually, and I had 2 stocks, but the lag fucked the whole match, so it doesnt matter anymore, but if u can Rival Vio, then u are pretty good, me and Vio stay even for the most part. Except we never gone full power at eachother...lol Still, seems you have improved alot, almost certain u can beat my Ike now.



You mean in the Pit vs Link one? If so then your probably right as I rember the least about that one lol. I don't beat Vio often though...I've won about 6-7 times against him. He's won about 17 or 19 times( 13-14 wins without Items). So don't expect any drastic improvement...and he doesn't use his best against me so...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You mean in the Pit vs Link one? If so then your probably right as I rember the least about that one lol. I don't beat Vio often though...I've won about 6-7 times against him. He's won about 17 or 19 times( 13-14 wins without Items). So don't expect any drastic improvement...and he doesn't use his best against me so...



I see, lol. It was extremely laggy thats what I remember most about it. I see. I've got more wins over Vio atm, but not by much. So it doesn't really matter. I want to fight his best one of these days. So I can bring out Marth. lol. Hmm, I see, but if you keep fighting Vio, your going to get pretty good, Vio is good training. So is Chem, Chem got me alot better at the game. He owned me for awhile, but now I can beat his non mains atleast...ROFL...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah I spammed the hell out of dair  That's the only aerial I really like of his, though. I'll have to play around with him some. His Fsmash and Usmash are pretty weak too but friends tell me his tilts are good. I'll have to play with them more I guess.



For the first time playing with against a non-com you did well. Granted, we're both not great with either Wario or Lucario yet. But I had like a few more matches experience with my newly recruited Wario(about 3 to be exact) and you were using him for the first time and you won in a damn close spammage(on both of our parts) match rofl.

I want to fight Violent's Link with Meta again as I barely won that one and it got me more practice with MK.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> For the first time playing with against a non-com you did well. Granted, we're both not great with either Wario or Lucario yet. But I had like a few more matches experience with my newly recruited Wario(about 3 to be exact) and you were using him for the first time and you won in a damn close spammage(on both of our parts) match rofl.
> 
> I want to fight Violent's Link with Meta again as I barely won that one and it got me more practice with MK.



 In any case, hopefully I can turn this character into some sort of alt. Snake's fun to play, but I really don't think I can effectively use him. He just moves so weird, I can't get use to him. 

I think I've played against nin's Link once, and it ended with him being 1 stock 100-110% and me in a star finish  lol


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

nyone for 1vs1 no items? pm me


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone on now?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> anyone on now?



I'M ON!

I'll add you


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

hay, I'm on too


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> hay, I'm on too



ADD ME!

I've added both of you.

3 way match?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Alrighty then, I'll add both of you right now 

added both of you, awaiting registration on oro's end


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

add me too pweease 

4 way vs


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll open a game up now.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Alrighty then, I'll add both of you right now



You wanna make a room?

Gixa I added you


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

nyone open a room... ill add ya now


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay, just added Timbers, orochimarusama21, gixa786, and lee12038742137412-9 or whatever. XD

If y'all could so kindly add mine as well.  I've sent PM's to you guys.  I'll be open for a couple of games now so just come on in.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone wanna brawl?

lol i just woke up xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

Just added you Roy, so check your PM and we'll give it a go.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Okay, just added Timbers, orochimarusama21, gixa786, and lee12038742137412-9 or whatever. XD
> 
> If y'all could so kindly add mine as well.  I've sent PM's to you guys.  I'll be open for a couple of games now so just come on in.



Make a room. Me and Timbs will join.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

lol that first game I had the wrong controls set  couldn't use my smashes.

I've added everyone else too


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol that first game I had the wrong controls set  couldn't use my smashes.
> 
> I've added everyone else too



Nice match though. The second match was just for laughs. lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

lol second match I was confused. Didn't know if I should leave items alone or what. Good mathes though


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol second match I was confused. Didn't know if I should leave items alone or what. Good mathes though



Alright I made a room.

So everyone come on in.

3 stock. No items. Just for fun.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

hay this is gonna sound pretty retarded, but is there a way to set your default controls to something other than "player 1"? I seem to forget a lot to change controls before the game lol.

Its getting frustrating entering rooms and not being able to grab or smash anyone.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

^yeah it should be in options

dude first two matches were close.. good game


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys are all good. I wasnt playing seriously though. lol


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 20, 2008)

Anybody wanna brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll Brawl in a sec Pimp.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

ill battle... if nyone wants to...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll Brawl in a sec Pimp.



I'll set up a room first then 



gixa786 said:


> ill battle... if nyone wants to...



I'll add you so we can all play


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

go for it...

edit :gdgames


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

hey gixa im gonna add you


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll be on later when I get home from work 

I uploaded a video of one of my rape matches...<_<
YouTube Link

I have someone capture them for me, so it takes a while to have them up...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> hey gixa im gonna add you



go for it... ill ad ya


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Good games DS. Some were close, some..weren't


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

Question: Who exactly am I playing against when playing with Donkey Show...
the names trick me = Katie and Helen?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'll be on later when I get home from work
> 
> I uploaded a video of one of my rape matches...<_<
> YouTube Link
> ...



i hate ness :< but you're quite good with him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

@CPimp, Roy.

Good games guys.

@Pimp

Sorry I left, getting hungry, so need to make something to eat. Your Falco was a pain in the ass to fight. :sweat


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

nyone else wanna battle...

im kinda getting the hang of this game... since i just got it this morning


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice matches with all of you guys 

It seems you have a liking for Diddy, Roy 

Argh, nin..you're too much for me  Next time, let's make it no items. I suck even more when those things are on the field >_>

edits: no worries, nin. We can play some other time ^^ Lol, Falco's not even my top main though


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Argh, nin..you're too much for me  Next time, let's make it no items. I suck even more when those things are on the field >_>
> 
> edits: no worries, nin. We can play some other time ^^ Lol, Falco's not even my top main though





Alright deal. I was trying to make sure I didn't get killed by your Landmaster that one match lol. I can't believe I won the first match, with the 3 of us. I suicided like twice. 

Oh, who's your main Pimp?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright deal. I was trying to make sure I didn't get killed by your Landmaster that one match lol. I can't believe I won the first match, with the 3 of us. I suicided like twice.
> 
> Oh, who's your main Pimp?



Haha!!! I was amazed that you didn't even get hit by my landmaster  I even tried taking you all the way to _heaven_ 

Lol, luck was on your side in the 1st match 

Samus has always been my main, but you creamed me with ZSS and Samus T_T 

I'll admit that you're pretty good with everyone..even King Dedede D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Haha!!! I was amazed that you didn't even get hit by my landmaster  I even tried taking you all the way to _heaven_
> 
> Lol, luck was on your side in the 1st match
> 
> ...



Haha you almost killed me twice by rising up towards the sky, thankfully I managed to get off just in time..barely.

Haha no argument there, I lucked out there.

Ah, items played a factor in that match vs your Samus.

Thanks, King Dedede I Up and B'd off the stage on my second life lol. It was a close match but your Link was able to pull it off.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha you almost killed me twice by rising up towards the sky, thankfully I managed to get off just in time..barely.
> 
> Haha no argument there, I lucked out there.
> 
> ...



If you were using any heavy characters, you might not had been able to escape my landmaster easily 

Yes, the items were on your side during that match. Very unfortunate for me 

Lol, yea...that was a very damn close match. I wanted to spin attack more, but you wouldn't let me get a chance


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

nyone up for a match


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> It seems you have a liking for Diddy, Roy



i thought my main was gonna be ike since roy was my main in melee but he's too slow


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> i thought my main was gonna be ike since roy was my main in melee but he's too slow



Well, there's always Marth  

Yea, Ike's a bit slow for my taste as well. Though he's fun to use when you're not playing a 1-on-1 match


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

@Shion

Well good games, but I didn't expect you to use your best/main on me.

You have to admit the Down B on Shadow Moses against the wall was cheap as hell, I just didn't bother trying to escape after I hit 100%.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> i thought my main was gonna be ike since roy was my main in melee but he's too slow



That's why I hate him. His quick draw is the only useful technique.



I've noticed when I'm having a online match and I pick up the phone, lag starts. The game just pauses. lol


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

^lmao

you have a wireless connection?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone up for a game?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh fucking son of a bitch. I thought there was something wrong earlier when I was playing DS and kept turning the opposite direction for no reason. Then was just in a game and my recovery moves kept going the opposite way  I'm sitting in training mode right now and my character keeps walking to the left. This controller isnt even 2 weeks old and its already shitting out on me?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 20, 2008)

No one play against orochimarusama21. He sucks, terribly. 5 stocked him and in our last match used one hand with lucario, whom i dont know how to use.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No one play against orochimarusama21. He sucks, terribly. 5 stocked him and in our last match used one hand with lucario, whom i dont know how to use.



right which is why i beat you in the first match and i almost beat you with sonic it went to sudden death and a fucking bob-omb killed me. you were using ike in both of those by the way and our peach vs dedede match was close also.

and when you were using one hand with lucario i wasnt trying with toon link i told you that.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

lol it had to happen eventually


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No one play against orochimarusama21. He sucks, terribly. 5 stocked him and in our last match used one hand with lucario, whom i dont know how to use.



Alright dude, regardless of whether you're better than someone or not, you don't have any right to talk shit like that. I'll give you a warning this time, but next time I won't let this slide.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2008)

Wi-fi drama...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Wi-fi drama...



Yup. 

Haven't seen you online in quite some time Skeets, I almost miss getting annihilated by Snakes bombs. :sweat


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yup.
> 
> Haven't seen you online in quite some time Skeets, I almost miss getting annihilated by Snakes bombs. :sweat


I sent my wii in on Monday...
Besides I've been busy playing Guilty Gear, which is my main game.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Alright dude, regardless of whether you're better than someone or not, you don't have any right to talk shit like that. I'll give you a warning this time, but next time I won't let this slide.



Yeah!

I'm on Donkeys side.

Ronin you still need to add me.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

those were some good matches me and DonkeyShow and me and Mario had


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 20, 2008)

Had great matches today.

it was an eye opener playing with DS and Nin (i think)... i still need much practice...

but the matches were great fun.

i need to try other characters, i used to play more with melee, but getting older and having to work hasn't helped my playing ki.  hope to get better with time.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

good matches with Kitsune and Donkey Show


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> good matches with Kitsune and Donkey Show



GG to you too.  I don't think it was Donkey Show though, because if it was we would have lost more.  Someone's using his wii.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 20, 2008)

ne body wanna play? 
ima hard up for BrawL(maybe i shouldna said that)


----------



## Ronin (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Alright dude, regardless of whether you're better than someone or not, you don't have any right to talk shit like that. I'll give you a warning this time, but next time I won't let this slide.



Meh, take it with a grain of salt. Its all in a jestful manner. Anyone who versus me, whether I'm better or not I say something about them, just like when I started calling Mario a bitch but then he calls me a whore and everything is settled. If I offended orochi I will extend an apology.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 20, 2008)

ronin i'm not even in ur waiting to fight list....


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No one play against orochimarusama21. He sucks, terribly. 5 stocked him and in our last match used one hand with lucario, whom i dont know how to use.



Aww that's so mean.  Everyone's gotta start somewhere. Besides, the fastest way to get good is playing with people who are way better then you.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Meh, take it with a grain of salt. Its all in a jestful manner. Anyone who versus me, whether I'm better or not I say something about them, just like when I started calling Mario a bitch but then he calls me a whore and everything is settled. If I offended orochi I will extend an apology.



He obviously didn't take it that way so it's on you.  Don't let it be on me to make a decision.  We're here to enjoy so let's not throw assumptions out there.



			
				Kitsune said:
			
		

> GG to you too. I don't think it was Donkey Show though, because if it was we would have lost more. Someone's using his wii.


LOL, don't say that.  Was it Katie's Bowser or Jiggs?

@ Kami-Sama - you're pretty good man.  Just keep it up and you'll definitely get a lot better.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 20, 2008)

.....i since some hostility in the forum today


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

j-5, red and monky are my friends so if you see those names its them. j-5 is actually my brother and he really wants to fight you ronin.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 20, 2008)

one more for me bayo and pip and whoever the other one is...damn who picked ice summit....that fuckin fish ate me twice...I could have won like i did the first time lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 20, 2008)

damn it... speedesters have always been my weak point XDD... but no one can take me out on a pure force clash ...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 20, 2008)

ok good games guys but i got to go to sleep. I had a track meet today and I'm tired. have a good night


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey ronin and donkey show i want to get a game with you please


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> hey ronin and donkey show i want to get a game with you please



im not playing anymore, my gf is playing against DS, Katie to be specific. Well not anymore actually. After I finish watching this show I gotta take her home and then I'm off to bed.

@DS: I understand where your coming from and I wouldnt put my burdens on you so I apologize to you as well.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, don't say that.  Was it Katie's Bowser or Jiggs?



It was Katie's Bowser.  She blocks well, made me think about the overlooked L & R buttons that I should be using on occasion.   

Smash Bowser is scary.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys, look what I made.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

ill be able to play in about 15 minutes so if anyones on =/


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> ill be able to play in about 15 minutes so if anyones on =/



I'll try and get my Wii connected to the internet.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

alright ill get mine connected also


----------



## Masurao (Mar 21, 2008)

Sadly I won't be able to play anyone at least until Monday or Tuesday...I'm going out of town for a few days before myspring break ends on Tuesday..


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 21, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Hey guys, look what I made.



pretty damn cool:thumbs


----------



## TheWon (Mar 21, 2008)

Great matches tonight Donkey Show. Also to Brawl id players CHEM, and nin.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 21, 2008)

to anyone i fought tonight good games


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

whose "smash"?

great game guys

sorry i backed out but conan was about to start so 

p.s. i officially hate lucas :/


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 21, 2008)

smash is me why? but it depends what name did you see?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2008)

Good games.



Roy said:


> p.s. i officially hate lucas :/



If he didn't scream "PK FIRE!" I think I could get away with it more times without seeming cheap.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice matches DS (CHEM) and Violent. It was a good way to spend the night after work. My feet hurt but it was fun playing you guys. I still need to get better so is a lot of fun playing you guys and watching you fight. I left early cause I need sleep., in 5 hours I leave to work again. >_<

See you guys.

GGs!


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

@oro- it just said smash and i played against you a few times

@kin- xD
its not that..i hate him because it takes me forever to kill you :[


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches DS (CHEM) and Violent. It was a good way to spend the night after work. My feet hurt but it was fun playing you guys. I still need to get better so is a lot of fun playing you guys and watching you fight. I left early cause I need sleep., in 5 hours I leave to work again. >_<
> 
> See you guys.
> 
> GGs!



Yeah man good games.

It's a good thing you left when you did, because look what time I ended up getting off..*looks at clock*...6:41am. 

@Roy and DShow(Chem)

Good games guys, as always.

Sorry I left, but it is 6am after all. :sweat


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

omg i got pwned like a n00b when i was playing against DS :S

he got lucky


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> omg i got pwned like a n00b when i was playing against DS :S
> 
> he got lucky



he plays a nice zelda. The hitbox is hueg on Din's Fire, I failed dodging it much more than I wanted.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> omg i got pwned like a n00b when i was playing against DS :S
> 
> he got lucky







Timbers said:


> he plays a nice zelda. The hitbox is hueg on Din's Fire, I failed dodging it much more than I wanted.



Danke.  I just enjoy the pressure game it brings.  I'm just trying to get better with her to the point of pure domination somehow.  I'm really working on getting her f-air timing down pat.  I can hit it about 1/4 of the time but damn does it feel good sweetspotting someone at 60% and watching them fly off the middle of the stage.  Same goes for her u-air.

You're Flare though right?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Danke.  I just enjoy the pressure game it brings.  I'm just trying to get better with her to the point of pure domination somehow.  I'm really working on getting her f-air timing down pat.  I can hit it about 1/4 of the time but damn does it feel good sweetspotting someone at 60% and watching them fly off the middle of the stage.  Same goes for her u-air.
> 
> You're Flare though right?



It hurts  lol

I am. I think I kept getting paired up against her when I was using Lucario, a character I picked up no earlier than 3 hours before our matches


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Mar 21, 2008)

anyone one up for a 2v2.me and my cuz are lookin fo a challenge


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

who is cody?? good games was ur main diddy or dedede??? I mean I beat both so it doesnt matter just wondering...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

anyone wanna play....I'm out of school and no one is on lol...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> anyone wanna play....I'm out of school and no one is on lol...



I would, but gimped controller is gimped. I need to pick a new one up either today or tomorrow


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Mar 21, 2008)

yo spencer ill play my fc is 0602-5920-6268 and name is KOOPA


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

@spencer: Sorry for leaving the game so early >_< My cousin didn't want to play wifi anymore =/ If you didn't notice, I was using ROB and Wolf. I didn't want to have my cousin and me gang up on you so I tried to take him out as well 

Good matches though...your Pit is still a challenge for me


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @spencer: Sorry for leaving the game so early >_< My cousin didn't want to play wifi anymore =/ If you didn't notice, I was using ROB and Wolf. I didn't want to have my cousin and me gang up on you so I tried to take him out as well
> 
> Good matches though...your Pit is still a challenge for me



its ok lol, I did notice that he just attacked me mainly...but its ok it was still close


''White Chase'' Smoker said:


> yo spencer ill play my fc is 0602-5920-6268 and name is KOOPA



alright mine is in my sig lets go name is Coker


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Mar 21, 2008)

aight im gettin on now


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> j-5, red and monky are my friends so if you see those names its them. j-5 is actually my brother and he really wants to fight you ronin.



Actually, I'm Monky and sometimes I change my name to Steve. What is your name, did I play with you?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

who is cody...i keep beating him, but he keeps coming for more...


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> who is cody...i keep beating him, but he keeps coming for more...



Me =/
God, you're freaking cheap.
Jesus >_>
But I almost beat you with Yoshi, the supposed horrible character.
And don't get cocky, it makes you look like a moron.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

is anyone on?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 21, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Me =/
> God, you're freaking cheap.
> Jesus >_>
> But I almost beat you with Yoshi, the supposed horrible character.
> And don't get cocky, it makes you look like a moron.



lol


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 21, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Me =/
> God, you're freaking cheap.
> Jesus >_>
> But I almost beat you with Yoshi, the supposed horrible character.
> And don't get cocky, it makes you look like a moron.



looks like ur pissin him off spence,


Lets play Spence....its me..ur arch rival LINK!! mmmwwaahhahahaah!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 21, 2008)

Aww, why'd you leave Ronin?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 21, 2008)

i'll be on later if nyone wants to battle...

i played quite a few ppl yesterday... half of which i cant remeba now lol...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Aww, why'd you leave Ronin?



eh? I was never on. Who where you playing Deuce or tingl?

DS, lemme know when your gonna be on later. After I get home I wanna Vs you.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2008)

eh.. sorry for accepting someone else in our match... i kept pressing A without thinking XP...


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is my FC in my Sig if anyone wants to Brawl P.M. me
Name: Bossy
Location: East Coast


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2008)

added you but you're not online right now XD...

in fact nobody is >/ _\ >


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> looks like ur pissin him off spence,
> 
> 
> Lets play Spence....its me..ur arch rival LINK!! mmmwwaahhahahaah!



apparently i did...didnt mean to..anyway yea im on now...tenshi keeps beating me damn they are so close....every one of them has been extremely close...but he always gets me..


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

god damn tenshi is a beast..its like no matter who he gets...he always beats me but damn its close.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> eh? I was never on. Who where you playing Deuce or tingl?
> 
> DS, lemme know when your gonna be on later. *After I get home I wanna Vs you.*



Interested to hear how the fight goes between you two.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2008)

is someone free to play right now ?...


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> is someone free to play right now ?...



I am online right now I am ready to fight you now



Violent-nin said:


> Interested to hear how the fight goes between you two.



Also i want to fight you Violent-nin... i have already added your FC and is waiting.....

I want to fight somebody.. Blind Itachi had started a match...


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

I feel likeplaying..but at the same time i dont >.>


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm looking for some matches right now.
I can't be on NF and play at the same time.
My FC is in my sig add me


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

^ yeah same here >.<


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be around throughout the day.  If you see me make a room, feel free to join.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> ^ yeah same here >.<



You got the LAN adapter?
When you wanna play add me and its on


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 21, 2008)

im on now... if nyone wants to battle... let me know


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 21, 2008)

Coker is a mother fucking beast with Pit.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

Tenshi. Great fights man. You are the best I have played. I can already tell I'm alot better than when we first started against each other. You have so many people ur good as dude its crazy. Anyway have a great day I have to go now, I'll be on later tonight though, so hope to play some of yall soon, and for those who dont have me down go ahead and add me, ill add u tonight and we will play. again good games Tenshi and I'll see ya around.

And thank you Knuckles lol


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for all the matches. Your Pit is really good. Glad you were able to come back a bit at the end. 

And yeah, I try to be good with everyone. Pokemon Trainer, Lucas, Toon Link, and Kirby are my mains. But I'm trying to work on everyone else.

But I must say...Pit has such a crazy advantage on Hyrule Temple lol.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You got the LAN adapter?
> When you wanna play add me and its on



yup 

ill add you in about 20 minutes.. im gonna go eat right now


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, thanks for all the matches. Your Pit is really good. Glad you were able to come back a bit at the end.
> 
> And yeah, I try to be good with everyone. Pokemon Trainer, Lucas, Toon Link, and Kirby are my mains. But I'm trying to work on everyone else.
> 
> But I must say...Pit has such a crazy advantage on Hyrule Temple lol.



lol yea the temple thing was hilarious, i did do better at the end, but good games dude ur the man. and thx for the compliments (is that how u spell it?)
maybe next time ill beat u more lol


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

YES hey guys i can stay my mom said i dont have to get the pizza she will so i can still play


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol yea the temple thing was hilarious, i did do better at the end, but good games dude ur the man. and thx for the compliments (is that how u spell it?)
> maybe next time ill beat u more lol



Hey lets Brawl....

I will add your FC mine is in my sig..
If you don't read this i will just PM you


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

alright i added u...lets go


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> alright i added u...lets go



lol right when i get in there you are already Brawling... its cool though...
ill just find someone else


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

@spencer: Lol, every time I join your room it takes awhile for the game to start


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

cpip sorry i couldnt let u in for a sec... I"m beatin someone i dont know who it is..


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

alright k-deps im ready just add and you set it up while I go connect my wii


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

good games boss


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> good games boss



No it wasn't.... YOU ROCK LOL
I need to practice...or just dodge arrows more...jeez..I didn't know i slipped up that much...but i hand it to you...YOU ROCK WITH PIT!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2008)

Thought we agreed on no items deps...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

It's alright..I'll play you later spencer ^^


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Thought we agreed on no items deps...



my bad on that one
forgot to change it


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> my bad on that one
> forgot to change it



It was alright none the less. Good matches. We'll play again later.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL good game Knuck and boss


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> No it wasn't.... YOU ROCK LOL
> I need to practice...or just dodge arrows more...jeez..I didn't know i slipped up that much...but i hand it to you...YOU ROCK WITH PIT!!



thx lol ull get better trust me, if u play the best, u sooner or later will be the best...so keep playing good competition and it will help


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll probaly get on soon after I finish SSE.
I'll let ya guys know.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2008)

great games Tenshi?... i left my cousin playing with Madara and when i came back he was getting ownd while using zelda... it's true he won or he's just lying?... i returned with lucario... and i know you're a gentleman but hitting you while you do a taunt greeting at the start of a match makes me feel guilty during the rest of the match ... my insticnt tells me to strike when the GO sounds DX...

sadly i have to go out for a while.. i hope to see you guys later...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be on a bit later on probably an hour or so if anyone wants to Brawl then.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

if somebody wants to play against me today or tommarow please pm me with your FC and what time you wanna BRAWL...oh and i'm the east coast

my friend code is 3179-5873-1785


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2008)

Adding you now Spence, wanna brawl?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 21, 2008)

Damnit Coker, you had to Dragoon me. xD


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

yea one quick one k? Ronin are u Deuce??


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll be on a bit later on probably an hour or so if anyone wants to Brawl then.


 I might be able to. You just gotta confirm me first

@Spence
I tried to go in a room you made but it wouldnt work for some reason


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

Haha, those were some fun matches Roy  I was messing around with Wario and C. Falcon if you didn't know  I was so close to falcon paunch you 

@Tenshi: For some reason, I can't join your room at times :/


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

close is as close as you're gonna get...

xD


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

ronin am i playing u? lol 5-0


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2008)

@Tenshi:
Hey man,those matches were pretty fun xD;;

Sorry I couldnt play too great,dunno how I won the first match.

I have to use the Wiimote cause my Wii's in the bathroom so im not able to do full capability with my gamecube controller

So I was handicapped *shot* xD;;
Well fun games,even though one lagged for like,5 seconds hah


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

anyone get input lag when playing
While playing with Ronin the input lag was really crippling me


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

nobody can beat me and my ice climbers


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

Jaga said:


> nobody can beat me and my ice climbers



wanna bet....add me ill beat u real quick
whats ur friend code...


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> anyone get input lag when playing
> While playing with Ronin the input lag was really crippling me



Hey i added you KdepS



Jaga said:


> nobody can beat me and my ice climbers



I will add you soon


Also for Ronin i will add you soon i need to eat first


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

Jaga doesn't respond..I'm almost 100% sure my Pit would win lol


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

Mario why did u leave....


----------



## Jazz (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry man, I went to make myself a sandwhich.

Nice match though, I thought I was done in that sudden death.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

Mario... u wanna BRAWL?




Spencer_Gator said:


> wanna bet....add me ill beat u real quick
> whats ur friend code...




it's 3179-5873-1785

lemme know when ur ready


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2008)

I probably won't be Brawling at all tonight.

But my brother will under the name HoChu, so if you see him go easy on him.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?
im free now


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone up for some matches?
> im free now



i challenge you!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Jaga said:


> i challenge you!


sorry man
a little late i got a challenge
maybe later


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

did spencer play jaga yet?I wanna know who wins


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

you wanna BRAWL with me  Roy?



Roy said:


> did spencer play jaga yet?I wanna know who wins



i crushed him

he got nothing on my ice climbers  

j/k didn't play him yet... he hasn't added me yet


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

im adding u, u ready??


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

i won...but he wasnt ice climbers he was link..then sonic...then marth...then link then sonic...i won every time....but good games


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2008)

@Jaga- ill add you but I wont be able to play right now


----------



## Jazz (Mar 21, 2008)

@Spencer: "vs Mario - win usually"

We only fought twice, you won one, as did I


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> i won...but he wasnt ice climbers he was link..then sonic...then marth...then link then sonic...i won every time....but good games



it's cause i'm black isn't it




lets brawl some more...


----------



## Jazz (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Jaga, I added you.  Add me, if you haven't already.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hey Jaga, I added you.  Add me, if you haven't already.



k...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone wanna play now
Ill play through the input lag.
It seems to slightly improve after a few seconds


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2008)

hey Mario... those were great matches... I was trying to make you understand i wanted a Ike Vs Marth match and when I think you understood i switched to ganon again ...

thankfully we had that fated match ...

now it's time play another challenger... who will it be? ...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey Mario... those were great matches... I was trying to make you understand i wanted a Ike Vs Marth match and when I think you understood i switched to ganon again ...
> 
> thankfully we had that fated match ...
> 
> now it's time play another challenger... who will it be? ...



Blind Im awaiting your confirmation thingy.
Add me


----------



## Jazz (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah, rofl.

You got me with the eruption, I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Blind Im awaiting your confirmation thingy.
> Add me



Done ...

and lol Jaga XD... *adds*


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 21, 2008)

Mario, I'll battle you if you want. Let me add you.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Done ...
> 
> and lol Jaga XD... *adds*



Blind Itachi-kun... u wanna BRAWL?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm free as well if anyone wants to brawl


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 21, 2008)

game ne one?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Those were some awesome matches Mario and Jaga.
The pirate ship with Resetti was fun
(i owned jaga after you left mario)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

@Spencer: Wow, I couldn't believe I did better using Wolf against your Pit  That was a tight match though 



kingbayo said:


> game ne one?



Room's open


----------



## shyguy0383 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi guys, new to this thread.  I just got my copy of smash and would like to make a couple friends to battle with.  Im not good, I guess ill put myself as decent with Marth or Ike.  My Brawl Code is 4854-6309-0902...Brawl On?!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Spencer: Wow, I couldn't believe I did better using Wolf against your Pit  That was a tight match though
> 
> 
> 
> Room's open



Add me when you get the chance


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Add me when you get the chance



Adding you now  

I'll be able to play for a couple of min. longer..then I'm hitting the hay for today


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Adding you now
> 
> I'll be able to play for a couple of min. longer..then I'm hitting the hay for today



I'm going in a few too. Me Jaga and Mario played for about an hour.
Ill play everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

K I'm adding you K-deps and you Captain Pimp I'm getting on now


----------



## shyguy0383 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey KDeps and Captain Pimp, I added you guys, hopefully you dont mind


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Those were some awesome matches Mario and Jaga.
> The pirate ship with Resetti was fun
> (i owned jaga after you left mario)



lol...that Resetti guy is such a douche... i saw ness trying to hit him away with a bat 

...oh and did you guys notice I either came in first or last every time we played.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> K I'm adding you K-deps and you Captain Pimp I'm getting on now



Lol, I added you too. I'll play with you all after getting a good night sleep ^^;;


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Adding you now Jaga, wanna play?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey good games to everyone I played today. And C-Pip I was surprised at ur Wolf too lol. Good job and everyone have a good night, and hopefully I'll see yall tomorrow.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Adding you now Jaga, wanna play?



lets play


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2008)

Is anyone on right now? I am at my house so I can play on my brothers Wii (my college is 40 minutes away from my house, so I usually come home on the weekends).

I've never played online, so I'd like to see how some online competition plays out. Anyone up for it? 

edit: ah, the code is 5284-1066-9232


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Is anyone on right now? I am at my house so I can play on my brothers Wii (my college is 40 minutes away from my house, so I usually come home on the weekends).
> 
> I've never played online, so I'd like to see how some online competition plays out. Anyone up for it?
> 
> edit: ah, the code is 5284-1066-9232



i'm game... my code is in my signature


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2008)

Got my friends code: 4468-0707-1621

I might go over to his house in abit.

My friends nick is Kard, and mine is TjCid


----------



## Kai (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd like to face anyone who hasn't yet added me.

0044-2533-1753

And Ronin, thanks for ditching me.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2008)

My friend will fight you Kai  just give him a minute


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Good games Jaga!  You and your friend play with an annoying style.

I just got off, but I'll add you later (tommorow) Kai.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Good games Jaga!  You and your friend play with an annoying style.
> 
> I just got off, but I'll add you later (tommorow) Kai.



lol.. i dunno who the third guy was... Scott? He's on my friend list but i dunno which NF member it is...

but lol...u guys kept attacking me. it's like when i bounced to one side one you  ignored the other and just came for me...it was like u formed a 2-man gang lol


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm Scot, you said I could play 

It's funny, because I felt like you too were doing the same thing with me 

You're Sonic is very annoying Jaga


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Your Ness is annoyin! Did you guys notice that except for about 3-4 matches. I was doing random character selection the whole time?


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2008)

I was actually trying to tone it down (the thunder that is) 

I noticed that you changed characters alot  Who are your mains?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm on right now, anyone wanna play?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, I'm best with Snake and Toon Link. I like Lucas a lot, but I'm not very good with him. I like ZSS too, but I'm not great with her either. Ganon can be fun, and Ike too, but I only play those 2 and Sonic for fun.  I like to do random though because I like all the characters but DeDeDe.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I'm Scot, you said I could play
> 
> It's funny, because I felt like you too were doing the same thing with me
> 
> You're Sonic is very annoying Jaga




oh it's mr. slim...hehehe... i didn't know you were Scot... i usually look for something that has your NF username on it

and my Sonic isn't annoying. he's true, blue, and pretty damn coo...Pika!



Colonello said:


> Well, I'm best with Snake and Toon Link. I like Lucas a lot, but I'm not very good with him. I like ZSS too, but I'm not great with her either. Ganon can be fun, and Ike too, but I only play those 2 and Sonic for fun.  I like to do random though because I like all the characters but DeDeDe.



nobody is meant to be good with Zero Suit Samus...she's just there for all the prevs...lol...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaga said:


> nobody is meant to be good with Zero Suit Samus...she's just there for all the prevs...lol...



lol, interesting explanation.

edit: baww. This new controller has a much less sensitive Z button. I used that for shorthops..near impossible now. Having to reconfigure is going to suck.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok I'm going to add Timbers, Slim, Colonello, and Kai today.
Can you guys tell me your Brawl names so I know who I'm playing


----------



## Ronin (Mar 22, 2008)

Kai said:


> I'd like to face anyone who hasn't yet added me.
> 
> 0044-2533-1753
> 
> And Ronin, thanks for ditching me.



It still says awaiting Reg next to your name bro. Sorry I didnt come back on aim and tell ya.

Did you add me? Make sure its the right code.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

What does the Yellow/Red/Green dot mean next to a friends name?

@ people I've played. 
It's weird when it's my turn to change rules and stuff I put no items but items still show up.
Why is this?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

looking for challenger


----------



## Gamble (Mar 22, 2008)

Good games Blind. I think you got a taste of my ass-suckery of my new controller lol. Kept pressing Z instead of Y for grab/jump.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> What does the Yellow/Red/Green dot mean next to a friends name?
> 
> @ people I've played.
> It's weird when it's my turn to change rules and stuff I put no items but items still show up.
> Why is this?



i've had those kinds of problems too... i have noo idea why that happens...and why do u turn off items? it's not a BRAWL without items...its than just a fight...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaga said:


> i've had those kinds of problems too... i have noo idea why that happens...and why do u turn off items? it's not a BRAWL without items...its than just a fight



Jaga 
you up for some 1v1s?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaga said:


> i've had those kinds of problems too... i have noo idea why that happens...and why do u turn off items? it's not a BRAWL without items...its than just a fight...



It does become repetitive when the entire game all you're doing is hunting for items, but they're nice every once in a while. It breaks up the monotony.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Jaga
> you up for some 1v1s?



lets go!


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey im heading to Brawl
also i have just recently added:
1. Timbers
2. Colonello
3. Shyguy0383
4.  Slimscane
5. Kai
my friend code is in m Sig 
my name is Bossy
i Pm'd all of you


----------



## Jaga (Mar 22, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> Hey im heading to Brawl
> also i have just recently added:
> 1. Timbers
> 2. Colonello
> ...





i'm gonna miss this comradely we NFers have developed BRAWLing with one another. i gotta go back to hell tomorrow... spring break is over 

even my avatar is crying 

must find a way to connect my wii to my monitor...can any1 help? I have DVI and VGA spots in my monitor.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol Spence raped me yesterday with his pit x]


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Mar 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> What does the Yellow/Red/Green dot mean next to a friends name?
> 
> @ people I've played.
> It's weird when it's my turn to change rules and stuff I put no items but items still show up.
> Why is this?



the dot means how good their connection with you was, blue being the best, red being the worst.

also the items have to be off on their side too any items that are on will go for both sides but items off won't count unless the other person/people put them off too.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Getting on now, if I see people I'll stay on, if not I'll get off. So far I'm adding Mishudo and Timbers.

Btw: My name is Paste online.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2008)

I added some people, namely K-deps, Colonello, and Uchiha Madara.

My name is Scot. I'm up for a game right now.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

@Tenshi: Sorry for leaving the game so early..have to eat lunch now :x Finally, I was able to play against you  Great matches, you're pretty good with PT ^^ And King Dedede as well xD 

You showed such sportsmanship as well...I need to remind myself to stop hitting you whenever you taunt in the beginning of every match


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I can't get on right away, I have to write a letter, but I'll post when I'm getting on soon.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Im looking to play some peeps.
So tell me if you can.

Nice games earlier Jaga.
Your Sonic is annoying


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2008)

Isn't it?!

I'll play you K-deps. I already added you.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Isn't it?!
> 
> I'll play you K-deps. I already added you.



Nice you wanna make room?
Ill be on in a second


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry bout that slim
There was A LOT of input lag for me.
couldnt do anything at the right time


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2008)

Understandable, but good games anyway . My mains are Ness, G&W, Luigi, and Lucas, in that order.

You've got pretty good timing, I didn't think I would be able to come back from that spike with toon link, , very nice.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

If anyone's free, I've opened up a room


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Ive been having this input lag in several games.
I hope i play you (slim) again without it


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Joining your room.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Ive been having this input lag in several games.
> I hope i play you (slim) again without it


Absolutely! You're timing seemed better than you were actually playing, so I look forward to it 

Captain Pimp, I'll add you and join.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 22, 2008)

I must be thankful that I've avoided the input lag for the most part. I think the worst it's ever gotten was the first few matches I played with BI earlier, and even then it was gone within 10 minutes.

Anyways I'll be back around 9pm est..if anyone's on


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Joining your room.



Lol, you're in 



slimscane said:


> Captain Pimp, I'll add you and join.



okay, I'll add you right afterwards 

edits: crud, my connection was lost  I'll add you now slimscane


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay, now that it's a 4 player match, I'm randoming!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Great matches guys.
Sorry I left. I need my clam chowder!!
Ill be back later


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, 4 players brawl can be so much fun xD Good matches, everyone 

@slimscane: Your Luigi's tornado move annoyed the crap out of me  



K-deps said:


> Great matches guys.
> Sorry I left. I need my clam chowder!!
> Ill be back later



That's alright, we'll all play each other again maybe later. I think all 4 of us playing in DK's moving stage was hilarious..too focused on trying to move up the whole time


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

I lol'd when slim tryed to absorb Samus's FS with Ness


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 22, 2008)

Good games nin. They were all pretty close.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone out there wanna play???
Im bored and need to play someone


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 22, 2008)

good match kit. i jus got sonic yesterday,


----------



## Kai (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd vs you K-deps, but you are always brawling.

Online now. Willing to face anyone.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Kai what's your FC and I'll battle you.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 22, 2008)

Truth be told,I just randomly see if anyone's on and hunt em down on a match.
Sadly I cant use my gamecube controller.
I might be on ina few guys.


----------



## shyguy0383 (Mar 22, 2008)

good game K-Dep...damn yo...you rocked me with diddy kong!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm having some heated battles with TO ...

but stupid diconnection... curiously... it happened in our last stock with both at 66% ...

Edit: holy shi- it happened again... and now both had 23% this is getting scary...


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 22, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Truth be told,I just randomly see if anyone's on and hunt em down on a match.
> Sadly I cant use my gamecube controller.
> I might be on ina few guys.



Mishudo you gotta add me


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Great Matches Slim.
Sorry for kinda letting up in the end.
Parents have to use TV and they were messing around with me while I was playing.

Also is it me or was there some lag when we were playing?


EDIT:
Ryoshi, I'll add you when I can


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 22, 2008)

That's my plan for the next time I get on.
Im also adding you Blind Itachi ...and sena...and colonello..


----------



## Kai (Mar 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Kai what's your FC and I'll battle you.



0044-2533-1753


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 22, 2008)

I've made a room everyone.

I'm now adding Mishudo and K-deps


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

@ Kai
Why when we were playing you just left
It was fun 

I would play with you Ryoshi but my TV is being used
If your on later tell me


----------



## Gamble (Mar 22, 2008)

Baww. It's painfully difficult watching all of my drills fail due to new config =\


----------



## Kai (Mar 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> @ Kai
> Why when we were playing you just left
> It was fun


I would never just leave a match. 

My Wifi has been really rocky today. I'd die to complete a match.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well... After going through some trail and error, online matches, and kicking around my friends in Brawl, I feel like I'm ready to go up against the pros. So if you guys ever want to go up against an Olimar/Wolf main then please, by all means, add me to your friends list. 

*Please private message If you want to add me to your friends list. That way I know who I'm going up against. Thank you.*

*Friend Code: 5155-2598-4126*


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2008)

Kai said:


> I would never just leave a match.
> 
> My Wifi has been really rocky today. I'd die to complete a match.



Oh that sucks

Hope to play you tomorrow


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone wanna brawl for a few matches? Won't be on for long :/


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 23, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm having some heated battles with TO ...
> 
> but stupid diconnection... curiously... it happened in our last stock with both at 66% ...
> 
> Edit: holy shi- it happened again... and now both had 23% this is getting scary...



i set up my wii with an static address and forwarded the ports and since then the disconnects have been pretty much non-existent *knocks on wood*

i'll start sending my wii friend code via PM's since the list on the thread is overwhelming.. please add me and send my yours


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 23, 2008)

is anyone free out there?... i'll have a room open if you want to brawl...

Edit: oops... going out for 5 minutes... i'll make the room again in a bit...

Edit2: okay open again ^/ _ \^...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 23, 2008)

just got home from work. i'll be on in about 5-10 minutes. If you wish to play me PM me with the add and FC. If you are already on my FC list I'll see you online soon. =D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 23, 2008)

*sigh* i guess there's no chance today then... i'll see you guys tomorrow i hope...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> 0044-2533-1753



Kk, I'll add you when I get on next. Which will probably be tommorow. I'll add you too Ryoshi.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 23, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> *sigh* i guess there's no chance today then... i'll see you guys tomorrow i hope...



...I finally have to time to actually play


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll play you Tax. 

Edit: ...Or not.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 23, 2008)

Fun matchs Vio, and with your friend and my friend. We almost did double suacide with are two bowsers...lol

Btw everyone, I got a better connection, NO LAG AT ALL. Its real nice! Ask Nin we had like 30 matchs with no lag, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Btw everyone, I got a better connection, NO LAG AT ALL. Its real nice! Ask Nin we had like 30 matchs with no lag, lol.



How'd you go about fixing it? Wierd as it sounds, my connection seems to be degrading over the past 3 days  Starting to get input lag and disconnecting quite often. I think I recall you saying that your wifi suddenly crapped out on you, and mine seems to be doing the same


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Fun matchs Vio, and with your friend and my friend. We almost did double suacide with are two bowsers...lol
> 
> Btw everyone, I got a better connection, NO LAG AT ALL. Its real nice! Ask Nin we had like 30 matchs with no lag, lol.



Haha. As soon as I saw the two bowsers I knew what your game plan was. 

That was my older brother playing with us.

Yeah surprisingly it didn't lag at all really.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 23, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Fun matchs Vio, and with your friend and my friend. We almost did double suacide with are two bowsers...lol
> 
> Btw everyone, I got a better connection, NO LAG AT ALL. Its real nice! Ask Nin we had like 30 matchs with no lag, lol.



Well.....that's good to know.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well.....that's good to know.



BAH
I haven't added you yet Calamity.
Tell me your code...NOW
BTW Im the guy that used to be Marth


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Minzara and Vio good couple of games, sorry I had to go like that..


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

Spence or whoever.
I'm probably free for a some games in a few minutes.
Anyone up for it?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll be on a little after 6 E.T. Cause my little bro leaves for a week at 6 so I have to tell him bye. 
I'm sry K-Deps!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I'll be on a little after 6 E.T. Cause my little bro leaves for a week at 6 so I have to tell him bye.



oh ok
See you there


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Actually, I'm Monky and sometimes I change my name to Steve. What is your name, did I play with you?



wow my friend uses Monky and his name is steve also. wow lol thats amazing


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 23, 2008)

Sadly we had horrible lag Ryoshi >_<
Im not sure if it's because your far away or my connection was horrible.
When I played other people it wasnt that bad.
I mean,_that_ was horrible xD


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 23, 2008)

alright K-deps I'm on come on


----------



## Maycara (Mar 23, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Hey Minzara and Vio good couple of games, sorry I had to go like that..



Dude you spam those arrows way too much, it's not even fun playing you...and this comes from a Pit mainer.....




-CALAMITY- said:


> Well.....that's good to know.



Ya isn't it 



Violent-nin said:


> Haha. As soon as I saw the two bowsers I knew what your game plan was.
> 
> That was my older brother playing with us.
> 
> Yeah surprisingly it didn't lag at all really.



Dont mess with Bowser! lol He was pretty good, your alot better though, lol.



Timbers said:


> How'd you go about fixing it? Wierd as it sounds, my connection seems to be degrading over the past 3 days  Starting to get input lag and disconnecting quite often. I think I recall you saying that your wifi suddenly crapped out on you, and mine seems to be doing the same



I got a new router lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I got a new router lol



Ffffffffffffffffff

I don't have ~50 USD to spend


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 23, 2008)

Boss,those were some pretty fun/intense/retarded matches 

not too horrible with a wiimote am I? xD


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Sadly we had horrible lag Ryoshi >_<
> Im not sure if it's because your far away or my connection was horrible.
> When I played other people it wasnt that bad.
> I mean,_that_ was horrible xD



XDDDDDD

lol Are you westcoast?

lol I kept No Contesting 


And *Violent-nin*


......Your Pit is mean. XDDD Your really good when it comes to 1 on 1. Though I wasn't playing to my full potential. 

And *Timbers* you got real good as well. Or was it just that you switched your control configurations?





Oh and Whose *Boss*?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 23, 2008)

No Im east coast,and I kept no contesting too.

Boss is Uchia Madara.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 23, 2008)

allllrite....whos on???


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> allllrite....whos on???



MEE
so you make room?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> MEE
> so you make room?



already done

i got sonic (not from beatin adventure mode i mite add) and i ready to play. already my second best player...of course next to link


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> No Im east coast,and I kept no contesting too.
> 
> Boss is Uchia Madara.



Down south or really up north?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone want to fight


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 23, 2008)

good damn games kdeps...u my friend, are good.very.
found myself cursin my wii mote. none of my smashes would work
and i some how always slide of the edge wen we both have one man and one 
smash away from game

good games son.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> And *Violent-nin*
> 
> 
> ......Your Pit is mean. XDDD Your really good when it comes to 1 on 1. Though I wasn't playing to my full potential.



Sorry if I was cheap at all, I'm still experimenting with a lot of things with each character. :sweat

What was your nick name again? I can't remember who you used. :S


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> good damn games kdeps...u my friend, are good.very.
> found myself cursin my wii mote. none of my smashes would work
> and i some how always slide of the edge wen we both have one man and one
> smash away from game
> ...



Yea those were fun.
Except when you trapped me in that fan

And Violent-Nin
I haven't played you yet.
I need to play you sometime


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> And *Timbers* you got real good as well. Or was it just that you switched your control configurations?



Uh I switched them, but normally that'd make me play worse due to the whole "getting use to the controls" bit O_o.

And sorry about earlier Nin, friends and I were just practicing/experimenting with some combos, and to see how easy it was to DI out of them


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea those were fun.
> Except when you trapped me in that fan
> 
> And Violent-Nin
> ...



lolqwerty 
sorry bout that, i had to much damage to ur none. had to catch up
still lost however


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry if I was cheap at all, I'm still experimenting with a lot of things with each character. :sweat
> 
> What was your nick name again? I can't remember who you used. :S



I go by Huntr.

I was using Toon Link. But when you face me, go all out with your Pit. I need to get better with fighting him.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry for not letting you guys on a bit ago.. i was waiting for Taxman to fight me in a dule XP...

now i'm open for a brawl if you want...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope to play some of you tonight. I'll be on in a bit.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2008)

Kakashi, I'll add you if you add me. my code's in my sig and I go by BX 3.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5rov_dbiYE[/YOUTUBE]

"k-deps"- u got olimard


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 23, 2008)

@nin: Great matches  I can't believe I kept suicidin' the whole time (mainly with Ike) >_< And you didn't have to sacrifice one of your stocks just to make it even  Makes it more challenging for me 

I don't recall that stage with those leaves on branches and the wavy water on the bottom..what stage is that? D:


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @nin: Great matches  I can't believe I kept suicidin' the whole time (mainly with Ike) >_< And you didn't have to sacrifice one of your stocks just to make it even  Makes it more challenging for me
> 
> I don't recall that stage with those leaves on branches and the wavy water on the bottom..what stage is that? D:



electroplankton?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea those were fun.
> Except when you trapped me in that fan
> 
> And Violent-Nin
> ...



Deal. 



Timbers said:


> Uh I switched them, but normally that'd make me play worse due to the whole "getting use to the controls" bit O_o.
> 
> And sorry about earlier Nin, friends and I were just practicing/experimenting with some combos, and to see how easy it was to DI out of them



No problem. 



Ryoshi said:


> I go by Huntr.
> 
> I was using Toon Link. But when you face me, go all out with your Pit. I need to get better with fighting him.



Oh ya, now I remember. *Slaps head* 

Your Toon Link was pretty good. Yeah next time I'll try and go all out with Pit, but I'm not a Pit master just yet. :sweat

@C-PIMP

Fun games as always.

I played like crap. I'm trying to improve with everyone at the same time..not going too well/it's one slow process. 

Edit: Electroplankton is the stage with the leaves and the water. 

Ah I generally do that if someone dies because of the stage. I try to make it as fair as possible. I usually try to stay away from spamming and edge guarding...in tournaments though edge guarding is almost a must.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I don't recall that stage with those leaves on branches and the wavy water on the bottom..what stage is that? D:



The stage from fucking hell


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 23, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Kakashi, I'll add you if you add me. my code's in my sig and I go by BX 3.



k man added you. see you online.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 23, 2008)

K413P said:


> electroplankton?



What an _interesting_ name for a stage.. 



Violent-nin said:


> @C-PIMP
> 
> Fun games as always.
> 
> ...



Nah, you were pretty good with the ones you used ^^ I can't believed I sucked with Marth against your Pit even though I was trying to avoid getting drowned in DK's stage and fight you at the same time xD 

I see..I'll have to get that stage then though it's not going to be one of my faves 

Lol, you're such a nice opponent T_T It's alright..you can go all out on me. It makes it more better practice for me 



Timbers said:


> The stage from fucking hell



Ahahaha, agreed


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I don't recall that stage with those leaves on branches and the wavy water on the bottom..what stage is that? D:



Hanenbow

That place can be really sweet when it's just you in training mode. 

And I love saying it. I'm going to name my kid Hanenbow!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The stage from fucking hell



I like that stage. The musical aspect of it is interesting. It's pretty tricky though...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2008)

DS is that really you!? ...

man... even if not... those were some damn matches... i was pushed to my limit and had to find ways to counter things like zeldas continuos blast... I learned to neutralize it with my feet ...

now i feel more confident.. i've been always bothered by such projectiles... but not anymore... i'll just remember to not counter them with double team in midair again ...

well...  let us face on some other fierce battles again some other time
^/ _ \^... i hope i put a good fight XD...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 24, 2008)

Wait.
Who was the Zelda that I played against forever? xD
Was that you DS?
Char?
and you had a bukakkae taunt xD


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I just played a couple matches, and then I dc'd, and I didn't really feel like playing anymore so I got off, but I'm not sure who I was playing. I played one match that Minzara was in, and another match with people I'm not sure who they were.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice matches Minz and friend and Chem. Sorry I left early. I had problems with my connection at that point and I had to leave to pick up something. So sorry about that. Aside from that fun matches. I enjoyed the matches a lot. Hope you enjoyed some Ganon. ;D


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 24, 2008)

ne one wanna brawl meh?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> sorry for not letting you guys on a bit ago.. i was waiting for Taxman to fight me in a dule XP...



that was fun...xD


----------



## Maycara (Mar 24, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches Minz and friend and Chem. Sorry I left early. I had problems with my connection at that point and I had to leave to pick up something. So sorry about that. Aside from that fun matches. I enjoyed the matches a lot. Hope you enjoyed some Ganon. ;D



Ya They were fun. My god Chem, lol still Good as hell I see.....


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahh so it was Minzara , Chem, and Dark Kakashi I think I walked in on... not sure, but I know it was Minzara and Chem.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 24, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya They were fun. My god Chem, lol still Good as hell I see.....



Definitely agreed. <_< He used Falco against me, and won both matches with like 4 or 5% on last stock.

But I'm still having some exceptional trouble trying to grasp the 'Z' for grab now. I lost count how many times I jumped instead of grabbed, which was bad for two reasons; one, missed the grab, two wasnt ready to midair dodge <_<

Good games uh, everyone I played this evening  And whoever Char is, sorry about last match. Had to get off.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 24, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Ahh so it was Minzara , Chem, and Dark Kakashi I think I walked in on... not sure, but I know it was Minzara and Chem.



Actually Dark Kakashi left by then it was Chem, me, and my friend TJ.



Timbers said:


> Definitely agreed. <_< He used Falco against me, and won both matches with like 4 or 5% on last stock.


 His Falco is pretty good, but I can beat it. Its his MetaKnight, Pikachu, and Snake that are REALLY godly. I mean he is godly normally even with Falco, but once he plays those 3...I swear death insues...



> But I'm still having some exceptional trouble trying to grasp the 'Z' for grab now. I lost count how many times I jumped instead of grabbed, which was bad for two reasons; one, missed the grab, two wasnt ready to midair dodge <_<


Changed the control settings, you can make it so the X or Y is grab.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 24, 2008)

Minzara said:


> His Falco is pretty good, but I can beat it. Its his MetaKnight, Pikachu, and Snake that are REALLY godly. I mean he is godly normally even with Falco, but once he plays those 3...I swear death insues...


x.X He's definitely the toughest person I've played against online so far.



			
				Minzara said:
			
		

> Changed the control settings, you can make it so the X or Y is grab.



lol, that's the whole problem I'm having. My old controller had like, the perfect Z button for sh. Then the joystick crapped out on me, and I bought a new controller. I can't do crap with this Z button <_< So I've had to switch jump to Y and grab to Z yesterday. It's not the Z button that's giving me trouble on grabbing, just muscle memory in thinking that grab is still Y. I need to break that habit asap. I'm having to get the hang of it. I apparently enjoy mashing a button down with my thumb, as it's been hard for me to apply little pressure to sh  Meh, I'll adapt.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> x.X He's definitely the toughest person I've played against online so far.


Me too



> lol, that's the whole problem I'm having. My old controller had like, the perfect Z button for sh. Then the joystick crapped out on me, and I bought a new controller. I can't do crap with this Z button <_< So I've had to switch jump to Y and grab to Z yesterday. It's not the Z button that's giving me trouble on grabbing, just muscle memory in thinking that grab is still Y. I need to break that habit asap. I'm having to get the hang of it. I apparently enjoy mashing a button down with my thumb, as it's been hard for me to apply little pressure to sh  Meh, I'll adapt.


lol i see...that sucks..


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 24, 2008)

That team battle against Violent-nin was hilarious. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

Lmao, figured it was you and Chem. Knew those Zelda side and B's felt familiar. 

Yah my friend only wanted to do teams, so I figured what the hell. It was a massacre for the most part, but fun nonetheless. 

I had to leave cause he was going home, but I'll probably come back on in a bit.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 24, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 5112-3125-5098
Anyone for a fight?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Fulcata said:


> Brawl Friend Code: 5112-3125-5098
> Anyone for a fight?



i will sure come on mine is in my sig


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Good games Nin, Bossy, and Mario. Sorry I have to go now though....It was fun even though on that one stage...damn I died randomly like 3 times lol


----------



## Maycara (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry Shion someone was at the door. good games though. You pretty damn god with Fox.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry I've taken so long to respond!



K-deps said:


> I lol'd when slim tryed to absorb Samus's FS with Ness


, Usually my friends don't play with FS on, so I had to try it at least once! 


Captain Pimp said:


> Wow, 4 players brawl can be so much fun xD Good matches, everyone
> 
> @slimscane: Your Luigi's tornado move annoyed the crap out of me


Tornado is integral to my luigi  

Truth be told, my luigi needs some work (as one of my four 'mains'). Which leads me to: 



K-deps said:


> Great Matches Slim.
> Sorry for kinda letting up in the end.
> Parents have to use TV and they were messing around with me while I was playing.
> 
> Also is it me or was there some lag when we were playing?


I've never played a competent diddy with my luigi, and you exposed a lot of deficiencies in my play with him! The only way I could beat you was to be super aggressive, which I'm not entirely used to. I think I only won, what was it, 2 of the those 8 or so Luigi vs Diddy matches? 

I was getting a little lag on every other match or so.


That was a lot of fun this weekend! I'll make sure to get back next saturday


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

damnit i shoulda won that last game...i need a new gamecube controller....the buttons dont work half the time lol...anyway good games whoever train, blue x and spec are.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 24, 2008)

well i am home and setting up my wii
hope to see some of you soon. =D
I'll be online for a few hours. ^_^


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 24, 2008)

if nyones on and wanna vs... let me know


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 24, 2008)

Fun matches Bayo, i had to leave early cause of other things taking priority, but it was fun. Hope to play you again. and you have been getting better. Good Job with that. =D


----------



## Gamble (Mar 24, 2008)

Good games Bayo. Random was pretty harsh on me those last few matches. I didn't know how to play most of them


----------



## Kai (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm up for a match right now, anyone. If you're willing to put up with my current connection, that is.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 25, 2008)

Taxman i have to go off for a while... nice matches... and again i couldn't defeat that Pika ...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice matches Shion. You pretty damn good with Fox, but I still got a victory in there . Also to the other peeps i faught, fun matches.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

good games Nin. sorry if I spammed zss's side B. I just started using her today, so I haven't really found any nice strings for her yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> good games Nin. sorry if I spammed zss's side B. I just started using her today, so I haven't really found any nice strings for her yet



It's all good Timber.

I picked started using her recently as well, I'm still figuring out how to play her.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 25, 2008)

Is anyone on right now??? I'm out of school this week and I swear no one is on lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Is anyone on right now??? I'm out of school this week and I swear no one is on lol



everyone had their spring break last week apparently lol. I've got mine this week, though, and I'm guessing you do as well?  I'm getting off in like 10mins to eat though, ill be back


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone up for a fight?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone up for a fight?



Soon Shion...very soon.( once I feel like playing again...taking a break from it to play NMH.) Don't expect to fight a Fox either as I use other characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Soon Shion...very soon.( once I feel like playing again...taking a break from it to play NMH.) Don't expect to fight a Fox either as I use other characters.



I don't mind.

Some best of 5 or 10 matches.

No items, final D.

Pm me when youre ready.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't mind.
> 
> Some best of 5 or 10 matches.
> 
> ...



Cool with me...lol I see one person has already been "killed" on your hitlist.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Cool with me...lol I see one person has already been "killed" on your hitlist.



The poor soul will soon have company.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" - I'll give it a go. Time to test out my internet. XD Hopefully it works. Gunna add you now. Add me~

Marie is the name.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The poor soul will soon have company.



Yeah, we'll see....and even if I don't manage to win my soul will keep coming back.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 25, 2008)

^I'd like to play you as well. 

Need some good opponents. 

Anyone up for a round?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Ill fight u marie.

waiting fo calam.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

@Calamity.

I wont be on for a few mins.

Ill battle marie, then check up on the thread for your code. ok?


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 25, 2008)

Aight, let me know when you're ready.

No items.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Calamity.
> 
> I wont be on for a few mins.
> 
> Ill battle marie, then check up on the thread for your code. ok?



I just sent you my FC through PM.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 25, 2008)

Holy shit what a lag. It didn't do that before.

Lets try that again.

edit:

I'm not sure if that was me or you lagging. ^^;


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Holy shit what a lag. It didn't do that before.
> 
> Lets try that again.
> 
> ...



I have wired connection, so i don't lag at all.

@Calamity.

I lets try our battle. best of 5.

im on.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I have wired connection, so i don't lag at all.
> 
> @Calamity.
> 
> ...



Lol I don't even have my Wii connected right now. I just back down to college yesterday, and I will probably play NMH a little more before playing Bralw again(been playing the shit out of it..need break lol.). We'll have our batte at another time...soon. Meanwhile you have alot of other people to "kill". BTW, who won the match between DH and you?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I don't even have my Wii connected right now. I just back down to college yesterday, and I will probably play NMH a little more before playing Bralw again(been playing the shit out of it..need break lol.). We'll have our batte at another time...soon. Meanwhile you have alot of other people to "kill". BTW, who won the match between DH and you?



Connection lagged like hell, so we didnt finish.

@Marie

Lets try it again.

once u reply, ill go online.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

blah I keep getting disconnected from wifi =\


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> blah I keep getting disconnected from wifi =\



Lol....anyway you still working with Lucario?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol....anyway you still working with Lucario?



Him and ZSS, yes  I picked up ZSS yesterday. So far she's pretty fun. I'm liking the rapestomp reach she's got.

Still trying to get use to the mixup on my jump and grab config though.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Him and ZSS, yes  I picked up ZSS yesterday. So far she's pretty fun. I'm liking the rapestomp reach she's got.
> 
> Still trying to get use to the mixup on my jump and grab config though.



Yeah her range his pretty damn good..I'm still trying out Wario and trying to get him down...same with Dedede. My main(s) are still the same though.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

I tried Dedede. He looked pretty cool..but even for a heavy char, he just moves way too slow for me.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I tried Dedede. He looked pretty cool..but even for a heavy char, he just moves way too slow for me.



Yeah he is hard to use especially when I use medium to fast charcters mostly. I need to figure out a defensive game with him as that seems to be the most effective way to play him...and it doesn't seem to be working right now.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

If he had even just one attack that was at least on average speed, I'd be okay with it. But even his neutrals and tilts are just atrociously slow. ._.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone available for a game?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll add you Fulcata


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'll add you Fulcata



Mkay. My name on there is Agemo


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

lol, disconnected ._.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol, disconnected ._.



Sorry for the quick quit.
Heading to my girlfriends house.
You were rocking me anyway. =p
[[Stupid whip]]
I need a team fight to show my stuff anywho, I suck 1v1


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Fulcata said:


> Sorry for the quick quit.
> Heading to my girlfriends house.
> You were rocking me anyway. =p
> [[Stupid whip]]
> I need a team fight to show my stuff anywho, I suck 1v1



good games =d

and I can say the same about Pit's side B


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

*@Shion* good thing I'm not on your hit list, but I did beat you one on one. lol If you add in my Link (which we shouldn't since that was a server beating, and no wear near my best, and you player your best, evil bastard.) It would be 1-2, but between Pit, and Fox, its 1-1. Hehe. And don't add FFA's in to this, I barely when those god damn things...though I think I won a couple when fighting you and your friends the other day.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> *@Shion* good thing I'm not on your hit list, but I did beat you one on one. lol If you add in my Link (which we shouldn't since that was a server beating, and no wear near my best, and you player your best, evil bastard.) It would be 1-2, but between Pit, and Fox, its 1-1. Hehe. And don't add FFA's in to this, I barely when those god damn things...though I think I won a couple when fighting you and your friends the other day.



Sounds like his mentioning about his Fox being good wasn't all talk. Heh...should be an interesting challenge. I am on his hit list after all.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Sounds like his mentioning about his Fox being good wasn't all talk. Heh...should be an interesting challenge. I am on his hit list after all.



His Fox is damn good. But I don't think its as good as Nmasters. Or i've just gotten a hell alot better since i've faught nmaster. Because nmaster 2 stocked me, lol. That was 3 weeks ago though lol. So I dont know, all I know is ya its damn good. But I wonder how it would fair again'st my Marth....hmmm probably damn good because of those lasers. lol. With Pit I can stop them...Marth its not so easy....


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> His Fox is damn good. But I don't think its as good as Nmasters. Or i've just gotten a hell alot better since i've faught nmaster. Because nmaster 2 stocked me, lol. That was 3 weeks ago though lol. So I dont know, all I know is ya its damn good. But I wonder how it would fair again'st my Marth....hmmm probably damn good because of those lasers. lol. With Pit I can stop them...Marth its not so easy....



Heh...I haven't really fought a Fox online(1 on 1) except when Violent used him. I used Fox too in that match, and it was close but he won on the last stock. So, I'm not entirely used to fighting Foxes. I'll be fighting Shion tomorrow, and see how it goes. I also need to fight you again since it's been a while...maybe tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 25, 2008)

Calamity, I'm awaiting registration from you.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh...I haven't really fought a Fox online(1 on 1) except when Violent used him. I used Fox too in that match, and it was close but he won on the last stock. So, I'm not entirely used to fighting Foxes. I'll be fighting Shion tomorrow, and see how it goes. I also need to fight you again since it's been a while...maybe tomorrow at some point.



Okay, I might be at work from 6 am to 6 pm....so we wont be able to fight till later....and Ya, i barely faught Fox before, I faught Nmaster. but by time Shion came along I had faught him enough, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Calamity, I'm awaiting registration from you.



Lol...I'll add you later tonight or tomorrow when I get the chance.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 25, 2008)

Minz I gotta play you tomorrow too along with Calamity.
It should be fun


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers, you should fight Shion's or Nmaster's fox against yours. Should be an interesting experience for you. I haven't fought your Fox 1 on 1 yet...in fact we haven't really fought each other seriously yet.(main vs main)


----------



## K-deps (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yea. Timbers, I always see you online but your always busy so I havent been able to play you.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> His Fox is damn good. But I don't think its as good as Nmasters. Or i've just gotten a hell alot better since i've faught nmaster. Because nmaster 2 stocked me, lol. That was 3 weeks ago though lol. So I dont know, all I know is ya its damn good. But I wonder how it would fair again'st my Marth....hmmm probably damn good because of those lasers. lol. With Pit I can stop them...Marth its not so easy....



I will battle Nmaster eventually.

Until now, I never cared if i won or lost online 1 on 1.

Those are all just "fun" battles.

I battle my best when I get a challenge or challenge somebody.

Want a match Minz?

Best of 5, no items, final d.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Timbers, you should fight Shion's or Nmaster's fox against yours. Should be an interesting experience for you. I haven't fought your Fox 1 on 1 yet...in fact we haven't really fought each other seriously yet.(main vs main)


xP Yeah we haven't. I'm going to sleep in 30 minutes, and wifi is apparently down right now..so maybe we can try sometime later this week 


K-deps said:


> Oh yea. Timbers, I always see you online but your always busy so I havent been able to play you.



lol, sorry <.< I check friendlist when I get the opportunity, but I haven't seen you online yet. :sweat


----------



## Jazz (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone want to faito?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Minz, I see we have a clear winner, bro.

Good games man.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I will battle Nmaster eventually.
> 
> Until now, I never cared if i won or lost online 1 on 1.
> 
> ...



Sure nice matcHs Shion didnt win once got u to one stock though and got u low


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sure nice matcHs Shion didnt win once got u to one stock though and got u low



I 2 stocked you a couple times and 3 stocked you once.

Lol, you probably used side b by accident instead of up b.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I 2 stocked you a couple times and 3 stocked you once.
> 
> Lol, you probably used side b by accident instead of up b.



Ya when i played Marth, I think my Pit is better then my Marth now. I kept doing the wrong attacks off the ledge and kept killing myself..lol when I didnt kill myself, I got you too one stock. except with Marth...man my Pit has gotten good I guess lol


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya when i played Marth, I think my Pit is better then my Marth now. I kept doing the wrong attacks off the ledge and kept killing myself..lol when I didnt kill myself, I got you too one stock. except with Marth...man my Pit has gotten good I guess lol




If you say so.

So what, am I and Nmaster even?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you say so.
> 
> So what, am I and Nmaster even?



I can't really tell  because i faught him 3 weeks ago. But I think there is a good chance. He also owned my Marth, I didnt fight him with Pit.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I can't really tell  because i faught him 3 weeks ago. But I think there is a good chance. He also owned my Marth, I didnt fight him with Pit.



Anyways, thanks for the games.

You have a good Pit, tweak your game and you will rape with him.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Anyways, thanks for the games.
> 
> You have a good Pit, tweak your game and you will rape with him.



Thanks, its the ground dodge I need to get down. I can't do it right so I don't do it at all. And its what you mainly used to fuck me up. I started to get it down when you did it towards the end, but you adapted to me adapting, lol. Ya good games. Your diffently up there with Nmaster, but I dont know which of you is better, and I am sure you can beat Ronin. Me and him are even. Thanks for saying my Pit is good, I guess its better then my Marth? lol


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Thanks, its the ground dodge I need to get down. I can't do it right so I don't do it at all. And its what you mainly used to fuck me up. I started to get it down when you did it towards the end, but you adapted to me adapting, lol. Ya good games. Your diffently up there with Nmaster, but I dont know which of you is better, and I am sure you can beat Ronin. Me and him are even. Thanks for saying my Pit is good, I guess its better then my Marth? lol



Yeah dude, switch your marth with your pit.

You are probably one of the best pit users i vs'ed so far.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah dude, switch your marth with your pit.
> 
> You are probably one of the best pit users i vs'ed so far.



Sweet, okay. Thanks was fun facing someone that could hand me my ass, since I usually hand people there asses lol.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know who "Coker" is by the way? I was playing him earlier but we dc'd mid-match. I remember seeing the name here so I'm pretty sure it's somebody from NF.

He's a pit user


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm up for a game.
Hopefully four player. Anyone interested?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Does anyone happen to know who "Coker" is by the way? I was playing him earlier but we dc'd mid-match. I remember seeing the name here so I'm pretty sure it's somebody from NF.
> 
> He's a pit user



spencer_gator if im correct


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> spencer_gator if im correct



hm. You sure? I was doing pretty good against his pit with ZSS, and I barely know how to play her yet.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> hm. You sure? I was doing pretty good against his pit with ZSS, and I barely know how to play her yet.



yea. he's a pure pit user. its still my goal to defeat him. i got better since the
last time we played....i think i can take him

but if he sits back a shoots arrows and attacks wenever u rush in, yea, thats spence


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yea. he's a pure pit user. its still my goal to defeat him. i got better since the
> last time we played....i think i can take him
> 
> but if he sits back a shoots arrows and attacks wenever u rush in, yea, thats spence



Guess that's him then.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry about just one match Minz, but I was just sneaking in a quick game. My smashes seemed to be off with Olimar though. I was expecting to KO you earlier than that, but I kept on hitting forward A's instead of smashes.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 25, 2008)

I added Kingbayo, Minzara, and Shion since you guys seem to play around when I do.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea timbers sorry about that...my little 7 year old bro pulled the damn plug on my internet while we were playing..I was like god damn. Anyway yea I didnt do that good at all lol...but I hardly play against zero suit so that little whip thing had me confused as hell....anyway is anyone on right now I'll play a few before going to bed. Bayo lets go lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Yea timbers sorry about that...my little 7 year old bro pulled the damn plug on my internet while we were playing..I was like god damn. Anyway yea I didnt do that good at all lol...but I hardly play against zero suit so that little whip thing had me confused as hell....anyway is anyone on right now I'll play a few before going to bed. Bayo lets go lol



Yeah it looked like you weren't very adjusted up against ZSS, which is understandable. I haven't played any Pits myself, but I think it's a lot easier to understand Pit's attacks than it is to ZSS. I haven't been able to get on wifi for over two hours now. Keeps giving me errors.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 25, 2008)

me and bayo fighting now lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

You guys are able to get online? Why the hell can't I 

Meh. I'm tired anyways, I'm going to call it a night. Have fun doods


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2008)

Geez, I'm just playing around with D.K having simple fun and some of you guys join with your mains all ready to kill me. :S

@Shion
I got no problem with you and your a cool guy, but your taunts are probably some of the gayest ones I've seen yet. Whatever happened to a nice friendly taunt, or a funny one..there's so much hate in yours.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright Bayo, had a good time with my rival and fav on here. It was fun being someone other than Pit. And damn I might have to be Shiek(Sheik?) a little more. I did alright with her. Anyway good games and I saw u said u thought u could beat my Pit. I'll admit ur Link is alot better than last time, but not at my Pit yet. When I pulled out Link I figured u would kick my ass.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 25, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Alright Bayo, had a good time with my rival and fav on here. It was fun being someone other than Pit. And damn I might have to be Shiek(Sheik?) a little more. I did alright with her. Anyway good games and I saw u said u thought u could beat my Pit. I'll admit ur Link is alot better than last time, but not at my Pit yet. When I pulled out Link I figured u would kick my ass.



lololoqwerty!!
i fuckin love playin u spence...ur pit urks the shit out me, but i love it
and yes, my link is quite good, and i was shocked and appaualed u would pick him against me. great games man, its seems u were always one step ahead o' me i'll get u my "Rival"....i'll get cho ass

EDIT i think u and D K would be an awesome match. yall play very
similary...and he too, is my rival. yall were the 1st 2 i played against. (and who whooped my ass.;p


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lololoqwerty!!
> i fuckin love playin u spence...ur pit urks the shit out me, but i love it
> and yes, my link is quite good, and i was shocked and appaualed u would pick him against me. great games man, its seems u were always one step ahead o' me i'll get u my "Rival"....i'll get cho ass
> 
> ...



yea I've been wanting to play D K...but I havent got to. I actually want to see who the best is on here, and see where I fit in. Top 5? hope so lol...


----------



## Gary (Mar 25, 2008)

do you guys use the wii remote are the game cube controller


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 25, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> yea I've been wanting to play D K...but I havent got to. I actually want to see who the best is on here, and see where I fit in. Top 5? hope so lol...



yep. i havent played everyone yet either, but u and D K make me cuss...no easy task i should saylaugh

i would "personally" say yall are some of the elite in our forum circle of brawl players. but i dont think ima slouch either

*@Onepiece298, i use the wii mote. and thats true hate for sasuke there in ur sig, loololoololwqwer*


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 25, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> do you guys use the wii remote are the game cube controller


gamecube controller, even though mine is messed up I need to get a new one.


kingbayo said:


> yep. i havent played everyone yet either, but u and D K make me cuss...no easy task i should saylaugh
> 
> i would "personally" say yall are some of the elite in our forum circle of brawl players. but i dont think ima slouch either
> 
> *@Onepiece298, i use the wii mote.*



Yea I've been reading around and the top people i see (or the ones who usually seem to win)
Shion, Tenshi, Ronin, Minz, D K, me. I've played Minz in a 3 way fight one time and won lol but other than that I've only played Tenshi and he beat me.
I need to play D K, Shion, and Ronin.
Anyway good night everyone have a great sleep and a good day tomorrow. I prob wont be on much tomorrow afternoon. I'm out of school all week so I can play early on, but then track practice and church tomorrow. But I might get in some games wit yall. See yall!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sweet, okay. Thanks was fun facing someone that could hand me my ass, since I usually hand people there asses lol.



You got your ass kicked huh? That's rare lol. 

EDIT: Wanna do a few matches Violent?


----------



## Kai (Mar 25, 2008)

I just noticed I'm still waiting registration from you Calamity.(I think)


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 25, 2008)

i see theres not really ne one on.
well, i be on to like 3am, so if ne one wanna play, jus hit me here. i keep checkin
to see if someone wants to.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Kai said:


> I just noticed I'm still waiting registration from you Calamity.(I think)



ASlright I'll add you once I get online....it's being gay right now...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

Who was Farte again? ...

those where great matches.. i learned how to counter your style perfectly... now only the problem of you using so many stock and timed matches remains XD...

but your rules are your rules... some of us like to battle til the end and not let Sudden Death decide it on a quick draw... you have to admit you only won on those and when you made me trip with the banana peels on the edge... that one was genius... 

oh... and i ended it at that last match because i think i screwed the additional rules without noticing (was only removing the time)... sorry..


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Who was Farte again? ...
> 
> those where great matches.. i learned how to counter your style perfectly... now only the problem of you using so many stock and timed matches remains XD...
> 
> ...



My style? What was my style? I didn't even realize I had a defined style.

And yeah, I use the 5 stock and 5 minutes just to make things move a bit faster. Sometimes I'll forget that the 5 minutes is even there. Although I won 2 of those matches on Sudden Death, I don't know if I'd say that I won those only because of that. I've just been picking random characters that I've wanted to improve on rather than my "main" characters, so I was a bit rusty with Fox when I finally chose him. It sucked that I missed so many simple recoveries though. Oh, and I really don't like Palkia on Spear Pillar. His stuff throws me off ALL the time, like when I firefoxed away from the stage. Challenging, but annoying.

Yeah, that last match had me a bit confused since Ike sent your Lucario flying off with just one smash attack when both were at 0%. It made sense once the match ended immediately afterwards though.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You got your ass kicked huh? That's rare lol.



Not really kicked, I got him down to one stock alot, and did alot better in the last rounds. My Marth got his ass kicked, apperently I am alot better with Pit now, which Is what I was trying to do. So that kicks ass. So after you beat my Ike, or if you do, you get to fight Marth now instead of Pit. And ya it is. It's quite good too, because if I didnt get my ass kicked my ego would be to big, and its already big enough, lol.

@Violent, good matches, I should stick with my mains, I aint so good outside of them, I am starting to get pretty damn good with Sonic though....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

FFLN said:


> My style? What was my style? I didn't even realize I had a defined style.


 well i noticed a pattern and was what i used to take advantage ... i have my own patterns... i think it's what defines an individual character "style"...



> And yeah, I use the 5 stock and 5 minutes just to make things move a bit faster. Sometimes I'll forget that the 5 minutes is even there.


trust me it's not faster if you add 5 stock instead of just 3 without time XD...





> Although I won 2 of those matches on Sudden Death, I don't know if I'd say that I won those only because of that. I've just been picking random characters that I've wanted to improve on rather than my "main" characters, so I was a bit rusty with Fox when I finally chose him. It sucked that I missed so many simple recoveries though. Oh, and I really don't like Palkia on Spear Pillar. His stuff throws me off ALL the time, like when I firefoxed away from the stage. Challenging, but annoying.


i actually chose that stage in purpose hoping that Palkia showed ... my bad ...

anyway... anyone wants to brawl?... first come first served lol...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> gamecube controller, even though mine is messed up I need to get a new one.
> 
> 
> Yea I've been reading around and the top people i see (or the ones who usually seem to win)
> ...



Pm me with your brawl info so we can battle sometime.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> well i noticed a pattern and was what i used to take advantage ... i have my own patterns... i think it's what defines an individual character "style"...



Nice that you noticed a pattern then. Although, if you mean when I kept on charging into your Lucario while he was charging the Aura Sphere, I mainly did that to see if his charge can be disrupted from behind with a physical attack.



> trust me it's not faster if you add 5 stock instead of just 3 without time XD...i actually chose that stage in purpose hoping that Palkia showed ... my bad ...



By faster, I mean it causes the other player to hurry a bit more once they realize that they don't have much time to either even up the score or stay ahead. The time limit helps to add a bit more pressure to all players.

And that's the only reason that I would choose that stage. So far, I've only seen Dialga, Palkia, and Cresselia on there. I don't know what the three sprite Pokemon are supposed to do though since they haven't shown up yet.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Woo fun day at work! XD
Well I should be on until like 2-3 am tonight. I don't work til night shift tomorrow so i have time to sleep afterwards. XD
Hope to play some of you guys on later tonight. I am going to get me something to drink and then log on. See you guys. =D


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> gamecube controller, even though mine is messed up I need to get a new one.
> 
> 
> Yea I've been reading around and the top people i see (or the ones who usually seem to win)
> ...



Too bad for you I suck at FFA's, lol. But even then you bore me because all you do is that god damn arrow with Pit, and trust me, that wont work on players like Shion, doesn't even work on me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey shion... added you just in case...

and seeing that everybody is offline i guess i'll have to call it a day in a few minutes...

./ _ \.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 26, 2008)

DAMMNIT!
y is it so dead tonite???
D K, r u cmin on?? im gettin bored and discouraged, im bout to say fuck it
somebody on?? only got bout one more hour to i have to sleep...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Hey shion... added you just in case...
> 
> and seeing that everybody is offline i guess i'll have to call it a day in a few minutes...
> 
> ./ _ \.



added u 2.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 26, 2008)

good games D K. im on round this time everyday cuz i kno u play late.
u and spence gangbanged the shit out me today. thats aight. i got my 
good ones in. seems like yall are always one step ahead of me. lata.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> added u 2.



Damn I was actually on about an hour ago and no was on. Now when I log off people come back. At any rate, seem like your Fox is as good as you said it was. Did it take you long to get used to the game or did fox feel more the same to you? Lo at Violent saying your taunts are gay....they must be pretty annoying lol. I'll play you tomorrow I guess, though now I think I might die...but I will come back.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Fun matches bayo
hope you enjoyed some Ganon action. ;D
I was out drinking so i might have played a bit slow today, but still lots of fun. Your Link is getting better everyday so good job with that. and DK is pretty good to. My Pikachu kept getting buried. ;o;
I can tell Olimar might piss you off. He is a bastard I know. The Pikmin! I love the Capt though. =D


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Who won the games between you and Violent "Shion"?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Who won the games between you and Violent "Shion"?



Ah we only had one match. He was Fox, I Was DK. I'm experimenting with DK, so he had no chance against Shion's Fox.  

I'm more interested to find out who won between Chem and Shion...that's if they fought yet.

Edit: I'm trying to become really good with a character that no one uses really, while trying to get good with everyone else at the same time. My original plan was to use DK as a surprise, but it seems there's a lot more DK users around than I thought.

So now there's one other person I can think of......Yoshi!?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah we only had one match. He was Fox, I Was DK. I'm experimenting with DK, so he had no chance against Shion's Fox.
> 
> I'm more interested to find out who won between Chem and Shion...that's if they fought yet.
> 
> ...



Me too... Chem is godly, lol. Ya, I am starting to use more characters myself finally, but none as nor wear near my top 4. I think my Sonic is getting up there, how was my Sonic Vio?

Also Vio, I don't think alot of people play Wario. lol. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Damn I was actually on about an hour ago and no was on. Now when I log off people come back. At any rate, seem like your Fox is as good as you said it was. Did it take you long to get used to the game or did fox feel more the same to you? Lo at Violent saying your taunts are gay....they must be pretty annoying lol. I'll play you tomorrow I guess, though now I think I might die...but I will come back.



There kindof annoying, there "I expected more." and some other shit, all shit talking pretty much...lol


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like I'll finally be able to play again.
For whoever has me awaiting registration just let me know so I can add you.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Too bad for you I suck at FFA's, lol. But even then you bore me because all you do is that god damn arrow with Pit, and trust me, that wont work on players like Shion, doesn't even work on me.



well i suck at FFA as well, all I do is sit there and shoot arrows at people lol. One on one I'm much better


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well i suck at FFA as well, all I do is sit there and shoot arrows at people lol. One on one I'm much better



Ah, same for me, much better in one on ones. Too much shit gets in my way in FFA's like other people when im trying to kill someone...lol


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ah, same for me, much better in one on ones. Too much shit gets in my way in FFA's like other people when im trying to kill someone...lol



i know lol its so annoying, I'll be hitting someone and then BAM someone from behind hits me lol. O and Skeets add me pls. And D K it still says awaiting registration....anyone else who is awaiting registration from me just tell me in this thread and I'll add ya


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> i know lol its so annoying, I'll be hitting someone and then BAM someone from behind hits me lol. O and Skeets add me pls. And D K it still says awaiting registration....anyone else who is awaiting registration from me just tell me in this thread and I'll add ya



Aye, its quite annoying. Which is why I usually play Ike, or Link in FFA's because I am no where near as good with them as I am with Marth or Pit.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

nyone up for a match...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 26, 2008)

yea I'll play with ya i dont know if i have added u...I'll be on at 12:10


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

alrite... ive added ya


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 26, 2008)

are u flare??who are u lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Aye, its quite annoying. Which is why I usually play Ike, or Link in FFA's because I am no where near as good with them as I am with Marth or Pit.



Man, is all about Ganon in FFAs! Warlock Punch FTW! =D
See you later Minz, I should be on later. and Spencer I am going to check my FC List. Idk if you are there or not I have been deleting people cause of the 64 person limit. XD
If not I'll readd you. stupid Nintendo, they better update the FC list to 128 at least! >=O


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 26, 2008)

who the hell is flare.....


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> are u flare??who are u lol



names gixa on brawl as well... i went off wifi lol... thats y you didnt c me

edit:flare is timber... if i remember correctly


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry bout the last two games spence, I need to leave. somethin came up


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 26, 2008)

o thats fine. good games to timber/flare (need to remember that) and gixa. I'll see yall around now I got to go to track practice...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

ggame spence... im still trying to get used to using the wiimote n Nunchuck since i destroyed my gc controllers lol and had to order more


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

i didn't know timber was flare. i play him so much and never knew who it was. XD


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

At my younger cousin's house now babysitting. Aunt was in a car accident so someone's gotta watch him. Don't think she was hurt, though. 

But yeah, good games Spence. If it didn't go without showing, I was pretty distracted talking to my mom on the phone regarding my aunt during the second half of that game ><

Dark Kakashi: You're D K right? I don't remember playing you yet :WOW


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes I am, I have D K as my online name. I had different Miis, even had a Rock Lee one for a while. XD I am sure I have played you, don't know though. I could be wrong. >_> I'll be online soon though going to get some food then come back home and play some Brawl.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Yes I am, I have D K as my online name. I had different Miis, even had a Rock Lee one for a while. XD I am sure I have played you, don't know though. I could be wrong. >_> I'll be online soon though going to get some food then come back home and play some Brawl.



I'll be home later tonight. My uncle gets home at 4..which is in 5 hours.

I think I might have played two games with you, one being an FFA and another a 1v1 against my ZSS. I'm feeling really bad to say this, but Fox is really just beginning to bore me. I feel a lot more linear when playing him compared to the other characters. I think Melee made him really stale for me, as everyooone used Fox for competitive play only.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Shion....I'm ready..i guess.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

that's fine Timbers. I am leaving to work soon and i won't be on til night, hence me almost always posting at night. late night. Usually playing Bayo, Vio, or DS (Chem) or other late nighters. XD


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you alive Shion? I see you lurking....I'm ready whenever you are.


EDIT: Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

^ ill play ya... i just had a match with someone and there was quite a bit of lag... not sure if its mine, but if its starts lagging then ill exit lol

my fc's in my sig


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ ill play ya... i just had a match with someone and there was quite a bit of lag... not sure if its mine, but if its starts lagging then ill exit lol
> 
> my fc's in my sig



FC: 0817-3455-8475
Name: RYU

There's mine.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

alrite... added ya, it says awaitin regis..


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll create room..registered you.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

its still sayin awaitin regis....


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> its still sayin awaitin regis....



Sign off and sign back in. It worked for me.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

nothings changed lol

still says same

edit: its ok, it worked now


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

GG's gixa..that captain Falcon vs Dedede was pretty funny.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 26, 2008)

ye gg's... i started lol'ing at ded vs c falc 

that lag was starting to get to me... tbh, but o well still got some ggames
i didnt get to use my main but meh


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

Sooo anyone out there free for some matches?


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 26, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Sooo anyone out there free for some matches?



I will be in about twenty minutes. I'll register you.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Good games DH that lag was so annoying lol.


EDIT: Sorry Shion I have to go do some work...I though we were gonna have our match at 2:30? You must of had something to do..ah well. I was going to play ya one match but you seemed like you were fighting someone. If I get the chance I'll play you later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Good games DH that lag was so annoying lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Shion I have to go do some work...I though we were gonna have our match at 2:30? You must of had something to do..ah well. I was going to play ya one match but you seemed like you were fighting someone. If I get the chance I'll play you later tonight or tomorrow.



Lol, i created a romm but you never joined.

You must have left right after it.

Dammit. 

Pm me laterz so we can play.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, i created a romm but you never joined.
> 
> You must have left right after it.
> 
> ...



Shion can you play now?
Make sure you added my number


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok. added u. going online.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ok. added u. going online.



nice be on in a minute


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

YOU GOTTA DO THE COOKING BY THE BOOK


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Good games K.

Our match in final d with diddy and fox was cool.

You have a real good Diddy.

I never fought one before, so now I know what to expect.

Thanks for the games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

@Marie

Fun matches. Your Pikachu is very dangerous.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Good games K.
> 
> Our match in final d with diddy and fox was cool.
> 
> ...



Thanks
Your Fox is nice too.
I hope you realized the last match at Shadow Moses was for fun
i can see why playing a Diddy for the first time would be annoying.
Don't worry though. You havent seen all of my diddy


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Thanks
> Your Fox is nice too.
> I hope you realized the last match at Shadow Moses was for fun
> i can see why playing a Diddy for the first time would be annoying.
> Don't worry though. You havent seen all of my diddy



Yeah, last match was for fun.

Score is 2-1.

Lets battle later.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah, last match was for fun.
> 
> Score is 2-1.
> 
> Lets battle later.



Oh can we only count the matches with our mains.
Cause using Marth and PT was for fun. If we want we can start over at 0-0 or have it be 1-0 I dont care.
I just wanna be counted with my main.

Also thanks for having a good connection. For once I didn't have that shitty input lag.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Marie
> 
> Fun matches. Your Pikachu is very dangerous.



Yeah Marie's Pikachu was pretty dangerous. Marie raped my Dedede, but my Toon Link avenged Dedede loss. The Lucas vs Fox match was kinda close too but PSI boy ftw! The Meta Knight vs Pikachu match was close too(lol @ mine kart killing pikachu's last stock on pictochat...), as was Bowser vs Pikachu.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

AWESOME MATCHES! 



Violent-nin said:


> @Marie
> 
> Fun matches. Your Pikachu is very dangerous.



Hehe.  You and your sword fighters... man. XD

Fox and Pikachu are basically my main. I look forward to more. ^__^ I killed myself sometimes mostly because of the stages chosen. Ah well. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah Marie's Pikachu was pretty dangerous. Marie raped my Dedede, but my Toon Link avenged Dedede loss. The Lucas vs Fox match was kinda close too but PSI boy ftw! The Meta Knight vs Pikachu match was close too(lol @ mine kart killing pikachu's last stock on pictochat...), as was Bowser vs Pikachu.



Yeah, most of the matches were really close. It seems alot of us are on the same level, or just about. Which makes it 10x more interesting.

Shion! My connection doesn't lag anymore. I'm ready for a real match now. 

...damn Toon Link. lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Pictochat is an awesome map.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Hm, Ryu, it lagged a tiny bit. But that much I can deal with. It wasn't so bad to me. I think it was due to all the people being online anyway. You should have seen it yesterday... Now THAT was a lag.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> AWESOME MATCHES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whenever you're ready.

Reply, then we get online.

@K-Dep

Lets not keep count, i count matches when i vs someone on my hit list.

lol


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Room made. Lets go.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice matches Violent Nin, and Desjr (not here, are they? )

What happened in that last match?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

@Mario

Fun matches, little too much lag though.

The last match I don't know what happened to you guys..there was a massive lag spike and then both of you stopped moving.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Whenever you're ready.
> 
> Reply, then we get online.
> 
> ...



I'm on your hit list.
I used to be Marth dummy


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Whenever you're ready.
> 
> Reply, then we get online.
> 
> ...



Sorry to put K-deps out there but he was originally know as "Marth"...he got his name changed lol. "Marth" is on your hitlist Shion.

Edit: He beat me to it lol...
Edit: @ Darkhope lol....yeah it's not the worst lag I've seen but when my moves are delayed and don't come off when i want them..even when they wouldn't connect it's annoying...but that's just me.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

No wonder he wasnt as welcoming when I asked for his code.
He didn't know I was Marth


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Mario
> 
> Fun matches, little too much lag though.
> 
> The last match I don't know what happened to you guys..there was a massive lag spike and then both of you stopped moving.



Yeah, it was Des' connection

I killed both of you during the lag spike XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yeah, it was Des' connection
> 
> I killed both of you during the lag spike XD



Ah, lmao..figured you would. 

Your Snake was a pain in the ass to fight. 

Out of curiosity who's your main? Originally I would of assumed Mario by your name alone but you didn't use him yet.

I'll be back later on, got some things I need to do.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be available for some games in about an hour or so.
Anyone wanna team battle?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

My main, as in FINAL RESORT MAIN is Snake

I use Mario when I need too, I fought against Spencer with him and I beat him.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I'm done for the night. Played for hours and hours... and hours. XD

@ Mario, Fulcata - mind if I add you? ^_^



-CALAMITY- said:


> Edit: @ Darkhope lol....yeah it's not the worst lag I've seen but when my moves are delayed and don't come off when i want them..even when they wouldn't connect it's annoying...but that's just me.



Yeah, but it's just Nintendo in general and the mass amount of people online. Lags aren't good for games such as SSBB when every second/move counts.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 26, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> I think I'm done for the night. Played for hours and hours... and hours. XD
> 
> @ Mario, Fulcata - mind if I add you? ^_^



Not a problem. 
Brawl name is Agemo


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Mario said:


> My main, as in FINAL RESORT MAIN is Snake
> 
> I use Mario when I need too, I fought against Spencer with him and I beat him.



Ah I see.  You, Chem & Skeets all play Snake really good and you all play him very differently from each other.

Nice, going to have to see your Mario in action one of these days.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see.  You, Chem & Skeets all play Snake really good and you all play him very differently from each other.
> 
> Nice, going to have to see your Mario in action one of these days.



We need to fight again Violent.our matches are always pretty fun. The Lucas vs Ness rivialry is tied right now....but it will never be settled ever. We won't be able to fight tonight though...as I have a paper to do(multitasking between posting on the boards is not helping...).


Edit: where have you been all this time Ronin?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be up for some games in a few minutes. I haven't played in a whole week....


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'll be up for some games in a few minutes. I haven't played in a whole week....



Im awaiting your registration


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh right, let me add you now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> We need to fight again Violent.our matches are always pretty fun. The Lucas vs Ness rivialry is tied right now....but it will never be settled ever. We won't be able to fight tonight though...as I have a paper to do(multitasking between posting on the boards is not helping...).



Most definitely, our matches are always fun/interesting. That rivalry will never be settled but it will keep going on and on, till one of us gives up I guess. 

Ya I'm not sure I'll be able to play tonight either, may go to a friends house..not sure yet. Haha get on that homework Calam. 




> Edit: where have you been all this time Ronin?



Now that you mention it I haven't seen Ronin in a while either...he's disappeared of the face of the planet.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Oh right, let me add you now.



Can you play now?
I'll be on so let me know

EDIT: As for Ronin he can't play all the time.
He's busy with other things most of the time.
I was supposed to play him today but idk where he went


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm on now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah screw it I'm going on now..anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm gonna go to Ikea for a bit and beef up my entertainment area a bit more but when I get back I'll be down.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

I added you, Darkhope


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Fulcata said:


> Not a problem.
> Brawl name is Agemo





Mario said:


> I added you, Darkhope



Alright, cool. Marie is my name on Brawl. I might be on tonight for a bit, but I have some school stuff to catch up with.

If not tonight, we will definitely Brawl tomorrow.

Skeets, mind if I add you as well?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Alright, cool. Marie is my name on Brawl. I might be on tonight for a bit, but I have some school stuff to catch up with.
> 
> If not tonight, we will definitely Brawl tomorrow.
> 
> Skeets, mind if I add you as well?



Darkhope, wanna add me?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

Good games Deps. Damn the rust I couldn't do have the stuff I wanted to. I was hardly getting the mortar slide...

I'll be on all night getting my timing down so I'll be around.
Darkhope go ahead and add me.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Good games Deps. Damn the rust I couldn't do have the stuff I wanted to. I was bearly getting the mortar slide...



Yea it seemed you were rusty. We will play again later. Those grenades though


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

That's another thing, I'm usually way more precise with those things...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> That's another thing, I'm usually way more precise with those things...



You were precise enough.
Next time we meet I'll use my main, Diddy. I used PT cause I wanna get good with him.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone want to BATTOSAI


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll go on Mario.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm one right now, just waiting for someone to create a room.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, shit, I gotta add you


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

that arrow spamming is getting really old really quick <.< lol


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> that arrow spamming is getting really old really quick <.< lol



Hehehe.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Marie this'll be my last game


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate Pits who arrow spam...This is coming from a Pit mainer...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I hate Pits who arrow spam...This is coming from a Pit mainer...



I'm pretty sure he was on random, lol. So it's not like I was calling it cheap for not having too much experience with Pit. Just a bit hard to continuously dodge the arrows/aggrivating. But if it works then it works.

And good games Marie (I think Darkhope? )


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, I'm Marie. =D

Timbers, you're Flare? I need to add you. XD

Good games guys. All of them were really close. That's a good thing I think, because it shows we're basically on the same level. I kinda had people around me so I couldn't do my best. They were talking and bothering me. I'll be back tomorrow (possibily tonight) for more matches. ^___^

As for Pit's arrows... that's what my Fox reflector is for. 



K-deps said:


> Darkhope, wanna add me?



Sure thing! Add me back too please.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm pretty sure he was on random, lol. So it's not like I was calling it cheap for not having too much experience with Pit. Just a bit hard to continuously dodge the arrows/aggrivating. But if it works then it works.
> 
> And good games Marie (I think Darkhope? )



Ah, I see. Makes more sense that way. But there is a few Pit uses are know who main him that do spam that arrow like hell.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't like pulling out my Fox, I guess I feel weird using my main and everyone else is just on random or switching through 4 different characters, so I go through different characters (granted only 3 or 4) xP 

Pit really is an overkill though x.x Strong projectiles and..what, 3 moves that allow him to deflect other people's projectiles? =x I'm sure there's some type of flaw to him that doesn't make him overly broken, but the only Pit I've played has been Spence's, and for only like 3 matches.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't like pulling out my Fox, I guess I feel weird using my main and everyone else is just on random or switching through 4 different characters, so I go through different characters (granted only 3 or 4) xP
> 
> Pit really is an overkill though x.x Strong projectiles and..what, 3 moves that allow him to deflect other people's projectiles? =x I'm sure there's some type of flaw to him that doesn't make him overly broken, but the only Pit I've played has been Spence's, and for only like 3 matches.



2 deflect attacks, and the spin attack leaves him open if it doesnt hit. The other is the shield which is pretty good. I say fox is much more broken then Pit.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm gonna go on in a bit.
Damn I'm really rusty, I need some more games.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> 2 deflect attacks, and the spin attack leaves him open if it doesnt hit. The other is the shield which is pretty good. I say fox is much more broken then Pit.



Oh yeah his shield. Deflects projectiles and guards him from frontal attacks right? Seems pretty handy, =T I agree on his spin attack though, when used at close range. Spence was using it against my Lucario, and it was fairly easy to jump over it and dair him while he was stuck in it. But Lucario's dair is rapestomp with a huuuge hitbox, so that might be why.

 Oh, one question. If Pit is hit while his up+B is in effect, can he use the wings again? Or does he have to wait until he hits the ground (ledge). In an FFA some Pit user would keep getting hit during his recovery, and never used the wings again and ended up dying because of it.

Not really sure how Fox is still broken onto Brawl <.< His lasers, while spammable, have really been nerfed, along with his reflector. Drills feel really useless to me now, as it's pretty easy for the opponent to dodge any followup after it due to the gimped stun time. ZSS is kind of filling that gap on the "no combo" thing, though. Assuming you can catch your opponent off guard, it's fairly easy to rack up 40-60% in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice matches Nin

Seems the snake has eaten the rat once again


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Oh yeah his shield. Deflects projectiles and guards him from frontal attacks right? Seems pretty handy, =T I agree on his spin attack though, when used at close range. Spence was using it against my Lucario, and it was fairly easy to jump over it and dair him while he was stuck in it. But Lucario's dair is rapestomp with a huuuge hitbox, so that might be why.
> 
> Oh, one question. If Pit is hit while his up+B is in effect, can he use the wings again? Or does he have to wait until he hits the ground (ledge). In an FFA some Pit user would keep getting hit during his recovery, and never used the wings again and ended up dying because of it.
> 
> Not really sure how Fox is still broken onto Brawl <.< His lasers, while spammable, have really been nerfed, along with his reflector. Drills feel really useless to me now, as it's pretty easy for the opponent to dodge any followup after it due to the gimped stun time. ZSS is kind of filling that gap on the "no combo" thing, though. Assuming you can catch your opponent off guard, it's fairly easy to rack up 40-60% in under 10 seconds.



Yes you can, I save myself all the time doing it. When I accidently do the spin attack off the ledge lol.

And yes I think thats the point, no character in Brawl is really broken. They game has been balanced quite well.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 26, 2008)

Pikachu neutral a is sooooooooo fucking annoying


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't like pulling out my Fox, I guess I feel weird using my main and everyone else is just on random or switching through 4 different characters, so I go through different characters (granted only 3 or 4) xP



I know what you mean. I flipped through Fox, Pikachu, Yoshi, and Wolf. Tried out Sonic as well. Even so, Fox will always be my character. I've been using him since (1999) the original Super Smash Brothers was released. Unlike many other characters, he was never down powered, which I'm very happy about.

On being broken, Fox was always one of the best characters in the game. Him and Falco were ranked the top tiers (above every other character) in Melee by professionals at the real tournaments and the game producers. He's strong, yes.  But is it an advantage? Not exactly. Being a Fox user, the one thing I learned was that you must learn how to REALLY use him. Come up with strategies like you would with any character. He's _hard_ to master, but if you do, it's worth it.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

Mario, I added you.
Anyone else on now?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Even so, Fox will always be my character. I've been using him since (1999) the original Super Smash Brothers was released.


Same  I was a huge fan of Starfox, so I just haaad to play him.

Tonight I think I've went through ZSS, Snake, Lucario, and Marth :B 


			
				Darkhope said:
			
		

> On being broken, Fox was always one of the best characters in the game. Him and Falco were ranked the top tiers (above every other character) in Melee by professionals at the real tournaments and the game producers. He's strong, yes.  But is it an advantage? Not exactly. Being a Fox user, the one thing I learned was that you must learn how to REALLY use him. Come up with strategies like you would with any character. He's _hard_ to master, but if you do, it's worth it.



I agree. And as I do still enjoy Fox, I think he's become a bit stale for me since Melee. A lot of people believed there was really only one way to play Fox, and I might have gotten sucked into that a little bit. I don't really enjoy playing with him anymore. The only time I've really used him since Brawl's been out has been if somebody else was wanting to use their main. I can never throw him away though ^^; I just have to break this bad habit of trying to play as I did in melee, because he's kind of boring right now.

Kind of a shot in the dark, but does anybody here do team battle? I've got to say, that's probably my favorite mode, but nobody..not even in anon brawl..does it O.o


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Mario said:


> Nice matches Nin
> 
> Seems the snake has eaten the rat once again



Haha yeah.

Once Des came in the lag kicked up a notch or two. 

*online*

If anyone wants to play.

Edit: 

@Timber

I'll do a team battle.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

We need two other people 

and I think I'm about back to 100% with this new controller  I think I've only gotten it mixed up maybe four or five times today, which is a helluva lot bigger an improvement than it was yesterday O.o


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Alright, when you find em let me know. 

My Wii is downstairs, computer is upstairs so I hate running up and down between both. :sweat


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> My Wii is downstairs, computer is upstairs so I hate running up and down between both. :sweat


 I'll look, I'd imagine most people in central and EST are asleep though.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mario said:


> Pikachu neutral a is sooooooooo fucking annoying



yes.yes it is. D K is a good pikachu user, and u betta bet he does it.

currently practicing with Ike....guy has potential:amazed
probly that kno one cares, but i be online in a few.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

Damn, Minzara your Connect is shitty...

I'm down for some team battles...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll add you skeets

and okay bayo


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'll look, I'd imagine most people in central and EST are asleep though.



True.

Not much we can do about that.:sweat

edit: Well now we got 3.


----------



## makaveli88 (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers are you Flare?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Timbers are you Flare?



yush. If Nin and Bayo get on we can do team


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol, Im using the Wii internet browser..that's why I'm not on.

Going online now though.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> True.
> 
> Not much we can do about that.:sweat
> 
> edit: Well now we got 3.



If bayo gets on, 4


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Violet Nin, is your Brawl Name Nin?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm on now. (Have to keep running between downstairs and upstairs). 

I saw that Skeets was brawling and you were sitting online. I guess were waiting for our 4th.



"Shion" said:


> Violet *Violent* Nin, is your Brawl Name Nin?



Lol, yeah it is.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm on now. (Have to keep running between downstairs and upstairs).
> 
> I saw that Skeets was brawling and you were sitting online. I guess were waiting for our 4th.
> 
> ...



So I haven't vs'ed you 1 on 1 yet then.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be waiting, damn I haven't had a good game (connection wise) since I got my game back...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So I haven't vs'ed you 1 on 1 yet then.



Once I think. I was DK you were Fox, you came in when I was waiting for a friend, beat my poor DK and left lol. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

lol.

I remember that.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

made room


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> made room



Ok, gonna join once I run downstairs.

At least I'm getting a good workout through all this.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ok, gonna join once I run downstairs.
> 
> At least I'm getting a good workout through all this.



 **


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone free?...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

maybe I should put it on regular brawl until Bayo gets back


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Why did it put 3 of us on one team


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Just got home from work, hope to play a few matches tonight. If I still have not added you, PM so I could and we can play some matches. 

PS, I love using this Wii browser saves me from going upstairs and down. XD


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

Lets do it!!

and wats this i keep hearin bout a wii browser...im slightly slow,
wat am i missing???

@timbers, here i go...


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

lol. @nin, seems like theres another DKong lover in this bitch.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2008)

My bad I left, I had to park my car inside...XD
I'm going back in now.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

ahhh, keep dyin 1st...

i dont play enuff 4plyer online. im gettin completely destroyed!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 27, 2008)

c'mon minz... we were having fun... i even managed to break through Ike's quickdraw and almost got something against Marth's Smash spam... i need to figure it the next time... he hits really hard with the tip in very good areas...

You're the first one to evade so much my Aura spheres... i needed more close combat with you...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Damn, Minzara your Connect is shitty...
> 
> I'm down for some team battles...



I think its you man because I don't lag with anyone else.....me and Bling Itachi just had lag free matches...



Blind Itachi said:


> c'mon minz... we were having fun... i even managed to break through Ike's quickdraw and almost got something against Marth's Smash spam... i need to figure it the next time... he hits really hard with the tip in very good areas...
> 
> You're the first one to evade so much my Aura spheres... i needed more close combat with you...



Sry gf wanted TV, we only got one, I had to get off. Times where u wish there was voice chat....

Ya you did, you've gotten alot better. I am very spammy with Marth because I hate playing him, lol. Its why Pit is my number 1. I dont care to get better with Marth, I am hoping my Ike and Link gets better then my Marth one day. lol, I ya, I was trying to keep the distance close between us, because of the aurea sprhere. Ya he does, Marth smash is cheap as hell, but its very predictable, I was hoping you could beat him, So I can bring out Pit....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice games Skitts... i had to go after that snake a lot but managed to get rid of it's venom ...

well... everybody else has matches so i guess i'll call it a day... i got some very good replays...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2008)

Lulz, the Lag beat me more than you did...XD
The lag is fucking ridiculous...X__X


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Fun games guys lol.

Bowser stuff was getting a bit boring towards the end though. x.x


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice matches, Skeets. It's 1 - 1. I'd like to verse again soon. You're very good with Snake. I must admit, those bombs annoyed the hell out of me. XD 

@Blind Itachi - Can I add you? ^_^

Gunna call it a night now. Brawl will continue tomorrow. :3



Timbers said:


> I agree. And as I do still enjoy Fox, I think he's become a bit stale for me since Melee. A lot of people believed there was really only one way to play Fox, and I might have gotten sucked into that a little bit. I don't really enjoy playing with him anymore. The only time I've really used him since Brawl's been out has been if somebody else was wanting to use their main. I can never throw him away though ^^; I just have to break this bad habit of trying to play as I did in melee, because he's kind of boring right now.
> 
> Kind of a shot in the dark, but does anybody here do team battle? I've got to say, that's probably my favorite mode, but nobody..not even in anon brawl..does it O.o



At first I actually thought they down powered him too. But as I played on, I realized it wasn't so bad. It was just all... new. The movements are kind of different in Brawl as opposed to Melee. The speed, the power/damage, etc. 
If you feel he's boring, then that's fine. Each to their own. Maybe he's not your character anymore or maybe he wasn't right for you. ^^

As for team battle, I'd surely do one. =D


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you Marle? I got fed up with the lag so I left after the second game...XD


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

ahhhh. thats was discouragin
i suck on 4 plyer. but that was a fun 2hours.
Bowser is officially on my shit list (nin) 
hope we can that again ppl. quite fun....quite


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Fun games guys lol.
> 
> Bowser stuff was getting a bit boring towards the end though. x.x



Haha, agreed.

I guess our 2v2 didn't quite work out eh Timber? lol. 

I was cracking up when I saw 2v1  on Skeets, but when it did 3v1 on Skeets It was like wow lol...priceless.

@Skeets, Timbers, Bayo, and Chem.

Good/fun games guys. I'm gonna grab something to eat then maybe come back to Brawl a bit more.

Edit: Lmao, Bayo.

If your gonna be mad at anyone be bad at Chem, he started all the Bowser(Koopa) warfare.  :sweat


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 27, 2008)

BYE NIN! See ya tomorrow on here or Brawl.  

^_^



Skeets said:


> Are you Marle? I got fed up with the lag so I left after the second game...XD



Marie, yes. 
It didn't lag for me. That's strange.  (maybe it was you... since you seem to be lagging with other people too?)

Any types of lags could be due to the massive amount of people playing online.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Edit: Lmao, Bayo.
> If your gonna be mad at anyone be bad at Chem, he started all the Bowser(Koopa) warfare.  :sweat



...yea, couldnt 'member who started it. wenever i picked bowser, and done that, it was always by mistake.....i was off tonite. im slightly better than wat i was playin.

ps....Bowser DIe suicide lift sLaM!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> BYE NIN! See ya tomorrow on here or Brawl.
> 
> ^_^



Good night Marie.

Haha, I'll be looking forward to it. 

Edit: Lmao, see ya later Bayo.

Chem is the master of the Bowser suicide slam.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

lata nin. alrite ppl, i be a punchin' bag again 2mar. holla.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> At first I actually thought they down powered him too. But as I played on, I realized it wasn't so bad. It was just all... new. The movements are kind of different in Brawl as opposed to Melee. The speed, the power/damage, etc.
> If you feel he's boring, then that's fine. Each to their own. Maybe he's not your character anymore or maybe he wasn't right for you. ^^



nuu ._. he's not boring xP Just have been brainwashed by Melee by everyone that was convinced there was only one way to play Fox. I just need to find a new playstyle for him.  

Nin: Yeah, the FFA was fun though. 

Good games DK, I think it goes without saying that I'm terrible with both Snake and Zelda. I definitely need to get better with them x.x who is your main by the way?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> BYE NIN! See ya tomorrow on here or Brawl.
> 
> ^_^
> 
> ...


But I just played with someone from across the country and I didn't get lag...:\


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

@D K, !(Chem...I think), and whoever the other person was. 

Fun games guys.

Let us never speak of the hammer incident involving Link.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice matches, Timbers. Had a fun time. Stilla bit rusty from all the PES 2008 but still a good time. I don't really have a main I toogle between the five on my sig atm. I need more practice to find an actual main. Still thou nice ZSS =D

Very fun games Vio and I will assume Chem. Sorry I had to leave early but I need sleep and I work tomorrow morning. ><

I'll try to get on tomorrow after work and after some more PES 2008, so hope to play you guys later. To all I play tonight, GGs.

PS Hammer incident was too funny I literally ROFL! XD


----------



## Maycara (Mar 27, 2008)

I want to know more about this hammer "incident."


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Incident?

.........I must go on a quest to find these victims on my list.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches, Timbers. Had a fun time. Stilla bit rusty from all the PES 2008 but still a good time. I don't really have a main I toogle between the five on my sig atm. I need more practice to find an actual main. Still thou nice ZSS =D



Oh alright  

Thanks for the compliment, but I'm still very new with her. Only have been playing with zss for two days, so I still don't know much about her


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Incident?
> 
> .........I must go on a quest to find these victims on my list.



Shion, have you faced DShow(Chem) yet?

Edit: @D K

No one can know of the "Hammer Incident", it stays between us. :sweat 

@Calamity

Any time today if you wanna do Lucas vs Ness round 3 I'm up for it, well anytime besides 8pm cause that's when I watch Smallville.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Incident?
> 
> .........I must go on a quest to find these victims on my list.



Victims?
I'm up 1-0
(hopes you have realized I'm Marth/Chaps)


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going to open a room later tonight. So everyone add me to your friend lists and I'll add you 

Oh and can I make a Tourney in this forum?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I'm going to open a room later tonight. So everyone add me to your friend lists and I'll add you
> 
> Oh and can I make a Tourney in this forum?



When is later tonight?
Im free now if anyone wants to play

EDIT: Well I'll be on and wait for someone to make a room


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> When is later tonight?
> Im free now if anyone wants to play



8:00+

3 Stock, no items.






The classic


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> 8:00+
> 
> 3 Stock, no items.
> 
> ...



Oh its on


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> When is later tonight?
> Im free now if anyone wants to play
> 
> EDIT: Well I'll be on and wait for someone to make a room



I'll play if you don't mind me using my noob Zelda


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'll play if you don't mind me using my noob Zelda



It's np
Ill use noob PT.
Make room please. I be waiting


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Oh its on



Only for fun my friend.

Only for fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I'm going to open a room later tonight. So everyone add me to your friend lists and I'll add you
> 
> Oh and can I make a Tourney in this forum?



If you want to make a tournament go right ahead, since Tenshi's tourney won't be for a while.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> If you want to make a tournament go right ahead, since Tenshi's tourney won't be for a while.



Violent, Imma add you. We should play later.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> If you want to make a tournament go right ahead, since Tenshi's tourney won't be for a while.



Alright. It's gonna be a small tourney.

I was thinking about making a team tournament. East coast and Mid wests allowed.



Does anyone disagree?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Yessssss.

Gonna burn some muscle.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry Timbers the lag was gettin annoying :sweat


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

Fulcata said:


> Violent, Imma add you. We should play later.



Alright.

I'll add you later on today. 



Ryoshi said:


> Alright. It's gonna be a small tourney.
> 
> I was thinking about making a team tournament. East coast and Mid wests allowed.
> 
> Does anyone disagree?



That sounds good Ryoshi. I'm guessing no items and 3 stock?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Lol, final D, fox only.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, final D, fox only.



 no


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Sorry Timbers the lag was gettin annoying :sweat



yeah no problem


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

*I BEAT SHION *

I survived his hit list. I beat him in a best of 5!!
Im expecting a little note in your hitlist Shion sayin how I won!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats K-deps, I'm assuming it was mainly a Diddy vs Fox showdown between you two.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> *I BEAT SHION *
> 
> I survived his hit list. I beat him in a best of 5!!
> Im expecting a little note in your hitlist Shion sayin how I won!!!



You survived and escaped the hit.

But why did the game freeze up 2 times.

The first time messed me up nicely.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Congrats K-deps, I'm assuming it was mainly a Diddy vs Fox showdown between you two.



Yeah is was just those 2

But seriously Shion those were some epic matches.
Great job man'

Those freezes kinda messed me up too.
Sooo what are you gonna write on your hit list...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yeah is was just those 2
> 
> But seriously Shion those were some epic matches.
> Great job man'
> ...



I guess.

I put that the target escaped, cuz im still gonna finish the hit no matter what.

Good games anyway, at least now I know there are worthy victims of being eliminated.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I guess.
> 
> I put that the target escaped, cuz im still gonna finish the hit no matter what.
> 
> Good games anyway, at least now I know there are worthy victims of being eliminated.



You don't think those were awesome? 
I hope you're not being a sore loser

I think whenever we vs each other its gonna be close like that.
Well we'll see if I escape next time as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You don't think those were awesome?
> I hope you're not being a sore loser
> 
> I think whenever we vs each other its gonna be close like that.
> Well we'll see if I escape next time as well.



The battles were fine.

Tha next hit will come soon, enjoy your close victory before it comes.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 27, 2008)

nyone for a match...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The battles were fine.
> 
> Tha next hit will come soon, enjoy your close victory before it comes.



yo it was TOO close.
I thought i was going to lose but I pulled something out of my ass. You're the best fox I've played in Brawl.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> *I BEAT SHION *
> 
> I survived his hit list. I beat him in a best of 5!!
> Im expecting a little note in your hitlist Shion sayin how I won!!!



grats Deps. I don't think I've fought anyone's Diddy yet, I'll have to see yours sometime.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Shion you and Ronin fighting should be interesting.
Fox vs Ike.
Speed Vs Power


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> yo it was TOO close.
> I thought i was going to lose but I pulled something out of my ass. You're the best fox I've played in Brawl.



Good games.

Tomorrow death arrives.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Good games.
> 
> Tomorrow death arrives.



It'll be fun

And I havent seen your victims in a while.
They probably ran while they had the chance


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> It'll be fun
> 
> And I havent seen your victims in a while.
> They probably ran while they had the chance



Tomorrow.

Ill see you guys later.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> Ill see you guys later.



C ya man.
Great playin with ya.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> *I BEAT SHION *
> 
> I survived his hit list. I beat him in a best of 5!!
> Im expecting a little note in your hitlist Shion sayin how I won!!!



OH SHIT!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> OH SHIT!



I'm surprised I didn't lose

I hope I'll be as lucky tomorrow


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Deps, the games we played, you were lagging right? Were you lagging against Shion as well <.< ? Because I just got out of a match with another friend and we were lagging. I can't tell if it's on my end or not.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

When is this tournament of yours happening Ryoshi?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Deps, the games we played, you were lagging right? Were you lagging against Shion as well <.< ? Because I just got out of a match with another friend and we were lagging. I can't tell if it's on my end or not.



With Shion if there was lag it was very little.
With you it was pretty bad. Maybe your connection isn't that great. I have a LAN adapter which are supposed to be very good but who knows


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> When is this tournament of yours happening Ryoshi?



Maybe in a few days. I'll start the thread soon.

Team play is able in "With friends" correct?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Maybe in a few days. I'll start the thread soon.
> 
> Team play is able in "With friends" correct?



Oh alright, sounds good.

Yup.

But whoever is playing has to specify which team will be what color, or else you will end up with what happened with me, Skeets, Timber and Chem (3v1).


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh alright, sounds good.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> But whoever is playing has to specify which team will be what color, or else you will end up with what happened with me, Skeets, Timber and Chem (3v1).



 yeah.

You'll have to manually select your team, it won't automatically assign teams.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> yeah.
> 
> You'll have to manually select your team, it won't automatically assign teams.



AH! That's a piece of crap

So I guess every match will be singles but we'll still have teams.


Or wait. SOMEONE ELABORATE!

lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> AH! That's a piece of crap
> 
> So I guess every match will be singles but we'll still have teams.
> 
> ...


When you pick "Team Brawl", you have the option of choosing between like 3 different teams (by picking what template your character wears/has) So if 3 people were to pick green, and one picked blue..it'd be the green versus blue, a 3v1. So you'll basically have to set it up beforehand of which people will be on what team. 

I suck at explaining shit, somebody can add on to this.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Alright I get it. I just got confused.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Good games Ryo. Some CC if you don't mind me saying. Don't spam down+A with toon link so much @_@I mean. You just kept doing it over and over each time you were over me, it was really easy to just dodge and counter it. 

Good games though.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 27, 2008)

Anybody wanna smash?? please?!?!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good games Ryo. Some CC if you don't mind me saying. Don't spam down+A with toon link so much @_@I mean. You just kept doing it over and over each time you were over me, it was really easy to just dodge and counter it.
> 
> Good games though.



lolololol

I had to. My parents were on the phone and it kinda gave me lag with inputting commands. So I couldn't really play to my full potential.

Their off now so I'll go on in a little.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

GENTLEMEN!

yet another nite that will be filled with "Brawlment" (and or bowser suicide slams) i be on lata fellas.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

yer ill be on in 20minutes or so.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

WHERE IS CALAMITY???


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll be on for a little bit if anyone if anyone wants to play


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I'll be on for a little bit if anyone if anyone wants to play



Whats your brawl name?

Wait, nvm it's coker.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2008)

it says awaiting registration.. for shion


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 27, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I'll be on for a little bit if anyone if anyone wants to play



Added you!

You too Shion!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2008)

damnit...well not bad second time...havent play brawl in 2 days..
u kicked my ass


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> damnit...well not bad second time...havent play brawl in 2 days..
> u kicked my ass




Yeah, good games man.

Why did you add smash ball in the last game?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm on, I must whore out my noob Zelda to somebody


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

in this thread

There's the new tourney I made. SO JOIN!

Timbs I'm about to go on now.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Added you!
> 
> You too Shion!



I'm not gonna refuse, so ill add you too.

Who's brawl name is "Real"?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2008)

I may try to Brawl online again tomorrow, since I'll have ample time in the AM. 

/fingers crossed for a good connection day


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah, good games man.
> 
> Why did you add smash ball in the last game?



i didnt know i did, lol i was like wtf


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> i didnt know i did, lol i was like wtf



So was I.

But ah well.

U know whos brawl name is "Real"?

CALAMITY, U ON???


----------



## Masurao (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WHERE IS CALAMITY???



Rofl...I'm here dude. My roomate just started playing Mass effect now on our T.V. I was playing ToR on my PSP, and some NMH a little earlier before class. I'll play you at some point tomorrow probably. We could of had our match at 2:30 yesterday since I was pretty free at that time, but we had a miscommunication. 

We will have our match in due time..relax. I might escape I might not...but even if I die I will never stay dead thus your hitlist will always have me on it. As the "undead one".


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl...I'm here dude. My roomate just started playing Mass effect now on our T.V. I was playing ToR on my PSP, and some NMH a little earlier before class. I'll play you at some point tomorrow probably. We could of had our match at 2:30 yesterday since I was pretty free at that time, but we had a miscommunication.



DAMMIT!!!

WTF!?!

.....ok, cool.

Tomorrow it is.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So was I.
> 
> But ah well.
> 
> ...



no i dont know who Real is....I think I had him awaiting registration and later on erased him


----------



## Masurao (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> DAMMIT!!!
> 
> WTF!?!
> 
> ...



Lol your really looking foward to eliminating me aren't you? Well as I said before..if I lose I will never stay dead MWAHHAHHAHAH!

I want to fight K-deps too...I've fought alot of Diddy's which might not be good for him(his advantage over you lol). On the other hand, I haven't fought many Fox users yet, aside from Darkhope's...even though I managed to win I'm still not used to fighting Foxes in Brawl at least. But your "MAH FOXIE" should be interesting to fight nonetheless.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Shion, you do know that your smashes diminish right? It's probably not a wise idea just to keep spamming them for all of your attacks, it'd make it really hard to start koing people towards the end. Especially with fox, it'd be ideal to keep your down smash fresh to shinespike effectively.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2008)

alright everyone, have a good night, I got a track meet tomorrow, but I'll be on in the morning....anyway wish me luck and I hope to play yall later.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Shion, you do know that your smashes diminish right? It's probably not a wise idea just to keep spamming them for all of your attacks, it'd make it really hard to start koing people towards the end. Especially with fox, it'd be ideal to keep your down smash fresh to shinespike effectively.



You didn't just give away his style of play did you? He spams smashes huh? Well I certaintly didn't expect to hear that. I was expecting tilt combos...a.k.a SFFLing combos..or dair into shines. I might be a alittle dissapointed. lol j/k


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 27, 2008)

Good games Timbers...wasn't expecting the lag, lol.

Very nice Zelda/Shiek!


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

alrite. who the hell is on??


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Good games Iron  

And lol, I didn't intentionally mean to give it away. I dunno, I'll have to play him sometime without Zelda. I don't think he knows how to DI, though. I was able to combo him 4 times with Zelda's usmash <.< It's a fairly easy smash to escape. Whatever he's doing is effective I guess. I've been unable to beat both Nin and Chem with my Fox, so I can't really talk mighty about my own Fox.

AND ZELDA IS SOOO MUCH BETTER IN BRAWL. I still suck with her but holy crap is she fun to play now.

edit: I'm in a room bayo 

edit 2:  You were lagging too? I was getting a few spikes but nothing major. You're the third person that I've lagged with today though, I'm beginning to doubt my wifi connection


----------



## Banshi (Mar 27, 2008)

i'll play some, kingbayo


----------



## Masurao (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good games Iron
> 
> And lol, I didn't intentionally mean to give it away. I dunno, I'll have to play him sometime without Zelda. I don't think he knows how to DI, though. I was able to combo him 4 times with Zelda's usmash <.< It's a fairly easy smash to escape. Whatever he's doing is effective I guess. I've been unable to beat both Nin and Chem with my Fox, so I can't really talk mighty about my own Fox.



I need to fight your Fox at some point. I understand Chem as I've heard he is godly. Who does Nin use against your Fox? Maybe you should go for a change, or maybe it was a bad match up. I mean Fox is still very good now, but I wanted to try out other characters..and I turned out I got alot better with them than with my Fox. Keep trying Lucario out he's pretty good. 

Fox got stale to me, which is why I changed. He still is one of my top 5 characters as number 5 lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm on, I must whore out my noob Zelda to somebody


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

Banshi said:


> i'll play some, kingbayo



k pimp, here i come. u got my code? im bout to add ya


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 27, 2008)

is anyone free to battle?...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm using ZSS, Zelda, Snake, and Lucario.  I really haven't used Fox since the first 3 or 4 days brawl was out, partially because I find these characters more entertaining to play, the other part being that I feel kind of weird using my main in friendlies, when everyone else is switching between their alts/are on random.

Yes, I hate admitting it, but Chem is very good  I couldn't even beat his Falco, and he apparently has 2 other characters that are even better than it. I can't remember what char Nin used  I'll have to ask him when he comes online.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

I was spamming up smashes just for the hell of it.

Those matches were for fun, i'm not damned enough to fight my best in every battle am I?

I was being stupid man.

Ask k-dep or ryu if i up spam in my serious battles.

And speaking about donkey show, i managed a 5 out of 8 wins on him.


----------



## Banshi (Mar 27, 2008)

i'll play some, blind itachi

edit: shion, i use the name real for my brawl name because banshi is too long


----------



## Masurao (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I was spamming up smashes just for the hell of it.
> 
> Those matches were for fun, i'm not damned enough to fight my best in every battle am I?
> 
> ...



Ryu? That's me...you never fought me lol. Unless you fought someone else.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 27, 2008)

k....for everyone battle invite i missed, im sorry. still practicing wit Ike.
but for the rec., im off 2mar, so i probly be on to like 430. so if ne one, i mean ne one
wanna battle, BRING IT BITCH!!!

Edit: if i dont respond to invite, im probly playin computer...honing my skillz doooooooooood...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Ryu? That's me...you never fought me lol. Unless you fought someone else.



Oops, lol.

My friend has the same username.

Sorry.

But if you really think i would do all this talk and fight like shit, you are mistaken brotha.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Oops, lol.
> 
> My friend has the same username.
> 
> ...



No indeed..I'm positive you are damn good based on the things said so far...look foward to fighting you.


----------



## Banshi (Mar 27, 2008)

lets go, kingbayo


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 27, 2008)

I added you banshi... still i see everybody offline and flame is busy...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No indeed..I'm positive you are damn good based on the things said so far...look foward to fighting you.



Tomorrow is the day.

@Timbers

Don't mistake my fun battles with my serious battles, dude.

Im not as stupid to say that i am good and then play like i did.

Anyway, im out for today.

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Banshi (Mar 27, 2008)

ok adding you now


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know


.......Wolf?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Oops, lol.
> 
> My friend has the same username.
> 
> ...



Beating me is reason enough to glut! lol I usually hand asses around here.... 

My Pit better then spencers? lol


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

banshi, im still awaitin' u.

@minz. dood, ur pit better than spence????
damn, u gotta be a beast then. i aint play u since the week brawl 
came out. i gotta play ya now. its my goal to beat specnes' pit,
and if urs is betta.....*rubs hands greedily*


----------



## Masurao (Mar 28, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Beating me is reason enough to glut! lol I usually hand asses around here....
> 
> My Pit better then spencers? lol



With all my exchanges with Shion I almost forgot about you. I will defeat you as well.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> With all my exchanges with Shion I almost forgot about you. I will defeat you as well.



lol...maybe...we'll see...muwhahahaha.



kingbayo said:


> banshi, im still awaitin' u.
> 
> @minz. dood, ur pit better than spence????
> damn, u gotta be a beast then. i aint play u since the week brawl
> ...


 
I dont know if it is....but Shion said I was one of the best Pit players his face. So I was just asking if Spencers is better, or Mine. I personally think mine is better...but thats more of a ego thing. lol.

And didnt I own you that time I played? or was I goofing off and played someone I sucked with? lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 28, 2008)

argh... someone was calling me and had to drop out...


----------



## Banshi (Mar 28, 2008)

i was playing blind itachi, im still on if you want to play


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol...maybe...we'll see...muwhahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's my time to say this, but Minz's pit was more of a challenge.

Spence is good, but i had an easier time with him.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I dont know if it is....but Shion said I was one of the best Pit players his face. So I was just asking if Spencers is better, or Mine. I personally think mine is better...but thats more of a ego thing. lol.
> 
> And didnt I own you that time I played? or was I goofing off and played someone I sucked with? lol




y yes.....yes u did....but, but i got better since those adolescent times....

we must meet....and fight till i curse u!

@Banshi...im still on...fite me!!!!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> y yes.....yes u did....but, but i got better since those adolescent times....
> 
> we must meet....and fight till i curse u!
> 
> @Banshi...im still on...fite me!!!!



lol, I see. but so have I. After fighting Chem things change in a man. LOL. He taught me alot of stuff. That I now use just by fighting him.



"Shion" said:


> I don't think it's my time to say this, but Minz's pit was more of a challenge.
> 
> Spence is good, but i had an easier time with him.



Cool, but ya its not solid into we actually fight. He spam the arrow alot? From what I saw of him he did. I need to get the ground dodge down....I had it down for melee, just haven't been able to work it into Brawl yet.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, I see. but so have I. After fighting Chem things change in a man. LOL. He taught me alot of stuff. That I now use just by fighting him.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, but ya its not solid into we actually fight. He spam the arrow alot? From what I saw of him he did. I need to get the ground dodge down....I had it down for melee, just haven't been able to work it into Brawl yet.



Lol, i beat Chem.

He knows what he's doing.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, i beat Chem.
> 
> He knows what he's doing.



You beat Chem? No Offense but your better then I thought...OR IM BETTER THEN I THOUGHT! lol. I've beat Chem 3 times out of 15, and he was using his non-mains. My hardest things to fight are Snake, and Fox. And you both happen to main them. >< lol

Snake gets me because of the damn mines, and shit, I don't notice them...and BOOM!

And Fox because I am not used to fighting him, because no one i've ever played him before within my group of friends. So I dont know alot of his moves....


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, i beat Chem.
> 
> He knows what he's doing.



You want him to play serious then? =p


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

sup banshi??
thru for 2nite? good games. i see we may have a new competitor for "one of best". as for me, i have a nasty habit of attackin, wen i kno the other guy is settin up for me to do so. watchu guys call it, 'spamming'?

im learning that u must fite 'spam with spam'.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> sup banshi??
> thru for 2nite? good games. i see we may have a new competitor for "one of best". as for me, i have a nasty habit of attackin, wen i kno the other guy is settin up for me to do so. watchu guys call it, 'spamming'?
> 
> im learning that u must fite 'spam with spam'.



Spaming itself dont bother me....but when all you do is sit in the corner just shooting arrows..lasers...etc..its just fruity, lol. Anyone can do that.....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 28, 2008)

who's Char?... I got a request to join and denied it only to make anew room... =P...


----------



## Banshi (Mar 28, 2008)

GG's kingbayo it was fun, i have to go for now

but yeah, spamming doesnt work once you get so good, i was just taking advantage of it because you let me


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

i agree. i love fiting games. shit like tekken, soul caliber ect. im used to attacking. so wen someone is spammin' me, i go in close, to attack.....
but instead, they may roll away and commence the spam'ment, or fuck'rape
me for my openings in jumpin in

@Banshi...i can tell ur good tho, dont get me wrong. i kno i have openings where u can jus fully decimate me.  and yesss those were good games, i look foward to our next encounter. to spam...or not spam....that is the question^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 28, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i agree. i love fiting games. shit like tekken, soul caliber ect. im used to attacking. so wen someone is spammin' me, i go in close, to attack.....
> but instead, they may roll away and commence the spam'ment, or fuck'rape
> me for my openings in jumpin in



you're of my kind ... *opens room for you*


----------



## Banshi (Mar 28, 2008)

im awesome in soul calibur also (taki,nightmare) cant wait for 4 to come out

but yeah, cant wait till next time, practice makes perfect


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 28, 2008)

damn.. i wanted to play with DS... i guess it's my bad luck ...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Is DS donkey show? Assuming it is, good games ^^ Still have a lot to learn with Zelda/shiek though =\ picked her up today.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 28, 2008)

The one and only. =P

@ BI

Didn't know you were trying to play me.  I got an open room right now so if you're up for it, go in.  And yeah, I'm Char.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2008)

now DS plays when I am not on spring break 

Though I think I played a few matches with you, I played chem a good bit to.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

lol, think i gotten better. i kept up with chem and abap....now if only i can
win the match....


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> now DS plays when I am not on spring break
> 
> Though I think I played a few matches with you, I played chem a good bit to.



No you haven't yet.  



> lol, think i gotten better. i kept up with chem and abap....now if only i can
> win the match....



LOL, good times, good times.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

u guys are some brawlin' warriors wen i check the thread in mornin, i see some of u play to 5am!...im tired as shit. i still wanna play, but mind-body wont
let me....damn slave labor  of a job...


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

Now is everyone on spring break?

Or is everyone skipping school/work like I am?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 28, 2008)

i have spring break who wants to play some?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> i have spring break who wants to play some?



I'll get on in 5 minutes.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 28, 2008)

yea didnt see u...did u ever add me??
I like how half of page 66 was about me....Minz, I've worked on not using arrows sooo much. It works on alot of people, cuz some have a hard time dodging. I need to play u one on one with no items...either way Shion is beastly with Fox...I cant keep up close range with those fast characters, and shooting arrows didnt work cuz of his down + b...Maybe we can play late tonight, cuz my track meet will prob last till 10.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> yea didnt see u...did u ever add me??
> I like how half of page 66 was about me....Minz, I've worked on not using arrows sooo much. It works on alot of people, cuz some have a hard time dodging. I need to play u one on one with no items...either way Shion is beastly with Fox...I cant keep up close range with those fast characters, and shooting arrows didnt work cuz of his down + b...Maybe we can play late tonight, cuz my track meet will prob last till 10.



I see, and ya Shions fox is. I probably wont be on that late. Sorry.....


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

I added you spencer.

And it's still awaiting for registration


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Shion is beastly with Fox





Minzara said:


> I see, and ya Shions fox is.



=[ I don't like downplaying people, but I really don't see that. As much as he spams his smashes (stale moves) and lacks shdl, drills and tilts..I just don't see it. Maybe you guys aren't use to playing against Fox?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> =[ I don't like downplaying people, but I really don't see that. As much as he spams his smashes (stale moves) and lacks shdl, drills and tilts..I just don't see it. Maybe you guys aren't use to playing against Fox?



While I havent played against Fox often, and he is one of the characters I suck at fighting. He did use more attacks on me...lol


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> =[ I don't like downplaying people, but I really don't see that. As much as he spams his smashes (stale moves) and lacks shdl, drills and tilts..I just don't see it. Maybe you guys aren't use to playing against Fox?



TIMBERS! u sonava bitchlaugh, when is the next time we gon have
anatha battle royal like the other nite?

plus, havent faced u mano-e-mano in quite some time...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Donkey Show can I add you and you add me?

And whos this Chem I keep hearing about. He seems good, can I play him?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> =[ I don't like downplaying people, but I really don't see that. As much as he spams his smashes (stale moves) and lacks shdl, drills and tilts..I just don't see it. Maybe you guys aren't use to playing against Fox?



I always struggle with Fox/Falco either way, but I mean it was just like nothin worked...but that was the first time I played in 2 days so who knows....I may have been rusty lol.

To Ryoshi...well I'll re-add u and see what happens...but that will be later tonight I'm about to go.

And yea who is Chem...I want to play (get beat by) him


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

nyone up for a game...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

Chem is DS's brother, and he is REALLY FUCKING GOOD. LIKE GODLY GOOD....


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> =[ I don't like downplaying people, but I really don't see that. As much as he spams his smashes (stale moves) and lacks shdl, drills and tilts..I just don't see it. Maybe you guys aren't use to playing against Fox?



As I said before.

I don't fight to win on FFA's or anything else other than serious battles.

Believe what you want, but that is not my way of playing.

You will never know until you have had a battle with me.

I can say the same about you and Zelda, spamming your side B all the time.

I'm sure you will disagree with me, but thats all you do.

Get my point?

You probably battle seriously on challenges or whatnot, so do I.

So don't make assumptions on how others play until after you have played them seriously.

@Minz


So I DIDNT beat DS, but his BROTHER????


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll have to get his code then....D S give him mine and give me his lol. But hey everyone I'll be on late tonight, wish me luck in my track meet, I got to go beat black people in hurdles and 100m. See yall and have a good rest of the day!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> As I said before.
> 
> I don't fight to win on FFA's or anything else other than serious battles.
> 
> ...



If you faught Chem...then yes lol


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Guys trust me Shion DOES NOT just spam smashes. 
When he plays seriously he plays very smart.

Shion do you think I could beat Chem?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

i fought chem last nite. the way he plays, overwhelms you. hes always on the attack and always one or 2 steps ahead. hes good alrite.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> As I said before.
> 
> I don't fight to win on FFA's or anything else other than serious battles.
> 
> ...



We both had over 1 stock left. Even if it was an FFA, remaining with just us two I'd think you'd play differently. Also, I only have been playing Zelda for a day, and Din's Fire isn't exactly something used to KO with, so it going stale doesn't matter (do B moves even diminish?)  

If you say so. I'll have to get in on a 1v1 with you sometime.

Deps: I was talking about when you're 100%+. It does get predictable.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

so who name on here is Gixa??
or is he someones friend that i made mine?
ne way, good games. ur very good at down+A'smashes. very difficult to dodge.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

got a room open for ne one who wanna play...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i fought chem last nite. the way he plays, overwhelms you. hes always on the attack and always one or 2 steps ahead. hes good alrite.



Depends.

Chem waits for his openings generally, once he gets them he'll combo you right off the stage. He's definitely dangerous, so it's not wise to underestimate him.

Judging by what DS was hinting at earlier, I don't think Chem was playing his best/mains when he faced Shion.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Chem waits for his openings generally, once he gets them he'll combo you right off the stage. He's definitely dangerous, so it's not wise to underestimate him.


This, lol.

He's still, by far, the most talented player I've come across so far via wifi.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> This, lol.
> 
> He's still, by far, the most talented player I've come across so far via wifi.



Lol, what? 

It's true though, I've faced Chem many times and he doesn't run at you like a crazy retard trying to get a hit in, he plays very tactical in a sense.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> This, lol.
> 
> He's still, by far, the most talented player I've come across so far via wifi.



Aye.

1. Chem
2. Nmaster/Shion
3. Me and everyone else i faced thats even with me. Vio,Ronin..etc..and others as well, lol I guess. i dont know


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, what?
> 
> It's true though, I've faced Chem many times and he doesn't run at you like a crazy retard trying to get a hit in, he plays very tactical in a sense.



.....crazy retard..

EdIT: this post marks me as an OFFICIAL academy teacher...finally, im not a chuunin no mas...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, what?
> 
> It's true though, I've faced Chem many times and he doesn't run at you like a crazy retard trying to get a hit in, he plays very tactical in a sense.



I was agreeing with you


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I was agreeing with you



Lol, I failed to recognize that. :sweat


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 28, 2008)

Is Timbers Flare? You have a filthy Zelda..
I want to play more but Guilty Gear keeps pulling me away....XD


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

My Wifi has been acting up lately 

Sorry Dil for the quadrupole NO CONTEST!

lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Is Timbers Flare? You have a filthy Zelda..
> I want to play more but Guilty Gear keeps pulling me away....XD



Yeah he is. 

Play more Brawl Skeets, turn away from Guilty Gear.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Is Timbers Flare? You have a filthy Zelda..
> I want to play more but Guilty Gear keeps pulling me away....XD



lol I'm not sure if filthy is used in a good or bad way here, but I'd assume it to be the latter xD 

I'm really bad at sweetspotting her aerials.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

if nyones up for a ffa ill have a room open from now, just invade it nytime


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah he is.
> 
> Play more Brawl Skeets, turn away from Guilty Gear.


Not happening. It's tourney season so Guilty Gear it is....

I'm actually going on now to play with a friend who's been bugging me...



Timbers said:


> lol I'm not sure if filthy is used in a good or bad way here, but I'd assume it to be the latter xD
> 
> I'm really bad at sweetspotting her aerials.


Ha ha. Her fire makes my grenades semi useless....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Not happening. It's tourney season so Guilty Gear it is....
> 
> I'm actually going on now to play with a friend who's been bugging me...





But....but..it's tourney season for SSBB all year round, lol. 

Alright Skeets, try to get on more often though man, I almost miss being hit by grenades, mines, mortars, etc.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> if nyones up for a ffa ill have a room open from now, just invade it nytime



Waiting


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Aye.
> 
> 1. Chem
> 2. Nmaster/Shion
> 3. Me and everyone else i faced thats even with me. Vio,Ronin..etc..and others as well, lol I guess. i dont know



Shouldn't I be up there some where?
I beat Shion which is hard to do


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

@timbers ~  i kept exiting lol... i was waiting for someone else to join but there wifi was a bit dodgy at the time... 

and they still havent joined


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @timbers ~  i kept exiting lol... i was waiting for someone else to join but there wifi was a bit dodgy at the time...
> 
> and they still havent joined



lol yeah I wasn't sure if you were getting off wifi or what xP


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ join the game timbers

c-pimp's in there fighting my bro... ill join if u join in, making it a ffa


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted by gixa786
> if nyones up for a ffa ill have a room open from now, just invade it nytime





Timbers said:


> Waiting



mee too

EDIT: up! nevermind...see u already have 4..
aww, hell, i just create a room, see if ne one joins...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

damn... that was quite a bit of lag versing c-pimp, my bro said he coudnt take it nymore lmao


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 28, 2008)

@gixa: I was playing your bro the whole time? xD Well, tell him it was a fun match. My defeat was due to mainly the lag on my part though >_<

edits: np, I didn't feel like going through that as well 

Joining your room, bay-o..though there's no one in it atm


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

if nyone wants to join feel free

ther shud be 3 in my game... so ...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_yo anyone here wanna fight  _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ ill fight ya... fc's in sig


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_same as me man ... my name is "hamza"  _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

for some dumb reason i started playin classic mode... its easy mode due to me just wanting some new trophies, so ive almost fini...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_aight i got a game set up now so just join whenever  _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ will do


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 28, 2008)

@k-deps, bay-o, and D K: Sorry for leaving the game already...my cousin wanted to play Brawl so I gave up the controller  Great matches, everyone 

Lol, I couldn't believe I got all the smash balls on that lylat cruise stage xD


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @k-deps, bay-o, and D K: Sorry for leaving the game already...my cousin wanted to play Brawl so I gave up the controller  Great matches, everyone
> 
> Lol, I couldn't believe I got all the smash balls on that lylat cruise stage xD



That made me so mad
And I realized I suck at FFAs


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Violent-nin! I brawled you at last! One win, one loss....the fact that you beat me with ZSS caused me to start maining ZSS. Great character, eh? I'll admit that the second battle was a bit cheap--the one stock and all--but I'd actually been brawling with my cousin, and he was getting ticked off waiting. Otherwise I would have done a bunch more matches.

Is it overconfident of me to say we're almost evenly matched?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone wanna brawl?



Would if I could. I'll add you when I can though.

Me: (1504-5400-1546)


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone wanna brawl?



ill fight ya fc's in sig


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ill fight ya fc's in sig



nice be on in a sec


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Violent-nin! I brawled you at last! One win, one loss....the fact that you beat me with ZSS caused me to start maining ZSS. Great character, eh? I'll admit that the second battle was a bit cheap--the one stock and all--but I'd actually been brawling with my cousin, and he was getting ticked off waiting. Otherwise I would have done a bunch more matches.
> 
> Is it overconfident of me to say we're almost evenly matched?



Really? That was my second time using ZSS. On the second match I didn't notice it was 1 stock, till I died and it said game.

Your good, but I really don't know if we're evenly matched or not, we only played two matches after all. :sweat


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

hosting now k-deps...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_anoyone else wanna fight ... BTW ... nobody i have ever fought has beaten me when i play with Ike ... ask gixa ... he came close ... still killed him though  _


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Really? That was my second time using ZSS. On the second match I didn't notice it was 1 stock, till I died and it said game.
> 
> Your good, but I really don't know if we're evenly matched or not, we only played two matches after all. :sweat



If I had to pick, I'd say you're better. 

*shrugs* Hope to see you soon on Wi-fi again!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking for calamity.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_nobody really wants their ass kicked  _


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _nobody really wants their ass kicked  _



I'd knock that cocky attitude right out of you but my Wii is in use. ;__;


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_ im just bored and need to fight someone ... and no joke ... nobody has ever beaten me when i play as ike yet ... im looking for someone who can  _


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ im just bored and need to fight someone ... and no joke ... nobody has ever beaten me when i play as ike yet ... im looking for someone who can  _



Please read the post above yours...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_thats post don't mean shit to me  ... when you prove you can kick my ass ... then I can cut this cocky attitude  _


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Please read the post above yours...



Feeling froggy huh.

What makes you think you can win?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _thats post don't mean shit to me  ... when you prove you can kick my ass ... then I can cut this cocky attitude  _



I would sit here all day, arguing with you, but I don't argue with people who can't beat me.



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> Feeling froggy huh.
> 
> What makes you think you can win?


Skill...or maybe overconfidence.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ im just bored and need to fight someone ... and no joke ... nobody has ever beaten me when i play as ike yet ... im looking for someone who can  _



Have I added you yet?  I'll probably just whore out Zelda or Sheik though. I'm on a mission of men to not suck with them.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I would sit here all day, arguing with you, but I don't argue with people who can't beat me.



Dude, what the fuck is your problem, man,

You're the one with the cocky attitude here.

And it looks like you're in no situation to talk trash since you can't back up anything you say.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Have I added you yet?  I'll probably just whore out Zelda or Sheik though. I'm on a mission of men to not suck with them.


_IDk ... add me and ill add you .. then we'll fight if you want .. and use whoever the hell you want to ... i want to find someone who can kill me  _


"Shion" said:


> Dude, what the fuck is your problem, man,
> 
> You're the one with the cocky attitude here.
> 
> And it looks like you're in no situation to talk trash since you can't back up anything you say.


_Fo real  _


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

Where is  K-Dep?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Where is  K-Dep?



YO You can still call me Chaps if you want. I like that name

Sorry gixa there was a lot of lag


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> YO You can still call me Chaps if you want. I like that name
> 
> Sorry gixa there was a lot of lag



Ths time has come.

3 lives, best of 3, final d.

ill be waiting


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

lol

@k-deps ~ u were fighting my bro... he says u kept jumping off and exiting?

and ye it was laggy when i was watching

@nightmare ~ that ike match was fun... those items started getting annoying after a while


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_then did i fight you gixa  _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ yes u were fighting me when u beat me with ike... but my bro beat u when u entered that 1 match 3 stock just now...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_your bother is an asshole with falco ... in other words ... he good ... fucking beat my ass nicely  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice matches Bayo, C-Pip?, other person??, and one match Vio entered, and Timber. It was fun, I need food. I was just trying to see who i can play so i played many different chars. was very fun. XD Peach took a while to die. ;D

I'll be on later to play some more, but it is n ow time for food. =D


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your bother is an asshole with falco ... in other words ... he good ... fucking beat my ass nicely  _



lol

he sed u were doin well one min and then nex u just kinda gave up or something... lol but he sed gd games nyway


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps.

The time came and death touched your soul.

..........Target eliminated.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Well its 1-1 in terms of sets with me and Shion now.
Man Shion I shouldve had that second game

ELIMINATED?!?!

its 1-1 man.
Lets play 1 more set at least to break the tie


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> lol
> 
> he sed u were doin well one min and then nex u just kinda gave up or something... lol but he sed gd games nyway


_yea i kinda let anger get over me  ... and i kinda started to curse way too much to pay attention to me fallin off map  ... 

Anyone up for a few fights  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well its 1-1 in terms of sets with me and Shion now.
> Man Shion I shouldve had that second game
> 
> ELIMINATED?!?!
> ...



The hitman moves on to the next target.

We can do a tie breaker, but you'll still be eliminated on the list.

lol, dude this time i was the one pulling something off my ass in the second battle.

I almost cried man.

You are the most even of adversaries.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The hitman moves on to the next target.
> 
> We can do a tie breaker, but you'll still be eliminated on the list.
> 
> ...



Me too

I think we are very even man.
I respect you as a fellow smasher.
I have to do more tournaments to get more experience.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Me too
> 
> I think we are very even man.
> I respect you as a fellow smasher.
> I have to do more tournaments to get more experience.



This comes from the hitmans soul.

GOOD GAME.

HOLY CRAP THOSE GAMES KICKED ASS.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This comes from the hitmans soul.
> 
> GOOD GAME.
> 
> HOLY CRAP THOSE GAMES KICKED ASS.



You gonna be free this weekend to play more?
Also Ronin disappeared off the face of the earth.

He's supposed to be quite good but he's gone some where.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_yo k deps ... i still haven't fought you yet  ... we added each other a while ago but still haven't fought ...  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo k deps ... i still haven't fought you yet  ... we added each other a while ago but still haven't fought ...  _



Wanna fight now????


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_aight  ... lets see how good you are ... you host the game ... i'll be on in like lterally 1 minute  _


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2008)

It's the weekend, and that means slimscane brawls online, who wants some*? 




*some = some games of smashbros online with slimscane


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn good Pit DS!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

good games doods.


----------



## Kai (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm online now and ready for the weekend. I'm in hoping that we can have a full length match K-deps =_=


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_Good fight K deps ... and btw the reason i used fox like 3 times in a row was cuz my mom was being a lazy bitch and making me do shit ... so i had no choice but to play as fox cuz i kept runnin out of time  ... good fights though  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Good fight K deps ... and btw the reason i used fox like 3 times in a row was cuz my mom was being a lazy bitch and making me do shit ... so i had no choice but to play as fox cuz i kept runnin out of time  ... good fights though  _



Yea they were fun.
You're good but not good enough to push me to use Diddy.
What was up with the freezie and smashball matches
Those came out of no where

@Kai
When do you wanna play?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea they were fun.
> You're good but not good enough to push me to use Diddy.
> What was up with the freezie and smashball matches
> Those came out of no where
> ...


_ike was pissing me off though ... i was so frustrated i used the stupid combos  ... diddy is your main  ... you gotta be shittin me ... fuck you for not fighting me with him  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be online in about 5 minutes. I will log on too, so if anyone is hosting I am jumping in those matches., when i log in. ;D


----------



## Masurao (Mar 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea they were fun.
> You're good but not good enough to push me to use Diddy.
> What was up with the freezie and smashball matches
> Those came out of no where
> ...



When I fight you..whenever that will be..I don't want you holding back. Bring out the monkey. I fought a good amount of diddy's before so it might not be good for you.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2008)

Captain Pimp just wrecked my Ness with his Wolf, I blame not being able to play all last week 

I'm adding you to mine Kai.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_fuck this ... im gonna be training like hell now ... i blame myself for not playing for like the past week and a half  ... yo k deps ... when i fight you again ... expect me to 3x times stronger  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> When I fight you..whenever that will be..I don't want you holding back. Bring out the monkey. I fought a good amount of diddy's before so it might not be good for you.


I'll play all out if you want it.
If I realize there's input lag that would screw me up then I won't. There's no point in using main when you can't use him to the fullest.

Oh yea Shion is looking for you. He wants to kick your ass in Brawl


slimscane said:


> Captain Pimp just wrecked my Ness with his Wolf, I blame not being able to play all last week
> 
> I'm adding you to mine Kai.



I'll be sure to play you again slim.
Hopefully no lag this time. 

It's gonna be a long brawling weekend


@Nightmare. Ill be waiting.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha, no log, and a superior Luigi on my part  There's no excuse for your diddy being so hard for him (besides the obvious one)!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 28, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches Bayo, C-Pip?, other person??, and one match Vio entered, and Timber. It was fun, I need food. I was just trying to see who i can play so i played many different chars. was very fun. XD Peach took a while to die. ;D
> 
> I'll be on later to play some more, but it is n ow time for food. =D



Yea, your Peach just didn't know when to give up  



slimscane said:


> Captain Pimp just wrecked my Ness with his Wolf, I blame not being able to play all last week



Lol, I haven't played for a week too  I was wondering why you weren't playing as well like last time xD Good match though, hopefully I'll play you again tomorrow...my cousin's kinda hogging over my wii atm >_<


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the Diddy that stands even with Shion.
And Shion is damn good.
See what I did.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2008)

C-Pimp - haha, I know, I was frustrated with myself 

Let's hope I'll be back up to par next time!

edit: I've never played Shion


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 28, 2008)

K i'll be online now, hope to play some of you guys. =D


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_yo kakashi ... wanna fight man  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo kakashi ... wanna fight man  _



Sure I'll add you.
See you online! =D

edit*
Nice matches Nightmare, sorry i had to leave soon, i got a phone call to pick up someone from the train station, so i had to leave early. hope to play you again soon. nice matches though. =D The pot hole matches were crazy! XD


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_dude ... you main olimar like an asshole ... i hate olimar players ... btw i picked pikachu on accident in our first match  ... i love that lil guy but i suck at fighting with him ... Ike and marth FTW  ... yo stop playing cheap  :rofl _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 28, 2008)

But I love the Capt! ;o;
(I call him Captain Olimar ;D )
Don't worry I didn't know who to play when I played you, so I went Pikachu first, to avoid another mirror i went.. umm would he play Olimar? I figured the odds were no, so I chose him and yay! I like the capt. I will play my other guys with you though if you like. I have no problem with that. ^_^


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_nah nah keep fighting as olimar ... i didn't fight you as Ike vs Olimar ... besides ... its hard to actually find an olimar player who can kill me ... im happy you kicked my ass with him  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I'm done playing today.
I have all day tomorrow to play so see you guys then


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 28, 2008)

are alot of yall gonna be on tomorrow?? cuz I'm dead tired after track...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_yeah sure man ... tomorrow we'll fight you ... i need to take a break with the games and workout right now  _


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll probably be on tomorrow too.

I'm still on right now if anyone is up.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sry, but I'm so tired. I won the 110m and 300m hurdles. It was fun as hell and we beat all the other schools. Anyway, have a great night, and I'll see ya'll tomorrow ok?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I'll probably be on tomorrow too.
> 
> I'm still on right now if anyone is up.


_sorry ... too much shit goin on to play  ... at least it will be active as hell tomorrow  _


Spencer_Gator said:


> I'm sry, but I'm so tired. I won the 110m and 300m hurdles. It was fun as hell and we beat all the other schools. Anyway, have a great night, and I'll see ya'll tomorrow ok?


_nice job ... though your legs much be killing you now  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I am back on, so if anyone wants to play lets brawl! I'll join any room i see. ;D
I should be up for a while, it is Friday. =D


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 28, 2008)

i be on lata too... and nightmare,my first time seein u roun here, i fuckin love ur attitude! 
gotta play ya


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i be on lata too... and nightmare,my first time seein u roun here, i fuckin love ur attitude!
> gotta play ya


_i'll be on NF all night  ... but i can't get on brawl now ... im working out now and my parents are gonna be pissed to see me playing this late  ... thanks man ... yo add me on now and I'll add you first thing tomorrow ... I want to fight you too  _


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i'll be on NF all night  ... but i can't get on brawl now ... im working out now and my parents are gonna be pissed to see me playing this late  ... thanks man ... yo add me on now and I'll add you first thing tomorrow ... I want to fight you too  _



ahh damn. well thats cool. i be on in evenin time afta work 2mar. aight pimp.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll add you Dark Kakashi, my FC is in my sig


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ahh damn. well thats cool. i be on in evenin time afta work 2mar. aight pimp.


_its a deal homie ... BTW ... your main doesn't happen to be olimar  does it _


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Damn good Pit DS!



Haha, thanks.  Not bad for my first day of putting him through the trials of online action.  Things are definitely falling in place with him.

And if Dave is reading this, here's a little advice. Stop using TL's d+air so much.   You're way too predictable man.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Haha, thanks.  Not bad for my first day of putting him through the trials of online action.  Things are definitely falling in place with him.



His smashes are painfully fast. I was using I think..Zelda? lol, not even her tilts were faster than them <.< But you would know that =P


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Lol, toon links down air is as predictable with a monkey and a banana.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _its a deal homie ... BTW ... your main doesn't happen to be olimar  does it _



hell naw, i hate that lil bitch
Link and Dkong. followed by Ike...and soon C. Falcon..he has great potential

@Shion...LMAO


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hell naw, i hate that lil bitch
> Link and Dkong. followed by Ike...and soon C. Falcon..he has great potential
> 
> @Shion...LMAO



Lol, aren't i right?

So calamity and i cant battle til like, monday.

wtf.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to Brawl DS ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> His smashes are painfully fast. I was using I think..Zelda? lol, not even her tilts were faster than them <.< But you would know that =P



LOL, true true.  But you're right, I know how Zelda works.   Pit is a very good Zelda counter.  In fact, projectile friendly characters are all generally good Zelda counters.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, toon links down air is as predictable with a monkey and a banana.



Truth. Haven't played a toon link yet that didn't just love to abuse it <.<



Donkey Show said:


> LOL, true true.  But you're right, I know how Zelda works.   Pit is a very good Zelda counter.



 Yeah, and aside from I think..2 matches with Spencer Gator's pit, I've had no experience playing against one, so I was kind of lost in the dark on what to do, especially with Zelda..I don't think I've played with her any longer than a day and a half xP


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

It's like the minute he's in the air and you're anywhere in the vicinity, you know it's coming.



Blind Itachi said:


> I need to Brawl DS ...



I'm working tonight so you're out of luck.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I'ma head to bed, hopefully some sleep will do me good.

I'm going to add Shion, DS, and Kingbayo to my list, you guys add me too. Anyone else who wants to play with me let me know and I'll add you aswell 

I main Ness, G&W, Luigi, and Lucas. Hopefully we can get some good brawls in tomorrow


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to Brawl BI ...


lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2008)

@DS: N-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

let's brawl then roy...


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

alright let me go set it up


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Slmiscane, pm me.

I wont be online and i might forget.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Truth. Haven't played a toon link yet that didn't just love to abuse it <.<




Then you haven't met my TL yet, I don't spam that shit lol....

Lol @ Shion..yeah it sucks we won't be able to play until Mon...but we will have our match my friend. At any rate, I'm turning in peace peoples.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 29, 2008)

watcha think DK? havent i gotten betta??


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

DK or DS?^^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2008)

gotta go man.. damn you got me right and kicked me... excelllent matches... that's what i call brawling.. never running...


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 29, 2008)

gg's DK. seems like its always u and i round this time o' nite.
see u next time pimp

@Shion...if u were refering to me, D K. i rarely play D S one on one^^


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

awesome matches man..most of them were close

see ya blind


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Welp, im off too.

About 3 am herrr....

see u guys laterz.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

fun matches bayo. yeah we get to play at this time, if not sometimes i end up playing DS (CHEM), and Vio late. lol

anyway nice matches man, i see you picking up Captain Falcon, that's cool. keep at it. yeah you keep geeting better, i keep trying new ways to KO you now. XD

oh yeah slimscane, i added you. hope to play you this weekend. =D


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 29, 2008)

until 2mar bitches. lata.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Sucks having to work 5 am to 5 pm...can't play Brawl that much...and by time i get home, im too tired. lol


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

^those are some tough hours man xD


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoever I was fighting that kept picking the gay ass stages. Seiously Screw you. XD I can't play for shit are moving stages....


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah I'm used to Final Destination...and Final Destination only


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> yeah I'm used to Final Destination...and Final Destination only



I dont mind others stages then Final D. But these fuckers kept picking the Ice Climbers stage then Pikochat..really those stages suck seriously. Fucking annoyed me.


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah I only play those stages when I feel like playing around with friends and stuff but besides that I would never choose those levels


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> yeah I only play those stages when I feel like playing around with friends and stuff but besides that I would never choose those levels



Aye, I completely agree...anyway, I tried the infitine jump with sonic one round when we werent on one of those gay stages. And it worked like a charm, lol. That shit is awesome.


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol

yeah sonic has a few advantages that annoys me sometimes..like that XD

hey mind if I add you?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> lol
> 
> yeah sonic has a few advantages that annoys me sometimes..like that XD
> 
> hey mind if I add you?



go ahead we can brawl now  if u like?


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

unfortunately I'm going to bed now but tomorrow for sure


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> unfortunately I'm going to bed now but tomorrow for sure



Alright, thats cool, lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone up? XD
I can't sleep and I can probably run a few games.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

So anyone awake and up for some matches?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> So anyone awake and up for some matches?



sure....ill get on now


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> sure....ill get on now



nice you host please


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> nice you host please



Room hosted..  just come and join

Man I suck with Metaknight and Yoshi. lol Fun matches though man. I stopped using Pit and playing serious with him when I noticed you werent going to bring out Diddy...lol

Also if you didnt noticed I killed myself the times you killed yourself, or when you were away and died. I also let you hit me a few times because you got hit by the beam, wanted to be fair.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Good games minz.
Looks like I can beat your main with Lucas now.
Didn't bother using main cause of some input lag and it was fun using Lucas vs Pit



Good games


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Good games minz.
> Looks like I can beat your main with Lucas now.
> Didn't bother using main cause of some input lag and it was fun using Lucas vs Pit
> 
> ...



Only beat him after the first game, because I stop trying, You bummed me out man, I was hoping you bring out Diddy. Then I saw Lucas again, and I was "Booo! Fuck this!" And stop caring, lol.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Only beat him after the first game, because I stop trying, You bummed me out man, I was hoping you bring out Diddy. Then I saw Lucas again, and I was "Booo! Fuck this!" And stop caring, lol.



Sorry man
I don't bother using Diddy with lag. I was about to choose him but Diddy realizes a lot on timing so I didn't wanna do bad with my main just because of lag.

If you wanna know on what level my Diddy is it's about even with Shion's Fox.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Sorry man
> I don't bother using Diddy with lag. I was about to choose him but Diddy realizes a lot on timing so I didn't wanna do bad with my main just because of lag.
> 
> If you wanna know on what level my Diddy is it's about even with Shion's Fox.



That may be so, but I also have problems fighting Fox. So I might stand a better chance again'st Diddy. If you catch my drift. And ya lag fucks up alot of my combos too...was seriously fucking me over with Ike, and Pit, if you didnt noticed me pretty much swinging at airs at times....lol...

Its okay... I just said fuck it I am going to play side characters then. I think I am getting damn good with Sonic, how was my Sonic?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone on?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> That may be so, but I also have problems fighting Fox. So I might stand a better chance again'st Diddy. If you catch my drift. And ya lag fucks up alot of my combos too...was seriously fucking me over with Ike, and Pit, if you didnt noticed me pretty much swinging at airs at times....lol...
> 
> Its okay... I just said fuck it I am going to play side characters then. I think I am getting damn good with Sonic, how was my Sonic?



Your Sonic could use some work
You miss too much with his grabs/attacks though
Keep workin on it.
Well I'm willing to play you with Diddy now but I won't be at my best. Play me seriously though.
You up for it?

I'm on Shion
We'll play some later


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone on?



sure shion lets go for a few rounds...

*EDIT* oh shit just read ur post dips...uhhh sure...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, u make room.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

AHH whats going on
Who am I playing first?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

AHHHHHHH!!! lets just do a 3 for all? lol


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Ill go on and whoever I see first Ill play


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2008)

nin I see ur on lets fight
Minz it wont let me in ur game..


----------



## mab (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i want to brawl XD

here is my code 4940-5406-2070

i will add of the above who are online to play aganist u guys


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> nin I see ur on lets fight
> Minz it wont let me in ur game..



Sorry can't right now, doing tournament matches (Smashboards/Wifi-Wars tournament).


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2008)

good games K-Deps...sry I have to let my little bro play for a little while. It was fun, ur Diddy was tough to beat, but good games dude.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry can't right now, doing tournament matches (Smashboards/Wifi-Wars tournament).



its fine I understand, I started playing K-Deps anyway


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Dont get too confident spencer
I wasn't really going serious or anything.
I only used my bananas once throughout the whole thing.
I was just playing for fun

Good matches 

EDIT: Spencer to help make you less predictable I would not keep side stepping in the same direction because if I had a banana you would be screwed 
So mix your movements up a little more to keep people guessing.
Also were you gettin some lag in our game?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry can't right now, doing tournament matches (Smashboards/Wifi-Wars tournament).



Figured as much...I tried to join too! lol


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Fun matches Shion, lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_anyone up for a few fights  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure night mare lol ill do some

dont know if I have u added though...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_cool ... ill get on now ... just host the match and ill find ya  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Do i have u on my friendlist? lol


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

lol, i used olimar.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> lol, i used olimar.



lol I used game and watch...lol


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Do i have u on my friendlist? lol


_not sure  ... but i added you and im waiting registration  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _not sure  ... but i added you and im waiting registration  _



lol Ill add you now...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> lol, i used olimar.



Shion wanna play? Well anyone wanna play?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Dont get too confident spencer
> I wasn't really going serious or anything.
> I only used my bananas once throughout the whole thing.
> I was just playing for fun
> ...



O I'm not gettin confident. I noticed the banana thing.  And yea I was getting some lag, especially in second and third one for some reason. Anyway good games, next time go serious lol. sadly, I think I'm starting to get better with Marth than Pit..but I prefer Pit. I'll be on till about 12:20 if anyone wantws to play


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> O I'm not gettin confident. I noticed the banana thing.  And yea I was getting some lag, especially in second and third one for some reason. Anyway good games, next time go serious lol. sadly, I think I'm starting to get better with Marth than Pit..but I prefer Pit. I'll be on till about 12:20 if anyone wantws to play



Lol, those little bananas piss me off when he plays seriously.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, those little bananas piss me off when he plays seriously.



They're great aren't they 
Shion you have a wired connection right? If so I think thats why I don't lag with you. I also have a wired connection.

So anyone up for some games....please


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay....help me guys...how can i add someone to my Friends....i wanna play with you.

@ Nightmare: Sig


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

You have to give us yours as well, but there is a thread for it, it's stickied, just PM whoever you add. 

I'll play K-deps, I should have time for at least one game.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

lol fun games nightmare sorry I had to go someone was at the door, So I kindof just handed the controler to my GF at that last match towards the end...lol. Game and Watch beat Marth...lol and the suacide kills man so many LOLS...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay....help me guys...how can i add someone to my Friends....i wanna play with you.
> 
> @ Nightmare: Sig


_just go on wifi and on the friend roster it gives you an option to add friends ... just put their friend code in and ta do  .... my sig  _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol fun games nightmare sorry I had to go someone was at the door, So I kindof just handed the controler to my GF at that last match towards the end...lol. Game and Watch beat Marth...lol and the suacide kills man so many LOLS...


_ ... oooo i see  ... i hate suicide kills ... still got your ass with bowser and dedede  ... i wanna fight you again later with game and watch  ... we were even till the end but then you got my ass  
_


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2008)

So Jerry is Captain Pimp?? hmm well he couldnt beat my Pit...but he beat everyone else I tried lol


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _just go on wifi and on the friend roster it gives you an option to add friends ... just put their friend code in and ta do  .... my sig  _



Lets see....

Oh hell it seduces me 

I cant look anywhere else


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

SPENCER LETS PLAY SOME MORE....RIGHT AFTER I EAT LUNCH

ILL BE BACK AT 12:50
BE READY OR DIE


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ ... oooo i see  ... i hate suicide kills ... still got your ass with bowser and dedede  ... i wanna fight you again later with game and watch  ... we were even till the end but then you got my ass
> _



lol ya, their annoying where your the one receiving the suicide, but the one giving them its funny as hell. And ya you did. I aint too good with them outside the suicides lol. LOL the funny thing is that is like the 5th time ive played Game and Watch ever, lol. I like his moves, especially the...BACON!!! and now fish..lol. Ya a rematch would be fun, lol.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> So anyone up for some games....please



Added you!


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay...who may i add? 

I dont want to add without permission 


My Code: 4468-0946-9798


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Lets see....
> 
> Oh hell it seduces me
> 
> I cant look anywhere else


_do your best not to look  _


Minzara said:


> lol ya, their annoying where your the one receiving the suicide, but the one giving them its funny as hell. And ya you did. I aint too good with them outside the suicides lol. LOL the funny thing is that is like the 5th time ive played Game and Watch ever, lol. I like his moves, especially the...BACON!!! and now fish..lol. Ya a rematch would be fun, lol.


_yea i saw that ... you sucked with those two  ... yo ... i loved the ending to our sonic vs ike match ... you got stuck :rofl _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay...who may i add?
> 
> I dont want to add without permission
> 
> ...


_add me man  ... though ill have to fight you in a lil while ... im eating now  
_


----------



## mab (Mar 29, 2008)

i want to play too XD

come some chance here XD 

i send even PMs


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

MAH girl came ovar.

Holy shit.

I dunno what the hell she was doing at my house at 6 in the morning...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _do your best not to look  _
> 
> _yea i saw that ... you sucked with those two  ... yo ... i loved the ending to our sonic vs ike match ... you got stuck :rofl _



lol, actually I jumped off intentially to try and do the forever jump for the 2nd time. I just cant seem to get back on the ledge with it yet. lol.....


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay...who may i add?
> 
> I dont want to add without permission
> 
> ...



Added you too, lol.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmph Spencer ran away

And Ill add you Iron Fist and Kyuubi


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> MAH girl came ovar.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> I dunno what the hell she was doing at my house at 6 in the morning...


Sex? 



Nightmare said:


> _add me man  ... though ill have to fight you in a lil while ... im eating now
> _


Okay


IronFist Alchemist said:


> Added you too, lol.





K-deps said:


> Hmph Spencer ran away
> 
> And Ill add you Iron Fist and Kyuubi



Thanks X3


I am preparing to play now


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Hmph Spencer ran away
> 
> And Ill add you Iron Fist and Kyuubi



He said he had to go because his brother wanted on or something..


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> He said he had to go because his brother wanted on or something..


_in other words ... he ran away  _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

nyone for a game... preferably ffa


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _in other words ... he ran away  _



Oh well.
At least my Lunch is almost done........


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _in other words ... he ran away  _



lol....i guess....


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

if nyones interested ill have a game up on wifi... just invade if u wanna brawl


----------



## mab (Mar 29, 2008)

ppl who wanna play right now 

i am ready to kick some @ss 

here the code yet again XD 4940-5406-2070


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Oh well.
> At least my Lunch is almost done........



LUNCH IS DA SHIT!!!!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> if nyones interested ill have a game up on wifi... just invade if u wanna brawl



lol Just invade

RAPE! RAPE!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got home, I will be online and hope to play some people! ;D


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> So Jerry is Captain Pimp?? hmm well he couldnt beat my Pit...but he beat everyone else I tried lol



Yea, that's a-me  Forgot to change my name..my cousin was using my wii yesterday. Once again, I'm no match for your Pit  For a second, I thought Marth was your #1 main 

@slimscane: That was a nice, quick match  I was so close to meteor-smash you, but that platform saved yah  Awesome headbutt at the end though


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Well Guys, I might be on later, but thats it for now. I got to eat,clean the house. sex the GF,( oh shit I say that outloud XD)lol and run some errands! See ya all later!


----------



## mab (Mar 29, 2008)

wow new ppl are treat with dirt huh xD no one even saw my post


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_don't worry about it mab ... ill play you soon ... gimme like 5 minutes to finish up this work i got and ill fight  _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_MAB GET ON NOW   ... i set up a game ... all i need is you to join  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Im gonna go host a room so whoever wants in...wel go in

AND LUNCH WAS FUCKIN DELISH


----------



## mab (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry ppl am net is slow as hell XD

i was happy to play but cannot do $hit since it is like playing slow motion everytime


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2008)

mab and the guy with weird name ill add ya
and I didnt run...my little bro wanted to play some....and then i got bak on and tried to join a game but some error code came on...I'm not afraid of anyone  yea I might lose, but I will try hard as hell


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_whose the guy with a weird name  ... ad yea it was funny lag mab ... then nin and kyuubi joined wtf  _


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay.....i am starting to hate Marth 

But lol we have a couple of nice matches....though...this old Donkey Kong-Mario whatever-stage is shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2008)

.

Edit: There was definitely some major lag when that match started, but it went away about mid way through the match.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Fun matches to whoever is Coker and Scot. Fun times. I have to go eat some lunch so I had to leave. I hate Hyrule castle... too big... >_<
Anyway hope to play you guys when I get back from lunch. See ya! =D


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm Coker, and I added Mab, Kyuubi, and Ironfist so add me back
Good games D K and whoever Scot is..


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay.....i am starting to hate Marth
> 
> But lol we have a couple of nice matches....though...this old Donkey Kong-Mario whatever-stage is shit.


_yea that wa kinda gay stage ... FUCKING ASSHOLE ... my cousin just ended the match ... i lost quick and was watching then he comes up and gives it no contest ... im sorry on the behalf of my cousin guys ... imma kick his ass  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I'm Coker, and I added Mab, Kyuubi, and Ironfist so add me back
> Good games D K and whoever Scot is..





Ah kk, I have no clue who people in here are online. XD
Nice Pit though, that was fun playing a very good Pit.
I am still working on My Capt, so hopefully soon he will be pretty good, since I want to use him in the Team tourney in here. =D
Scot, funny how we both got Mr. G&W at the same time. XD


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Scot is slimscane? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp is pretty damn good w/ Samus.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_anyone wanna fight  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm back from lunch, anyone want to play?
I'll join the room. ;D


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_join my game DK :aumse _


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @slimscane: That was a nice, quick match  I was so close to meteor-smash you, but that platform saved yah  Awesome headbutt at the end though


I only had time for one match, Samus vs Luigi is always interesting. I though I was going to lose though, misfire FTW 



Spencer_Gator said:


> I'm Coker, and I added Mab, Kyuubi, and Ironfist so add me back
> Good games D K and whoever Scot is..


See below


Timbers said:


> I think Scot is slimscane? Correct me if I'm wrong


You are correct! =D I'm going to add both you (timbers) and Spencer, who Pit is very annoying and that I'd like to try 1v1.


Dark Kakashi said:


> Scot, funny how we both got Mr. G&W at the same time. XD


 I know, and Teal at that, I kept getting myself killed because I couldn't pay attention! G&W is one of your mains right?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll add you when I get online slims. And I dislike G&W <.< not because he's a bad character, it's just hard as hell to read his attacks. Every other character you can see the startup lag of the attack. G&W, you can't.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

I find Lucario hard to read >_> I hate his down smash. G&W is just jumpy, and awesome


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG how much i hate Lukas and Ness and their stage


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

lol.

ness is such a wimp.


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> lol.
> 
> ness is such a wimp.



WAT?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I know, and Teal at that, I kept getting myself killed because I couldn't pay attention! G&W is one of your mains right?



Yeah G&W is one of my mains, I like to use him in matches and is fun to see how people fight against him cause most just don't expect to fight one. =D


@Nightmare, Nice matches. So many Items. I got Lucario's FS so many times that one match, then you got Fox's FS the other match. ;o;
The last match with Lucario and with my Ganon didn't finish. ;o;
Either way, Nice Marth and Ike.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> lol.
> 
> ness is such a wimp.



Blasphemy

Shion is such a wimp 

This is slander, why would you spread lies?


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Blasphemy
> 
> Shion is such a wimp
> 
> This is slander, why would you spread lies?



Agreed  **


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Yeah G&W is one of my mains, I like to use him in matches and is fun to see how people fight against him cause most just don't expect to fight one. =D
> 
> 
> @Nightmare, Nice matches. So many Items. I got Lucario's FS so many times that one match, then you got Fox's FS the other match. ;o;
> ...


_ beat your olimar didn't I  ... anyway I'll play you or anyone else in a few hours ... I gotta blow some steam off  _


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Lol, IMO ness looks like a wimp.

I think lucas is better, but that's just me...

no offense to any ness users.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_Both Ness and lucas play cheap as shit  ... _


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

I find them easy to predict.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)

I only play Snake, Sonic, Link, Samus, Meta Knight, Toon Link, Lucario and Ganondorf.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I find them easy to predict.


_cuz they play cheap as shit  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

Good games DK xP who do you main? 

And who is Tia and Hamza? Good games to you guys as well.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice matches Timber and the other 2 people that joined afterwards. I am thirsty, so I am going out to buy me a drink. 'll play when I get back. =D

I should probably take out Kirby cause I rarely play him now. >_>;

And I main the 4 on my sig until I get rid of Kirby. I just toggle between them. As far as an actual main? Still looking for one. ;D


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I asked you that question before :< lol 

You're the first Olimar I've played though, my ZSS got mindfucked because of it. His reach is really deceiving.

my ZSS is also pretty bad to begin with <.<


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good games DK xP who do you main?
> 
> And who is Tia and Hamza? Good games to you guys as well.


_I am Hamza ... thats my real name  _


Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches Timber and the other 2 people that joined afterwards. I am thirsty, so I am going out to buy me a drink. 'll play when I get back. =D
> 
> I should probably take out Kirby cause I rarely play him now. >_>;
> 
> And I main the 4 on my sig until I get rid of Kirby. I just toggle between them. As far as an actual main? Still looking for one. ;D


_Pikachu is definitely your main homie :aumse _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Well i am up for some more games. if anyone wants to play just make a room I'll jump right in. =D


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, IMO ness looks like a wimp.
> 
> I think lucas is better, but that's just me...
> 
> no offense to any ness users.


No offense taken, but as a Ness mainer from the original smash bros., I would have to disagree. Lucas and Ness are both deceptively good characters, but Ness is probably better than Lucas. While Lucas has a superior grab to Ness, and has the best up-smash in the entire game, Ness is heavier (yet has a better recovery), his PK Fire is more utilitarian, his fair has one of the highest priorities in the game, and both his PK Thunder 1 and 2 are better (faster, longer, more damage); not to say that Lucas' are bad, Ness' are just better. Lucas has a better PSI Magnet, but that's of little conciliation because Ness' was buffed from melee as well, but there are still only so few places where either could use it. PK Flash and PK Freeze are both good, but they serve different purposes, so it's hard to compare. Lucas might have slightly better ground game, but Ness' air game is noticeably superior.

So all in all... I'd have to disagree 


Nightmare said:


> _Both Ness and lucas play cheap as shit  ... _





"Shion" said:


> I find them easy to predict.





Nightmare said:


> _cuz they play cheap as shit  _



I'll give you that their moves aren't hard to read, but a good Ness or Lucas player should be able to use their good priority and range to overcome this. Good players that is 

I want to play you guys


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

My best friend mains Ness, and he is pretty damn good at him, when he isn't in ADD mode..lol. Ness can fuck someone up if used right. I've never liked him much, but i've seen people do pretty damn good with him.

I am more into swords....if my sig doesn't give it away....lol


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_swords FTW ... yo Dk ... i forgot all about toon link ... he is one of my mains  ... _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _swords FTW ... yo Dk ... i forgot all about toon link ... he is one of my mains  ... _



Indeed....too bad you suppurt toon link...he is infected with the "gay" <.< lol I dont like toon link at all, i hate that design, ruined Wind Waker.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_ you hate toon link ... i hate link ... hes too heavy for his own good  ... thats why Toon link is win  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ you hate toon link ... i hate link ... hes too heavy for his own good  ... thats why Toon link is win  _



lol, naw its why I am the suicide bomber with link...uses his heavyness to his advantage, he hits pretty hard too...and anything is better then Toon Link, seriously..lol


----------



## Jazz (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not gonna be online, or playing the game for a while.

Probably a month or two


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_ try telling that to Dark kakashi  ... i finally beat his lucario ... no i destroyed lucario  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ try telling that to Dark kakashi  ... i finally beat his lucario ... no i destroyed lucario  _



Too bad for him. Toon Link might be the better character, but that dont mean ill play him, Marth was better then Roy, but I played Roy instead of Marth because Marth looks like a chick. lol. Sadly im forced to play Marth now..since they killed Roy...



Mario said:


> I'm not gonna be online, or playing the game for a while.
> 
> Probably a month or two



Sry to hear


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Too bad for him. Toon Link might be the better character, but that dont mean ill play him, Marth was better then Roy, but I played Roy instead of Marth because Marth looks like a chick. lol. Sadly im forced to play Marth now..since they killed Roy...
> 
> 
> 
> Sry to hear


_Ike >>>>>>>> Roy ... im so happy ike is in this game ... he's my main  ... don't hate on marth   ... though i don't like marths FS ... its too simple and incredibly risky _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Fun matches nightmare. =D
I used more characters that time. I had it set to random. =D
Wolf was beastly. ;D


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Ike >>>>>>>> Roy ... im so happy ike is in this game ... he's my main  ... don't hate on marth   ... though i don't like marths FS ... its too simple and incredibly risky _



Even though I main Ike and he is better then Roy, he can suck a cock! LOL I want my Roy back  I like Marths, its easy to hit. Ikes its nice too. I like them both better then Pits. Pits is nice, but not really all that flashy lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches nightmare. =D
> I used more characters that time. I had it set to random. =D
> Wolf was beastly. ;D


_ thats cuz my zelda/shiek sucks  ... fun matches though ... i had stop playing cuz i had to eat again ...  always hungry i am  _


Minzara said:


> Even though I main Ike and he is better then Roy, he can suck a cock! LOL I want my Roy back  I like Marths, its easy to hit. Ikes its nice too. I like them both better then Pits. Pits is nice, but not really all that flashy lol.


_Ike definitely with Link/toon has the best lookin FS  _


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Minzara, I added you to my Brawl FC list. Anyone wanna add me, PM me... My mains are Captain Falcon and Link as well as Marth...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Hey Minzara, I added you to my Brawl FC list. Anyone wanna add me, PM me... My mains are Captain Falcon and Link as well as Marth...



Okay...just got to find room...lol on my list..64 limit and all lol


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_Just created a room ... i demandz you join  ... anyone whose on my list  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Im cooking food man. Sry eating time for me. Cooking dinner for me, and my women, lol.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

id fight ya knightmare... if the one tv i like to play on wasnt being used by the ps3


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_no problem ... who ever is on now join  _


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> id fight ya knightmare... if the one tv i like to play on wasnt being used by the ps3





Nightmare said:


> _no problem ... who ever is on now join  _



Added both of you to my list... I PM'ed my code to you so let me know when!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

good games slim. do you have a main?


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Man Nightmare, you really owned me in almost all of the fights. I need to tone up on my skills. I noticed that it was lagging for me... I thought you did an awesome job using the characters. It was fun.... Maybe later when I get better we can have another match, lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_great matches mukoru  ... you got me at our final matches ... but when im marth you had no chance  _


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _great matches mukoru  ... you got me at our final matches ... but when im marth you had no chance  _



Lol yeah, your marth was awesome! Compared to when I used him, you handed my ass to me. Definitely going to play you again later...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_train your ass off buddy ... your marth is lacking one thing really ... you need to learn how to doge as him ... you dodge well as falco but when you used marth you rarely dodged  ... just learn to evade attacks better and your marth will be like 10X times better  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

That whole "randomly changing directions as you roll" thing is really bugging me. Games against slim I probably shot the damn aura sphere in the wrong direction at least 20 times.


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Fo' sure I am going to train on dodging more with him... Thanks for the tip and the matches!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> That whole "randomly changing directions as you roll" thing is really bugging me. Games against slim I probably shot the damn aura sphere in the wrong direction at least 20 times.



Lulz...so that's the reason you kept doing it when we had our Wario vs Lucario fight weeks ago.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> That whole "randomly changing directions as you roll" thing is really bugging me. Games against slim I probably shot the damn aura sphere in the wrong direction at least 20 times.


_ ... i suggest you move back further a little when you roll that way you face the right direction _


Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Fo' sure I am going to train on dodging more with him... Thanks for the tip and the matches!


_no problem ... i expect a lot of improvement when we fight again  _


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches? :WOW


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ ... i suggest you move back further a little when you roll that way you face the right direction _
> [/I][/COLOR]



I'm almost positive that it's because I hold the joystick too long while rolling. I don't recall ever doing this in melee though, but I had no reason to really roll in melee to begin with.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Anyone up for some matches? :WOW


_im taking a short break  _


Timbers said:


> I'm almost positive that it's because I hold the joystick too long while rolling. I don't recall ever doing this in melee though, but I had no reason to really roll in melee to begin with.


_I always rolled in melee ... just flick the stick when you try to roll .. who knows it could help  
_


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Anyone up for some matches? :WOW



I'm in for some matches... hehe


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I always rolled in melee ... just flick the stick when you try to roll .. who knows it could help
> _



Yeah. I have retarded fingers that enjoy mashing shit though. I nearly died when I had to change my config around earlier this week, moving my jump from Z to Y. My God, shorthopping was nearly impossible until two days ago..I'd always mash it too hard. I think I've about got the hang of it though. I'll fail a shorthop maybe 15% of the time still, but it's a helluva improvement than it was four days ago. 

*Calamity*:  yes. That's definitely my biggest downfall in using Lucario.

EDIT: Ok yeah it's definitely me holding the joystick too long. In training mode right now. Just flicking it I don't turn around at all, but if I'm holding it a half second too long..I change directions. Actually utilizing that during a brawl is going to be hard though. I hate breaking bad habits.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2008)

*Random question.*

Did anyone here sign up for the Smashboard/Wifi Wars tournament?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_i just really dislike the way fox is in this game ... fox was like my main next to marth in melee ... now they made him so weird to use  _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Random question.*
> 
> Did anyone here sign up for the Smashboard/Wifi Wars tournament?


_im not really sure what that is  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i just really dislike the way fox is in this game ... fox was like my main next to marth in melee ... now they made him so weird to use  _



He's a bit more boring to play than some other characters in Brawl now, I think anyways. My only real complaint about him is his supah nerfed shine.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_supah nerfed shine  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice matches whoever was B X 3. Nice Mario & Sonic, too bad the lag kicked in like hell during the Sonic match, it was looking good. Hope to play you again, hopefully next time with no ridiculous lag. =D


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_yo anyone up for some fights  _


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

If nobody minds a beginner then sure


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_yeaaa neko ill fight you  _


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yeaaa neko ill fight you  _



Yay~ X3

Even though im gonna loose


----------



## slimscane (Mar 29, 2008)

Harness the power of the sound stones Neko!


Timbers said:


> good games slim. do you have a main?



You're Flame, right?

Yeah, Ness is my first main, and then goes G&W, Luigi, and Lucas. But for some reason my Ness couldn't lay a finger on your ZS (who, by the way, progressively got better as you played her, nice job ), I couldn't figure it out, very frustrating.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_good fights  neko 
yo slim ... wanna fight  
_


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

Dam i lost all of them 

awww well X3

yea nice fights

btw i added ya Slim


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_you just to get used to the characters and find a main .. mine are Ike, Marth, Toon Link and fox probably  ... slim fight me  _


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

ewwwww fox 

I generall use Lucas, Pikachu, Zelda, and Ness


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_your lucas is not bad  ... you just need to get in the hang of evading your opponent ... if you learned to read and doge my attack you would be a lot stronger ... I love fox  ... i suck with pikachu but love that little guy  ... i have yet to see a strong ness player and i hate zelda users  _


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

HATE ZELDA USERS?!?!?!? 

NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO KILL YOU


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_then fight me as zelda ... i already got a game set so anyone is free to hop in  _


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Scot and C.Pimp xD;;
Sorry,I got disconnected in that last match.

Im not that great huh,haha,falling and killing myself.

I wasnt used to actually being able to use a GC controller,changed my Wii around.

As you can tell,im not so great with Falco and Metaknight.
Decent with Snake and Marth maybe? haha,anyway,fun matches.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll be on in twenty-thirty minutes if anyone is interested.


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow i think i did okay for using peach for the first time in an actual vs battle


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2008)

_ neko ... your zelda is scary ... your not bad with her  ... just need to learn how to effectively use her big power moves and your set with her as your main  _


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2008)

I will try  I will show all the Zelda haters out there who kicks ass


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm crashing free rooms! >=D
I have more free time. ^_^


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

slimscane said:


> You're Flame, right?
> 
> Yeah, Ness is my first main, and then goes G&W, Luigi, and Lucas. But for some reason my Ness couldn't lay a finger on your ZS (who, by the way, progressively got better as you played her, nice job ), I couldn't figure it out, very frustrating.



Flare  

Yeah, I really have never fought a Ness or Lucas before, so I wasn't sure what they could really do. After playing you I think I've learned some things about them, which is good I think. Their Fsmashes are stupid fast. Luigi I think I just got paired up against him on a bad map  Sonic's map, with that curvy nature to it, just favored the hell out of your Luigi's tornado spins  and those same curves put aurasphere to a huge disadvantaged for my Lucario  Good games though, I didn't know you had brought out your main, or I would have played you with Fox too.

EDIT: lol, now that I think about it, I believe between your Ness and Lucas alone, you're able to counter nearly all of my alts with their projectile regen. That's bad news for me, I need to find somebody else to make as an alt...metaknight?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

GUYS.

I NEED 2 PPL  TO HELP ME.

THEY HAVE TO BE WILLING TO DO A TEAM BATTLE.

PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> GUYS.
> 
> I NEED 2 PPL  TO HELP ME.
> 
> ...



baww, if I wasn't leaving right now I'd join in. Team Battle is awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

SHIT.

PLEASE GUYS.

I REALLY NEED THIS.

ITS ONLY 1 GAME OF 5 STOCK


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 29, 2008)

I might be up for some battles in a bit.
If I don't have you added already let me know.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

Just 2 guys I need.

WHOEVER IS UP TO IT< JUST REPLY.

PLEASE


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

What is it exactly Shion?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

me n my bro wud help ya shion... if someone wasnt using the damn tv again


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

you playing right now?  I'm game.  You starting it up Shion?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

I just need 2 guys who are willing to be a team for a doubles game.

See, my tourney is a doubles tourney and a team is disqualified and we need two people to fill a spot that cant be from that site.

So I come to u guys.

Think of it as just a fun battle of doubles.

EDIT: hold that thought guys, i might have them already.

Hang tight.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

Good games Skeets. =P


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn after playing with some friends today I realized that input lag makes me A LOT worse.

SOOO anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Good games Skeets. =P


Not really. Stupid ass sister showed up and I had to leave to go open the door...
Oh and screw you and your items....


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

@Mishudo

Thanks a crapload for helping me out dude.

+Reps for you man.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

Was fun 

Call me up anytime.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 29, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hey Scot and C.Pimp xD;;
> Sorry,I got disconnected in that last match.
> 
> Im not that great huh,haha,falling and killing myself.
> ...



No worries, I think we all had some major lag going on in that last match before we got disconnected  Luckily we escaped Slimscane's fs 

Nah, you were pretty good with everyone you used ^^ Though I think your Snake and Marth were the toughest  You just love using them explosives


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

Im free for some matches.
Anyone up for some?
EDIT:
No one ever wants to play when I want


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Not really. Stupid ass sister showed up and I had to leave to go open the door...
> Oh and screw you and your items....



LOL, that was pure luck man.  I'm usually on the ass end of it all.  I was wondering why you dropped off every once in awhile though.  I think I'm slowly getting better with Pit though.  His arsenal has tons of mindgames.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Im free for some matches.
> Anyone up for some?
> EDIT:
> No one ever wants to play when I want



Ehh, I can play for a bit..but I'll have to sleep soon. Gonna open a room, anyone else is welcome to join


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

Ohhh...so Slim is Scot xD

And you got disconnected too? lol yeah good thing we escaped the FS.

Actually I never play as Marth 
I always play as Snake.
Guess I carried Marth over from Melee,I mained him on there heh.
Your Young link is lame D;


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice matches DS, sorry about leaving so soon, I got a call to pick up someone from the train station, so i have to go. play you later. I will be back on at night.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 30, 2008)

nobody online?!...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice matches BI, I am working on a new character, so after Pikachu I used IC 3 times. Fun matches though. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

Nope.

Everyone is gonnnne


----------



## slimscane (Mar 30, 2008)

Neko said:


> btw i added ya Slim


I'll Add you aswell, it'll be nice to have another Ness and Lucas player in my list! =D


Nightmare said:


> _slim fight me _


I will , but probably not right this second  In the meantime I'll add you to my list



Timbers said:


> Yeah, I really have never fought a Ness or Lucas before, so I wasn't sure what they could really do. After playing you I think I've learned some things about them, which is good I think. Their Fsmashes are stupid fast. Luigi I think I just got paired up against him on a bad map  Sonic's map, with that curvy nature to it, just favored the hell out of your Luigi's tornado spins  and those same curves put aurasphere to a huge disadvantaged for my Lucario  Good games though, I didn't know you had brought out your main, or I would have played you with Fox too.
> 
> EDIT: lol, now that I think about it, I believe between your Ness and Lucas alone, you're able to counter nearly all of my alts with their projectile regen. That's bad news for me, I need to find somebody else to make as an alt...metaknight?


Haha, All my characters fair better if the map has a shape to it. Don't judge my Ness on the ZS fight, it really embarrassed me!  I didn't know what was going on, but I think you'll do fairly well with your fox. Historically they've been kind of hard for my Ness to handle. If I knew that's who you were playing, I'd probably try and match it with my G&W.

As for a better alt against Lucas and Ness? Well, I didn't Thunder spam as much as I sometimes do (to try and cut down on the cheese, these matches aren't for keeps after all, so I'd rather they just be fun), so a character who has a quick recovery and a high priority air game would be best. Maybe zelda? Dunno, maybe we can play some more and you can test it out 



Captain Pimp said:


> No worries, I think we all had some major lag going on in that last match before we got disconnected  Luckily we escaped Slimscane's fs


Haha, yeah, there was a lot of lag, but that sucked, "Sweet Negative Zone, it's Luiging time!" and then it freezes!




Mishudo said:


> Ohhh...so Slim is Scot xD
> 
> And you got disconnected too? lol yeah good thing we escaped the FS.
> 
> ...


Yep! I'll add you to my list! Your Snake was probably his best, but your other's weren't too bad either. Captain Pimp's Young Link is lame, but it's no match for my TEAL GAME AND WATCH!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah... i saw the ice coming and coming for those 3 matches...

i liked it when... no wait...

hey Shion... did we fight the other day?...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

What was your Brawl name?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I went to the fighting game club around 11:00 p.m after doing a shitload of work. There were two tourney players there. I thought I would do better against them than I did in Melee because of Brawl's changed physics.....

Not so they both are already damn good at the game...as they each have been to 1 tourney. One got in 16th in theirs and the other got in the low teens on their respective tournament.

I fought them, one use Diddy and the other uses Olimar. I did okay against his diddy with TL and Fox(bananna's into combos and spikes), but still wasn't able to beat him. In reguard to the Olimar user...I'm not used to fighting them so I got raped( 3 stocked ). I was able to beat some other people there..but those two..lol.

Odly enough he(diddy user) said i was best with Fox and TL...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah slim,While watching the match between you and Pimp,your Game and Watch is really,really good.
I have to give you props on using a not very used character greatly good


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Neko said:


> I will try  I will show all the Zelda haters out there who kicks ass


_Keep training ... who knows how great you could be with her  _


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

oooooooo.

Nice going man.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

.....I have to improve if I want to fight up there with the tourney players...after tonight's(11:00 pm) performance.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_anyone up to fight now  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll be on to play! Need work and practice with my new character. =D


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_aight ill host a game right now  _


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _aight ill host a game right now  _



Yo Nightmare did you get my PM?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_yea man im adding you now  ... yo DK get back on  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Haha, All my characters fair better if the map has a shape to it. Don't judge my Ness on the ZS fight, it really embarrassed me!  I didn't know what was going on, but I think you'll do fairly well with your fox. Historically they've been kind of hard for my Ness to handle. If I knew that's who you were playing, I'd probably try and match it with my G&W.
> 
> As for a better alt against Lucas and Ness? Well, I didn't Thunder spam as much as I sometimes do (to try and cut down on the cheese, these matches aren't for keeps after all, so I'd rather they just be fun), so a character who has a quick recovery and a high priority air game would be best. Maybe zelda? Dunno, maybe we can play some more and you can test it out



 I think you play a nice Ness, however I'd probably argue that your Lucas is better than Ness. Luigi I really couldn't tell, as the only time I played against him was on that stupid Sonic map <.<; 

I don't know how Zelda would be very good at countering Lucas/Ness though. Their down special would siphon her Din's Fire with ease, and all of their smashes seem to be faster than Zelda's tilts/smashes (excluding usmash)


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think you play a nice Ness, however I'd probably argue that your Lucas is better than Ness. Luigi I really couldn't tell, as the only time I played against him was on that stupid Sonic map <.<;
> 
> I don't know how Zelda would be very good at countering Lucas/Ness though. Their down special would siphon her Din's Fire with ease, and all of their smashes seem to be faster than Zelda's tilts/smashes (excluding usmash)



Learn more about Din's Fire's hitbox.  When playing Lucas, just release it after it passes him.  Since his PSI Magnet is only in front of him, he'll get tagged by it if he's hit in the back.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Learn more about Din's Fire's hitbox.  When playing Lucas, just release it after it passes him.  Since his PSI Magnet is only in front of him, he'll get tagged by it if he's hit in the back.



:< I tried that before, but he still had a reduction in damage. Maybe it wasn't far enough past him, and as you said, I need to become more acquainted with it's weirdass hitbox >.<


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yo Nightmare did you get my PM?



You know whats funny? You'd think I was a tourney player, no? But i'm not. lol. I never got into tourneys. Which sucks, because as i've gotten older (23, almost 24 now) My skill in games has dropped alot.  I should of done something in my prime....sigh....


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You know whats funny? You'd think I was a tourney player, no? But i'm not. lol. I never got into tourneys. Which sucks, because as i've gotten older (23, almost 24 now) My skill in games has dropped alot.  I should of done something in my prime....sigh....



What? You know there's no age limit right?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What? You know there's no age limit....



You skill slowly degrades as you get older, atleast thats the case with me and my brothers, believe me or not, I could care less, seriously. I don't know if it lacks of reflexes, or just more things to deal with in life, instead of just mainly video games. I truly don't know. But my skill isn't as good as it once was. Like I said, believe me if want, I could care less.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You skill slowly degrades as you get older, atleast thats the case with me and my brothers, believe me or not, I could care less, seriously. I don't know if it lacks of reflexes, or just more things to deal with in life, instead of just mainly video games. I truly don't know. But my skill isn't as good as it once was. Like I said, believe me if want, I could care less.



If you COULD care less that implies that you do care even just a little....
"Couldn't care less" is what your were looking for...

I don't care at all about your "Lacks of reflexes" (Lulz).
I was simply stating that you could still enter tourneys regardless of age.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> If you COULD care less that implies that you do care even just a little....
> "Couldn't care less" is what your were looking for...
> 
> I don't care at all about your skills "Lacks of reflexes" (Lulz).
> I was simply stating that you could still enter tourneys regardless of age.



Ya, spelling errors, sue me. Thanks for pointing it out Mr. Grammar Obvious 
And yes, yes you can. I was simply stating I wish I joined them when I was younger.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey someone up for a game?

4468-0946-9798


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Wasn't implying to Brawl, more so towards Melee, and other games of the past, Sorry for not elaborating.................
> 
> 
> Would love to play if my GF didn't have the TV...


Play some Guilty Gear! Do it!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Play some Guilty Gear! Do it!



Never liked it, after 3d games came out, I left 2d for good. I don't like how 2d games work. I'll still whip are Street Fighter 2 once in a blue moon. And yes I know Smash Brothers is 2d, but its different then your average 2d fighter, or fighting game period.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You skill slowly degrades as you get older, atleast thats the case with me and my brothers, believe me or not, I could care less, seriously. I don't know if it lacks of reflexes, or just more things to deal with in life, instead of just mainly video games. I truly don't know. But my skill isn't as good as it once was. Like I said, believe me if want, I could care less.



It's all a matter of focus really.  If you want to get better, regardless of age, you'll find a way.  Getting older does throw more hurdles into the mix of things but that's life.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

anyone up? I'm bored and need some games!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> It's all a matter of focus really.  If you want to get better, regardless of age, you'll find a way.  Getting older does throw more hurdles into the mix of things but that's life.



This is true to some extent. But those factors can really hurt like I can't play a game longer then 10 minutes now without my eyes going out of focus, and getting blurring. It really sucks. Maybe i played too much games as a kid, and now its fucking me over later in life, who knows. And Its not my vision, I got 20/20 eye sight. So I don't know why they do it.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> This is true to some extent. But those factors can really hurt like I can't play a game longer then 10 minutes now without my eyes going out of focus, and getting blurring. It really sucks. Maybe i played too much games as a kid, and now its fucking me over later in life, who knows. And Its not my vision, I got 20/20 eye sight. So I don't know why they do it.


Astigmatism.

I have that shit but got it corrected.
Go to an eye doctor.


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone up for a game? I'll be online.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Astigmatism.
> 
> I have that shit but got it corrected.
> Go to an eye doctor.



I read up on in a bit. Thats interesting. But it didn't start happening till recently. But My vision does blur alot, and I get headaches alot as well... very interesting. Thanks for the info. It usually only happens with video games though, fast paced ones....and sometimes while on the computer.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think you play a nice Ness, however I'd probably argue that your Lucas is better than Ness. Luigi I really couldn't tell, as the only time I played against him was on that stupid Sonic map <.<;
> 
> I don't know how Zelda would be very good at countering Lucas/Ness though. Their down special would siphon her Din's Fire with ease, and all of their smashes seem to be faster than Zelda's tilts/smashes (excluding usmash)


My Ness is generally better than my Lucas by a fair margin, but I'll agree that last night it was reverse for some reason . My Luigi is my worst main, but I'd still say I'm pretty good with him.

Not as much for the Din (which you could use, but you'd have to be tricky about it, or use it to bait a magnet for an opening), but Zelda has strong attacks and good air priority.


Donkey Show said:


> Learn more about Din's Fire's hitbox.  When playing Lucas, just release it after it passes him.  Since his PSI Magnet is only in front of him, he'll get tagged by it if he's hit in the back.


Lucas has been doing some weird thing where he automatically turns around, if he gets hit on the other side of the magnet, and still absorbs. I dunno what causes it, but that might not work


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone here up for some matches?Im really bored


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

Whoa odd.  Well, don't use Din's Fire when that shits out then. lol.

btw slim, you still haven't added my fc yet.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Whoa odd.  Well, don't use Din's Fire when that shits out then. lol.
> 
> btw slim, you still haven't added my fc yet.



DS wanna play??
Haven't played you yet


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm down for some matches... I'll add you now.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Cool.
You host please 
Whoa 1500 posts


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> DS wanna play??
> Haven't played you yet



Go for it.  Start one up and I'll be there in a sec.


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

DS.... Added you to the list... Looking foward to playing you!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Lucas has been doing some weird thing where he automatically turns around, if he gets hit on the other side of the magnet, and still absorbs. I dunno what causes it, but that might not work



G&Ws bucket seems to do the same thing with din's fire, but it's a lot easier to go up against him than it is Ness or Lucas in that regard. If he saps a few with the bucket it's not really going to effect me as long as I can avoid being hit with it  

I'm still very new with Zelda though. Her aerials are beautiful- if you can sweetspot them, and I fail that about half of the time still.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

SO I see Ronin Finally posted.

WHERE IS THE MAN~?!?!?!?!


----------



## slimscane (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not positive, but I think the bucket might be the most powerful attack in the game. 

From the official site, the power of the attack is the strength (up to 20% for each) of all three combined, and then that is multiplied by 2.8. And on top of that, it is huge, fast, and stays out a long time. So if I bucketed 3 fully charged samus shots, it would do 168% 


Donkey Show said:


> Whoa odd.  Well, don't use Din's Fire when that shits out then. lol.
> 
> btw slim, you still haven't added my fc yet.



I've added one of them (your west coast one), should I have added the other?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_yo whos kevla here  _


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

I think kevla is Mukuro Rokudo


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_thanks ... yo nice match mukuro ... your marth improved ... you beat mine only cuz i suck at that place  _


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha yeah definitely... It was awesome!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

@C-Pimp

Good games man.

Sorry I left, but my breakfast is ready. 

Thanks for the sparing sessions though, now I feel better prepared for the tournament later today.


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Nin, that was you? I'll add you...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @C-Pimp
> 
> Good games man.
> 
> ...



Haha, np. Fun matches they were  I lol'd so hard when I used Wario's fart attack and killed myself  And you're welcome if those matches helped yah 

@Mukuro: Sorry for leaving the game, have to eat lunch now  Nice brawlin' with yah


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I'm not positive, but I think the bucket might be the most powerful attack in the game.
> 
> From the official site, the power of the attack is the strength (up to 20% for each) of all three combined, and then that is multiplied by 2.8. And on top of that, it is huge, fast, and stays out a long time. So if I bucketed 3 fully charged samus shots, it would do 168%



I wasn't denying it's power  I think I'd just prefer hitting the bucket a few times instead of the psi magnet.


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Haha, np. Fun matches they were  I lol'd so hard when I used Wario's fart attack and killed myself  And you're welcome if those matches helped yah
> 
> @Mukuro: Sorry for leaving the game, have to eat lunch now  Nice brawlin' with yah



Sure, it's no problem... I need to eat lunch as well.  It was fun against you although you owned me so far... I will tone up on my skills and beat you! Have a good one, man.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Haha, np. Fun matches they were  I lol'd so hard when I used Wario's fart attack and killed myself  And you're welcome if those matches helped yah



Lmao, that was too funny. I was already laughing when I Up and B with King Dedede right off the stage, then not even a minute later you go and use Wario's fart and kill yourself by going too high lol.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Haha, np. Fun matches they were  I lol'd so hard when I used Wario's fart attack and killed myself





Violent-nin said:


> then not even a minute later you go and use Wario's fart and kill yourself by going too high lol.



 I've never seen that happen before, that sounds hilarious.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You know whats funny? You'd think I was a tourney player, no? But i'm not. lol. I never got into tourneys. Which sucks, because as i've gotten older (23, almost 24 now) My skill in games has dropped alot.  I should of done something in my prime....sigh....



I understand lol. Well the guys I played late last night were around 20. I haven't fought Chem yet I know he's damn good. Unfortunatly, I found out first hand what happens when a tourney player uses their main. I got raped...one used Olimar, Rob, and Snake( in the order from best to worst) and the other used Diddy, Snake, and Olimar. The diddy guy was freakin good, but I still got him down to 1 stock when he used his best( he managed to 3 stock me the first match lol, but I fought diddy's before.) The Olimar guy was good to, but I haven't fought alot of them before so I got domianted.


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

I suuuuuuuuuck at brawl


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_your gonna get better  ... just keep working on your best characters ... work on zelda  _


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

Sometimes I fart out the stage with wario on acciedent


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_i hate wario on an unimaginable scale  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Slims I'll be right back in 10 mins xP My parents are home, need to help them bring shit in


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Great Games DS
I was playing you right?
Your Zelda is especially annoying with the little input lag that was there


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, that was me.  I know what you mean about the input lag though.  Too many suicides because of it. lol.  Anyway, good times.  We seem evenly matched through most of them.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, that was me.  I know what you mean about the input lag though.  Too many suicides because of it. lol.  Anyway, good times.  We seem evenly matched through most of them.



Yea your Wolf is very good.
There was probably lag because we live on opposite sides of the country
EDIT: Whos your main anyway?

Also I see you lurking Ronin 
Show yourself!


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your gonna get better  ... just keep working on your best characters ... work on zelda  _



I will try 

Slims destroyed me


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm up for some games people! =D


----------



## Banshi (Mar 30, 2008)

i'll play you


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

holy hell has my game downgraded with Fox. I need to put my alts on hold <.<


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

K i added you. =D


----------



## Banshi (Mar 30, 2008)

ok i'll host since your not


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_ timbers and DK ... great match ...  i can't believe i won like that  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

I didn't think i was in the air, so i thought i was safe, unfortunately i was in the air, so i flew off the stage. ;o;


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_yea  ... though im kinda pissed i killed timbers like that ... we were having 1v1 and he beat me twice in a row with fox ... i got pissed ... at least i beat both of you  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea  ... though im kinda pissed i killed timbers like that ... we were having 1v1 and he beat me twice in a row with fox ... i got pissed ... at least i beat both of you  _



I fucked up so many times against your toon link's fsmash. I'm use to just being able to dodge the thing and grab you, but can't do that with your toon link..I got punished because of it. Need to get use to just leaving that goddamn shield on.

Good games though. Clearly not as use to this controller as I thought I was. I'm still screwing up way too many shorthops =\


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm up for some matches... Who wants in?


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey guys...tell me...how do you play?

Wii Mote

Wii Mote + Nunchuk

Classic

Cube

???


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I fucked up so many times against your toon link's fsmash. I'm use to just being able to dodge the thing and grab you, but can't do that with your toon link..I got punished because of it. Need to get use to just leaving that goddamn shield on.
> 
> Good games though. Clearly not as use to this controller as I thought I was. I'm still screwing up way too many shorthops =\


_i missed me final smash soo many time  ... my GC controller kept fucking with me and giving me input lag  ... and BTW kyuubi i use the gamecube controller  _


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

I play with the Gamecube controller...

Btw, who is ~AV~???


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

I use classic


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i missed me final smash soo many time  ... my GC controller kept fucking with me and giving me input lag  ... and BTW kyuubi i use the gamecube controller  _



lol I was kind of surprised when the smashball first appeared in that one game.  You did good the last time I had landmaster out though, I think you only took like 26% damage 

I use GC as well, but this "new" one I got is gimped as all hell. The Z button is so flippin insensitive


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

i use gc controller, cant use the others... ive tried lol


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_does the classic controller really work better than the GC one  _


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

I tried the classic, confusing as hell...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol I was kind of surprised when the smashball first appeared in that one game.  You did good the last time I had landmaster out though, I think you only took like 26% damage
> 
> I use GC as well, but this "new" one I got is gimped as all hell. The Z button is so flippin insensitive


_ i hate fox's FS ... i did fine evading it the last time but the others just got to me badly  2 lifes were taken  ... still got your ass in the triple fight ... hmmm i just realized i wanna fight team style  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _does the classic controller really work better than the GC one  _



Only thing I've heard of them is the joysticks being much more sensitive than GC. I really don't want to relearn a new control configuration though. I'm already having a hard enough time trying to adapt to my new jump button.

Team battle would be fun. And yeah, that last stock I lost was really bad rofl. I was in the middle of an fair and somehow got pushed off of the stage, by the time I tried jumping I was already gone.


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers, I added you. I want to brawl with you... I am curious about your fox


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Timbers, I added you. I want to brawl with you... I am curious about your fox



It's definitely not as good as I want it to be  I added you, though.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> holy hell has my game downgraded with Fox. I need to put my alts on hold <.<



That's how I've been feeling about my Fox, so I'm using him more just to get the feeling and accuracy back, plus finding combos. Also, the lag throws off my timing for his more precise moves. Can't shield spike that well with the lag since the input is off. Can't even do surprise reflects at the last second, since the lag is usually off by a second. Anyway, the reflector is pretty much not a part of my arsenal on-line since it requires precision for the most effective use.

Are there any moves that you guys have found to be un-usable on laggy WiFi play with your favorite characters?

Oh, whoops, thought this was the Brawl discussion thread for a moment there. I'll just move that question.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

Fun matches, i will assume Banshi? I had to go cause is launch time and i have yet to eat all day! Nice games. Play you later. =D


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

4468-0946-9798

Add me 


I added you Timbers


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

FFLN said:


> That's how I've been feeling about my Fox, so I'm using him more just to get the feeling and accuracy back, plus finding combos. Also, the lag throws off my timing for his more precise moves. Can't shield spike that well with the lag since the input is off. Can't even do surprise reflects at the last second, since the lag is usually off by a second. Anyway, the reflector is pretty much not a part of my arsenal on-line since it requires precision for the most effective use.
> 
> *Are there any moves that you guys have found to be un-usable on laggy WiFi play with your favorite characters?*
> 
> Oh, whoops, thought this was the Brawl discussion thread for a moment there. I'll just move that question.


Tell me about it.
Input lag cripples me with diddy.
Some things with lag are very very hard to do with diddy.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

The input lag cripples all my characters Except Marth. Which is wierd...lol


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_the input lag fucks with my toon link  ... i have problems with my smash attacks _


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

Why are you guys not online?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_yo kyuubi ... i just started a game now ... get on  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Good games mukuro. I'm going to take a break. Fingers hurt, lol 

*@input lag*: Yeah, I feel you guys. My drills with Fox get fucked up pretty badly because of it. Instead of using it at the peak of his hop, he'll use it at the descent..which is a really bad thing. It's basically just me jumping into whoever I was planning on comboing. 

Same goes for Sheik, and Lucario it's hard for me to ever double fair. Zelda I don't feel it needs to be as precise due to the multiple hits (excluding her tilts) but as I play her more I'll probably have something to complain about.


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Man, Timbers... you really owned me in those matches... You use dodges really well. I had a hard time hitting you with any characters I had! Good matches from you!


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL I kicked myself our 3 times


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Man, Timbers... you really owned me in those matches... You use dodges really well. I had a hard time hitting you with any characters I had! Good matches from you!



I don't enjoy gloating, but I'm normally pretty good at predicting attacks <.< But I need to learn to keep the freakin shield up against opponents such as Pit, Link and Toon Link. I have that very bad habit of trying to dodge their multiple attack smashes.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh my my my!
What have I found?
This thread is interesting.
Seems my wireless router better start working properly or it gets the sledgehammer.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

I hate Ike so much


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah, I see. I just need to catch on practicing my attacks better and faster. I need to get used to button mashing more


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I hate Ike so me



I know there's some really good Ike players out there, but a lot of people just flock to him because he's a tank and they suddenly believe they're hot shit when playing with him lol. 

This is usually true in FFAs though. There's always at least one Ike just standing there charging his smashes and waiting for someone to helplessly fall into him.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn i got owned 

I need to improve my skillz 


And yeah....some people use Ike too much <_<


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

Ike is my third main, I like him because he is what I light to call, a Slaughter Monster, He hurts peoples faces.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good games mukuro. I'm going to take a break. Fingers hurt, lol
> 
> *@input lag*: Yeah, I feel you guys. My drills with Fox get fucked up pretty badly because of it. Instead of using it at the peak of his hop, he'll use it at the descent..which is a really bad thing. It's basically just me jumping into whoever I was planning on comboing.
> 
> Same goes for Sheik, and Lucario it's hard for me to ever double fair. Zelda I don't feel it needs to be as precise due to the multiple hits (excluding her tilts) but as I play her more I'll probably have something to complain about.



Yeah, the only character I use that doesn't seem to be as affected by lag is Ike. His huge damage ratio seems to make up for more precise attacks. Right now with Olimar, I can only spam his forward B and then charge in to deal more damage, so I can't really comment too much about how lag affects him, although the lag does throw off his down air attack. I've noticed that it requires some precision to hit the opponent with that. It seems similar to Fox's shield spike timing.

The Ice Climbers seem okay with lag too, since their consecutive attacks seem to make up for it a bit.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I know there's some really good Ike players out there, but a lot of people just flock to him because he's a tank and they suddenly believe they're hot shit when playing with him lol.
> 
> This is usually true in FFAs though. There's always at least one Ike just standing there charging his smashes and waiting for someone to helplessly fall into him.



That's pretty much the truth  On a 1-on-1 situation, Ike players need to be a bit skilled instead of just spamming their smash attacks 

And anyone wants to play a few matches? Won't be playing Brawl afterwards until the next weekend arrives


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Well finished my tournament matches.

Last match was far too difficult to play in with all the lag. But I can't take anything away from my opponent he was an amazing Meta Knight, I'd probably go as far and saw his MK is better than Chems.

Edit: Looks like I'm finishing between 8th and 16th place in the whole North East division which isn't bad I guess, but definitely not satisfied with that. :sweat


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> That's pretty much the truth  On a 1-on-1 situation, Ike players need to be a bit skilled instead of just spamming their smash attacks
> 
> And anyone wants to play a few matches? Won't be playing Brawl afterwards until the next weekend arrives



Why's that, Pimp? Busy with school or?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, the only character I use that doesn't seem to be as affected by lag is Ike. His huge damage ratio seems to make up for more precise attacks. Right now with Olimar, I can only spam his forward B and then charge in to deal more damage, so I can't really comment too much about how lag affects him, although the lag does throw off his down air attack. I've noticed that it requires some precision to hit the opponent with that. It seems similar to Fox's shield spike timing.
> 
> The Ice Climbers seem okay with lag too, since their consecutive attacks seem to make up for it a bit.


I don't play a huge array of characters, but Lucario and Zelda are probably the only ones I do play that don't give me _too_ much trouble on a laggy wifi. Zelda it's really hard for me to sweetspot her kicks with the lag. I mean, I'm bad enough trying to land them to begin with  but all of her smashes are consecutive hits, excluding dsmash, which comes out pretty fast anyways. Din's Fire spam isn't that bad either, as the hitbox is just hueg, it doesn't really matter if you miss by a bit. Lucario's hitboxes stay out for a long time, and his range is pretty impressive (I believe longer or as long as Marth) so the only thing that really hinders me is trying to do a f-air to aurasphere combo. Really any character that is dependable on consecutive attacks get screwed. Heavies benefit.

But I only get caught in matches with the lag maybe a third of a time, which isn't that bad.


Captain Pimp said:


> That's pretty much the truth  On a 1-on-1 situation, Ike players need to be a bit skilled instead of just spamming their smash attacks
> 
> And anyone wants to play a few matches? Won't be playing Brawl afterwards until the next weekend arrives


I'll add you 



Violent-nin said:


> Well finished my tournament matches.
> 
> Last match was far too difficult to play in with all the lag. But I can't take anything away from my opponent he was an amazing Meta Knight, I'd probably go as far and saw his MK is better than Chems.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I'm finishing between 8th and 16th place in the whole North East division which isn't bad I guess, but definitely not satisfied with that. :sweat


D'aww well, you did do pretty good. 8-16th is nothing to be ashamed of, given it's on the whole northeast coast  I've never seen Chem's MK before, but I'm taking it's one of his mains? I got manhandled by his alt (Falco) so he must be impressive, and this guy you played against as well.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I hate Ike so much


_Ike is my main so BTW when you fought me with him you had no chance in hell  ... also ... im not the kind of asshole who waits for a chance to attack ... i make my chance  ... nice games to both you though  _


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone hear the official List of the top 3 characters?

See if you find the pattern:

1) King Dedede (He is good but the best...?)
2) Toon Link (Personally he is an absolute monster)
3) Wolf (Very Good but Top 3?)

The pattern is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The New Characters are less Balanced than the old.




Guess where Zero Suit and Ike stand in the Top Ten. .


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

How does everyone play this Chem guy 

I wanna play him too. It sounds like fun


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 30, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Why's that, Pimp? Busy with school or?



College. Can't play brawl while I'm dorming >_<



Timbers said:


> I'll add you



alright, i'll add you...after I play against nin and Mukuro xD


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Anyone hear the official List of the top 3 characters?
> 
> See if you find the pattern:
> 
> ...





K-deps said:


> How does everyone play this Chem guy
> 
> I wanna play him too. It sounds like fun


_Who the fuck is Chem  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Anyone hear the *official** List* of the top 3 characters?
> 
> See if you find the pattern:
> 
> ...


? 

--

Chem is Donkey Show's brother, I think?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ?
> 
> --
> 
> Chem is Donkey Show's brother, I think?



Does he play on DS's Wii?
If so I'll ask DS if I could play him sometime


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> College. Can't play brawl while I'm dorming >_<
> 
> 
> 
> alright, i'll add you...after I play against nin and Mukuro xD



Ah, me too... I have yet to catch up on the papers for my college classes. They are a breeze anyways and I'm burnt out by college. 

Anyways, Nin you are pretty good with Ice climbers haha...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

boredboredbored


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

I need someone to play with


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Capt. Pimp and Nin, it was fun playing with you... I need to improve my game by making less mistakes and at the next level. 

I am taking a break for now and I'll be on later if anyone wants to play me.


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

no wai


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I need someone to play with



I'd play but apparently we lag together =\


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 30, 2008)

@nin: Had to leave the game now, back to college for me xD Fun matches though...but I was messing around most of the time since I was too tired to play seriously 



Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Ah, me too... I have yet to catch up on the papers for my college classes. They are a breeze anyways and I'm burnt out by college.
> 
> Anyways, Nin you are pretty good with Ice climbers haha...



Haha, good luck with those papers 

Yea, nin's ice climbers are tricky to play against 



Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Capt. Pimp and Nin, it was fun playing with you... I need to improve my game by making less mistakes and at the next level.



Yep, good matches. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> D'aww well, you did do pretty good. 8-16th is nothing to be ashamed of, given it's on the whole northeast coast  I've never seen Chem's MK before, but I'm taking it's one of his mains? I got manhandled by his alt (Falco) so he must be impressive, and this guy you played against as well.



Thanks Timber, yeah your right. 

Well DS told me a while back Chems main/best was MK, so I dunno it might of changed. Chems MK was very good when I played him though, was definitely the character that gave me the most trouble him, second being Snake. Yeah this guy play somewhat different from Chems MK, but he was pretty damn good, I won't be surprised if he wins the whole thing. I should of sent one of my 3 mains at him, instead I sent Marth, Link, Fox, Captain Falcon, and Kirby. Marth and Link won, but the other 3 lost. 


@C-PIMP

Funny/good games as always man.

Sorry about the one game when I wasn't moving, had to run downstairs to the door. As for the one as Yoshi the phone rang so I had to suicide and run and pick it up.

Your Wolf is pretty good man, my poor Kirby wasn't enough to take him on. :sweat

Edit: It's alright Pimp, fun games man.

There was two matches I took serious, the second Ice Climbers match or maybe it was the first, and the Sheik match. 

@Mukuro 

Thanks man, I'm trying to improve my Ice Climbers to a level where I can do well with them in tournaments.

Lol, I guess part of the reason they're tricky is because they're both wearing white...thank you Nintendo.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

nyone for ffa

me and timbers are goin at it... just invade as usual


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well finished my tournament matches.
> 
> Last match was far too difficult to play in with all the lag. But I can't take anything away from my opponent he was an amazing Meta Knight, I'd probably go as far and saw his MK is better than Chems.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I'm finishing between 8th and 16th place in the whole North East division which isn't bad I guess, but definitely not satisfied with that. :sweat



That's not all bad. I'm curious as to who you used in the tournament. Luigi? Peach? If you used them then I deman you used you best against me when we fight next. I got some insight from a tourney player last night who I fought on who my best were and I was surprised.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That's not all bad. I'm curious as to who you used in the tournament. Luigi? Peach? If you used them then I deman you used you best against me when we fight next. I got some insight from a tourney player last night who I fought on who my best were and I was surprised.



Cal you free to play???


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That's not all bad. I'm curious as to who you used in the tournament. Luigi? Peach? If you used them then I deman you used you best against me when we fight next. I got some insight from a tourney player last night who I fought on who my best were and I was surprised.



Nah I didn't roll out my very best, which may of been a huge mistake cause I think Luigi and Peach would of helped greatly. 

I mainly used Marth, Link, Samus(Not ZSS), Captain Falcon and Fox.

They guy I faced is really good, and people say he will win the North East division which I'm not surprised about. He did say my Link and Marth were very impressive so the loss didn't hurt as bad is it could of. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Cal you free to play???



Lol I would be, but my friend is over and we are eating Pizza and watchin his Ed, Edd, and Eddy season box set. Are you free tomorrow between the hours of 2:30-4:15( That's when I fight Shion..)? If you are we can play. I played a tourney diddy last night at a club(his best character) and even though I did pretty good against him. I OFFICIALLY HATE BANANNA's!!!


@ Violent...that's cool. In any case, use Luigi against me when we fight next. I want to fight you at your best!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I would be, but my friend is over and we are eating Pizza and watchin his Ed, Edd, and Eddy season box set. Are you free tomorrow between the hours of 2:30-4:15( That's when I fight Shion..)? If you are we can play. I played a tourney diddy last night(his best character) and even though I did pretty good against him. I OFFICIALLY HATE BANANNA's!!!



You'll hate them more tommorow
And yea I could probably play from 3-4 around that.
I've picked up a new secondary character too, it's Lucas.

BTW where do you live and do you have a good connection. I'm just asking in case I should anticipate lag.
Also Ed Edd and Eddy is the shit!!!!


EDIT: V-Nin
YOu free to brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> @ Violent...that's cool. In any case, use Luigi against me when we fight next. I want to fight you at your best!



Who's your best again, I seem to of forgotten. 

Hmm, if you can get past my Mario (3rd best) then sure. 

Edit: 

@K-deps

In like 15 mins probably.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You'll hate them more tommorow
> And yea I could probably play from 3-4 around that.
> I've picked up a new secondary character too, it's Lucas.
> 
> ...



I'm on the east-coast, and yah more bananna's! Too bad the club only meets on Saturday's so I only get to fight his Diddy on that day. I have to get his FC, since he says I'm good, but he wants to fight me more so I can improve. He placed 16th with Diddy at an Atlanta Tourney...apparently he lost to a Dedede.

Off-topic: ed, edd, eddy is awesome.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Who's your best again, I seem to of forgotten.
> 
> Hmm, if you can get past my Mario (3rd best) then sure.
> 
> ...



Cool ill be waiting

Then tomorrow it is Cal


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Who's your best again, I seem to of forgotten.
> 
> Hmm, if you can get past my Mario (3rd best) then sure.
> 
> ...



My "new" best according to the guy are Toon Link and Fox. At any rate, has anyone fought your Luigi yet on NF boards? Lol, something about people holding back on me irratates me. Maybe it's just me, I dunno.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_yo calamity ... have i fought you yet  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent, tell me when you make the game


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo calamity ... have i fought you yet  _



No we haven't lol. I have a friend over so we can't play now. I'm open tomorrow around 2:30- 4:30 if that's okay with you.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_yea thats cool ... just whats your name in brawl  ... and im kinda busy now too so i can't play for a while _


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea thats cool ... just whats your name in brawl  ... and im kinda busy now too so i can't play for a while _



Lol it's in the PM I sent you...but my name is RYU.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_yea i got that PM homie  ... just needed to verify your name  ..._


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> My "new" best according to the guy are Toon Link and Fox. At any rate, has anyone fought your Luigi yet on NF boards? Lol, something about people holding back on me irratates me. Maybe it's just me, I dunno.



On NF...Nah I don't think so, haven't been pushed that hard yet and I'm training with other people so I don't have to rely on Luigi and Peach. Though Chem forced me to use Mario is the first person on here to do that so far. I figure Shion will push me that far as well or farther I dunno.

Nah I hear you Calam, sorry if it's annoying. Not trying to do it on purpose to say ha you can't handle my best or some crap, it's just when Brawl came out I really wanted to focus on improving with other people rather than use those two all the time.

Edit: Also wanna say, Oh my god I love the Ice Climbers! 

@K-deps 

Sorry man gonna need a bit longer, on the phone at the moment.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> On NF...Nah I don't think so, haven't been pushed that hard yet and I'm training with other people so I don't have to rely on Luigi and Peach. Though Chem forced me to use Mario is the first person on here to do that so far. I figure Shion will push me that far as well or farther I dunno.
> 
> Nah I hear you Calam, sorry if it's annoying. Not trying to do it on purpose to say ha you can't handle my best or some crap, it's just when Brawl came out I really wanted to focus on improving with other people rather than use those two all the time.
> 
> ...



Well I'll be online and when you're ready go on and make a room. I'll be waiting. 
And I really wanna play Chem. Sounds like a great challenge.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_fuck it im bored ... anyone up to fight now  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well I'll be online and when you're ready go on and make a room. I'll be waiting.
> And I really wanna play Chem. Sounds like a great challenge.



Alright make a room, I'll join now.

Chem is really good, I'm curious who's better between him and Shion just cause right now I'd rank them as the best two on the forum.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I would be, but my friend is over and we are eating Pizza and *watchin his Ed, Edd, and Eddy season box set*. Are you free tomorrow between the hours of 2:30-4:15( That's when I fight Shion..)? If you are we can play. I played a tourney diddy last night at a club(his best character) and even though I did pretty good against him. I OFFICIALLY HATE BANANNA's!!!


You sir, are awesome


Violent-nin said:


> Edit: Also wanna say, Oh my god I love the Ice Climbers!



I hate them !

 But really, they're difficult. It's really hard to tell which is which, and it makes your grab game nearly impossible because of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I hate them !
> 
> But really, they're difficult. It's really hard to tell which is which, and it makes your grab game nearly impossible because of it.



How could you hate, poor Popo and Nana!? :amazed

Yeah they take some getting used, to but I'm starting to "gel" with him. 

Edit: Curse your ZSS Timber, she may be nice to look at but I don't like it when she's whipping my poor characters to death. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> On NF...Nah I don't think so, haven't been pushed that hard yet and I'm training with other people so I don't have to rely on Luigi and Peach. Though Chem forced me to use Mario is the first person on here to do that so far. I figure Shion will push me that far as well or farther I dunno.
> 
> Nah I hear you Calam, sorry if it's annoying. Not trying to do it on purpose to say ha you can't handle my best or some crap, it's just when Brawl came out I really wanted to focus on improving with other people rather than use those two all the time.



No it's fine...lol. I just like to fight people at their best..that's all.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2008)

I love Ed Ed n Eddy 

So has everyone here signed up for the April tourney set up by Tenshi?

and Sooner or later I wanna hold a little torunement,where everyone does Random for character,takes everyone out of their element,and it's fun to see people suck with their not so normal characters x]


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I love Ed Ed n Eddy
> 
> So has everyone here signed up for the April tourney set up by Tenshi?
> 
> and Sooner or later I wanna hold a little torunement,where everyone does Random for character,takes everyone out of their element,and it's fun to see people suck with their not so normal characters x]


_yo yo yo  ... that was one hell of a fight from you guys ... now i understand that ! is donkey show and gixa is gixa but why was AJ also gixa  ... BTW im Hamza  ... and i kicked your asses  ... and for the tourney in april ... i signed but i don't think tenshi has updated that shit for a while  _


----------



## slimscane (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Slims I'll be right back in 10 mins xP My parents are home, need to help them bring shit in


I had to go too, so it works out! I want to try my G&W 1v1 against your fox, because (even taking into account the lag) you wrecked me in the 3 person match.


Neko said:


> I will try
> 
> Slims destroyed me


Don't feel bad!  Your Lucas needs some work, but it's just basic timing/distance stuff that you'll get a hang of the more you play!

_____

Good games this weekend, everyone I played, I look forward to next weekend when we can meet again! =D There are also some people who I didn't play with that I need to, so I'll try and get some practice in during the week so I can put on a good show


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You sir, are awesome
> 
> 
> I hate them !
> ...



lol That was going to be my tactic for defeating you today Timbs.

lol "ALRIGHT! If he can't grab me THEN I CAN WIN!"
                         -Ryoshi


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank jesus. Up until that battlefield map that lag was fricken insane. Seems to have gone away now <.<


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

gd games nightmare and timbers... 

AJ is my bro... sometimes he forgets to change his name though... hes the one who uses MK a lot

@Dshow~ who was the person with the "!" ? was it you? lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I had to go too, so it works out! I want to try my G&W 1v1 against your fox, because (even taking into account the lag) you wrecked me in the 3 person match.



lol alright


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> gd games nightmare and timbers...
> 
> AJ is my bro... sometimes he forgets to change his name though... hes the one who uses MK a lot
> 
> @Dshow~ who was the person with the "!" ? was it you? lol


_I owned you guys with toon link ... he owns  ... BTW ... what is dshow's main_


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

^ ffa's were cool ye...

not sure if thats dshow tbh... could be someone else lol


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I owned you guys with toon link ... he owns  ... BTW ... what is dshow's main_



Heh so your good with TL huh? He's one of my mains...I wonder whose better with him.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_dude ... the name said Dshow ... who else  ... cal ... when we fight it'll be tlvtl  _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _dude ... the name said Dshow ... who else  _



he didnt use ZSS yet... my bros still playing him
i remember Dshow used to used ZSS when i played him last

edit: might be his bro


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _dude ... the name said Dshow ... who else  ... cal ... when we fight it'll be tlvtl  _



Look foward to it. Who do you main btw?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_hes good with ZSS  ... i have yet to play a good ZSS player  ... dude i main Ike. Marth and Toon Link ... maybe if your not up to my skill then ill use Fox  _


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _hes good with ZSS  ... i have yet to play a good ZSS player  ... dude i main Ike. Marth and Toon Link ... maybe if your not up to my skill then ill use Fox  _



I'm not worried about not being up to your skill. You sir are not up to MINE! .

Lol j/k....we shall find out who is better than who at some point this week.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm not worried about not being up to your skill. You sir are not up to MINE! .
> 
> Lol j/k....we shall find out who is better than who at some point this week.


_i can't wait homie ... who knows ... maybe ill use olimar to beat you ... (my worst player) _


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2008)

DS likes to use Zelda too.
On Char.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 30, 2008)

whos on i wanna play someone


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

@Timbers, Iron & K-deps.

Good/fun games guys.

Timber sorry I left, I need food badly, and the pizza got here a long time ago. :sweat

I know you loved the ending of Kirby vs Fox.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_zelda users are annoying  ... din fire spam till they die  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

lol no problem, glad you could bare playing fox over and over <.< That's really the first time I've used him all week, and now I know that was a mistake. I'm doing better with my alts than I am with him right now ._. Time to grind the hell out of him <.<

Hey, Zelda is cool. :<

She'll be even more cool when I can not suck with her


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol no problem, glad you could bare playing fox over and over <.< That's really the first time I've used him all week, and now I know that was a mistake. I'm doing better with my alts than I am with him right now ._. Time to grind the hell out of him <.<



You did alright with him.

You got some good combo's like the tilt A, but it looks like your shine spikes are off. Your Fox and Shions Fox's would be a interesting match.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_i got no problem with zelda ... just zelda users/move spammers  _


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Hey, Zelda is cool. :<
> 
> She'll be even more cool when I can not suck with her


Indeed she is X3





Nightmare said:


> _i got no problem with zelda ... just zelda users/move spammers  _



 there is nothing wrong with Zelda users


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_this is one of my favorite SSBB characters ever _


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

Kirby was #1 in the Original


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

Neko said:


> there is nothing wrong with Zelda users



DIN FIRE *BAM* DIN FIRE *BAM* DIN FIRE*BAM* DIN FIRE *BAM*

k.o.

thats usually the case


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_Kirby still is pretty good ... his hammer attack got much better and that transformation hurts even before you fully transform  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You did alright with him.
> 
> You got some good combo's like the tilt A, but it looks like your shine spikes are off. Your Fox and Shions Fox's would be a interesting match.



I'm still pretending I'm playing melee I guess, regarding the shines =\

Judging from the talk around here, Shion would probably floor me. 

I probably need to start using Fox more often again. I don't think I've used him in anymore than maybe 15 1v1's on brawl.

and it really seems like I need to play more people. I seem to keep getting stuck against G&W, ike, marth, and toon link. Most of the characters I really have no experience playing against on brawl :< I think that's the second time I've played somebody's Samus, first time against Kirby. Second time against Falco, etc. 

I don't know how to play against them.


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

K413P said:


> DIN FIRE *BAM* DIN FIRE *BAM* DIN FIRE*BAM* DIN FIRE *BAM*
> 
> k.o.
> 
> thats usually the case



Maybe so but my case is completely different 



Nightmare said:


> _Kirby still is pretty good ... his hammer attack got much better and that transformation hurts even before you fully transform  _



This is true  Ive just been inspired for a set


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol  apparently according the guy I fought last night wh was amazing with diddy said my best were Tl and Fox. I understood TL, but I was like Fox!?!?. I mean I haven't used him in a while, and a did alot better with him that Lucas. My lucas failed so hard last night. He got 3 stocked by the guys ROB( who is like his second best character.)


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

K413P said:


> DIN FIRE *BAM* DIN FIRE *BAM* DIN FIRE*BAM* DIN FIRE *BAM*
> 
> k.o.
> 
> thats usually the case



Your own fault for not being defensive.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm looking for 2 people to play with me and my friend. 2 vs 2 that is.
If it lags too much I'll end the match...
Oh and join the blue team since we'll be green...XD


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Neko said:


> Maybe so but my case is completely different
> 
> 
> 
> This is true  Ive just been inspired for a set


_Kirby set  _


Donkey Show said:


> Your own fault for not being defensive.


_yo im hamza ... did i fight you homie  _


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Your own fault for not being defensive.



But i win usually >_>


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Kirby set  _


Yupz X3 Imza gonna use him moar often


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'm looking for 2 people to play with me and my friend. 2 vs 2 that is.
> If it lags too much I'll end the match...
> Oh and join the blue team since we'll be green...XD



I want in on this :<

Neko, that is a pretty awesome set.

edit: Skeets, everytime I try joining your room it errors me O.o


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Neko said:


> Yupz X3 Imza gonna use him moar often


_that set is win X3 ... though your avatar needs transparency  ... but my set is more win _


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Go Timbers!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Go Timbers!



I keep getting errored when I try joining your room ._.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'm looking for 2 people to play with me and my friend. 2 vs 2 that is.
> If it lags too much I'll end the match...
> Oh and join the blue team since we'll be green...XD



I'll join.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _that set is win X3 ... though your avatar needs transparency  ... but my set is more win _



I wholeheartdly agree...your ava is win. Well since Fox is apparently my secon best character, according to the tourney guy...maybe I'll start using him again. Timbers we need to have a Fox vs Fox match to improve our Foxes. Since we both haven't been using him much it'll be good I think. Though, I will not give up on Lucas.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry skeets, I chose the wrong team

Cal, that's a good idea  whenever you want to play just..hit me up


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

All right. Timber and Nin join.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Damnit, now there's gonna be Fox's running all over the place. 

Edit:

What the hell...I keep getting disconnected everytime I join.


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I want in on this :<
> 
> Neko, that is a pretty awesome set.
> 
> edit: Skeets, everytime I try joining your room it errors me O.o



Thnx 



Nightmare said:


> _that set is win X3 ... though your avatar needs transparency  ... but my set is more win _


Transparent avys are for the week 

Im very week 

And you set is win.....for pervz


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 30, 2008)

Good games Gixa, thanks for playing. You did good. I didnt mean to have smash ball on during first match, my little bro was playing before me.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

^lol thx... my bro played u using falco and MK... u beat me every other time lol 
i need to get some new controllers


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

Neko said:


> Thnx
> 
> Transparent avys are for the week
> 
> ...


_ your not weak ... just inexperienced ... keep practicing and you'll be amazing ... make sure you be amazing with Kirby  

_


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Damnit, now there's gonna be Fox's running all over the place.





Lol...your better than me for now overall anyway's, and it'll be a while before I get as good with him as I was in Melee. I had no intention of using him at all until last night.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

hey guys heres my cousin's wii code, Thats when I play online ussally since i dont own ssbb yet, Expect me to play this weekend. If the user name is k413p on my character, Then its me playing, If the chracter is sonic or metaknight and only does 2 moves.....its my cousin

3694-9742-0284


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright I've tried 6 times to join and every time I've been disconnected. 

@Calam

Lies Calam, all lies! 

So whens round 3 of Lucas vs Ness gonna happen.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn...lol
Hold on Timbers I think I found you a team mate.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

nin... u want a game?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

K413P said:


> hey guys heres my cousin's wii code, Thats when I play online ussally since i dont own ssbb yet, Expect me to play this weekend. If the user name is k413p on my character, Then its me playing, If the chracter is sonic or metaknight and only does 2 moves.....its my cousin
> 
> 3694-9742-0284


_imma add that number later and fight you next weekend homie ... stay sharp huh  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...your better than me for now overall anyway's, and it'll be a while before I get as good with him as I was in Melee. I had no intention of using him at all until last night.



 I had planned on using him, but only against other people's mains, so I didn't come off as an asshole. And now he's like one of my weakest chars


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> nin... u want a game?



Sure, since I can't join Skeets game for some reason.

Did I add you already? :S  

What's your nick name on there?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright I've tried 6 times to join and every time I've been disconnected.
> 
> @Calam
> 
> ...



I have no clue...I have a line of people waiting to play me on Monday(Shion, K-deps, Nightmare.), and I'm busy on Tues...so it'll probably have to wait until Wed. 

Rofl what lies? I was being serious.

Lol something tells me Monday is not going to be a good day in Brawl( Shion and the damn Monkey.) Moreso Shion than K-deps though..since I've fought several Diddy's lol.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _imma add that number later and fight you next weekend homie ... stay sharp huh  _



You mean this weekend right? lol and yeah same goes to you playa


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry for being late but fun games Nin, Iron and Timbers.
FFAs can be so fun.
Violent I gotta play you 1v1 sometime. The first time we played I was swamped with lag 
And your post a few pages back said Shion and Chem are best. Shouldn't I be up there since Shion and I are basically even


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I have no clue...I have a line of people waiting to play me on Monday(Shion, K-deps, Nightmare.), and I'm busy on Tues...so it'll probably have to wait until Wed.
> 
> Rofl what lies? I was being serious.



Fine Calam, you'll get away..for now. 

I dunno, couldn't think of much else at the time.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

nickname is gixa... and for some reason im playing Dshow now...

ive added ya... i think u still need to add me


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

K413P said:


> You mean this weekend right? lol and yeah same goes to you playa


_yea this coming weekend man  _


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea this coming weekend man  _



ok, I kinda suck but my cousin.......just go easy on him k?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Sorry for being late but fun games Nin, Iron and Timbers.
> FFAs can be so fun.
> Violent I gotta play you 1v1 sometime. The first time we played I was swamped with lag
> And your post a few pages back said Shion and Chem are best. Shouldn't I be up there since Shion and I are basically even



Yeah man fun games.

Yup sure. Yeah the games were laggy here and there, had to just play through it.

Sorry. I guess it'll be You, Shion and Chem.

I'll probably post/figure out the power rankings of the forum later on.

Edit: Added you now Gixa.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

@nin ~ im sure i let u into the game... i guess the other person didnt though... if he had my bro would have joined making it ffa...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @nin ~ im sure i let u into the game... i guess the other person didnt though... if he had my bro would have joined making it ffa...



Yeah, it's alright.

DShow(Chem) probably just wants to 1v1 you I guess.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

whos exia? he's playin under dshows name... but cant tell if its dshow lol...

edit: damn theres too much lag, i exited...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers turn off the fucking items! those shits are making us lag like crazy!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Timbers turn off the fucking items! those shits are making us lag like crazy!



I don't play with items on.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

nin if your up for game now well have at it...

the game with dshow started laggin a bit


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

There's all kinds of weird names under DShows name.

Edit: Give me a sec, just finishing classic mode quickly.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

@nin im hosting if your still interested


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_im still hopin ! is really dshow ...  _


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't play with items on.


It was the other dude then, I knew it.
Join again I got Dc'd.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im still hopin ! is really dshow ...  _



i think that might have been his brother...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> There's all kinds of weird names under DShows name.
> 
> Edit: Give me a sec, just finishing classic mode quickly.



Have you fought against Ronin yet? I only played him twice when he was handicapped as you know lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i think that might have been his brother...


_still owned him ... and you guys too _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _still owned him ... and you guys too _



in ffa ya lol

shud have stayed and tried 1v1 

he seriously awesome


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_really  ... its funny you guys play weird when we had all 4 ... none of you evaded attacks properly or even watched others  _


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

^ thats cos we just wanted to fight lol... we kinda just started playing when u joined... 
didnt play brawl all day yesterday therefore was gettin kinda brawl-sick


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Have you fought against Ronin yet? I only played him twice when he was handicapped as you know lol.



Yeah a long time ago, I was either DK or maybe Falco, all I know is we both were fooling around.

I'm so sick of final destination these days. I can't stand playing it 2-3 times in a row anymore.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah a long time ago, I was either DK or maybe Falco, all I know is we both were fooling around.
> 
> I'm so sick of final destination these days. I can't stand playing it 2-3 times in a row anymore.



Lol I love FD...but I will admit it does get boring if you play it too much.

@ Shion I see you're on...our match is tomorrow between the hours of 2:30-4:15. I am open in that timeslot.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Have you fought against Ronin yet? I only played him twice when he was handicapped as you know lol.



What you mean by handicapped?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> What you mean by handicapped?



His GC controller was broken...so he was using his wiimote. This affected his tilts and such.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol.

WHERE IS he?

He is like, everywhere and nowhere at the same time.

I must fight him.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> His GC controller was broken...so he was using his wiimote. This affected his tilts and such.



Ohh I remember that.
He told me about that. Didn't he still win?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

Doesn't he main like, marth or something?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Doesn't he main like, marth or something?



Ike. Close enough
EDIT: I think Ronin is in invisible mode or something.
Doesn't show when he was on.
He's probably with us right now


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Ohh I remember that.
> He told me about that. Didn't he still win?



Yeah I got him down to his last stock both times pretty high. That was a little while ago..so I've improved since then. I was playing pretty badly also..I wasn't guaging Ike range to well lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol.

He is really easy to predict.

A little too easy for a speedy character.

A good Meta Knight or Shiek are his counters.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

The first time I played Ronin was my first match online.
Lets just say it was the first time I realized how shitty input lag could be

Also Calamity
I really hope your connection is good cause i dont know why but I cant get used to input lag no matter how I try


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

.....so you lost?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Like 7 matches just now...we played 6 of them on Final Destination.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

Against Ronin?^^^


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol.
> 
> He is really easy to predict.
> 
> ...



Well I fought a few Ike's at the club last night and was able to beat them, they were alright I guess, but they did play to predictable.

At any rate are you going to be on at the set time? If not then you'll have to wait until Wed lol.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> .....so you lost?



Oh yea.
My first match online was a harsh experience.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

off topic question but can anyone see my new sig above the sharingan sigs? becuase i put it up there but it wont show in


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

@nin and timbers... was kinda a lot of lag in that ffa lol

gd games nyways... i didnt know u get annoyed of FD stage nin... wud have changed it


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well I fought a few Ike's at the club last night and was able to beat them, they were alright I guess, but they did play to predictable.
> 
> At any rate are you going to be on at the set time? If not then you'll have to wait until Wed lol.



Well, tomorrow I have tennis practice and will be home around 6.

If you are too or go to work, I will be on til 9 PM, so our battle WILL take place tomorrow eaither way.


K-deps said:


> Oh yea.
> My first match online was a harsh experience.



Lol, my first match was a win.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> whos exia? he's playin under dshows name... but cant tell if its dshow lol...
> 
> edit: damn theres too much lag, i exited...



Awww it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah a long time ago, I was either DK or maybe Falco, all I know is we both were fooling around.
> 
> I'm so sick of final destination these days. I can't stand playing it 2-3 times in a row anymore.



I agree about FD. I really dislike it for FFAs. 1v1 eh, it's cool with me, I don't really like 1v1 in a grinding sort of way  Maybe 5 or 6 of them at a time, then I get bored. Delfino Plaza, shadow moses, Eldrin Bridge, and Halberd...are probably my favorite stages 

lol gixa your brother really likes falco's fsmash huh.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 30, 2008)

@dshow~ its time for sleep, 4am lol

and did chem or u join in that final game with fox vs bowser and fox vs pit lol...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm at work so it sure as hell wasn't me.  Where the f do you live if it's 4AM?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah a long time ago, I was either DK or maybe Falco, all I know is we both were fooling around.
> 
> I'm so sick of final destination these days. I can't stand playing it 2-3 times in a row anymore.





Donkey Show said:


> I'm at work so it sure as hell wasn't me.  Where the f do you live if it's 4AM?



Seems like he's in Britain.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Well, tomorrow I have tennis practice and will be home around 6.
> 
> If you are too or go to work, I will be on til 9 PM, so our battle WILL take place tomorrow eaither way.



DAMMIT 

I have to work starting around 5:00. I won't be back till around 8:00 and then I have my class work to do.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Seems like he's in Britain.



Really.  Well I dunno why he's complaining about lag because I'm sure as hell impressed about the lack of during the matches.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Really.  Well I dunno why he's complaining about lag because I'm sure as hell impressed about the lack of during the matches.



Besides a bit of lag in the beginning of a few matches, I didn't have lag with him either  But I've played some other people who live in Europe, and they've apparently lagged in matches I've had with them, but I was experiencing little to no lag.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, it usually happens on both ends so it's not just one person experiencing more than the other due to the P2P connection.  The minute I jumped on Wolf and took out his first stock and second stock he'd suicide the rest, while experiencing really minimal lag.  Eh, what can you do no?

If the lag's horrendously bad, I'll do that for sure since it isn't worth playing through it.  Reminds me of Minzara's old connection.  Holy shit was that bad. XD

One thing that really fucks me up, and my brother can attest to this, is that sometimes my usb powered VGA connector will stop working and no video will come out.  We have to pull it out and reconnect it in order for the feed to come back again.  Really lame, but if I lose a stock or two because of it, that's life.  The clarity of it is too good to throw away though.  I need to get another cable soon because it's really annoying during matches in general.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?

Kinda bored of just facing Chem or ! or Katie or Helen over and over. Though I'm pretty sure it's all the same person considering the play-style never changes and they're never on at the same time. 

Edit: Never mind, figure time to sleep anyways.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone on? 
Let me know if I haven't added you.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers, Iron & K-deps.
> 
> Good/fun games guys.
> 
> ...




Yep! real fun! my Luigi owned in that one match on Metaknight's ship! 

The lag input does hinder you quite abit tho...especially when you play with friends offline, you REALLY feel the difference, lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 31, 2008)

_yo cal ... im gonna have to cancel our match  ... i just got back from school and they gave me too much to deal with today ... i have papers, reports and speeches to write today ... I'll have to fight you another day homie  _


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like it's just me and Cal today


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Looks like it's just me and Cal today



Heh looks like it...you have my FC?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh looks like it...you have my FC?



Yea pretty sure.
You've added mine right?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea pretty sure.
> You've added mine right?



Just did lol...this is going to be annoying.

EDIT: Coward where are you hiding?????!?!? LOL


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Just did lol...this is going to be annoying.
> 
> EDIT: Coward where are you hiding?????!?!? LOL



...what?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> ...what?



Lol I was refering to our match..and what it is going to be. I was joking about the coward thing since you knida dissapeared for a while. Are you ready?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I was refering to our match..and what it is going to be. I was joking about the coward thing since you knida dissapeared for a while. Are you ready?



Oh my bad.
I'll be on in a few minutes.
I'll pm or  just post here when it's time


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

What up Violent..let's have our Ness vs Lucas match real quick. Beofr I get bannan'ed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Damnit..I just woke up, figures you wanna fight me when I'm like half dead Calam. 

I can get on in a sec if you really want to have round 3 now.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Damnit..I just woke up, figures you wanna fight me when I'm like half dead Calam.
> 
> I can get on in a sec if you really want to have round 3 now.



Lol this is one of my few open time slots to play online....so I need to get as much gaming as I can.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol this is one of my few open time slots to play online....so I need to get as much gaming as I can.



Lol, alright. Give me like 2 minutes, go make a room and I'll join in a sec.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, alright. Give me like 2 minutes, go make a room and I'll join in a sec.



Lol damn connection...room made.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Oh my bad.
> I'll be on in a few minutes.
> I'll pm or  just post here when it's time



Yo I added you. Add me and fight me cause Im bored.
5241 1598 6262


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yep! real fun! my Luigi owned in that one match on Metaknight's ship!
> 
> The lag input does hinder you quite abit tho...especially when you play with friends offline, you REALLY feel the difference, lol.



I don't know why we were lagging so much last night  I guess it's because of a 4man FFA, but towards the end of the games (I think the last time we were on battlefield) it got a lot better.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol damn connection...room made.


Ok I'm ready to play.
So post here when you're ready



Shadic said:


> Yo I added you. Add me and fight me cause Im bored.
> 5241 1598 6262



And I'll add you


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Ok I'm ready to play.
> So post here when you're ready
> 
> 
> ...



ready any time


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Shadic said:


> ready any time



I think I'm playin Cal first. I could probably play you later today
DAMMIT CAL YOU'RE HIDING NOW
Ok Calamity.
When you read this I'll be online waiting for you to host a room.
You better read this and go host a room


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I think I'm playin Cal first. I could probably play you later today
> DAMMIT CAL YOU'RE HIDING NOW
> Ok Calamity.
> When you read this I'll be online waiting for you to host a room.
> You better read this and go host a room



Its still registering you so I dont even know if your on. Have you added me yet? If so what is your nickname


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

@Calam

Sorry I left, I really need to eat something. 

Fun games as always man.

Looks like Ness takes the lead 2-1. 

Oh if anyone is wondering what the "Try again, Kid!" in my taunt is, it's from Sagat(Street Fighter) lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Join my room K-deps. Use diddy dammit lol..


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Join my room K-deps.



Yo cal, whats your number.
mine is 5241 1598 6262


----------



## Jazz (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone want a match?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

@Mario

I will, after I finish eating.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2008)

YOYOYO.

Whats goin onnnn?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 31, 2008)

just tell me when


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

Mario said:


> Anyone want a match?



Sure. Mine is 5241 1598 6262.
Let me know when your ready and I will go on.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

lol I was playing terrible today. I don't know what my problem was but I was playing horribly. Oh well, you have a nice Diddy K-deps...next time don't hold back on the bananna's. Glad I go the chance to fight him before I had to leave.

Your Lucas is better than mine..lol. Kept going into sudden death lol..but the match we did have on stock I lost fair and square. I forgot Lucas up smash can hit if you are to close.

@ Violent...those weren't good matches lol. I did worse than usual. My Fox still need some work lol, the rust on him is horrid.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 31, 2008)

I added you, Shad


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

Mario said:


> I added you, Shad



Ill be there in a sec so Ill host it.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> lol I was playing terrible today. I don't know what my problem was but I was playing horribly. Oh well, you have a nice Diddy K-deps...next time don't hold back on the bananna's. Glad I go the chance to fight him before I had to leave.
> 
> Your Lucas is better than mine..lol. Kept going into sudden death lol..but the match we did have on stock I lost fair and square. I forgot Lucas up smash can hit if you are to close.
> 
> @ Violent...those weren't good matches lol. I did worse than usual. My Fox still need some work lol, the rust on him is horrid.



Yea I didn't really wanna play Diddy but I knew you would be mad if I didn't
I really wanna get better with Lucas. Well next time we play I'll use Diddy and I won't let up for a second.
It was kinda annoying cause I never could get out of the second F-Smash of TL. 

You'll see my Diddy's full potential next time 

Shion wanna play?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> @ Violent...those weren't good matches lol. I did worse than usual. My Fox still need some work lol, the rust on him is horrid.



Lol. I was just like what the hell when you suicided with Fox twice. The way Falco died vs your Toon Link made me laugh. Yeah you gotta get the shine spike down, I saw you going for it but you messed it up.

@Mario

Coming online now.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

Mario let me host because I disconnect  every time I join.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm seems like Shion just left.
V-Nin is playing with Mario...

Anyone up for some 1v1?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea I didn't really wanna play Diddy but I knew you would be mad if I didn't
> I really wanna get better with Lucas. Well next time we play I'll use Diddy and I won't let up for a second.
> It was kinda annoying cause I never could get out of the second F-Smash of TL.
> 
> ...



Wed my friend....I expect to see Diddy's full potential. Though I must say I did like that spike I pulled off at the end....be wary of that lol. I fight your Lucas with mine at some point too.

Snake is really hard to use for me at least. I'm surprised my Fox did as well against your Link as he did considering I hadn't used him in a while. Sigh....I really need to play more. I'm still no better than I was when I first got the game lol...but damn College.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Wed my friend....I expect to see Diddy's full potential. Though I must say I did like that spike I pulled off at the end....be wary of that lol. I fight your Lucas with mine at some point too.
> 
> Snake is really hard to use for me at least. I'm surprised my Fox did as well against your Link as he did considering I hadn't used him in a while. Sigh....I really need to play more. I'm still no better than I was when I first got the game lol...but damn College.



That Spike was nice
So the next time you can play is Wednesday right?
I'll see you then


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

@Mario

Having issues joining your game, so I guess forget about a match for now.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Mario
> 
> Having issues joining your game, so I guess forget about a match for now.



V-Nin, haven't played you in a while.
You think you can play at around 5:30?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> V-Nin, haven't played you in a while.
> You think you can play at around 5:30?



Lol the whole using Snake/Fox/Link thing was suppose to be directed at Violent K-deps. Sorry, if that confused you


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> V-Nin, haven't played you in a while.
> You think you can play at around 5:30?



I should be able to, can't say for sure.

Might have to run to the store soon.

Edit: Is 5:45 alright, I should be ok to play then.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol the whole using Snake/Fox/Link thing was suppose to be directed at Violent K-deps. Sorry, if that confused you



I couldn't get half of my combo's to work on Snake. Gonna have to practice more.

The Fox match you were obviously rusty on, hence all the suicides.

The Link match was pretty close if I remember correctly.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I should be able to, can't say for sure.
> 
> Might have to run to the store soon.
> 
> ...



Well let me know if you can.
Just post here before 5:30 sayin if you can


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Would 5:45 be alright?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Would 5:45 be alright?



Yup thats fine.
Let me know when you're ready


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm up for a few matches if anyone's interested.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yup thats fine.
> Let me know when you're ready



Alright good.

I also propose a DK vs Diddy match.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright good.
> 
> I also propose a DK vs Diddy match.



I'm down
Who are your mains anyway?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'm down
> Who are your mains anyway?



Luigi, Peach. Kinda Mario as well. I just love my Mushroom Kingdom characters. 

Alright I'm ready to go on. Make a room whenever your ready.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Luigi, Peach. Kinda Mario as well. I just love my Mushroom Kingdom characters.
> 
> Alright I'm ready to go on. Make a room whenever your ready.



K ill go on and make


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

Good game mario. I dont know whats wrong with me today. I usually do better.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> K ill go on and make



You might have to type my code again because I redid yours. It still wont register you.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

MARIE WANTS TO BRAWLLLLL.

/can she join in a game?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 31, 2008)

I got one open


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Alright, see ya there.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 31, 2008)

Mario said:


> I got one open



Added you!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

@K-deps

Fun/interesting games man.

Sorry I left, got some chores to do. :sweat

@Marie

Sorry we didn't let you in, me and K-deps were having some 1v1's.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello ladies


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps I dont know what the hell happened that first game why I got dis...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking for more teams(people) to join Ryoshi's team tournament.

Link: LOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 31, 2008)

good games again K-deps....u didnt go serious again did u....and sry to those who tried joining, I wanted me and K-deps to keep 1 v 1 but now u can come..who is Train btw???


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Looking for more teams(people) to join Ryoshi's team tournament.
> 
> Link: LOOOOOOOOOOL.



The west aren't rednecks 

lol  But yeah, I'd join, but uh, yeah, west coast.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> good games again K-deps....u didnt go serious again did u....and sry to those who tried joining, I wanted me and K-deps to keep 1 v 1 but now u can come..who is Train btw???



Yea thats the reason I left.
I had to get off the tv and was just tryin to squeeze a few games off.

@V-Nin
I'm not using lag as an excuse but just so you know when I get used to the lag ill give you more of a challenge. I gets frustrating when you try to dodge something and it registers late. Next time I play you I'll hopefully finally get used to the lag. Also play Luigi next time. I wanna play him.
I feel as do I;m the only one who cant get used to lag


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea thats the reason I left.
> I had to get off the tv and was just tryin to squeeze a few games off.
> 
> @V-Nin
> ...



Honestly Luigi is one of the most fun chars to play as. Don't know how I just realized that yesterday when playing against some new players.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Mario those were some great matches. Though.. you didn't use Mario. xP



Violent-nin said:


> @Marie
> 
> Sorry we didn't let you in, me and K-deps were having some 1v1's.



That's okay. XD Brawl in a bit?

I made a room~


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The west aren't rednecks
> 
> lol  But yeah, I'd join, but uh, yeah, west coast.



Lol. No you can join now. Ryoshi originally said no West Coasters but now all of them can join. 

Looking for more people to join the tournament. 



K-deps said:


> @V-Nin
> I'm not using lag as an excuse but just so you know when I get used to the lag ill give you more of a challenge. I gets frustrating when you try to dodge something and it registers late. Next time I play you I'll hopefully finally get used to the lag. Also play Luigi next time. I wanna play him.
> I feel as do I;m the only one who cant get used to lag



Yeah the lag was annoying, I did somewhat get used to it. Lol, alright.

I played horribly though. 

I had trouble adjusting at first, but as the matches go on I manged to get use to it.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Honestly Luigi is one of the most fun chars to play as. Don't know how I just realized that yesterday when playing against some new players.



I agree with that.
His F-Air can be awesome.
He can be a combo machine


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol. No you can join now. Ryoshi originally said no West Coasters but now all of them can join.
> 
> Looking for more people to join the tournament.
> 
> ...



You played horrible??
I'm the one that couldn't get ma shit goin with Diddy Kong.
This lag is makin my Diddy look like shit

Only person I've played and haven't any lag is Shion.
We both have wired connections


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Honestly Luigi is one of the most fun chars to play as. Don't know how I just realized that yesterday when playing against some new players.



Lol, yup Luigi is pimp. He's been my main/best ever since the original Smash Bros. 



Darkhope said:


> That's okay. XD Brawl in a bit?
> 
> I made a room~



Sorry promised some friends I'd go to the mall with them.

Rain check?

I'll be back around 10 if you wanna play then. :sweat




K-deps said:


> You played horrible??
> I'm the one that couldn't get ma shit goin with Diddy Kong.
> This lag is makin my Diddy look like shit
> 
> ...



Alright we both played like crap lol. 

My DK looked pathetic, my Link...uh I don't even wanna get into it. The only character that played kinda okay is my Sheik.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure, no problem. 

I think I'd like to sign up in the team tourney as well. 

But can you only use one character?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, yup Luigi is pimp. He's been my main/best ever since the original Smash Bros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only we could play in person
That would solve everything


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Sure, no problem.
> 
> I think I'd like to sign up in the team tourney as well.
> 
> But can you only use one character?



Sign up for great justice.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sign up for great justice.



Done. Now who will be my partner in crime.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Sure, no problem.
> 
> I think I'd like to sign up in the team tourney as well.
> 
> But can you only use one character?



Alright.

Nice, glad you signed up. 

I'm pretty sure you can use more than one. But how it's designed is one match 2v2, not like best out 5 or anything. So I guess Ryoshi means list the character that your probably gonna use in your match.

I'm sure you can use like Sheik one match and think hey I'm better with Samus and go pick her next.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

lol I just got marth in random <.< He's actually a pretty fun character to play. Excluding maybe a dozen times I used him in melee, I never really got a chance to play him.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

^I always hated swordsman. xD



Violent-nin said:


> Alright.
> 
> Nice, glad you signed up.
> 
> ...



This will be fun. 

Ahhh, alright then. So basically, we see which team advances?  If you win, you'll get to another round, thus you may use a different character. *gets it?* xD;


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> ^I always hated swordsman. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, and here I'm picking Marth in the tournament. 

Yup you got it, that's how it works. 

@K-deps

Haha true, well if you want you can fly to Toronto then we can have our match.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 31, 2008)

I hardly ever use Mario on Wifi, Marie

My main is Kirby ^^


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, and here I'm picking Marth in the tournament.
> 
> Yup you got it, that's how it works.
> 
> ...



Or you could come to Mass. instead


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, and here I'm picking Marth in the tournament.
> 
> Yup you got it, that's how it works.



I'll be ready. >DDD I now have a partner. *waits for him to post* xD

Awesome. 



Mario said:


> I hardly ever use Mario on Wifi, Marie
> 
> My main is Kirby ^^



Lol Ah I see. We had some really good and close matches. I had a feeling it was either Marth or Kirby as your main afterwards. ^^

I killed myself too much on accident though. xDD

Oh! I need to know the times of the tourney as well. D; Will Ryoshi be updating it soon?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CcY-G1Jows8&watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> ^I always hated swordsman. xD



I agree  Which is why I never showed any ambition to ever play him..or link..or young link..or ike..or roy..the list goes on <.< 

But he's pretty fun.

oh and, I don't think I added you before Marie  I'll do that now.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 31, 2008)

Who's up for a match?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone whos played me can you tell me the color of my dot showing connection.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone whos played me can you tell me the color of my dot showing connection.



Its red for me bro.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 31, 2008)

green for me but hey I'm tired as hell after practice, so sadly I'm gonna go to sleep (so early damn that coach) anyway have a great night and I will see ya'll tomorrow


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K413P said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CcY-G1Jows8&watch_response[/YOUTUBE]



Well that was.....interesting.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry we didn't let you in, me and K-deps were having some 1v1's.



No wonder I kept getting kicked out, LOL.

Some "friends" ya'll are!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> No wonder I kept getting kicked out, LOL.
> 
> Some "friends" ya'll are!



Oh yea sorry bout that


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone whos played me can you tell me the color of my dot showing connection.



red. **


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Yo Ronin, have you gotten your GC controller fixed yet?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Timbers said:


> red. **



2 reds and a green hmm.
I don't understand how this online stuff works


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

Where do you live? I'm on the west coast, so generally anybody that's on the east coast is going to appear red to me


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Where do you live? I'm on the west coast, so generally anybody that's on the east coast is going to appear red to me



ohh makes sense. I'm northeast.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> ohh makes sense. I'm northeast.



I'm glad we had no lag in our matches whatsoever...should be interesting to fight your "fully" powered Diddy, without worry of lag.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm glad we had no lag in our matches whatsoever...should be interesting to fight your "fully" powered Diddy, without worry of lag.



Yea lag was little to none.
Do you mind if I use Lucas vs your TL.
Cause TL's range is annoying for my Diddy. Lucas is my secondary after all so it should be fun.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea lag was little to none.
> Do you mind if I use Lucas vs your TL.
> Cause TL's range is annoying for my Diddy. Lucas is my secondary after all so it should be fun.



Well I need to work on my Lucas as well..so it'll be Lucas vs Lucas I guess.


----------



## LuCas (Mar 31, 2008)

You could play eachother online alreadY? wtf


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

LuCas said:


> You could play eachother online alreadY? wtf



Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2008)

He's a lil newbiiiii.

lol.

K-Deps, the game u had that had a dude name Fatty that was using my file, that was my brother.

How did you find his style of play?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yo Ronin, have you gotten your GC controller fixed yet?



yea, I got a loner right now. Its modded for SH though.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 31, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> He's a lil newbiiiii.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...



Ohhh ok. I knew you wouldn't use ROB.
I couldn't really tell his style since it was 1v1v1 but he was pretty good.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol, i hate his ROB, but he is a good player.

WAIT A SECOND.

ARE MINE EYES DECEIVING?!?!

OR IS THAT RONIN???!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, i hate his ROB, but he is a good player.
> 
> WAIT A SECOND.
> 
> ...



You could call me that but I prefer sexy man beast.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You could call me that but I prefer sexy man beast.



IT'S RONIN!!!

WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF.

....wassup man?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> IT'S RONIN!!!
> 
> WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF.
> 
> ....wassup man?




I could ask you the same. You havent been on aim at all.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2008)

ARE U SERIOUS???

Dude, I have been on aim searching or you too.

I also have a question.

What happened to the GC forum? It says something was disbanded or something...

Welp, anyways...

Ima battle you tomorrow ROnin.

Will you be on?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 31, 2008)

I've yet to have an epic battle with you Ori


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ARE U SERIOUS???
> 
> Dude, I have been on aim searching or you too.
> 
> ...



Umm, I'll check out the forum and let you know. I also wandered on over to the brawl forums at IGN and saw your post. Great job advertising.

I will be on tomorrow, early though, dont know about later at night, maybe.



Mishudo said:


> I've yet to have an epic battle with you Ori



Defeat comes to those who wait. In all seriousness, you should have spring break right? If thats the case just let me know when you wanna brawl and I'l make some time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

@Ronin

Finally got back.

Ready for some sparing matches whenever you are.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Ronin
> 
> Finally got back.
> 
> Ready for some sparing matches whenever you are.



 Nin, Im so sorry. I can't log on. The WFC is giving me some outrageous error.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn. If it fixes sometime tonight I'm still up for some sparing matches, if not then hopefully have a few matches tomorrow.

@Marie

If your around, I'm up for some matches if you are.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup 
Im on break right now,and my Wifi seems to working better than ever,I can actually use a GC controller!

But ten to one I'll be beat.
but who cares


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Yup
> Im on break right now,and my Wifi seems to working better than ever,I can actually use a GC controller!
> 
> But ten to one I'll be beat.
> but who cares



For some reason I lol'ed when I saw your new set Violent.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> For some reason I lol'ed when I saw your new set Violent.



Lmao.

Hey what can I say, I love Peach. 

I regret not using her a lot right now, but it's all in the hopes of improving with a  lot of other characters.

Up for some matches Calam?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Hey what can I say, I love Peach.
> 
> ...



Probably on Wed...I'll be fighting K-deps again on that day too. I'm writing a script for my script writing class, and my critique of my rough draft today was not bad, but not great. I need to spend time revising it lol...so it'll be good and ready for Thrusday. I also need to do some shit for my architecutal history class that I've been neglecting, but hey I love the NF message board.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Probably on Wed...I'll be fighting K-deps again on that day too. I'm writing a script for my script writing class, and my critique of my rough draft today was not bad, but not great. I need to spend time revising it lol...so it'll be good and ready for Thrusday. I also need to do some shit for my architecutal history class that I've been neglecting, but hey I love the NF message board.



Ah ok.

Lol, should of known you were doing homework while posting on here. What's your major in college anyways?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Lol, should of known you were doing homework while posting on here. What's your major in college anyways?



Lol off topic-ness, but who cares. My major is sequential art(a.k.a comics). I plan to also minor in animation. So I get alot of work lol. I need to intern somewhere this summer as well....

Brawl is sitting there begging me to play it everyday, and I have to give it the cold shoulder..


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol off topic-ness, but who cares. My major is sequential art(a.k.a comics). I plan to also minor in animation. So I get alot of work lol. I need to intern somewhere this summer as well....



Haha just a little. That's cool man, so eventually you wanna end up doing something with animation or become a comic book writer?


> Brawl is sitting there begging me to play it everyday, and I have to give it the cold shoulder..



Lmao I bet it is. Your gonna have to come on whenever you get some free time, gotta improve that Fox of yours after all.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello peeps. Anyone up for a match? My FC is 2105-8307-9909. You choose the rules and host if you'd like, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha just a little. That's cool man, so eventually you wanna end up doing something with animation or become a comic book writer?



Well yeah the scripter and the drawer lol. If that career doesn't go well I'll have my back up in animation.



Violent-nin said:


> Lmao I bet it is. Your gonna have to come on whenever you get some free time, gotta improve that Fox of yours after all.



Yeah..I need to improve overall anyway. I'll probably have a little more time this summer. I'll have to fight a non-handicapped Ronin too..even though the result will probably still be the same, because of lack of practice time lmao.  And of course I'll have a chance to fight everyone else more as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone up for some games?
Let me know if I haven't added you yet.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Mar 31, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone up for some games?
> Let me know if I haven't added you yet.



We haven't played before, I'm sure. I'll take you on. ^^ Feel free to host.


----------



## Neko (Mar 31, 2008)

damn i cant play online


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

^

Looks like someone share's your Peach love Violent.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> We haven't played before, I'm sure. I'll take you on. ^^ Feel free to host.


What your Friend code? Oh and please no items, Smash orbs are fine though....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well yeah the scripter and the drawer lol. If that career doesn't go well I'll have my back up in animation.



That's pretty cool man, at least it's something you love to do by the sounds of it.



> Yeah..I need to improve overall anyway. I'll probably have a little more time this summer. I'll have to fight a non-handicapped Ronin too..even though the result will probably still be the same, because of lack of practice time lmao.  And of course I'll have a chance to fight everyone else more as well.



The summer will be interesting that's for sure, pretty sure there will be a lot of tournaments and such going so we'll see just how everyone does on here.



> ^
> 
> Looks like someone share's your Peach love Violent.



Haha I just saw that too, and I'm like oh what the hell lol.

Guess I have to change my set now lol, thanks a lot Neko.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2008)

Anki I'm on but i need your Friend Code...


----------



## Anki Rendan (Mar 31, 2008)

2105-8307-9909.


----------



## Neko (Mar 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> ^
> 
> Looks like someone share's your Peach love Violent.






Violent-nin said:


> Haha I just saw that too, and I'm like oh what the hell lol.
> 
> Guess I have to change my set now lol, thanks a lot Neko.


Your welcome  Mine looks better anywayz


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> Your welcome  Mine looks better anywayz



Bah, I'm changing it to a better girl then.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

Anki I'm hosting. Names listed as "Jihad"...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> Your welcome  Mine looks better anywayz



Oh lawd. Yeah, whoever did the work on your avatar/sig color scheme did a good job. It looks like Mura's work on the color, but I could be wrong.

Peach is a pretty cool character, I've just never gotten the time to play too much with her


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 1, 2008)

That's strange, I keep getting disconnected every time I try to join. -_-;


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Bah, I'm changing it to a better girl then.


Go ahead then 



Timbers said:


> Oh lawd. Yeah, whoever did the work on your avatar/sig color scheme did a good job. It looks like Mura's work on the color, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Peach is a pretty cool character, I've just never gotten the time to play too much with her



Thnx  I did it myself

You should use her moar often


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> Go ahead then



Oh I will then. 

Lol, this is going no where.

You said you can't play online Neko, whys that?


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh I will then. hmpf
> 
> Lol, this is going no where.
> 
> You said you can't play online Neko, whys that?



Cuz....im too lazy to press the power button on the Wii....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> Cuz....im too lazy to press the power button on the Wii....





You can press the power button on the Wii remote and turn it on that way. 

You should come on sometime, I wouldn't mind have a Peach vs Peach match.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> That's strange, I keep getting disconnected every time I try to join. -_-;



Everybody on my friends list went offline  and I've been getting disconnected every 3 minutes or so as well.


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You can press the power button on the Wii remote and turn it on that way.
> 
> You should come on sometime, I wouldn't mind have a Peach vs Peach match.



........*presses button*

yay~


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Gonna have a match or what Neko?


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

^Ugh..

Sorry, gonna have to do those matches sometime later on tomorrow or something. Can't go on right now. 

Edit: Connection issues.


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

Why does it seem like everyone has connection issues?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> Why does it seem like everyone has connection issues?



Because I willed it to be so.

Seriously though, I'm not entirely sure lol.

That sig and ava is the sex Violent. Mia (think that's her name) FTW!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

I got my WiFi working.
Brawl?
Pm if you add.


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone up for a game?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> anyone up for a game?



I am adding you
So no pm?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 1, 2008)

Good games, Jihad. I'm not very good at fighting Snake, so that was good practice. That Lucario match killed me. =_= I kept facing the wrong way.

Who are AznQty and Flare by the way? I never got to add Flare, unfortunately.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

Donkey Show and Timbers. 

Good games. I'll be back on in a bit to run a few more games.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

It was kinda fun getting beatin around.
Gives me a taste for online play and in some of the game lag.


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

lol

but you won like two games :/


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Donkey Show and Timbers.
> 
> Good games. I'll be back on in a bit to run a few more games.



Holy lawds, you're Jihad? like, the Jihad that was on NF :< ?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, wow. o.o;

Good games to you too as well! Timbers (I believe), that was a very nice win with Zero Suit Samus. Completely took me off guard. What the hell was that? XD


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> lol
> 
> but you won like two games :/



Dark Toon Link and I random Charactered the other win. Mario! I think...
I got lucky on the Mario Finale. Spammed it after Fox rolled.
2 out of 6-8 xDDD

Yeah but I earned the Punching Bag bonus between you and flare. Lol xDDD
I always spawning the middle or if i did not... I ended up in the middle..
I was tricked somehow!
Fun is better than victory IMO. 
Fun is the cake. Victory is just the icing. 
And sometimes cake without icing is just as good as cake with icing.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

What? lol 
That's just a new name I use now. Oh and I'll be going back on in 1 minutes so feel free to join!


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Dark Toon Link and I random Charactered the other win. Mario! I think...
> I got lucky on the Mario Finale. Spammed it after Fox rolled.
> 2 out of 6-8 xDDD
> 
> ...



you killed with toon link 

yeah i always saw you in the middle so i was like wth ill just kill you xDDD..

icing is pretty good though


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> you killed with toon link
> 
> yeah i always saw you in the middle so i was like wth ill just kill you xDDD..
> 
> icing is pretty good though



Toon Link is a monster and thanks.
Diddy and Fox. 

And I found out how to Glitch DDD with Dragoon parts in a no item match 

Oh yeah that was fun!
Diddy and Fox beating me silly.
I like Dodging.
Alot xDDD

Yep that icing can be tasty.

Using my own context against me.
Clever! xDDD


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Toon Link is a monster and thanks.
> Diddy and Fox.
> 
> And I found out how to Glitch DDD with Dragoon parts in a no item match
> ...



who's your main?

you mind sharing that info? 

yeah i noticed 

i just had to ..you set me up for it...i think 
lol


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> who's your main?
> 
> you mind sharing that info?
> 
> ...



Surprisingly I have not used him. 
And Ike.

Well When you toss Waddle Dee/Doo or Gordos DDD will sometimes randomly pull out a capsule or dragoon part even if there are no items which is why Officially he is NUMBER ONE. 
And you Press both Shield buttons as you do the Waddle Toss and then slide b a x or possibly y he glitches instantly to the parts/capsule.
I saw it on Youtube. 

POWERMOVE!
Sidestep 

Well you reflected to me like Fox Falco or Wolf would.


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

hmm I might go try it out one of theese days 

i feel like playing again.. you up for a 1 on 1?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> hmm I might go try it out one of theese days
> 
> i feel like playing again.. you up for a 1 on 1?



Here is the Video!
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=31CfqAlpAfY[/YOUTUBE]

Okay Booting up the Wii...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Oh, wow. o.o;
> 
> Good games to you too as well! Timbers (I believe), that was a very nice win with Zero Suit Samus. Completely took me off guard. What the hell was that? XD



Her down B is basically an extra jump, and you can do it from the ledge straight into a kick. It's a great game finisher  but I've only been able to pull it off once, maybe twice, on the same person. They generally know to not get too close to the edge after that


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

Anki you tried to join right? My bad, my friend wanted to play 1 on 1.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anki you tried to join right? My bad, my friend wanted to play 1 on 1.



Everytime I try joining your room I get completely disconnected from my wifi >.>


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 1, 2008)

nobody's online?  wtf?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

I keep suiciding with Marth rofl <.<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That sig and ava is the sex Violent. Mia (think that's her name) FTW!



Thanks Calam. 

Mai Shiranui. 

I love Mai and had to use her as a avy+sig sometime. Next time I'll have do my other favorite fighting girl..Chun Li. 

Edit: Haha gonna have to use that line of yours in my profile for now.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

Good Games Flare. I was testing a few things, some of which were pretty effective others not so much...


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

good game ds and axl


ds i cant help but think i was getting double teamed for most of our matches 
XDD


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Good Games Flare. I was testing a few things, some of which were pretty effective others not so much...



You're the first person I've ever used Marth against xP so yeah it was a good learning experience. I'd have probably done much better if I were using a character that had some sort of projectile, instead of having to jump over nades and mortars.

And those nades were frustratingly aggrivating. So many times I'd go to shield or attack and I'd end up picking them up.

Your Mortar+nade camping probably won't work against a character with a decently strong projectile though, just a tip considering you were trying new things xP


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL, i'm kinda fucked up right now so yeah, it was sorta like that. lol

anyway, random open game right now.  just jump in if you have my code.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, i'm kinda fucked up right now so yeah, it was sorta like that. lol
> 
> anyway, random open game right now.  just jump in if you have my code.



I'll join in 5-10minutes


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You're the first person I've ever used Marth against xP so yeah it was a good learning experience. I'd have probably done much better if I were using a character that had some sort of projectile, instead of having to jump over nades and mortars.
> 
> And those nades were frustratingly aggrivating. So many times I'd go to shield or attack and I'd end up picking them up.
> 
> Your Mortar+nade camping probably won't work against a character with a decently strong projectile though, just a tip considering you were trying new things xP


Its because it was Marth that I was doing that...XD


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Its because it was Marth that I was doing that...XD



 figures


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks Calam.
> 
> Mai Shiranui.
> 
> ...



Girl in your sig has huge balls


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2008)

Huge balls?

OH, I GET IT.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks Calam.
> 
> Mai Shiranui.
> 
> ...



Heh...yeah Mai is pretty sexy, and Chun Li will always have those thunderous thighs. I'm surprised no guy's from Street Fighter get distracted by them. At any rate, my favorite girl from KOF is the Ice Chick....forgot her name. My fave fighting game girl, hell my favorite vg girl overall is Ayane from DOA.

Lol @ Timbers...suiciding with Marth. Don't worry I've had my share of suicides.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

Who's up for some games!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Who's up for some games!!!!!!!!!!



I'd love to have somebody to pwn, but I'm at school.

So I guess not me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh...yeah Mai is pretty sexy, and Chun Li will always have those thunderous thighs. I'm surprised no guy's from Street Fighter get distracted by them. At any rate, my favorite girl from KOF is the Ice Chick....forgot her name. My fave fighting game girl, hell my favorite vg girl overall is Ayane from DOA.



Haha yep. Ah I know you your talking about, I used her and here and there but I was mostly using Terry Bogard, Andy Bogard, Joe Higashi, and Mai in KOF. Basically team Fatal Fury. 


I was always more of a Kasumi fan in DoA.



K-deps said:


> Girl in your sig has huge balls



You worry me sometimes man.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I'd love to have somebody to pwn, but I'm at school.
> 
> So I guess not me.


Lulz! 
I'll be around so just pm me when you're available....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Fun games last night DS. We dc'd in the Olimar/Sheik match, I guess? That stage raped me though  Turning upside down and all of that when I was trying to recover. The last two times with Marth, you could probably tell I was just screwing around xP Was just spamming dtilts towards you and rar'd bairs. Is there a reason why you don't use tilts, though? :< It seems like you just use smashes, which was usually the reason I wouldn't even go off stage until 140-150% or so.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz!
> I'll be around so just pm me when you're available....



Yeah, I'll add you when I get home. My FC's in my sig.

I probably won't be able to pwn you just like that, though.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I got some news that might not be important at all.
But I'm gonna take this week off from Brawl. I only will be playing a few matches that I have planned with Cal and Ronin.
So yea I'll still be in the thread just not online that much.

I'm also gonna stop worrying on how I play online and just play to have a good time with you guys. 
To me it's tough to determine who's better online due to several reasons so w/e.

Also sorry V-Nin
Couldn't resist sayin that


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well I got some news that might not be important at all.
> But I'm gonna take this week off from Brawl. I only will be playing a few matches that I have planned with Cal and Ronin.
> So yea I'll still be in the thread just not online that much.
> 
> ...



That's too bad..ah well, it's not like I get a chance to play people often anyway lol. Good thing we can still have our Lucas vs Lucas match tomorrow when I'm free.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That's too bad..ah well, it's not like I get a chance to play people often anyway lol. Good thing we can still have our Lucas vs Lucas match tomorrow when I'm free.



Yea I just have been playing too much and need to take a break.
Lucas vs. Lucas should be epic


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well I got some news that might not be important at all.
> But I'm gonna take this week off from Brawl. I only will be playing a few matches that I have planned with Cal and Ronin.
> So yea I'll still be in the thread just not online that much.
> 
> ...



Lol, it's alright. Personally I don't go all out when playing online unless it's a tournament. That's why you'll hardly ever see me edge guard and hardly see me chain aerial combo's together due to laziness.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, it's alright. Personally I don't go all out when playing online unless it's a tournament. That's why you'll hardly ever see me edge guard and hardly see me chain aerial combo's together due to laziness.



Yeah I noticed you don't edgehog. There have been several times where you could have lol. Come to think of it, I don't either....don't know why seeing as I used it in melee.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

I just realized I don't edge hog either online....wtf is this


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I just realized I don't edge hog either online....wtf is this



We all are tard's simple as that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I noticed you don't edgehog. There have been several times where you could have lol. Come to think of it, I don't either....don't know why seeing as I used it in melee.



Lol seems neither of us do it. In Melee I did it too people who were a threat so mostly in tournaments, when playing with friends I'd just let them come back to the stage.



K-deps said:


> I just realized I don't edge hog either online....wtf is this



I didn't bother to edge hog you, but surprisingly you didn't do it to me either. 

I would of assumed since you beat Shion you guys did it a lot to each other.

Edit: @Calam



I just don't do it unless I feel threatened, like in a tournament it kinda comes natural, but in online sparing matches and normal matches with friends I really don't care for doing it.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol seems neither of us do it. In Melee I did it too people who were a threat so mostly in tournaments, when playing with friends I'd just let them come back to the stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea whenever I play Shion I play to win all the way. 
Also has the team tourney been moved to weekend? Oh yea some other news I'm going to my first tourney in 2 weeks. Should be sweet


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea whenever I play Shion I play to win all the way.
> Also has the team tourney been moved to weekend? Oh yea some other news I'm going to my first tourney in 2 weeks. Should be sweet



I'm pretty sure it has, not 100% on that..gonna have to ask Ryoshi later on.

First tournament for Brawl, or first tournament for Smash in general?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm pretty sure it has, not 100% on that..gonna have to ask Ryoshi later on.
> 
> First tournament for Brawl, or first tournament for Smash in general?



First Smash tourney. Should be fun.
Chem and I think Ronin gave me some advice so I'm prepared mentally


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> First Smash tourney. Should be fun.
> Chem and I think Ronin gave me some advice so I'm prepared mentally



Best of luck dude. I haven't had an official tourney yet. The last tourney I had wasn't official, but I had a SSBM tournament in my HS. There was about 60-70 people in it. I managed to come in the top three...so I wasn't really dissapointed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> First Smash tourney. Should be fun.
> Chem and I think Ronin gave me some advice so I'm prepared mentally



Ah. Well good luck man, hope ya win it. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Best of luck dude. I haven't had an official tourney yet. The last tourney I had wasn't official, but I had a SSBM tournament in my HS. There was about 60-70 people in it. I managed to come in the top three...so I wasn't really dissapointed.



That's not bad Calam. If your interested, you'll will easily find Brawl tournaments going on in your local area. 

As for me I've been to only two Brawl tournaments so far, with about 3 lined up at the moment. 

As for SSBM, I'm not sure I would venture to say at least more than 30 tourneys. :sweat


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

_yo anyone up to brawl  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's not bad Calam. If your interested, you'll will easily find Brawl tournaments going on in your local area.
> 
> As for me I've been to only two Brawl tournaments so far, with about 3 lined up at the moment.
> 
> As for SSBM, I'm not sure I would venture to say at least more than 30 tourneys. :sweat



Trust me, I am interested. I just have to find the time to do them, which shouldn't be too hard over the summer. I might not be able to partake in the tourney on NF if it's really in two weeks, or any point before June lol. So I might have to drop off the list...



30 melee tourneys?! Lol, that's a shitload. I would have liked to go to a official tourney, but I never follwed up to actually look for one.

@Nightmare...tomorrow my friend between the hours of 2:30- 4:15. Set your clocks.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

_aight man ... but ill be on to play at like 3:30 ... but anyone else wanna go now in brawl  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Trust me, I am interested. I just have to find the time to do them, which shouldn't be too hard over the summer. I might not be able to partake in the tourney on NF if it's really in two weeks, or any point before June lol. So I might have to drop off the list...



Oh you will definitely find a ton in the summer, that's when it goes over board..can't wait lol. 

What!? 

I was hoping for Ness vs Lucas round 4 in the tournament. Understandable though, you do have class to worry about and all. 


> 30 melee tourneys?! Lol, that's a shitload. I would have liked to go to a official tourney, but I never follwed up to actually look for one.



Haha yeah, I'm a tournament addict. I don't act like most tournament players though all cocky and retarded.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking for a match. Anyone able to play?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

_yea man ill play you  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha yeah, I'm a tournament addict. I don't act like most tournament players though all cocky and retarded.



 When did you first start doing tournies for smash?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

_yo BH and timbers ... sorry for leaving but my dad just came back totally unexpected right now and he doesn't like me playing on weekdays  so i had to get off ... great matches though ... you have a decent marth Timbers ... granted i could totally kick his ass if you went against my marth but hes pretty good though  ... hope to play you soon  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh! Timbers, may I face you? My FC is 2105-8307-9909. You were pretty fun to play against, so I'd like to do so again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't much of a challenge. I'm still trying to improve since I haven't really played with any experienced players yet. Thanks for allowing me to see how much I need to practice. :sweat


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

_don't stress it man ... you were playing against Toon link who happens to be my third best ... or maybe even second best  ... i was gonna ease up but then timbers joined and you can't hold back against him  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ you have a decent marth Timbers ... granted i could totally kick his ass if you went against my marth but hes pretty good though  ... hope to play you soon  _


Erm, no crap  I've never used him before yesterday. You were the third person I've ever played with him against. I don't even consider him an alt yet, but he's pretty fun, granted I'm still quite bad with him. I miss his dair spike and dancing blade combos a lot. I need at least another week of playing with him before I can even hold my own when playing with him 


Anki Rendan said:


> Oh! Timbers, may I face you? My FC is 2105-8307-9909. You were pretty fun to play against, so I'd like to do so again.



I'll add you


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Erm, no crap  I've never used him before yesterday. You were the third person I've ever played with him against. I don't even consider him an alt yet, but he's pretty fun, granted I'm still quite bad with him. I miss his dair spike and dancing blade combos a lot. I need at least another week of playing with him before I can even hold my own when playing with him



Get off my Marth Timber. 

Lol, before I know it you'll be stealing Luigi and Peach from me too. 

Edit: Just wanted to bug ya. 



Timbers said:


> When did you first start doing tournies for smash?



Umm, exact date? Lol.

Small tournaments were held for Smash 64, but I didn't really get into the big tournaments till a year after Melee was released so 2002 I guess.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Erm, no crap  I've never used him before yesterday. You were the third person I've ever played with him against. I don't even consider him an alt yet, but he's pretty fun, granted I'm still quite bad with him. I miss his dair spike and dancing blade combos a lot. I need at least another week of playing with him before I can even hold my own when playing with him
> 
> 
> I'll add you


_your a natural brawler homie ... whatever character you pay with will be good ... but since marth is new to you now he kinda sucks with you  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 1, 2008)

Woo! Are you up for battles now, Timbers?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2008)

I might be heading downstairs in a few. Anybody feel like Brawlin'?

Yo, Anki. Mind if I add you? My code's in my sig.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Get off my Marth Timber.
> 
> Lol, before I know it you'll be stealing Luigi and Peach from me too.
> 
> ...


I might try out Peach sometime, believe it or not  Luigi I have no interest in <.< 

That's impressive how long you've been attending tournies though. I'd imagine you do pretty well in them 


Nightmare said:


> _your a natural brawler homie ... whatever character you pay with will be good ... but since marth is new to you now he kinda sucks with you  _


Well, I'm still not very good at spacing his attacks yet. Like I said, I've only used him against 3 people (including that small 2 stock match we had with ) Dancing blades I need to work on too, because I can't seem to get the timing down very well, and fail getting the fourth part about 20% of the time <.<

also, his recovery  I suicide a lot with it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 1, 2008)

good games timber (ur flare right?) sry bout the first game that i sucked, I was eating Zaxby's, and playing while eating is hard...but either way good games, ur Zelda is annoying lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I might try out Peach sometime, believe it or not  Luigi I have no interest in <.<
> 
> That's impressive how long you've been attending tournies though. I'd imagine you do pretty well in them



Had a feeling you would. 

At least Luigi is safe. *Phew*

Yeah I've won my fair share. I either win it or place reasonably high, it really depends on which characters I went with. 

In Melee I would alternate between:

Luigi, Peach, Marth, Falco, Fox, Captain Falcon, DK, Mario and Sheik. Some tournaments I'd use Luigi and Peach, some I wouldn't. I get bored using the same people over and over.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> good games timber (ur flare right?) sry bout the first game that i sucked, I was eating Zaxby's, and playing while eating is hard...but either way good games, ur Zelda is annoying lol



I'm still pretty bad with her. But thanks. That second match I accidently transformed into Sheik lol <.< Screwed me up pretty bad but oh well. I didn't get to play you with Fox ._.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Anki, mad props to you. Probably the first person on these boards that uses more than just C-stick smashing. I'm glad tilts and jabs aren't totally abandoned from the game by players. 

Great games  (corny maps in the beginning though lol <.<)


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2008)

Whats up guys.

So I see some battles going on.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Anki, mad props to you. Probably the first person on these boards that uses more than just C-stick smashing. I'm glad tilts and jabs aren't totally abandoned from the game by players.
> 
> Great games  (corny maps in the beginning though lol <.<)



Great games to you as well! I had plenty of fun. XD And yes, tilts are extremely important, especially at low percentages. I myself do not understand why people don't use them more often. 

Once again, your Zero Suit Samus put up an awesome performance. I'm just amazed by the way you play her, because I've faced so many people that user her and she never came off as impressive at all! Of course, that's not to say the other characters you used weren't great (Poor Marth on that Rainbow stage...I dislike it too. ><) but she stood out to me in particular because of that.

I look forward to playing more games with you in the future, it's a lot of fun. X) (And hopefully, I'll be able to work on my Lucario and Jigglypuff more...they're my weakest. XD)


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Great games to you as well! I had plenty of fun. XD And yes, tilts are extremely important, especially at low percentages. I myself do not understand why people don't use them more often.
> 
> Once again, your Zero Suit Samus put up an awesome performance. I'm just amazed by the way you play her, because I've faced so many people that user her and she never came off as impressive at all! Of course, that's not to say the other characters you used weren't great (Poor Marth on that Rainbow stage...I dislike it too. ><) but she stood out to me in particular because of that.
> 
> I look forward to playing more games with you in the future, it's a lot of fun. X) (And hopefully, I'll be able to work on my Lucario and Jigglypuff more...they're my weakest. XD)



I seem to get mixed feedback on my ZSS lol. Thanks, though. I'd definitely put Marth, Lucario, and Sheik, as my weakest right now. <.< I usually play an alright Zelda, just my airgame is pretty bad with her...but I think you won the majority of the games against her x) 

I'm kind of glad we got that one match on FD when I was using Fox. That Olimar stage made me look like a total sap, so I'm glad I was able to redeem _some_ dignity on that FD <.<


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 1, 2008)

Hehe, I wasn't sure what your level preferences were, so I just left all of the stages on ^^; As for your Zelda, to be fair, I have a lot of practice against her. =_= It pains me to admit this, but my younger brother is better than I am, and his Zelda is a monster. While he was watching our matches he kept cheering you, and got frustrated that you didn't use his strategies. >_> I'll let you face him sometime, I'm sure you'll get some ideas for her. XD

Your Fox was definitely a pain to knock out, too. I thought he had lighter defense this time around! I guess you're just really good at surviving at high percentages.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 1, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Hehe, I wasn't sure what your level preferences were, so I just left all of the stages on ^^; As for your Zelda, to be fair, I have a lot of practice against her. =_= It pains me to admit this, but my younger brother is better than I am, and his Zelda is a monster. While he was watching our matches he kept cheering you, and got frustrated that you didn't use his strategies. >_> I'll let you face him sometime, I'm sure you'll get some ideas for her. XD



I actually really have no clue what to do with Zelda at the moment  I'm still in a hit and miss stage. If your brother ever wants to play his Zelda against me, I'd appreciate it. Getting an ingame look on an experienced Zelda user would be great 

I'm not too picky on stages. I like just about all of them, but the very few I don't like are the ones that were picked in the first 3 or 4 matches we had x)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

@Ronin 

Fun sparing matches bro.

My Luigi and Ice Climbers played so horrible, don't judge them by tonight. 

Your Ike is a beast, when you get all the rust off it's going to be hard as hell to beat him.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2008)

RONIN. LETS GET IT ON.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

I am ready to brawl.
Free win prolly Lol.


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

Every time i go to brawl online its like nobody on earth is online


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

_i would play ya ... but i've got school shit to deal with now   _


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

School is for weird people


----------



## Ronin (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Ronin
> 
> Fun sparing matches bro.
> 
> ...



 I thank you for your comment. I will get into my fighting form soon. The one match I used Ike was fun. When I went onto the treadmill and did the fsmash as you came off the edge was priceless. If you talk to my roommate, he'll tell you how I almost did a backflip after accomplishing that.

But the one thing I need to accomplish is beating your Kirby. I got raped. It left mental scars.....

I could see your Luigi getting better as the match progressed though. You started to do some aerial combos and got me off the edge a few times. I look forward to some more matches.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> Every time i go to brawl online its like nobody on earth is online



Same.
Plus I get d/c.


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Same.
> Plus I get d/c.



Same here 

Im gonna have a long comment to say to Nintendo which they probably wont even read


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> School is for weird people


_Fo real  _


Axl Low said:


> Same.
> Plus I get d/c.


_Nintendo needs to strengthen its brawl server ... too much traffic is the cause for disconnection  _


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Neko said:


> Same here
> 
> Im gonna have a long comment to say to Nintendo which they probably wont even read



Nintendo's April Fool is Brawl Online not working.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I thank you for your comment. I will get into my fighting form soon. The one match I used Ike was fun. When I went onto the treadmill and did the fsmash as you came off the edge was priceless. If you talk to my roommate, he'll tell you how I almost did a backflip after accomplishing that.



No problem. I can see you were getting back into form as each match went on.

Haha that was nicely done on your part, I was actually going to try something similar, but you beat me to the punch by a long shot. 



> I could see your Luigi getting better as the match progressed though. You started to do some aerial combos and got me off the edge a few times. I look forward to some more matches.



Yeah he was sad as hell at first, started to get adapted, but he still has a very long way to go to be what he was for me in the original smash and Melee.

Your Toon Link is dangerous, you kept my Samus on defense for majority of the match.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your Toon Link is dangerous, you kept my Samus on defense for majority of the match.



Lol Ronin uses Toon Link? Maybe he could give me some advice on mine lol, so I can practice with what little time I have to play rofl. I seem to have trouble chaining the Bair combo. 

Are you gonna be online tomorrow for some matches Violent around 2:30-4:15, I also play K-deps around that time.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your Toon Link is dangerous, you kept my Samus on defense for majority of the match.



I decided to pick him up a while ago. Even though I hadn't played online in a while I still played a few matches when I went to school. Some of the guys know me for my TL. I realized hes a decent char. I've never used Ike at school though. I never noticed that till now. Since I started playing again I might use him tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol Ronin uses Toon Link? Maybe he could give me some advice on mine lol, so I can practice with what little time I have to play rofl. I seem to have trouble chaining the Bair combo.



Yeah his Toon Link is tough/tricky to fight. I kinda got the Bair combo down, but not perfected..gonna have to use Toon Link more as well sometime. 



> Are you gonna be online tomorrow for some matches Violent around 2:30-4:15, I also play K-deps around that time.?



Yup more than likely.

My sleeping pattern is actually back to normal so I don't see any problems being online around those times. 



Ronin said:


> I decided to pick him up a while ago. Even though I hadn't played online in a while I still played a few matches when I went to school. Some of the guys know me for my TL. I realized hes a decent char. I've never used Ike at school though. I never noticed that till now. Since I started playing again I might use him tomorrow.



He was pretty good, maybe not as good as your Ike, but he was definitely a tough guy to take down.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 1, 2008)

@Nin

The match I hated the most was R.O.B. vs Pikachu. I couldnt hit the rodent bastard with any smash attacks. He was too short....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yup more than likely.
> 
> My sleeping pattern is actually back to normal so I don't see any problems being online around those times.




Awesome...probably won't have Ness vs Lucas R4 tomorrow though. I need get my Fox back in shape as I've been neglecting him for a while if Tues was any indication rofl. Probably try out more characters as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> @Nin
> 
> The match I hated the most was R.O.B. vs Pikachu. I couldnt hit the rodent bastard with any smash attacks. He was too short....



 

I figured you would of. Pikachu just kept pestering your R.O.B. The lighting bolt edge guard worked pretty well twice. Something I stole from Marie (DarkHope). 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Awesome...probably won't have Ness vs Lucas R4 tomorrow though. I need get my Fox back in shape as I've been neglecting him for a while if Tues was any indication rofl. Probably try out more characters as well.



Ah that's alright. If we meet the tournament we'll have to do Ness vs Lucas..for the fans lol. Haha yeah, you and all those suicides, I fear when you get your Fox back into shape, he'll probably destroy my poor DK.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

I got to brawl once in a an hour.
And that match lagged so much it froze.
56k = No brawl for you.
Be courteous xDDD


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 1, 2008)

I got sum bad news. I might not be able to go to my cousin's house to play sum brawl


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah that's alright. If we meet the tournament we'll have to do Ness vs Lucas..for the fans lol. Haha yeah, you and all those suicides, I fear when you get your Fox back into shape, he'll probably destroy my poor DK.



Lol...DK. If there is a tournament on NF in June *crosses finger* I will be able to partake. If there's not, oh well..I can still play people online regaurdless. There's no reason to fear about the life of your poor DK, as Fox won't be back in shape anytime soon.

@K413P...sorry to hear that dude. Come to thing of it..I never played you.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2008)

Dam you Ronin.

Damn youuuuuuuu.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2008)

Is online sucking for anyone but me?
it took me 5 minutes to play a 2 minute brawl


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> @K413P...sorry to hear that dude. Come to thing of it..I never played you.



Yeah, I really want to play you, I really really want to play nightmare and timbers....

you know what? fuck it, Im trading in games to get ssbb this weekend if i cant go to my cousin's house


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...DK. If there is a tournament on NF in June *crosses finger* I will be able to partake. If there's not, oh well..I can still play people online regaurdless. There's no reason to fear about the life of your poor DK, as Fox won't be back in shape anytime soon.



Lol, well that's a relief.

Your not participating in Tenshi's tournament anymore? My bad if you already told me you that you couldn't.

I'm sure there will be, if not I'll either convince someone to have at least one then or heck I'll plan one if worst comes to worst.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 1, 2008)

ROFL

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=uYS0vcj5kAY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

Yo Ronin when during the week do you think you'll be able to play?
I've only played you once


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dam you Ronin.
> 
> Damn youuuuuuuu.



Rofl...poor, poor Shion.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a room open if anyone wants to play.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yo Ronin when during the week do you think you'll be able to play?
> I've only played you once


I HAVEN'T EVEN PLAYED HIM ONCE!!!!


-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl...poor, poor Shion.



......i have to vs u too.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ......i have to vs u too.



Yes, yes I know...lol.

@ Violent or Timbers. I can play only a couple of games. Join my room.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess I'll play a few matches before I got to bed.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I guess I'll play a few matches before I got to bed.



You gonna join my room?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2008)

well guys, i gotta hit the sack....

school at 6 AM tomorrow....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

curse my devil habit of trying to dodge Link's fsmash -_-


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

Good games Anki. 
That god damn input delay was killing me.
Every time I try and play "regularly" I get burned...

I couldn't even get out of the obvious....*sigh*


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2008)

Who's TIM?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2008)

I bet I am the worst Brawl player here.
I am proud of that. 



Donkey Show said:


> Who's TIM?



Me.
The self-proclaimed Worst Brawl player.
Sorry about the Disconnect.
My Wifi and Internet are fucking me over royally today.
Connection wise.

My Record versus Donkey Show is:
Prepare to laugh:


*Spoiler*: __ 



3-31




I kept score until a certain point and then blarg disconnect. 
I have earned the worst player slot in this thread.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Rofl at Snake getting stuck and Sonic suicide.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> I bet I am the worst Brawl player here.
> I am proud of that.
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit did we play that much? lol.

Hey it's all good.  You'll gettr better with practice.  I've been drinking since we started playing though so don't listen to me. lol.  Use Ike though, he seems like your bets character.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Holy shit did we play that much? lol.
> 
> Hey it's all good.  You'll gettr better with practice.  I've been drinking since we started playing though so don't listen to me. lol.  Use Ike though, he seems like your bets character.



Yes we did!
Alrighty, Ike is my ace in the hole.
He racked me two wins.
Then 3 losses after that xDDD

Actually I random so what I get, I get.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to play against a drunk DS....


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I want to play against a drunk DS....



Lets do it then!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I want to play against a drunk DS....



He plays 20% more proficient!
DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

@Calmity & Timbers.

Great/fun matches guys.

Snake getting stuck was classic. 

We all got our fair share of wins, so good times. 

Sorry for leaving Timbers, I only got 3 hours of sleep last night so I'm gonna go crash.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

P= no problem, I'm getting tired myself. It's a damn shame I can't use marth's dancing blades on wifi though =T


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol yeah It was hilarious. I'm trying to get good with MK, Marth, Fox, and Snake as alts.  I didn't do too bad with Marth considering I haven't played with is a long time. I still suck with Snake lol.

Oh yeah....I failed so hard with Yoshi rofl.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Marth's a pretty fun character. I've only been using him since yesterday so I need to improve a lot of things <.< I think I suicided half of my stocks with him.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Marth's a pretty fun character. I've only been using him since yesterday so I need to improve a lot of things <.< I think I suicided half of my stocks with him.



Yeah..I noticed lol. But, yeah he's fun to use. Snake is pretty fun to use as well..I just need to practice with him alot.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

My bad DS, I was getting some Music organized...XD
I'll go on now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

@Calam

 

You were too funny when you were Yoshi. Your MK is looking like he's off to a good start.

@Timbers

Yeah doing the dancing blade combo is a pain sometimes on Wifi.

I was actually tempted to use Marth, but I said nah I'll go with Toon Link. Next thing ya know, you both picked Marth.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeah that was pretty funny in the Marth match. The match on Spear Pillar were it was me and Timbers left and the pokemon killed us both, but I died first was hilarious.

I'm trying to be less spammy with MK. I mean doing Nair, Nair, Nair combos seem kinda cheap to me..I don't know lol. I need to find better combos with him. I'll use him, and Snake again tomorrow when we play to get some practice.

I noticed you edgegaurded a couple times too...lol.


----------



## Zgizgi (Apr 2, 2008)

If my internet router wasen't such a piece of shit, I'd be collecting brawl codes like crazy. I want to brawl with people _so_ bad.

Oh, and question. Am I the only one that noticed this? It's when you brawl with cpu for fun.
If you pick either Fox, Falco, or Wolf (if not all) as competition in pewny (level 1), when they get the smash ball, It's like they can't drive their own damn tank, and they either fall straight down the bottom of the screen, or they drive into the side of the screen. It's fucking hilarious to me. They even do it in the hardest level occasionally. I mean, is that done purposely for the lulz or, what the hell? I think they're trying to get you to die, but they fail at doing so.

Anyway, as soon as I get a compatible router, I'll ask you guys to brawl, for sure.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol yeah that was pretty funny in the Marth match. *The match on Spear Pillar were it was me and Timbers left and the pokemon killed us both, but I died first was hilarious.*



 Haha, I couldn't stop laughing from that, the blast was perfectly timed lol. 


> I'm trying to be less spammy with MK. I mean doing Nair, Nair, Nair combos seem kinda cheap to me..I don't know lol. I need to find better combos with him. I'll use him, and Snake again tomorrow when we play to get some practice.
> 
> I noticed you edgegaurded a couple times too...lol.



Yeah I noticed that, but I saw you also trying other stuff so I didn't mind. It's when someone spams something relentlessly is what pisses me off. Haha don't get stuck again as Snake. 

Yeah I saw Flare do it a few times to both of us, so figured what the hell. I was half-dead during the 1st and 2nd matches, but I had to wake my self up more cause I was losing so sadly.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I noticed that, but I saw you also trying other stuff so I didn't mind. It's when someone spams something relentlessly is what pisses me off. Haha don't get stuck again as Snake.



I'll try not to get stuck lol. I probably go watch some MK videos to see what people do other than Nair's, Uairs, and Dsmashes. I tried to hit you with the up B attack cuz a friend of mine said that move KO's. I couldn't pull it off oh well. I know he as a counter move as well as the >B drill like thing. In regaurd to Snake...I need alot of work with him lulz.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I saw Flare do it a few times to both of us, so figured what the hell. I was half-dead during the 1st and 2nd matches, but I had to wake my self up more cause I was losing so sadly.



Sorry, I didn't know there was some pact not to edgeguard P= I won't do it anymore.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

Good games DS and whoever the other person(people) was (were)...XD

I know Snake only... But that's the only reason I play the game.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

He guys it's possible to dodge TL's 2 f-smash right?
idk why but I never find myself dodging it online


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't have class today, so anyone up for some games? XD


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 2, 2008)

if your still there skeets ill fight ya


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

All right. Let me add you now.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 2, 2008)

host

and ill join ur game


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

Yo my bad I keep getting disconnected. I'm on again if you want to keep playing.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 2, 2008)

^ have to go to work in a bit... maybe some other time 

gd games though


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll try not to get stuck lol. I probably go watch some MK videos to see what people do other than Nair's, Uairs, and Dsmashes. I tried to hit you with the up B attack cuz a friend of mine said that move KO's. I couldn't pull it off oh well. I know he as a counter move as well as the >B drill like thing. In regaurd to Snake...I need alot of work with him lulz.



Lol.

Yeah it does KO.

Chem caught it on me a few times, ever since then I realized to stay the hell away from it. 



Timbers said:


> Sorry, I didn't know there was some pact not to edgeguard P= I won't do it anymore.



Nah it's fine, you can edge guard if you want. I just usually don't unless it's a tournament, or it's been done too be enough times. 

It does help you get better though, if you master your edge gaurding and your meteor smashes.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Meh...I do edge guarding without even relizeing. My enemy is off the edge...and he is coming back..WHAT DO I DO STAND THERE WITH MY THUMB UP MY ASS!!!! Naw..I fucking trying to fuck them up...


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2008)

K-deps said:


> He guys it's possible to dodge TL's 2 f-smash right?
> idk why but I never find myself dodging it online



Toon Link you cannot sidestep but you can dodge away from him.
If you dodge and you roll at his back by his shield you get caught.
Also, same with Ike's.
If you roll out but if you get hit by Ike's cape prepare to take on The Great Aether ride.
Also, you can Combo into Ike's Great Aether. Many people hate that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

@Minzara

Heh, Well I don't "Sit there with a thumb up my ass" so to speak. I also do it to give me more of a challenge. I can easily throw someone off the stage at 30% and meteor smash then, but I get bored of that.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Minzara
> 
> Heh, Well I don't "Sit there with a thumb up my ass" so to speak. I also do it to give me more of a challenge. I can easily throw someone off the stage at 30% and meteor smash then, but I get bored of that.



Trust me, I get what your saying, I do. I do that alot as well, like if someone falls off the ledge by accident, ill jump off too, or a stage weapon kills them, i'll jump off. Just to make it fair. But I do the zone thing. Once I get into it, I won't know what the fuck im doing to be quite honest. I just run on auto-pilot, kindof zone out completely. So ill do edge guarding and not even relize, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Trust me, I get what your saying, I do. I do that alot as well, like if someone falls off the ledge by accident, ill jump off too, or a stage weapon kills them, i'll jump off. Just to make it fair. But I do the zone thing. Once I get into it, I won't know what the fuck im doing to be quite honest. I just run on auto-pilot, kindof zone out completely. So ill do edge guarding and not even relize, lol.



Yeah I hear what your saying. Most of the time if the stage kills someone in a dumb way I'll suicide to make it fair. Yeah I know what your talking about, I usually only really get in the zone in tournaments, though sometimes I do get too caught up and end up edge guarding.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I hear what your saying. Most of the time if the stage kills someone in a dumb way I'll suicide to make it fair. Yeah I know what your talking about, I usually only really get in the zone in tournaments, though sometimes I do get too caught up and end up edge guarding.



I do it with even players. extremely tough players like Shion or Chem kick me the fuck out of the zone, and get my nerves up, and I start fucking up more. Even players like you, I stay in the zone more with.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I do it with even players. extremely tough players like Shion or Chem kick me the fuck out of the zone, and get my nerves up, and I start fucking up more. Even players like you, I stay in the zone more with.





From what I've seen Chem doesn't really grab the edge to prevent you from recovering. He's more like he'll chase you when your about half way back and it you with and aerial. If he's Bowser though he's either trying to Tilt foward A you or Fsmash you.

For Shion it's like all great Fox players, which is mostly shine spikes more than anything.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> From what I've seen Chem doesn't really grab the edge to prevent you from recovering. He's more like he'll chase you when your about half way back and it you with and aerial. If he's Bowser though he's either trying to Tilt foward A you or Fsmash you.
> 
> For Shion it's like all great Fox players, which is mostly shine spikes more than anything.



Ya, Chem I do pretty good agains't the more I think about it, I think its just Fox himself that fucks with me. My gf who barely plays, and well sucks at the game. Got me down to one stock using the fucker. and I was using Link. I just can't gauge his moves well or something.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya, Chem I do pretty good agains't the more I think about it, I think its just Fox himself that fucks with me. My gf who barely plays, and well sucks at the game. Got me down to one stock using the fucker. and I was using Link. I just can't gauge his moves well or something.



Have you ever faced Chems MK?

Haha yeah, Fox can be a pain to fight sometimes. 

Link vs Fox huh. The Link player has to be good at spacing and timing in order to survive Fox's speed.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Have you ever faced Chems MK?
> 
> Haha yeah, Fox can be a pain to fight sometimes.
> 
> Link vs Fox huh. The Link player has to be good at spacing and timing in order to survive Fox's speed.



Timing has never been a issue with me.

And Ya, i've faced his Snake too. I can do "well" agains't them. Beating is another thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Timing has never been a issue with me.
> 
> And Ya, i've faced his Snake too. I can do "well" agains't them. Beating is another thing.



Lol, his Snake is such pain in the ass to fight, damn Motar Slides. 

His MK plays differently that other MK's but he's definitely good with him. I've only seen one other MK that's better than Chems.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

From the sound of things....I'lll be eliminated from Shion's hit list since if I fight him the way I am now rofl. I've improved, but not enough for Shion. DAMN YOU COLLEGE WORK!!


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, his Snake is such pain in the ass to fight, damn Motar Slides.
> 
> His MK plays differently that other MK's but he's definitely good with him. I've only seen one other MK that's better than Chems.



My friend plays MK wierd, some Im used to it actually, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> From the sound of things....I'lll be eliminated from Shion's hit list since if I fight him the way I am now rofl. I've improved, but not enough for Shion. DAMN YOU COLLEGE WORK!!





Put down the book, pick up a controller Calam. 



Minzara said:


> My friend plays MK wierd, some Im used to it actually, lol.



Haha, I had no prior experience fighting MK before Chems, so he definitely got me used to fighting a good MK.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> :Lmao
> 
> Haha, I had no prior experience fighting MK before Chems, so he definitely got me used to fighting a good MK.



I see. My friend mains MK, and Ness...so..lol ya i play them alot ><


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> :Lmao
> 
> Put down the book, pick up a controller Calam.



Too bad I'm posting while my Scripting Prof. is lecturing on our next assignment.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I see. My friend mains MK, and Ness...so..lol ya i play them alot ><




I haven't really tried using MK just yet, too busy trying to perfect other people right now. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Too bad I'm posting while my Scripting Prof. is lecturing on our next assignment.



Haha, oh never mind then.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be on in about 45 min though..so don't go anywhere.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

@Calam

Lol, don't worry I'll be around.

Looks like Lucas has a chance to settle the score today.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Can I join you guys then, or you want it one on one?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Class is over...so I'm heading back to my dorm.

@Minzara....it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Class is over...so I'm heading back to my dorm.
> 
> @Minzara....it doesn't matter to me.



Sweet. Vio?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

May I be the fourth member of this battle?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

@Minzara.

Don't matter to me Minz.

Edit: Going to grab food first, can't play on a empty stomach. :sweat


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Minzara.
> 
> Don't matter to me Minz.
> 
> Edit: Going to grab food first, can't play on a empty stomach. :sweat



Cool, i'll be waiting. Just tell me all when your ready on here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Food won't be done for a about 20 mins.

So if when were all playing, you see me start suiciding, that's because my food is done. I'll just sit there and watch you guys fight till I finish eating.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Food won't be done for a about 20 mins.
> 
> So if when were all playing, you see me start suiciding, that's because my food is done. I'll just sit there and watch you guys fight till I finish eating.



Did anyone ever tell you, your sig is very distracting at first glance? Then as you look at it more and notice she has two different colored giant hairy ball sacks, it becomes distracting for completely different reasons? :amazed


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Did anyone ever tell you, your sig is very distracting at first glance? Then as you look at it more and notice she has two different colored giant hairy ball sacks, it becomes distracting for completely different reasons? :amazed



Lol, what the hell. 

They're part of her clothes, not part of her Minz, just making sure you understand.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, what the hell.
> 
> They're part of her clothes, not part of her Minz, just making sure you understand.



lol, oh I know, but my imagination ran a little wild there. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, oh I know, but my imagination ran a little wild there. lol



Haha, it seems so.

Hmm, Calam is taking longer than expected.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol sorry about that..i'm on in a room. 


Edit: My friend is with me...if ya'll don't mind.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay im coming  (that sounded wrong..)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright gonna join in a sec.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> From the sound of things....I'lll be eliminated from Shion's hit list since if I fight him the way I am now rofl. I've improved, but not enough for Shion. DAMN YOU COLLEGE WORK!!





Violent-nin said:


> Put down the book, pick up a controller Calam.



Damn straight, get your priorities right Cal!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Minz ready to see if I can beat your Ike?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

@Calam & Minz.

Sorry guys can't play with you right now, way too much lag going on for me to handle.


----------



## frankzappafan (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone up for 1v1 my friend code is 3909 7178 6980


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_yo cal ready to fight  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

frankzappafan said:


> anyone up for 1v1 my friend code is 3909 7178 6980



I can battle you. My FC is in my sig.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hey Minz ready to see if I can beat your Ike?



You did it! Grats! Beat my Marth to.. you have improved! 

BTW ROBOT OWN ALL!!!

How is my Sonic ?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Yo  Minzara I want to fight your Pit again. I am pretty rusty with Lucas as if you didn't see. Why were the FS on anyway?

Edit: He isn't to bad...granted it would have been worse if you fought Shion Fox lol.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yo  Minzara I want to fight your Pit again. I am pretty rusty with Lucas as if you didn't see. Why were the FS on anyway?



No idea, I didnt put them on. Ya my Pit was a bit rusty too. I was trying to work on doing the ground dodge/sway thing when playing Marth still cant get it down..think it killed me a few times trying lol

EDIT: Sorry I had to quit, my vision started blurring again. It fucking happens after awhile of playing


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

Calamity ready to play ma Lucas?
EDITammit Calamity


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Good games frankzappafan. 

Your ZSS is good.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome games Cal and Flare. Who the hell is flare btw, your marth is pretty decent.

I like how you realized that me and Timbers wanted to do 1 v 1 for a bit Cal. It was getting heated between he and I.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Good game Nightmare. I got lucky with Ike if not you would have won that round.

I need your opinion on my Snake though. Is it any good?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_same to you man  ... i fucked up when you used Ike  ... snake huh  ... well hes not bad ... you did manage to pull off some nice kills so hes pretty good  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Awesome games Cal and Flare. Who the hell is flare btw, your marth is pretty decent.
> 
> I like how you realized that me and Timbers wanted to do 1 v 1 for a bit Cal. It was getting heated between he and I.



I guess lol...I wanna fight you Ronin with my best 1 v 1 again. Your Ike or w/e against my TL.

Timbers...GG's man. Your Fox isn't too bad..though I was using Mario for the first time. My Fox is mehish, but It managed to beat your Marth lol.

Edit: Sorry K-deps, I was playing Minzara 1 v 1 today lol. I'm surprised i actually beat his Ike with mine.

Minzara your Marth and my MK need to have a tie breaker lol.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Go easy on my marth  I suicided twice that match.

Mario's Fsmash comes out stupid fast. That's my first time playing against one, couldn't determine it from just a jab O.o


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Bored*

Anyone want to have some matches?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Go easy on my marth  I suicided twice that match.



Lol....stop suiciding with him. I suck with Peach, but I guess she was fun to use lol. Diddy is fun to, but I'm not good with him. I just saw everyone not taking their mains so I didn't either

BTW! Who Killed me twice when I was YL?? I was in the bathroom!!


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I guess lol...I wanna fight you Ronin with my best 1 v 1 again. Your Ike or w/e against my TL.
> 
> Timbers...GG's man. Your Fox isn't too bad..though I was using Mario for the first time. My Fox is mehish, but It managed to beat your Marth lol.
> 
> ...



lol, your Ike is pretty good.

I guess we do, lol. I hate MK sometimes Keeps negating my attacks with Marth because his are so fast >< lol


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> BTW! Who Killed me twice when I was YL?? I was in the bathroom!!



I had to, you were just standing there.

Timbers and I were just messing around though. So you kinda died by mistake the first time, but I killed you on purpose the second time.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol....stop suiciding with him. I suck with Peach, but I guess she was fun to use lol. Diddy is fun to, but I'm not good with him. I just saw everyone not taking their mains so I didn't either
> 
> BTW! Who Killed me twice when I was YL?? I was in the bathroom!!



Whoever rai is  but we jumped off afterwards to even it up  

And I know. I'm going to sound like a broken record saying this, but I'm still very new with Marth. I'm not use to sweetspotting on an arc, and his recovery feels a lot more limited than most characters I play with.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I had to, you were just standing there.



Rofl..well I want to have a 1 v 1 with you sometime with both our best against each other. I suck at FFA's so after a while I just selected random for characters lol.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Bored*
> 
> Anyone want to have some matches?



I'm down.
You host?
Oh ya Calamity that neg I gave you was an accident......


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl..well I want to have a 1 v 1 with you sometime with both our best against each other. I suck at FFA's so after a while I just selected random for characters lol.



Well I gotta get alot of matches done this month. I'm heading up to Georgia in May and I don't think I'm taking my Wii. I do most of my matches on the weekend so thats the best time to get a match with me. I'll be looking forward to it, if the weekend is ok with you.

@Nin

Show Deps no mercy. Just don't use you know who. No need to show him the trump card so early in the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'm down.
> You host?
> Oh ya Calamity that neg I gave you was an accident......



Yeah alright, I'll go host one now.

@Ronin

Haha alright. Yeah I don't think I'll use him, I only used him on Frank earlier today once.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Well I gotta get alot of matches done this month. I'm heading up to Georgia in May and I don't think I'm taking my Wii. I do most of my matches on the weekend so thats the best time to get a match with me. I'll be looking forward to it, if the weekend is ok with you.



Ah well...that's fine with me. I pm you a time at some point. If I'm not mistaken didn't you ask for my new list of mains for our group a while back, because I had changed it? If not then w/e. If you deleted the message , I'll send it to you again.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

<-- This is what my vision was like after a hour of smash earlier...you think that is a bad sign? XDDDDDDD


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't worry about it K-deps. I don't really care about rep. I just wanted to fight minzara today to see how far I could get. Managed to beat his Ike and Marth. Though taking my rusty Lucas against his Pit was a mistake...should have taken YL lol.

I'll make it up to you K-deps, at some point lol...I was also suppose to play Nightmare today too. But the matches between me and Minzara were good. Then Timbes joined, and then Ronin.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Don't worry about it K-deps. I don't really care about rep. I just wanted to fight minzara today to see how far I could get. Managed to beat his Ike and Marth. Though taking my rusty Lucas against his Pit was a mistake...should have taken YL lol.
> 
> I'll make it up to you K-deps, at some point lol...I was also suppose to play Nightmare today too. But the matches between me and Minzara were good. Then Timbes joined, and then Ronin.



I think you've manage to edit this post atleast 20 times, lol

:amazed


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice matches Timber, the other two guys were my friends from other sites. Hope that wasn't a problem .=D


----------



## Neko (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> <-- This is what my vision was like after a hour of smash earlier...you think that is a bad sign? XDDDDDDD



Yes, yes i do think that is a bad sign


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I think you've manage to edit this post atleast 20 times, lol
> 
> :amazed



Lol I had to address a few things lol. It was more like twice lol. But, I couldn't forget about K-deps and Nightmare since I ignored them, and wated to explain my reason more lol.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I had to address a few things lol. It was more like twice lol. But, I couldn't forget about K-deps and Nightmare since I ignored them, and wated to explain my reason more lol.



lol, ya I know. Ya I said "okay" to the first person that tried to join, and I saw you said no, and I thought "oh shit he is out for blood, time to pick Ike" lol



Neko said:


> Yes, yes i do think that is a bad sign



I see...


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, ya I know. Ya I said "okay" to the first person that tried to join, and I saw you said no, and I thought "oh shit he is out for blood, time to pick Ike" lol



The Ike vs Ike match was pretty damn good. We need play that match again with just them, as well as the MK vs Marth tie breaker.  Also need to play your Pit again. When are you free to play next?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> The Ike vs Ike match was pretty damn good. We need play that match again with just them, as well as the MK vs Marth tie breaker.  Also need to play your Pit again. When are you free to play next?



I'm free to play now to be honest, but my vision is still a bit blurry, we can play if u want still I dont mind though. 

Other then that im free on weekends all day usually...and weeknights usually after 6


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I'm free to play now to be honest, but my vision is still a bit blurry, we can play if u want still I dont mind though.
> 
> Other then that im free on weekends all day usually...and weeknights usually after 6



Rest your eye's man, we did play alot FFA's and 1v1's. I'll play you later. Plus I have to got to the store now anyway.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rest your eye's man, we did play alot FFA's and 1v1's. I'll play you later. Plus I have to got to the store now anyway.



Okay, play you later then... 

Thanks, i'll try too.


----------



## Fulcata (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone hosting a game?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches Timber, the other two guys were my friends from other sites. Hope that wasn't a problem .=D


No problem. Your RAGE friend plays a pretty nice Ganon, or at least compared to the ones I normally play 


Neko said:


> Yes, yes i do think that is a bad sign



I want to engage the physical act of love with your set pek


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_anyone up for some fights  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _anyone up for some fights  _



Sorry I didn't respond to you earlier man. We can fight at some point later this week...was playin other people.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_nah cal don't worry about it ... i actually don't expect us to fight ever ... your like never on when im on so whatever man  ... but really is anyone up for some fights here  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _nah cal don't worry about it ... i actually don't expect us to fight ever ... your like never on when im on so whatever man  ... but really is anyone up for some fights here  _



I'll play a bit


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> No problem. Your RAGE friend plays a pretty nice Ganon, or at least compared to the ones I normally play



Yeah i know. He likes Ganon a lot so he is maining him. And tries not to make him look bad like most of the Ganon players you see online. If i play him online he is usually Ganon and trying new stuff to see if it works. He also plays Pikachu and Kirby. SO he does mix it around sometimes. I can't believe I suicided in that last match with him... ;o;


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_wow  ... you really do suck with marth timbers ...  ... anyone but timbers up to play ... he keeps using marth 

timbers man ... let me just tell you one thing i can't stand ... its cheapness ... i have never seen marth degraded down to that level than the way you played with him ... im not bashing you on your skills or being a sore loser ... every other character i have ever fought you with thats beaten me was played amazing ... but dude just know im never playing you with marth again  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

@K-deps

Good/fun games bro.

Obviously neither of us were playing seriously. Some of those matches were hilarious.

Sorry I left, food has finished so it's time to eat.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Yeah i know. He likes Ganon a lot so he is maining him. And tries not to make him look bad like most of the Ganon players you see online. If i play him online he is usually Ganon and trying new stuff to see if it works. He also plays Pikachu and Kirby. SO he does mix it around sometimes. I can't believe I suicided in that last match with him... ;o;



I only got to play that last stock with him 1v1, but he definitely pressures you. It's different from most ganon players that think they're god and just use their B moves thinking NO WRONG CAN COME OF IT.



Good games Nightmare..but dude, stop spamming your smashes all the time. For one it's pretty predictable and easy to dodge, and second, stale moves are going to rape you. Most character's tilts are awesome, use them. I don't want to sound harsh, but I just see so many players just using C-stick the entire time and just abandon their jabs and tilts, which usually what gets them rocked by anybody who's played them more than three times.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_BTW dude ... i don't speak brawl lingo ... i have no fucking idea what a "tilt" is  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

Fun games V-Nin. 

Jiggly vs Jiggly was fun.
I was waiting for you to try rest more but it never happened .
Oh yea if there were times it seemed I just walked into smashes it's cause I tried to dodge and it didn't register quick enough. 
Well I'm done for the day until i play with Ronin. Who was the character Ronin told you not to use.

EDIT: Yea those were for fun.
Favorite moment. 
Using Snakes taunt and the box hitting you into laser


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _BTW dude ... i don't speak brawl lingo ... i have no fucking idea what a "tilt" is  _



It's by tilting your joystick and using your attack. 



			
				Nightmare said:
			
		

> _timbers man ... let me just tell you one thing i can't stand ... its cheapness ... i have never seen marth degraded down to that level than the way you played with him ... im not bashing you on your skills or being a sore loser ... every other character i have ever fought you with thats beaten me was played amazing ... but dude just know im never playing you with marth again  _



And don't call me cheap. I don't want to go off on anybody, but when all you're doing is rolling around spamming his dsmash and fsmash, you really have no place to call me cheap. Marth's got a great aerial game, of course I'm going to use it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Fun games V-Nin.
> 
> Jiggly vs Jiggly was fun.
> I was waiting for you to try rest more but it never happened .
> ...



Jiggly vs Jiggly was hilarious, It started off close. I really wanted to hit you with her Down B, but I was sure I was gonna miss it so I hardly tried it.

Gannon vs Lucario was a pain in the ass on the last stock, Gannon is too slow you chase you around that damn stage. 

Yeah I saw that. 

The Bowser vs Fox match I was just gonna Side B you off the stage over and over for fun, but you kept me on defense. 

Your MK has a lot of potential. 

Hehe, Can't tell you that without Ronin's permission. 




> EDIT: Yea those were for fun.
> Favorite moment.
> Using Snakes taunt and the box hitting you into laser



 

When that happened I was just like "What the hell...lol".


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It's by tilting your joystick and using your attack.
> 
> 
> 
> And don't call me cheap. I don't want to go off on anybody, but when all you're doing is rolling around spamming his dsmash and fsmash, you really have no place to call me cheap. Marth's got a great aerial game, of course I'm going to use it.


_thats what a tilt is  ... but i don't ever use c stick ... my thumbs are too slow for that so its A and some direction  ... dude the reason i dodge so much is cuz of your stupid air hit, ... i can't block it or else im set for a clear shot so the only thing left is to dodge ... but when you think about that fight again bro ... thats ALL you did ... 
_


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol...a little trouble in paradise? I can play a couple more..but not many. Violent? K-deps? Nightmare?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I only got to play that last stock with him 1v1, but he definitely pressures you. It's different from most ganon players that think they're god and just use their B moves thinking NO WRONG CAN COME OF IT.




I use his B and think is GOD and nothing wrong can come from it. Yet my Ganon does tend to get beat a lot. XD
Meh, it happens. I am going to go online again, in a few minutes hopefully people are free to play last time i went on i was kicked out of 4 rooms. ;o;
Oh well if not I can have some nice Ganon mirror matches with my friend. XD


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...a little trouble in paradise? I can play a couple more..but not many. Violent? K-deps? Nightmare?


_yea man i'll play ya ... i wanna go TL vs TL _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...a little trouble in paradise? I can play a couple more..but not many. Violent? K-deps? Nightmare?





I would, but I'm just about to eat. If you wait a bit then I can. 

Edit: Damn Nightmare beat me to the punch.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea man i'll play ya ... i wanna go TL vs TL _



Need to add you first lol. Hold on...K-deps wanna join?

I'll make a room Nightmare.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _thats what a tilt is  ... but i don't ever use c stick ... my thumbs are too slow for that so its A and some direction  ... dude the reason i dodge so much is cuz of your stupid air hit, ... i can't block it or else im set for a clear shot so the only thing left is to dodge ... but when you think about that fight again bro ... thats ALL you did ...
> _



His forward and up tilt outranges his forward air, use them. And I dashed attacked as well, I mean of course I'll use his fair to start comboing you off of the stage. Just sitting there waiting for you to come back on does me no good. Marth's recovery is easily gimped.

As for dodging, go ahead. But instead of just spamming his fsmash or dsmash, try implementing some tilts into your game. They're faster and don't make your smashes grow stale when you actually need them.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Jiggly vs Jiggly was hilarious, It started off close. I really wanted to hit you with her Down B, but I was sure I was gonna miss it so I hardly tried it.
> 
> Gannon vs Lucario was a pain in the ass on the last stock, Gannon is too slow you chase you around that damn stage.
> 
> ...



Yea I like playing MK. Sometimes online when I press jump once he jumps twice but idk why

Don't worry I'll get Ronin to tell me


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> <-- This is what my vision was like after a hour of smash earlier...you think that is a bad sign? XDDDDDDD



Thats good, means your getting better. Play through the pain.



Yo Deps we be brawlin in 5.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Thats good, means your getting better. Play through the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Deps we be brawlin in 5.



no pain no gain, right


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

GG nightmare. Diddy almost beat your Ike lol. But my Ike beat your TL.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> His forward and up tilt outranges his forward air, use them. And I dashed attacked as well, I mean of course I'll use his fair to start comboing you off of the stage. Just sitting there waiting for you to come back on does me no good. Marth's recovery is easily gimped.
> 
> As for dodging, go ahead. But instead of just spamming his fsmash or dsmash, try implementing some tilts into your game. They're faster and don't make your smashes grow stale when you actually need them.


_Yo cal great matches man ... sorry i left so early ... i had to eat ... ill be playin anyone again after like 10 minutes  ... and @timbers wait homie you never dashed me ... you literally dashed at me but then jumped and did that air "tilt"  (i think its called that) ... lets just be mature about this and face it ... we are cheap when it comes to marth ... now that i really think about i became stale in brawl with marth ... i was really good in melee cuz hs attack actually had speed in them _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> GG nightmare. Diddy almost beat your Ike lol. But my Ike beat your TL.


_almost homie almost  ... btw ... ummm i wasnt really serious when i played as ike ... no disrespect but i got serious in the end which is why i beat you really easy at our last life  ... i only got serious cuz i had to leave and eat  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Bah...Marth?

Real men use Jiggly Puff.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_Pikachu man  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Pikachu isn't in the same league as Jiggly. 

Up for some matches if anyone wants to Brawl for a bit.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Yo cal great matches man ... sorry i left so early ... i had to eat ... ill be playin anyone again after like 10 minutes  ... and @timbers wait homie you never dashed me ... you literally dashed at me but then jumped and did that air "tilt"  (i think its called that) ... lets just be mature about this and face it ... we are cheap when it comes to marth ... now that i really think about i became stale in brawl with marth ... i was really good in melee cuz hs attack actually had speed in them _


=\ I did dash you occasionally. If I just kept doing forward airs against you I'd be even more predictable than I already was. I can't use his dancing blades (side-B) on wifi because of the input lag. His grab is terrible. That was only when I approached you also. If you came to me it's not like I was hurf durf jump in the air and attack you. His forward tilt has some nice range, as well as down tilt. 


Violent-nin said:


> Bah...Marth?
> 
> Real men use Jiggly Puff.



Jigglypuff is a fucking beast.

I'm not even kidding. :<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Jigglypuff is a fucking beast.
> 
> I'm not even kidding. :<



No argument here.

I don't have her perfected in Brawl yet, but in Melee I was deadly with her.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Pikachu isn't in the same league as Jiggly.
> 
> Up for some matches if anyone wants to Brawl for a bit.


_Pika >>> Jiggly   _


Timbers said:


> =\ I did dash you occasionally. If I just kept doing forward airs against you I'd be even more predictable than I already was. I can't use his dancing blades (side-B) on wifi because of the input lag. His grab is terrible. That was only when I approached you also. If you came to me it's not like I was hurf durf jump in the air and attack you. His forward tilt has some nice range, as well as down tilt.
> 
> 
> Jigglypuff is a fucking beast.
> ...


_yea i saw that man ... i used the dancing blade thingy a shit load in that match ... and his up B ... i rarely use grabs with anyone to begin with ... and dude i did run up to you a lot in our first 2 matches ... but you just rolled and went back to the jump tilt or that down tilt where he pokes you non stop  ... BTW i also don't use down tilits with marth ... maybe i should ... you know what ... our match just inspired me to train again with marth ... im gonna fully utilize his moves ... i hope you do the same  _


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Cant wait to play you guys this weekend


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _almost homie almost  ... btw ... ummm i wasnt really serious when i played as ike ... no disrespect but i got serious in the end which is why i beat you really easy at our last life  ... i only got serious cuz i had to leave and eat  _



Lol I never used my main at all in our matches.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I never used my main at all in our matches.


_i figured as much  ... whos your main though  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Pika >>> Jiggly   _



We are gonna have to do a Pika vs Jiggly Puff match to settle this sometime.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea i saw that man ... i used the dancing blade thingy a shit load in that match ... and his up B ... i rarely use grabs with anyone to begin with ... and dude i did run up to you a lot in our first 2 matches ... but you just rolled and went back to the jump tilt or that down tilt where he pokes you non stop  ... BTW i also don't use down tilits with marth ... maybe i should ... you know what ... our match just inspired me to train again with marth ... im gonna fully utilize his moves ... i hope you do the same  _



I noticed you failed the dancing blades a lot, which is most probably due to input lag that (I assume) you, and I, were having. I'm able to pull it off here no problem at home when playing with my friend, or CPU matches, but wifi just forget it. And like I said, His ftilt and dtilt are nice, so I will use them. His up tilt is more situational but I've ko'd people with it at around 130%. 

And I just started using Marth on monday, so I still have a lot to learn. First thing on that list is to not fail at his recovery


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i figured as much  ... whos your main though  _



TL, Lucas, MetaKnight,Marth, Fox are all people I use mostly.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> We are gonna have to do a Pika vs Jiggly Puff match to settle this sometime.


_why not ... though I'll get my ass handed to me _


Timbers said:


> I noticed you failed the dancing blades a lot, which is most probably due to input lag that (I assume) you, and I, were having. I'm able to pull it off here no problem at home when playing with my friend, or CPU matches, but wifi just forget it. And like I said, His ftilt and dtilt are nice, so I will use them. His up tilt is more situational but I've ko'd people with it at around 130%.
> 
> And I just started using Marth on monday, so I still have a lot to learn. First thing on that list is to not fail at his recovery


_yea you never use his recovery at all ... and yea i got input lag ... i already just about mastered that dance move ... its easy to do without the damn lag ... yo fight me again with marth ... we'll practice off of each other  _


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

Deps why did you cancel the match?

GG otherwise. The match you beat my Ike you got lucky. Stupid lag, I thought I was on the ledge already but apparently I wasnt so I ended up suiciding.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> TL, Lucas, MetaKnight,Marth, Fox are all people I use mostly.


_you main MK  ...  i hate Mk users ... spam that smash attack to death like me  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _why not ... though I'll get my ass handed to me _



Lol, why you say that? 

I would of assumed that since you were backing Pikachu so much, you must have some mad skills with him.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea you never use his recovery at all ... and yea i got input lag ... i already just about mastered that dance move ... its easy to do without the damn lag ... yo fight me again with marth ... we'll practice off of each other  _



It's not really something you need to master :< Unless you want to time it correctly for the dtilt or utilt blade(s). I usually just do the normal 4th swing, as it's more reliable.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry I didnt let you in Timbers. Deps and I wanted to settle and old score and do some 1 v 1's. I might go back on later though. If I do then I gotta get in some practice with ma sparring partner.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _you main MK  ...  i hate Mk users ... spam that smash attack to death like me  _



Lol I don't spam the smash lol...so don't worry about that. I try different moves with him.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

My mains are Olimar,Mr. G&W, and King dedede


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

K413P said:


> My mains are Olimar,Mr. G&W, and King dedede



I've got to play your Olimar sometime. I've never played against one.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I've got to play your Olimar sometime. I've never played against one.



It should be easy for you, since your using marth.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, why you say that?
> 
> I would of assumed that since you were backing Pikachu so much, you must have some mad skills with him.


_im decent but you know pika users spam the shit outta thunder  _


Timbers said:


> It's not really something you need to master :< Unless you want to time it correctly for the dtilt or utilt blade(s). I usually just do the normal 4th swing, as it's more reliable.


_i try the d and up ones ... those are the ones that bother me on wifi ... you know i caught you with the normal a few ones easy  ... god damn it man ... i hate this fucking marth tilts ... none of them are ever fucking right for me  ... they always fucking miss or im too fucking early and get knocked out  ... fuck marth worthless piece of shit  .... and um i quit cuz im done with brawl for the day now ... gotta actually do my school work now   _


-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I don't spam the smash lol...so don't worry about that. I try different moves with him.


_Then i'll enjoy fighting Mk _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

Damn me and Ronin had some nice matches.
Even if there was lag they were fun as hell.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im decent but you know pika users spam the shit outta thunder  _



Haha yeah, very true.

Problem with that is, if you get me in the air Jiggly is so light she'll die so easily from that.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

GG's Minzara. Our Ike's seem evenly matched. The Marth vs Marth match was pretty damn close. I was surprised I pulled that one out. Your Marth broke the tie breaker between MK and Marth....though it was a GG. I'm still in the midst of trying to figure out Metaknights game more. I remebered when I tried Metaknights counter thing an it failed and got punished for it. Trying to combos his Utilt( on the ground) is kinda weird, but i'll get it down eventually. Lol where was Pit??


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Damn me and Ronin had some nice matches.
> Even if there was lag they were fun as hell.
> 
> Everyone look down



My roomate/cousin was playing wow so that slowed us down a bit but great matches none the less bro.

@Cal - You never used Ike on me. I wanna do Ike ditto's.

1k posts


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I've got to play your Olimar sometime. I've never played against one.



Yea im pretty raw with him. I keep beating my friends inlcuding my cousin with him, and they been playing ssb for years. Im going to my cousin's house this weekend and Il play you there, This is his wii number 3694-9742-0284


I heard ur good, so I might not beat you.If my in-game screen name is K413P then thats me playing.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> It should be easy for you, since your using marth.



Naw. I'll probably use somebody else. I've been neglecting my other alts. Lucario and Fox, for the most part. I can't help think that Fox will get rapestomped by an Olimar, so I might use Lucario  I haven't used him this week, excluding the few matches I had against Anki yesterday.

*Nightmare* I think you landed 3 of them successfully, including the ones I was shielding against.  But in contrast to the ones you didn't pull off (only 2 or 3 swings) I think that's proof enough as to why I don't like using it on wifi.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> My roomate/cousin was playing wow so that slowed us down a bit but great matches none the less bro.
> 
> @Cal - You never used Ike on me. I wanna do Ike ditto's.
> 
> 1k posts



Lol I'm done for the day..gotta go eat some dinner and do some work for tomorrow. Maybe over the weekend though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2008)

YOOOOOO.

I see Ronin and calamity.

who goes first?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Poor Shion won't get his shot at Calam today.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha yeah, very true.
> 
> Problem with that is, if you get me in the air Jiggly is so light she'll die so easily from that.


_so i might just win or kill you and make it 1 life vs 1 life  

Timbers ... yea i think so ... and i get that shit too ... nintendo really needs to work on that input lag for their server  ... good fights though ... your marth got me ... i mean i could have made trouble for you if i started going for smashes only again but i need to learn how to use marth better  
_


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> YOOOOOO.
> 
> I see Ronin and calamity.
> 
> who goes first?



Well Ronin will have to go, because I'm Brawled out for now lol. It's always the same with us. I get on and your not around. I get off temporarily/stop playing for the night, and you get on.

DAMMIT!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> YOOOOOO.
> 
> I see Ronin and calamity.
> 
> who goes first?



I hope no ones available to play with you
Then you'd have the worst luck

EDIT: Looks like everything worked out my way


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> It should be easy for you, since your using marth.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l47gyvqofpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well Ronin will have to go, because I'm Brawled out for now lol. It's always the same with us. I get on and your not around. I get off temporarily/stop playing for the night, and you get on.
> 
> DAMMIT!



WTF!?!??

DAMMIT!!!!!

Where is Ronin!?!

WHERE IS RONIN!?!???!?!!!!?!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _so i might just win or kill you and make it 1 life vs 1 life
> _


_

Lmao, What the hell? That's just evil. _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WTF!?!??
> 
> DAMMIT!!!!!
> 
> ...



Not playin with you


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2008)

YOU TOO K DEPS!?!!

WTF IS WRONG WITH THE WORLD!?!!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> YOU TOO K DEPS!?!!
> 
> WTF IS WRONG WITH THE WORLD!?!!



Well I already played Ronin so.....yea


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

K413P said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l47gyvqofpQ[/YOUTUBE]



Ugh, the quality of that video makes it unbearable to watch more than 15 seconds. 

Edit: Well on Youtube itself it looks horribly squished, watching on here seems to have it full screen. :S


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh, the quality of that video makes it unbearable to watch more than 15 seconds.



Olimar won...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

K413P said:


> Olimar won...



Was it you playing or something? Didn't really look at the names.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

@ Minzara..lol @ the matches where we were taking random characters and not fighting seriously.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Was it you playing or something? Didn't really look at the names.



no, But still >_>....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

K413P said:


> no, But still >_>....



Lol, oh ok.

Was under the impression you posted it to show off your skills or something.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

@Cal fun matches. Ike VS Ike was crazy man. Pit only comes out when I am in the right mood lol. Takes too much enegry to play him.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

@Shion

I'll be on later tonight, maybe. I gotta get a few matches with Nin, thats priority right now.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, oh ok.
> 
> Was under the impression you posted it to show off your skills or something.



No, I just wanted to prove that marth isint all that great,


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> @Shion
> 
> I'll be on later tonight, maybe. I gotta get a few matches with Nin, thats priority right now.



Yeah I was gonna message you about that in a bit. I should be able to play in 20, what time is good for you?



K413P said:


> No, I just wanted to prove that marth isint all that great,



Ah, I hear ya.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I was gonna message you about that in a bit. I should be able to play in 20, what time is good for you?



I'll be on later tonight. I played from 1-6 today so  gotta relax for a bit. I think I'll hop on some time after 9. Good with you or do you need me on earlier?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> @Cal fun matches. Ike VS Ike was crazy man. Pit only comes out when I am in the right mood lol. Takes too much enegry to play him.



Lol yah I hear ya...gg's though. In regaurd to the other matches. Dedede vs Bower was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I'll be on later tonight. I played from 1-6 today so  gotta relax for a bit. I think I'll hop on some time after 9. Good with you or do you need me on earlier?



Ah.

Nah that should be fine, I thought I was gonna go out with some friends..but I don't think that's happening anymore so I shouldn't have a problem sparing then.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _so i might just win or kill you and make it 1 life vs 1 life
> 
> Timbers ... yea i think so ... and i get that shit too ... nintendo really needs to work on that input lag for their server  ... good fights though ... your marth got me ... i mean i could have made trouble for you if i started going for smashes only again but i need to learn how to use marth better
> _


Well I was 2/3 stocking you in nearly every match when you were spamming smashes. Just practice with him while trying to implement tilts into your game. Can't expect to be awesome by using them in your first matches. You'll be a lot better player with any character you use if you use them more often. I can't even begin to imagine how predictable your Ike is if you just use your smashes x.x Tilts are great ways to rack up damage. 


K413P said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l47gyvqofpQ[/YOUTUBE]



Haha oh wow. That marth just, was raped on his second stock. But then Olimar's lame recovery got the worst of him there. Olimar still pulled out with a win but yeah


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol yah I hear ya...gg's though. In regaurd to the other matches. Dedede vs Bower was pretty damn funny.



I was trying to suicide......lol I failed....    ggs


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Well I was 2/3 stocking you in nearly every match when you were spamming smashes. Just practice with him while trying to implement tilts into your game. Can't expect to be awesome by using them in your first matches. You'll be a lot better player with any character you use if you use them more often. I can't even begin to imagine how predictable your Ike is if you just use your smashes x.x Tilts are great ways to rack up damage.
> 
> 
> Haha oh wow. That marth just, was raped on his second stock. But then Olimar's lame recovery got the worst of him there. Olimar still pulled out with a win but yeah


_wait a second ... have you ever fought my Ike  ... i play like my old marth in melee as i do now with Ike ... but the marth in brawl just feels weird ... i gotta practice  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 2, 2008)

i have no clue who i played earlier today, but I have been playing with Ice Climbers lately. So much fun. I like them a lot. I just need to practice more with them. So far though, nice. ;D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _wait a second ... have you ever fought my Ike  ... i play like my old marth in melee as i do now with Ike ... but the marth in brawl just feels weird ... i gotta practice  _



I haven't played your Ike yet. I don't think, anyways.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I haven't played your Ike yet. I don't think, anyways.


_i main ike ... and i rarely use smashes in 1v1 ... if its all 4 people brawling then expect me to let loose on the smashes  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i main ike ... and i rarely use smashes in 1v1 ... if its all 4 people brawling then expect me to let loose on the smashes  _



I notice you were using tilts in that Diddy vs Ike match. Keep at it...I might use my mains on you next time lol. Your Ike isn't too bad. I use him every now and then lol.

@ Timbers...we haven't been fighting each other seriously either. I mean Marth vs Fox, and Mario vs Fox?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I notice you were using tilts in that Diddy vs Ike match. Keep at it...I might use my mains on you next time lol. Your Ike isn't too bad. I use him every now and then lol.
> 
> @ Timbers...we haven't been fighting each other seriously either. I mean Marth vs Fox, and Mario vs Fox?


_jus remember homie ... i wasn't even really trying against your diddy ... it was obvious he wasn't your main so why use mine to the full extent huh _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _jus remember homie ... i wasn't even really trying against your diddy ... it was obvious he wasn't your main so why use mine to the full extent huh _



Lol..then I look foward to see you using Ike to his full extent.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2008)

_I can't wait to fight your main at full homie _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

We need a fox ditto sometime.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 2, 2008)

ahhh....sweet sweet internet..how i love thee.
life literally sux wen ur used to it and it goes away....even for jus a spell.

hello all. kingbayo returns to smash bros (probly neva knew i left)


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone up for teams? looking for two people atm. I have a partner so its whoever would like to play against  Nin and I.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> We need a fox ditto sometime.



Yeah it'll be fun..as both of our Foxes need alot of work lol. I almost feel regretful for neglecting to play Fox for so long.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

I neglect characters all the time..lol I get bored of playing the same character over...and over...and over...so I tend to jump around alot, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah it'll be fun..as both of our Foxes need alot of work lol. I almost feel regretful for neglecting to play Fox for so long.



It'll also give me a chance to get more acquainted with my new controller config. It's still a bitch and a half for me to pull off a sh drill, because I tend to press what once was my jump button, and end up grabbing instead, or vise versa on trying to grab..and i'll jump. 

But yeah, I'm with ya. I need a lot of work on Fox. I wasn't anything spectacular on melee with him either, but damnit I'm shameful with him on brawl right now


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It'll also give me a chance to get more acquainted with my new controller config. It's still a bitch and a half for me to pull off a sh drill, because I tend to press what once was my jump button, and end up grabbing instead, or vise versa on trying to grab..and i'll jump.
> 
> But yeah, I'm with ya. I need a lot of work on Fox. I wasn't anything spectacular on melee with him either, but damnit I'm shameful with him on brawl right now



Lol yeah I noticed that when you fought Mario. I can still do the Sh drill, but not consitently at all. Also Foxes Bair seems akward to me, as the intial jump seems high even when I Sh. But, I guess I need to stop trying to play knida like Melee Fox, because the physics have changed, and the short hop in Bair in Melee was alot easier to pull off.

But meh, Fox is on the back-end of the people I'm practicing with. Though I  wish I hadn't neglected to play him for so long..cuz he's rusty as shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2008)

.......rooooniiiiiiiin


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> .......rooooniiiiiiiin





Lol Shion are you still at it? He took a break I think, and I'm multitaskin between class work and posting lol. Go find Goofy Titan, or someone else on your list.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

DK tell your friend RAGE I said good games 

*Calamity*: Yeah, still grinds me that my controller had to go and fuckup like that. I really dislike this new one, and not only for the reason of it forcing me to change my config after 5 years of playing ssb with it, but the entire thing just feels really awkward  You should have seen me play when I first changed my jump/grab buttons though  It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, V-Nin. I see you online all the time, but I rarely see you do anything else. Do you sit on your couch and stare at your television?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Hey, V-Nin. I see you online all the time, but I rarely see you do anything else. Do you sit on your couch and stare at your television?



I'm pretty sure his wii is downstairs, and computer  is upstairs  Either that or he's waiting for somebody to make a brawl room O.o


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone having trouble connecting?

This is my fourth failed connection.

EDIT:
5th 

Edit:
6th 

Edit:
7th


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm pretty sure his wii is downstairs, and computer  is upstairs  Either that or he's waiting for somebody to make a brawl room O.o



The first one is more reasonable. He's usually on for, like, 20 minutes at a time without budging. I think I've only seen him "Brawling" about 3 or 4 times and I only played against him once (And the connection crapped out on me). I'm just starting to wonder if he exists Brawl-wise


----------



## Gamble (Apr 2, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Anyone having trouble connecting?
> 
> This is my fourth failed connection.
> 
> ...



The edits made me lol

Also no.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Hey, V-Nin. I see you online all the time, but I rarely see you do anything else. Do you sit on your couch and stare at your television?





Timbers said:


> *I'm pretty sure his wii is downstairs, and computer  is upstairs  Either that or he's waiting for somebody to make a brawl room O.o*



Timbers said pretty much exactly what I was going to. 

I generally never make rooms, I always wait for someone too.

Sometimes I'm up stairs on the computer and leave the Wii sitting there so I can jump into games quickly when people wanna play.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> DK tell your friend RAGE I said good games



NP, he said good games back.

I'll be on in a bit for anyone that wants to play. i might play some doubles with my friend and see if anyone wants to join. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Shirker said:


> The first one is more reasonable. He's usually on for, like, 20 minutes at a time without budging. I think I've only seen him "Brawling" about 3 or 4 times and I only played against him once (And the connection crapped out on me). I'm just starting to wonder if he exists Brawl-wise





Well I play with Timber, Calam, DShow, Minzara, Ronin, and Skeets a lot. So they can tell you I'm on a fair amount. Haha if I exist Brawl-wise lol, we can have some matches if you like.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Timbers said pretty much exactly what I was going to.
> 
> I generally never make rooms, I always wait for someone too.
> 
> Sometimes I'm up stairs on the computer and leave the Wii sitting there so I can jump into games quickly when people wanna play.



Makes sense.



Violent-nin said:


> Well I play with Timber, Calam, DShow, Minzara, Ronin, and Skeets a lot. So they can tell you I'm on a fair amount. Haha if I exist Brawl-wise lol, we can have some matches if you like.



lol, if it's good with you. I was just wondering. Name's BX 3 (Damn smilie codes) if I ever see you online again.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 2, 2008)

So your are BX 3. I was wondering who i was playing with that name. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> lol, if it's good with you. I was just wondering. Name's BX 3 (Damn smilie codes) if I ever see you online again.



You want to have some matches now?

All you have to do is post in here asking for matches or PM and I'll play with ya.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2008)

Can't. Hopefully I have time on my hands tomorrow though.



Dark Kakashi said:


> So your are BX 3. I was wondering who i was playing with that name. XD



Yes, the guy who's ass you were stomping was me 

I gotcha next time though. Gotta clean up my Mario.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Can't. Hopefully I have time on my hands tomorrow though.



Ah. Alright then, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> anyone up for teams? looking for two people atm. I have a partner so its whoever would like to play against  Nin and I.



cmon ronin I told you to add me 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Ronin (Apr 3, 2008)

Shadic said:


> cmon ronin I told you to add me 3 weeks ago!



Send me a pm, if you dont pm me then I dont remember to add you. Im not going back on tonight but send me a pm so when i read it in the morning ill remember to add you.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 3, 2008)

Gah, never got to say this yesterday, but good games Skeets!

Strangely enough, I never get input lag. Maybe the game's so slow that I just don't recognize it, I dunno. >_> But your Snake has certainly given me some good practice, so I know what to do when I face others. XD

Nin! I see you online, would you like to play?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone want a free win to brag about? 
Play me xDDD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Gah, never got to say this yesterday, but good games Skeets!
> 
> Strangely enough, I never get input lag. Maybe the game's so slow that I just don't recognize it, I dunno. >_> But your Snake has certainly given me some good practice, so I know what to do when I face others. XD
> 
> Nin! I see you online, would you like to play?



Sorry Anki, was about to head off for the night. Rain check?

I'll be on tomorrow if you wanna play then.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 3, 2008)

Hehe, alright then.,

Axl, I'll take you on! My FC is 2105-8307-9909. Any rules you prefer?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Hehe, alright then.,
> 
> Axl, I'll take you on! My FC is 2105-8307-9909. Any rules you prefer?



Stock 3/4 or more if you truly feel like it.
Items and stages up to you.
No changing ratio or handicaps and the other options.
That is really it. 

Added.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Gah, never got to say this yesterday, but good games Skeets!
> 
> Strangely enough, I never get input lag. Maybe the game's so slow that I just don't recognize it, I dunno. >_> But your Snake has certainly given me some good practice, so I know what to do when I face others. XD
> 
> Nin! I see you online, would you like to play?


Yeah good games.
The input lag is noticeable when you Shield, roll, Air guard and do an aerial. I kept falling off the stage cause I would do NAir even though I put the "A" command while I was still in the stage.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Shion, what's your record against Chem now?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2008)

@Anki:
Nice Games.
Told you I suck.
I never use anyone constantly always switching up people.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 3, 2008)

Good games Axl! They were...interesting, to say the least. The slow pace seemed to effect me. I usually do a lot better x.x But you shouldn't be too hard on yourself. You made mistakes, but you're not that bad. With some more practice I could see you doing pretty well!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games Axl! They were...interesting, to say the least. The slow pace seemed to effect me. I usually do a lot better x.x But you shouldn't be too hard on yourself. You made mistakes, but you're not that bad. With some more practice I could see you doing pretty well!



Heh thanks!
I suicided/bad recovered on average at least once in every single game xDDD


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hey Shion, what's your record against Chem now?



We need to run more games! Last night was too good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> We need to run more games! Last night was too good.



Dude, I was so fucked by then when you came on.  Whiskey doesn't really increase my gaming ability.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude, I was so fucked by then when you came on. * Whiskey doesn't really increase my gaming ability. *



lies.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Did I play you last night too?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

Flare you waiting for someone? If not I'll join in...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Flare you waiting for someone? If not I'll join in...



Naw I'm just screwin around with Pikachu  

DS, I think I played you. O.o


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Dude really?  Man, I don't remember that. lol.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

man what the hell is this =\ I can't even air dodge against Skeets right now.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

The lag got me a few times. I would be high in the air and I would detonate my c4, he would actually do it when I land causing me to die...X__X

Good games though. I was taunting you there for a bit when I would stand still and take those shots....XD
The first 2 fights against Fox I was overestimating that blaster, after that I just didn't give a shit about the little damage it did.

Oh and my bad about the Smash ball. I didn't realize it was me who had it on. My little brothers must of been playing with it on earlier.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

no problem. I'm not sure if it was lag or just me being awake for over 35 hours, because there's no way in hell I'd let you juggle me 6 or 7 times in a row like that >.> 

actually it probably was just me being tired. All I did was stand there while you rpg'd me. I wasn't really lookin for any serious bizniz fight tonight cause I was a bit tired already, but it was fun.

Good games though, your snake has gotten better.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

Well those times I caught you with the RPG were when you would roll into it thinking I would go up to you, so you really can't do anything about it at that point.
I baited those rolls hence why I would space it so that It would hit right at the end of your roll. I thank Chemistry for that...XD

Oh and if your talking about those times I killed you with those UP Aerials they were off of a grenade explosions and I don't think there's enough time for you to tech out of it before Snake hits you.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Well those times I caught you with the RPG were when you would roll into it thinking I would go up to you, so you really can't do anything about it at that point.


No, I'm talking about when I'd just stand there and shield while you RPG'd me. I could have punished you easily if I was thinking clearly. Instead I just shielded. I did that a lot in our games. My reactions weren't top notch tonight.


			
				Skeets said:
			
		

> I baited those rolls hence why I would space it so that It would hit right at the end of your roll. I thank Chemistry for that...XD


Yeah, it was definitely my own damn fault for rolling into uh, I think two of your RPGs, I'm not taking any credit away from you for that. 


			
				Skeets said:
			
		

> Oh and if your talking about those times I killed you with those UP Aerials they were off of a grenade explosions and I don't think there's enough time for you to tech out of it before Snake hits you.


We were both hit by the nade, saying you had time to perform a uair and I was still in a stun makes no sense. Especially considering his uair isn't that fast. But no, I was moreso talking about that chain you had on me where I just kept falling into your usmashes and dash attacks and stuff. Either input lag got me raped or I shouldn't be playing smash at 2 in the morning lol.

As for the taunts, I kind of figured you didn't care. You were at like 160% anyways, basically any of my smashes would have killed you, so taking a bunch of extra no stun/knockback damage probably didn't bother you at all.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> We were both hit by the nade, saying you had time to perform a uair and I was still in a stun makes no sense. Especially considering his uair isn't that fast.


I'll test it out soon, to see if you could tech out of it or air dodge. From what I've seen I don't think you can tech or air dodge only attack with A or B.
If that's true Fox has no chance of surviving seeing has how Snakes Up Aerial beats all of Fox's in that situation.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'll test it out soon, to see if you could tech out of it or air dodge. From what I've seen I don't think you can tech or air dodge only attack with A or B.
> If that's true Fox has no chance of surviving seeing has how Snakes Up Aerial beats all of Fox's.



Truth on the aerial priorities. Unless the small chance in hell of fox getting knock up close enough to shinespike snake, Snake will take it.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I'm free to play. But is anyone else?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

i can play for 30 minutes or so


----------



## K-deps (Apr 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> i can play for 30 minutes or so



Nice I'll be on and wait for a room to be made


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

room's been made


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2008)

DID I HEAR RONIN!??!?

I see u lurking.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> DID I HEAR RONIN!??!?
> 
> I see u lurking.



I'm gonna try and get on around 5:30. Its not a promise cuz I'm a bit busy but I'll try. Will you be on?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry about the first game Deps, I forgot to switch controls. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I'm gonna try and get on around 5:30. Its not a promise cuz I'm a bit busy but I'll try. Will you be on?



Why yes, yes i will`


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Good games Deps  Going to go out for a bit.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2008)

Just gotta wait for Ronin.

................

Im reading a manga called Gantz.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Just gotta wait for Ronin.
> 
> ................
> 
> Im reading a manga called Gantz.



WHile you're waitin wanna play me?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2008)

sure. you make room.

ima try out new characters


----------



## K-deps (Apr 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> sure. you make room.
> 
> ima try out new characters



I will too. Ill be on now


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2008)

Meh, nvm.

Anyone up for Brawlin? On right now.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn Shion you spam Up and Down Smash with Sonic 
Fun games man 

EDIT:Holy Shit no one is playing Brawl today


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2008)

dude, i was flippin waiting for damn Ronin......

@Deps

it works for me with sonic.

i had you on the run though!

....pun intended


----------



## Jazz (Apr 3, 2008)

Anybody want to faito?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> dude, i was flippin waiting for damn Ronin......
> 
> @Deps
> 
> ...



I was on for a few minutes. maybe during the time you were fighting deps. I realized that I didnt have your fc, I havent added you yet. I got it off your sig a while ago so when I go on in a few I'll add ya. Sorry for neglecting ya like this, just been busy lately.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2008)

Yo peeps sorry.
Net was lagging like a mofo.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 3, 2008)

T_T

No one around to fight? T_T


----------



## Fulcata (Apr 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> T_T
> 
> No one around to fight? T_T



I'm up for a match, if you want.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 3, 2008)

Fulcata said:


> I'm up for a match, if you want.



ok, I added you


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Mario, you must add me.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 3, 2008)

Done and Done


----------



## Jazz (Apr 3, 2008)

/waiting

/wrists

(///_-) /emo


----------



## Fulcata (Apr 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> /waiting
> 
> /wrists
> 
> (///_-) /emo



Sorry, was finishing up a lab. I'll be on in 10-15.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you sure you added me? Make sure it's not my JP version code. I've had you added for a while and it still says awaiting registration. Maybe we have to wait a bit more though.

@Shion: Why'd you leave?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll probably Brawl for a bit, but not too long. Probably going back out soon enough.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 3, 2008)

DS, you and I may need to be online at the same time

Also, I didn't have a single match against anyone today (///_-)


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll probably Brawl for a bit, but not too long. Probably going back out soon enough.



You're on a roll with your sigs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You're on a roll with your sigs.



Thanks Timber, I'll probably start using Chun Li sigs as soon as I run out of all my good Mai pics.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> DS, you and I may need to be online at the same time
> 
> Also, I didn't have a single match against anyone today (///_-)



But I've been online, and am right now =__=


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> But I've been online, and am right now =__=


I want to play your arsenal of characters when I get back....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 4, 2008)

I need a brawl... I haven't played since Sunday ...


I wonder why ./ _ \.?...


so nobody is free?...


----------



## Sairou (Apr 4, 2008)

Anybody feel like brawling with me and my friend in team battle? West Coast here, using my US copy of the game. =]


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, good games DShow. x_x To be honest...I'm pretty discouraged ^^; It's like I wasn't even a challenge at all. I guess I've got a lot more to work on. Thank you for the matches.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Who is Tim here? Good games. Played so much my fingers hurt


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Who is Tim here? Good games. Played so much my fingers hurt



That be me xDDD
Thanks.
King Dedede Spam for Lol.
Dude you saw me smash alot right? That was me trying to forward/back A non smash or quick dash.

You like my counter habit?
xDDD

Also when I missed 2 of 3 great Aethers my controller turned away... 
Still funny xDDD


@Anki Did you face DS's Wolf? 
Or was he nice enough that he did not do that to you


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I've only played DS's wolf once when I was using Sheik. I lost, but I got him up to a fair percentage on his last stock. 90%+ I think. He's efficient with the laser spam though, but Sheik was probably a bad match against him, as she really has NO d-air. It's like, 5 or 6% damage and moves slow as hell <.< Forced me to roll next to him, which yeah, is bad when Wolf's fsmash will tear anybody up. 

Yeah you've got a good counter. Maybe mix it up a bit though when you're coming back onto the platform. I noticed you used it a lot when you were descending to the stage. If Marth had any type of grab game, I could have punished you for it  

As for the controller turning away, I noticed that. It happens to me a lot still when I'm using characters that roll quickly. It's just that we hold the joystick a bit too long in the direction we were rolling, causing us to turn the other way. It's a habit I still need to break <.< I think you noticed me wasting quite a few auraspheres with Lucario because of it.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think I've only played DS's wolf once when I was using Sheik. I lost, but I think I got him up to a fair percentage on his last stock. 90%+ I think. He's efficient with the laser spam though, but Sheik was probably a bad match against him, as she really has NO d-air. It's like, 5 or 6% damage and moves slow as hell <.< Forced me to roll next to him, which yeah, is bad when Wolf's fsmash will tear anybody up.
> 
> Yeah you've got a good counter. Maybe mix it up a bit though when you're coming back onto the platform. I noticed you used it a lot when you were descending to the stage. If Marth had any type of grab game, I could have punished you for it
> 
> As for the controller turning away, I noticed that. It happens to me a lot still when I'm using characters that roll quickly. It's just that we hold the joystick a bit too long in the direction we were rolling, causing us to turn the other way. It's a habit I still need to break <.< I think you noticed me wasting quite a few auraspheres with Lucario because of it.



If anyone spectated our matches i think i would Lol.
Spectators: WTF? Ike is smashing to the left on the ledge? Lucario is spamming spheres to the right and he is on an edge too?
WTF?
Spectators: OMG! Ike has the smash ball! And he misses. not even facing the same way as the opponent. Wow... 

Still Wolf though 
Now I know why is a well paid Mercenary


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone up for a few games?
I wont be on for long since I'm pretty tired...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

If you asked me 30 minutes ago I would skeets ..but it's a bit too late here.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone made interesting custom stages? 


If so, please PM me your friendcodes (Wii and Brawl FCs)


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 4, 2008)

^ havent seen you around for a while cruz... since the days of JUS tbh, ye i got some interesting stages... still trying to finish one off


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Threads been dead the past two days. Anyone up for a fight?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Sure Ronin, if U want too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll probably come online in a bit.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

Soo anyone free. Cause Ill be online in a bit


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara your  Link got terrible bro. What happened you stop using him?


Deps, you ready?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Minzara your  Link got terrible bro. What happened you stop using him?
> 
> 
> Deps, you ready?



Naw, he is the worst out of the 4 no doubt, didn't help I kept falling off the ledge though, thats for sure. lol


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Deps, u'know Im waitin for ya.


Timbers,Nin both of you are online, either one of you would like to battle. Im bored and Dep's is sitting on the toilet or something.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Deps, u'know Im waitin for ya.
> 
> 
> Timbers,Nin both of you are online, either one of you would like to battle. Im bored and Dep's is sitting on the toilet or something.



 I'm heading out in 10minutes or so. Just doing anon brawls till I gotta leave.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Can't right now (eating). :sweat

Edit: Alright I can play now, lemme know when you make a room..since the Wii and my computer are in two different places.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

Damn my sister for hogging the computer!!


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Damn my sister for hogging the computer!!



Put her in a trash can, and put her outside. Seriously no one well notice.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Can't right now (eating). :sweat
> 
> Edit: Alright I can play now, lemme know when you make a room..since the Wii and my computer are in two different places.



Gonna get a few matches with deps real quick then I'll come to you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah all right, having issues joining your game anyways at the moment.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah all right, having issues joining your game anyways at the moment.



Your sig has ONE big hairy nut sake this time Vio, 

Man my mind is fucked....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Your sig has ONE big hairy nut sake this time Vio,
> 
> Man my mind is fucked....



You guys worry me sometimes. 

I'm looking at Mai, meanwhile you guys are looking for balls lol.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You guys worry me sometimes.
> 
> I'm looking at Mai, meanwhile you guys are looking for balls lol.



lol.... While Mai is hot, my mind just goes other places with those balls man..lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol.... While Mai is hot, my mind just goes other places with those balls man..lol



See that's why I worry about you sometimes lol.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Um, moving on 

Who wants a match, lol?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> See that's why I worry about you sometimes lol.



lol, I see. 

And to make this post less boring....

Zoom, Zippity, ZanfrooM!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 4, 2008)

ne 1 wana play??


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Um, moving on
> 
> Who wants a match, lol?



Lol, I'll join if you make a room. 



Minzara said:


> lol, I see.
> 
> And to make this post less boring....
> 
> Zoom, Zippity, ZanfrooM!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

Dammit Ronin why'd you leave.
I wanted to play your Ike with my metaknight or lucas
Well anyone else free


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Good Games Deps. I had to leave, my stomach started growlin. Sorry I didnt play seriously until the last match. I guess you realized I wasnt playing for real, thats why your chose ma Ike. The last one when I finally brought him out in the last and then I played seriously. 

I'll get at ya later on tonite for the real fights. I wanna fight your MK with My Ike.

Edit: I beat your Lucas with Ike yesterday, unless you changed something up I don't wanna fight him but your MK will be a challenge. I kinda understand how you attack with him as we kept going, thats how I got you to 1 stock with D3 but you still got me in the end.

So I look forward to the fight my friend.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Good Games Deps. I had to leave, my stomach started growlin. Sorry I didnt play seriously until the last match. I guess you realized I wasnt playing for real, thats why your chose ma Ike. The last one when I finally brought him out in the last and then I played seriously.
> 
> I'll get at ya later on tonite for the real fights. I wanna fight your MK with My Ike.



I was seeing if the would get in your head
Tonight Round 3 is on


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmm, had some matches with Fulcata.

Wayyyy too spammy with Meta Knight


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Stupid D/C. Im going back on Deps, Great games. Very entertaining. Let Us continue. 


Join my room, its not lettin me in yours.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Stupid D/C. Im going back on Deps, Great games. Very entertaining. Let Us continue.
> 
> 
> Join my room, its not lettin me in yours.



I'm on a temporary break between classes...so I can't play now, maybe later. But, I was wondering...who is that in your ava Ronin?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm on a temporary break between classes...so I can't play now, maybe later. But, I was wondering...who is that in your ava Ronin?



Are you falling for that vision of sexy?

Its Kim ah jung or ah joong. Can't remember which.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST I NEED TO BRAWL


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone able to play some matches?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> JESUS CHRIST I NEED TO BRAWL



Join me and Deps' match. We're just messing around.

Deps, Mario is gonna get in our games.

EDIT: Deps, can you make the room and lemme see if i can get in. Cuz I cant join in marios room.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Im at my cousin's house and is now ready to brawl! ADD ME!! (him)

3694-9742-0284

and remeber if the in game name is K413P, thats me playing


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 4, 2008)

@gixa: Good matches there. Sorry for all those stupid suicides...I'm not used to using the wii-mote since my gc controllers are taken atm  I could've been more aggressive if I was using the gc controller


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Fun matches Bayo.

Friendly advice, don't spam the side step so much, it makes it easier to predict your movements when you over-use it.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Fun matches Bayo.
> 
> Friendly advice, don't spam the side step so much, it makes it easier to predict your movements when you over-use it.



I added you, profile, is k413p


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

Anybody feel like some Brawls? I'll be on once I'm done eating in about 15 minutes.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

Ronin and Mario i cant be on NF and brawl at same time so my bad

Well I'll play more after I eat.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hosting a match if anyone wants to join


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hosting a match if anyone wants to join



me, but accept my friend request


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll play ya Mario. Have we added eachother yet?


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

K, lemme add you two


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hosting a match if anyone wants to join



Is it too late to join?


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, I added ALL THREE OF YOU


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool. Turning my game on right now.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll be on in a min. See you guys online. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Planning on hosting a team tournament of NF members only next weekend.

If you want to join here's the link: 

A lot of Asian girlies avies as your disposal. Credit me.

Back on topic, online right now if anyone wants to have some matches.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Planning on hosting a team tournament of NF members only next weekend.
> 
> If you want to join here's the link:
> 
> ...


what, no 75m? This tournament is absurd


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> what, no 75m? This tournament is absurd





I didn't know you liked 75m so much Timbers. 

But seriously, if your not busy feel free to join. If you have any problems with the rules let me know.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Nin, I'll fight you! Er...after the dub episode of Naruto, if that's okay ^^;


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah that's fine Anki, just lemme know when.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Jesus Christ, which one of you lagged the fucking game?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Deps, your MK was defeated by the King himsef. Dedede cannot lose. He's to awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Jesus Christ, which one of you lagged the fucking game?



My damn 2Wire. It refuses to cooperate when the computer near it is running internet. Annoys the shit outta me, but I don't have the heart to tell my old man he's causing problems. I'm taking a break until he leaves.

Cannot friggin wait until I can hook up the LAN, cuz this crap is rediculous


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 4, 2008)

_Nin, damn u good. i was so confused by ur style at first, but towards the end 
i began to see wat it was u were massacuring me wit. kinda like a jump in attack.
it leaves me open and u attack. i learned alot from playin ya. im kinda like a saiyan, u whooped my ass, but i lived.....and now i will come back stronger......._


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> _Nin, damn u good. i was so confused by ur style at first, but towards the end
> i began to see wat it was u were massacuring me wit. kinda like a jump in attack.
> it leaves me open and u attack. i learned alot from playin ya. im kinda like a saiyan, u whooped my ass, but i lived.....and now i will come back stronger......._



Thanks Bayo.

I try to play with no style, hence making it impossible to adapt to me but I do admit I just kept playing the same way through out all our matches.

Hehe glad to hear, looking forward to when you come to take me on even stronger than before.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks Bayo.
> 
> I try to play with no style, hence making it impossible to adapt to me but I do admit I just kept playing the same way through out all our matches.
> 
> Hehe glad to hear, looking forward to when you come to take me on even stronger than before.



if thats true then ur even betta than i assume.

i consider myself a very good, yet very beatable player.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> if thats true then ur even betta than i assume.
> 
> i consider myself a very good, yet very beatable player.



I think the only one of my characters I used against you that dominated was probably Falco. Sorry If I used the laser a lot, I was trying to push off the stage  when your shield was blocking it lol. 

All you need to do is develop more of a air game to suit your ground game and you'll be set.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 4, 2008)

Gah, sorry Nin. Someone joined my room. You can join if you want, but if not I'll post when I'm done.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Just post when your done.

Be watching the Raptors game mean while.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I think the only one of my characters I used against you that dominated was probably Falco. Sorry If I used the laser a lot, I was trying to push off the stage  when your shield was blocking it lol.
> 
> All you need to do is develop more of a air game to suit your ground game and you'll be set.



I need to play you again sometime  I'm more than accepting of some criticism for improvement.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

So.....

Whos brawl name is Deuce?????


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So.....
> 
> Whos brawl name is Deuce?????



Ronin.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I need to play you again sometime  I'm more than accepting of some criticism for improvement.



Yup anytime. 

I should be able to play ya if your on later tonight. 

I watch a lot of replays of my matches in tournaments, so it helps me look at things I did wrong and improve on it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Ronin.....



REALLY!?!!?!?!?!!??


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 4, 2008)

Fun matches Timbers and BX 3, those other guys were friends too. I like using Wario and killing people with farts. =D
Yeah I messed around a lot inour matches but I was bored and wanted to do something fun, like playing characters I normally don't play. Fun times. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Ronin.....



Fuck. Seriously? Lol Ronin I need to readd you again  I was at the 64 friend limit so I swept my list of people I never played with. Deuce was an unfamiliar name to me 

*Nin*: I should be on tonight. It'd be nice to get some pointers from someone who's been much more acquainted with the Smash community than myself


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> REALLY!?!!?!?!?!!??



YA RLY
You play him?

@Timbers
Ya....seriously


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

WTF.

IMA GO PLAY HIM RIGHT NOW.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WTF.
> 
> IMA GO PLAY HIM RIGHT NOW.



He's not playing now


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Fuck. Seriously? Lol Ronin I need to readd you again  I was at the 64 friend limit so I swept my list of people I never played with. Deuce was an unfamiliar name to me
> 
> *Nin*: I should be on tonight. It'd be nice to get some pointers from someone who's been much more acquainted with the Smash community than myself



I have to do that as well. I keep reaching the 64 friend limit, so I have to keep deleting people I never see on.

Alright, play ya later on tonight then. 

Edit: Sent you a PM Timber.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

lol p0wn3d mario 2 out of 3. timbers wanna go 1 on 1 or anbody?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WTF.
> 
> IMA GO PLAY HIM RIGHT NOW.



You shoulda let me in, I tried twice. Anyways, I'm not going on anytime soon, I gotta watch some Canadians on tv.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

K413P said:


> lol p0wn3d mario 2 out of 3. timbers wanna go 1 on 1 or anbody?



I'll play for a little bit. Was about to go eat but


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'll play for a little bit. Was about to go eat but



cool if u added me then join my room


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches Timbers and BX 3, those other guys were friends too. I like using Wario and killing people with farts. =D
> Yeah I messed around a lot inour matches but I was bored and wanted to do something fun, like playing characters I normally don't play. Fun times. =D



Yeah, I like doing that too. I like messing around with Oli and Snake from time to time. I usually own with Olimar, though. Heck, I may put him in my arsenal.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 4, 2008)

havent played u in a while DK...i miss our 3am brawls
hope i play u lata homey


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

Dammit Bayo, my dad's in the room!

Hey, does anyone know who BH is?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting sig Bayo. 

Should make the background transparent.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm bored an wanna play.
Anyone out there wanna play?

Kingbayo @ your sig.....nice knife


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 4, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Dammit Bayo, my dad's in the room!
> 
> Hey, does anyone know who BH is?



I am BH. 

@Mario

Nice matches. Sorry I had to leave, its just a got a little tired and I had to go eat something.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

'Sall good in the hood, Brandy


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

@Brandon: Oh. Well, nice matches dude, you're pretty good. Sorry I cut into you guy's 1v1 time. I only just realized it after dropping out and reading Mario's comment on the Friend List page. About the dropping out, sorry about that too. My dad's back on the computer and I saw the lag rearing it's ugly head .

lol, Mario. Why're ya goin' emo?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

@Ronin

if only i would have known.......

Lol, mario, i joined your 4 man ffa,

those were pretty cool.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 4, 2008)

Shirker said:


> @Brandon: Oh. Well, nice matches dude, you're pretty good. Sorry I cut into you guy's 1v1 time. I only just realized it after dropping out and reading Mario's comment on the Friend List page. About the dropping out, sorry about that too. My dad's back on the computer and I saw the lag rearing it's ugly head .
> 
> lol, Mario. Why're ya goin' emo?



Thanks for the comments. Your pretty good yourself.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 4, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> havent played u in a while DK...i miss our 3am brawls
> hope i play u lata homey



No problem man, we'll play tonight. ;D
Dear lord that sig....


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Interesting sig Bayo.
> 
> Should make the background transparent.



u kno, i still dont kno how to do that in photoshop.
i was thinkin maybe since i got a bootleg version, its not a option.
can u tell me how? 

@shirker, lololol, wat' he say???

@'deps... yea...its a great knife


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> u kno, i still dont kno how to do that in photoshop.
> i was thinkin maybe since i got a bootleg version, its not a option.
> can u tell me how?



I'll send you a link for a tutorial on it, a bit later on tonight.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay Nin! Finally ready to play! ^^;


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

He hasn't seen it yet......


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

It's a symbol, like Prince.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Okay Nin! Finally ready to play! ^^;



Yup.

Tell me when you made a room.

Edit: 



Thanks K-deps.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

*EVERYONE GO SIGN UP FOR VIOLENT-NINs TOURNAMENT CAUSE ITS THE COOL THING TO DO*


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

........naw man, im straight.^


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll sign up when i find a partner. ;D


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 4, 2008)

Room's up!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll send you a link for a tutorial on it, a bit later on tonight.



for the white BG you don't even need a tutorial for it. Just right click your eraser, choose magic eraser. Erase the background->profit

Make sure it's set on anti-alias however, and not contiguous. Make the tolerance reasonably low as to not ruin the linework. You will get a better result if you use the pen tool/polygonal lasso tool, however most people tend to not want to waste 20 minutes in doing so when they can do it in 10 seconds.

Fun games K413P, your G&W's attack really threw me off guard. Killing me at 30%? Shit O.o


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

lol timbers..... 1st day going against people toher than my cousin (he sucks) lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> It's a symbol, like Prince.



So would that symbol make you The Brawler Formerly Known as Mario


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

@Anki

Disconnected. :S


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 4, 2008)

Bayo i'll play you tonight after i am done eating my dinner, aka Pizza. =D
We can have some serious 1 v 1s, should be fun. ^_^


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

K413P said:


> lol timbers..... 1st day going against people toher than my cousin (he sucks) lol



Yeah I know, which is why I used the characters I did


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah I know, which is why I used the characters I did



So you didint go all out?

Im offended........


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 4, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Bayo i'll play you tonight after i am done eating my dinner, aka Pizza. =D
> We can have some serious 1 v 1s, should be fun. ^_^



alrite pimp.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

Man, this shit moves fast as hell.

I leave for 2 minutes and like 6 posts are already up.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

lookin for a match.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 4, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lookin for a match.



RONIN VS. SHION
(I can't play)

EDIT: Or not  
I'm out see you guys tomorrow


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

@Anki

Fun games bro.

Your TL is pretty impressive.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

K413P said:


> So you didint go all out?
> 
> Im offended........



=T I don't normally like going "all out." It's fun to switch through different characters. I'm not that great with any particular character anyways, I just used the 3 alts that I needed to practice with the most


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone up for some matches?



I would, Oh and accept my friend request


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry I wasted your time Shion. Just like I told deps, not in a serious mood today. I'll play ya tomorrow.

Your Fox is pretty nice though. I like the shine spike, brings back memories from melee.

Besides the rape you gave me it was entertaining.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Added. 

Make a room I guess.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

@Rohin

The assassin for hire handed a swift death to the current victim.

He leaves a note: "Good Games"

Lol, dude, so what did you think?

Edit: My taunts are assholes, lol.

i liked your link, he was cool.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

ronin i added u


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

made a  room nin


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

if anyone still wants some, i guess i can fit in a few more games.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2008)

sure. add me and we can fight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

@K413P

Fun matches. Sorry I left but I need food.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Anki
> 
> Fun games bro.
> 
> Your TL is pretty impressive.



Yes, good games! As I expected, you're too good. I felt like I was being read like a book. ><; I had actually wanted to play more, but I got disconnected after the Olimar battle, and now my brother and Timbers are playing. I'm curious about how my Pokemon characters would've fared, but since my best character lost to you so many times, I don't think they would've done well at all. XD


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Anki, tell your brother I said good games  I liked his use of farore's wind. I'll probably try implementing it into my playstyle. It's a nice mindgame, and apparently has a lot less lag than I originally imagined when used on the ground.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Yes, good games! As I expected, you're too good. I felt like I was being read like a book. ><; I had actually wanted to play more, but I got disconnected after the Olimar battle, and now my brother and Timbers are playing. I'm curious about how my Pokemon characters would've fared, but since my best character lost to you so many times, I don't think they would've done well at all. XD



Thanks. 

Ah I was wondering what happened.

Yeah basically my "style" is to adapt to my opponent and figure out the best way to fight him. 

Your TL is very good, it definitely caught me off guard in the first match. You also got a lot of good spikes on me with your Dair. I had to play Kirby smart on my last stock to come up with the win.

Who else do you use?

Edit: Bored as hell, anyone wanna do some matches?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Anki, tell your brother I said good games  I liked his use of farore's wind. I'll probably try implementing it into my playstyle. It's a nice mindgame, and apparently has a lot less lag than I originally imagined when used on the ground.



My brother said good games as well, and he looks forward to fighting you again sometime. ^^



Violent-nin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ah I was wondering what happened.
> 
> ...



Hm, a frightening playstyle for sure. @_@ I use all of the Pokemon characters, since I'm such a fanboy. XD My Pikachu is probably about as good as my Toon Link, but I'm still trying to work on everyone else. ^^;


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Hm, a frightening playstyle for sure. @_@ I use all of the Pokemon characters, since I'm such a fanboy. XD My Pikachu is probably about as good as my Toon Link, but I'm still trying to work on everyone else. ^^;



Hehe, thanks. 

Ah, I should of guessed because of your sig. 

I'm okay with the Pokemon, Jiggly is actually my best out of them, Lucario being my worst since I've hardly used him yet.

Definitely looking forward to playing with you again.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> @_@ I use all of the Pokemon characters, since I'm such a fanboy. XD My Pikachu is probably about as good as my Toon Link, but I'm still trying to work on everyone else. ^^;



Our Pikachu dittos were fun


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmm, looks like everyone is pretty much done for tonight.


----------



## Kai (Apr 5, 2008)

I hated the past week because Brawl took backstage in my life.

That won't be the case this weekend! I'm online now for anyone who wants to play.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Pokemon is a pretty cool guy captures rodents and doesn't afraid of anything..

Anyway, Pikachu is pretty fun to use. Though my best pokemon in smash is probably Squirtle, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Pokemon is a pretty cool guy captures rodents and doesn't afraid of anything..



 

Yeah I haven't really felt like playing much today.  I might be on later, though. I'll probably start playing with Pikachu again  I played both him in 64 and melee (because the amount of dickriding I did for the pokemon franchise was absurd) but towards the later part of melee I..stopped. It was sad to see such a decline in him from 64 to melee  After playing a few people's pikachu's though, I think it's safe to say he's gotten more than a decent buff now. It'll be fun to start playing him again, if only for nostalgic purposes


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Kai said:


> I hated the past week because Brawl took backstage in my life.
> 
> That won't be the case this weekend! I'm online now for anyone who wants to play.



Was hoping to play you, but I currently don't see you online.

I know our past games were full of disconnects.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah I haven't really felt like playing much today.  I might be on later, though. I'll probably start playing with Pikachu again  I played both him in 64 and melee (because the amount of dickriding I did for the pokemon franchise was absurd) but towards the later part of melee I..stopped. It was sad to see such a decline in him from 64 to melee  After playing a few people's pikachu's though, I think it's safe to say he's gotten more than a decent buff now. It'll be fun to start playing him again, if only for nostalgic purposes



My roomate plays Pikachu alot. Though his main is Kirby, but aside from him I haven't seem many Pikachu users. Darkhope is really the only one I've seen consisitently use him online. Personally if Raichu were in the game I'd be alting him since he's still my favorite pokemon..and I've played through all the portable games. Pikachu does seem alot better in this game..than he did in melee to me as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

*impersonates Ace Ventura*
GAH! No body wants to play with meh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll play with ya Axl. 

What's your Brawl name anyways?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> My roomate plays Pikachu alot. Though his main is Kirby, but aside from him I haven't seem many Pikachu users. Darkhope is really the only one I've seen consisitently use him online. Personally if *Raichu *were in the game I'd be alting him since he's still my favorite pokemon..and I've played through all the portable games. Pikachu does seem alot better in this game..than he did in melee to me as well.



fat mouse is faaaat.

I wouldn't expect any of the older gen pokemon to ever be added to the lineup, and I haven't followed pokemon at all since second gen (which was really only through the gameboy games) so even like, Lucario..I had no idea who he was until I started playing ssbb. When I first heard about him being added, I thought they meant Lugia  I guess it kind of makes me want to see why he was added to the game. Pikachu was and is pokemon's icon. I don't really know why they went with a character that has a minimal reference to the show. I guess same could be said about Jigglypuff, but I think Meowth would be the only reasonable pokemon addition <.< Then, I haven't followed the anime storyline in a long time.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> fat mouse is faaaat.
> 
> I wouldn't expect any of the older gen pokemon to ever be added to the lineup, and I haven't followed pokemon at all since second gen (which was really only through the gameboy games) *so even like, Lucario..I had no idea who he was until I started playing ssbb. When I first heard about him being added, I thought they meant Lugia * I guess it kind of makes me want to see why he was added to the game. Pikachu was and is pokemon's icon. I don't really know why they went with a character that has a minimal reference to the show. I guess same could be said about Jigglypuff, but I think Meowth would be the only reasonable pokemon addition <.< Then, I haven't followed the anime storyline in a long time.



Rofl...but yeah Meowth would have made more sense than Jigglypuff. Lucario was added since he's a really popular Pokemon, and I believe he had his own movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Pokemon got to be too much for me after they went past 151 known Pokemon. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Pokemon got to be too much for me after they went past 151 known Pokemon. :sweat



Lol yeah I hear ya..but something just kept drawing back to the games. Even after years of the games I still manage to plug in 140 hrs+ in them.

But, why are we talking about Pokemon anyway lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

I really have no clue. 

I guess cause, it looks like no one is really Brawling right now, so we just all started talking about Pokemon for some reason.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone free to play?...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

@Blind

I am.

Just tell me if you create a room and I'll join.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl...but yeah Meowth would have made more sense than Jigglypuff. Lucario was added since he's a really popular Pokemon, and I believe he had his own movie.


Really? I heard something about a darkrai pokemon movie, but nothing about lucario. 


Violent-nin said:


> Pokemon got to be too much for me after they went past 151 known Pokemon. :sweat



Truth. I stopped watching the anime once Ash did the first 8 gyms. Kid's beat like fucking 200 of them now, and he still isn't THE POKEYMAN MASTAR?

Gameboy games are cool though. Definitely the best thing I've ever played on GB. I think I went up to the Gold and Silver editions. They were cool.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2008)

i already created it ...

gah... accepted someone else by mistake... let me fight once and i'll drop out the group


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

I think the thing that really made me stop watching is Ash pissed me off.

Why because, he would give away his Pokemon. 

Like how can you let go a pimp Pokemon like Squirtle. 

Edit: Ok joining in one sec.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I think the thing that really made me stop watching is Ash pissed me off.
> 
> Why because, he would give away his Pokemon.
> 
> Like how can you let go a pimp Pokemon like Squirtle.



haha, i remember that. And then he returned like in the next season or something to put out a fire burning down some house.

God it was so gay.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I think the thing that really made me stop watching is Ash pissed me off.
> 
> Why because, he would give away his Pokemon.
> 
> ...



Lulz. Squirtle was damn awesome. With those pimping sunglasses , and badass attitude. He is probably my second fav pokemon next to the awesome fat rat. Ash is a dumbass, but he will eventually become godly...give the show another 50 years.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be around for some games in a bit.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2008)

gah... sorry Nin... but I'm lagging too much... i can't give you a proper fight like this...

sorry ./ _ \.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> haha, i remember that. And then he returned like in the next season or something to put out a fire burning down some house.
> 
> God it was so gay.



Yeah exactly. Ash annoyed me till no end, but oh well lol. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz. Squirtle was damn awesome. With those pimping sunglasses , and badass attitude. He is probably my second fav pokemon next to the awesome fat rat. Ash is a dumbass, but he will eventually become godly...give the show another 50 years.



Haha yeah, I wish he had that costume in Brawl lol. Yeah exactly.



Blind Itachi said:


> gah... sorry Nin... but I'm lagging too much... i can't give you a proper fight like this...
> 
> sorry ./ _ \.



Ah I was wondering what happened.

It's alright man, maybe next time the lag won't be as bad.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be on soon, see you guys, hopefully. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be on in a bit. Friends coming over to play so we'll probably be messing around if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a game up so anybody feel free to join.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

OMFG!
I got the most LOLiest comment tonight! LOL!



> You play Snake like a Dyke plays football. It is so disgusting yet so effective.



Anyone involved in a 4 player ffa with Pikachu, Snake, Pit and Toon Link?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hehe, thanks.
> 
> Ah, I should of guessed because of your sig.
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to it too! I'd especially like to face your Jigglypuff, as I'm still in the process of learning her. I skipped over her in 64, and only tried her out in Melee a week before Brawl came out. What I'd really like to work on is landing Rest. I know the best way is to down A and then Rest, but I really need to work on the timing for that. I've also heard of that Wall of Pain thing, but it sounds like it'd be a lot trickier to do in Brawl due to the move abuse system and the multi-air dodge ability.



Timbers said:


> Our Pikachu dittos were fun



Yeah! Sorry to cut them so short, I'll be sure to do them again the next time we play. I've been using Pikachu since 64 too, but I was so disappointed with him in Melee that I ran to Pichu instead. It's good to see Pikachu with buffs again. =3


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

Who here haven't I added. I see new faces around so I wanna play em


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

You on now? I'll play.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Who here haven't I added. I see new faces around so I wanna play em



I still need to play you K-deps.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I still need to play you K-deps.



Cool. I'll add you next time I'm on


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

brandon heat I'll add u. There are a few new people around, wonder how good they are..
ok listen if I havent added u, tell me and I will add u just give me ur FC.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

good games Shion....they were alot closer than last time lol...hell I almost had ur fox once...but anyway ur taunts are SO MEAN. lol I'm saying good job! and ur like YOU SUCK COCK lol but anyway good games again ur still the man


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

The first battle was a 2 stock left on my part i think, but it's cuz we haven't played each other i  a while.

u left my fox with nice damagem a smash attack and the game was yours.
How did you like my second and third mains?

Lol, dude, you are STILL the best Pit i have played so far, man.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

o well thank you lol sonic confused me cause I havent seen many Sonics and it was different. As for Ike...damn I thought I was gonna win that one. But that was nice. Thank you for the compliments though lol. So yea keep beating everyone lol, I'm trying to get my Marth as good as my Pit, but its hard, I might just stick with Pit lol


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

Dude, second main your Marth.

Your Pit is waaaay up there in skill.

No way a Marth can fight that monster.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

lol alright. I want to play Minz and Ronin, see where I stack up against them. You and Tenshi are the only ones who have beaten me like this.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol alright. I want to play Minz and Ronin, see where I stack up against them. You and Tenshi are the only ones who have beaten me like this.



I finally had the chance to eliminate ronin from my list yesterday.

You might be even with him, i dunno.

I also have to fight Tenshi also, he keeps runnin.

@Calamity

WANNA GO!?!?!?!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

CAL is in the house.

Sure I'm ready to see if I can beat the guy that has beaten EVERYONE!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

WAANA FIGHT!?!!??!?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

Who Chem? lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WAANA FIGHT!?!!??!?



Sure though I'll probably lose lol.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Shion vs Tenshi will be close. I hope I can beat Ronin, I've never played him....he never has time I guess. But whatever, alright I'll be back on in about an hour.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Who Chem? lol.



have u added me....we need to play sometime...like I said I'll be on in an hour


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

Calamity, MAKE THE ROOM, BITCH.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Calamity, MAKE THE ROOM, BITCH.



Rofl...It's made...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> have u added me....we need to play sometime...like I said I'll be on in an hour



Dude, I've added you for the longest.  You're the one who hasn't added mine yet.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The first battle was a 2 stock left on my part i think, but it's cuz we haven't played each other i  a while.
> 
> u left my fox with nice damagem a smash attack and the game was yours.
> How did you like my second and third mains?
> ...



I thought you said my Pit was better then spencers awhile back? O.o Odd...

if your on spencer want to play to settle this? lol


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

Okey Dokey I wanna play now.

Anyone free?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Why are SB's on!?! lol


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm up for some games, let me know if I haven't added you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm up for a couple matches. Anyone want to battle?

Edit: You haven't added me yet Skeet.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

^ I'll add you now.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Good lord your Sonic is annoying.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol.

The assassin for hire delivers a swift death.

I liked your meta knight.

And i agree with you, i turned all items off.....

Anyways, those were good games, man.

How did you like my second main?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol.
> 
> The assassin for hire delivers a swift death.
> 
> ...



Yeah I guess...your the best Fox I've fought so far lol. Your Sonic is pretty damn annoying but you know how to use his speed. Lol @ your Taunts.

We shall play again soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I guess...your the best Fox I've fought so far lol. Your Sonic is pretty damn annoying but you know how to use his speed. Lol @ your Taunts.



I was hoping to see your taunts too...

So how bout your bro?

Does he wanna go too?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I was hoping to see your taunts too...
> 
> So how bout your bro?
> 
> Does he wanna go too?



I'm at college lol. He's back @ home on spring break..probably doing something.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Yo BH if you're gonna join my game turn the items off, please.
The game has enough lag without all the shit on the screen, especially the retarded stop watch.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

oh, lol.

I though you were at home too.

Anyways.... have you seen Damn Santen Kesshun around?

That dude is like an invisible ninja.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Yo BH if you're gonna join my game turn the items off, please.
> The game has enough lag without all the shit on the screen, especially the retarded stop watch.



Sorry about that.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> oh, lol.
> 
> I though you were at home too.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen him in forever..maybe he changed his name? Lol who knows

EDIT: Minz wanna play man?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

.......maybe he's invisible.......


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Sry about the first two matches with Pit K-dips my GF was being a bitch, and kept throwing shit at me, and bitching at me. Fun games though... How did you like my Pit and Ike?



-CALAMITY- said:


> I haven't seen him in forever..maybe he changed his name? Lol who knows
> 
> EDIT: Minz wanna play man?



Sure...

Unless Spencer wants to finally settle things? lol


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I thought you said my Pit was better then spencers awhile back? O.o Odd...
> 
> if your on spencer want to play to settle this? lol



i'm on now, so lets go if ur ready



Donkey Show said:


> Dude, I've added you for the longest.  You're the one who hasn't added mine yet.



really? well PM me urs since I dont see it on ur sig....we will play sometime


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Trying to join ur room now specner..wouldnt let me at first...restarting my wii to see if that helps....


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Good Games BH, I left cause the lag just wasn't tolerable anymore.
I couldn't even do dash attacks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Good Games BH, I left cause the lag just wasn't tolerable anymore.
> I couldn't even do dash attacks.



Your Snake is incredibly good. I hate your grenades. Now I know what character I have to practice against.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Minz be pit again


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Minz be pit again



Why? I wasn't even playing Serious with Pit man.

I just kicked your ass with Ike...lol

Anyway, My GF wanted the TV, had to get off got tired of her bitching at me.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Why? I wasn't even playing Serious with Pit man.
> 
> I just kicked your ass with Ike...lol
> 
> Anyway, My GF wanted the TV, had to get off got tired of her bitching at me.



I should have killed ur Pit...and the second time with Ike I just fell right into ur moves lol


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I should have killed ur Pit...and the second time with Ike I just fell right into ur moves lol



lol, your Pit is real nice. Don't get me wrong...

Anyway I am pretty much sure now Fox is my kryptonite. If Shion says your so good with him. He thinks your the "best" Pit. I already thought this before when my GF beat me with Fox, and she sucks at the game. lol


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, your Pit is real nice. Don't get me wrong...
> 
> Anyway I am pretty much sure now Fox is my kryptonite. If Shion says your so good with him. He thinks your the "best" Pit. I already thought this before when my GF beat me with Fox, and she sucks at the game. lol



lol yea...I almost had his Fox once....but my problem is the really fast characters...Fox, Falco, Sonic etc...Sonic more though cuz I dont see him that often. Shion is just beastly with Fox...


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol yea...I almost had his Fox once....but my problem is the really fast characters...Fox, Falco, Sonic etc...Sonic more though cuz I dont see him that often. Shion is just beastly with Fox...



Indeed, Shion + Fox = Death. lol. Great times though, your the first Pit mainer i've faught


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Good games Spencer. The lag caught me off guard in the first match, I think I adjusted nicely in the last few...XD


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

lol K-Deps....sorry I wasn't fighting seriosuly. I see you weren't either lol.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Good games Spencer. The lag caught me off guard in the first match, I think I adjusted nicely in the last few...XD



I only played u once....I let my little bro take over after that. I went to eat Zaxby's while he played lol my mom had brought it back sry bout that


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I only played u once....I let my little bro take over after that. I went to eat Zaxby's while he played lol my mom had brought it back sry bout that


So your brother plays exactly like you?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Let's play Violent. I see you lurking.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> really? well PM me urs since I dont see it on ur sig....we will play sometime



Look at the fc thread.  I'm too lazy right now and I need some sleep. lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> I'm looking forward to it too! I'd especially like to face your Jigglypuff, as I'm still in the process of learning her. I skipped over her in 64, and only tried her out in Melee a week before Brawl came out. What I'd really like to work on is landing Rest. I know the best way is to down A and then Rest, but I really need to work on the timing for that. I've also heard of that Wall of Pain thing, but it sounds like it'd be a lot trickier to do in Brawl due to the move abuse system and the multi-air dodge ability.



Yeah I'll definitely use her next time. I had it down easily in Melee, but in Brawl I've had some issues landing it perfectly. Yeah in Brawl its a lot more trickier to do, no argument there. 

@K-Deps

Thanks for deleting your post in the tourney thread.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Minz or Violent..join my room.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> lol K-Deps....sorry I wasn't fighting seriosuly. I see you weren't either lol.



Yea I could see that


Your Lucas is quite good though


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Calam you're Ryu? I haven't played you yet!


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Minz or Violent..join my room.



Can't my GF has the TV now, and if I try to take it back, she is going to throw shit at me again....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Let's play Violent. I see you lurking.



Gonna have to give me a few mins man. Just woke up.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Calam you're Ryu? I haven't played you yet!



Yeah...join my room if you want. I've never fought a good Snake before...here your good with him.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

Also to those that want to brawl me remember this:
I have no Main.
But I can play certain characters extremely retarded.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Calam I keep getting DC'd try joining mine.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Calam I keep getting DC'd try joining mine.



Lol I just got D/C'd..trying again.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 5, 2008)

My main is Sonic, so if anyone's interested.....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I just got D/C'd..trying again.



I get dc'd 4 or 5 times before getting into Skeets rooms, lol.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be on if anyone wants to play. =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Can't my GF has the TV now, and if I try to take it back, she is going to throw shit at me again....


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice.... lol


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

rageofkyubii said:


> My main is Sonic, so if anyone's interested.....



Sonic eh?
This will be interesting


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

god damn I need a new controller....


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

Good Games Shion. Dunno why you left.
If you didn't kill me while I was gone with ike I would've won 
Need Opponent


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> god damn I need a new controller....



whats wrong with urs?


BTW answer your PMs XD


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

GG's Skeets. Your Snake is really good. Sometimes your Snake wouldn't freakin die lol. Best Snake I've played, and it was difficult.

@K-Deps. Our non-serious matches were fun today lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Good games Calam.
I need to stop falling asleep when in the air.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> GG's Skeets. Your Snake is really good. Sometimes your Snake wouldn't freakin die lol. Best Snake I've played, and it was difficult.
> 
> @K-Deps. Our non-serious matches were fun today lol.



CALAMITY LETS SETTLE THIS
GO ON AND USE TL
post to confirm


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> CALAMITY LETS SETTLE THIS
> GO ON AND USE TL
> post to confirm



Confimed LOL! USE DIDDY!!

EDIT: There's a storm down here my connection is acting crazy...hold on.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Confimed LOL!



YOU MAKE THE ROOM
GRR
ILL BE WAITING


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> YOU MAKE THE ROOM
> GRR
> ILL BE WAITING



Did you see my edit?



K-deps said:


> Good games Calam.
> I need to stop falling asleep when in the air



Lol I notice you wouldn't be as responsive in the air, but hey most of them were good matches..the MK vs Snake ones weren't too pretty though...poor MK lol.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Minzara said:


> whats wrong with urs?
> 
> 
> BTW answer your PMs XD



well on my GC controller (which is what I use) my little 7 year old brother chewed the freakin pad off of the control stick...so it kills my thumb, and like...if I try to roll, I hit R and right, well my dude stands there...I have to hit it like 2 or 3 times most of the time...it really is annoying lol but good games C-Pip and that lag sucked.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well on my GC controller (which is what I use) my little 7 year old brother chewed the freakin pad off of the control stick...so it kills my thumb, and like...if I try to roll, I hit R and right, well my dude stands there...I have to hit it like 2 or 3 times most of the time...it really is annoying lol but good games C-Pip and that lag sucked.



XD I would make the little bastard work his ass off to get you a knew controller XD lol


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

loL lag!?! no wai hope it goes away. Violent you wann join me a K deps?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Probably in a bit.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well on my GC controller (which is what I use) my little 7 year old brother chewed the freakin pad off of the control stick...so it kills my thumb, and like...if I try to roll, I hit R and right, well my dude stands there...I have to hit it like 2 or 3 times most of the time...it really is annoying lol but good games C-Pip and that lag sucked.



Yea, great matches man...if only the lag wasn't there in the rest of our matches


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 2900

RageofK!:
Nice Set!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Good god my connection is being gay. Yo Timbers let's play...I couldn't get Shion in..but we played earlier so it's okay. I had lag with Deps too...hopefully not with you.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

Dammit Calamity 

V-Nin wanna play?
Calamity is laggin up a storm


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Just finished watch the latest episode of Naruto, so I'll be on in 5.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Good god my connection is being gay. Yo Timbers let's play...I couldn't get Shion in..but we played earlier so it's okay. I had lag with Deps too...hopefully not with you.



no can do  Sister is using my wii right now.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Dammit Calamity
> 
> V-Nin wanna play?
> Calamity is laggin up a storm



let's try again Deps.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Just finished watch the latest episode of Naruto, so I'll be on in 5.



K, Ill make room.
These'll just be friendlies
Cal I planned with V-Nin
@ V-Nin Ill be waiting


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> K, Ill make room.
> These'll just be friendlies
> Cal I planned with V-Nin



That's fine..you guy wanna do 1 v 1(if you guys wanna do that's fine, I'll find someone else to play) or FFA's.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Post when you've made a room K-deps.

Have to run between upstairs and downstairs. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

I only got a few more in me..I guess I'll play shion again, and whoever else is in this room.

EDIT: Hey guys did you know? Breaking news story, "Lag" came out of the closet yestersday and admitted he was gay.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

lol where has my good ol buddy Bayo been?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol where has my good ol buddy Bayo been?



Have I added you yet Spencer?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Good MK K-deps, not as devastating as Chems or Oakwoods but not bad at all.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Have I added you yet Spencer?



i dont think so, whats ur code mine is in my sig


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Good MK K-deps, not as devastating as Chems or Oakwoods but not bad at all.



It's improving.
Just started to pick him up last night so I don't know how yo use him that well yet. That was more of test run with him. Soon he'll be good

I'll be on more later. Need a break


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Good MK K-deps, not as devastating as Chems or Oakwoods but not bad at all.



Yeah his MetaKnight seemed pretty good. We fought each others MK's and they seemed pretty even for the first oh....2 min, and then Lag went to hell, and we had to stop.

I'll PM you my FC Spencer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah his MetaKnight seemed pretty good. We fought each others MK's and they seemed pretty even for the first oh....2 min, and then Lag went to hell, and we had to stop.
> 
> I'll PM you my FC Spencer.



Is the lag storm over?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone up for some matches?



Damn storm...it's over, but it seemed to have raped my connection. I want to play ya...dammit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Damn storm...it's over, but it seemed to have raped my connection. I want to play ya...dammit.



Wanna make a room and see how it runs?

If it's too much we'll end the match.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Is the lag storm over?



I thing it might be...hold on.

Room made.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Post when you've made a room.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Post when you've made a room.



Lol It's made.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 5, 2008)

Played a few games online tonight and considering that it's about 99% likely that im playing with people in the States the lag isn't as bad as I thought it would be. Anyway, did a couple of singles and team battles as Sonic, who I only unlocked this evening lol. His moveset is brilliant, definately replaced Captain Falcon as my main.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone on that could play a few matches?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Who is BH???well nm I know now..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Who is BH???well nm I know now..



Sorry if I interrupted your match.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

o well that was me and my little bro. we were waiting on a friend of mine to vs him and his little bro, but u came its ok I'll one vs one u later


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Lucas round 4 and avenged MK's horrible defeat. Your Falco avenged D3 lol. MK vs Link was close but like a dumbass I rolled into Link Dair.. Falco vs Fox was good too I guess.

Is your Ness better than Link? I was getting our prioritized to hell by Ness when using MK.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

@Calamity

Very fun games man, as always.

Looks like it's tied 2-2 between Ness and Lucas. You did a pretty good come back, Sorry I left my friends called me during the King Dedede fight to go out and play some b-ball so that's what I'm gonna go do now.

Maybe another rivalry is starting up between Falco and Fox, that match was pretty good IMO.

All in all great matches man. 

Edit: Haha yeah, my Link had some issues that match. Ganon managed to pull the win over Marth, you landed a lot of hits on me but two hits from Ganon and I'm right back into the mix of things lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calamity
> 
> Very fun games man, as always.
> 
> ...



I was so pissed when the PK killed me lol. Falco and Fox maybe a new rivalry..it was a decent match. Ganon vs Marth waas close..lol those sandbags were annoying rofl. Mk did well against Link, but got raped by Ness.
At least I'm figuring out his moves more.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I was so pissed when the PK killed me lol. Falco and Fox maybe a new rivalry..it was a decent match. Ganon vs Marth waas close..lol those sandbags were annoying rofl. Mk did well against Link, but got raped by Ness.
> At least I'm figuring out his moves more.



Haha, I've been using that as KO move with Ness when people are recovering, works quite well. 

Yeah Fox raped D3, so I sent Falco after Fox, but you sent out MK first lol. 

Lmao, the sandbags were cracking me up. Ganon vs Marth was close, I'm going to start practicing more with him. Yeah Link barely managed to get the win there, but Ness seemed to be able to handle MK easily.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh man. Playing Yoshi Island with the sandbag drop on High is probably the most lol-worthy thing ever.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, I've been using that as KO move with Ness when people are recovering, works quite well.
> 
> Yeah Fox raped D3, so I sent Falco after Fox, but you sent out MK first lol.
> 
> Lmao, the sandbags were cracking me up. Ganon vs Marth was close, I'm going to start practicing more with him. Yeah Link barely managed to get the win there, but Ness seemed to be able to handle MK easily.



The Falco vs MK match was close at first, but then Falco started to pull away. I don't know what was wrong, but I seemd to have trouble going down through the platforms on Battlefield and Space Armada. When I was fighting Shion earlier today he tried to pursue me off the ledge with Fox and I did MK Up B and it boucned him off the edge and sent him down..while I grabed the ledge. I never knew that Lol.

I might have to ask this Oakwood character about tips on MK over at SB's, cuz I really want to use him. YL is still hanging around..he had some good matches with Skeets today, but he hasn't been used as much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> The Falco vs MK match was close at first, but then Falco started to pull away. I don't know what was wrong, but I seemd to have trouble going down through the platforms on Battlefield and Space Armada. When I was fighting Shion earlier today he tried to pursue me off the ledge with Fox and I did MK Up B and it boucned him off the edge and sent him down..while I grabed the ledge. I never knew that Lol.
> 
> I might have to ask this Oakwood character about tips on MK over at SB's, cuz I really want to use him. YL is still hanging around..he had some good matches with Skeets today, but he hasn't been used as much.



Yeah, I was trying to at least beat MK with 2 stocks left so you'd send out Fox. Yeah I noticed that, I've seen MK's Up an B worked as spikes on those type of situations. 

His MK is pretty damn good, when I play MK I may ask him for tips as well. I didn't see your YL today, saw pure Fox, MK and a bit of Lucas. 

I still can't believe Lucas won that match, it should of been mine. 

Anyways I'm out for a bit, see ya later.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

Yo peeps! Did I tell you?!
There was a location tournament in my town

And Somehow I managed:
*drumroll*

*Spoiler*: __ 




7th place
Free Lunch up to $10 worth and $50 




It is fun yelling OMG! C4! Even when you are not Snake.
They always jump up xDDD

If any of you guys were there You would have taken the cake and the icing on top of it xDDD


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

I need tips with MK as well.
He's fun as hell to use.

Cal you free to play some matches?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I need tips with MK as well.
> He's fun as hell to use.
> 
> Cal you free to play some matches?



My tip with MK:
Practice mode with Down B beucase it gets extremely wrong at times for timing the hit.
Plus it can be a nice dodge and the enemies does not know if you stayed in the same spot, went toward or away from them.
MK is a a good Character in the Art of Mindfuck department.



Timbers said:


> Oh man. Playing Yoshi Island with the sandbag drop on High is probably the most lol-worthy thing ever.



Can you explain that a bit further? xDDD


----------



## Neko (Apr 5, 2008)

-OH MA GAWD MY WII EJECT BUTTON DUN WORK SO I HAZ TO PLAY ONLY BRAWL FOR EVAR!-


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Can you explain that a bit further? xDDD



It's a small stage. There are many sandbags.


----------



## Kai (Apr 5, 2008)

Calamity, if you're Ryu, good matches.

Our Kirby vs Fox duel was pretty nice. My main was Pika if you were wondering.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah..my main is TL. We should of had Pika vs TL.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Neko said:


> -OH MA GAWD MY WII EJECT BUTTON DUN WORK SO I HAZ TO PLAY ONLY BRAWL FOR EVAR!-



is that a bad thing? add me btw so we can play sometime


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

So much for our MK being even....you dodge real well..I had a hard time hitting you MK. it was annoying lol. You seem to get EVERY attack off before I did. lol


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> So much for our MK being even....you dodge real well..I had a hard time hitting you MK. it was annoying lol. You seem to get EVERY attack off before I did. lol



Your MK wasn't bad. You hit me with some nasty up bs. I was pissed
But Cal who is your main. I wanna play him with MK. Do you just not have a definitive main right now?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Your MK wasn't bad. You hit me with some nasty up bs. I was pissed
> But Cal who is your main. I wanna play him with MK. Do you just not have a definitive main right now?



You fought my main with Meta Knight I believe earlier today once. It was TL vs MK on Battlefield. I think you killed yourself and I wided up two stocking you because of it.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You fought my main with Meta Knight I believe earlier today once. It was TL vs MK on Battlefield. I think you killed yourself and I wided up two stocking you because of it.



Oh I remember.
There was a slight lag so I just killed myself and ended the game
We have to finish that some time


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Oh I remember.
> There was a slight lag so I just killed myself and ended the game
> We have to finish that some time



Yeah I guess..lol I go through phases in Brawl. I feel like a really did well some days, and other days i feel like I did horrible. Today was one of those horrible days, prehaps I'm so inconsistent because I don't play enough.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I guess..lol I go through phases in Brawl. I feel like a really did well some days, and other days i feel like I did horrible. Today was one of those horrible days, prehaps I'm so inconsistent because I don't play enough.



Just wait for summer.
Then Brawl will be a daily routine
Sadly I don't think I'll have time for TL vs. MK tonight or tomorrow.
Postponed to weekend


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Just wait for summer.
> Then Brawl will be a daily routine
> Sadly I don't think I'll have time for TL vs. MK tonight or tomorrow.
> Postponed to weekend



I suppose so........

Regaurding MK vs TL...I don't have time for it until maybe Tuesday. The rest of the days next week, including the weekend I won't have time to play. But, I suppose college is more important than getting good in a game.....


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

^sometimes it brings happy times back to mind. Of pre 18 times, where you would play, hours upon hours of video games every day. Oh how I miss those times...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I suppose so........
> 
> Regaurding MK vs TL...I don't have time for it until maybe Tuesday. The rest of the days next week, including the weekend I won't have time to play. But, *I suppose college is more important than getting good in a game*.....



You get those devil thoughts out of your head right now.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay i am healed!
TIme to brawl!
Will be online in 5 minutes.


----------



## Kai (Apr 5, 2008)

K-deps whenever you're ready I'll vs you.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

OMFG!
I have just invented some called

"Stupid Fun with Snake"
Stand in the middle of the board and button mash c4 and denoting while you are on it and you can kill yourself within 7-8 charges by the side screen. Oh God. So Fun X3
But but thr 4-5 you are in air drop c4 denoate and repeat until you die off screen. Also this can work to the Hyrule Temple Jump 

EDIT EDIT EDIT:
And a REVERSE HYRULE TEMPLE JUMP!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches? Unfortunately, no one's online on my list


----------



## Kai (Apr 5, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Anyone up for some matches? Unfortunately, no one's online on my list


0044-2533-1753


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 5, 2008)

Kai said:


> 0044-2533-1753



Alrighty, I've added you as well


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

I seem to have found a sort of "advanced technique"


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl.
> 
> But, seriously the people who are better than me I need to play more( Shion,K-Deps, Violent, Ronin..not sure about Minzara..need to fight his Pit with TL, might be my equal now......no nvm)...and I can't be thinking about work and shit while I'm playing..it somewhat distracts from my game,and practice so to speak. When I fight people who are on my level such as say Timbers it helps us both improve but not dramatically IMO.
> 
> ...



Do not worry, young grasshopper.

For the great saint of Aries will guide you towards the path of glory.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Do not worry, young grasshopper.
> 
> For the great saint of Aries will guide you towards the path of glory.



Over the summer...when I can actually concentrate on getting better is when, -CALAMITY- will rise from the ashes, and smite all those who hath smited him.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

ima be online.

Whoever wants to join, go ahead.

I will gladly accept.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL Minz at the Mr. Game and Watch...I just realized I have never played against him online..


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Well another good ass whoopin from Shion...and Minz was there too....shoulda put double Pit action on him lol


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Well another good ass whoopin from Shion...and Minz was there too....shoulda put double Pit action on him lol



Dude if ur going to keep spaming that arrow like that, i aint going to want to fight u, it was just boring and annoying. Hence why all I did was play bowser for 4 rounds in a row.

you got to stop the arrow spam man seriously


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Dude if ur going to keep spaming that arrow like that, i aint going to want to fight u, it was just boring and annoying. Hence why all I did was play bowser for 4 rounds in a row.
> 
> you got to stop the arrow spam man seriously



lol when u were Pit u did pretty much the same thing though....or it seemed like it. Anyway that Bowser thing is funny. Good games anyway, and I'm done for tonight, everyone have a good night and see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

it seems this board is dead for the night.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 5, 2008)

good games c-pip. i find once i get my main ppl to play with out the way, theres no one 
else i wanna play with....however...i jus got snake....^^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 5, 2008)

@kai: When your name's registered, I'll play yah sometime 



kingbayo said:


> good games c-pip. i find once i get my main ppl to play with out the way, theres no one
> else i wanna play with....however...i jus got snake....^^



Sorry for leaving the game already. I'm a bit tired to play now xD but yea, good matches. I know..it gets a bit dull when you used your mains already. That's why it's fun to just mess around with the characters  I need to use Sonic more...he's too fast for me


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

^ Lol I can't use Sonic well at all..he's really hard for me to use for some reason.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 5, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @kai: When your name's registered, I'll play yah sometime
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for leaving the game already. I'm a bit tired to play now xD but yea, good matches. I know..it gets a bit dull when you used your mains already. That's why it's fun to just mess around with the characters  I need to use Sonic more...he's too fast for me



yea sonic is quite fast....and his reach sux
still, its fun to pick someone other than link....
i think im comin off my smash bros high. i love playin, but not all day and nite
like that first week....that was fun.

well, waitin for mario kart now....


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol when u were Pit u did pretty much the same thing though....or it seemed like it. Anyway that Bowser thing is funny. Good games anyway, and I'm done for tonight, everyone have a good night and see ya'll tomorrow.



I use the arrow....but I dont abuse it. Dude u use the thing on crack.......


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2008)

Although you've been on my list for a while now, I don't think I've faced you a single time Minzara


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I use the arrow....but I dont abuse it. Dude u use the thing on crack.......



Lol @ arrow spam..I hear alot of Pit users do it.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2008)

Arrow Spam?
Someone racked 76 damage on me from arrows one my first life.
45 on the second
and 67 on the last stock.
ARGH!
And I was Snake and crawled under it just for it to still hit me 

ALSO!
Did anyone do the reverse Hyrule Temple Jump yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Wtf?

Hyruke Temple jump?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Leaked caps from tBR!

Yeah...some cool stuff here.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

......I COULD'VE TOLD YOU THAT^^^^

Way easier than in melee at least.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ......I COULD'VE TOLD YOU THAT^^^^
> 
> Way easier than in melee at least.



Yeah it does look easier than melee lol. Though I could do it with most characters in Melee lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> YouTube Version
> 
> Yeah...some cool stuff here.



its probly impossible to win against that guy....especially on that board....


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Depends....

A up smash cant be coupntered by a wall jump....

So it might not be hard.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Just got back home, had a few beers so guess I'm a bit tipsy at the moment.

Anyone up for some games?(I'll probably play like crap).


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Just got back home, had a few beers so guess I'm a bit tipsy at the moment.
> 
> Anyone up for some games?(I'll probably play like crap).



Lol......you're not 100% eh? Maybe my MK can redeem himself, after his defeat today by his K-deps clone, and Kai's Pikachu.

J/K I gotta go to bed soon, so I can get up at work tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol......you're not 100% eh? Maybe my MK can redeem himself, after his defeat today by his K-deps clone, and Kai's Pikachu.
> 
> J/K I gotta go to bed soon, so I can get up at work tomorrow.





No where near 100%, so you probably just have to throw me off the stage and I'll screw up my recovery badly. 

Whenever you wanna play Calam let me know. I remember you saying your going to be busy a lot with school, so that means you won't be able to join the 2v2 tourney? 

Yeah I assumed you weren't gonna play tonight, just looking through the forums while you do your work as usual.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> No where near 100%, so you probably just have to throw me off the stage and I'll screw up my recovery badly.
> 
> Whenever you wanna play Calam let me know. I remember you saying your going to be busy a lot with school, so that means you won't be able to join the 2v2 tourney?
> 
> Yeah I assumed you weren't gonna play tonight, just looking through the forums while you do your work as usual.



Yeah I was asked by Kai via PM if I wanted to team up with him/her since we played 3 matches earlier. It would have been Pikachu(who Kai is really good with...poor MK.) and TL. Would have been fun, but alas college takes priority.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I was asked by Kai via PM if I wanted to team up with him/her since we played 3 matches earlier. It would have been Pikachu(who Kai is really good with...poor MK.) and TL. Would have been fun, but alas college takes priority.



Oh. 

Well hopefully next time you can join.

If this tournament goes well aka a good amount of people show up I'll host more tournaments especially in the summer, but if no one really comes then I won't bother anymore.

I'm hoping more people sign up to make things more interesting, there's some people I know won't sign up like Shion, since it seems he's not really into 2v2 tournaments but 1v1's only. 

Edit: @Calam

Lmao at your rep comment. 

Oh I have "other" Mai pics as well but I can't really use them as a sig and avy on this site lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well hopefully next time you can join.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be online for a while messing around if anyone wants to play. I use my Wii Browser to post here a lot so I might not read any responses until i turn off Brawl. Hope to play some of you guys. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

@D K

I'll play with ya, just make a room and I'll join.

I gotta go downstairs and turn on the Wii and everything though, so give me a sec.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Mai is one hot woman........


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well hopefully next time you can join.
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, 2v2 is fine, but to be at competition level you must practice with your partner for some time.

I take less time on my own than to have someone who might need constant help....

I dunno.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Don't get me wrong, 2v2 is fine, but to be at competition level you must practice with your partner for some time.
> 
> I take less time on my own than to have someone who might need constant help....
> 
> I dunno.



Well I agree with you there.

Hmm, well hopefully you'll participate in the next one, if not I think I'll try and hold some 1v1 tournaments sometimes during the summer.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well I agree with you there.
> 
> Hmm, well hopefully you'll participate in the next one, if not I think I'll try and hold some 1v1 tournaments sometimes during the summer.



"Speaking about mai".... lol

Cool, i will try to join.

By the way..........

Can you PM me your other mai sigs?

I gotta see what u got.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> "Speaking about mai".... lol
> 
> Cool, i will try to join.
> 
> ...



mee too!
as u may tell from the samus in my sig....i too have many many "other" pics... 

EDIT- ahh fuck...i dont feel like fixing this shit...-_-


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> "Speaking about mai".... lol
> 
> Cool, i will try to join.
> 
> ...





Anyway...I want another crack at your Fox later on Sun, or Tuesday.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> mee too!
> as u may tell from the samus in my sig....i too have many many "other" pics...



.......WANNA FIGHT FOR THEM!?!!?!

@Calam

Why yes, yes of course.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Dude if ur going to keep spaming that arrow like that, i aint going to want to fight u, it was just boring and annoying. Hence why all I did was play bowser for 4 rounds in a row.
> 
> you got to stop the arrow spam man seriously



I've only played Spence twice, but from my experience I actually think he could have utilized his arrows a bit more than he did, not the opposite. They look much more useful than angel ring, which I seemed to punish him for quite a lot. Arrows woulda probably been more effective and I probably woulda lost to him both those games.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

I really don't know what i'm doing up this late.......


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> .......WANNA FIGHT FOR THEM!?!!?!
> 
> @Calam
> 
> Why yes, yes of course.



HELL YEA!!!!111

not tonite tho me tired.
gonna watch bleach DUB and eat ice cream...then probly spoon my gf.
i definitely play u 2mar for "fappable" picz.....yessssss....FAPPABLE....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I really don't know what i'm doing up this late.......



Neither do I man...neither do I, in fact I'm goin to bed now screw NF message board.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

........NF has a message board?

....good night brotha.

@Kingbayo

So who is the girl on your sig?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ........NF has a message board?
> 
> ....good night brotha.
> 
> ...



Oh btw...Saten Kassen or w/e..I looked back some pages on the Brawl Message board. Her name is "Koten Zanshun" now.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ........NF has a message board?
> 
> ....good night brotha.
> 
> ...



mizz Samus. in her seducting zero suit.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> mizz Samus. in her seducting zero suit.



........Really???

....pm me.......... the others.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

castle seige's ledges are so lame ._.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

I expected a way bigger stage for Castle Seige.

But yes, lame ledged.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ........Really???
> 
> ....pm me.......... the others.



i have a better idea....
how bout i pm u the thread link where i retrieved it....
its from my "other" forum. a place i visit more than here


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

oooooh.

Many thanks, lad.

Now, onto my journey!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> oooooh.
> 
> Many thanks, lad.
> 
> Now, onto my journey!



let me kno how it goes

EDIT...and how does one rid one's self of that bothersome
white background...???


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 6, 2008)

Very fun matches Vio and Timbers. I had it on Random the entire time so it was fun playing characters that are not normal for me. XD 
My Sonic died too quick in New Pork Town. ;o;
Still lots of fun, but I need sleep so I left. >_>
Til next time. =D


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> let me kno how it goes
> 
> EDIT...and how does one rid one's self of that bothersome
> white background...???


_what for your sig ... cuz i can do it for you  
i expect reps man  

_


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

sigh. I must be really unfamiliar with these ledges. I keep thinking I'm parallel with them.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

holy fuck, that Pit match I could barely even move.

*Nin*: Good games, towards the end I started getting really tired. Failed a lot of shorthops, drills, etc. And I tried to fucking nair you off of the stage, what the hell 

I have a bad judgement I guess. I always expect you to go to the ledge when I come off, and I end up spiking way too soon.

and I suicided at least 70% of my deaths <.<;


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

@Shion

Lol, alright once I get on my computer I will, probably tomorrow.



Dark Kakashi said:


> Very fun matches Vio and Timbers. I had it on Random the entire time so it was fun playing characters that are not normal for me. XD
> My Sonic died too quick in New Pork Town. ;o;
> Still lots of fun, but I need sleep so I left. >_>
> Til next time. =D



Ah now I know why I saw you use some characters I hardly ever see you use.

Yup fun games man, I was on the phone during the New Pork City, so one second were all fighting the next you were dead. I'm sitting there like what the hell happened to D K.



Timbers said:


> holy fuck, that Pit match I could barely even move.
> 
> *Nin*: Good games, towards the end I started getting really tired. Failed a lot of shorthops, drills, etc. And I tried to fucking nair you off of the stage, what the hell
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw that lol. 

Yup very fun games man, your Fox is getting better and better.

I saw you send out Fox to take out my poor Link after he fought Sheik a couple of times, so I was forced to send out Falco. Some matches Falco won pretty damn good, others I got insanely lucky like on Corneria for example.

I'm trying to improve my Ganon so that's why I was using him so much, I don't have his spike down just yet, but I was happy as hell when I spiked you when you were hanging on the edge, Fox went down at a odd angle too lol. 

Well when I'm coming back to the stage I read what I think my opponent will do and what angle I think they would go for to edge hog me, so with your Fox I had to play it smart.

Yeah your Fox was pretty emo/suicidal at times lol jokes.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think I've improved any since I last played you <.< That'd be kind of hard to do  I haven't played him maybe anymore than 7 or 8 times this week. Falco, I think I got some weird maps against you. <.< I do really poor on angled maps. Which is why I kept picking smashville/battlefield/FD/halberd. Sorry if it was getting a bit monotonous. 

Ganon I played stupidly against. I kept trying to jump back onto stage instead of just crawling onto it. You had some good reaction time to those spikes though  

And not jokes  I was pretty suicidal. That jigglypuff and corneria match was just pathetic on my part. I suicided all 3 of my stocks on both of them. I hope that it was me being awake at 2am that I suicided that much, though...because I don't recall doing so earlier in the day >.<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't think I've improved any since I last played you <.< That'd be kind of hard to do  I haven't played him maybe anymore than 7 or 8 times this week. Falco, I think I got some weird maps against you. <.< I do really poor on angled maps. Which is why I kept picking smashville/battlefield/FD/halberd. Sorry if it was getting a bit monotonous.



Well to me it seemed you knew how to chain your combo's together a lot better than before, maybe it's just me. Yeah I noticed that, but Falco was a good match up against Fox compared to others. It's alright as long as you don't pick FD over and over and over. That's what will bug me, I can play FD fine but playing it over and over just gets to me more than any other stage. 


> Ganon I played stupidly against. I kept trying to jump back onto stage instead of just crawling onto it. You had some good reaction time to those spikes though





Yeah, but at times you really had Ganon helpless. Thanks, I've been trying to work on those a lot.



> And not jokes  I was pretty suicidal. That jigglypuff and corneria match was just pathetic on my part. I suicided all 3 of my stocks on both of them. I hope that it was me being awake at 2am that I suicided that much, though...because I don't recall doing so earlier in the day >.<




Haha yeah, I didn't really get to do what I wanted to with Jiggly, like a lot of her combo's weren't coming out but she screwed you up twice on your recovery. Lol Timbers, yeah I saw it was getting late so I figure I better stop playing before I go till 7am or something. 

Edit: 

I sent you a PM like yesterday or so, did you read it yet or what?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

When did I last play you? If it's been anytime after uh, Mar 20th, or so, I was still in an extreme adjustment in my new config. I feel a lot more comfortable now with the controls. I still fail a shorthop or grab here and there, but I'd say I'm nearly back to 100% 

Oh, trust me. I hate FD, but I get gimped so badly on a lot of maps it seems. Anything with mishapen ledges usually facerapes me. So, I do put FD in my "arsenal" of stages 

I haven't gotten a PM from you <.<?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Why yes, i would LOVE some salad!


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I've only played Spence twice, but from my experience I actually think he could have utilized his arrows a bit more than he did, not the opposite. They look much more useful than angel ring, which I seemed to punish him for quite a lot. Arrows woulda probably been more effective and I probably woulda lost to him both those games.



Im serious dude, when i played him last night he was shooting those arrows at like a constant pace. 15 or so arrows in a row, constantly. I was able to dodge them, but it was annoying, that i just starting jump off the edge.....i get you know the winning factor, you got to win no matter what, I understand this. But it was late, I was tired, and I didnt feel like dealing with arrow spamorama.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Im serious dude, when i played him last night he was shooting those arrows at like a constant pace. 15 or so arrows in a row, constantly. I was able to dodge them, but it was annoying, that i just starting jump off the edge.....i get you know the winning factor, you got to win no matter what, I understand this. But it was late, I was tired, and I didnt feel like dealing with arrow spamorama.



Sorry for the mixup last time about the best Pit.

I forgot who I said it too, but you both use him the same damn way that I thought you were both 1 person. lol

You guys should battle it out to see who's superior.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Sorry for the mixup last time about the best Pit.
> 
> I forgot who I said it too, but you both use him the same damn way that I thought you were both 1 person. lol
> 
> You guys should battle it out to see who's superior.



We did, I won...lol wasn't even playing serious...so I brought out Ike I showed Spencer who is boss...and messed him up pretty bad, lol...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> We did, I won...lol wasn't even playing serious...so I brought out Ike I showed Spencer who is boss...and messed him up pretty bad, lol...



So yes, YOU ARE THE BEST PIT.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So yes, YOU ARE THE BEST PIT.



Sweet 

I heard DS plays Pit...anyone play his Pit?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Nah, but i'm damn sure he plays him like you do.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Nah, but i'm damn sure he plays him like you do.



I see. I have to fight his Pit sometime. 

Play Chem Shion? lol... I've manage to beat him 3 times...when he wasn't using his mains ><


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I see. I have to fight his Pit sometime.
> 
> Play Chem Shion? lol... I've manage to beat him 3 times...when he wasn't using his mains ><



Yeah i played him.

beat him 5 out of 8 games.

He uses most of the characters in great success.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah i played him.
> 
> beat him 5 out of 8 games.
> 
> He uses most of the characters in great success.



Ya, you play his mains?

I believe there MK, and Snake....


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah i played him.
> 
> beat him 5 out of 8 games.
> 
> He uses most of the characters in great success.



Chem told me he wasn't really goin all out on you But who knows.

Shion up for some quick ones before my soccer game?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Uhhh, sure Chaps.

You make the room.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

@Chaps

you almost had me in the second time you used Lucas.

But i think you noticed the last game I went all out.

I feel like playing some more... anyone else wanna play?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Chaps
> 
> you almost had me in the second time you used Lucas.
> 
> But i think you noticed the last game I went all out.



Last game you went all out and I had to go
My mom was gettin pissed so I just left. You still would've won though.

I play you some more with Lucas during the week.
I want to get good with him.

Fun Matches


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol @ arrow spam..I hear alot of Pit users do it.



Aye they do, but if they do it probably means they suck at Pit. The arrow spam only works effectivly with a few characters. Every other character has a counter for it. Ill use the arrow to gain a extra % in damamge everyone once in awhile. Or use it to stop someones attack. I use it for effectiveness, not just standing on the other side of the stage shooting then thing like a mad man.....



Kai said:


> Although you've been on my list for a while now, I don't think I've faced you a single time Minzara



Ya we do, I saw you on last night, opened a room in hopes you would join...lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Minz, wanna play?

@Chaps

yep.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Minz, wanna play?
> 
> @Chaps
> 
> yep.



Hmmm, not atm, getting ready to eat.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sweet
> 
> I heard DS plays Pit...anyone play his Pit?



i played him a few times. but it was in a ffa. not one on one
so i cant how much ass he kicks for sure....but....he did win most of the ffa's


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i played him a few times. but it was in a ffa. not one on one
> so i cant how much ass he kicks for sure....but....he did win most of the ffa's



lol, FFAs are a bad judge of skill, Some people just cant do good at them, me being one of them. One on One, is the best way to determine the best.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, FFAs are a bad judge of skill, Some people just cant do good at them, me being one of them. One on One, is the best way to determine the best.



yep. i agree. one on one is ideed the best way. i dont suck as much as i used
to in ffa's tho. i tended to be the 1st to die in every one....

i hate wen someone sits back and spam projectiles while everyone else battles....quite annoying


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

ne one wanna play??


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ne one wanna play??



Opened a room already  I'll be on for a couple of hours today


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

IM GAME. SOMEONE FIGHT


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> IM GAME. SOMEONE FIGHT



Have you found your other targets yet Shion or are they all still "hiding"? At any rate I might be game later today to fight your "MAH FOXIE" again.

EDIT: Gotta fight your Pit too Minza later if you in the mood.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yep. i agree. one on one is ideed the best way. i dont suck as much as i used
> to in ffa's tho. i tended to be the 1st to die in every one....
> 
> i hate wen someone sits back and spam projectiles while everyone else battles....quite annoying



Indeed it is..

Ya, that or the fucking banana's from Diddy....



-CALAMITY- said:


> Have you found your other targets yet Shion or are they all still "hiding"? At any rate I might be game later today to fight your "MAH FOXIE" again.
> 
> EDIT: Gotta fight your Pit too Minza later if you in the mood.



Hmm maybe, depends really. We will see.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 6, 2008)

@Kai: Nice matches, your pikachu and Ness are toughies  Too bad we didn't settle that Ness vs. Lucas match...had to do something for a sec >_<


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sweet
> 
> I heard DS plays Pit...anyone play his Pit?



I think he's still fairly new with Pit. I played him with Marth, who was a new character of mine as well. We were on pretty even ground, I think. i suicided a lot, though. lol. I won probably 40% of the time.

I think every Pit player..plays the same, though.

Am I the only one that just gets really anal when people just keep spamming smashes throughout the entire match(es)?

I've got like 62 people added on my list, and excluding maybe 4 people on it, they're spamhappy smashers.


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Kai: Nice matches, your pikachu and Ness are toughies  Too bad we didn't settle that Ness vs. Lucas match...had to do something for a sec >_<


My Ness? Never would have thought it. 

You used a wide variety of characters that I couldn't really tell who you mained. On another note, my Rob got slaughtered. I'm just beginning to get the hang of his capabilities.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think he's still fairly new with Pit. I played him with Marth, who was a new character of mine as well. We were on pretty even ground, I think. i suicided a lot, though. lol. I won probably 40% of the time.
> 
> I think every Pit player..plays the same, though.



I see, I have to play him sometime. and not really...

Lets take Spencer for example, he relys on the arrow and smash attacks, and aeriels move then I do.

While My Pit I use the arrows, but for different reasons, and I use more normal attacks, then I do smashes. And I dont fight with Pit in the air all the much.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think any Pit player uses his aerial game. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing, as I don't play Pit myself. His f-air looks really strong though. It ko'd my pikachu when I was at like 130%.

And I haven't played you yet Minz  Just the Pits I have played are generally the same.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't think any Pit player uses his aerial game. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing, as I don't play Pit myself. His f-air looks really strong though. It ko'd my pikachu when I was at like 130%.
> 
> And I haven't played you yet Minz  Just the Pits I have played are generally the same.



Because like Fox, Ike, and all other easy characters, you got alot of noobs playing them..lol

Also for anyone that has faught me, I am not much of a aerial fighting....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 6, 2008)

Kai said:


> My Ness? Never would have thought it.
> 
> You used a wide variety of characters that I couldn't really tell who you mained. On another note, my Rob got slaughtered. I'm just beginning to get the hang of his capabilities.



Well, that's my conclusion after seeing my ZSS getting raped by your Ness 

Yea...I get bored just using a character more than once in a row. So I use other characters that I'm comfortable with  Samus is (or was supposed to be) my main, but I've taken a liking to Lucario, Toon Link, Wolf, and Lucas 

Just to give you a few tips for ROB, his mid-air A attack is pretty strong. And his side B attack is useful to catch your opponents off-guard  Though he does take a bit long to master..


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Because like Fox, Ike, and all other easy characters, you got alot of noobs playing them..lol



I agree on the Ike part, but it seems like a lot more "noobs" go for Luigi and Pikachu as well. That's just from the people I've played so far, though. One friend's Fox inparticular just goes back and forth spamming his side special and runs across the map to use a usmash whenever I'm 80%+. It's funny. lol


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I agree on the Ike part, but it seems like a lot more "noobs" go for Luigi and Pikachu as well. That's just from the people I've played so far, though. One friend's Fox inparticular just goes back and forth spamming his side special and runs across the map to use a usmash whenever I'm 80%+. It's funny. lol



Ya, its funny stuff, lol. I usually die trying new character because I spend most of the matches seeing what there moves do XD lol not a good idea, lol. I've used  almost most character now...but I still aint good with quite a few...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

So, what's going on?

Anything interesting?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be free to play in an hour or 2 if anyones interested


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I agree on the Ike part, but it seems like a lot more "noobs" go for Luigi and Pikachu as well. That's just from the people I've played so far, though. One friend's Fox inparticular just goes back and forth spamming his side special and runs across the map to use a usmash whenever I'm 80%+. It's funny. lol



Sadly that's pretty true. I've seen a lot of sad Luigi's lately, and with Pikachu's it's mostly just a thunder spam.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Because like Fox, Ike, and all other easy characters, you got alot of noobs playing them..lol
> 
> Also for anyone that has faught me, I am not much of a aerial fighting....



That's very true. When we had our most recent Marth vs Marth fight I was very aerial with him..while you stayed on the ground most of the time. Though you did incorporate my Marth playing style a little into yours at one point, but didn't stray too far from your style


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That's very true. When we had our most recent Marth vs Marth fight I was very aerial with him..while you stayed on the ground most of the time. Though you did incorporate my Marth playing style a little into yours at one point, but didn't stray too far from your style



Ya, its they way I like to play. Its wierd, I can do "good in the air" but I don't "like" too. I don't like pressing the jump button. I find it boring, and annoying. lol. So i've mastered a great ground style. That works well. But I can do aerial fighting just as well as anyone else when I want too. Like I did with Marth.


Wierd I know....


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2008)

Captain Pimp I did pretty poorly in our Pika vs Ganon fight.... I didn't beat you by very much there. =_=


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

I see you lurking K-Deps. When I play your MK again...I'll be using my Marth. I alted him in Melee. So I'm trying to get his game together to alt him in Brawl. I think he's better than my Mk(who sucks) actually, based on the matches I had at the fighting game club I went to last night. He still not as good as my TL and maybe  not Lucas but w/e.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I see you lurking K-Deps. When I play your MK again...I'll be using my Marth. I alted him in Melee. So I'm trying to get his game together to alt him in Brawl. I think he's better than my Mk(who sucks) actually, based on the matches I had at the fighting game club I went to last night. He still not as good as my TL and maybe  not Lucas but w/e.



I'll play your Marth with Lucas and MK.
Your free all night?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'll play your Marth with Lucas and MK.
> Your free all night?



No I'm not sadly. I will be free tomorrow around 2:30-4:30 as usual. Oh and lol......

There was some guys at the club I fought..who weren't great at the game, but I played them for the hell of it. Of course I won, and got called "the best MK player he has seen." Then i remebered back to our MK matches Deps and lmao.

There were two other guys there, and they were amazing. lol Those are the guys that beat me every week. My Marth did very well against them surprisingly though.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No I'm not sadly. I will be free tomorrow around 2:30-4:30 as usual. Oh and lol......
> 
> There was some guys at the club I fought..who weren't great at the game, but I played them for the hell of it. Of course I won, and got called "the best MK player he has seen." Then i remebered back to our MK matches Deps and lmao.
> 
> There were two other guys there, and they were amazing. lol Those are the guys that beat me every week. My Marth did very well against them surprisingly though.


lol. I shoulda came out of nowhere and kicked ass.

I wish there were game clubs like that where I live. Anyone who plays Brawl where I live is pretty bad so there's no challenge

At least theres a tourney for me to look forward to


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> lol. I shoulda came out of nowhere and kicked ass.
> 
> I wish there were game clubs like that where I live. Anyone who plays Brawl where I live is pretty bad so there's no challenge
> 
> At least theres a tourney for me to look forward to



Same for back at home, most people suck at Brawl. Down in college though there are alot of people who play Brawl. Most are average, but some are excellent. I'm somewhere in between the two. I'm just glad I get fight peole who are better than me and people who are on my level, rather than just the casual player.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Same for back at home, most people suck at Brawl. Down in college though there are alot of people who play Brawl. Most are average, but some are excellent. I'm somewhere in between the two. I'm just glad I get fight peole who are better than me and people who are on my level, rather than just the casual player.



Yea fighting people who are better make you better.
That's why i wanna play more tourneys and improve.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea fighting people who are better make you better.
> That's why i wanna play more tourneys and improve.



You, Violent, Shion, and Ronin *will fall on a consistent basis* once I get an ample amount of time to practice...a.k.a summer time. .

I will avenge that neg rep you gave me K-Deps.. lol J/k


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You, Violent, Shion, and Ronin *will fall on a consistent basis* once I get an ample amount of time to practice...a.k.a summer time. .
> 
> I will avenge that neg rep you gave me K-Deps.. lol J/k



I've been forgotten 

 I see how it is Cal....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I've been forgotten
> 
> I see how it is Cal....





Well I can beat your Marth and Ike now, and I haven't fought your Pit but once with my rusty Lucas(that match had the Smash Balls on for some reason.) I want to fight your Pit again, as you know. In terms of Violent he hasn't used his mains on anyone..which is interesting. Shion I did okay against with MK, but I wasn't using my best(would have had same result probably). Ronin I only played once and lost, but that was a while ago. Last but not least Deps, who has my seemigly krytonite Bananna's.

Not saying you're not better than me, you probably still are. It's just that gap between us IMO is not as wide as the ones mentioned. But, you might have a different opinion so w/e 

I'm still able to beat Violent every so often, but he doesn't use his main.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well I can beat your Marth and Ike now, and I haven't fought your Pit but once with my rusty Lucas(that match had the Smash Balls on for some reason.) I want to fight your Pit again, as you know. In terms of Violent he hasn't used his mains on anyone..which is interesting. Shion I did okay against with MK, but I wasn't using my best(would have had same result probably). Ronin I only played once and lost, but that was a while ago. Last but not least Deps, who has my seemigly krytonite Bananna's.
> 
> Not saying you're not better than me, you probably still are. It's just that gap between us IMO is not as wide as the ones mentioned. But, you might have a different opinion so w/e
> 
> I'm still able to beat Violent every now and then but he doesn't use his main.




Well Shion is better then me no doub't...

Me and K deps havent had the proper fight, but I said he is a bit better then me.

Me and Ronin and pretty much even. He might be a "tad" better.

And Me and Nin have been completely even....so...and i havent used my main two on him either. Might have used Marth but no pit

lol


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Well Shion is better then me no doub't...
> 
> Me and K deps havent had the proper fight, but I said he is a bit better then me.
> 
> ...



We've fought what you talkin about
We could settle this in a few minutes if you want


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> We've fought what you talkin about
> We could settle this in a few minutes if you want



Indeed we did, which is why I said "proper" lol. You werent all the way awake so you werent at your best, and my gf was throwing shit at me. So we both werent at are best. Which is why I said "you probably a "bit" better then me...lol

and if you want....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Well Shion is better then me no doub't...
> 
> Me and K deps havent had the proper fight, but I said he is a bit better then me.
> 
> ...



Lol...well I haven't fought Ronin's Ike in a good while.Violent and me usually have good fight, but he doesn't use his main against anyone lol. As I said, you're probably still better..though lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah i played him.
> 
> beat him 5 out of 8 games.
> 
> He uses most of the characters in great success.



LOL, I saw that last group of matches against his Lucas.  You had like 1 win out of 8. 

He's hardly serious when playing though.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...well I haven't fought Ronin in a good while so I can't say much. Violent and me usually have good fight, but he doesn't use his main against anyone lol. As I said, you're probably still better..though lol.



 Ill get him to use his main one day. Vio that is, lol. Ronin is crazy with Ike. lol


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I saw that last group of matches against his Lucas.  You had like 1 win out of 8.
> 
> He's hardly serious when playing though.



Yea thats what I thought.
When I played him I didn't think he was really goin all out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You, Violent, Shion, and Ronin *will fall on a consistent basis* once I get an ample amount of time to practice...a.k.a summer time. .
> 
> I will avenge that neg rep you gave me K-Deps.. lol J/k



Haha, looking forward to it Calam. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Well I can beat your Marth and Ike now, and I haven't fought your Pit but once with my rusty Lucas(that match had the Smash Balls on for some reason.) I want to fight your Pit again, as you know. In terms of Violent he hasn't used his mains on anyone..which is interesting. Shion I did okay against with MK, but I wasn't using my best(would have had same result probably). Ronin I only played once and lost, but that was a while ago. Last but not least Deps, who has my seemigly krytonite Bananna's.
> 
> Not saying you're not better than me, you probably still are. It's just that gap between us IMO is not as wide as the ones mentioned. But, you might have a different opinion so w/e
> 
> I'm still able to beat Violent every so often, but he doesn't use his main.



Well I used my one of mains(Luigi) once on Ronin. I won the match, but god damn was I rusty as hell, Luigi only 2 stocked him. 



Minzara said:


> Well Shion is better then me no doub't...
> 
> Me and K deps havent had the proper fight, but I said he is a bit better then me.
> 
> ...



I'll force them out of you sometime, don't worry. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...well I haven't fought Ronin's Ike in a good while.Violent and me usually have good fight, but he doesn't use his main against anyone lol. As I said, you're probably still better..though lol.



The price I pay for focusing on other characters at the moment, I'm trying to train with Ganon at the moment but it ain't going so well.



Minzara said:


> Ill get him to use his main one day. Vio that is, lol. Ronin is crazy with Ike. lol





Yeah probably, after I feel comfortable with using just about everyone and I have a few aces then yeah I'll be sending out my mains as well.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll force them out of you sometime, don't worry.


They only coming out, when yours come out, 



> Yeah probably, after I feel comfortable with using just about everyone and I have a few aces then yeah I'll be sending out my mains as well.



lol, I learn on the battlefield, its wierd, I cant learn while training, or anything like that. Everything I know, and do i've learn from just fighting constantly. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> They only coming out, when yours come out,



Haha, figured you'd say something along those lines. 

I guess I'll have to punish your Ike and Link with Jiggly to force Marth and Pit out lol. 





> lol, I learn on the battlefield, its wierd, I can learn while training, or anything like that. Everything I know, and do i've learn from just fighting constantly. l



There's a few characters that I'm saving as aces, they may not be perfected yet but they're deadly. 

I see a lot of people especially don't use Ganon so I decided to focus on him for a while, gotta love his raw power.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 6, 2008)

Kai said:


> Captain Pimp I did pretty poorly in our Pika vs Ganon fight.... I didn't beat you by very much there. =_=



Really? I couldn't tell since I was getting electrocuted like crazy. I had a hard time hitting you since you were too tiny for me  Well, hats off to you for winning that one 

@nin: Great games there ^^ I didn't think you make a good comeback with your Marth against my Lucario xD I applaud you for that  

Your jigglypuff's roll caught me offguard that one time  but it started to get predictable =p


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, figured you'd say something along those lines.
> 
> I guess I'll have to punish your Ike and Link with Jiggly to force Marth and Pit out lol.


lol, we will see..we will see..I think my Ike might be better then my Marth now, I got to test a few things to make sure......




> There's a few characters that I'm saving as aces, they may not be perfected yet but they're deadly.
> 
> I see a lot of people especially don't use Ganon so I decided to focus on him for a while, gotta love his raw power.



I see. lol

I suck with Ganon, I just can't use him right... >< lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, we will see..we will see..I think my Ike might be better then my Marth now, I got to test a few things to make sure......



From what I saw it did seem your Ike was better than your Marth. Ike is just a pain in the ass to fight.




> I see. lol
> 
> I suck with Ganon, I just can't use him right... >< lol



It's okay, I'll send him after your Ike soon enough. Raw Power vs Raw Power


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Deps Its not showing anyone online on my side....who is all online atm on Brawl? Because it shows no one on my list...i've restarted my Wii 5 times now...and still dont show shit...


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Deps Its not showing anyone online on my side....who is all online atm on Brawl? Because it shows no one on my list...i've restarted my Wii 5 times now...and still dont show shit...



I was on and waiting for you


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I was on and waiting for you



Well, I didnt see shit....i tried mutiply times to reconnect, restart my wii, even tried to join a basic brawl, and NOTHING worked. I could do spectator and thats all...


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, looking forward to it Calam.



Yes..I will be too.



Violent-nin said:


> Well I used my one of mains(Luigi) once on Ronin. I won the match, but god damn was I rusty as hell, Luigi only 2 stocked him.



Lmao what? Only 2 stocked him and you were rusty? Was he using Ike?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> From what I saw it did seem your Ike was better than your Marth. Ike is just a pain in the ass to fight.


Okay, sweet. I got to test it to make sure though....





> It's okay, I'll send him after your Ike soon enough. Raw Power vs Raw Power



lol, indeed that would be intresting...lol



Btw, can anyone answer my question from above, its still doing it...and its starting to piss me the fuck off.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ike is just a pain in the ass to fight.



Meta Knight is a pain to fight. He and Pit are the most annoying characters to fight, at least for me they are.

After playing your kirby I decided to pick him up and add to my mains. He's too awesome to pass up on and I mimic your playstyle at the moment since your the best kirby i've faced recently. So I need to get some matches with you sometime this week so you can tell me how to improve on him.

Also whats up with Ryoshi's tourney? I didnt miss it while I was out today?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Meta Knight is a pain to fight. He and Pit are the most annoying characters to fight, at least for me they are.
> 
> After playing your kirby I decided to pick him up and add to my mains. He's too awesome to pass up on and I mimic your playstyle at the moment since your the best kirby i've faced recently. So I need to get some matches with you sometime this week so you can tell me how to improve on him.
> 
> Also whats up with Ryoshi's tourney? I didnt miss it while I was out today?



Ryoshi died or something. At least we have V-Nin's


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

i wanna play. ne one?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i wanna play. ne one?



if my online starts workin sure
you make and ill try and go on


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> if my online starts workin sure
> you make and ill try and go on



mine was actin funny earlier.
but i made a room. ne one else can join in the mean time.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

Minz, are you Tim on wifi? 

I just noticed that both this "Tim" fellow and you have the I LIKE SWORDS bit in their subtitle.



			
				Ronin said:
			
		

> Meta Knight is a pain to fight. He and Pit are the most annoying characters to fight, at least for me they are.


Oh God, this. 

Really any character that can just spam their smashes and still prove to be effective are what really gripe me, but Pit and MK seem to be pretty far up there.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

fuck!!! im startin to wonder bout this wii mote.
my moves neva come out


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Minz, are you Tim on wifi?
> 
> I just noticed that both this "Tim" fellow and you have the I LIKE SWORDS bit in their subtitle.



I'm "Minz" on wifi, lol.



kingbayo said:


> mine was actin funny earlier.
> but i made a room. ne one else can join in the mean time.



Mine too....


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2008)

is it me, or does TL seem stronger than the original Link??


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> is it me, or does TL seem stronger than the original Link??



he's easier to use.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

my God guys not every match has to be on FD <.<


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> my God guys not every match has to be on FD <.<



That is why my matches last night were fun I choosed all the weird none popular stages for fun matches. It was hella crazy, especially Wario ware. XD
And Porky.. my god... i died so early in that huge damn stage! ;o;


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> my God guys not every match has to be on FD <.<



I kept picking other places but it was always FD
Good games anyway. Your fox is nice timbers
Bayo was your friend eric lagging?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm trying for yoshi island with sandbags


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

I've always wanted to try that 

BTW who's your main Timbers?


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2008)

For some reason I'm still awaiting registration from you Timbers. You add me yet?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I've always wanted to try that
> 
> BTW who's your main Timbers?



Mained Fox in melee. For Brawl it's a mixup of about 4 different characters. Those being Fox, Lucario, Zelda, and Sheik.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Why yes, I would LOVE a chocolate apple for elevenses!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Why yes, I would LOVE a chocolate apple for elevenses!



What the hell does this have to do with anything?......lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @nin: Great games there ^^ I didn't think you make a good comeback with your Marth against my Lucario xD I applaud you for that
> 
> Your jigglypuff's roll caught me offguard that one time  but it started to get predictable =p



Oh man I played so damn horrible today, I'm surprised I even won at all. Fun games though, thank god it wasn't FD over and over and over. 

Haha yeah I saw that, I started doing it for the hell of it then tried the down B a few times and missed horribly. 

Funny games, gonna have to play ya again some time man. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes..I will be too.
> 
> Lmao what? Only 2 stocked him and you were rusty? Was he using Ike?



Truthfully I can't remember who Ronin was, it could of been Ike I'm not sure if he remembers who he used either. Yeah trust me, my Luigi used to be scary but since I've been neglecting him the rust has caused him to look well like crap.




Ronin said:


> Meta Knight is a pain to fight. He and Pit are the most annoying characters to fight, at least for me they are.
> 
> After playing your kirby I decided to pick him up and add to my mains. He's too awesome to pass up on and I mimic your playstyle at the moment since your the best kirby i've faced recently. So I need to get some matches with you sometime this week so you can tell me how to improve on him.
> 
> Also whats up with Ryoshi's tourney? I didnt miss it while I was out today?



I agree, I hate fighting MK. Pit can also be very annoying, but mostly he doesn't bother me.

Lmao, oh. Yeah I try to play him differently from other Kirby users and it's pretty effective. Have you faced C-Pimps Kirby yet? His is pretty good as well.

Yeah sure, just lemme know when you got time to do some sparing.

I have no clue man, I PM'd him a while ago but he never responded it's like he quit NF for a while or something. I'm not sure when he'll be back but it looks like the tournament will be delayed till his return.

After my tournament is over with, Tenshi's should be right up next in the following week. After that I'm thinking of hosting a East vs West tournament on NF.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn, you guys can go at it all day.

Can't wait for summer.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Damn, you guys can go at it all day.
> 
> Can't wait for summer.



Haha...that's funny. You probably play more than I do...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be on if anyone wants to play. Random fun times it is again unless someone wants to 1v1. but for the most part like yesterday, random fun times. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

DK I'll get on in like 15 minutes


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

I might join for a bit D K, but not very long since I'm about go out in a sec. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish I could play right now....dammit.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I wish I could play right now....dammit.



I'm relishing in the fact that I still have a good month or so before I need to dedicate most of my free time to exam preps.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm relishing in the fact that I still have a good month or so before I need to dedicate most of my free time to exam preps.



Lol..yeah you have fun with that. In any case, we need to do Fox Ditto's as well as Marth Ditto's...to get them better.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

ARE YOU JEALOUS OF MY OBSCENE AMOUNT OF LAZINESS.



 But yeah, it's a shame I haven't gotten to play a lot with you


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 7, 2008)

Fun matches Vio. The 75mm or whatever is called was fun, I picked up a lot of points. =D
Good thing random gave me Captain Falcon or I would not have reached many of those with you chasing me and all. =p


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

I really do hate 75mm with a passion..


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 7, 2008)

I like racking up the points on 75mm. =D
Just was hard cause Vio would not leave me alone to get the points, he made me earn them. XD
Though chasing me cost him a life or two from the random bouncers. XD


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I like racking up the points on 75mm. =D
> Just was hard cause Vio would not leave me alone to get the points, he made me earn them. XD
> Though chasing me cost him a life or two from the random bouncers. XD



Wait...whut? You can gain points on that level? What the hell....

Edit: I'm off to bed...see youz people tomorrow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2008)

I got an open game right now, assuming you guys can see it.  I've been having issues seeing other players even though I'm connected online.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

I hate skyworld.

What dumbass' idea was it to add it to the stage roster.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 7, 2008)

Whooooooooooooa.

Whoa whoa whoooooooooa. I'm so exhausted. XD Those were really epic matches, especially the Toon Link vs Zelda ones. It felt like I was fighting my brother at times. ><;

That's not to say the other matches weren't fun as well, although now I can see how much work my Pokemon characters need. x_x Our Pikachu matches were alwawys so close, and he's not even one of your mains, right?! And that first Lucario vs Lucario match began my decline...that was soooo long. XD I'll admit right now, my Jigglypuff victories were pure luck...with your suicides and such. My Jigglypuff just flat out sucks. XD

But yeah, I had lots of fun. I'll need to make sure I eat before I go on a long spree like that again. I think that's the longest I've played Brawl in one setting!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

Great games. I have a lot of fun playing with (against?) you. I know that, if I lose to you, I was just outplayed that match, and it wasn't some guy's dumb luck that they landed one of their 247 spammed fsmashes in the course of a 4 minute fight. The only other guys I can really say that about have been Nin and Skeets. 

Haha yeah, the Zelda vs TL ones were fun. Yoshi Island 2 and Ice Climbers map really raped me, though :< I've been trying to implement Farore's Wind into Zelda's playstyle too, which I guess I picked up from your brother..but so far it seems like I'm a bit ineffective with it. Still need to practice. 

Pikachu (and Ike) I'll play when I feel like just chilling x) They're not characters that I plan on ever excelling with, but they're fun to play. I can't remember who I was using against your Jigglypuff, but I do remember suiciding quite a bit against her.

But yeah, great games, and I feel the same way about eating <.< I made myself a sammich.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2008)

holy gay, I can see everyone online with the japanese one but my us one.  wtf.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> holy gay, I can see everyone online with the japanese one but my us one.  wtf.



O_o

That is pretty weird.

Does the jp wifi account work for US brawling?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches Vio. The 75mm or whatever is called was fun, I picked up a lot of points. =D
> Good thing random gave me Captain Falcon or I would not have reached many of those with you chasing me and all. =p



Yeah man fun marches D K. Sorry I left but I had some friends waiting on me.

Haha I figured you were doing that, I got raped by the springs on my first stock, good times though.



Dark Kakashi said:


> I like racking up the points on 75mm. =D
> Just was hard cause Vio would not leave me alone to get the points, he made me earn them. XD
> Though chasing me cost him a life or two from the random bouncers. XD




Lmao, of course I did, nothing comes free D K. 

Yup, I like that stage because it's so old school but at the same time it can annoy me when it destroys me like that lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> O_o
> 
> That is pretty weird.
> 
> Does the jp wifi account work for US brawling?



Yup, that's my Char account.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yup, I like that stage because it's so old school but at the same time it can annoy me when it destroys me like that lol.



It's a fun stage, definitely. I like it. Unbalanced as all hell, but still fun.

How is their wifi down at 2 in the goddamn morning.

Who plays at 2 in the goddamn morning.

except me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It's a fun stage, definitely. I like it. Unbalanced as all hell, but still fun.



Yeah pretty much. 

Are you still playing Timber, or done for the night?

Edit: It's 5 am here.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, I can't even connect anymore.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Wow, I can't even connect anymore.



nobody can.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Seems everyone is done for the night, so might as well go catch some sleep. :sweat


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> nobody can.



has nintendo wfc died or something? 

ill play if someones on


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> has nintendo wfc died or something?
> 
> ill play if someones on



It's went offline like 5 times this weekend


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2008)

^ i c... explains y i dont know since i hardly play the game nymore, tried fightin someone earlier but everyone was brawling except me so i just went off again lol


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

yarp. looks like I'll be going to sleep too then. Nintendo can get their shit straightened out while I snooze.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe it's an update?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I got an open game right now, assuming you guys can see it.  I've been having issues seeing other players even though I'm connected online.



Me too mine hasnt worked since yesterday...its pissing me off...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone around for some games?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone around for some games?



Maybe around 2:00 or somethin.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

All right. I should be around.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone else still having problems with there net? Mine still being a pain in the ass....Won't show anyone online


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now it's saying no one is online, so either no one is actually online at the moment or the Wi-Fi is still messed up. :sweat


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Right now it's saying no one is online, so either no one is actually online at the moment or the Wi-Fi is still messed up. :sweat



Ugh, Nintendo Wi-fi starting to piss you off yet Nin? Because its getting on my nerves. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh it's getting there, lol. 

Have you tried playing with anyone and seeing if that works?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh it's getting there, lol.
> 
> Have you tried playing with anyone and seeing if that works?



Not today, I tried yesterday, With K-deps and it failed badly.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

welp, I see people online. 

Guess that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 7, 2008)

If anyone's up for some matches, I'm online.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

Hold on, lemme see if my dad's on the net.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm on right now if anyone feels like brawlin'


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm about to try.
Edit: how did my post end up before Calam's?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_im uh actually on now  ... if anyone wants to fight me ... BTW im using new character i never fight with now to see if anyone is good  _


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im uh actually on now  ... if anyone wants to fight me ... BTW im using new character i never fight with now to see if anyone is good  _



'K dude, add me and we can fight 

EDIT*
wth...? trippy. How's my post before Calamity's?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_aight shiriker addin ya now  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

This thread has been pretty dead today. I guess Wifi isn't working properly. I only tried it once and wasn't able to get on...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

I've wanted to play you Skeets. Add me and I'll add you.

Oh, Anki, if you're reading this, I've also added you.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_fuck  ... yo shirkier sorry for leaving ... theres some dude who just came into my house to see it cuz im selling my place ... he was taking pics of my house and my mom told me to shut my shit down ... ill make another room if you still wanna fight  _


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm joining 'mare as we speak. You're welcome to join us, though.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm on now so if anyone wants to play, let me know if I haven't added you.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 7, 2008)

Whos up for a few games?
Havent played any all day.
Wanna try out my falco


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

I've wanted to play you Skeets. Add me and I'll add you.

Oh, Anki, if you're reading this, I've also added you.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 7, 2008)

i'll be online in a bit watching the White Sox game and a bit too excited from the grand slam, but i will try to get online and try some matches in a bit. =D


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _fuck  ... yo shirkier sorry for leaving ... theres some dude who just came into my house to see it cuz im selling my place ... he was taking pics of my house and my mom told me to shut my shit down ... ill make another room if you still wanna fight  _



No prob, dude. I might be leaving soon depending on how my Wifi acts. My dad may be getting back on the net and that's when my connection gets crappy.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Adding you now Skirker, look out for my game in a bit.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

What the shit? My post got bumped down quite a bit.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> How was it, posting from the past



Lol it was kinda odd..mine was the last post on the page around 6 somethin..and then my post got bumped down somehow for people who posted after me. 

It was quite awesome to be frank.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> ugh...I hate shopping..so boring...and makes me hungry..anyway... I might be on in a few hours..IF my fucking net is working right...fucking nintendo



WTF!? My most recent post like 10 seconds ago..got bumped back to the previous page.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 7, 2008)

Okey Dokey anyone whos free tell me
I have time to play.
I see Timbers lurkin over there. Wanna play?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm joining 'mare as we speak. You're welcome to join us, though.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Okey Dokey anyone whos free tell me
> I have time to play.
> I see Timbers lurkin over there. Wanna play?



You just posted, and yet your post comes before Minzara's. There is something evil going on...EVIL!

I might be on Brawl later folks...don't feel likne playing now.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

I am talking from the future..........im special


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> What the shit? My post got bumped down quite a bit.



How was it, posting from the past


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2008)

if nyones up for a game i have a room up

just invade as usual


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

ugh...I hate shopping..so boring...and makes me hungry..anyway... I might be on in a few hours..IF my fucking net is working right...fucking nintendo


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 7, 2008)

Good matches, TO. You're very good. I like how you know how to use so many characters and be good with them. 

I haven't been practicing much lately so I was a little rusty. XD


----------



## K-deps (Apr 7, 2008)

Ill go on and hope someone makes a room


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_Yo good matches shirker  ... my diddy sucks huh  ... i got you wit pokemon trainer though  ... it was close but my FS saved me  ... you got my toon link and you did a nice comeback with Ike  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this thread back to normal now??

EDIT: Holy shit! It is, now when I challenge people I won't have my post acting gay.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_what you mean normal  _


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2008)

whos brawl name is snake?

pretty gd tactics lol i have to say... kinda had to spam to win in that last match


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _what you mean normal  _



Earlier my new post were going back to previous pages...or getting bumped down below people who posted after I did. Kinda weird...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_ ... so it wasn't just me who that kept happening to ... thank god ... i thought my computer was having a seizure or something  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> whos brawl name is snake?
> 
> pretty gd tactics lol i have to say... kinda had to spam to win in that last match


That was me. Pit's Keep away is top tier. Normally I would just duck and wait for you to come in so I can sweep, but its too hard to do it on reaction even if the lag is minimal.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Yo good matches shirker  ... my diddy sucks huh  ... i got you wit pokemon trainer though  ... it was close but my FS saved me  ... you got my toon link and you did a nice comeback with Ike  _



lol, well you learned from your banana mistakes, so that was good. You're good with recovery and short-range with him, the other stuff just needs a bit o' work.

Your PT was was pretty good, especially your Squirtle. Good use of his B-moves. I couldn't Keep up.

I fight so many Toon Links online, I've kinda gotten use to him 
Sorry about those multiple Suicides 

As for the match with Ike... well, thank goodness for FS. You were Kickin' my ass.
------------------------------------------

Augh DAMMIT!!!! CRAPONNASTICK 

Sorry, Skeets. My dad got on the net and the 2Wire has trouble doing net and Wifi at the same time. Hence the lag. Again, really sorry 

I've gotta say, though, you are super boss with Snake. Looks like I've found myself an obstacle. I'll get you someday, though. My Mario will Not. Be. Faltered!!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

Shirker said:


> lol, well you learned from your banana mistakes, so that was good. You're good with recovery and short-range with him, the other stuff just needs a bit o' work.
> 
> Your PT was was pretty good, especially your Squirtle. Good use of his B-moves. I couldn't Keep up.
> 
> ...


_oh god don't mention those suicides   ... during my toon link fight i had sooo much input lag ...  i would have beaten you if i didn't kill myself  ... i love squirtle ... the rest are so and so  ... god i hate sonics FS ... probably one of the best in game  _


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, what can I say. Sonic's his name, speed is his game


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_ he kicked pits faggy ass  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

I might be open to play later...so I play whoever is on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

@D K

Post in the thread once you find a partner for the team tournament, sign ups end Thursday. 

I'll probably end up going online in about 10.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

I see we got another big breasted beauty there Vio-nin. This was doesn't have big hairy balls this time though....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

I know you wanted hairy balls, but I'm sorry Minz I can't please everyone. 



Edit: Hardly anyone is on, just start playing with anyone, damn some people just sit there and spam smashes. But it's nothing to worry about, just throw them off the stage and meteor smash them, works every time.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Wii CONNECTION!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw. 

You making another room?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I saw.
> 
> You making another room?



Getting ready too..if I can get online.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 7, 2008)

got-damn dems some big tits!!!
competition for my samus eh.....hmmm, i mite have to fix that..


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Alright post if you got on/made a room.

The Ganon vs Falcon match was funny, just because we were trying a lot of the same stuff on each other.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

I just love ERROR CODES!

EDIT: ROOM MADE!


----------



## Jazz (Apr 7, 2008)

Bye Bitches, I won't be online for a while (Wii or Internet)


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @D K
> 
> Post in the thread once you find a partner for the team tournament, sign ups end Thursday.
> 
> I'll probably end up going online in about 10.



Is this at me?
I do have a partner just forgot to add his FC info. XD
< - -  lazy person. =p


----------



## Jazz (Apr 7, 2008)

Also, I can't be in the team Tourney


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I know you wanted hairy balls, but I'm sorry Minz I can't please everyone.



lol...aww nuts


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry bout that Violent....I need to get something lol. I died so quickly on Castle Seige lol. That Pokemon level reverse screwed me up lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Is this at me?
> I do have a partner just forgot to add his FC info. XD
> < - -  lazy person. =p



Yeah.

Oh ok, post in the thread so I can update then. 



Mario said:


> Also, I can't be in the team Tourney



How come? 

@Calam

Last game dropped? :S

Fun games though man, your C.Falcon is pretty good.

Haha yeah I saw, you got a good case of bad luck on those stages.

Are you done?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> .



oh lawds is that some sophitia


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> Last game dropped? :S
> 
> Fun games though man, your C.Falcon is pretty good.



Really? Lol...the lack of L-canceling hurt me a bit with him, I just started really using him today. The freakin Pokemon Level reverse thing f'ed me up. Link vs CF was pretty good. I died so fast on the Castle Seige level lol. ROB is fun to use, as is OLimar..but I'm not really sure of how they play properly. Sonic is fucking annoying.

I got what I needed to get...ROOM made.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 7, 2008)

so am i playin u minz or someone else??


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Really? Lol...the lack of L-canceling hurt me a bit with him, I just started really using him today. The freakin Pokemon Level reverse thing f'ed me up. Link vs CF was pretty good. I died so fast on the Castle Seige level lol. ROB is fun to use, as is OLimar..but I'm not really sure of how they play properly. Sonic is fucking annoying.
> 
> I got what I needed to get...ROOM made.



Ah.

Omg I hate fighting ROB with Falco for some reason, my Falco goes into "Idiot mode" when fighting ROB lately. Yes he is, no argument there. 

Alright gonna join in a sec.

@Timbers.

Yes it is.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 7, 2008)

Shame on you people! You never added me. Lets see here this includes k-dep, violent, cal, and especially you ronin. I have waited almost a month! lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2008)

A new guy eh?^


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 7, 2008)

lol. that lucario vs link match was hilarious Minz...
good games. i can tell u were playin around at the end, so i started as well.
that was my first time using snake and pika.......i like snake >.>


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2008)

Snake is a mother fucker.

......a BIG one.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> so am i playin u minz or someone else??



Mat is me....




kingbayo said:


> lol. that lucario vs link match was hilarious Minz...
> good games. i can tell u were playin around at the end, so i started as well.
> that was my first time using snake and pika.......i like snake >.>



Ya it was...I wasn't being serious the whole time pretty much, lol. I got serious when Shion was there though...didnt want to get my ass kicked...

how did you like that last kill shion?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Mat is me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOO....u must play me seriously the next time
i had a feelin u were better than i wat i was goin against.

i became aware that u werent serious wen u began to "suicide die death drop"
me with bowser.....then Dedede

oh, and that last death against shion....that sucked for him


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Mat is me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I JUST STOOD THERE LIKA A TARD.

WTF!?!!?!?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

> I JUST STOOD THERE LIKA A TARD.
> 
> WTF!?!!?!?



hahaha, I was wondering why you did that, but I didn't mind,  lol



> NOOOO....u must play me seriously the next time
> i had a feelin u were better than i wat i was goin against.
> 
> i became aware that u werent serious wen u began to "suicide die death drop"
> ...



I did pop out serious once, when I 3 stocked you with Ike, if you remember that slaughter. lol. But that was about the only time. Its was too late at night to do much more...lol


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> hahaha, I was wondering why you did that, but I didn't mind,  lol
> 
> 
> 
> I did pop out serious once, when I 3 stocked you with Ike, if you remember that slaughter. lol. But that was about the only time. Its was too late at night to do much more...lol



now, i must say. with that match, not that i wasnt serious, but i couldnt get
serious cuz i hate playin against the same character as me. i cant focus.
i found myself jus sittin there fallin for attacks i knew was cmin...

by the way, who is ur main?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> now, i must say. with that match, not that i wasnt serious, but i couldnt get
> serious cuz i hate playin against the same character as me. i cant focus.
> i found myself jus sittin there fallin for attacks i knew was cmin...
> 
> by the way, who is ur main?



lol, I noticed that too, I was like wow this is easy, rofl...

Pit, you dont want to see him..he is scary only few people can with stand his wrath,


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, I noticed that too, I was like wow this is easy, rofl...
> 
> Pit, you dont want to see him..he is scary only few people can with stand his wrath,



lol...guess i have to earn the rite......
soon my friend...u'll pull him out...
until the next time we meet in battle


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 7, 2008)

Cant play any of my friends today. It keeps on saying thier status has changed even though there is only 3/4 people each time.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 7, 2008)

Shadic said:


> Cant play any of my friends today. It keeps on saying thier status has changed even though there is only 3/4 people each time.



u can add me shadic,
i'll add u nex time im on, jus send me a pm so's i wont 4get.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

What happened Vio?

At any rate tonight was not really ggood night lo. I started to get frustrated during the Marth and TL figh, and winded up doing stupid things. I've never seen a Wolf live to over 200% damage. I have trouble against Marth's unless it's Marth vs Marth. I also seen to have trouble againt space animats when I have swordsman.

But they were fun games...even though I started doing horrible. I had a few stupid suicides but I guesss I'm just tired. Lol seeing as I did horrible against your Link I'm surprised Shion didn't win against my Ike when it was down to only us in that FFA.

I also need to stop forgeting that some up smashes can hit ypu from the side if you are too close.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> What happened Vio?



I have no clue man, there was some massive lag then the game dropped then I couldn't join your game when I tried. So I decided I'll take a short break and go eat. 



> At any rate tonight was not really ggood night lo. I started to get frustrated during the Marth and TL figh, and winded up doing stupid things. I've never seen a Wolf live to over 200% damage. I have trouble against Marth's unless it's Marth vs Marth. I also seen to have trouble againt space animats when I have swordsman.



Haha, oh my god the lag going on through out some of those matches was pissing me off big time. In the Marth vs TL fight I had to make a come back in order to win it. Lmao yeah, all thanks to Shadow Moses. Yup it seems that way, my Fox took advantage of that fact against Marth.



> But they were fun games...even though I started doing horrible. I had a few stupid suicides but I guesss I'm just tired. Lol seeing as I did horrible against your Link I'm surprised Shion didn't win against my Ike when it was down to only us in that FFA.



Lol, yeah. I suicided too much that match, but your Ike got that one clean shot on his "Foxie" and it was done after that.


> I also need to stop forgeting that some up smashes can hit ypu from the side if you are too close.




 Yup.

You and Timbers are funny though at times. 

You done for the night?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Well..probably for now. My eyes are tired, but yeah man I have alot to work towards this summer. Even though I managed to win a some, losing gets really lame after a while....especially in close matches.

I'ma sound like a broken record..BUT DAMN YOU COLLEGE!!!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You and Timbers are funny though at times.



 I was using what, Ganon and Ike right? Tonight's the first time I've ever really played either of them in succession. Ganon's pretty cool, though. Ike I'm still unsure about him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright man. Well Ness and Lucas didn't get to do round 5 but we'll save that for another day.

Look forward to whenever you get some time to play again. 

@Timbers

Yeah I saw that lol. 

Generally when you start side stepping at a rapid pace because you think I'm coming at you, lol so sometimes I just sit there and watch you. 

I dunno it always cracks me up.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol our FFA's are always damn hilarious, because someone always does something stupid.

@ Violent...my Jiggly didn't do as bad as I though she would tonight....aside from that rest suicide.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol our FFA's are always damn hilarious, because someone always does something stupid.
> 
> @ Violent...my Jiggly didn't do as bad as I though she would tonight....aside from that rest suicide.




Oh I love having FFA's with you, me and Timbers. There always really close, fun and hilarious. 

Haha yeah surprisingly, the rest suicide was funny. Oh and your C.Falcon is a pain in the ass to fight at times. 

I laughed pretty good when I planted the C4 on you and blew us both up lol, good thing you died first.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers
> 
> Yeah I saw that lol.
> 
> ...



I'm not use to playing the heavy characters, so yeah I couldn't really think of an effective approach besides trying to sidestep around you :sweat and in the first game when you were ganon and Cal was Bowser, and both you guys kept swatting me back and forth and I couldn't even DI out of it until like 60%.

I lol'd hard.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh I love having FFA's with you, me and Timbers. There always really close, fun and hilarious.
> 
> Haha yeah surprisingly, the rest suicide was funny. Oh and your C.Falcon is a pain in the ass to fight at times.
> 
> I laughed pretty good when I planted the C4 on you and blew us both up lol, good thing you died first.



Lmao at Snake match. I died first though lol...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm not use to playing the heavy characters, so yeah I couldn't really think of an effective approach besides trying to sidestep around you :sweat and in the first game when you were ganon and Cal was Bowser,* and both you guys kept swatting me back and forth and I couldn't even DI out of it until like 60%.*
> 
> I lol'd hard.



Ah lol.  

Lmao I remember that. That was too funny, in my head I'm thinking, damn poor Timbers he may never wanna play with us again.  

@Calam

I thought you were going to Smash me, so I decided to blow us both up lol. Thank god Snake is a heavy weight.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao I remember that. That was too funny, in my head I'm thinking, damn poor Timbers he may never wanna play with us again.



 

I still haven't gotten a decent 1v1 with you Cal


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha at times during the FFA's in looked like you guys really wanted a 1v1. 

Lol, So I just sat there like what the hell. :S


----------



## Ronin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I still haven't gotten a decent 1v1 with you Cal



I want a 1 v1  with you too. Did you re-add me yet?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha at times during the FFA's in looked like you guys really wanted a 1v1.
> 
> Lol, So I just sat there like what the hell. :S



Actually I was just chasing whoever was closer to me  If it looked like I was zooming in on him the entire time, it was merely coincidence  I sware

Ronin I added you.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I still haven't gotten a decent 1v1 with you Cal



Lol yeah I know...it will come in due time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Actually I was just chasing whoever was closer to me  If it looked like I was zooming in on him the entire time, it was merely coincidence  I sware
> 
> Ronin I added you.



Oh I just laughed when it happened.

Sometimes you guys would be going at it like it's 1v1 with 2 stock, mean while I'm sitting there with 3 wondering why you guys aren't trying to kill me yet lol.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh I just laughed when it happened.
> 
> Sometimes you guys would be going at it like it's 1v1 with 2 stock, mean while I'm sitting there with 3 wondering why you guys aren't trying to kill me yet lol.



Yoshi Island match?

Lol  I don't really care about who has more stocks in the FFA. I'm not going to go out of my way and try to nerf someone else.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yoshi Island match?
> 
> Lol  I don't really care about who has more stocks in the FFA. I'm not going to go out of my way and try to nerf someone else.



Lol...we should have put I tems on. I'm not really in the mood for anymore 1v 1 right now rofl, but do you and Violent want to do some more FFA's WITH ITEMS!?!

lol.......


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...we should have put I tems on. I'm not really in the mood for anymore 1v 1 right now rofl, but do you and Violent want to do some more FFA's WITH ITEMS!?!
> 
> lol.......



FFA sounds neat, and I don't mind items..as long as we can turn off the health restoration and hammers <.<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yoshi Island match?
> 
> Lol  I don't really care about who has more stocks in the FFA. I'm not going to go out of my way and try to nerf someone else.



Yeah that was one of them. 

Not really going out of your way, but mainly making sure everyone is about even.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...we should have put I tems on. I'm not really in the mood for anymore 1v 1 right now rofl, but do you and Violent want to do some more FFA's WITH ITEMS!?!
> 
> lol.......



I guess I'm fine with it, but I dunno how much time I have left.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Hold on let me sign on...I'll post when I make a room.

EDIT: Room is made guys..join.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright I'll probably be maybe 10 mins, so just start without me and I'll join soon enough.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

SAAAANDBAGS


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

Calamity have you added me?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Calamity have you added me?



I don't think so I'll PM you my FC before I go to bed.

@ Timbers we got to do a few 1 v 1's. Jiggly vs Sheik, Yoshi vs Lucario, and Peach vs Lucario. The Lucario vs Peach games was pretty good considering the sandbags..though we both killed ourselves lol. I really do hate Yoshi lol.

@Vio I almost forgot about the D3 vs Wolf match earlier....that match was hilarious. Damn your suicide rofl.

@Timber & Vio fun FFA's as always. My favorite one had to be the FFA on 75 mm.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Cal (and vio) great games  

Yeah, I'm sure the sandbags restricted both of us. In the sheik vs jigglypuff, I couldn't use my needles and you couldn't use your uh..whatever the hell that rolling crap you do is called <.<  Same with Peach and Lucario. Sandbags are there for hilarity purposes. I love fighting with them <.< I'm not sure if you feel the same way though 

the amount of mistakes i made in that fox vs falco match was absurd.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Cal (and vio) great games
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure the sandbags restricted both of us. In the sheik vs jigglypuff, I couldn't use my needles and you couldn't use your uh..whatever the hell that rolling crap you do is called <.<  Same with Peach and Lucario. Sandbags are there for hilarity purposes. I love fighting with them <.< I'm not sure if you feel the same way though
> 
> the amount of mistakes i made in that fox vs falco match was absurd.



Lol yeah..sandbags are fun lol. The FFA's were hella fun though. Jigglypuffs move is called rollout lol, and we were restricted.

...and here I am wondering why I'm still up..


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I don't think so I'll PM you my FC before I go to bed.
> 
> @Vio I almost forgot about the D3 vs Wolf match earlier....that match was hilarious. Damn your suicide rofl.
> 
> @Timber & Vio fun FFA's as always. My favorite one had to be the FFA on 75 mm.



Haha yeah, I had to end it somehow and I thought double suicide sounded like a good option. 

Lol, that match was hilarious, plenty of taunting in it from all of us for no reason lol.



Timbers said:


> Cal (and vio) great games
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was just like what the hell lol.

Sorry about the Ness vs Fox match, my cousin wouldn't leave me the hell alone so I eventually had to chase her outta the room. Sorry for having you wait like that, when I got back you suicided 2 lives so I said no use playing this match anymore.

Your done?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollout, huh. Thought that was like the most awesome move in the GBA games <.<

I was really surprised that I came back to win that DDD vs Ganon fight. I was at like 94%, Nin at 0%, and I actually won :3

Oh, no I'll play a bit more Nin  I just assumed that you had to go.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it's safe to say were all done.....at least I know I am.


...and yet I'm still playing right now to unlock stuff.

EDIT: Spoke to soon lulz.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Rollout, huh. Thought that was like the most awesome move in the GBA games <.<
> 
> I was really surprised that I came back to win that DDD vs Ganon fight. I was at like 94%, Nin at 0%, and I actually won :3
> 
> Oh, no I'll play a bit more Nin  I just assumed that you had to go.



Haha oh man I can't either, I'm playing like such crap tonight. 

Nah I'm good for a bit more, lemme know when you made a room.



-CALAMITY- said:


> I think it's safe to say were all done.....at least I know I am.
> 
> 
> ...and yet I'm still playing right now to unlock stuff.



 

Calam your addicted. 

Your going to be even worse in the Summer.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers did you take me off your friends list or something? I can't join your game.

Also Calamity, added you.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha oh man I can't either, I'm playing like such crap tonight.
> 
> Nah I'm good for a bit more, lemme know when you made a room.



Hey it was enough of an incentive for me to want to start practicing with DDD. 

and I have the room made, but I'll be back in 5-10minutes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Hey it was enough of an incentive for me to want to start practicing with DDD.
> 
> and I have the room made, but I'll be back in 5-10minutes.



Bah, my Ganon is a work in progress, but still he shouldn't of lost that lol.

Oh, well just post when your back then I'll join.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Calam your addicted.
> 
> Your going to be even worse in the Summer.



Yes....I know, I know. I'm going to have alot of late nights, and it won't help because I'll be working this summer.

@DShow..you've been added, but it says awaiting registration.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes....I know, I know. I'm going to have alot of late nights, and it won't help because I'll be working this summer.
> 
> @DShow..you've been added, but it says awaiting registration.



Haha, oh well. 

It will say that until your both online at the same time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been online though. Still am. Probably just have to give it time.

1032-0896-7050 right?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, oh well.
> 
> It will say that until your both online at the same time.



Haha...well I think I've prolonged it enough..I'm off to bed. Nite peoples.:sleepy

EDIT: @ DSHOW.. I put the Jap code in ...god I'm tired, I'll add you tomorrow again.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2008)

Yo guys.

Sooooo, ummmm..... 

i finally got a reply for kotan zanshun......


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

all right, all my deaths are beginning to be due to me suiciding.

I should probably turn in for the night, see you DS and Vio


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

God I played horrible today. I should of went to bed hours ago, but of course I didn't thanks to Brawl. 

Alright Timbers, see ya later.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

you guys are still playing Brawl? Jesus I just woke up, lol....


----------



## Fulcata (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone available for a few games?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> EDIT: @ DSHOW.. I put the Jap code in ...god I'm tired, I'll add you tomorrow again.



It still works regardless.  Don't delete that one as I'll add you on my JP account.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow. I'm doing really badly today XD


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

_anyone up for some fights  ... i wanna try out my diddy  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Good games. I'm glad I was able to face that Wolf that Axl mentioned. He's frightening.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

_yo anki wanna fight  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Sure, why not! My FC issss.....2105-8307-9909.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

_sweet  ... mines in my sig  ... i'll be on and make a room in like 2 minutes  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

holy crap vio, you were up that late, and up already? lol do u sleep? XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah I know, I don't have tons of time to sleep had things to do through out the day so running on about 5 hours of sleep, should be fine. 

Up for matches Minz?

@DShow

Stop stealing Chappelle Show lines for your taunts.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I know, I don't have tons of time to sleep had things to do through out the day so running on about 5 hours of sleep, should be fine.
> 
> Up for matches Minz?
> 
> ...



I guess, I hope my Net is working right, me or your open room? Take into account I still got to start my Wii..lol


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

_Good matches Anki ...  my diddy still sucks  ... at least Toon link gave up some good fights  ... and holy shit does my ike suck ... im fucking pissed too cuz hes my main and i never lose with him .. maybe i should start really playing brawl again  ... after you beat me like 3 times with Ike i just stopped giving a shit and started playing like shit  ... good games though and use someone else but pokemon lol _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

You make a room. 

Just post when you've made one, so I can run downstairs to join.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You make a room.
> 
> Just post when you've made one, so I can run downstairs to join.



Meh...lol I got to go into the other room to make a room...then come back here then go back there.....I hate you.... 

Okay Give me a few minutes...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Meh...lol I got to go into the other room to make a room...then come back here then go back there.....I hate you....
> 
> Okay Give me a few minutes...



Haha. 

Well I'm on the top floor and the Wii is in the basement. 

Alright.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Room is open Vio...come join... lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright, gotta run downstairs.

Give me a sec.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 8, 2008)

Wait, just looked back a few pages. Did Shion get banned again?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games. I'm glad I was able to face that Wolf that Axl mentioned. He's frightening.



Are you Yuuki?



> @DShow
> 
> Stop stealing Chappelle Show lines for your taunts.



Fuck yo couch!



			
				Ronin said:
			
		

> Wait, just looked back a few pages. Did Shion get banned again?



LOL!  I guess he doesn't learn does he. 

(it wasn't my bankai though)


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

_anyone up to fight now  ... My ike needs some serious training again and so expect me to use him most of the time  _


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _anyone up to fight now  ... My ike needs some serious training again and so expect me to use him most of the time  _



I'm good to go, what's your FC?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

*2449-4289-1833

*_yours   _


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

1032-0896-7050 boop

I'll have an open game for you to join then.  I just added you.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 8, 2008)

im up for a game...

ill be hosting, invade as usual, unless i invade urs


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Good matches Anki ...  my diddy still sucks  ... at least Toon link gave up some good fights  ... and holy shit does my ike suck ... im fucking pissed too cuz hes my main and i never lose with him .. maybe i should start really playing brawl again  ... after you beat me like 3 times with Ike i just stopped giving a shit and started playing like shit  ... good games though and use someone else but pokemon lol _



Good games! I'd say your Diddy just had really bad luck, I found him to be pretty good when you mixed him up with his bananas. Those things are crazy. XD Also, while your Up B recovery took me off guard many times, a safer way of recovery is to use your side B, and then if it fails, up B.

Your Ike's not bad either. I know how it feels to lose with your main. Toon Link is my main, after all. =p Ike is....ugh. Even recieving a C stick smash is a pain, he is certainly something to be feared. I did like facing your Toon Link too. ^^ But it was really fun. Let's play again sometime!

And I can't help but use the Pokemon often. They're my secondaries, after all. =p



Donkey Show said:


> Are you Yuuki?


Yepppp, that's me.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Lmfao..Shion what did you do this time. 

At any rate, I might be open for a few matches later.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @DShow
> 
> Stop stealing Chappelle Show lines for your taunts.





Donkey Show said:


> fuck yo couch!


rofl.


Nightmare said:


> _use someone else but pokemon lol _



he's the pokemon mastah  If I remember correctly, Anki plays a pretty nice squirtle


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games! I'd say your Diddy just had really bad luck, I found him to be pretty good when you mixed him up with his bananas. Those things are crazy. XD Also, while your Up B recovery took me off guard many times, a safer way of recovery is to use your side B, and then if it fails, up B.
> 
> Your Ike's not bad either. I know how it feels to lose with your main. Toon Link is my main, after all. =p Ike is....ugh. Even recieving a C stick smash is a pain, he is certainly something to be feared. I did like facing your Toon Link too. ^^ But it was really fun. Let's play again sometime!
> 
> ...


_and also about that marth vs jiggly ... i closed cuz there was so much lag on my end in that stupid stage ... everytime it moved my game froze for like 7 seconds before starting up again _


Timbers said:


> rofl.
> 
> 
> he's the pokemon mastah  If I remember correctly, Anki plays a pretty nice squirtle


_im scared of his squirtle ... yo Dshow good games man even though i never beat you  ... i fucking hate Ike now ... also i left cuz some people are comgin to see my house cuz im trying to move and i had to help clean up my house  ... hmmm ... also ... your zelda is fucking gay  ... my god you spam the shit out of her moves .... exact reason why i hate zelda users  ... 
_


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Rofl...those were fun matches. We all were screwing around lol.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

God damn Nin, When we faught earlier I kept fucking killing myself with Ike, how many times did i Kill myself atleast 15, god damn lol...

And ya we were Cal, is was funny.

My sonic alot better now guys? I want a honest opinion


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> God damn Nin, When we faught earlier I kept fucking killing myself with Ike, how many times did i Kill myself atleast 15, god damn lol...
> 
> And ya we were Cal, is was funny.
> 
> My sonic alot better now guys? I want a honest opinion



Lol I hate all Sonic users, annoying as shit. He seemed better...but then again the last time I fought you with him was with Fox, and that was kinda unfair for you lol. It's not up to Shoin's Sonic yet, but I see some improvement.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im scared of his squirtle ... yo Dshow good games man even though i never beat you  ... i fucking hate Ike now ... also i left cuz some people are comgin to see my house cuz im trying to move and i had to help clean up my house  ... hmmm ... also ... your zelda is fucking gay  ... my god you spam the shit out of her moves .... exact reason why i hate zelda users  ...
> _



Your own fault for playing the way you do.  You wanna roll that much, fair enough. 

Anyway, I got an open game right now.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I hate all Sonic users, annoying as shit. He seemed better...but then again the last time I fought you with him was with Fox, and that was kinda unfair for you lol. It's not up to Shoin's Sonic yet, but I see some improvement.




Lol it was a bad enemy this time too. Robot is like impossible to kill with Sonic...lol I had to get you near 200% just to be able to kill you....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck yo couch!







-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl...those were fun matches. We all were screwing around lol.



Yeah lol. I dunno why you guys suicided when I did though. I did it because I was eating and was gonna watch you guys play while I ate.



Minzara said:


> God damn Nin, When we faught earlier I kept fucking killing myself with Ike, how many times did i Kill myself atleast 15, god damn lol...
> 
> And ya we were Cal, is was funny.
> 
> My sonic alot better now guys? I want a honest opinion



Haha I know.

Thank god you stopped using Ike the Dyke eventually lol, I got sick of facing him over and over. 

Your Sonic gave me more trouble than your Link, personally I think you should rearrange your mains list.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Lol it was a bad enemy this time too. Robot is like impossible to kill with Sonic...lol I had to get you near 200% just to be able to kill you....



Yeah I was at 180% somethin and you were at 60% at one point and I still killed you first lol.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to start forcing people to play on shadow moses with me.

Their soundtracks are just too epic.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> :
> Haha I know.
> 
> Thank god you stopped using Ike the Dyke eventually lol, I got sick of facing him over and over.
> ...



You ever get to the point where you get annoyed so you keep trying and trying, and trying, but it keeps failing and failing? Ya that was Ike today..lol I didnt want to give up, because I wanted to get through one match without killing myself, which probably made it worse because I kept worrying about killing myself..lol

Ya My link isn't that good, how about my Game and Watch been trying to get good with him too...

Hmm Really my Sonic is better then my Link now? lol



-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I was at 180% somethin and you were at 60% at one point and I still killed you first lol.



Ya, that really sucked, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

I love Shadow Moses, listening to "Calling to the Night" right now, probably my favorite track in the entire game. Though Brawl is jam packed with great music, which is definitely one of the top things I look for in a game.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

While I'm doing work I sometimes just listen my favorite tunes in the game. Or I just post here at the expense of my work.

But, yeah Brawl's soundtrack is epic.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry about that Timbers, my brother's friend probably said no. >.> I'll let you know when he's done so we can play. (Or have a free for all, if you want.)

Edit: Looks like his friend left. You can join now!

I gotta agree that I love Shadow Moses for Calling to the Night. It's such an amazing song.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You ever get to the point where you get annoyed so you keep trying and trying, and trying, but it keeps failing and failing? Ya that was Ike today..lol I didnt want to give up, because I wanted to get through one match without killing myself, which probably made it worse because I kept worrying about killing myself..lol
> 
> Ya My link isn't that good, how about my Game and Watch been trying to get good with him too...
> 
> Hmm Really my Sonic is better then my Link now? lol



No, but I know what your talking about.

Haha, I got so sick of seeing Ike the dyke. But I understand why you kept picking him

Damnit you guys lol, stop picking FD so much I know it was you Minz. 

I think so. Your Link was well simply not as good as your Sonic, I was just messing around with your Link and he still was pretty easy to beat but Sonic was a pain in the ass to fight.

@Timbers

I think your Zelda is your best character now. Your ZSS seemed to of lost your touch with ZSS and your Shiek is good but defenitely not up there with your Lucario and Zelda.

Your Lucario is a pain in the ass to fight because of the "defensive style" you play with him.

I want to see a match with you vs Dshow. Zelda vs Zelda, pretty sure It'd be nothing short of epic.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

God dammit...I was just CD and sticker farming, and got like 40+ stickers and 10 CD's and my Wii froze. WTF!!?

At any rate I might be on later to play some more.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Where were you farming them?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> No, but I know what your talking about.
> 
> Haha, I got so sick of seeing Ike the dyke. But I understand why you kept picking him
> 
> ...



Well thats good, I eventually stopped because I saw you were getting annoyed by how you started playing. lol. I was like fuck it...Bad day for Ike just got to accept it.

Sry, I am just so used to everyone picking the stage. Though there is a few stages I despise, like the Lava one, which is why I just killed myself. Next time I fight you I will remember your arent "Final D" only peeps. Which is awesome because I am not a big fan of the stage myself. I just pick it because if I don't some people bitch....

I see, Well I probably change it around then. I don't practice with my Link at all. Which could be the cause. Sonic I play alot with online, trying new shit with him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Well thats good, I eventually stopped because I saw you were getting annoyed by how you started playing. lol. I was like fuck it...Bad day for Ike just got to accept it.
> 
> Sry, I am just so used to everyone picking the stage. Though there is a few stages I despise, like the Lava one, which is why I just killed myself. Next time I fight you I will remember your arent "Final D" only peeps. Which is awesome because I am not a big fan of the stage myself. I just pick it because if I don't some people bitch....
> 
> I see, Well I probably change it around then. I don't practice with my Link at all. Which could be the cause. Sonic I play alot with online, trying new shit with him.




Haha yes I was. I eventually was like, it seems Minz won't stop till he wins with Ike so I started to play more passive.

I don't hate any of the stages, I just can't stand doing a stage over and over.
FD is definitely the one that gets picked over and over and I'm sitting like god damnit enough of this.

Ah, your Sonic seems to be getting better and better.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah, Nin! You up for a battle? =D

Hm....even though I say that, I'm also curious to see how you'd do against my little brother, who in my opinion is better than I am. (I barely manage to beat him....takes way too much work. ><) 

What do you say? Some matches with my brother and then myself afterwards?

And has Timbers' Lucario gotten that much better? Oh man. He's going to slaughter me in our next ditto then. XD


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Have I added you yet Anki?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha yes I was. I eventually was like, it seems Minz won't stop till he wins with Ike so I started to play more passive.
> 
> I don't hate any of the stages, I just can't stand doing a stage over and over.
> FD is definitely the one that gets picked over and over and I'm sitting like god damnit enough of this.
> ...



Lol ya it was almost that type of mentallity....

I hate the stages that randomly kill you, or fuck with gravity in someway....

Thats awesome....lol


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Have I added you yet Anki?



Nope....don't believe we've ever played against each other. My FC's 2105-8307-9909, if you'd like to add me. I'll do the same for you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Ah, Nin! You up for a battle? =D
> 
> Hm....even though I say that, I'm also curious to see how you'd do against my little brother, who in my opinion is better than I am. (I barely manage to beat him....takes way too much work. ><)
> 
> ...



Sorry can't right now, was about to eat then gotta take out the trash and wash the dishes. After all that I can play if you still want to. 

Yeah I'll face him later on if it's good for you guys.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Nope....don't believe we've ever played against each other. My FC's 2105-8307-9909, if you'd like to add me. I'll do the same for you.



Cool I'll add you when I get the chance. My FC is in my sig.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 8, 2008)

Sup guys..hows the playin goin?

Also anyone know that Shion did?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Sup guys..hows the playin goin?
> 
> Also anyone know that Shion did?



GTFO K-DEPS!!.

lol....who know's what he did.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> GTFO K-DEPS!!.
> 
> lol....who know's what he did.



Well EXCUUUSE meh. No need to get personal here bud.
but cal. You free tomorrow from 2:30 to 4:30?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright, that's cool ^^


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well EXCUUUSE meh. No need to get personal here bud.
> but cal. You free tomorrow from 2:30 to 4:30?



Rofl....yeah I should be free. But didn't I tell you to get out?!?!?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl....yeah I should be free. But didn't I tell you to get out?!?!?



*gets out*


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

K-deps said:


> *gets out*



Lol...I plan to use some different people when I vs you tomorrow. Just ry some stuff.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

DS, fun games  Looks like you still have a better Zelda than I do. You won the best of 3 

I'm not sure if that shine would have spiked your wolf off of the edge if you hadn't dodged it. It looked like it would have but I'm not sure.



Violent-nin said:


> I love Shadow Moses, listening to "Calling to the Night" right now, probably my favorite track in the entire game. Though Brawl is jam packed with great music, which is definitely one of the top things I look for in a game.




You are now my favorite friend. I intentionally prolonged that match last night so I could listen to that track on shadow moses 



			
				Violent-Nin said:
			
		

> @Timbers
> 
> I think your Zelda is your best character now. Your ZSS seemed to of lost your touch with ZSS and your Shiek is good but defenitely not up there with your Lucario and Zelda.
> 
> ...



Zelda? I doubt it lol. Maybe I was just playing against a character that wasn't great against her. But yeah, DS and I had zelda dittos. He won the first one, I won second, he won third. They were all close, though. 

And I lost the best of 3 in Lucario vs Olimar against DS, too. A lot of things I couldn't use against him because of his pikmin and campy-style. Couldn't use auraspheres, ftilts, or dtilts. Plus I had to go on the offensive with him, which made it even harder :sweat

Ike dittos I won best of 3, surprisingly. Dedede and Pit, too  DDD is really cool, I definitely want to make an effort in getting better with him. I screwed up more than I wanted to, though. It's never bothered me before If I did a dash attack instead of ftilt, but you can get punished a lot more easily for making that mistake with DDD. 

Won Fox vs Wolf, too. Sorry about leaving after that, though DS. Was getting tired. We'll have to do best of 3 later.

ZSS, I don't think I've ever been that great with her. She's kind of on the backburner right now, I guess  Did I play against you 1v1 with her, though? Or are you referring to the FFAs. FFA it's pretty typical that zss won't fair well. she's light, has low priority, and is easily edgehogged


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You are now my favorite friend. I intentionally prolonged that match last night so I could listen to that track on shadow moses



Lmao, I was doing that as well.

The song like made me want to fight harder, lol I so wanted to win that match because of the song. 

Listening to it right now actually.



> Zelda? I doubt it lol. Maybe I was just playing against a character that wasn't great against her. But yeah, DS and I had zelda dittos. He won the first one, I won second, he won third. They were all close, though.



Well who would you say is your best then right now?



> And I lost the best of 3 in Lucario vs Olimar against DS, too. A lot of things I couldn't use against him because of his pikmin and campy-style. Couldn't use auraspheres, ftilts, or dtilts. Plus I had to go on the offensive with him, which made it even harder :sweat



Yeah I noticed that about you, you aren't the greatest at launching the offense, your like Chem in a sense you guys are defensive but effective.



> ZSS, I don't think I've ever been that great with her. She's kind of on the backburner right now, I guess  Did I play against you 1v1 with her, though? Or are you referring to the FFAs. FFA it's pretty typical that zss won't fair well. she's light, has low priority, and is easily edgehogged



Nah it's only when you did side and B like crazy that she was effective. 

Lol, jokes.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, I was doing that as well.
> 
> The song like made me want to fight harder, lol I so wanted to win that match because of the song.
> 
> Listening to it right now actually.







> Well who would you say is your best then right now?


No idea. It's really hard for me to personally say, I'd need more feedback from people I play against  




> Yeah I noticed that about you, you aren't the greatest at launching the offense, your like Chem in a sense you guys are defensive but effective.


I'm sure he's as capable as going on the offense as he is on defense, though.  I think I just have a bigger problem with the heavier characters with offense. It's hard for me to manuever them, I guess. I know I still have some issues with Fox, too. Dash attack, nair, and grabs are really the only methods I can really do, with the occasional dair whenever I'm a bit closer  Lucario has NO rush game. Seriously. He moves so slow, laggy dash attack and sucky range >< His ftilt is pretty beastly in priority and range, but yeah that does nothing against an Olimar. And with the supah easy airdodges now, It's impossible to do anything against him in the air. Lucario's nair has a nice duration on the hitbox, but you can't combo it into anything and it's a laggy as hell move. 



> Nah it's only when you did side and B like crazy that she was effective.
> 
> Lol, jokes.


Lols. I'll have to play with her against you sometime, I guess. I wouldn't place her anywhere high on my alt list, but I'd like to think she's somewhat worthwhile in keeping as an alt


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it's Lucas and Ness round 5 time Vio.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 8, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games! I'd say your Diddy just had really bad luck, I found him to be pretty good when you mixed him up with his bananas. Those things are crazy. XD Also, while your Up B recovery took me off guard many times, a safer way of recovery is to use your side B, and then if it fails, up B.
> 
> Your Ike's not bad either. I know how it feels to lose with your main. Toon Link is my main, after all. =p Ike is....ugh. Even recieving a C stick smash is a pain, he is certainly something to be feared. I did like facing your Toon Link too. ^^ But it was really fun. Let's play again sometime!
> 
> ...


_ my Ike in that match was horrible ... i got crushed even though he my best ... i love pokemon though _


Donkey Show said:


> Your own fault for playing the way you do.  You wanna roll that much, fair enough.
> 
> Anyway, I got an open game right now.


_My choice of movement in brawl is rolling  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> No idea. It's really hard for me to personally say, I'd need more feedback from people I play against



Well I just told you, who seems to be your best. 





> I'm sure he's as capable as going on the offense as he is on defense, though.  I think I just have a bigger problem with the heavier characters with offense. It's hard for me to manuever them, I guess. I know I still have some issues with Fox, too. Dash attack, nair, and grabs are really the only methods I can really do, with the occasional dair whenever I'm a bit closer  Lucario has NO rush game. Seriously. He moves so slow, laggy dash attack and sucky range >< His ftilt is pretty beastly in priority and range, but yeah that does nothing against an Olimar. And with the supah easy airdodges now, It's impossible to do anything against him in the air. Lucario's nair has a nice duration on the hitbox, but you can't combo it into anything and it's a laggy as hell move.



Yeah I hear ya.

Majority of the time, I'm just doing whatever. I try to use every move at least once during a match, just to keep things fresh.

Your in Tenshi's tournament right?



> Lols. I'll have to play with her against you sometime, I guess. I wouldn't place her anywhere high on my alt list, but I'd like to think she's somewhat worthwhile in keeping as an alt



Yeah, I like using her because it's well Samus in a skin tight suit. 

Lol, all kidding aside she's an interesting character to use, I haven't really sat down and practiced with her yet. Too busy trying to improve Ganon's heavy ass.



-CALAMITY- said:


> I think it's Lucas and Ness round 5 time Vio.



It may have to wait for later tonight or some other time Calam. I'm supposed to fight Anki.

@Anki

Sorry for the wait, ready to fight?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It may have to wait for later tonight or some other time Calam. I'm supposed to fight Anki.



Ah, that's cool. I'll fight you tomorrow then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Anki, post when you've made a room.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well I just told you, who seems to be your best.


 I know, but I need more of a general opinion, I guess. I've heard a lot of positive feedback regarding Zelda, Fox, and Marth. All three of those characters I need to improve greatly on, though. I neglect Zelda's magic kicks  far more than I should, and when I trip an opponent with her dtilt, I hesitate too long before going in for the ftilt, and they escape/punish me. Fox...there's a lot of wrong with Fox. lol, namely his shines. I have to get use to the smaller hitbox, now. Marth I think it's just his recovery still. I'm having a hard time sweetspotting it.


> Yeah I hear ya.
> 
> Majority of the time, I'm just doing whatever. I try to use every move at least once during a match, just to keep things fresh.


As for an approach, those are really my only methods. If it's close-quarters, then bairs, jab combo, shine, drills, ftilt, dtilt, dsmash..are all pretty common for me when using Fox  I'd like to think that I keep somewhat of a variety in my movesets. I don't think there's really any move I ever neglect, except maybe Marth's shieldbreaker.


> Your in Tenshi's tournament right?


He has a tournament?



> Yeah, I like using her because it's well Samus in a skin tight suit.
> 
> Lol, all kidding aside she's an interesting character to use, I haven't really sat down and practiced with her yet. Too busy trying to improve Ganon's heavy ass.



Yeah. I've used her some, but not a whole lot. I'll pull her out every once in a while, but there's characters I enjoy using more than her. And I really want to start practicing with DDD now, which might make things a bit more difficult in regards to playing with her


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 8, 2008)

Ack! Sorry about that! I've got a room up, if you're still there. @_@


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I know, but I need more of a general opinion, I guess. I've heard a lot of positive feedback regarding Zelda, Fox, and Marth. All three of those characters I need to improve greatly on, though. I neglect Zelda's magic kicks  far more than I should, and when I trip an opponent with her dtilt, I hesitate too long before going in for the ftilt, and they escape/punish me. Fox...there's a lot of wrong with Fox. lol, namely his shines. I have to get use to the smaller hitbox, now. Marth I think it's just his recovery still. I'm having a hard time sweetspotting it.



Yeah I noticed that. Your Marth never really gave me too much trouble, at least not as much as Fox, Lucario and Zelda. It's mostly because most Marth players rely on Fair so it's easily predictable, plus I use Marth a fair amount so I know what most players would go for.



> As for an approach, those are really my only methods. If it's close-quarters, then bairs, jab combo, shine, drills, ftilt, dtilt, dsmash..are all pretty common for me when using Fox  I'd like to think that I keep somewhat of a variety in my movesets. I don't think there's really any move I ever neglect, except maybe Marth's shieldbreaker.



Yeah just about the same for most people as well. 



> He has a tournament?


 

What rock have you been living under, oh wait your in the desert. 

Lol, Tenshi's 1v1 tournament. Supposed to be the 1st Brawl tournament on these forums. I think sign up is over but you can go and check to make sure.



> Yeah. I've used her some, but not a whole lot. I'll pull her out every once in a while, but there's characters I enjoy using more than her. And I really want to start practicing with DDD now, which might make things a bit more difficult in regards to playing with her



DDD is funny, that's all I got to say about him. 

@Anki, seems your not around so I guess we'll have our matches either later on tonight or tomorrow because I'm going out soon.

@Anyone

I have a bit of time before I go out, anyone want to have a few matches quick time?

Edit: Never mind, Joining your gaming now Anki.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

k', I'm free for about an hour. Anyone up for some brawlin'?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I noticed that. Your Marth never really gave me too much trouble, at least not as much as Fox, Lucario and Zelda. It's mostly because most Marth players rely on Fair so it's easily predictable, plus I use Marth a fair amount so I know what most players would go for.



Knew I was forgetting something regarding Marth. SPACING. Christ, I usually don't have that much trouble with it, but Marth just really throws me off. I'm surprised you put Lucario with Zelda and Fox  I didn't think I was that good with him, but he's certainly a character I enjoy using, and want to continue using. He's a lot more collective and can deal a nice amount of damage. I like how quickly he can switch from defensive to offensive, too. I seem to still have trouble in placing his dairs though . If I go for a ledgespike, I'll sometimes send them the wrong way x.x


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

DS tell chem I kept suiciding because I wanted to fight Dedede more, I was getting him down. I was hoping he get it, or he did or just didn't care....

Either way fun matches. I almost beat Chems MK with my Pit he was at 150% or something, lol I almost had him! and I did a pretty good number on his Lucas. Dont know if he was being serious or not...

Either way..fun times Chem.

Apperently my Pit has gotten pretty damn good to take on a non-serious maybe serious MK Chem...lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think walking into 15 arrows for the hell of it is serious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Knew I was forgetting something regarding Marth. SPACING. Christ, I usually don't have that much trouble with it, but Marth just really throws me off. I'm surprised you put Lucario with Zelda and Fox  I didn't think I was that good with him, but he's certainly a character I enjoy using, and want to continue using. He's a lot more collective and can deal a nice amount of damage. I like how quickly he can switch from defensive to offensive, too. I seem to still have trouble in placing his dairs though . If I go for a ledgespike, I'll sometimes send them the wrong way x.x



Calam has the spacing down with Marth, but because of that I've gotten use to it and is able to find ways to pick away Marth. I'd actually rank your top 5 like this.

1) Zelda
2) Lucario
3) Fox
4) Shiek
5) Marth or ZSS, not sure.

Yeah I hate fighting Lucario, he's a pain in the ass, especially for some one with no projectiles like DK.

@Anki

Fun games man.

Your Pokemon trainer is dangerous. I started off playing like crap, except for my Marth but eventually I got more comfortable.

Sorry I left, but I have to go out soon so had to bail.

Did your brother play? I don't think he did since all I saw were Pokemon and TL.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 9, 2008)

Good games! Some rather humiliating defeats though. ><; I don't know how you can be so talented with so many characters...

My brother didn't get to play. He has to go to sleep at 10. ^^; I'll let him face you tomorrow...er...later today.

And thanks for showing me a good Jigglypuff. I...still have a long way to go. >_>;


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I don't think walking into 15 arrows for the hell of it is serious.



Figured......lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, those were certainly some great games DS, Minz, Chem(?). Wish I knew who flare was. If anyone knows, tell him he's pretty good with Lucario. Alot of wierd stuff was going on in those matches though. Anyone care explaining some of them, cuz I was pretty confused.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

Good games DS. I was kind of hoping you'd bring out your wolf so we could do a best of 3 .. 

Ah well. You almost had me with Pit that second to last match, but you angel ringed off the stage  And so that made it kind of easy to gimp your recovery.

*Shirker*, I'm Flare. I didn't get to play your Mario 1 on 1 I don't think, but you look pretty good with him. Our ZSS vs. Lucario was kinda blah. Her down+B hitbox stays out obscenely long. I dodged it, and it still was able to hit me after my invincibility frames. And I didn't even know until that time you hit me with my aurasphere that Mario could reflect it. Totally caught me off guard. Can't let that happen again lmao


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good games DS. I was kind of hoping you'd bring out your wolf so we could do a best of 3 ..
> 
> Ah well. You almost had me with Pit that second to last match, but you angel ringed off the stage  And so that made it kind of easy to gimp your recovery.
> 
> *Shirker*, I'm Flare. I didn't get to play your Mario 1 on 1 I don't think, but you look pretty good with him. Our ZSS vs. Lucario was kinda blah. Her down+B hitbox stays out obscenely long. I dodged it, and it still was able to hit me after my invincibility frames. And I didn't even know until that time you hit me with my aurasphere that Mario could reflect it. Totally caught me off guard. Can't let that happen again lmao



Ugh, that match was horrible. lol.  Next time when I feel up to it.

Anyway, open game on my JP one if you wanna hit it up.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

ffa sounds like fun. I've done enough 1v1's today to last me the rest of the week. <.<

I'll be on in like, 20 minutes.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 9, 2008)

Very fun matches DS or Chem whoever I played. You destroyed all my chars except for one of them. It was a lot of fun. i have been putting more effort lately in Luc, I guess it payed off. Like always Nice Meta and Snake, i was surprised to see such a good Lucas, props for that, that was unexpected on my part. I had to go cause I need sleep, but I will be back on tomorrow since I have a day off. But I am tired atm. GGs and hope to play you tomorrow. 

XD @ Chappelle Quotes

I need to add quotes. >_>


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm Flare. I didn't get to play your Mario 1 on 1 I don't think, but you look pretty good with him. Our ZSS vs. Lucario was kinda blah. Her down+B hitbox stays out obscenely long. I dodged it, and it still was able to hit me after my invincibility frames. And I didn't even know until that time you hit me with my aurasphere that Mario could reflect it. Totally caught me off guard. Can't let that happen again lmao



Thanks. If you wanna do a 1 v 1 sometime, we exchange FCs (tommorow of course... *yawn*). I wanna see how I really stack up. Chem and Mat were bein' total goofs 

Hmm... and here I was thinking I just outsmarted you. Gettin' my hopes up like that 

Mario is win against projectiles


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

Naw, sorry  I've played ZSS to know enough about her moveset. I already knew it was coming as soon as you jumped, but I thought I'd be able to dodge it. Didn't think I'd stay in your hitbox as long as I did. Should have just shielded


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games! Some rather humiliating defeats though. ><; I don't know how you can be so talented with so many characters...
> 
> My brother didn't get to play. He has to go to sleep at 10. ^^; I'll let him face you tomorrow...er...later today.
> 
> And thanks for showing me a good Jigglypuff. I...still have a long way to go. >_>;



You started off pretty good with Pokemon trainer. Squirtle was a pain to fight lol. 

Thanks I have a good idea of how to play everyone now, but still very far away from my goal of mastering them to competition level.

Ah alright.

Hehe no problem, I laughed when we both picked Jiggly.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2008)

If for some reason anyone's awake right now, I have a game up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm tempted to join, but last time I ended up playing with you guys till 10am here.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> If for some reason anyone's awake right now, I have a game up.


Still around?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Well, those were certainly some great games DS, Minz, Chem(?). Wish I knew who flare was. If anyone knows, tell him he's pretty good with Lucario. Alot of wierd stuff was going on in those matches though. Anyone care explaining some of them, cuz I was pretty confused.



Ya I didn't really care most of those matches, lol. I was in bed and wanted to play a few games so I got on. I accidently feel asleep at one point while playing MetaKnight..lol Did I keep doing one attack because I think I feel asleep holding a button. lol

Funny stuff anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

Sure enough, you did... and you were kicking my ass te first 20 seconds. Once I found out there was something wrong (damn tornado), I left you alone


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Sure enough, you did... and you were kicking my ass te first 20 seconds. Once I found out there was something wrong (damn tornado), I left you alone



lol, thats funny, I can kick ass like sleeping Rock Lee  lol...sry about that...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone on?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_im up for some fights if anyone wants to fight now  ... though I'll be mainly using Ike cuz i need to brush up on him  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone up for a few matches?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_Ill fight  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone up for a few matches?



Dammit Violent...just when my break was over you sign on.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_i set up a room if anyone is gonna fight me  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Ill fight  _



Alright, lemme know when you've made a room.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Dammit Violent...just when my break was over you sign on.



Haha. 

My bad Calam. :sweat


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_already made the room ... just need you to join  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Alright, give me a min...gotta go turn the Wii on.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

Fun Matches Brandon...I about 2 stocked you with every character...lol anyone I got down how u play, did u get down how I play?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

@Nightmare

I can't seem to join your room for whatever reason. :S


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I understand your moves with Link, Marth and Ike. Sorry I am not as good as others but I learn through my defeat. I still want to see your Pit though since I hear your the best with him.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Fun Matches Brandon...I about 2 stocked you with every character...lol anyone I got down how u play, did u get down how I play?



Oh don't worry...we will have our matches in due time Minz...in due time.

lol wtf.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_your not on my friend list  ... i think i accidentally deleted you  _


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Oh don't worry...we will have our matches in due time Minz...in due time.
> 
> lol wtf.



lol we will see



BrandonHeat said:


> Well I understand your moves with Link, Marth and Ike. Sorry I am not as good as others but I learn through my defeat. I still want to see your Pit though since I hear your the best with him.



Well When I 3 stocked you with Marth and you barely touched me...I figured bringing Pit into it would be pretty bad... lol... Its fine, they were fun matches..more relaxed then normal for me.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol we will see



Haha...yes we shall Minza...yes we shall.( why the fuck am I talking like this?)

BTW, I noticed you haven't changed your list of mains yet..when Violent said your Sonic was better than your Link. I also though you said your Ike might be better than your Marth..you just had to test a few things...guess it didn't work? Rofl.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 9, 2008)

I would rather be beaten badly to see where I need to improve rather than be spared a horrible defeat. Anyway, I had fun with the matches as well.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Haha...yes we shall Minza...yes we shall.( why the fuck am I talking like this?)
> 
> BTW, I noticed you haven't changed your list of mains yet..when Violent said your Sonic was better than your Link. I also though you said your Ike might be better than your Marth..you just had to test a few things...guess it didn't work? Rofl.



Lol ya I am lazy when I actually stop being lazy I will change it. And For Ike and Marth it seems Marth does better against some characters while Ike does better agains't others, so I guess there about even now.



BrandonHeat said:


> I would rather be beaten badly to see where I need to improve rather than be spared a horrible defeat. Anyway, I had fun with the matches as well.



Words of a true warrior!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol Ill use Pit next time.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

hay guise  

Dedede is probably the coolest character on the entire roster, seriously. It's a giant ass penguin with a hammer, I mean, come on.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> hay guise
> 
> Dedede is probably the coolest character on the entire roster, seriously. It's a giant ass penguin with a hammer, I mean, come on.



GTFO TIMBERS YOU DON'T BELONG HERE!!!

At any rate, yeah D3 is a pretty cool guy....I could go on but choose not too.

@Minzara we need to do some more Ike vs Ike, Marth vs MK/Marth...matches they are usually pretty close. When your in the mood bring out Pit.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> GTFO TIMBERS YOU DON'T BELONG HERE!!!
> 
> At any rate, yeah D3 is a pretty cool guy....I could go on but choose not too.
> 
> @Minzara we need to do some more Ike vs Ike, Marth vs MK/Marth...matches they are usually pretty close. When your in the mood bring out Pit.



Maybe, I cant play anymore today sadly, my Eyes are doing the blurring out shit again. I can barely see atm.. Ugh its annoying.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Maybe, I cant play anymore today sadly, my Eyes are doing the blurring out shit again. I can barely see atm.. Ugh its annoying.




Ah..well go rest them, don't strain the shit out of them, or else you'll end up like Itachi. I probably won't  be able to play later tonight, but maybe over the weekened. I have to see what I have planned.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Ah..well go rest them, don't strain the shit out of them, or else you'll end up like Itachi. I probably won't  be able to play later tonight, but maybe over the weekened. I have to see what I have planned.



Does that mean Ill die poking you in the head?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> GTFO TIMBERS YOU DON'T BELONG HERE!!!
> 
> At any rate, yeah D3 is a pretty cool guy....I could go on but choose not too.



Perhaps it is you who do not belong here  

Mister "I have better things to do than play vidiagames."


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Does that mean Ill die poking you in the head?



I think so....isn't it a shame? Lol




Minzara said:


> Perhaps it is you who do not belong here
> 
> Mister "I have better things to do than play vidiagames."



BAH!! LIES & SLANDER...SMASH CONSUMES YOUR SOUL!! Don't turn away from it!!

Back on topic, how's your Zelda coming along Tim?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think so....isn't it a shame? Lol





This is all just a genjutsu....

you really suck at Brawl and I just make it seem like your good...

MUWHAHAHAAH

You will now see this for 3 days!!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your not on my friend list  ... i think i accidentally deleted you  _


You still on? I haven't played you yet.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Minzara said:


> This is all just a genjutsu....
> 
> you really suck at Brawl and I just make it seem like your good...
> 
> ...



Lmfao...wtf? 

@BrandonHeat...I haven't added you yet.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lmfao...wtf?



SASUKE YOU BROKE MY Tsukuyomi WITH YOUR HATE!?!?!

OH NOES!!!!!!!!!!

*FALLS OVER DEAD*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

@Nightmare

Fun matches man.

Your Ike is pretty good, he had some nice scraps with Marth.

Sorry I left, but I may have to go out soon, so have to get ready.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Nightmare
> 
> Fun matches man.
> 
> ...


_who the fuck were you playing dude  ... my Ike sucks ... hes worthless trash to me now ... him and marth  ... now my main are toon link and diddy kong ... and for now toon link is the only one who at least dragged the match out ... Ike fucking sucks ... im just gonna quit playing as him ... diddy IMO wasn't as bad as yesterday when i played him ... i just need to get used to those double cannon shots _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _who the fuck were you playing dude  ... my Ike sucks ... hes worthless trash to me now ... him and marth  ... now my main are toon link and diddy kong ... and for now toon link is the only one who at least dragged the match out ... Ike fucking sucks ... im just gonna quit playing as him ... diddy IMO wasn't as bad as yesterday when i played him ... i just need to get used to those double cannon shots _





Oh, he wasn't that bad it would of been worse if I 3 stocked him every match, but some were close.

Your Toon Link is good/ a pest to fight. He almost came back to beat R.O.B. From what I saw your Diddy Kong is good. So your mains is Diddy Kong and TL?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh, he wasn't that bad it would of been worse if I 3 stocked him every match, but some were close.
> 
> Your Toon Link is good/ a pest to fight. He almost came back to beat R.O.B. From what I saw your Diddy Kong is good. So your mains is Diddy Kong and TL?


_My mains NOW are TL and Diddy  ... marth and Ike used to be previous mains but they are total trash now  ... i would have put a better fight with TL but its just i kinda didn't feel like playing again after a while ... i was gonna quit but you dropped out first  ... and don't give fake compliments man ... my diddy still sucks ... better than Ike but still sucks ... i have yet to learn how to implement his bananas into fighting effectively ... once i learn that then i can finally use diddy the right/owning way_


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Back on topic, how's your Zelda coming along Tim?



Alright, I guess. I still have poor reaction time with her dtilt to ftilt/utilt/usmash combos, though. I need to start using her magic kicks more, too. I've been neglecting them  

DS still has the better Zelda, though. He beat me in a best of 3..granted I think we're nearly on par. All 3 games were extremely close, except the one game I did win, where I 1 stocked him at 0% :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _who the fuck were you playing dude  ... my Ike sucks ... hes worthless trash to me now ... him and marth  ... now my main are toon link and diddy kong ... and for now toon link is the only one who at least dragged the match out ... Ike fucking sucks ... im just gonna quit playing as him ... diddy IMO wasn't as bad as yesterday when i played him ... i just need to get used to those double cannon shots _



For some reason I found this post hilarious...but you used Diddy now? Perhaps my crap Diddy inspired you to use him?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _My mains NOW are TL and Diddy  ... marth and Ike used to be previous mains but they are total trash now  ... i would have put a better fight with TL but its just i kinda didn't feel like playing again after a while ... i was gonna quit but you dropped out first  ... and don't give fake compliments man ... my diddy still sucks ... better than Ike but still sucks ... i have yet to learn how to implement his bananas into fighting effectively ... once i learn that then i can finally use diddy the right/owning way_



I don't give fake compliments bro, if I thought your Diddy sucked I would of said something like "Your Diddy definitely needs some work". 

Haha oh, yeah I didn't know how much longer I could play before I gotta go so I had to leave. 

Fight K-Dep's Diddy, he uses the banana's a fair amount, and from fighting him you can probably learn how to use the banana's more effectively, and also a few more tactics.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_yea cal ... i officially quit Ike now  ... and i started using diddy after i realized how much ridiculous speed he held .. i prefer speed over power man and hes not bad at racking up damage ... i kept hitting V Nin with some decent shots with diddy ... i can't wait till i actually get good with him ... only thing holding me back is I can't play so much in a day unlink V nin ... my tiny attention span won't allow me to play for more than an hour a day at max 

_


Violent-nin said:


> I don't give fake compliments bro, if I thought your Diddy sucked I would of said something like "Your Diddy definitely needs some work".
> 
> Haha oh, yeah I didn't know how much longer I could play before I gotta go so I had to leave.
> 
> Fight K-Dep's Diddy, he uses the banana's a fair amount, and from fighting him you can probably learn how to use the banana's more effectively, and also a few more tactics.


_he won't play me with him  ... besides i know what it looks like to play a good diddy ... my friend who i know in person has a great diddy ... he just always uses bananas ... thats why i started to use diddy ... i just need to fight my friend more when he comes by again  ... and i'll take your word  ... thanks for the compliment _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh I like that little remark towards me, Night.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_i don't see you denying it homie  ... i did catch you with some nice hits with Diddy huh  ... still beat my ass though  ... BTW ... whos your main ... and man everyone plays more than me in brawl  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

That's because I don't hook up with people till late in the night, and I'm not too busy with work and school at the moment so I have a lot of free time. 

I really do hate Diddy sometimes. 

Mains are, Luigi, Peach and Mario. 

Edit:

Anyways I'm going out for now probably play some B-ball at a friends, probably be back on later tonight if anyone wants to play or if you want a rematch Nightmare.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 9, 2008)

[/I][/COLOR]
_he won't play me with him  ... besides i know what it looks like to play a good diddy ... my friend who i know in person has a great diddy ... he just always uses bananas ... thats why i started to use diddy ... i just need to fight my friend more when he comes by again  ... and i'll take your word  ... thanks for the compliment _[/QUOTE]

If you want I could play Diddy vs. you.
We could help each other in a way.
The reason i don't play him seriously online is because I like to play with him completely lagless. I know it's kinda bitchy but if you want I'll use him.


EDIT: I messed up the quote but w/e


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_rematch huh  .... why not homie  ... ill fight you with my new mains this time ... Ike can go to hell now  ... I'll play you now kdeps if your up to it  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare add me...
I haven't played you yet!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _rematch huh  .... why not homie  ... ill fight you with my new mains this time ... Ike can go to hell now  ... I'll play you now kdeps if your up to it  _



I can't now but tomorrow or Friday for sure.
Mark your calendar!!!...for tomorrow or friday...


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2008)

K-deps said:


> [/I][/COLOR]If you want I could play Diddy vs. you.
> We could help each other in a way.
> The reason i don't play him seriously online is because I like to play with him completely lagless. I know it's kinda bitchy but if you want I'll use him.
> 
> ...



What happened Deps..I thought we were gonna play today.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Nightmare add me...
> I haven't played you yet!


_gladly homie ... ill play you now if you want too  _


K-deps said:


> I can't now but tomorrow or Friday for sure.
> Mark your calendar!!!...for tomorrow or friday...


_Im looking forward to a good spar man  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

okay ladies, I'm getting online


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_added ya skeets and i opened a room ... hop in whenever NOW  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

oh shit, give me a few minutes....


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_aight ...  ... just hop in whenever man _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Good games, I played like shit. I'm tired as hell. You gotta dodge the nades!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_im actually trying to catch the grenades and toss em back  ... damn ... i got close with Ike vs you man  ... maybe its not time to abandon Ike yet  ... good games though ... i really want to fight you again ... i think i found a strategy against your snake  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Ha ha!
Nah, Ike's one of my easiest matchups, if you noticed after I got the first stock my Strategy changed.
Snake does very good against characters without projectiles.
I'll probably be back on tomorrow or something, I'm tired as hell.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_cool with me man  ... yea ... thats why toon link was almost perfect to fight you ... i just figured out your play style at our last match  ... i just wanna fight ya with tl to test it out  ... its been a while since i have seen a good snake ...  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _cool with me man  ... yea ... thats why toon link was almost perfect to fight you ... i just figured out your play style at our last match  ... i just wanna fight ya with tl to test it out  ... its been a while since i have seen a good snake ...  _


You haven't seen anything!!!!!!
I was just spamming nades and forward tilt...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody up for some brawlin'?

EDIT: nvm, on with DShow

EDIT2: Okay, Chem left, so I'm free again. I have a room open right now.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 9, 2008)

Cal if your free tomorrow or friday I can play. If not weekend it is


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You haven't seen anything!!!!!!
> I was just spamming nades and forward tilt...


_ ... i hope you have more ... It would make a better match  ... and just want to point this out ... you move horribly in the air  ... your ground attacks are great ... but you suck in air combat lol  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ ... i hope you have more ... It would make a better match  ... and just want to point this out ... you move horribly in the air  ... your ground attacks are great ... but you suck in air combat lol  _


Fatigue and just not caring much...
I'm done for the day, it's only 8:30 and I can barely keep my eyes open...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Fatigue and just not caring much...
> I'm done for the day, it's only 8:30 and I can barely keep my eyes open...


_take a nap man  ... yo shriker   :rofl ... that was the greatest ending with diddy vs ZSS  ... i just can't stop laughing right now ... im so sorry for ending it that way but it had to be done bro  _


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

oh dude, you suck so hard. I have to admit though, it was pretty funny. I regreted my move as soon as I left the ledge. I tend to be a risk taker when it comes to ZZS . She will be avenged come our next Brawl 

Also, you must've just not been on your game yesterday, because you were much better today. Had a tougher time keeping up with Diddy. Made much better use of your Bananas. And your Ike still gets on my nerves >_<


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_yeah ... now my TL skills are lacking hatred ... though diddy really has greatly improved  ... Ike is not too bad now either ... i hate your mario though ... so fucking annoying man ... that damn cape  ... I look forward to our next Diddy Kong VS Zero Suit Samus  _


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I look forward to our next Diddy Kong VS Zero Suit Samus  _



uh yeah... me to...


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 9, 2008)

pimpin out my snake if ne one wants to play.
ilike this guy...wanna try and get good wit 'em. 
got a room avail. now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll play you. I'm not sure if we've added eachother yet, though.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

Shirker said:


> uh yeah... me to...


_what scared you gonna lose again  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 9, 2008)

Shirker said:


> I'll play you. I'm not sure if we've added eachother yet, though.



yup, dont think so either.
i'll add u now.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 9, 2008)

lool, i completly suck with snake!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _what scared you gonna lose again  _



a little...

A set back ain't gonna keep my from tryin'. Brinnng it ooooooooon!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_aight if its cool with ya we'll fight again tomorrow ...   _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 9, 2008)

alrite shirker. dems good gm's
gotta leave 4 a bit now tho. ur pretty good. best mario ive faced^^


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

gawdang I'm terrible in ffas. I seem to focus on just one person, and totally disregard everybody else. Running into Ike's Fsmash is imminent.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

^^Multi-tasking is key 

@Bayo: Thanks, man. You're Lucario's not to shabby. It was nice to play with items for a change. Having them off is pretty fun, but items on is what Smash was made for


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 9, 2008)

Very fun matches Timbers. GGs.
We had a few 1v1 until my friend showed up. I had to go cause i need sleep for tomorrow. I should be using my Wii at night if I get a chance to go back online, but only to check the forums, i doubt I'll play late night. It was fun matches I have not played you in a while, so it was fun to play you again. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone online do to some matches?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Very fun matches Timbers. GGs.
> We had a few 1v1 until my friend showed up. I had to go cause i need sleep for tomorrow. I should be using my Wii at night if I get a chance to go back online, but only to check the forums, i doubt I'll play late night. It was fun matches I have not played you in a while, so it was fun to play you again. =D



Yeah I had a fun time. ZSS came out to strut her stuff =p I'm realizing that I need to start going after opponents with her bair, though. Her fair just fails way too much.

Sorry about that first match Kai. I meant to choose ZSS ^^;


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone online do to some matches?



I might be on around 1:30 to do some matches...gotta finish this stupid essay crap.


----------



## Kai (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice couple of matches, Timbers. 

I somewhat am liking the fact that you use Samus. Would prove to be great if you use her well with me in the team tournament.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Kai said:


> Nice couple of matches, Timbers.
> 
> I somewhat am liking the fact that you use Samus. Would prove to be great if you use her well with me in the team tournament.



False alarm, actually. I don't know how to use Samus.

Hmm, we seem to keep disconnecting..

Anyways, my mains are a mixup of Fox, Zelda, and Lucario.. I guess.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 10, 2008)

I might be on in a little while before i head to bed, so i might be up for a few matches. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I might be on in a little while before i head to bed, so i might be up for a few matches. =D



I'll play. I might whore out Dedede though. I'm on a mission to not suck with him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I might be on around 1:30 to do some matches...gotta finish this stupid essay crap.



Alright, just lemme know when your going on.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 10, 2008)

That's fine. i play random at this time of night unless i play i am not tired. but mostly random atm. =D


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright, just lemme know when your going on.



In a Room waiting Vio. Can only do a couple.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

Alright no problem, coming on now.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 10, 2008)

Fun matches Timbers.  I almost went through the entire cast. lol I need sleep so I left early. nice matches, til next time.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

this guy keeps picking FD ;_:!!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Lol @ "a couple"...

Anyway...my CF is painful lol. My Fox put on a better performance today, than before. Lucas should of had Round 5...but I ran right into the bat.. I'm actually somewhat pleased with my Lucas's preformance even though he only won two and lost two.

Lucario is interesting to use, and Pikmin is kinda wierd. Damn your DK lol I should have used PK fire alot more in that match. Your Ganondorf is showing more improvement.. Ness is fun to use as well. Wario match was funny at the end...how dare you hit me while I taunt.

Good god your Yoshi is annoying Vio. I couldn't hit him with anything rofl.

Oh, and Error Codes are fail..


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> gawdang I'm terrible in ffas. I seem to focus on just one person, and totally disregard everybody else. Running into Ike's Fsmash is imminent.



I'm guessing you were talking about the free for all we had? XD Yeah, Ike in free for alls is a pain. Sorry if it seemed like I was picking on you by the way. My brother had a bone to pick with Faust. I'm not a fan of free for alls myself. If I'm in a 4 player battle, I prefer for it to be Team Battles. ^^;

By the way, I'm really glad I decided to come by here. XD I was a bit hesitant at first, but I'm glad I did. I really think I'm improving by facing you guys, so I just wanted to say thanks to everyone I've played. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol @ "a couple"...
> 
> Anyway...my CF is painful lol. My Fox put on a better performance today, than before. Lucas should of had Round 5...but I ran right into the bat.. I'm actually somewhat pleased with my Lucas's preformance even though he only won two and lost two.
> 
> ...



Lmao I know, you couldn't resist play just a couple. 

Wha, your CF is good, if he was horrible he would of been 3 stocked, just remember that the knee is nerfed and there's no L cancel thus you can't play CF exactly like how you would in Melee. Yeah your Fox was a pain in the ass to fight.

Yeah that was a close match, looks like Ness takes a 3-2 lead in the series. 

I've always hated fighting Lucario, especially yours lol the bastard just has great range on his attacks. I laughed when we both picked Olimar, that much was just too funny. Thanks, I want to improve him as fast as possible so I can go work on someone else. I'm so sorry about the end of the Wario match, I thought your taunt would of been over sooner so I rushed in like a fool. 

Yeah he is, my Yoshi isn't half bad, I should use him more often.

Ah I was wondering what the hell happened, oh well if it wasn't for that we may of kept playing till now.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> I'm guessing you were talking about the free for all we had? XD Yeah, Ike in free for alls is a pain. Sorry if it seemed like I was picking on you by the way. My brother had a bone to pick with Faust. I'm not a fan of free for alls myself. If I'm in a 4 player battle, I prefer for it to be Team Battles. ^^;



No problem, lol. I like FFAs. It's smash, without having to get all "serious bizniz" about it. So it doesn't really bother me if I get trampled x) Your brother wiped the floor with my Zelda today, though. We had like 5 matches and I won once or twice with her. Blah. And I never knew how freaking long naryu's love stayed in effect after the animation stops. I thought I could chuck a aurasphere at him after it was done, and I did..and it still reflected even though he was just standing there O.o


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

@Timbers

Sorry I left, gotta get up early tomorrow so I know if I kept playing I wouldn't stop till like 6 am or something.

I can see your DDD is improving, by improving I mean becoming a royal pain in the ass. I love Shadow Moses but god damn those walls, I couldn't kill you because of those damn things so I had to keep breaking them down, damn Up tilt of DDD is a pain.

Who is CFDM anyways, I saw you were playing with him then he added me and left. :S


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

It was one of Dark Kakashi's friends, I think. 

Yeah, Shadow Moses was pretty hysterical at times. I'd bounce back and forth like 4 times before I could even recover  

DK vs DDD was close, but like I fool I kept misjudging your reach. I just stood there as you smashed me at the end  And I just don't like battlefield at all. I feel like the entire match I'm trying to figure out how to get off of the flippin' platforms without getting murdered for it.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao I know, you couldn't resist play just a couple.
> 
> Wha, your CF is good, if he was horrible he would of been 3 stocked, just remember that the knee is nerfed and there's no L cancel thus you can't play CF exactly like how you would in Melee. Yeah your Fox was a pain in the ass to fight.
> 
> ...



Yeah we probably would have. I'm actually starting to like Wario, even though I'm not good with him right now..his moves are interesting. Regaurding CF, yeah I keep playing him like in Melee for some reason..it was the same mistake I made when I started playing Fox when I got Brawl..

I probably work with Olimar a little more since he seems pretty cool. I can't bring out my Marth against you still you've gotten him down real well...mainly do to Fair and Nair usage. Ike is still fun to use every now and then, even though it's hard to fight a Link with him IMO.

My poor Jiggly got killed by MK......I'ma go cry in a corner. lol

You do DK justice because the random people I have played online suck with him lol. I might keep trying out Olimar, and might try Mario out some more next. My TL is off somewhere sleep..I got decent with him, and then got bored of him...though he still is probably my best...but not by much at all...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Cal, we must make a playdate  I'm pretty sure you're a few pegs above me, but yeah


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Cal, we must make a playdate  I'm pretty sure you're a few pegs above me, but yeah



Meh..I'd say were around the same level(that is what Pthat saying means right?!? LOL). But, yeah we gotta play soem time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It was one of Dark Kakashi's friends, I think.
> 
> Yeah, Shadow Moses was pretty hysterical at times. I'd bounce back and forth like 4 times before I could even recover
> 
> DK vs DDD was close, but like I fool I kept misjudging your reach. I just stood there as you smashed me at the end  And I just don't like battlefield at all. I feel like the entire match I'm trying to figure out how to get off of the flippin' platforms without getting murdered for it.



Ah, how good was he I couldn't tell, because he was busy trying to kill you for some reason.

Lmao, even if I used my up tilt on you with Ganon it will just send out side ways into those damn walls. 

Yeah a lot of people underestimate his reach, Chem being one of those people as well. Haha I saw that, I love battlefield I think I prefer it over FD for a fair fight but that's just me.




-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah we probably would have. I'm actually starting to like Wario, even though I'm not good with him right now..his moves are interesting. Regaurding CF, yeah I keep playing him like in Melee for some reason..it was the same mistake I made when I started playing Fox when I got Brawl..
> 
> I probably work with Olimar a little more since he seems pretty cool. I can't bring out my Marth against you still you've gotten him down real well...mainly do to Fair and Nair usage. Ike is still fun to use every now and then, even though it's hard to fight a Link with him IMO.
> 
> ...



Your Wario isn't bad, god damn his Fair was annoying the hell out of me. Yeah it's a common mistake, I tried doing the same when I first used him and was like whoa what happened to the "Knee of destruction".

Yeah Olimar is a pretty cool character to use, he's definitely tricky. Your Marth was good, I didn't really wanna use mine since I already used him a lot vs Nightmare earlier today. Yeah my Link seems to fair well against all Ike's, my Link is ok but no where near beastly yet.

Hey Hey, Jiggly is mine you stole her from me, it hurt me to beat on her like that. 

Lol thanks, I found that as well. My DK still has to go through some training but he usually can be someone I can rely on. Ah Mario, definitely one of my best/favorite characters, I haven't used him lately..too busy playing other people. I'm not a huge fan of his Down and B but I have used it in some funny   moments to kill people. Yeah your TL was missing in action tonight, looks like I might see him next time.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

@ Timbers You wanna set a match time on Mon or Wed between the hours of 2:30-4:15? That's usually when I'm free..the only reason I've been playing late like today is because my roomate has huge project he's working on and the materials are at a modeling building..so he works and sleeps there..

God god..while am I still up?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, how good was he I couldn't tell, because he was busy trying to kill you for some reason.
> 
> Lmao, even if I used my up tilt on you with Ganon it will just send out side ways into those damn walls.
> 
> Yeah a lot of people underestimate his reach, Chem being one of those people as well. Haha I saw that, I love battlefield I think I prefer it over FD for a fair fight but that's just me.


I was 2 stocking him frequently using Dedede. He felt loads predictable ^^..He was using Kirby against me, and he seemed to enjoy spamming the down special a lot. I really looove DDD's shieldgrab, though. I'll probably end up using DDD against the oh-so-many smash spammers. It's hard to shieldgrab a lot of fsmashes using like, Fox, or something. He's always moved way too far out of reach.

I dislike both FD and Battlefield. I like doing the serious bizniz fights on like, smashville or Yoshi Island. FD is depressingly boring, and Battlefield just puts so many characters at a disadvantage.

*Cal*: EST time? I won't be home until 3:30pm EST. Anytime after that is fine, though.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> *Cal*: EST time? I won't be home until 3:30pm EST. Anytime after that is fine, though.



Yeah....and I should be able to play a few if you are home by 3:30, give time to rest, and start around 4:00. I'll probably be testing out different characters, and such in our matches. I didn't think i would say this, but I like everyone in this game and want to get good with them...*gasp*.

I never had this feeling in Melee for some reason...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I was 2 stocking him frequently using Dedede. He felt loads predictable ^^..He was using Kirby against me, and he seemed to enjoy spamming the down special a lot. I really looove DDD's shieldgrab, though. I'll probably end up using DDD against the oh-so-many smash spammers. It's hard to shieldgrab a lot of fsmashes using like, Fox, or something. He's always moved way too far out of reach.
> 
> I dislike both FD and Battlefield. I like doing the serious bizniz fights on like, smashville or Yoshi Island. FD is depressingly boring, and Battlefield just puts so many characters at a disadvantage.



Ah alright, probably won't keep him on my list then. Need as much space as possible seeing as how I keep hitting the damn 64 friend limit. :sweat

Yeah DDD's sheildgrab is pretty good, I use him here and there but since you've picked him up I'll probably not use him a lot until I finish with a few other characters.

FD is okay to me but NOT when played over and over and over, once in a while or once in a best of 5 is fine by me. Battlefield is a nice stage, and I've loved playing on it ever since Melee. Yeah Smashville and Yoshi's Island are good places for serious fights as well. I agree fully with FD being depressingly boring I don't mind playing there as long as it's like I said not overplayed. 

Anyways I should of gone to bed a while ago, damn NF and Brawl. 

See ya tomorrow aka today. 



> *Calamity*
> 
> 
> I'll probably be testing out different characters, and such in our matches. I didn't think i would say this, but I like everyone in this game and want to get good with them...*gasp*.
> ...



I've always been that way with just about every fighting game I've played, Smash definitely being on of the tops in that department. I love having every character as a weapon I can pull out whenever I want.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

There was an error in my post...I said I wanted to get good with everyone. Minor error everyone except Yoshi...I've always hated that green animal...in Smash 64, Melee, and in Brawl. Don't know why..lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone up for some games? I wanna practice my DeDeDe.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll get on in 10minutes DS, I need to find food.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Who's DDD was I playing? I apparently need to learn that chaingrab crap with him. Biggest reason why I lost the games I did lose.

edit: holy crap dudes i stayed up late. Had a good time DS and Chem.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 10, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Very fun matches Timbers. GGs.
> We had a few 1v1 until my friend showed up. I had to go cause i need sleep for tomorrow. I should be using my Wii at night if I get a chance to go back online, but only to check the forums, i doubt I'll play late night. It was fun matches I have not played you in a while, so it was fun to play you again. =D



When I was on with you, who was the other guy on your account? (I assume he/she was on your account, the name was the same as yours) He/she kept spamming with Zelda's flame, that gave me the damage that you and the LCT guy used to kill me. :susp

Also, what's LCT's username here?

EDIT: And good matches, K-deps. You're pretty good.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

As usual, I'm on early so if anyone wants to play just post up.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 10, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> When I was on with you, who was the other guy on your account? (I assume he/she was on your account, the name was the same as yours) He/she kept spamming with Zelda's flame, that gave me the damage that you and the LCT guy used to kill me. :susp
> 
> Also, what's LCT's username here?
> 
> EDIT: And good matches, K-deps. You're pretty good.





Ummm I am thinking... Well at that time I think I was playing with a friend from Cali and one from Baltimore. I think the guy you talked about spamming
the flame was probably the Baltimore guy. And yeah both of them were on my FC list. The LCT guy... ummm I have to see who that was. it was I'll ask the people i played yesterday for their Brawl name to see who it was. But they are not in this forum, they are friends from another forum, though.
It was fun matches though. XD


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> When I was on with you, who was the other guy on your account? (I assume he/she was on your account, the name was the same as yours) He/she kept spamming with Zelda's flame, that gave me the damage that you and the LCT guy used to kill me. :susp
> 
> Also, what's LCT's username here?
> 
> EDIT: And good matches, K-deps. You're pretty good.



Uhhh I didnt play you today.
I just got home


----------



## Ronin (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Uhhh I didnt play you today.
> I just got home



Think he was talkin bout DK.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_Is anyone here up for some fights  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Is anyone here up for some fights  _


I saw you online, I kept making rooms but no one joined...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_ im always on ... but my computer is in different rooms  ... make a new room i'll join now _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

All right give me a sec.
If I suddenly leave it's cause my mother called me to pick her up.

Hold on there 5 stock is way to much make it 3.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_aight man ... i got a room set up now  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Yo join my game. 5 stocks are far too many.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_I can't  ... your game is being gay ... it keeps saying the network is disconnected and i keep getting kicked out _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Clause you're Anki no? 
My bad I left so suddenly, I have to go pick up my mother...


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually, my little brother uses the name Claus. I use the name Yuuki.

You'll know it's me when you're only facing Toon Link and the Pokemon characters, for those are the only characters I'd ever consider using. Otherwise, if the name is Claus and you see (mainly) Zelda, Lucas, Ness, Pit, Peach and others...it's my brother. ^^;


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_Fuck man  ... yo skeets ... wifi is being a retard for me today  ... though i liked our Fox vs snake match  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare or whoever is free.
I can play now. So if anyone wants to play let me know


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_aight kdeps ... ill open a room now ... lets see if my connection doesn't go bad this time  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _aight kdeps ... ill open a room now ... lets see if my connection doesn't go bad this time  _



K ill go on and wait.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone from around central US?

I'm looking for some good 1v1 opponents.

Am I doing this wrong?  I'm just trying to find someone that I won't lag much w/.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Region really doesn't play that big of a factor. There's other factors like wi-fi settings and just overall connection speed.

I play just fine with DS and Chem and they're in the other side of the Country.
Where as I live just 10 minutes away from my friend and we lag non-stop.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Hrm, yeah, it's seemed to be hit or miss for me *shrugs*

Well then, I guess if anyone wants to play, lemme know and I'll pm the friend code ^_^


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah just play with anyone and see how it is.
There's times where I lag like crazy with a certain person and then others where we play just fine.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_ROB is fucking gay  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

ROB rocks, he's my third main behind Wario and Olimar, in that order.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_Kdeps playing as ROB is fucking gay ... actually ROB is gay in general   ... he such an overpowered character  ... yo kdeps good games i guess ... got my ass handed to me pretty badly  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

well... I guess he's less overpowered against Wario than others, cuz the gyro isn't that huge of a threat... but yeah, his priority is great.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Good games Nightmare 
Input lag was getting annoying but good games anyways.
You've got a pretty good Falco.
I see you lurking Timbers  wanna play?

If not Skeets. I haven't played you in awhile


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_no i mean hes literally overpowered in strength ... its dangerous getting hit by any of his attacks ... and hes got huge range which is total BS 
_


K-deps said:


> Good games Nightmare
> Input lag was getting annoying but good games anyways.
> You've got a pretty good Falco.


_yea i picked falco on accident ... but it seems mine could waste your any day ... but then again your anything could kill me any day  ... FUCKING ROB  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _no i mean hes literally overpowered in strength ... its dangerous getting hit by any of his attacks ... and hes got huge range which is total BS
> _
> _yea i picked falco on accident ... but it seems mine could waste your any day ... but then again your anything could kill me any day  ... FUCKING ROB  _



Yea I suck with Falco


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_yeah  ... and compared to you guys who play non stop i suck as everyone  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps... I'll vs you if you want.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _and compared to you guys who play non stop_



I'm not sure where you keep getting this from. We don't sit here 12 hours a day playing Smash, lol.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> K-deps... I'll vs you if you want.



Sure whats your friend code?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

1160-9442-9872

I'll add you in a bit.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm not sure where you keep getting this from. We don't sit here 12 hours a day playing Smash, lol.



I know I did when I first got the game...lulz.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm not sure where you keep getting this from. We don't sit here 12 hours a day playing Smash, lol.


_aight how much during a day do you play  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Added... you wanna make the game or should I?

Lol, I like to THINK I'm good... but I haven't even beaten the 30 brawl hours challenge yet >_<


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _aight how much during a day do you play  _



2-3hours, excluding that one night where Nin, DS and I were on for like 4 hours lol.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry PhantomX My computer exploded. Ronin knows what I mean.
If you want we can still play


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Haha, exploding computers are dangerous.

Sure, I'm bored... got nothing to do, been waiting for you 

I'm trying to add you to AIM for rules and settings like that... but my computer is sort of in the process of exploding as well -_-


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Haha, exploding computers are dangerous.
> 
> Sure, I'm bored... got nothing to do, been waiting for you
> 
> I'm trying to add you to AIM for rules and settings like that... but my computer is sort of in the process of exploding as well -_-



Cool I'll be on in a sec


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> 2-3hours, excluding that one night where Nin, DS and I were on for like 4 hours lol.


_really  ... thats not too long  ... i mean i don't really play anymore now  ... i only fight people online ... no more training for me ... no more testing out character for me  ... i probably average like 4 hours a week dude  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _really  ... thats not too long  ... i mean i don't really play anymore now  ... i only fight people online ... no more training for me ... no more testing out character for me  ... i probably average like 4 hours a week dude  _



I don't do anything except online play, lol. SSE I haven't even gotten past 17% or so

I'm sure I'm playing more than most people who are still in high school, though. My exams come extremely late in the year compared to most people who are on east coast or something. June 10th and 11th, I think. So I don't really have to pressure myself to study until next month.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_but have you unlocked everyone yet  ... also ... is anyone up for some fight now  ... i might as well try to increase play time huh  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

rofl, woops on that last one... and my first death too


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

*ugh* keep killing myself... haha.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _but have you unlocked everyone yet  ... also ... is anyone up for some fight now  ... i might as well try to increase play time huh  _



ROB, Toon Link, and Wolf, are the ones I need to unlock still.

oh and jigglypuff


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Bah, pick Lucas or ROB again, I finally got my groove XD


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Bah, I finally gonna switch people and he leaves on me XD

GGs tho.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Bah, I finally gonna switch people and he leaves on me XD
> 
> GGs tho.



Yea they were fun.
I play well vs. Wario cause I used to play as him.
So I know whats coming. Your Wario is pretty good though


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea they were fun.
> I play well vs. Wario cause I used to play as him.
> So I know whats coming. Your Wario is pretty good though



Ah, you ass. Haha. It's a bit hard though, cuz even the tiny lag makes it impossible for me to gimp well :\

I was gonna switch to my second string though, cuz Metaknight and snake are both hard for wario.

I could probably get better if I played more people like you 1v1. I never get the chance to, sibs only do FFA -_-



Anyone else?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Yea the input lag was annoying with Snake


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll play for a little bit phantom, what's your fc?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

was on the last page.

1160-9442-9872

Added you.


@K-deps Yeah, I can do the sliding up smash w/ Wario in normal time (not that useful aside from surprising or comboing) but not in lag time


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ROB, Toon Link, and Wolf, are the ones I need to unlock still.
> 
> oh and jigglypuff


_I See  ... i love TL   ... yo BH ... good games huh  ... sorry for leaving so early ... but some people just came into my house to look at it cuz im trying to move ... i had to shut my shit down for that  ... im done for the day anyway so I'll fight anyone later  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the matches Nightmare. I need to improve my Toon Link. As for your Diddy Kong, it seems like your pretty good at him. Just use those annoying bananas more.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_Yeah ... sometime with Diddy i use bananas and sometimes i don't ... i have to learn to use them a lot more often  ... you TL is pretty good ... you just need to learn how to use his projectiles better  ... like heres a tip ... take out a bomb omb and jump over your enemy ... then toss it down at them and come charging in the downA attack ... that usually connects cuz of the confusion and your downA really is inaccurate ... you also should use the upB attack more when i get close to you ... its an annoying attack that racks up good damge ... and you really should use the down smash more often ... its a really good ground smash move thats hard to read and dodge most of the time  and um i just got time to play a lil more  ... get on again BH I wanna fight you again  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

zzz..sudden death =\


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_is anyone up to play  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _is anyone up to play  _



I'll play some, Phantom had to go I guess


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, mom got back, had to unload the car... damn you dodge a hell of a lot, man.

GG and a half


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _is anyone up to play  _



I can play you in about 45 minutes. Right now, I am doing some homework and then I am watching Scrubs.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I can play you in about 45 minutes. Right now, I am doing some homework and then I am watching Scrubs.


_sorry ... im officially done for the day ... i gotta do some HW now for school and shit and write my paper  ... yo timbers ... great games man ... your zelda is top notch and annoying as ever  ... your DDD is terrible ... im guessing now it was your first time playing as him  ... my diddy is terrible  though _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

You're um, the second person I've used him against in 1v1. You were using those smashes a lot, but TL and Diddy both has good range on their Fsmashes, and it moved me too far out of the way to sheildgrab. It's hard to punish with DDD without the shieldgrabbing, or at least to my knowledge. I was kind of hoping you'd start using tilts in your game, but I guess you gave that up along with Marth  

Good games, though.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You're um, the second person I've used him against in 1v1. You were using those smashes a lot, but TL and Diddy both has good range on their Fsmashes, and it moved me too far out of the way to sheildgrab. It's hard to punish with DDD without the shieldgrabbing, or at least to my knowledge. I was kind of hoping you'd start using tilts in your game, but I guess you gave that up along with Marth
> 
> Good games, though.


_ you ass  ... nah i try to use tilts its just they always come out as smashes ... serious question ... is there some way to tilt that i don't know about, cuz every time i attempt it, it takes too long and i get smashed the fuck out, like is there some hidden secret or an easier way ... i know all about diddy's tilts .. they are really good too ... its just my fingers have no fuckign restraint to them  ... everything almost comes out like a smash  ... yea marth is thrash to me now  ... btw for DDD ... you need to learn how to use his hammer hit ... its the hit with a jet engine inside it  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone up for some battles with my bro? For about half an hour, then he goes to sleep and I'll take over. He's got a room up, if you're already on my list.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 10, 2008)

Fun matches Timbers. That other person was my friend who came over. I had to go cause he had to leave and i have to drop him off. Well play more laters. Was fun. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ you ass  ... nah i try to use tilts its just they always come out as smashes ... serious question ... is there some way to tilt that i don't know about, cuz every time i attempt it, it takes too long and i get smashed the fuck out, like is there some hidden secret or an easier way ... i know all about diddy's tilts .. they are really good too ... its just my fingers have no fuckign restraint to them  ... everything almost comes out like a smash  ... yea marth is thrash to me now  ... btw for DDD ... you need to learn how to use his hammer hit ... its the hit with a jet engine inside it  _



DDD's jet hammer sucks so much. Seriously. My biggest problem is comboing his aerial game. I'll get like, one hit in, and then that's it.

And the joystick has to be pressed in the direction before you can push the button. It's relatively easy to do them out of a shield. Forward tilts, don't mash it or you'll start dashing. Just lightly press it one way.

*DK*: I really don't know how my up tilt didn't KO you at 150% when you were jigglypuff. That was bizarre.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_joysitck before button huh  ... time to train my tilts now  ... though my finger are idiotic ... i put too much power in the damn things  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _though my finger are idiotic ... i put too much power in the damn things  _



Naw I feel ya. My previous controller, my config was set so that my shorthops/jump button was pressed by my index finger, which worked perfectly for me. Then the one I recently got has a much less sensitive Z button, so I had to switch my jump and grab buttons. My thumb enjoys mashing shit. Both of them. Why I have a hard time doing shorthops, even after nearly 3 weeks of playing with this control config. I'm having to force myself to not fail at either.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_my jumps are great for me ... but its just ... when my thumbs feel the joystick they go berserk  ... its just smash this, smash that  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Nightmare. If you wanna improve your Diddy game watch this guys videos.
Link removed

He's the best Diddy I've seen.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Nightmare. If you wanna improve your Diddy game watch this guys videos.
> Link removed
> 
> He's the best Diddy I've seen.



That's why I keep getting raped by that tourney diddy player I play at the fighting game club on sat evenings...he's plays him the exact same way..and is really good.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Nightmare. If you wanna improve your Diddy game watch this guys videos.
> him
> 
> He's the best Diddy I've seen.



I'm not putting this guy's Diddy down any, because he looks really good with him, but his opponent was pretty bad. I was watching the Marth vs Diddy one, and all Marth did the entire time was spam fsmash. He couldn't even KO diddy with a tipped fsmash until 148% due to making the move so stale. That's depressingly sad.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Not as depressingly sad as the fact that I had to get k-dep's metaknight to 180 before I could kill him :\


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2008)

Lol Gimpyfishes bowser got owned..


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> *DK*: I really don't know how my up tilt didn't KO you at 150% when you were jigglypuff. That was bizarre.



That's cause Jiggly puff was showing why she is still in Smash after Smash 64, and proving why new Pokemon don't match up to her.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

Going online in probably 30 mins, so if anyone is up for some matches then lemme know.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 10, 2008)

I am! =D 30 minutes, huh? Alrighty.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

Yo Anki, ready to play?

Just let me know when you've made a room, anyone else that wants to play is free to join as well.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 10, 2008)

i am as well.

EDIT: i made a room.^^


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 10, 2008)

Hm...I don't have kingbayo ^^; Maybe you should make the room? o.o


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

You guys want me to make the room?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, if you have both of us, it's easier.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2008)

Alright then, give me a sec gotta run downstairs.

Anyone else is also welcome to join.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You guys want me to make the room?



yes please

@aniki. we gon have fix that arent weadding u soon as possible


----------



## Gamble (Apr 10, 2008)

anybody brawling 

I think Nin and you guys are full, Nin's room just says "brawling"


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 10, 2008)

Jigglypuff...I failed you. ;.;

Edit: Room's open, Timbers =o


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 11, 2008)

Fun matches guy. I tried to use DK the whole time but i kept dying. ;o;
I I Need sleep i work tomorrow morning, so i had to leave, laterz guy and hope to play you guys tomorrow. =D


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Jigglypuff...I failed you. ;.;



lol.
@Dk, y'd u leave?
edit: nevermind^


----------



## Gamble (Apr 11, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Jigglypuff...I failed you. ;.;
> 
> Edit: Room's open, Timbers =o



Who made the room ? Because there's only one open room on my list right now. Whoever's user is "LIGHT," and I already tried joining that 20minutes ago, but I was declined.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

its so irratating wen u fall off ledge swingin'
a waste of a life. i hate it. dont have a chance to recover cause u 
doin a downA or sumin like that....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 11, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> its so irratating wen u fall off ledge swingin'
> a waste of a life. i hate it. dont have a chance to recover cause u
> doin a downA or sumin like that....



I hear ya. Happens to me a lot in FFAs. I'll go in for a dtilt and some doofus will come throwing their fat self into me as I do it.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 11, 2008)

WHAT?! THIS IS....THIS IS MADNESS! DAMN YOU, MANAPHY!

Edit: I'm gonna commit suicide for now. I'm tired and I just want to watch the battles.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 11, 2008)

Good games. That last match on FD royally screwed me towards the end lol. I couldn't go anywhere that wasn't in your reach Nin because of that stupid bumper  And then those stupid bombs >< I tried getting them off and ended up getting smashed. Blah, I would have died either way.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 11, 2008)

Good games Chem, Anki, D K, and Timbers.

I was wondering why you were suiciding Anki.

@Timbers

Yeah I saw that, I was getting tired so I just wanted to finish the match as soon as possible. 

Also since your in the team tournament, you can now go and find your round 1 opponents and face them.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 11, 2008)

Good games everyone! Some truly hilarious moments. XD I guess free for alls aren't so bad after all...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers
> 
> Yeah I saw that, I was getting tired so I just wanted to finish the match as soon as possible.
> 
> Also since your in the team tournament, you can now go and find your round 1 opponents and face them.


Yeah, no problem 

And I'll go check it later.


Anki Rendan said:


> Good games everyone! Some truly hilarious moments. XD I guess free for alls aren't so bad after all...



Free for alls are great. I wasn't particularly fond of Chem just standing back the entire time chucking nades at us when he used Snake, but that was only one time so I can't really complain. FFAs in general usually get at least one person that just stand back and spam projectiles every match, though, which gets pretty frustrating, but our ffas were pretty good tonight


----------



## Maycara (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry guys I am out for awhile, net is gone for probably a long time  On Library computer atm.


----------



## Akira (Apr 11, 2008)

Is anyone elses Wi-Fi Connection sucking really badly? Even though I can spectate I keep getting disconnected from the basic brawl before even joining the match?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sorry guys I am out for awhile, net is gone for probably a long time  On Library computer atm.



y:amazed
what happend???


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

*waits for people to start showing up again*


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2008)

_wanna fight phantom  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

sure, gimme a second, I'll add you to AIM.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2008)

_ill sign on aim now  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

currently playin zelda:twighlight.....a game i havent turned on since ssbb came out.
i'll be playin brawl lata....must...play...zelda....


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone up for a match? I haven't played many human opponents so I prolly suck, but my FC is in my sig.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm extremely pissed right now and I need to get some Brawling outta my system. Anyone wanna be my punching bag opponent today? Any ruleset, any stage, as many people can join as they want, I don't give a damn right now...


EDIT*
Mullet. Add you if you add me!


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

Shirker said:


> I'm extremely pissed right now and I need to get some Brawling outta my system. Anyone wanna be my punching bag opponent today? Any ruleset, any stage, as many people can join as they want, I don't give a damn right now...
> 
> 
> EDIT*
> Mullet. Add you if you add me!



Added you.

EDIT: Awesome games man, loved the Sonic vs. Fox fight we had, so friggin close.

That sucked when you ran into the crate with you fireflower going though T_T


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> currently playin zelda:twighlight.....a game i havent turned on since ssbb came out.
> i'll be playin brawl lata....must...play...zelda....



and mario galaxy


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2008)

Good games Mullet Power. You got better as time passed, you're good! You certainly help me vent, anyway 

Sorry I cut off on ya. Guy's gotta eat. I'm not sure when I'll be on because I'm still in a bad mood, but again, nice dude.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Good games Mullet Power. You got better as time passed, you're good! You certainly help me vent, anyway
> 
> Sorry I cut off on ya. Guy's gotta eat. I'm not sure when I'll be on because I'm still in a bad mood, but again, nice dude.



I understand, it no problem.

Anyone else up for some matches, just let me know.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tempting. It sounds like you're good. If that's the case, please face me. I like a good challenge. It helps one improve.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Tempting. It sounds like you're good. If that's the case, please face me. I like a good challenge. It helps one improve.



Sure thing, hope i live up to your expectation ^_^

EDIT: Added your FC from the other thread


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ahh thanks. Alright, I'll add yours too. I'll see you on. I'll post back here when I'm done as I have some stuff to do later.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

*bored again* I wish my brothers would play w/ me.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

allllllrite damnit. fullfilled my duty to play zelda.
whos up for hours of brawling???

or even a few matches 'pending on how ya feel....
any takers??


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll play you king... 1160-9442-9872


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be on tonight playing with friends and what not. trying to get in some practice tonight. If anyone wants to play i'll join the room. i am also up for FFAs. =D


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'll play you king... 1160-9442-9872



allrite. 
gimme bout 5min. gotta set up and add ya.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll make the game.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

Try again... wasn't paying attention when you tried to join, haha.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

haha, GASSED!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking for someone to battle with. Anyone on?


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah you raped me Sauske1_2 T_T


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Yeah you raped me Sauske1_2 T_T



Don't be so disappointed. I have never seen a person as skillful with Zelda as you are. And I'm not lying. You almost had me a few times.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Don't be so disappointed. I have never seen a person as skillful with Zelda as you are. And I'm not lying. You almost had me a few times.



Yeah I need to practice sweet spotting her forward air though. But yeah good games. My problem is all my friends sucked in Melee so I never had anyone good to fight.

If anyone else is up for matches I'll play.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm up for some matches.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

Mullet, check your pm.

GGs bayo.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

lol forgot to change controls


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

Leave and rejoin then.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Mullet, check your pm.
> 
> GGs bayo.



good wario.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

GGs mullet... haha, damn, that footstool kicked my ass last game.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 11, 2008)

Good games Phantom your wario is insane, only got win at end from lucky headjump T_T


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish I coulda landed a fart on you though... I suck at landing that :\


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 11, 2008)

Very fun matches bayo. Sorry I left early I had to go pick up something at the store. I should be back on in a bit though. Like 5-10 minutes. It was fun playing you 1v1 instead of FFAs, I tend to mess around and do random stuff on FFAs compared to 1v1s. Hope to play you later, and good games. =D

@Sasuke1_2
Hey man haven't seen you either. I go to NF every once in a while to mess with people, but not as much as I used to. I'll add you so we can play some games. Should be fun. I am more on AIM and in here now, so those would be the best places to find. I rarely go to NF main site now though, unless I want to argue the latest Naruto Chapters. XD
See you around man.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm up for some games, anyone on?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Very fun matches bayo. Sorry I left early I had to go pick up something at the store. I should be back on in a bit though. Like 5-10 minutes. It was fun playing you 1v1 instead of FFAs, I tend to mess around and do random stuff on FFAs compared to 1v1s. Hope to play you later, and good games. =D
> 
> @Sasuke1_2
> Hey man haven't seen you either. I go to NF every once in a while to mess with people, but not as much as I used to. I'll add you so we can play some games. Should be fun. I am more on AIM and in here now, so those would be the best places to find. I rarely go to NF main site now though, unless I want to argue the latest Naruto Chapters. XD
> See you around man.




yea man, u screwed me
i had at least one more hour in me
im playin mario galaxy now. i hope i feel like playin later and/or ur still on.
we have a score to settle,lol

@sasuke, yea. i too would like to play ya


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

kingbayo, PhantomX(need ur code), Dark Kakashi, and Skeets. Im adding you guys now. Who would like to have a 1 on 1?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll probably be on later. So I'll let you know.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 11, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yea man, u screwed me
> i had at least one more hour in me
> im playin mario galaxy now. i hope i feel like playin later and/or ur still on.
> we have a score to settle,lol



LOL sorry about that. But I had to leave.
Yeah hope to play you later, I am going back on soon. I might be on late tonight too. And I am just fine settling a score with you. =D



Sasuke1_2 said:


> kingbayo, PhantomX(need ur code), Dark Kakashi, and Skeets. Im adding you guys now. Who would like to have a 1 on 1?



I am adding you now, and hope to see you online later.
If I manage to get a free room we can go 1v1 otherwise I should eb with other people, since I have nothing else to do. 1v1 is fine until I see friends trying to join, then is crazy FFAs. XD

K people I am logging on in a few minutes at 10PM Central time. So hope to have a few matches with you guys. =D


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> LOL sorry about that. But I had to leave.
> Yeah hope to play you later, I am going back on soon. I might be on late tonight too. And I am just fine settling a score with you. =D
> 
> 
> ...



Cool I'll see you there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna do some matches?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 11, 2008)

ill play if you still want to, Nin


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 11, 2008)

Fun matches Sasuke, Bayo, and whoever the other person was. It was fun playing you guys. I am hungry so I left the room. I will be back on after I eat though if anyone wants to play. =D


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone wanna do some matches?



I'm done for the day, but I'd be glad to add you for next time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches Sasuke, Bayo, and whoever the other person was. It was fun playing you guys. I am hungry so I left the room. I will be back on after I eat though if anyone wants to play. =D



I was the other one.  It was some nice matches. Too bad I accidentally killed myself when I was Lucas.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ill play if you still want to, Nin



Alright Timbers. 

Give me a bit, just trying to find this song to upload to my phone. :sweat



Sasuke1_2 said:


> I'm done for the day, but I'd be glad to add you for next time.



Ah, okay no problem.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 12, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I was the other one.  It was some nice matches. Too bad I accidentally killed myself when I was Lucas.



Ah kk.
That last stock was seeing to be interesting we were both down to 1 stock each and then.. i'm like.. o_O he flew by me... oh he went down... >_>
We need to have another Lucas v Ness match, that was fun. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

alright nin, say when you're ready =p


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ill play if you still want to, Nin



Timbers, do you mind if I add you too?



Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches Sasuke, Bayo, and whoever the other person was. It was fun playing you guys. I am hungry so I left the room. I will be back on after I eat though if anyone wants to play. =D





BrandonHeat said:


> I was the other one.  It was some nice matches. Too bad I accidentally killed myself when I was Lucas.



Yeah man that was good. I actually did better with Snake than I thought I would. I'm done for the day though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Ah kk.
> That last stock was seeing to be interesting we were both down to 1 stock each and then.. i'm like.. o_O he flew by me... oh he went down... >_>
> We need to have another Lucas v Ness match, that was fun. =D



You had that nice PK Fire bat combo working for you. It would be great to to have a 1 on 1 battle. But we all know Lucas > Ness.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice playing you Sasuke. We need to have some 1v1s next time. Though it was fun when DK got 11 kills that one match. ;D



BrandonHeat said:


> Well we all know Lucas > Ness.



You sure proved it.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lucas has a good Up+A. He can really take an opponent out if he can connect with it.



			
				Dark Kakashi said:
			
		

> Nice playing you Sasuke. We need to have some 1v1s next time. Though it was fun when DK got 11 kills that one match. ;D



Yeah I had fun too. We'll have a 1 on 1 next time. You did pretty good with DK. If only I didn't self destruct once. =/ lol


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 12, 2008)

Violen-nin, I'm adding you for future gameage. I added your AIM as well. It's more fun to talk to people while you play them, imo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> alright nin, say when you're ready =p



Sure no problem.

Just trying to convert the file to a .wav then upload it then I'll be ready. 



PhantomX said:


> Violen-nin, I'm adding you for future gameage. I added your AIM as well. It's more fun to talk to people while you play them, imo.



Alright.

Only thing is, those e-mails on my profile are old. 

I can PM you my current AIM or MSN if you want, I use MSN more but I do use AIM as well sometimes.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I was the other one.  It was some nice matches. Too bad I accidentally killed myself when I was Lucas.



ur good. add me and i add you next time im on


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

@Timbers

Alright ready, sorry for the wait.

Lemme know when you've made a room, gotta go downstairs and turn on the Wii and go online still.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2008)

So we got a new member eh?

What are thoughts on the man?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers
> 
> Alright ready, sorry for the wait.
> 
> Lemme know when you've made a room, gotta go downstairs and turn on the Wii and go online still.



made, ill be right back in 5 minutes though

edit: back


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

@Timbers

Alright, just post when your back and I'll join.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

ive been back


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Lmao, my bad Timbers didn't notice your edit. 

Ok I'm joining now.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 12, 2008)

Yo Nin and Timbers! Do you guys mind if I spectate your battles? I'm pretty bored. XD


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

HAY GUIZ MINE FC IZ 1762 2345 7502

ADD ME TO GET YOUR ASSES WHIPPED

(pm me if you add me so I can add you back)


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> Just trying to convert the file to a .wav then upload it then I'll be ready.
> 
> ...



Sure, MSN works too. PM them please.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know why we're lagging so much tonight =\


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

I think that's enough for one night. Fun FFA's guys. We couldn't finish our match at the end there Tim....damn connection. Lol when everyone killed themselves on 75 mm. Clause is pretty good.

@ Tim...we had a few 1 vs 1 tonight. The Olimar vs Fox one was close, but Olimar pulled it off in the end. The Wolf and Fox one was close too...but damn cars lol. It seemed like the Lucario vs D3 was shaping up to be good...but of course we lost connection.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Well there's only two reasons why I may lag.

1) The modem is upstairs with the computer and router, and the Wii is downstairs..but this has never been an issue at all.

2) There's a huge thunder storm going on outside. 

@Good games Anki, Timbers, and Calam.

Bah I killed my self first on 75 mm so everyone took my lead. 

The reason I killed myself a few times is because I was eating during other matches, so I don't know why you guys killed yourselves too. :S

All in all fun games.

The only lame match was, when Clouse was Kirby. It didn't bother me that I was dead, but the fact he sat by the edge waiting to swallow someone and jump of the edge was just lame. Like I do it sometimes for fun and a useful suicide tactic, but I don't sit there for god knows how long waiting and doing nothing..and the sound of the swallow was annoying the hell out of me. I was waiting for one of you to kill him but you fought around him and let him win in the end, how lame. -_-


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, fun FFAs. I was getting a bit depressed that the lag wouldn't leave us. It might have been me, I'm not sure. I was lagging earlier today too. Not sure if it was a coincidence or not, but I didn't like that I had to button mash to get my inputs in. I cancelled Fox's illusion like 3 times doing it playing with you guys, which ended up killing me <.< Ah well, was fun.



-CALAMITY- said:


> I think that's enough for one night. Fun FFA's guys. We couldn't finish our match at the end there Tim....damn connection. Lol when everyone killed themselves on 75 mm. Clause is pretty good.
> 
> @ Tim...we had a few 1 vs 1 tonight. The Olimar vs Fox one was close, but Olimar pulled it off in the end. The Wolf and Fox one was close too...but damn cars lol. It seemed like the Lucario vs D3 was shaping up to be good...but of course we lost connection.


Olimar vs Fox, Fox is pretty much destined to lose that one. I couldn't even get close enough to you without you hurling those damn pikmin at me =p You're the second Olimar I've fought, though, so I don't really know any good counters against him yet. 

Fox and Wolf was good. I know I'll start sounding repetitive here, but the lag during those matches was obscene. I couldn't even airdodge you at all, and I ended up getting juggled a lot <.< I'm not taking anything away from you with the Olimar match. You outplayed me there..but mario circuit was blargh. 


Violent-nin said:


> The only lame match was, when Clouse was Kirby. It didn't bother me that I was dead, but the fact he sat by the edge waiting to swallow someone and jump of the edge was just lame. Like I do it sometimes for fun and a useful suicide tactic, but I don't sit there for god knows how long waiting and doing nothing..and the sound of the swallow was annoying the hell out of me. I was waiting for one of you to kill him but you fought around him and let him win in the end, how lame. -_-



Yeah, that was pretty crappy. I guess he was doing it for shits n giggles, but whatever. I chucked a few auraspheres at him while me and Cal were going at it for that dumbass inhaling sound to stop <_< I would have gone after him, but yeah if he was just planning on suiciding with me I didn't want anything to do with it. Kirby's recovery greatly outranges Lucario...I woulda gotten gimped easily. I probably would have beaten him that match too, but I didn't know that jigglypuff's rollout increased in priority as it was charged. I kept cancelling it, so I assumed I could do the same to a bigger charge. I was wrong. blah.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Olimar vs Fox, Fox is pretty much destined to lose that one. I couldn't even get close enough to you without you hurling those damn pikmin at me =p You're the second Olimar I've fought, though, so I don't really know any good counters against him yet.
> 
> Fox and Wolf was good. I know I'll start sounding repetitive here, but the lag during those matches was obscene. I couldn't even airdodge you at all, and I ended up getting juggled a lot <.< I'm not taking anything away from you with the Olimar match. You outplayed me there..but mario circuit was blargh.



Yeah I noticed I hit you with 3 Uairs in a row..I was like wth? Olimar is really fun to use, but I need to get some of his other moves down. Mario is fun, as is D3. Jigglypuff is fun just for the hell of it. I still can't get Snake down lol..he's hard for me to use. I was trying that Usmah slide on that one match on FD..but I only pulled if off once.

Yeah...that was kinda lame in regaurd to the Kirby thing, sitting there sucking lol. It's a shame he caught us both with the same damn move.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I noticed I hit you with 3 Uairs in a row..I was like wth? Olimar is really fun to use, but I need to get some of his other moves down. Mario is fun, as is D3. Jigglypuff is fun just for the hell of it. I still can't get Snake down lol..he's hard for me to use. I was trying that Usmah slide on that one match on FD..but I only pulled if off once..


Yer. You hit me with like 4 usmashes in a row too at one point of the game.

DDD is loads of fun. I haven't played him against many people yet. I need to start practicing with him more. I need to stop using new characters though. The ones I am "good" with are only subpar in terms of my skill. I'm sitting at like, Zelda, Fox, Lucario, ZSS, DDD, Marth. I've dropped Sheik for this reason, I don't want to play anymore characters than the ones I have already <_<


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yer. You hit me with like 4 usmashes in a row too at one point of the game.
> 
> DDD is loads of fun. I haven't played him against many people yet. I need to start practicing with him more. I need to stop using new characters though. The ones I am "good" with are only subpar in terms of my skill. I'm sitting at like, Zelda, Fox, Lucario, ZSS, DDD, Marth. I've dropped Sheik for this reason, I don't want to play anymore characters than the ones I have already <_<



Lol....

Yeah I need to stop constantly using new characters as well. I need to stick with TL, Lucas, Marth, maybe Ike(a big maybe), Wario, MK, and probably Fox so I can focus only on them in 1v1's. But, using newer people like I did( Peach, Mario, Luigi, Wolf, Snake, and Jiggly) can be fun in FFA's.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2008)

Nobody on at the moment?

Crap.

I will be on in the afternoon, if anyone wants to vs.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 12, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Nobody on at the moment?
> 
> Crap.
> 
> I will be on in the afternoon, if anyone wants to vs.



shion lets brawl
damn hes gone


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_anyone up for some fights 
EDIT: fuck can't play now  
_


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol....
> 
> Yeah I need to stop constantly using new characters as well. I need to stick with TL, Lucas, Marth, maybe Ike(a big maybe), Wario, MK, and probably Fox so I can focus only on them in 1v1's. But, using newer people like I did( Peach, Mario, Luigi, Wolf, Snake, and Jiggly) can be fun in FFA's.



Another Wario and Olimar player <3 I also use Diddy, ROB, and Game and Watch [notice a trend? I like the lulz characters]

You shoulda just gone ZSS vs his Olimar, Timbers -_- Then again, assuming he doesn't dodge as poorly as I did those games (or he's played ZSS at all [which I haven't, since she NEVER comes up on random]), it probably won't be so hard for them.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahhh, so Calamity was Ryu? Didn't know, he was quite good. XD It was fun as always, but I became tired rather early, and I let my brother take over. I wasn't around when he did that Kirby thing though, I must've been asleep. I'm sorry about that, guys. =/


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone up for some morning Brawlin'?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Shirker you still on?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah... Skeets... 

Yes, I'm still on. Wanna Brawl?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

Im on >_>.....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay! Skeets is a no-show. I've got a room open right now.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

Shirkier wanna play?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

I was talkin' to you when I typed that 

Come on in.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh ok lol           .


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

Shirker you didnt add me....


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

My bad, my little brother wanted to play Guilty Gear with me.
I'll be on in 20 minutes or so. Reckless I'll add you.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

odd... I'm positive I added you, like, a month ago. Hold on, I'll take care-a that right now.

EDIT*
@Skeets: No problem braaahh.

EDIT2*
Reck, I need your code.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets im gonna add you too

my FC is 1762 2345 7502


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone on want to battle?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be on in a few minute if anyone wants to battle. =D


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I'll be on in a few minute if anyone wants to battle. =D



I will take you on.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 12, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I will take you on.



Cool, I'll add you and see you online. =D


----------



## Kittan (Apr 12, 2008)

imma try and get on, FC is 4339-2151-9996


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll have a room up in a bit for whoever wants to play.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'll have a room up in a bit for whoever wants to play.



Ill be there
Your brawl name is snake right?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Not now. It's just arrows.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry I had to leave DK. I have to go eat now. Nice matches anyway. Your pretty good a Pikachu. My squirtle had no chance.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Good games Dep, I'll be back in a bit I have to go pick up a friend. 
Input lag is such a bitch, it makes Air dodging impossible...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 12, 2008)

Fun Matches BH. My Ness almost pulled off the comeback in that first match. ;D
GGs. Was fun playing you. Hope to play you again some time. =D


----------



## K-deps (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Good games Dep, I'll be back in a bit I have to go pick up a friend.
> Input lag is such a bitch, it makes Air dodging impossible...



Especially when you gotta dodge grenade mines and c4
All dodging is hard with input lag


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

Great games Recks!..... for you anyway. It seems the only guy that can fare well against your Diddy was my Sonic . I need to brush up a bit. Man that chimp is annoying! 

Sorry I cut off on ya. When my Dad gets on the net, the lag becomes unbearable. I'm done for now...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Great games Recks!..... for you anyway. It seems the only guy that can fare well against your Diddy was my Sonic . I need to brush up a bit. Man that chimp is annoying!
> 
> Sorry I cut off on ya. When my Dad gets on the net, the lag becomes unbearable. I'm done for now...



Yea I cant believe you got me with sonic!! I play my friends sonic all the time!!

lol Yea great games, It's cool, the lag was getting annoying >_<

See ya online


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Especially when you gotta dodge grenade mines and c4
> All dodging is hard with input lag


I'm back, wanna run those back?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets make the room
Ill be on waiting


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Another Wario and Olimar player <3 I also use Diddy, ROB, and Game and Watch [notice a trend? I like the lulz characters]
> 
> You shoulda just gone ZSS vs his Olimar, Timbers -_- Then again, assuming he doesn't dodge as poorly as I did those games (or he's played ZSS at all [which I haven't, since she NEVER comes up on random]), it probably won't be so hard for them.



Yeah I fought his ZSS before...so I kinda know how he plays her. The again  Tim and I haven't had the proper 1 v 1 when he uses her. I'm not counting the when it was down to only us with Wario vs ZSS fight on Skyworld, even though I won that he was gimped becasue it was a FFA.

Yeah I really like Olimar and Wario. They are hella fun to use.. If it's alright with you Ima add you.




PhantomX said:


> Ahhh, so Calamity was Ryu? Didn't know, he was quite good. XD It was fun as always, but I became tired rather early, and I let my brother take over. I wasn't around when he did that Kirby thing though, I must've been asleep. I'm sorry about that, guys. =/



Lol...it's no big deal. I saw you didn't play much...you played Lucario and Jiggly right? You were pretty good with them...moreso Jiggly IMO.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Good games Dep. Online = Shit.

I'll be playing offline now...


----------



## K-deps (Apr 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Good games Dep. Online = Shit.
> 
> I'll be playing offline now...



Good Games
If only the online was perfect.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_ok now i can play ... anyone up for some fights ...  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_wow ... did every brawler just die  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol @ our matches K-Deps..it seems we never really try in a majority of our matches. Lol sorry if I disgraced your Diddy when playing him rofl.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_wanna play cal  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol @ our matches K-Deps..it seems we never really try in a majority of our matches. Lol sorry if I disgraced your Diddy when playing him rofl.



Yea good games.
As you could see I didn't really try with Diddy
Btw you use f-air and f-smash a lot with marth. It's a little excessive

Question for everyone: 
What's more important?
A Brawl Tournament or a Soccer game


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea good games.
> As you could see I didn't really try with Diddy
> Btw you use f-air and f-smash a lot with marth. It's a little excessive
> 
> ...



Lol....I wasn;t really trying with Marth either...hell I wasn't even trying with Lucas lol. We need to play seriously somethime.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea good games.
> As you could see I didn't really try with Diddy
> Btw you use f-air and f-smash a lot with marth. It's a little excessive
> 
> ...


_Soccer game man  ... and cal play mothafucka   _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Soccer game man  ... and cal play mothafucka   _



Lol....maybe another time, I've been playing for 2 1/2 hrs...need food.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_whatever man   _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _whatever man   _



Oh don't worry man...we'll play...sooner than you think.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_nah its cool cuz im eating now too  ... i once again can't play  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You shoulda just gone ZSS vs his Olimar, Timbers -_- Then again, assuming he doesn't dodge as poorly as I did those games (or he's played ZSS at all [which I haven't, since she NEVER comes up on random]), it probably won't be so hard for them.


I only played him once. I was kind of expecting he'd use Fox for our dittos, which is why I did choose Fox. 

I'm not even sure how you're suppose to approach an Olimar, which is why I just kept using her whip or dash->dtilt/jab . She doesn't have any projectiles worth mentioning either. 


-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I fought his ZSS before...so I kinda know how he plays her. The again  Tim and I haven't had the proper 1 v 1 when he uses her. I'm not counting the when it was down to only us with Wario vs ZSS fight on Skyworld, even though I won that he was gimped becasue it was a FFA.


Bleh, skyworld. All of my deaths were because of no ledges lol. Tether recovery is so bad on that map. I played Nin's Ganon yesterday with her. I was surprisingly doing pretty well, but I suicided 3 times. It was mainly due to me experimenting with her tether edgeguarding. I wanted to see how effective it was, but I always ran out too far and killed myself lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Bleh, skyworld. All of my deaths were because of no ledges lol. Tether recovery is so bad on that map. I played Nin's Ganon yesterday with her. I was surprisingly doing pretty well, but I suicided 3 times. It was mainly due to me experimenting with her tether edgeguarding. I wanted to see how effective it was, but I always ran out too far and killed myself lol.




Lol..hence why I don't count that as a victory lol. I might be up for some 1 v 1  a little later Tim.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I might be up for some 1 v 1  a little later Tim.



Glorious


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Geez, I finally got Calling to the Night..I only had to beat on Sandbags for about 45 mins. :S

Anyways I'm online right now if anyone is up for some matches.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Geez, I finally got Calling to the Night..I only had to beat on Sandbags for about 45 mins. :S
> 
> Anyways I'm online right now if anyone is up for some matches.



Took me about 30 minutes. XD
I had Sandbags and Pokeballs. I finally got the song when Mew came out and drop offs CDs. =D
I took many purty Pokemans pictures. <3


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_join my game Nin ... imma get my ass handed to me but its fun playing someone tough  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Give me a sec Nightmare, trying to find my phone.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_aight man  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Geez, I finally got Calling to the Night..I only had to beat on Sandbags for about 45 mins. :S
> 
> Anyways I'm online right now if anyone is up for some matches.





Dark Kakashi said:


> Took me about 30 minutes. XD
> I had Sandbags and Pokeballs. I finally got the song when Mew came out and drop offs CDs. =D
> I took many purty Pokemans pictures. <3



I have the song and I don't recall doing anything special to get it <_<


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2008)

hey. ne one wanna play a ffa wit me and my bro??
jump in.

Edit: nevamind. jumped in wit c-pip


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_Great matches Nin  ...  im so happy ... i finally beat you ... TWICE  ... you got a good MK ... hes annoying as hell but i beat him ... that ending was great ... a quick air hit and you were finished _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

Cal I have room made


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2008)

lol. nin@yoshi


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_yo anyone up to play now  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo anyone up to play now  _



my codes at the bottom


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Great matches Nin  ...  im so happy ... i finally beat you ... TWICE  ... you got a good MK ... hes annoying as hell but i beat him ... that ending was great ... a quick air hit and you were finished _



Haha yeah, fun matches.

Yup, I'll get you back next time. 



kingbayo said:


> lol. nin@yoshi



Lol I always use Yoshi to suicide, I only suicide if someones at the door or I'm eating or something along those lines.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 12, 2008)

Some reason or the other I cant get into Flare's game. Keeping getting and error code.

Edit: Says something bout no response or me not being on your Friends list.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> my codes at the bottom


_gimme like 3 minutes and I'll add you ... just making something for my lil sick sister  _


Violent-nin said:


> Haha yeah, fun matches.
> 
> Yup, I'll get you back next time.
> 
> ...


_your fox was terrible against my diddy in that falcon stage  ... you dug your own grave for choosing that stage  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

I picked Random.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha yeah, fun matches.
> 
> Yup, I'll get you back next time.
> 
> ...



me and my bro lol'd so hard. me at him, and him cuz he neva seen no body suicide b4


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I picked Random.


_ shit happens huh _


kingbayo said:


> me and my bro lol'd so hard. me at him, and him cuz he neva seen no body suicide b4


_HOLY SHIT BAYO  ... I'm HAMZA the dude you were fighting like 5 minutes ago on DK's games  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

Good games Cal 

I nearly shit myself in that last match. I would have actually pulled off a Ken combo on you but I missed the spike and it sent you back onto the stage 

*Ronin*: I have you added. O_o


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah good games..looks like you've found the countet to Olimar. Those damn Wadle Dee's. The Fox vs Fox matches were always pretty close. I can't belive I suicided twice with Wolf in that one match lol. I Lol'ed when you got that spiked thing in the D3 vs Marth match. Olimar vs ZSS was pretty damn close...I need to work with him more since I just started using him two days ago.

My poor Lucas's short range got the best of him in that Fox match..ah well. I need to work with his range more. Maybe I should have used PK fire for spacing more. Your D3 is pretty good. I trying to make CF one of my alts, but against Marth it's pretty hard lol. But, I haven't used him as much as lets say YL or Math so it's all good. So much for a "few pegs above me lol". But they were damn good matches..

Oonce again I say.."DAMN WADLEDEE's!!"

Edit: Zelda vs Fox was pretty close too..but I got careless at the end..and kept runnig into sheildgrabs.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ shit happens huh _
> 
> _HOLY SHIT BAYO  ... I'm HAMZA the dude you were fighting like 5 minutes ago on DK's games  _



oh crap'shit. u were hamza....well alrite!!!

@dk, lololololol. that wario board jus then was fuckin hilarious!1
all those hammers:laugh


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

waddle dees are awesome  

I was surprised I did as well as I did with DDD. I screwed up some of his ftilts, which lead me to get punished by his obscenely laggy dash attack, but other than that I think I did okay with him.

I wasn't keeping track with the fox vs fox matches. I felt like I was slipping in a few of them, though. I need to concentrate more =p

Lucas has an obscene amount of range O_o I don't know what you're talking about  

I planned on using Lucario next, but I started getting a bit bored of the 1v1s. Great games though


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> oh crap'shit. u were hamza....well alrite!!!
> 
> @dk, lololololol. that wario board jus then was fuckin hilarious!1
> all those hammers:laugh


_I think the more important thing to say is ... Can ya fight now _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I think the more important thing to say is ... Can ya fight now _



sorry
already battling


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_aight no problem  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> waddle dees are awesome
> 
> I was surprised I did as well as I did with DDD. I screwed up some of his ftilts, which lead me to get punished by his obscenely laggy dash attack, but other than that I think I did okay with him.
> 
> ...



I think I won 2 of the Fox matches and you won 3 or 4 or somethin like that. Either way it help both our Foxes improve. In regaurd to Lucas fight I was probably was relying on to many Bair, and Fair, to get close rather than PK fire for spacing. I didn't use any Nair's for some reason lol.

We never had a Marth ditto, but we can do that later. Zelda was fun to fight,   but I haven't fought many Zelda's 1 vs 1 before. Fox still did well regaurdless. I was surprised I dodged as many Din's Fire as I did lol.

Wario didn't come out today neither did TL, but I'll use them next time.

EDIT:No nvm..I think ima take a break.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah I am, just finished eating. So looking for a game at the moment.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I am, just finished eating. So looking for a game at the moment.



I don't think I ever fought you before. Lets battle.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think I won 2 of the Fox matches and you won 3 or 4 or somethin like that. Either way it help both our Foxes improve. In regaurd to Lucas fight I was probably was relying on to many Bair, and Fair, to get close rather than PK fire for spacing. I didn't use any Nair's for some reason lol.
> 
> We never had a Marth ditto, but we can do that later. Zelda was fun to fight,   but I haven't fought many Zelda's 1 vs 1 before. Fox still did well regaurdless. I was surprised I dodged as many Din's Fire as I did lol.
> 
> Wario didn't come out today neither did TL, but I'll use them next time.



Yeah, the only fights I've used Zelda against have been dittos, so I definitely need to find a better strategy for characters who are faster (Fox) as her dtilts and dsmash suddenly become a lot less useful. Yeah, I'm glad we got our Fox dittos finally  It did help me. I'm convinced that his shine is nearly useless, now. Way too many characters can recover much easier than melee.

Chem's Lucas seems to use a lot of shorthopped dairs to approach. It looks pretty effective, and I think it's like 21% damage if all three hits connect. Of course it'll grow stale if it keeps getting spammed, but it looks efficient.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I don't think I ever fought you before. Lets battle.



Sure.

I have to add you though. 

Edit: Make a room and I'll join.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah, the only fights I've used Zelda against have been dittos, so I definitely need to find a better strategy for characters who are faster (Fox) as her dtilts and dsmash suddenly become a lot less useful. Yeah, I'm glad we got our Fox dittos finally  It did help me. I'm convinced that his shine is nearly useless, now. Way too many characters can recover much easier than melee.
> 
> Chem's Lucas seems to use a lot of shorthopped dairs to approach. It looks pretty effective, and I think it's like 21% damage if all three hits connect. Of course it'll grow stale if it keeps getting spammed, but it looks efficient.



Yeah the Fair seemed like they be the best apporach method..as long as it's not spammed.

Great matches though Tim..look foward to more.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 12, 2008)

Fun matches guys, GGs, bayo, nightmare, BX 3 and Company =p. Night left early. o_O.
Bayo nice matches as always. BX 3 fun matches. That Yo-yo should have hit and killed you! ;o;
I have enjoyed playing Ness the last few days, he is really fun. I might pick him up as a main. =D
Sorry Ieft, but I am constantly checking the team thread to see if my opponents are ready to play. So that is why I have been dropping out of matches early. Sorry about that. o_o;
I'll play you guys later on some 1v1s to make up for it. =D
 But these FFAs have been fun. ^_^


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice matches Nin. Your really good. One of the better people I have played so far. Sorry I had to leave but I am starting to get a headache. I usually play better though.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_yo i just opened up a room ... anyone wanna hop in and fight  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Fun matches Brandon.

The input lag was annoying the hell outta me, hence all the suicides. When I suicide you don't have to kill yourself as well, I like digging my way out of holes I created. 

I couldn't get any of my techniques to work with Link except one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2008)

The bomb throw technique is something I have never seen. I should try that on my spare time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Bah don't steal my techniques. 

Just kidding, yeah it's something I've been doing in the original smash, I have a lot other tricks with Link but I can't seem to get them off for whatever reason.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_sorry for leaving so early Nin  ... but im done with brawl for the day ... i gotta leave and take care of my lil sis now  ... yo i think we had 2 matches ... the last one was Lucas(first time using him) vs Falco ... but what was the first one  _


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches guys, GGs, bayo, nightmare, BX 3 and Company =p. Night left early. o_O.
> Bayo nice matches as always. BX 3 fun matches. That Yo-yo should have hit and killed you! ;o;
> I have enjoyed playing Ness the last few days, he is really fun. I might pick him up as a main. =D
> Sorry Ieft, but I am constantly checking the team thread to see if my opponents are ready to play. So that is why I have been dropping out of matches early. Sorry about that. o_o;
> ...



DSK was a buddy that was visiting at the time. I haven't had that much fun online in a while; KO's, explosions and Smash Balls galore 
We have to do that stuff again sometime, seriously.

You're Ness is pretty good. If you main him is may be a step in the right direction, as long as you clean him up a bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

It's alright man, I'm about to head out anyways.

Ah you were G&W the first match and I was Kirby.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_oh right  ... mr GAY and watch ... i hate that guy ... also my first time using him  ... your falco improved greatly after my kills with lucas  ... _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww c'mon he ain't that bad.

Yeah I just adapted to how you were playing.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2008)

_ i hate game and watch in brawl ... he sucks  ... yes i saw that man ... Lucas is not that bad  ... i just need to learn how to apply his long range moves better  _


----------



## Ronin (Apr 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ i hate game and watch in brawl ... he sucks  ... yes i saw that man ... Lucas is not that bad  ... i just need to learn how to apply his long range moves better  _



Lucas has Long range attcks? I hope your not talking about pk fire..

Also I need to get some matches tomorrow, I havent played vs anyone online in about a week or so so anyone who will be free tomorrow lemme know. Hit me up the usual way, through aim/msn.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 12, 2008)

Game and Watch can be monstrous... I'm still learning to play him, but he can devastate. His biggest issue is how light he is.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ i hate game and watch in brawl ... he sucks  ... yes i saw that man ... Lucas is not that bad  ... i just need to learn how to apply his long range moves better  _



..what? G&W is a fucking tank in brawl.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow. So I'm really starting to despise Nintendo. My inputs for A, B, X, Y...don't work anymore. I've had this controller for less than 3 weeks. What the hell, seriously.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

Wait a min, really?? Which controller?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

GC. First one I had worked for over two years.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

Is it used? New? Gamestop (Which may explain it)?

odd. GCCs are usually really dependable. I've had my purple one for 4 years.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Actually, this one I bought from gamestop. Is there some unwritten law that gamestop harbors shit merchandise? If so, I wish I knew about this 3 weeks ago


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Actually, this one I bought from gamestop. Is there some unwritten law that gamestop harbors shit merchandise? If so, I wish I knew about this 3 weeks ago



You up for some more 1 v 1's on Sun. Tim if I can make time for it?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, there is 

I've also got one of those Gamsestop controllers, though mine hasn't crapped on me yet (I rarely use it because it looks so fragile.). Sorry dude. Hope you find a replacement, hopefully one that isn't superglued together.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You up for some more 1 v 1's on Sun. Tim if I can make time for it?


I'll be gone a pretty large portion of tomorrow. If you're on towards the later hours of the day then yeah. 


Shirker said:


> Yeah, there is
> 
> I've also got one of those Gamsestop controllers, though mine hasn't crapped on me yet (I rarely use it because it looks so fragile.). Sorry dude. Hope you find a replacement, hopefully one that isn't superglued together.



Hm. You have any recommendations on where to buy it from? I'm not particularly fond of buying anything off the net.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 13, 2008)

Nintendo brand GC Controllers are the same everywhere they are sold, as long as they are not open of course. Game Stop or Mad Catz off-brand GC Controllers are not as good as Nintendo Brand ones. Some work just fine but if you want a longer term one than Nintendo brand is the way to go. They also malfunction like any other though depending on the stress and how much you use it. I my self am on my 4th GC controller in 4 years. XD
You can buy them at Game Stop, Best Buy, Walmart, Target, Circuit City, hell any electronic store that sells video games should carry them. =D

Btw I'll be on for a while if anyone wants to play some matches. ^_^


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

Meanwhile all my controllers are still in very good condition, I never buy the cheap knock offs. Hell my SNES controllers are still in perfect condition pretty much. 

Then again I never really play hard on my controllers, so they tend to last far longer than other peoples. 

@Ronin 

I'll play you tomorrow, but try to get your team matches done as well if possible.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> You can buy them at Game Stop, Best Buy, Walmart, Target, Circuit City, hell any electronic store that sells video games should carry them. =D


Actually, Target, Walmart, and Circuit City don't sell them..in Vegas, anyways. Best Buy I think I have one maybe 15 minutes down the road, I might check there. 


Violent-nin said:


> Meanwhile all my controllers are still in very good condition, I never buy the cheap knock offs. Hell my SNES controllers are still in perfect condition pretty much.
> 
> Then again I never really play hard on my controllers, so they tend to last far longer than other peoples.



I've never had trouble with controllers before. My N64 is the oldest console I still have (Snes, ps1, and sega was given to younger cousin <_<) and as much abuse I put those controllers through, they still work perfectly. Same goes for every other piece of electronical merchandise I've ever owned, save for my old GC controller..but I still got a lot of use out of it. So I was a bit surprised when this one randomly died on me. I was skeptical about buying a third party controller, but I couldn't find any other convenient place to buy them. My mistake. ._.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Actually, this one I bought from gamestop. Is there some unwritten law that gamestop harbors shit merchandise? If so, I wish I knew about this 3 weeks ago



Sorry to lol at your misfortune but what you've said is true. At the gamestop I work at, we take anything, literally and then resell it to you and then argue with you when you try and return it.



> @Ronin
> 
> I'll play you tomorrow, but try to get your team matches done as well if possible.



I would like to get them out of the way but I think this tourney is pointless right now. We've been waiting since Friday and nothing has progressed.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

@Calamity

Man, our games yesterday where lag-tastic, lol.

Good games.

Oh @ EVERYONE

If you vs me, and the guy uses the name "Fatty" that is my brother.

Try to give him hell, but watch out.....


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone on?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_ill play skeets ... set up a room  _


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

Good games? Why you kept quiting?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_cuz i don't play at shit places  ... that place you kept picking ... i don't play there ... im not used to it so im not gonna play ... and im done for now cuz im leaving to get some stuff for my house  ... good games i guess  ... this is a total guess, but im thinking your metaknight is not too good cuz you don't use him often 
EDIT: i'll play you later if you want but im not fighting in that place ... i'll probably be back in an hour or so ... gotta get a haircut and groceries and other shit for my house 
_


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_oh right also ... that first time i dropped out ... i had like a shit lag so i dropped out and joined again and there was no lag  ... nintendo needs to fix their servers _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sorry to lol at your misfortune but what you've said is true. At the gamestop I work at, we take anything, literally and then resell it to you and then argue with you when you try and return it.


 Well, at least I know not to go there anymore. I'll check out Best Buy later tonight and pick one up.


Nightmare said:


> _cuz i don't play at shit places
> _



lol, which stage was it?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

Smashville...lol

And I don't use MK, I was just Fucking around.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_smashville huh  ... yea fuck it im not playing there ... i would rather fight in that old school DK stage _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I would like to get them out of the way but I think this tourney is pointless right now. We've been waiting since Friday and nothing has progressed.



Yeah I know.

One team got DQ'd and the others finally finished their matches. I'm not sure what to do in regards to your matches. I'm just looking to finish the tournament somehow now as quickly as possible.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> One team got DQ'd and the others finally finished their matches. I'm not sure what to do in regards to your matches. I'm just looking to finish the tournament somehow now as quickly as possible.



:amazedoh yea nin.
4got to ask how the Tourney is cmin along??


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Smashville is awesome


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Smashville...lol
> 
> And I don't use MK, I was just Fucking around.


_ i figured as much ... btw ... that was my first time using olimar ... EVER ... give me your honest opinion ... was my olimar any good what so ever 
@timbers ... smashville is fail  
_


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 13, 2008)

Anybody up for some games? I promise I'll go easy on yah


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Anybody up for some games? I promise I'll go easy on yah



gimme a few mins C_P, i be on.
and if ur playin someone....LET ME IN


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> :amazedoh yea nin.
> 4got to ask how the Tourney is cmin along??



Well it's about half way done, but things didn't really go they way, but it's alright.

I plan on hosting a East vs West tournament, but for that I won't set a date, I will just let the people in it decide when is the best time for it to happen.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> gimme a few mins C_P, i be on.
> and if ur playin someone....LET ME IN



haha, don't worry. I'll wait for yah


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ i figured as much ... btw ... that was my first time using olimar ... EVER ... give me your honest opinion ... was my olimar any good what so ever
> @timbers ... smashville is fail
> _


I don't know, since I don't know what a good Olimar plays like.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_well they play like assholes basically ... you know ... stay far ... let the pikmin do the work ... constantly grabbing  ... that kind of shit huh  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Olimar players are nothing brotha.

They spam you, you spam them.

Personally, i love taking down dumbass players who spam pikmin, arrows, etc.

Just to teach em a lesson.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Anybody wanna brawl?????


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

fun matches as usual Cp.
and nin jumped in as well to wreak havoc too.
im done for now. bout to play zelda: twighlight bitchess^^


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Man, you guys suck.

IS THERE NO ONE ELSE WHO WANTS  TO FIGHT!?!?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Man, you guys suck.
> 
> IS THERE NO ONE ELSE WHO WANTS  TO FIGHT!?!?



I'll try and get a game in after I eat Shion.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

@Bayo 

Haha yeah, fun games.

@CPimp 

Fun games, but I don't know how you could play through that lag, I was having a hard as hell time trying to play through it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 13, 2008)

Good games nin and bay-o 



kingbayo said:


> fun matches as usual Cp.
> and nin jumped in as well to wreak havoc too.
> im done for now. bout to play zelda: twighlight bitchess^^



lol, sorry for the gangbanging going on there before  Running for the Final smashes was fun xD



Violent-nin said:


> @CPimp
> 
> Fun games, but I don't know how you could play through that lag, I was having a hard as hell time trying to play through it.



I really dunno  Well, I guess the lag added to the intensity. 

I am never going to use Diddy in a 1-on-1 ever >_>


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll try and get a game in after I eat Shion.



ok, just send me a pm.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be on in a minute. I'll join any room. =D


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

I sent you a PM Shion...where you at?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 13, 2008)

*looks for a game vs. someone new*


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 13, 2008)

^ how about someone old rather than new


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _well they play like assholes basically ... you know ... stay far ... let the pikmin do the work ... constantly grabbing  ... that kind of shit huh  _





"Shion" said:


> Olimar players are nothing brotha.
> 
> They spam you, you spam them.
> 
> ...



Most Olimar players I've played use his fair/bair a lot on approaches. I actually haven't played one that spams the pikmin toss a lot.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 13, 2008)

Shion, good Oli players don't just spam pikmin toss... they do it till you get close.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Most Olimar players I've played use his fair/bair a lot on approaches. I actually haven't played one that spams the pikmin toss a lot.


_then you haven't played my olimar :rofl ... yo great games guys, BH, DK, Nin it was fun ... i haven't really had that difficulty in FFA for a long long long time ... imma rep you guys for making me enjoy these games so much  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 13, 2008)

Very fun matches Vio, Night, and BH. I was testing out the Classic Controller that I bought today with the grip, it felt very good, just not used to the control set up on the controller yet, I might have to move around some of the buttons to my liking. I kept getting 2nd a lot though! ;o;
I still at this moment prefer the GC controller, but I am liking the feel of the Classic, just have to set up my control scheme for it first to see how I do with my mains with it. Oh but I loved that I killed a few people with Wario's Fart today, that was awesome! =D


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 13, 2008)

nyone besides phantom up for a game? 

im'ma hosting right now... feel free to join


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_man your pretty annoying fighter with wario ... that damn bike and farts _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

Really fun games Shion. Lol in the Sonic vs Ike match I was trying to do the over B but ended up doing the Up B lol. The Fox vs Fox were fun. I can't get D3 down, and I suck with him. Lol at Pikachu vs Fox match. Wolf is interesting to use..need to play with him more. 

All in all fun matches.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Man calamity, when you choose mah main, YOU CANNOT ESCAPE FROM DEATH.

Lol, i had to get used to your style in match 1, didn't know how u would play.

What was the score at the end of all the games?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice matches DK, Nin, and Night. Nin always had the upper hand in almost every round. I magically won a match with Ike though.  Night your TL is very good and your luck you beat me the first time with Olimar. DK, I hate your DK.  Your Wario is also one of the best I have seen. All in all nice matches everyone. Reps all around.  

DK, I wish I had a GC or classic controller rather than using the nunchuk/wii remote.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 13, 2008)

someone... nyone... join my game


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

F THE NUNCHUK WII MOTE STYLE.

GCN IS DA WAY TO GO!!!!!!

gix, ill join.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Man calamity, when you choose mah main, YOU CANNOT ESCAPE FROM DEATH.
> 
> Lol, i had to get used to your style in match 1, didn't know how u would play.
> 
> What was the score at the end of all the games?



Like 6-1...lol. But, most of them were fun games. Fox is like my 5th alt, behind Toon Link, Marth, Lucas, Olimar/MK. Though my Fox is better than my MK. I suck with MK. 

I was surprised Pikachu beat your Fox lol. I don't even use Pikachu, but it seemed like you weren't preseuring as hard at then end when you where up 2 stocks against pikachu.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 13, 2008)

join all ya want shion 

EDIT: whats with the items shion? lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _man your pretty annoying fighter with wario ... that damn bike and farts _



I know, I try to use stuff that gets him an advantage every ones in a while. I just have to get used to his f.smash being so short. Aside from that his Bike is fun and his Farts are amazing if used right. ;D
You had a nice TL though. I kept falling for his stuff and you kept killing my DK with him. DK had no clue what happened to him, just that he was in the air going to die from a hit from a midget. ;o;



BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches DK, Nin, and Night. Nin always had the upper hand in almost every round. I magically won a match with Ike though.  Night your TL is very good and your luck you beat me the first time with Olimar. DK, I hate your DK.  Your Wario is also one of the best I have seen. All in all nice matches everyone. Reps all around.
> 
> DK, I wish I had a GC or classic controller rather than using the nunchuk/wii remote.



Thanks man, you and and Night got me in a damn trap a few times in those FFAs... i was like... OMG! WTF?! >_< I bounced from one to the other. ;o;

I use the Wiimote and Nunchuck at the Stores, but yeah I used GC only, and just  now started to too how it would feel with Classic Controller. It feels nice, just the button layout is weird atm for me. It does not feel right. But after trying a few other Control Schemes right now on Practice I think I have a good one for this game. That is why I was under the name MEXPI, I was using the CC Scheme and not my original GC one under D K.
It was a lot of fun though. ^_^


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I know, I try to use stuff that gets him an advantage every ones in a while. I just have to get used to his f.smash being so short. Aside from that his Bike is fun and his Farts are amazing if used right. ;D
> You had a nice TL though. I kept falling for his stuff and you kept killing my DK with him. DK had no clue what happened to him, just that he was in the air going to die from a hit from a midget. ;o;
> 
> 
> ...


_I will say a few matches pissed me off ... i killed myself so many times with TL's down a air ... i would have won more matches if i actually kept that life instead of suiciding like an idiot  ... guess i still have to train with TL  ...  i remember that back and forth attack ... it was so funny ... i felt bad too thats why i broke it after a while  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright. If anyone wants to play, I'm up for some games. I'm using this new controller. The Z button feels really weird. It seems like the sensitivity on all of my controller's Z buttons dramatically change. I'll have to get use to that, and the overall feel of this one. It feels much more stiff.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

Great news. I'll be n my basement in about 10 minutes. Wanna have a few Brawls?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

im back as well. ready to get ma ass...i mean kick some ass....

EDIT: wah???? no open rooms??


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

*Bored*

Looking for some matches...anyone?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll face ya V-nin. Just gimme a few.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

That's fine, I'm eating anyways.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Bored*
> 
> Looking for some matches...anyone?



jus a few min late nin. watchin one piece ftm.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

Shirker man your lag is horrible, and I mean horrible.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

That's mine...? Hmm, odd. The lag usually isn't that bad unless my dad's on the net on the other side of the room....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

Either way it's unplayable, hopefully you fix it later on.

I'm out for a while.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone else up for a match? I need to test a theory.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I know, I try to use stuff that gets him an advantage every ones in a while. I just have to get used to his f.smash being so short. Aside from that his Bike is fun and his Farts are amazing if used right. ;D
> You had a nice TL though. I kept falling for his stuff and you kept killing my DK with him. DK had no clue what happened to him, just that he was in the air going to die from a hit from a midget. ;o;



Welcome to the covenant of Wario, Kakashi 

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like another bad day for Chem eh?

Couldn't get past my brotha's Wario or mah foxie today.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_who here wants to fight  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

im kind of done for today.

still have damn homework to do, but who gives a crap.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

_then i guess your out  ... anyone else wanna fight  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

lol, i'm still gonna stick around.

My homework needs to be typed, so it's SLACK OFF TIME!!!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Welcome to the covenant of Wario, Kakashi
> 
> Anyone up for some games?



I just picked him up cause my friend has him as a main and his Wario is a beast. I am just trying to see if I can get mine that good. He chainbites like a bastard. XD

I'll be getting on soon if anyone wants to play, want to test out this new controller scheme to see if I should keep it or go back to GC. ;D


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

good matches Hamza...(night)
me thinketh u werent serious jus then. i kno ur betta than that.^^


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

I was just looking up Wii games to come this 2008.

Looks like an AWESOME year.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

like wat?^


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Looks like another bad day for Chem eh?
> 
> Couldn't get past my brotha's Wario or mah foxie today.



From what I saw, he dominated when he used anyone else other than Jigglypuff lol

And also, since when did FFAs equal not getting past anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Don King Presents Prize Fighter, MK Wii, Biohazard 0 and Biohazard 4, Star Wars the Force Unleashed, etc. etc.

That list goes on.



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> From what I saw, he dominated when he used anyone else other than Jigglypuff lol
> 
> And also, *since when did FFAs equal not getting past anyone?*



If you think dominating is leaving him with 1 stock life and heavy damage, you are wrong my friend.

And Wario/ROB vs Dedede/Snake/Pit my brother won those games.

So i don't think dominated is the right word there.

I was just on fire in those FFA's, not saying FFA's equal not getting past anyone, im saying he couldn't really do much to me in that environment.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you think dominating is leaving him with 1 stock life and heavy damage, you are wrong my friend.
> 
> And Wario/ROB vs Dedede/Snake/Pit my brother won those games.
> 
> ...



Typical Shion. Why bother =\

My bro says he won't sandbag anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Typical Shion. Why bother =\
> 
> My bro says *he won't sandbag anymore.*



...what does that MEAN?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ...what does that MEAN?



 To downplay or misrepresent one's ability in a game or activity in order to deceive (someone), especially in gambling..~thefreedictionary.com


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> good matches Hamza...(night)
> me thinketh u werent serious jus then. i kno ur betta than that.^^


_I will say this ... I held back too much during our fights ... sorry for leaving so early though  ... my parents came back home and needed help getting our new washer/dryer out the car ... Heavy lifting for me and i finished just now ... great games though ... and I would like to add one more thing ... how often do you use Ike  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> To downplay or misrepresent one's ability in a game or activity in order to deceive (someone), especially in gambling..~thefreedictionary.com



MESSAGE!!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you calamity.

Damn, so Chem downgraded people's style of play to decieve.... DS?

This is turning into quite the mystery thriller here...


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 13, 2008)

Shion, give your bro props from me for being another Wario player


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a random thought, didn't Shion get on my back for judging his ability during an FFA? Why are you doing that to Chem now, Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Shion, give your bro props from me for being another Wario player



I will do that.



Timbers said:


> Just a random thought, didn't Shion get on my back for judging his ability during an FFA? Why are you doing that to Chem now, Shion.



Im not downgrading the guy.

I was just on fire today...

He already knows that we know that he is a sick player at Brawl.

Im sure most of us have experienced that day when everything has gone completely great, and you won at everything... like, a perfect day.

Have you not?

EDIT: Forgive me for any misunderstandings.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Im sure most of us have experienced that day when everything has gone completely great, and you won at everything... like, a perfect day.



But that's different than what you actually said <_<



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> *Looks like another bad day for Chem eh?*
> 
> Couldn't get past my brotha's Wario or mah foxie today.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> But that's different than what you actually said <_<



Oh, I see what you're getting at...

That "another" word...

That was between him and I.

Since this is another one of the times I have defeated him in a battle, is why i said "another".

That is also why I said I apologize for any misunderstandings on the previous post.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone that wants to play I'll be on in a few minutes. I'll join any open room. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Oh, I see what you're getting at...
> 
> That "another" word...
> 
> ...



Again, no ._. 

The point of me bolding that was saying that you were implying he had a bad day, not that you had a good day.

There's a difference. One is insulting, the other is bragging, and as I dislike both, I'd rather see bragging than insults in this topic.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2008)

Now that I remember his Pit never lost, actually. And he only used Snake and DeDeDe once each lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Again, no ._.
> 
> The point of me bolding that was saying that you were implying he had a bad day, not that you had a good day.
> 
> There's a difference. One is insulting, the other is bragging, and as I dislike both, *I'd rather see bragging than insults in this topic.*



lulz...Man I am amazing at this game..NO ONE can defeat me. 

Me>>>>everyone.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 13, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> From what I saw, he dominated when he used anyone else other than Jigglypuff lol
> 
> And also, since when did FFAs equal not getting past anyone?



Check



Donkey Show said:


> Now that I remember his Pit never lost, actually. And he only used Snake and DeDeDe once each lol.



Check




Donkey Show said:


> Typical Shion. Why bother =\
> 
> My bro says he won't sandbag anymore.



Check and Mate.

-No point in arguing with him, you'll just make it easier for him to get banned.

-Chem gets a round of applause from me for Sandbagging. Its funny when others put in so much effort and your barely trying yourself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone up for a few matches?

Edit: Some interesting conversations going on.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2008)

Wario is the truth. I've been saying that since I got it. I am not especially great with him, as I am not that great at the game in general, but there's soooo much potential there, so I'm glad to see folks tapping into it, finally.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 13, 2008)

I've played Wario since the game's release day, mostly for his lol factor, but now that I'm learning to use him correctly (not that I'm done, mind you), he's pretty devastating. Unfortunately, if there's any input lag he becomes a huge hassle to play, making it difficult to even dismount from his bike -_-


----------



## Kai (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't faced Chem yet.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 14, 2008)

Fun games Nin. Who was your friend? Tell him I said fun games as well P=


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

@Chem, Timbers and Anki 

Fun games guys.

@Timbers

Ah that was my older brother. Lol, I was just about to leave and then you did so it all works out.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 14, 2008)

Good games! Sorry I left early, but I had a really, really good reason!

I got to face the Azen! Man...I got owned so badly, but it was so worth it, seeing a pro in action like that!

Also, I'm confused. Is DShow composed of two people as well? Chem and someone else? @_@ I've seen DShow use a lot of names, so I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

DShow generally uses the name Char or something like that, his brother uses the name Chem.

Wait...wait, how'd you get to face Azen?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 14, 2008)

A friend of mine got to play him before, and I asked if I could play him once. He agreed. ^^


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Dang, I wouldn't of minded playing Azen.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 14, 2008)

^^; Yeah...it was my first time fighting someone who mained R.O.B, who I had quite a lot of difficulty with because I wasn't used to fighting him. He also uses Lucario and Ike. His Lucario is insane...I honestly had no idea he could combo that quickly, or cover himself that well. And his Aura Sphere accuracy is just...@_@ I just couldn't believe it. He usually plays best out of five, but because of our last match (where my Toon Link brought his Ike down to one life before dying) he gave me an extra match...where Toon Link got owned by R.O.B. >_o Oh well. ._. All of my characters got a rather good workout, at least. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> ^^; Yeah...it was my first time fighting someone who mained R.O.B, who I had quite a lot of difficulty with because I wasn't used to fighting him. He also uses Lucario and Ike. His Lucario is insane...I honestly had no idea he could combo that quickly, or cover himself that well. And his Aura Sphere accuracy is just...@_@ I just couldn't believe it. He usually plays best out of five, but because of our last match (where my Toon Link brought his Ike down to one life before dying) he gave me an extra match...where Toon Link got owned by R.O.B. >_o Oh well. ._. All of my characters got a rather good workout, at least. XD



I wasn't aware he used R.O.B or Lucario, but I've seen his Ike in action. I wish I could of faced him, I'm sure the time will come sooner or later.

Yeah at least your characters got a good workout and you can only get better from this.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 14, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Im sure most of us have experienced that day when everything has gone completely great, and you won at everything... like, a perfect day.
> 
> Have you not?



against chem, it was MK vs MK... chem's MK was doing sandbagging straight away on his first life, when in other matches he beat me with 2 lives left everytime, then what happens? he gets killed in an instant due to not playin seriously lol, but then starts to play seriously on his 2nd life. 

i still havent beat him once tbh,
still got him to play seriously lol, cos i could see the change of pace in his attacks


----------



## Gamble (Apr 14, 2008)

I've beat Chem a few times, but yeah I don't know how much effort he's ever putting into it, so I never praise myself over a win I get against him.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

I see Violent..already posted up the East vs West board. If it's in the summer I should be able to partake.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah it won't be till everyone is done school and so on, so feel free to sign up.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm free for some games.
If anyone is free let me know and we'll play 
Is it dead today 

I see you lurkin V-nin


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone up for a few matches?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone up for a few matches?



MEE i am
Should I make room?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

^Yeah go ahead and I'll join.


Yay, lol 3000 posts.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I see Violent..already posted up the East vs West board. If it's in the summer I should be able to partake.



you totally reminded me to make a soul eater set.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

@K-deps

Sorry for leaving, I gotta run to store and pick up some things.

Fun matches, it's obvious neither of us was trying and how could we with the lag that was going around.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea those pauses were very frustrating.
I said some hateful words to the TV 

Yea obviously my timing online is definitely not as good as in person.
I've been playing offline way more so i basically fell in your attacks at some times 

G&W vs G&W was epic though


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 14, 2008)

Playing close ranged characters sucks tremendous ass with WiFi lag... it's incredibly incapacitating... I usually time all my dodges incorrectly when there's lag, haha.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 14, 2008)

V-Nin I found out what the lag problem is.
There's something going wrong around my town and it's screwing phones and internet some times.
So my bad on that one :sweat


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Yea those pauses were very frustrating.
> I said some hateful words to the TV
> 
> Yea obviously my timing online is definitely not as good as in person.
> ...



I stared getting pissed because I thought it was my internet connection being retarded. 

Yeah I noticed that, at times we just ran into each others attack due to lag.

G&W match was too funny, I was just cracking up through out the first 2 minutes. 



K-deps said:


> V-Nin I found out what the lag problem is.
> There's something going wrong around my town and it's screwing phones and internet some times.
> So my bad on that one :sweat



Oh, that's alright, nothing you can do about that one really.

I was just like what the hell, because generally there isn't much lag in our matches.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 14, 2008)

_Mileena, Kitana and Jade ... nice set  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks. 

Made sure I didn't put a picture with Mileena without her mask, no one wants to see that.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 14, 2008)

_Baraka does  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Haha, true.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Anyone wanna Brawl?



I'll Brawl with ya. 

If there's lag between us though, I'll probably leave.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

No problem. I reviewed the problem yesterday and I think it was either.

1.) The service was acting strange (it kicked me off of the whole internet all together later on.)
2.) We were too far apart
3.) It was you...

Hoping it was the 1st one


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> No problem. I reviewed the problem yesterday and I think it was either.
> 
> 1.) The service was acting strange (it kicked me off of the whole internet all together later on.)
> 2.) We were too far apart
> ...



We've played together before and there was no lag so it can't be number 2.

There's a chance of number 3, but I doubt since I hardly ever lag really. 

Tell me when you've made a room.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

room open. Hope the net doesn't screw us over today.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

YO.

Ima get mah game on with DA Dave sometime when he gets his Wii...

Now it's just Endiss I need to hear from.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 14, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> YO.
> 
> Ima get mah game on with DA Dave sometime when he gets his Wii...
> 
> Now it's just Endiss I need to hear from.



You better win


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You better win



I think my Fox will be a good match for your "fully powered' Diddy Deps. I might still lose, but I hope you don't think it would be easy. My Fox is still not quite as good as Shion though. Me and Timbers Foxes are about even IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

You have a good Fox.

Have faith in the kick ass motha fucka.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think my Fox will be a good match for your "fully powered' Diddy Deps. I might still lose, but I hope you don't think it would be easy. My Fox is still not quite as good as Shion though. Me and Timbers Foxes are about even IMO.



I wouldn't be surprised if you win.
Haven't used Diddy in a while.
I'll use the character that I think is my second best cause my Diddy rusty


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you win.
> Haven't used Diddy in a while.
> I'll use the character that I think is my second best cause my Diddy rusty



Same here I haven't used Toon Link in so long....he probably sucks right now lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

Diddy vs Foxie would be very even Deps, cuz you dont know calams style, and cuz calam doesnt know youre style.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Diddy vs Foxie would be very even Deps, cuz you dont know calams style, and cuz calam doesnt know youre style.



Where the hell did you get "Foxie" from anyway?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

Dunno.

Foxie Cleopatra?

I Dunno, I just like saying MAH FOXIE!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

@Shirker and Tenshi

Fun games guys.

@Shirker

Sorry I left, pizza just arrived. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

Pizza is always a good excuse to leave a fight.

ALWAYS.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree. Enjoy your pizza 

I had to walk the dog anyway, so it worked out.

Anyway, great games. I've been off my game lately, though. That ZZS match was just plain embarrassing(sic) . Good thing was that I was able to hold up well with my Mario and Sonic. BTW, if you're wondering about the "Ah Dangit's" in the beggining of some of our matches, it's because I can't stand fighting the FE characters


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Your Mario is pretty good, have to say he's your best if anything.

You side step a lot, which is good just like Timbers, I think you two would have a interesting match.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 14, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Foxie Cleopatra?
> 
> I Dunno, I just like saying MAH FOXIE!!!!!



lololo
reminds me of that one piece arc "Davey back fight"
Silver fox foxxy

EdiT: awsome kitana sig Nin. truly.
i have a new scantily clad samus ima sig in a few days^^


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

@Nin: Thanks! Been maining the guy for a while.

Played Tims the other day I think. Don't remember much about his style though. I'll keep that in mind next time I fight him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Anyway, great games. I've been off my game lately, though. That ZZS match was just plain embarrassing(sic) . Good thing was that I was able to hold up well with my Mario and Sonic. BTW, if you're wondering about the "Ah Dangit's" in the beggining of some of our matches, it's because I can't stand fighting the FE characters



Haha, yeah DK violated ZSS in that match pretty much. 

Ah, yeah you seemed to have a bit of trouble against the FE characters.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your Mario is pretty good, have to say he's your best if anything.
> 
> You side step a lot, which is good just like Timbers, I think you two would have a interesting match.



The would get nothing done... it would just be mass sidestepping 

Haha, I had a moment like that vs. Timbers and his Zelda. I sidestepped and F-smashed when he sidestepped and vice-versa about 6 times each before he rolled away. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The would get nothing done... it would just be mass sidestepping
> 
> Haha, I had a moment like that vs. Timbers and his Zelda*. I sidestepped and F-smashed when he sidestepped and vice-versa about 6 times each before he rolled away*. It was pretty hilarious.



Haha, that's too funny. I wouldn't of minded watching that fight.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 14, 2008)

so is ne one one????
ready to play for a while.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, yeah DK violated ZSS in that match pretty much.
> 
> Ah, yeah you seemed to have a bit of trouble against the FE characters.



Marth: Long Reach + Quick Attacks = Sad me
Ike: Long Reach + Strong Attack = Sadder me

Both together in a 1v1v1 = contemplating suicide


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Marth: Long Reach + Quick Attacks = Sad me
> Ike: Long Reach + Strong Attack = Sadder me
> 
> Both together in a 1v1v1 = contemplating suicide





Too funny man. 



Edit:

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Too funny man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets rock!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The would get nothing done... it would just be mass sidestepping
> 
> Haha, I had a moment like that vs. Timbers and his Zelda. I sidestepped and F-smashed when he sidestepped and vice-versa about 6 times each before he rolled away. It was pretty hilarious.



I should have just jabbed instead of trying to get you with her ftilt, was trying too hard to get you in the air :<

I don't really sidestep with any of the characters except the slow characters, because I'm bad at maneuvering them still. zelda and ddd fall into that class.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Lies Timbers, I've seen you side step with everyone a lot.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lies Timbers, I've seen you side step with everyone a lot.



I'm with nin... though I've noticed that you have two modes. Sometimes you hardly sidestep at all, and other times it's like a permanent sidestep, haha.

I donno if the Jab would've worked in that case, the super armor probably woulda landed the hit for me.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 14, 2008)

AHHHAHHhahahah
im tellin u im better than i play. keep pullin off wrong moves.
and u beat me to the punch everytime*Nin*. (damn wii mote)
it seems like nothin i do connect. but ne way, i dont play u enuff.
i really beleve i can beat cha. except that damn falco of urs. too fast and good. i come close, than some stupid shit like me fallin off the ledge occurs

mark my words nin, i mite become not betta than u, but i will be the Vegeta to 
ur Goku


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

@Bayo

Fun games bro.

Who are your mains anyways?

Edit: Yeah I've seen you play better than that for sure. In regards to your Link, I play Link a fair amount so I know exactly how to counter him. My Marth didn't really do too good, he usually does better than he did in our matches.

Haha, I look forward to it Bayo, always up for a challenge.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Bayo
> 
> Fun games bro.
> 
> ...



dude!
wen i pick link, its like im swingin at air majority of time
i knew u had to 1lay him alot 2:use him.
and with that said, *Link-DK-Ike and kirby are my fav*. tho besides link and dk,
its more of who i feel like playin wit.

im glad u acknowledge that im a lil better than u played 2nite


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> dude!
> wen i pick link, its like im swingin at air majority of time
> i knew u had to 1lay him alot 2:use him.
> and with that said, *Link-DK-Ike and kirby are my fav*. tho besides link and dk,
> ...



Yeah I know how to play Link/counter him pretty well. Same pretty much goes for DK. Kirby not so much, but people say I have a dangerous Kirby even though I don't use him often. :S

Yeah I'm just training with everyone right now, so I don't bother using my mains.

You always play with a Wii mote or just tonight you did and you usually use a Gamecube controller?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 14, 2008)

Random is obviously the best choice... shame that ZSS almost never comes up... haha, I had a hard time vs. Timbers' ZSS b/c I didn't know what she could do XD


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I know how to play Link/counter him pretty well. Same pretty much goes for DK. Kirby not so much, but people say I have a dangerous Kirby even though I don't use him often. :S
> 
> Yeah I'm just training with everyone right now, so I don't bother using my mains.
> 
> You always play with a Wii mote or just tonight you did and you usually use a Gamecube controller?



ahh man. i been playin with wii mote since day one. 
i often wondered y everyone hated it so.
but i dont kno if u noticed, sometimes i be facing the wrong way, attempting to strike u....totally not my doing and like wen i knock u off stage with 
kirby, and i chase afta, and whine up doin the sword strike?? also not my fault.  dude i hate the wii mote, but i dont feel like learnin GCcontrol.

i kno one thing, fuckin around with u in battle, will indeed make me impervious to other players on the forum......ur fuckin good dude.

i be all like " how the fuck is he doin this shit"


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ahh man. i been playin with wii mote since day one.
> i often wondered y everyone hated it so.
> but i dont kno if u noticed, sometimes i be facing the wrong way, attempting to strike u....totally not my doing and like wen i knock u off stage with
> kirby, and i chase afta, and whine up doin the sword strike?? also not my fault.  dude i hate the wii mote, but i dont feel like learnin GCcontrol.
> ...



Wow, I'm impressed man. Playing with the Wii-mote is a pain, you should use a Gamecube controller if you don't like the Wii-mote you'd probably be a lot better I figure.

Problem is I hear it's hard to find Gamecube controllers(Nintendo brand, no knock offs) in the States.

Yeah I noticed that, I usually just sit there like what the hell was that lol.

Really man, you should try getting a Gamecube controller, I think you'll be better than you are right now.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 15, 2008)

hmmmm.....ur sayin i mite be betta with a GCC intrigues me...
i wonder.

i jus mite go out and get one 2mar.

dude, i'll counter u like...1 out of 10 x's, and whine up facin the wrong fuckin way. i tested it in trainin, and for some reason, jus a small miniscule tap of the knob on wii mote makes a muvafucka turn teh opposite direction

i missed so many final smashes that way (especally with link)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hmmmm.....ur sayin i mite be betta with a GCC intrigues me...
> i wonder.
> 
> i jus mite go out and get one 2mar.
> ...



Yeah man, go try it out, more than likely you'll like it more than the Wii-mote.

Yeah I saw that, it screwed you up a lot and gave me a lot of chances to take advantage of it lol. 

This thread is pretty dead tonight, guess it's out of the question asking if anyone is up for any matches.

Guess I'll call it a night.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lies Timbers, I've seen you side step with everyone a lot.



I don't know. I rarely do it with Fox, zss, and marth. 

In other words, the faster characters.

Like i said i'm hard at manuevering the slower ones.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't know. I rarely do it with Fox, zss, and marth.
> 
> In other words, the faster characters.
> 
> Like i said i'm hard at manuevering the slower ones.



Well with Fox not as much. Marth not too much because your mostly doing short hops paired with F-Air. As for ZSS I've seen her do it quite a lot. I'm not saying it's a bad thing or anything, it's just something I've come to expect as part of your style these days that's all.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 15, 2008)

im worn out. jus played nm64 for first time. unfortunatley, lag cut it short.
nin, u wore me out buddy. i couldnt play ne more if i wanted^^


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

Nbastard64 always lags 

It's impossible to play with you, man! *shakes fist*


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> As for ZSS I've seen her do it quite a lot. I'm not saying it's a bad thing or anything, it's just something I've come to expect as part of your style these days that's all.



really? If I'm anywhere near an opponent I'm usually spamming dtilts at them <_<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> im worn out. jus played nm64 for first time. unfortunatley, lag cut it short.
> nin, u wore me out buddy. i couldnt play ne more if i wanted^^



Lmao, sorry man. :sweat



Timbers said:


> really? If I'm anywhere near an opponent I'm usually spamming dtilts at them <_<



Usually when you back up you do it, to prevent someone from grabbing you or dash attacking you.

I get why you do it, it's effective for the most part.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> really? If I'm anywhere near an opponent I'm usually spamming dtilts at them <_<



When you're ZSS vs me you love doing the dash attack + A combo. Of course, odds are that you happen to chose ZSS PRECISELY when I go Olimar, and I proceed to get owned, haha.

I don't remember how much lag I had vs. Nin, but I don't think it was much, if any. But yeah, that would make you two my favorite sparring partners. No input lag ftw.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> When you're ZSS vs me you love doing the *dash attack + A combo*. Of course, odds are that you happen to chose ZSS PRECISELY when I go Olimar, and I proceed to get owned, haha.
> 
> I don't remember how much lag I had vs. Nin, but I don't think it was much, if any. But yeah, that would make you two my favorite sparring partners. No input lag ftw.



Hehe, yeah that's a Timbers combo. 

There was hardly lag between us Phantom. There might of been a bit of lag at one point or another but it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> When you're ZSS vs me you love doing the dash attack + A combo. Of course, odds are that you happen to chose ZSS PRECISELY when I go Olimar, and I proceed to get owned, haha.



That's because it'd be stupid for me to even get close enough to an olimar to use tilts that much.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 15, 2008)

olimar is the Devil Incarnate!!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> That's because it'd be stupid for me to even get close enough to an olimar to use tilts that much.



Touche... haha.

I really have nothing to say to that


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone up for a battle...?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll battle.

Got bored and started doing single player.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay! Alrighty, I'll host a room.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Had some issues joining your game. :sweat


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 15, 2008)

That explains it...I got disconnected >.>


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Am I the only one that has such a hard time playing against ICs? 

Jesus. You can't grab, chaining attacks is nearly impossible because Nana always fricken hits you. It's frustrating :<


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 15, 2008)

Did anyone else get kicked off? I don't see anyone online. x_x


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Am I the only one that has such a hard time playing against ICs?
> 
> Jesus. You can't grab, chaining attacks is nearly impossible because Nana always fricken hits you. It's frustrating :<





Poor Timbers.

Edit: Yeah I got kicked off too.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Am I the only one that has such a hard time playing against ICs?
> 
> Jesus. You can't grab, chaining attacks is nearly impossible because Nana always fricken hits you. It's frustrating :<



Lol..I feel ya. Also, at the fighting game club I go to on Sat. evenings...there's this guy who chain grabs with IC's ...into short hopped Fairs at the club. I've tried it, and it's hard for me to do.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol..I feel ya. Also, at the fighting game club I go to on Sat. evenings...there's this guy who chain grabs with IC's ...into short hopped Fairs at the club. I've tried it, and it's hard for me to do.



It's happened to me before, but I don't think it's foolproof. They've only set it up on me maybe two or 3 times in the course of 6 matches. 

Still though, Christ.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It's happened to me before, but I don't think it's foolproof. They've only set it up on me maybe two or 3 times in the course of 6 matches.
> 
> Still though, Christ.



It's somewhat tough to execute perfectly but it's not foolproof.

@Anki

Sorry for leaving but I'm tired as hell man. :sweat

Fun matches, and I must say I love G&W.

@Timbers 

Fun matches, I guess you didn't want to rejoin after we all got disconnected.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good games! And yeah, Game and Watch is pretty beastly. ><;


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games! And yeah, Game and Watch is pretty beastly. ><;



Yup. 

I think I'll start practicing with him.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers
> 
> Fun matches, I guess you didn't want to rejoin after we all got disconnected.



we dc'd? 

I thought you guys had to go, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> we dc'd?
> 
> I thought you guys had to go, lol.



Lmao, yeah. 

Nah lol, we both came back on and started playing again after we got disconnected, I was waiting for you to join as well.

Edit. Sent you a PM. 

I'm off for tonight.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_anyone up to fight _


----------



## Kai (Apr 15, 2008)

Nin are you ever free? You are always, and I mean this with full intent, *always* "brawling."

It'd also be nice to get the codes of some new folk around here.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_wanna fight kai  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Kai said:


> Nin are you ever free? You are always, and I mean this with full intent, *always* "brawling."
> 
> It'd also be nice to get the codes of some new folk around here.



You have my MSN man you can always message me on there, or just PM me on here and I'll respond if you wanna have matches.

Can't right now since I'm playing Anki.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_aight what the hell ... NO ONE wants to fight  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

I totally want to reserve some Nin time for later today


----------



## Akira (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I totally want to reserve some Nin time for later today



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

gawdam. My C-stick feels fuckin weird.

and I really gotta accept the fact that zss' grab is useless. Laggy, has a fucking deadzone in the middle of it, and it doesn't combo into much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

You use the C-stick while you fight?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You use the C-stick while you fight?



for her smashes. when I end up using fsmash instead of dsmash, or vice versa, I get owned <_<

and I always disconnect with Kai. I don't know why that is.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> for her smashes. when I end up using fsmash instead of dsmash, or vice versa, I get owned <_<
> 
> and I always disconnect with Kai. I don't know why that is.



Sounds like your still having trouble with your controller.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> for her smashes. when I end up using fsmash instead of dsmash, or vice versa, I get owned <_<
> 
> and I always disconnect with Kai. I don't know why that is.



Ah.

Yeah I do as well, for whatever reason. 

@Kai

Damnit Kai we never get to finish a match, if you don't have a lan adapter get one bro, I actually would like to complete a match with you for once.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Sounds like your still having trouble with your controller.


naw the controller is fine, just the c-stick is..I guess smaller, you could say. So when I go to flick it down, I'll accidently press it to the left or something. 


Violent-nin said:


> Ah.
> 
> Yeah I do as well, for whatever reason.



I really only do it with ZSS, since her smashes never need to be charged. I just don't see the point in using anything but the c-stick for her.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I really only do it with ZSS, since her smashes never need to be charged. I just don't see the point in using anything but the c-stick for her.



Yeah that makes sense, I know a few people who use the C-stick. 

I'm never really use the C-stick, not sure why. :S


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

I was using it for a bit for hyphen smashing, but then stopped. I'm not crazy about just running up to your opponent and trying to smash them. 9 times outta 10 you'll get shieldgrabbed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I was using it for a bit for hyphen smashing, but then stopped. I'm not crazy about just running up to your opponent and trying to smash them. 9 times outta 10 you'll get shieldgrabbed.



Yeah I try to keep away from that as well. Most Fox users will try to kill you with Fox's running Up Smash when your at high enough damage. Since Shiek has a lot of moves that have very weak knock back potential I sometimes have to use her 
dash Up and A as a KO move.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

I C-stick... helps me make sure I don't press the wrong thing when attempting a quick smash. Usually don't have time to charge them anyway, so why not take the fastest route.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 15, 2008)

Fun matches Night and other person. My Wario is suited for 1v1s not FFAs, but in FFAs i enjoy killing people with Farts. Is very funny and awesome to do. =D
I'll go back on later and try some 1v1s with people, for the meantime, lunch time! ^_^


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_They were fun matches ... and the other person was a new friend of mine  ... I owned you guys ... i had to leave cuz i need to finish my research paper  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 15, 2008)

I am totally liking the Classic Controller which I played more during that match. At least for Wario and Ice Climbers. My other mains I still use GC. But I am enjoying the CC and hopefully I can start using all my chars with it, so I can drop the GC. Since the CC seems to respond just find and more effective when I use it. =D


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_so the classic is actually more responsive  ... dude your wario is still as annoying as ever  ...but what you seriously need to work on is that Fsmash of his ... i know he has really short range with it but when you use it from far its leaves you WIDE open for a return attack ... work on that smash and you will just about perfect wario  _


----------



## Akira (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol Dark Kakashi I was the other guy. I was lagging so bad lol but fun matches anyway. I definetly need to improve my Falco.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_also dude ... you need to work on that Ike of yours ... the thing is ... if i use a character im am remotely good with you won't beat me if you play as Ike ... Ike is a former main of mine so i know everything about him and what he can do  ... i only fought you with Ike to show you his true potential  ... i suggest if you really do wanna use him ... work on your UpB, donwB counter and regular B attack ... your regular A attacks are good but need some better timing on them ... then you will have a great Ike ... or just give up on him and work on snake cuz hes actaully pretty good  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah I keep forgetting his f.smash is very short range, strong, but short.
I keep abusing it from far forgetting the short range and then dying cause of it. I need to remember that. XD
I do enjoy playing him. I bite people a lot. Chain Bite! ;D I got a nice few kills with his Farts and his Bike, those were fun. ^_^ Bike Kills too, I ran people over! >=D

Night, nice Olimar. We need some dittos eventually between our Olis. =D

Fenrir, nice matches. Yeah I saw the lag and I assume that was why you left the last match. They were fun matches though. Hopefully next time there won't be lag. ^_^


----------



## Akira (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah when I use Ike its all a little charge in head-first and get bitch slapped he definetly needs some work  I'm a little tempted to just put all my playing into maining Snake because I find him really versatile and he really packs a punch. Thanks for the tips though!

Sorry about leaving like that Dark Kakashi but it was getting really bad. Fingers crossed its better next time eh?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Yeah I keep forgetting his f.smash is very short range, strong, but short.
> I keep abusing it from far forgetting the short range and then dying cause of it. I need to remember that. XD
> I do enjoy playing him. I bite people a lot. Chain Bite! ;D I got a nice few kills with his Farts and his Bike, those were fun. ^_^ Bike Kills too, I ran people over! >=D
> 
> ...


_hell yea ... Olimar VS Olimar  ... aight cool fenrir  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

Olimar dittos are the worst, most boring matchups ever, haha.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

G&W vs G&W is just epic though.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

The craziest thing happened once when my bro and I dittod Wario. We both used his forward tilt punch, and for some reason he was superimposed on me and we did it at the exact same time and no one took damage, it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

I love this goddamned thread.

Hell yes.

Anyways, do you guys happen to know the "pro" Fox player of Brawl if any?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

Shion, you wanna play a game?

Karn is a pretty good Fox player.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I love this goddamned thread.
> 
> Hell yes.
> 
> Anyways, do you guys happen to know the "pro" Fox player of Brawl if any?



The pro Fox players? None in Brawl that I know of yet....but in Melee I think PC Chris was a good Fox. I know there is more Fox pro's but I'm having a brain lock at the moment.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Shion, you wanna play a game?
> 
> Karn is a pretty good Fox player.



Sorry brotha, not at this moment.

I'm gonan have to leave soon for mah boxing practice.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

PC Chris played Falco mostly,  Ken played both Marth and Fox.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> PC Chris played Falco mostly,  Ken played both Marth and Fox.



Didn't Isai play Fox abit...or was he mainly Sheik? I know Bombsolider had a pretty damn good Falco.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Isai mained C.Falcon, but he used Fox and Sheik a fair amount as well. Bomb soldier was an amazing Falco, I like how he played more than PC Chris. Azen was mostly a Marth player.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2008)

Currently free, anyone feel like Brawlin'?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i only fought you with Ike to show you his true potential  ... _


=\ I dunno about that. Your only approach with him when I played against him was his side special, which has an incredibly laggy end to it. No jabs or shorthopped aerials, just a lot of smashes. His neutral B and up B are both incredibly easy to punish as well, Those are probably the two moves you'd want to never use with him, unless up+B for recovery.

I haven't really seen a good Fox player in brawl yet. Everyone that was exceptionally skilled with him kind of dumped him because of his nerf.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> =\ I dunno about that. Your only approach with him when I played against him was his side special, which has an incredibly laggy end to it. No jabs or shorthopped aerials, just a lot of smashes. His neutral B and up B are both incredibly easy to punish as well, Those are probably the two moves you'd want to never use with him, unless up+B for recovery.
> 
> I haven't really seen a good Fox player in brawl yet.* Everyone that was exceptionally skilled with him kind of dumped him because of his nerf*.



As did a lot of Sheik players, some of them ran to Zelda after she got buffed. Hence why I decided to pick up Sheik and practice with her.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> =\ I dunno about that. Your only approach with him when I played against him was his side special, which has an incredibly laggy end to it. No jabs or shorthopped aerials, just a lot of smashes. His neutral B and up B are both incredibly easy to punish as well, Those are probably the two moves you'd want to never use with him, unless up+B for recovery.
> 
> I haven't really seen a good Fox player in brawl yet. Everyone that was exceptionally skilled with him kind of dumped him because of his nerf.


_I've haven't recently played you as Ike now  ... i gave up on that side special ... its my recovery now  ... ask fenrir ... if i really played like that when i fought him ... i mean it was a 5 stock match ... and i won with 4 lives left and 164% damage  ... smashes by themselves can only do so much ... though i will not deny i did fight like that at once ... one cuz i was fucking noob and two cuz im fucking frustrated when you beat 
_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone up for a few matches?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I am. Online as we speak.

oh, wait a min, dude. In a match with D K, sorry. Unless u wanna join


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I've haven't recently played you as Ike now  ... i gave up on that side special ... its my recovery now  ... ask fenrir ... if i really played like that when i fought him ... i mean it was a 5 stock match ... and i won with 4 lives left and 164% damage  ... smashes by themselves can only do so much ... though i will not deny i did fight like that at once ... one cuz i was fucking noob and two cuz im fucking frustrated when you beat
> _



I played you 3 or 4 matches like last weekend against your Ike =p

*Shirker* I can't remember if I added you or not, but I readded your FC just incase <.<


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_didn't i quit Ike like last weekend ... then i picked him up again ... kinda quit again ... but now im gonna be training with him  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry I left the lag kept killing my Wario. I ran off the stage twice.... ;o;


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _didn't i quit Ike like last weekend ... then i picked him up again ... kinda quit again ... but now im gonna be training with him  _



naw, I had played against your TL and Ike a few days ago. Friday or Saturday. Your TL is a lot better than your ike.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_Really  ... hmmm did i really improve like that in like a few days ... i know i didn't play like a spamming asshole with Fernir ... I gave it my all during the match cuz i beat him with losing 1 life , also something you said kinda was wrong, neutral B for ike works really well when used and timed right in the air while UpB is good for racking damge percentage ... those moves all depend on great timing ... *coughImainTLcough*  ... and during the entire match i smashed like ... maybe twice ... i just his air attack and running attack .. NOT SPECIAL SIDE B
_


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Isn't his neutral B have like the same hitbox as his nair, only laggier? 

I mean his nair will rarely KO, but there's got to be some better options than using something that slow to kill someone. 

Of course I can be wrong, you can charge it afterall, which could work for mindgames if they airdodge too early. You gotta be fricken insane to try and land on top of an Ike, though.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_*coughIKO'edfenrirtwicewithBcough*_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

Muy Chingon.^^^

Were you in the air?

Or in land?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _*coughIKO'edfenrirtwicewithBcough*_



again, i don't know why he landed right on top of you lol


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_Badass ... is that what that means  ... it was air ... twice , no charge ... that just shows you the destructive ability of Ike  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> again, i don't know why he landed right on top of you lol


_Timbers homie ... you still don't understand ... i went all out to show him what Ike can truly do ... what makes you think it was his choice to land above me  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

@Shiker

Fun games.

Sorry I left, but I'm about to head out for a while. I'll be back later on tonight, hopefully some games will be going on then.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Timbers homie ... you still don't understand ... i went all out to show him what Ike can truly do ... what makes you think it was his choice to land above me  _



well the fact that ike is relatively slow and has two less than mediocre jumps <_<


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_doesn't mean shit if i can make those jumps work huh  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

Bashing on the Character eh?

Ike is guaranteed coming back into the ring if he isn't flown off the stage and killed, if he survives it, his side b is more than enough to being him back.

If he is too low, his up B is broken high.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_Seems Timbers is an Ike hater like i once was  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Bashing on the Character eh?
> 
> Ike is guaranteed coming back into the ring if he isn't flown off the stage and killed, if he survives it, his side b is more than enough to being him back.
> 
> If he is too low, his up B is broken high.



That has no relevance to what we're talking about lol 

His neutral B. And Nightmare, I guess if there's some stationary platforms on the stage, that'd work to Ike's advantage greatly. If you were on FD or something then it'd be pretty easy to get away from you.

I don't hate the character. his entire moveset is nice, except his neutral B. My opinion, anyways.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_*coughIwasfightinghimonFDcough* ... come on Timbers ... your just setting these up for me ... and BTW people ... im not lying about anything i said  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't like belittling anybody, but Fenrir had some poor DI and airdodging if you were able to land it twice on him <_<

Next time you're on, I wanna Ike ditto you lol. I don't play ike, but it'll be interesting.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> *That has no relevance to what we're talking about* lol
> 
> His neutral B. And Nightmare, I guess if there's some stationary platforms on the stage, that'd work to Ike's advantage greatly. If you were on FD or something then it'd be pretty easy to get away from you.
> 
> I don't hate the character. his entire moveset is nice, except his neutral B. My opinion, anyways.



Since u said his double jump is a piece of crap, I posted that to show how good he is a coming back to the stage anyways.

His neutral B looks freakin cool.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_thats why i wanted to show him a good Ike ... he has a pretty good snake but his Ike falls far short in comparison ... i crushed his Ike with Pokemon trainer ... Green charizard FTW  ... so i wanted to show him the difference in our Ikes and give him like tips you know ... where to dodge, when to jump, when to use certain attack  ... @shion ... i call it the "Pillar of Fire"  
_


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Since u said his double jump is a piece of crap, I posted that to show how good he is a coming back to the stage anyways.
> 
> His neutral B looks freakin cool.



I'm not talking about his recovery...

I'm talking about him trying to follow up on somebody in the air. It's very easy to get away from Ike. That's why he's got as much power as he does, to make up for his movement speed.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

For a character so powerful, his speed is actually a little too much.

Ike is a cool character overall, his sword is badass.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm not talking about his recovery...
> 
> I'm talking about him trying to follow up on somebody in the air. It's very easy to get away from Ike. That's why he's got as much power as he does, to make up for his movement speed.


_I love his speed though ... in the right hands it can be fast when you need it to  ... i don't really like Ike's sword ... it should have been silver  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

Silver??? naaaaa.

Red makes it look like there is blood on it..

blood for mortal enemies.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_Silver with a Red trim  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Having fun Timbers discussing about Ike??


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Having fun Timbers discussing about Ike??



naw, i'm done lol


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

Should we talk about a different character?

@Calam

Were you online???


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

lets talk about how awesome ddd is.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

DDD's chain grab....

I would have NEVER expected that stuff.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Should we talk about a different character?
> 
> @Calam
> 
> Were you online???



No I wasn't. We'll have our Fox ditto's again at another time...should be fun.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> *Shirker* I can't remember if I added you or not, but I readded your FC just incase <.<



unless you were cleaning house and deleted me, I should be there. I'll re-add you too once I find the time if I'm mistaken.




Violent-nin said:


> @Shiker
> 
> Fun games.
> 
> Sorry I left, but I'm about to head out for a while. I'll be back later on tonight, hopefully some games will be going on then.



No problem.


Whoever BJ or JB (I forget which) was, if someone here knows him, pleeaase tell him "Great Games" for me. I was BX 3. He is a friggin monster with ZZS. Puts mine to shame .

Shame he suicide ditched me in our last Shiek vs ZZS match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2008)

DDD talk*

I seriously do NOT know how people are able to handle that guy so well. I haven't been caught in the infamous 'chain grab' of his yet, but I've face opponents that have kicked my ass a time or two. wth????


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> DDD talk*
> 
> I seriously do NOT know how people are able to handle that guy so well. I haven't been caught in the infamous 'chain grab' of his yet, but I've face opponents that have kicked my ass a time or two. wth????



I'm still not efficient on his chaingrabs yet, and frankly I don't really want to put time into learning it. I'm not playing to win money or anything, so I don't feel like spending a third of the match just fiddling around with some dude in a chain grab. It sounds utterly boring.

Other than that though, he's a really fun character, and satisfaction has never been so sweet when you throw a gordo out and kill someone at 100%


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> DDD talk*
> 
> I seriously do NOT know how people are able to handle that guy so well. I haven't been caught in the infamous 'chain grab' of his yet, but I've face opponents that have kicked my ass a time or two. wth????



His range and priority are disgustingly large... I personally haven't been able to do the chain grabs, but his kicks, tilts, aerials, and waddle toss are all great, not to mention he can float after you and finish you off.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> His range and priority are disgustingly large... I personally haven't been able to do the chain grabs, but his kicks, tilts, aerials, and waddle toss are all great, not to mention he can float after you and finish you off.



He can easily gimp an opponent with his neutral B if you don't pay attention either. Never get close to an edge with DDD unless you've got one helluva recovery. <.<


----------



## Fat_Feces (Apr 15, 2008)

I have had the misfortune to be chain grabbed by dedede


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2008)

*gasp* 

what was it like...?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Chain grabbing with D3 can be pretty damn fun. My friend came over on Sat night to play Brawl. He's not really good at the game but w/e. He tool Sonic and I took D3. I chain grabbed him all the way across the Eldin Bridge, and ended up killing us both. Of course I don't expect it to work against more experienced players..but it was hella funny nonetheless.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Chain grabbing with D3 can be pretty damn fun. My friend came over on Sat night to play Brawl. He's not really good at the game but w/e. He tool Sonic and I took D3. I chain grabbed him all the way across the Eldin Bridge, and ended up killing us both. Of course I don't expect it to work against more experienced players..but it was hella funny nonetheless.



It feels pretty cheap as well, though. I dunno, guess I feel kinda bad using it :< If I were to ever use ddd in like, a tourney, then my opinion on it would change severely, but I don't intend on entering tournies for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Fat_Feces (Apr 15, 2008)

first, he grabbed me and threw me down

then, it sort of threw me to the left, and h
e did it again!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

Feces, you're the other experience Wario player round these parts, right?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It feels pretty cheap as well, though. I dunno, guess I feel kinda bad using it :< If I were to ever use ddd in like, a tourney, then my opinion on it would change severely, but I don't intend on entering tournies for a long time, if ever.



Yeah..I was only doing it for shits and giggles against him though. I might use it like once in a match...but I don't spam it lol.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Whoever BJ or JB (I forget which) was, if someone here knows him, pleeaase tell him "Great Games" for me. I was BX 3. He is a friggin monster with ZZS. Puts mine to shame .
> 
> Shame he suicide ditched me in our last Shiek vs ZZS match.



JB is one of my friends from another forum. I unfortunately took him out of the tourney we are having in that other forum, we ended playing each other early. On the bright side. I play him a lot. And yeah his ZSS has improved a lot with all the game plays we have had. I'll tell him what you said though. ^_^


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 16, 2008)

good games Dk.
kicked my nuts a few times there. but long as i get a win or 2 im strait.
see u 2mar buddy.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 16, 2008)

Fun games bayo. Hope you liked the Wario and nasty Chain Chomp. =p
Sorry about the Chain Throw with Pikachu, I did stop it though after a while.
Nice Ike though. I would have used Wario more if it wasn't for the items. But I did use a good amount of characters though. Fun like always man. See you tomorrow. =D


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 16, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun games bayo. Hope you liked the *Wario and nasty Chain Chomp*. =p
> Sorry about the Chain Throw with Pikachu, I did stop it though after a while.
> Nice Ike though. I would have used Wario more if it wasn't for the items. But I did use a good amount of characters though. Fun like always man. See you tomorrow. =D



Lol... what? I don't think this is doable unless they purposely run straight into your mouth every time.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol... what? I don't think this is doable unless they purposely run straight into your mouth every time.



Maybe it was just predictable rolling O_o?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 16, 2008)

Like I posted before, I am only trying to bring my Wario on par with my friend's, he does it. And depending on the char Wario could. He just needs a little hop and bam. I did it a few times throughout the day. So some people can confirm it. Yeah it is hard but with timing is hella fun. =D Also some stages make it easy.
But best part of Wario is killing with his fart. I did that all day. ^_^

Is not a crazy chain, but one that you can do 2-3 times. still very funny to see.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2008)

It's probably too late, but is anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It's probably too late, but is anyone up for some matches?



You still on Nin? I'll get on in about 10minutes. I'm finishing up some work.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2008)

Got home a bit ago, figured I'd see if anyone wants to play. 

Edit:

@Anki and Timbers

Fun games guys. It's almost 5am here so, I figure I better sleep before I go till 8am or something.

@Timbers

Lol, you have some weird logic at times my friend. I'll have 1 life, you'll have 1 life and the other guy will have 2 or 3 lives still. Who do you go for mostly...lol me. I wasn't sure if you just really wanted to kill me, or get me out of the picture, or if you didn't notice the lives in general. This has happend a lot in our FFA's I'm always thinking whoa why is Timbers trying to kill me so bad, doesn't he see the other guys lives. :S


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

sorry i'm spamming fox, i just haven't used him like..at all, this week.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2008)

That's fine, I generally find when you pick a character, you use him at least about 4 matches then switch if not more.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 16, 2008)

Good games, guys. Sorry Timbers, I would've liked to play more but it's 5 am here as well. I'm too tired. XD I wanted to try using the Ice Climbers...but they've got quite a steep learning curve. @_@


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

they're annoying as hell :< 

Good games though, glad you and Nin were up this late =p was feelin a bit lonely doing schoolwork.

But yeah, that's my first 1v1 with MK. I'm sure he's a lot easier to learn than IC, but I couldn't keep my spacing on you at all. Your dair was so easily anticipated and yet i got hit by it every single time.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 16, 2008)

you people still have me added right? i hope none of you deleted me just because i havent been online with smash in a while if anyone wants to vs. me tell me


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 16, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Like I posted before, I am only trying to bring my Wario on par with my friend's, he does it. And depending on the char Wario could. He just needs a little hop and bam. I did it a few times throughout the day. So some people can confirm it. Yeah it is hard but with timing is hella fun. =D Also some stages make it easy.
> But best part of Wario is killing with his fart. I did that all day. ^_^
> 
> Is not a crazy chain, but one that you can do 2-3 times. still very funny to see.



Well, seeing as Wario is my main, and I play him quite proficiently... I still don't see this as possible. I have enough trouble landing ONE bite on a good player, and the toss out of his mouth throws them far enough away to where they could easily roll through you (or hop backwards, since Wario loses all momentum when he opens his mouth), even if you short hop.

I do agree with you on one thing though... there's nothing quite as gratifying as killing opponents with giant wafts of gas, and then watching Wario ROFL on the win screen


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2008)

I added you Oro, my FC's in my sig.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

_anyone up to fight right now  ... _


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be on in a sec, but I can't play for too long just a few matches.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

_aight im on now homie  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

_Yo kai and fenrir ... fucking got disconnected ... i can play you guys with that bad of a lag man _


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah Wtf happened I got DC'ed as well. I'm guessing Kai got cut off completely because he's offline according to my friend list.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2008)

I think the question is what in blazes final smashes were doing on. 

Nevermind that, the real question is why one of you even went for it. I heard "Landmaster!!!!" at least 3 times.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

_ ... those were my FS ... i play like that with my friends ... i realized it was me at our last match and turned everything off  ... but then we got DC'ed  _


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2008)

Noob habits die hard


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Yo kai and fenrir ... fucking got disconnected ... i can play you guys with that bad of a lag man _



I think Kai disconnects with everybody, I don't know why that is. What kind of connection you got set up for wifi, Kai?


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2008)

Timbers you wanna Brawl? I think i have you added?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I'll play.

*Fenrir* are you Fonz?


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah give me a few minutes, I'm going to reset my connection.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2008)

*off-topic

Dang, 'Mare, you change your sig like, everyday.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

blargh i hate distant planet


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

Shirker said:


> *off-topic
> 
> Dang, 'Mare, you change your sig like, everyday.


_I know  ... its kinda like my thing ... you know how people never wear the same thing, well on NF this is like that ... I never use the same sig for long  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 16, 2008)

anyone free to play?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

aight good games fenrir, but that lag is a little much  where do you live?


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2008)

Good games Timbers, sorry about my suckage lol but I'm still learning Fox.
Edit: Yeah I live in the UK and imported so I'm pretty sure thats the cause of the lag.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2008)

@Kai

Ok, well at least I know now that it's not just between me and you that it disconnects. If you don't have a lan adapter you should maybe get one bro.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

_all you need for great wifi is a wireless router ... my Wii picks my router up perfectly and its why i play with almost no lag ... but others end up screwing up connection  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2008)

@Nightmare

Are you on the West Coast or the East?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

_im on the we we we we we EASTSIDE   _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _all you need for great wifi is a wireless router ... my Wii picks my router up perfectly and its why i play with almost no lag ... but others end up screwing up connection  _



most people usually get their lag because of their router. Unless you've got one helluva internet connection for the router, and the router itself is more than efficient, you're gonna get lag. 

But then, he might be better off just buying a new router. I've been able to play people who use just their router (I play off of a router as well), it doesn't disconnect us every game. <.<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2008)

I play off my wireless router as well, works perfectly fine. But some people have old/bad routers so getting a lan adapter is their best bet if they don't want to buy a new router.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2008)

_I have full connection through my router ... it works flawlessly  ... and its not even a super amazing powered router too ... just some basic shit that gives of a great internet connection ... i mean i got my wii online, DS online, laptop online, other desktop online all through my one router  ... btw my router cost like 50 bucks  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I play off my wireless router as well, works perfectly fine. But some people have old/bad routers so getting a lan adapter is their best bet if they don't want to buy a new router.



I'm sure you could get a sufficient router at the same price as an LAN adapter. I'd imagine his wireless can't be that great on any other pieces of equipment that are leeching from the router, mind as well kill two birds with one stone  

But it's a bit much to expect someone to dish out around 30-40 bucks to buy either of them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm sure you could get a sufficient router at the same price as an LAN adapter. I'd imagine his wireless can't be that great on any other pieces of equipment that are leeching from the router, mind as well kill two birds with one stone
> 
> But it's a bit much to expect someone to dish out around 30-40 bucks to buy either of them.



Reason I said LAN adapter is because some people aren't able to change their router, because of their parents and what not. But yeah it's a bit much to expect him to dish out that money to go buy one of those things, but I'm just saying it'd be nice if he does just because I'd finally be able to complete a match with him.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 16, 2008)

I think i was playing IronFist Alchemist.
So if it was him good games man


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Reason I said LAN adapter is because some people aren't able to change their router, because of their parents and what not. But yeah it's a bit much to expect him to dish out that money to go buy one of those things, but I'm just saying it'd be nice if he does just because I'd finally be able to complete a match with him.



Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 16, 2008)

Fun matches... umm Yuuki? I know I have to get better to be able to beat you with your mains, which I have no clue who it is, but nice characters though. Very nice PT, beastly Squirtle, and nice Zelda. I had to go cause I have to go pick up something from a warehouse before they close and I do not want to wait til Saturday to get it.
I'll play later. I need more work with my characters, so I will be on for matches later tonight. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

I think his brother plays Zelda (a pretty nice one at that)


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 16, 2008)

Good games, DK! Just so you know, you were facing two different people ^^; When the name is Yuuki, it's me. I use Toon Link and the Pokemon characters (and a bit of experimenting with Pikmin & Olimar/Ice Climbers sometimes). My brother uses the nickname Claus, and he uses Zelda/Pit/Lucas/Ness/Peach. 

Thank you for the match and compliments. It was my first time facing a Wario mainer, and he's pretty good, especially in the air x.x And your Pikachu...man was that a surprise! You stole my costume! =p But yeah, your Pikachu was awesome. I hope you don't mind me stealing that chain grab idea. =p

Anyway, I look forward to facing you more later. My brother said "Good games!" as well.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Anki, I didn't know your brother played other characters. I've always seen him using zelda.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 16, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games, DK! Just so you know, you were facing two different people ^^; When the name is Yuuki, it's me. I use Toon Link and the Pokemon characters (and a bit of experimenting with Pikmin & Olimar/Ice Climbers sometimes). My brother uses the nickname Claus, and he uses Zelda/Pit/Lucas/Ness/Peach.
> 
> Thank you for the match and compliments. It was my first time facing a Wario mainer, and he's pretty good, especially in the air x.x And your Pikachu...man was that a surprise! You stole my costume! =p But yeah, your Pikachu was awesome. I hope you don't mind me stealing that chain grab idea. =p
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to facing you more later. My brother said "Good games!" as well.



Ah ok cool. That explain the name switching. XD
Yeah both you guys were pretty good.
It took me a while to get used to PT, cause most don't use Squirtle like you which surprised me. I had more trouble with him than with the other two cause most people use the other two so i am used to them, not Squirtle though. XD
And good games to your bro too. He has a very good Zelda, and his Pit just out prioritized my chars. ;o; Damn sword. >_>;
It was fun playing you both. Hope to play you guys later. Now I am off to pick up my stuff from the warehouse. I should be on later though.
And sure you can use the Chain Grab, I use it when I get a shot at it. Is fun sometimes. ;D


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2008)

Free if anyone's up for some Brawls.

EDIT* 

nvm, no excess to the tele.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 16, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I think i was playing IronFist Alchemist.
> So if it was him good games man



Yeah it was...you were playing my lil brother (I HATE MARTH) lol, but you're damn good man!  your Snake was awesome....choose Diddy next time!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 16, 2008)

sooooooooooo.....
is ne body on???


----------



## Masurao (Apr 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> sooooooooooo.....
> is ne body on???



No...I wish I could play right now. 

Off-Topic..I see you have yet another new ZSS sig.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2008)

Bayo, dude... wth...? I live in a house of 4 with people that constantly feel the need to see what I'm doing all the time. WHY DOYA HAFTA MAKE MY JOB HARDER?!? 

Still... nice sig... probably your best yet... *stares*


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 16, 2008)

I would be playing bayo but the sig is currently keeping me away from the game. >_>;


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No...I wish I could play right now.
> 
> Off-Topic..I see you have yet another new ZSS sig.



i dont kno man
i been obsessed with her ever since Brawl came out(i dont even kno how to play with her yet)
probly my favorite animated female....especially in hentai

@shirker....im sorry??


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

fucking lol at the sig


----------



## Masurao (Apr 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> fucking lol at the sig



I see you now have a Soul Eater ava too lol. At any rate, I might be free tomorrow..you up for some 1 v 1's if I'm free Tim?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 16, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I would be playing bayo but the sig is currently keeping me away from the game. >_>;



lololollooo
Damn
i hope to see "1/4 seeking battle" by ur name lata on DK


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I see you now have a Soul Eater ava too lol. At any rate, I might be free tomorrow..you up for some 1 v 1's if I'm free Tim?



dude, i'm serious when i say this..there is _no_ soul eater fanart out there. I was too lazy to photoshop it, though. I'll probably grab a stillframe and vector it sometime over the weekend, this one is pretty weak.

And yeah ill play some tomorrow.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 17, 2008)

got-damn its dead here....computer based opponent it is....


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 17, 2008)

man, bayo, i had a free room seeking like 5 times within the hour for a long time each time. nobody joined my rooms. i was getting tired of destroying the sandbag each time. i saw you on, tim, real, and some others but no one joined. i ended up watching tv and playing some guitar on my wii to pass the time. now i am tired off to bed. i might get a sudden urge to go back and play some brawl matches online. i am using my wii browser since i am going to bed, if i am here on NF i am obviously not playing online at that time. i'll try to get on later though before i go to sleep.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Just got home, little tipsy, cops pulled me over but anyways..

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Just got home, little tipsy, cops pulled me over but anyways..



lul.

i'll play in a bit. trying to find a place to upload this ost.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright, just let me know when you've made a room.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

alright, I'll start a room up now.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 17, 2008)

Good games as usual guys. My brain is dead, so I must depart. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

@Anki and Timbers

Fun games guys, I couldn't play too well I don't know if it's because of the liquor or because I'm tired. :S

Anyways good matches, I'm gonna go crash.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

Good games both of you.  Yeah I needa go sleep too. I've been awake way too long lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2008)

Do not have school or something, Nin O_O?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

On break this semester.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_Ok who's ready to fight  
_


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_make a game now K deps ... imma join  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _make a game now K deps ... imma join  _



ill go set it up


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_I love Diddy Kong  ...  that fucking second match diddy vs marth ... that reutrn was amazing ... i grabbed the ledge you hit me but you grab the ledge then i come with my recovery and blow you down and i grab the ledge  ... great games man ... you DDD is terrible  ... and i can't play now cuz now i gotta do my school work  ... great games  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn Nightmare your lag is annoying.
It crippled my Marth 
GGs though
Your Diddy is getting good.
Don't do roll to dsmash to much
And yea I've never played as DDD i wanted to use him for fun.

Anyone else wanna play


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_its the only moves i could do cuz of that damn lag ... you have like a yellow dot near your name on my list ... im guessing you got the same ... we both can't play with a strong connection  ... its your lag too  ... btw where do you live  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _its the only moves i could do cuz of that damn lag ... you have like a yellow dot near your name on my list ... im guessing you got the same ... we both can't play with a strong connection  ... its your lag too  ... btw where do you live  _



I live in MA
I got a wired LAN adapter.
my connection is supposed to be good.
I should just blame Nintendo


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_Fucking Mass  ... i live in NY ... how the fuck is that lag possible ... i have people from like across the country with perfect connection  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I live in MA
> I got a wired LAN adapter.
> my connection is supposed to be good.
> I should just blame Nintendo



we get some pretty absurd lag, if I remember right. 

We also live like 2400 miles apart, so that could be it as well.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Fucking Mass  ... i live in NY ... how the fuck is that lag possible ... i have people from like across the country with perfect connection  _


As I said.
That damn Nintendo


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I live in MA
> I got a wired LAN adapter.
> my connection is supposed to be good.
> I should just blame Nintendo



When did you get the adapter? Last time I played w/ you we lagged quite a bit... but I play with Nin and Timbers off of wireless and we have close to no issues. If you just got the lan adapter recently... I might play w/ you once I get home.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

I got it a few weeks ago.
Well anyone wanna play?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I got it a few weeks ago.
> Well anyone wanna play?



Lol @ K-Deps....

I actually am free right now.....I just don't feel like playing.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol @ K-Deps....
> 
> I actually am free right now.....I just don't feel like playing.



You LOL at me and reject me.
grrr

Why the LOL anyway


----------



## Akira (Apr 17, 2008)

K-Deps I added you fancy a game?
My FC's in the sig!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> K-Deps I added you fancy a game?
> My FC's in the sig!



Yea its on
Make the room and Ill be there soon


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You LOL at me and reject me.
> grrr
> 
> Why the LOL anyway



The "lol" was refering to your PM("NOW"). It's just one of those few times when I don't feel like playing Brawl.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> The "lol" was refering to your PM("NOW"). It's just one of those few times when I don't feel like playing Brawl.



oh that..
I understand saving your brawl energy for weekend


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> The "lol" was refering to your PM("NOW"). It's just one of those few times when *I don't feel like playing Brawl.*



 This better only be because you're waiting to Vs. me or something.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This better only be because you're waiting to Vs. me or something.



Lol....

I'll play you at some point this weekend...I haven't even added you yet.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_hmmm ... cal doesn't want to play  ... i don't blame you ... ive been getting that feeling too  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

That's because Cal is busy.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's because Cal is busy.



Lol if you saw a few post back..I said I was actually free. I'm just not in the mood to play Brawl right now....don't know why.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol if you saw a few post back..I said I was actually free. I'm just not in the mood to play Brawl right now....don't know why.



Nah, I must of missed it.

Truthfully I don't care much for playing at the moment, I'm waiting for friends to call to play B-ball so I need to kill sometime.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

Well..I have quite a few matches I gotta do this week. I haven't fought Vio in a while. I gotta keep my promise to fight PhantomX over the weekend. I'll be fighting Timbers as well, since our matches are pretty damn good when we aren't making stupid mistakes.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Good games Fenrir.
Some pretty bad lag but still fun


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_ok i feel the need to play again ... who wants to die by diddy's hands/legs/tail/bananas  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

*Sigh*

Maybe I should stop picking Random and focus on one character for a while like most people. :S


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2008)

Dude, Anki, I'm trying to enter your friend code and it keeps giving me a "Friend Code is incorrect" message o_O


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone gonna be around next week?
I got the whole week off.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_i got the whole week off too  ... I'm set for any match you wanna go at ... train some of your other characters on my diddy  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Dude, Anki, I'm trying to enter your friend code and it keeps giving me a "Friend Code is incorrect" message o_O



Sorry about that, I fixed my sig now. But I'm getting a "Friend Code is incorrect" message for yours too. o.o


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Anyone up for some matches right now?



Ill play. my FC is in sig.

You host and Ill be there in a sec


----------



## K-deps (Apr 17, 2008)

nvm mullet
something else came up
Sorry man


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches right now?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Maybe I should stop picking Random and focus on one character for a while like most people. :S



maybe  Not now, but hopefully in the future we'll be on par with your mains, and you need them to be in tip top shape


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry I had to leave all of a sudden Anki... mom was being a bitch throughout the entire ordeal b/c she can't wait 5 minutes for me to go eat -_-

GGs though... my dodging is a bit off today, but that's not to undermine your guys' abilities.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

@Timbers

Who were those guys we were playing with, also why were you suiciding?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

I was eating 

And they're from another forum.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers
> 
> Who were those guys we were playing with, also why were you suiciding?



My face appeared in their game, and it's awesomenss was too much to behold..so they killed themselves.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> My face appeared in their game, and it's awesomenss was too much to behold..so they killed themselves.





Didn't expect that response, at least not from Calam of all people. 

Edit:

@Timbers

Oh, I was wondering who the hell they were because they kept trying to add me.

They from Smashboards or nah?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

nope, VGC.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh ok, I'll probably never seem them around probably then, so I'll just delete em.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Didn't expect that response, at least not from Calam of all people.



Yes I am that awesome. At any rate, we haven't played in a good while..you up for some games tomorrow if I'm free.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes I am that awesome. At any rate, we haven't played in a good while..you up for some games tomorrow if I'm free.



True.

Unless it's early tomorrow then I can't.

Going to a party for most of the day. I might be home early (12), but then again I could end up getting home at 5am, really depends how good the party is.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

it'll be one shitty party if you come home at midnight.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 17, 2008)

well alrite! 
its brawl time!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> it'll be one shitty party if you come home at midnight.



Indeed Timbers....Indeed.


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 18, 2008)

NIN! These are awesome matches!

Lets go for Team Battle. Me and Recks vs you and... the other guy. XD


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes I am that awesome. At any rate, we haven't played in a good while..you up for some games tomorrow if I'm free.



What sort of trickery is this?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2008)

God I suck at this game now.


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 18, 2008)

No way. You're really good. ^^


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah right, I died enough times when you guys still had two stock. :S


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 18, 2008)

Multi characters are harder than one on ones. We should do some one on one matches tomorrow. ^^


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 18, 2008)

*yawn* Nin, Timbers....sorry about not letting you in. I was facing my friend's younger sister (who's good, what the hell is with these children?!) and she strictly wanted a 1 on 1. Unfortunately, he's turned her into quite the tourneyfag. I never want to see Final Destination ever again. =_= 2 hours of it....GRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

There ARE more playable levels than FD -_-


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Multi characters are harder than one on ones. We should do some one on one matches tomorrow. ^^



Can't unless it's early or really late, going to a party tomorrow. If it's really late I'll probably be buzzed so I'll play even worse than I did tonight. 



Anki Rendan said:


> *yawn* Nin, Timbers....sorry about not letting you in. I was facing my friend's younger sister (who's good, what the hell is with these children?!) and she strictly wanted a 1 on 1. Unfortunately, he's turned her into quite the tourneyfag. I never want to see Final Destination ever again. =_= 2 hours of it....GRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



No worries.

Honestly what is with these kids, they seem to be a lot better than all of us. Everyone's little brother/sister is better than the older sibling it seems. :S

I hate FD when played more than once in a row. I'd rather go play 5 matches on Big Blue than do 2 FD matches in a row these days.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 18, 2008)

I played somebody yesterday, can't remember who now, but they kept picking FD over and over. Made me so bored. Was weird how they always had stage pick, too...it only chose mine like once out of 2 hours of play. I think i stayed off the game the rest of the day, 'til like 1am when we did that FFA last night.

Yoshi's Island, Halberd, Smashville, Pkmn stadium, Lylat Cruise, Luigi's Mansion, and (I dislike this stage, but meh) Battlefield.

You could probably throw Pictochat in there, too. 

All pretty neutral stages, I don't see why so many people dickride FD.


----------



## Kai (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, how does the stage pick really work? At times it seems I'm always the one with the decision and vice versa.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

I played someone once that told me and I think it depends on who wins or loses the previous match.

I think it's winner gets stage, and loser gets rules, or vice-versa.



But yeah, no items, Fox only, Final Destination.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> What sort of trickery is this?



It's not trickery if you look a page back I said you were one of the people I need to play this weekend.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone out there wanna play?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone out there wanna play?



Maybe......just maybe..later Deps.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Maybe......just maybe..later Deps.



Ok i hope maybe means yes


----------



## Gamble (Apr 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I played someone once that told me and I think it depends on who wins or loses the previous match.
> 
> I think it's winner gets stage, and loser gets rules, or vice-versa.



Whoever loses seems to get rules on stocks/time/(gravity, all the other crap that nobody messes with) 

But the win wouldn't make sense. I know I've had my stage picked a few times upon win, and my stage also wouldn't be picked when I lost.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

Ima lookin' for games 

Anki's brother seems to be too much for me finish off  Always so close, yet never close enough.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Ima lookin' for games
> 
> Anki's brother seems to be too much for me finish off  Always so close, yet never close enough.



I will play you at some point this weekend...I have several matches I have to do this weekend.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be up for some games around 9pm est, if anybody's on >.>


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'll be up for some games around 9pm est, if anybody's on >.>



Lol...nice sig Tim. At any rate, I should be on around 9.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2008)

I probably won't be playing till very late tonight..if that.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

None of you guys are of any use to me


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2008)

Well guys, it seems that I am kind of screwed for a little while.

My modem recently stopped working because it had to have its filter replaced, and the AT&T guy said I can't keep moving it back and frth cuz some weird shit happens to it...

He also changed my phone jack and a whole bunch of crap, so Im screwed for the meantime with no brawl online.

Im going to wait and see if I can buy a wireless router to get back online.

Hopefully it doesn't lag like Shit.....


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

Somebody play me already D:


----------



## Gamble (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm online :WOW


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm on as well...gotta play someone tonight


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 18, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Well guys, it seems that I am kind of screwed for a little while.
> 
> My modem recently stopped working because it had to have its filter replaced, and the AT&T guy said I can't keep moving it back and frth cuz some weird shit happens to it...
> 
> ...


_I get no problems with my router  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 18, 2008)

Hope you get that fixed sometime Shion.
Haven't played you in a while


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 18, 2008)

nee body wanna play some??


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I get no problems with my router  _



It's not my router... I don't have one.

It's my MODEM.

That old piece o crap.

@Deps.

Hope so too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2008)

Just got home, a little tipsy but it's wearing off.

Anyone up for some matches?

Edit: Never mind, no one is online.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll be up and running until noon if anyone wanna brawl


----------



## K-deps (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm bored.
So anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

pssh...

I wish I could...

So I happened to beat All Star on very hard and insane modes today....

And


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'm bored.
> So anyone wanna Brawl?



I'm on. Opened a room as well


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

Now that I have noticed, I have never vs'ed you Captain Pimp.

Who do you main?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Now that I have noticed, I have never vs'ed you Captain Pimp.
> 
> Who do you main?



Mainly Samus. But I tend to use other characters like Wolf, Toon Link, Lucas, and Lucario.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Mainly Samus. But I tend to use other characters like Wolf, Toon Link, Lucas, and Lucario.



Is room still open?
If yes tell me and Ill be there


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Mainly Samus. But I tend to use other characters like Wolf, Toon Link, Lucas, and Lucario.



I have ust recently noticed how powerful Toon Link can be.

I never would have expected him to be so good.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Is room still open?
> If yes tell me and Ill be there



Yea, it's still open. I'll be online for another hour and then I gotta leave 



"Shion" said:


> I have ust recently noticed how powerful Toon Link can be.
> 
> I never would have expected him to be so good.



Me neither...I always thought he's the same as Young Link from melee, but only faster.

Surprisingly, his last attack from his forward smash makes it easier for him to KO


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

How did you just NOW notice that Toon Link is good? XD He's pretty crazy strong, and his jumps are tremendous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Mainly Samus. But I tend to use other characters like Wolf, Toon Link, Lucas, and Lucario.



No wonder, your Samus was pretty good. I thought your main was Kirby, or maybe I'm confusing you with someone else. :sweat


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> How did you just NOW notice that Toon Link is good? XD He's pretty crazy strong, and his jumps are tremendous.


_TL is a beast homie ... i think i fought you with him a while ago ... _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> How did you just NOW notice that Toon Link is good? XD He's pretty crazy strong, and his jumps are tremendous.



Cuz every time I would vs a toon link, I would rape ass all over him.

But now sine I have seen what he is capable of....


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2008)

anybody up for some matches?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

_yo fenrir .. I would play you but some family is coming over in like 1 minute  _


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

@k-deps: Good matches man. Had to leave now. I think your Fox gave me a tough time the most 

Gah, I need to learn to recover better with Lucas >__>



Violent-nin said:


> No wonder, your Samus was pretty good. I thought your main was Kirby, or maybe I'm confusing you with someone else. :sweat



haha, nah. I rarely use Kirby  The only one I know that mains Kirby is Kai


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> anybody up for some matches?




I haven't vsed you either.

Who do YOU main??


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> anybody up for some matches?



I can play you. ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> @k-deps: Good matches man. Had to leave now. I think your Fox gave me a tough time the most
> 
> Gah, I need to learn to recover better with Lucas >__>
> 
> ...



WTF.

DEPS USED FOXIE???????


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2008)

Fox or Ike, even though I'm not that good 
Added ya Anki! I'll create the room


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, I finally finished my chores...

*waits for Calamity *


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, k, I'm bored, somebody play me.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

_yo phantom I'll play ya  ... let me make a room ... join ASAP homie _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Make it three lives for next game, 7 minute cap.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Goddamn... no 9s


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol, Nightmare, you know that people have more than just B moves and smashes, right?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 19, 2008)

Good games, Fenrir!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

GGs, Nightmare/Hamza person.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, Nightmare, you know that people have more than just B moves and smashes, right?


_my fingers are retarded homie ... and its not like you fight any different   ... i never saw you using tilt  ... I'm done now ... got some shit to take care of ... the lag won't let me use tilts ... so i rely on smashes, B moves and A combo and a__ moves and areal moves  
_


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

_wait no fuck it ... I'll play anyone again  ... but if the lag gets serious just know I will leave the match  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _my fingers are retartded homie ... and its not like you fight any different   ... i never saw you using tilt  ... I'm done now ... got some shit to take care of ... peace _



I usually use every tilt except for up... usually because I forget  I also GRAB, haha.

I do mostly aerials 

Also, that's strange, b/c this tme I had close to no lag vs you, but last time was terrible.


EDIT: Lol, shit... I was trying to do Up+B on that last metaknight kill 

Fun ditto, though


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

_when i used falco ... i couldn't tilt  ... your G&W is good ... too bad i could use my mains against him  ... but now ... work on your MK ... you fought my TL and diddy ... you didn't really have a chance  ... my MK sucks i know that ... BTW ... i don't use grabs like ever homie ... there something i never used in melee or in brawl ... i would probably be 10X better if i did  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

My MK is atrocious... I just started him yesterday, lol. Game and Watch is like my 5th string, behind Wario, ROB, Olimar, and Diddy. 

But yeah... Toon Link raped my face... heh


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

_ i still can't believe i had that much control is that match with TL though  ... hell i would have had that match with full stock if i had actually decided to use the FS  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ i still can't believe i had that much control is that match with TL though  ... hell i would have had that match with full stock if i had actually decided to use the FS :swetdrop _



Lol, I have pretty bad spacing with Metaknight, and I didn't dodge enough that game... but yeah... first time you used the FS I was like "wtf?" Haha.. then I just started ignoring them.

In the ditto I just wanted to be glowing for mindgame purposes... but I wasn't gonna use it. For some reason though at the end it registered as a simple B press instead of the Up+B finisher I wanted


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone want to Brawl right now? Im a Sonic user.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, I have pretty bad spacing with Metaknight, and I didn't dodge enough that game... but yeah... first time you used the FS I was like "wtf?" Haha.. then I just started ignoring them.
> 
> In the ditto I just wanted to be glowing for mindgame purposes... but I wasn't gonna use it. For some reason though at the end it registered as a simple B press instead of the Up+B finisher I wanted


_I didn't use the FS  ... i mean i used them but i missed purposely  ... mindgame  ... my MK still would have lost vs yours  ... yo rage ... a sonic user huh ... My FC is in my sig ... I'll fight you  _


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2008)

Good Games Anki! Sorry for leaving like that but some people who came over wanted to say hi. Your PK Trainer is great!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 19, 2008)

Damn..I would be able to play PhantomX right now...but my roomate came in like @ 5:00 this morning, and is still sleep.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Play w/o sound and w/o yelling


----------



## Masurao (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Play w/o sound and w/o yelling



But I must have mah sound. Call me picky, but playing without sound is just not the same with me. At any rate, all the people I said I was going/planning to play this weekend will get their matches.... 

Btw, who do you main PhantomX?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't really main anyone... but I like to play the more lulz charas.

Wario is my favorite, I also like ROB, Diddy, Watch, Olimar... I'm trying MK just to have a "top tier" chara, but I'm not very good w/ him. I'm also gonna do Luigi and DDD soon, cuz they're also silly.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I don't really main anyone... but I like to play the more lulz charas.
> 
> Wario is my favorite, I also like ROB, Diddy, Watch, Olimar... I'm trying MK just to have a "top tier" chara, but I'm not very good w/ him. I'm also gonna do Luigi and DDD soon, cuz they're also silly.



Haha lulz characters. Wario is like my 4th main. He's hella fun to use. My mains have changed quite a bit, but the general order is TL, Fox, Lucas/Marth, Wario. I try MK from time to time, but fail. I do okay with D3 ocasionally..but usually I do horrible with him.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 19, 2008)

You and I still need to have a proper 1 on 1, Calamity. ^^


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 19, 2008)

Aww...no one wants to fight me.....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 19, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> You and I still need to have a proper 1 on 1, Calamity. ^^



Yes, yes I know. Should be fun, even though you didn't play much in our last FFA; when you did...you were pretty good. The only people i've really fought 1 v 1 are Timbers, Violent, Shion, and Deps. I haven't fought many others 1 v 1 as much as the previosuly mentioned people.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

rageofkyubii said:


> Aww...no one wants to fight me.....


_did ya add me yet  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah! There's still some people I haven't faced in this thread yet that I've seen around a lot, like K-Deps and Shion (who I heard was extremely good). Oh well, I'll be sure to find time to battle. ^^


----------



## Masurao (Apr 19, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Ah! There's still some people I haven't faced in this thread yet that I've seen around a lot, like K-Deps and Shion (who I heard was extremely good). Oh well, I'll be sure to find time to battle. ^^



Yeah they are quite good. I fight Deps sometime, but we never take each other seriously for some reason. As for Shion, the first time I fought him I didn't do so well with MK.

 I fought him a second time 2-3 weeks later and we had Fox ditto's, which were great matches. It always came down to the last stock, but he won in the end( he always had aroun 50-60% left). I think the only person that has beaten him is Deps, and Minzara once of twice, but not much.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _did ya add me yet  _



Just did!


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2008)

I need to fight Shion. Even though I'm pretty sure I'd get my ass handed to me I'd like to see if he is as good as his "hitlist" claims he is xD


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 19, 2008)

We just double KOed ourselves. lol


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2008)

_that double sonic KO was amazing ... i can't even believe what we did was possible  ... yo rage i got one thing to say ... Pika pika pika pika pika chuuuuu  ... great games  ... sorry for using diddy and TL  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay, won a 32 person tournament over on Smashboards. 

Gotta love using everyone, makes it hard for people to counter pick you.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Were there no good players, or were you just on fire today? o_o


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2008)

There were good players actually, but I was playing very well. I got took some insane risks like futile and they payed off.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Game and Watch is like my 5th string, behind Wario, ROB, Olimar, and Diddy.



?

Wario>G&W>ROB>Olimar>Diddy


----------



## Aeon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm surprised it hadn't occurred to me to look for this board sooner. If anyone wishes to brawl, PM me. I'm in Texas, by the way, in case that helps.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Where are you Calamity? *shakes fist*


----------



## Gamble (Apr 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I fought him a second time 2-3 weeks later and we had Fox ditto's, which were great matches. It always came down to the last stock, but he won in the end( he always had aroun 50-60% left). I think the only person that has beaten him is Deps, and Minzara once of twice, but not much.



It's too bad I never got a Fox ditto out of him, and apparently his wifi is screwy now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2008)

Anybody wanna Brawl?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm BACK AND BETTER THAN EVER!
At least connection wise!
My skills are still...
Well I can bomb Jump with Samus around the enitre Hyrule temple in two minutes and 47.06 seconds.
Fighting Wise?
AHAHAHAHA!

Anyone up for free wins?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I need to fight Shion. Even though I'm pretty sure I'd get my ass handed to me I'd like to see if he is as good as his "hitlist" claims he is xD


When fighting Shion always play with your best. Your second main probably won't cut it.



Violent-nin said:


> Yay, won a 32 person tournament over on Smashboards.
> 
> Gotta love using everyone, makes it hard for people to counter pick you.



Congrats man


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 19, 2008)

Anki, Fun as always dude!
If you are wondering why I sucked hard on the last 3.
I randomed Luigi, Lucas and MK. xDDD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2008)

Looking for a couple of matches before I sleep. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll hit you up BH if you want. =D


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2008)

Sure sounds like fun. See you on in a bit.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not even ON Shion's hit list


----------



## K-deps (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm not even ON Shion's hit list



You weren't around when he made it.
He made it a long time before the game came out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2008)

Great matches DK. Your Wario is insanely good. I have been needing to practice against a good Wario player for a while. I got lucky with Lucas in that comeback round.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm gonna have to ditto your Wario in the future, Dark_Kakashi


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 19, 2008)

Very Fun Matches BH. You have a nice set of characters there. Your Ike took me a while to figure out and you have a nice Lucas. I know my Ness won't touch that, so I don't bother with him anymore. ;o;
Good games though and hope to play you some other time. ^_^
Nice Falco too, I just took advantage of some open spots I saw otherwise you would have had an easier match. I guess I was able to see what parts I could punish you. 
Sorry about all the Fart kills, but I always say, that is the manliest way to  get KO'd. ;D
In that Lucas comeback,. I did not know the range of Lucas' U.smash so I figured I was safe... but no I got hit and blown away. ;o; Still though solid Lucas man. =D


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm still trying to find out which character is my main though. I always rotate between Ike, Toon Link, Snake, or Lucas. I am currently trying to play around with the Pokemon Trainer and Falco to see if I can be any good with them. So many hard decisions. 

Thank you for the compliments DK. Can't wait to play you again.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 19, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Anki, Fun as always dude!
> If you are wondering why I sucked hard on the last 3.
> I randomed Luigi, Lucas and MK. xDDD



Good games! I think I'm starting to get worse with Pikachu, though. And on the other hand, I'm not getting any better with Jigglypuff!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm gonna have to ditto your Wario in the future, Dark_Kakashi



lol, that is fine. I am always up for matches when people want to play and I am free. If not any time soon, we might meet up in a match in the East vs West. ;D
Wario dittos are crazy though. XD

@BH
Ah I see. Those guys are pretty good though. My main is Pikachu and I think I used him on you once I think. I try to play more with Wario though cause he is so much fun and is a back up to my Pikachu. I also use Olimar every now and them. I need to work on him more, I am getting rusty on my Olimar. XD


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone up for a FFA? All levels, all items except for hammers, dragoon, heart, and tomato. We need two more people.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 19, 2008)

I would join but is time for some nice hot chocolate and sweet bread. I might get back on later tonight though if anyone wants to play. =D


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2008)

Your Pikachu was really good yet annoying. I hate its thunder attack because it doesn't let me save myself from death. Its thundershock is a nice projectile attack especially against my slow Snake.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2008)

no one wants to play?


----------



## Kai (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll join if you want to exchange friend codes.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

We already filled it... besides, don't you always dc?


----------



## Kai (Apr 20, 2008)

My connection has gotten better recently. I haven't disconnected for two days. (I pat my own back)


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry about deserting you today Phantom...my work took alot longer than I thought it would. Don't give up on me though, Shion went through the same thing lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2008)

Really Kai, hmm maybe we can actually finish a match for once now.


----------



## Okami-Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

I just love this game ... can't figure out how to conect it to some odd place so I could play other people XDDD but I just love Zelda ... she ish so pwnsome and pretty


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Okami-Chan said:


> I just love this game ... can't figure out how to conect it to some odd place so I could play other people XDDD but I just love Zelda ... she ish so pwnsome and pretty



a newbie eh:amazed
r u ne good??


----------



## Okami-Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> a newbie eh:amazed
> r u ne good??



don't play the wii too much ... XD I may be a newbie but I have been in many other forums ... lol


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Okami-Chan said:


> don't play the wii too much ... XD I may be a newbie but I have been in many other forums ... lol



mmmyesss
2che!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Rofl... these games are made of win and awesome.

EDIT: Best glide ever w/ Pit!


----------



## Okami-Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Rofl... these games are made of win and awesome.
> 
> EDIT: Best glide ever w/ Pit!



Lol Pit is awsome how he has the bow and everything ... have you finished the big adventure thing where like there purple monsters you have to fight XD


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Ike is king.


----------



## Okami-Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

Link + Zelda = FTW!!!!
XD


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

lolollloollllllllloooooolll
@nin in px in that kirby fight!
lolqwerty!!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Kirby Slap Fight ftw 

EDIT: BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

fuckin lol at the last one. kirby's beeeeeeep is great.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 20, 2008)

Bayo.. you on?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2008)

@Phantom, Timbers, Bayo

Fun games guys.

Kirby slap fight was the best without a doubt. 

Good times.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Okami-Chan said:


> Link + Zelda = FTW!!!!
> XD



i too am a link fan....and he, as well, is king


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Bayo.. you on?!



mmmyessss

@Nin...that shit was fuckin' hilarious...easily one of the best "Brawl Moments"
eva


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2008)

Link may be king, but Luigi is god. 

@Bayo

Hehe yeah man, those matches were all about fun, and indeed they were. I gotta pick Kirby against R.O.B more.."Beeeep".


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> mmmyessss
> 
> @Nin...that shit was fuckin' hilarious...easily one of the best "Brawl Moments"
> eva





Make room I'll join!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> fuckin lol at the last one. kirby's beeeeeeep is great.



i couldnt concentrate the shit was so funny...beeeeep and faallcoo...PUNCH!!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Kirby needs to land when Paunching D: He just like... stays there. I don't think I hit anyone, though 

EDIT: I personally loved the fight on the F-Zero level... those cars got like 9 kills... and the ending was epic... I hold him till the cars come, BAM... star KO finish and I win somehow XD


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Link may be king, but Luigi is god.
> 
> @Bayo
> 
> Hehe yeah man, those matches were all about fun, and indeed they were. I gotta pick Kirby against R.O.B more.."Beeeep".



hmmmm....is that a challenge???


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hmmmm....is that a challenge???



Hehe, not a challenge, but a statement of truth.


----------



## Okami-Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

@Phantom 
Lol I always get killed by the cars 
what did I do to the cars? like come on ... they are so very viciouse XD

also its true I don't like kirby just slides on top of  the ground or whatever ... 
But I like how he turns into something heave and he drops down and BAM the person/ opponent is dead XD


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

got-damn wario, DK.
if i can stop that divin head attack, his ass is grass.
ima get his ass next time son, watch.....^^


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome matches Bayo. =D
I did use the Swords guys at first, I hate using Marth or Ike, but I got a few rounds with them on you before I switched to Wario. Awesome matches though, it was funny how I kept you away from some of those items you were going after, fun times. XD
In the none item matches it was a lot of fun too. You have a very good Link and I saw some of the set up you were doing with him. I got hit for a lot of damage from you. Damn... it is always very fun to play you man. Hope you enjoyed playing against Wario. On the bright side you now have practice against Wario players. Fart kills are awesome, but I kept missing them a lot on you, though the Fart saved me from dying that one time. I got all the way back to the platform. XD
Til next time man, Good games! =D


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Awesome matches Bayo. =D
> I did use the Swords guys at first, I hate using Marth or Ike, but I got a few rounds with them on you before I switched to Wario. Awesome matches though, it was funny how I kept you away from some of those items you were going after, fun times. XD
> In the none item matches it was a lot of fun too. You have a very good Link and I saw some of the set up you were doing with him. I got hit for a lot of damage from you. Damn... it is always very fun to play you man. Hope you enjoyed playing against Wario. On the bright side you now have practice against Wario players. Fart kills are awesome, but I kept missing them a lot on you, though the Fart saved me from dying that one time. I got all the way back to the platform. XD
> Til next time man, Good games! =D



ur wario kicked my nuts for the most part. but i love loosin, it means that i 
can get betta the last few days, i been playin com. peach on nasty level...thats a tough bitch one on one. but she helped my link and ike get better, i mite jus play with those 2 from now on

yea i can tell u hate ike and marth, u used the same moves
always good to play u as well....i 4get how good u r until i play ya...
alrite pimp. till next time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2008)

Curious if anyone here is registered on this site:



I just recently signed up for the SSBB section, so if your an member or plan on signing up lemme know.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Curious if anyone here is registered on this site:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently signed up for the SSBB section, so if your an member or plan on signing up lemme know.



I'll sign up.
Is it a ranking system?
My name is gonna be Deps


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

I can see the site is for gaming and stuff, but is it for arranging tournaments, matchmaking, etc?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'll sign up.
> Is it a ranking system?
> My name is gonna be Deps



Yeah. Go to ladder and you'll see the ranking system.



"Shion" said:


> I can see the site is for gaming and stuff, but is it for arranging tournaments, matchmaking, etc?



Yeah there will be tournaments later on in the Spring and Summer. It's also there  to offer a ranking system and to find matches.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2008)

Anki I live in Jersey.
Where do you live?
We played without any lag last night then we get a surge like this in the afternoon.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 20, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Anki I live in Jersey.
> Where do you live?
> We played without any lag last night then we get a surge like this in the afternoon.



PLAY ME NAO!!!!

lol


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2008)

rageofkyubii said:


> PLAY ME NAO!!!!
> 
> lol



I REFUSE 
*boots up Wii*


----------



## Akira (Apr 20, 2008)

Rage I added you wanna play some matches? FC's in the sig


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 20, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> I REFUSE
> *boots up Wii*



Nice Marth match!


----------



## Akira (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 20, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Rage I added you wanna play some matches? FC's in the sig



Sure! Wanna join me and Axl?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like this thread is somewhat revived


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> looks like this thread is somewhat revived



Only because I give free wins 
Also, RoK.
Do you know my power now?
I got Rainbow Meta Knight as a random xDDD
On Luigi's Mansion not the less.
Anyone else notice that the voice that says the character names has a thing for _Luigi_?

Also, Fenrir and Vlnt-nin I added you both.

Also, Fenrir do you by chance play Fire Emblem?


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 20, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Only because I give free wins
> Also, RoK.
> Do you know my power now?
> I got Rainbow Meta Knight as a random xDDD
> ...



Yeah, it was good. I have really got to work on not doing the Down+A attack where I cant recover......


Danm connection! I got booted off!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> looks like this thread is somewhat revived



It's the weekend


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2008)

rageofkyubii said:


> Yeah, it was good. I have really got to work on not doing the Down+A attack where I cant recover......
> 
> 
> Danm connection! I got booted off!



Ah yes...
Down + A aerial when no land under you...


----------



## Akira (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe some other time Rage?

Nah I'm not really into Fire Emblem all that much I just main Ike in Brawl.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 20, 2008)

well C-Pip...my first fight in a long time, and u kicked my ass most of the time


----------



## rageofkyubii (Apr 20, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Ah yes...
> Down + A aerial when no land under you...



Yup.....and I really like how that attack looks too.



Fenrir said:


> Maybe some other time Rage?
> 
> Nah I'm not really into Fire Emblem all that much I just main Ike in Brawl.




Definately. Sorry it conked out on us...


----------



## Akira (Apr 20, 2008)

No worries it isn't your fault after all. I blame Nintendo.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 20, 2008)

I blame everyone but Nintendo! 
Who wants to play? I am free atm!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> looks like this thread is somewhat revived



it has been slowly dying.....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm up for some matches.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

where the games at!!!
@DK...get cho ass on! wario must be destroyed!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 20, 2008)

Make room I'll join!
I hate the Practice stage music unless i am using Pikachu, cause then it looks like he is dancing to it. ;D


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll try to be on later tonight. I have been so busy lately it has been like no Brawl for 2-3 weeks....damn I miss it. Track is almost over so ya'll better watch out once I start to play alot more lol. Bayo, we need to play sometime later but for now I g2g


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I'm up for some matches.



add me!!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Make room I'll join!
> I hate the Practice stage music unless i am using Pikachu, cause then it looks like he is dancing to it. ;D



lolol


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

somebody let me in or join me!! -_-"


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 20, 2008)

Fun matches BH and Bayo. Sorry i had to leave early I have to finish cleaning, I only had about 30 minutes to play before i have to finish cleaning the garage. Play you guys later today.
Fun matches BH, nice Lucas as always.
Nice FFAs, my Marth still pwns. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

As long as i'm here, and I got mah foxie to use, and Deps is still badass, THIS THREAD WILL NEVER DIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

I had to leave after as well. I need to eat then its homework for me. 

Great matches DK. I still need to practice against your Wario. Bayo, you have a nice Link and pretty good Ike. Your movements are a little predictable and slow with Ike. This allowed me to get an easy win with Lucas.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Ike is always predictable and slow....^^^


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

Not when played right.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I had to leave after as well. I need to eat then its homework for me.
> 
> Great matches DK. I still need to practice against your Wario. Bayo, you have a nice Link and pretty good Ike. Your movements are a little predictable and slow with Ike. This allowed me to get an easy win with Lucas.



altho thats true, (thanks for the link compliment), i was extra slow with ike 
in our match cause he plays horrible against projectiles, cant get close, so u find urself swingin at air...


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2008)

Oy, BX3
Nice Matches xDDD
Your Sonic and Sheik are the rock.
Nice Nice!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Oy, BX3
> Nice Matches xDDD
> Your Sonic and Sheik are the rock.
> Nice Nice!



Yeah, fun matches! I'm glad you caught on the first few matches. I was bored as hell and I just felt like goofin' off... 

And thanks for the compliment... I try my hardest with Shiek, seeing as how she got nerfed and mainers are turning their backs on the gal for Zelda. Consistancy FTW! Also, thanks for the mercy suicide when I screwed up in that one match. 

You further remind me why I hate FE characters (Especially Ike), you're really good with him >_<


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  ... _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> As long as i'm here, and I got mah foxie to use, and Deps is still badass, THIS THREAD WILL NEVER DIE!!!!!!!



Deps is badass? That's news to me.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, fun matches! I'm glad you caught on the first few matches. I was bored as hell and I just felt like goofin' off...
> 
> And thanks for the compliment... I try my hardest with Shiek, seeing as how she got nerfed and mainers are turning their backs on the gal for Zelda. Consistancy FTW! Also, thanks for the mercy suicide when I screwed up in that one match.
> 
> You further remind me why I hate FE characters (Especially Ike), you're really good with him >_<



_Ike is king._


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Deps is badass? That's news to me.



hmmm, so wat u mean is that u disagree?


----------



## Velliano (Apr 20, 2008)

I am still waiting for this game

damn Europe


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Deps is badass? That's news to me.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl  PX ... come on man ... i was using this new configuration with diddy and i still got your ass ... even with c falcon  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl  PX ... come on man ... i was using this new configuration with diddy and i still got your ass ... even with c falcon  _



I'm sure the fact that I killed myself twice with MK each game when trying to reverse his Up+B had nothing to do with it, right? I'm still pretty noobish with him, especially that reversal thing... I missed out on a couple of kills (and killed myself in the process).

And yes, it was twice each, I counted. Oh, and I was on the phone for the entire second match too, lol.

Woulda been neat if you'd landed a PAUNCH!, though... that always wins 

However, you did switch it up more, saw some tilts and stuff, still no grabs though, you should incorporate those.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_Fuck grabs   ... yea i tried to switch up the controls so it was easier for me to use tilts ... lol you didn't suicide with MK homie ... i was on the ledge and refused to let you come back ... that technique man ... you ca thanks timbers for using it so much on me that now i use it too  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

I can vs some 1 now.

Who's up for it?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_im bored out of my mind ... I'll play ya shion  ... my FC is in my sig as is yours  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

I will make the room.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Fuck grabs   ... yea i tried to switch up the controls so it was easier for me to use tilts ... lol you didn't suicide with MK homie ... i was on the ledge and refused to let you come back ... that technique man ... you ca thanks timbers for using it so much on me that now i use it too  _



What tech? 

Also, I believe Phantom regarding MK. He still is fairly new to MK, even moreso with his recovery. If done correctly, MK can completely glide underneath the entire platform of FD and grab the ledge on the other side. You can't hog an MK that knows how to uitilize his recovery.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm sure the fact that I killed myself twice with MK each game when trying to reverse his Up+B had nothing to do with it, right? I'm still pretty noobish with him, especially that reversal thing... I missed out on a couple of kills (and killed myself in the process).
> 
> And yes, it was twice each, I counted. Oh, and I was on the phone for the entire second match too, lol.
> 
> ...



best move....kirby's "BEEEeeEEP" and his imitation Falco.....PAUNCH!!
still cant 4get last nite kirby slap fite.....fuckin legendary


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Fuck grabs   ... yea i tried to switch up the controls so it was easier for me to use tilts ... lol you didn't suicide with MK homie ... i was on the ledge and refused to let you come back ... that technique man ... you ca thanks timbers for using it so much on me that now i use it too  _



Dude... edgehogging is pretty standard... but MK can TURN AROUND when doing his up + b, meaning I could've made it back to the stage w/o even breaking a sweat... only reason I was facing backwards is cuz I screw up the move all the time (the timing is pretty fast). But yeah, good move on the switch, especially for diddy the tilts are nice.

Shion, I'll play you a couple rounds if you want.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


>



Alright, alright fine let me get online and add you first then we'll play a few matches.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll make the room, then, Cal


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'll make the room, then, Cal



Getting online now...I had to find my Wii mote...add you and play ya soon.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

you play w/ the mote?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

I love how the only level I'm halfway decent w/ Diddy on is FD, lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Good games nightmare.

Be proud, you beat my third and fourth mains brotha.

But mah foxie prevailed in the fights i used him.

I liked your toon link, he was good.

Whatcha think?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Dude... edgehogging is pretty standard... but MK can TURN AROUND when doing his up + b, meaning I could've made it back to the stage w/o even breaking a sweat... only reason I was facing backwards is cuz I screw up the move all the time (the timing is pretty fast). But yeah, good move on the switch, especially for diddy the tilts are nice.
> 
> Shion, I'll play you a couple rounds if you want.


_He can do that  ... shit my bad i didn't know ...  ... yo shiton oh im sorry i mean shion ... stop talking so much shit during matches  ... it pisses me off i can't return the favor  ... good games i guess, though your fucking fox destroyed me  ... i still can't believe my Lucas put up a better fight than my diddy and TL  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _He can do that  ... shit my bad i didn't know ...  ... yo shiton oh im sorry i mean shion ... stop talking so much shit during matches  ... it pisses me off i can't return the favor  ... good games i guess, though your fucking fox destroyed me  ... i still can't believe my Lucas put up a better fight than my diddy and TL  _



Haha, sorry about the taunts.

Mine tend to really piss people off.

lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_dude ... you inspired me to work on my Lucas now ... im in shock i even brought you down that far with him ... lucas is my like test character to see how dangerous someone is  ... i can't even believe diddy and TL (well he put up a better fight) couldn't bring you down that much _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _dude ... you inspired me to work on my Lucas now ... im in shock i even brought you down that far with him ... lucas is my like test character to see how dangerous someone is  ... i can't even believe diddy and TL (well he put up a better fight) couldn't bring you down that much _



I hate lucas.

He messes up my game.

But by all means, make him your main.

I'll be sure to vs you again once you do.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_i plan on making Lucas one of my new mains  ... I'll probably abandon the dude in like a week  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice^

Anyone else fellin froggy who wants to fight???

I wanna rumble.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

I got some time for a couple of matches. Count me in.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Lucas in general just has a good game against Fox. Impossible to shine, superior usmash, better range, and easy to spike Fox's predictable recovery.

Shion I'll play you


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

I got brandon first, Timbers.

Brandon, i will make the game, i added u.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> *Lucas in general just has a good game against Fox.* Impossible to shine, superior usmash, better range, and easy to spike Fox's predictable recovery.
> 
> Shion I'll play you


_yes he does homie, yes he does  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry CALAMITY, for the last two games I got a fucking string of phone calls... it's fucking annoying.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

Alright. Waiting for you.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yes he does homie, yes he does  _



If you decide on picking Lucas up, you might wanna check youtube or something to see if there's any videos on all the crap he can pull off thanks to his glitchy game. He's able to jump from one side of eldrin bridge to another if done correctly, for example.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

ROB ditto was beast though... why don't you ever use the dredel?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

Fun matches P.X. I am still trying to get the hang of R.O.B, and Diddy. Ness I just used on a whim but your Olimar did good to beat him. Ike is like my 6th alt, but too bad we didn't finish the fight. I like to use Peach every now and then, but I'm not good with her. Good job beating my 3rd alt with Mk..I hate fighting him so much.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> If you decide on picking Lucas up, you might wanna check youtube or something to see if there's any videos on all the crap he can pull off thanks to his glitchy game. He's able to jump from one side of eldrin bridge to another if done correctly, for example.


_ no fucking way  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Fun matches P.X. I am still trying to get the hang of R.O.B, and Diddy. Ness I just used on a whim but your Olimar did good to beat him. Ike is like my 6th alt, but too bad we didn't finish the fight. I like to use Peach every now and then, but I'm not good with her. Good job beating my 3rd alt with Mk..I hate fighting him so much.



I think the level was a bit advantageous for me... and I screwed up a couple UP + Bs that you coulda edgehogged had you noticed XD

But yeah, in the middle of of the watch vs. Diddy (which was a good one... though I really don't like that level) I started getting a flurry of calls  I couldn't use mah sexy Wario T_T. ROB isn't too hard, you gotta abuse his up tilts/airs, his downsmash, and his gyro.

IMO your Ness is better than your Lucas... that Fire + Bat combo is just so strong XD

I got the feeling the only reason I won w/ Olimar is cuz you're not used to playing vs him, b/c you ran into a lot of his moves... hopefully we'll play again in the future... and maybe I'll vs your mains (who are they again?).


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think the level was a bit advantageous for me... and I screwed up a couple UP + Bs that you coulda edgehogged had you noticed XD
> 
> But yeah, in the middle of of the watch vs. Diddy (which was a good one... though I really don't like that level) I started getting a flurry of calls  I couldn't use mah sexy Wario T_T. ROB isn't too hard, you gotta abuse his up tilts/airs, his downsmash, and his gyro.
> 
> ...




Toon Link, Fox, Marth/Lucas, Wario, Wolf, Ike. I've fought against Olimar's before, but I've only done Olimar Ditto's I think lol. So I'm not entirely used to vsing him with other characters. GG's though..


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of people on these forums seem to have Toon Link or Fox as their top charas. >_>

EDIT: Oh GAWD... Olimar dittos are terrible D:


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> A lot of people on these forums seem to have Toon Link or Fox as their top charas. >_>
> 
> EDIT: Oh GAWD... Olimar dittos are terrible D:



Lol really?...though I find Olimar Ditto's fun. I dunno why the Smash Ball's were on. Maybe I forgot to turn them off from when my friends came over. Meh, it didn't matter though neither of us used it against each other. What's the order of you main(s) again?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol... I HATED when I accidentally got it once... I couldn't use the fookin' laser, lol.

I don't really have an order, though Timbers and Nin say my order goes Wario > Watch > ROB > Olimar > Diddy > MK (though i personally think my diddy is fairly unremarkable... I just use him for the lulz... and I can only win w/ him on FD XD).


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

Shion your Fox is amazing. Your one of the best players I have faced so far or pretty much the best. Sorry I wasn't much of a competition for you. At least my Snake was able to put up a decent fight.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Good games brandon.

Dude, your Snake redeemed those battle that i won with all, my stock left.

You had me going a couple of times there.

Polish your snake a little, and he will be killer.

You got a good snake, brotha.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol... I HATED when I accidentally got it once... I couldn't use the fookin' laser, lol.
> 
> I don't really have an order, though Timbers and Nin say my order goes Wario > Watch > ROB > Olimar > Diddy > MK (though i personally think my diddy is fairly unremarkable... I just use him for the lulz... and I can only win w/ him on FD XD).



I'd say your MK was better than your Diddy, but w/e it all comes down to what you feel I guess lol. In reguard to your previous question..no i don't play with the Wii mote i just had to find it so i could navigate the Wii menu lol. Lol I like using Diddy "4 the lulz" too lol.

But I'm free tomorrow between the hours of 2:30-4:30, before I gotta do work. So if your on then we can play some more.

@ Timbers...when was our last Fox ditto?

@ Shion we need to have Fox ditto's again those were good IMO, even though you learned my style.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments on my Snake. I don't really utilize his grenades to his full potential or sometimes I don't even use them at all. I do love my Nakita techniques though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone else feeling froggy????

Edit: ANYBODY AT ALL!?!?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'd say your MK was better than your Diddy, but w/e it all comes down to what you feel I guess lol. In reguard to your previous question..no i don't play with the Wii mote i just had to find it so i could navigate the Wii menu lol. Lol I like using Diddy "4 the lulz" too lol.
> 
> But I'm free tomorrow between the hours of 2:30-4:30, before I gotta do work. So if your on then we can play some more.
> 
> ...



I got school... so I can't  Maybe sometime FAR in the future, when our schedules coincide again XD

But yeah, his clapping taunt is awesome... and like I said... I don't rank my charas, except for Wario, he's my best b/c I use him the most and I love the fat bastard.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Shion: 1160-9442-9872

I might have to leave in the middle... I'm expecting a call to go get my brother who's come back from a tennis trny any moment now, though.

Might as well add me either way.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah.^

Ill make room.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone else feeling froggy????
> 
> Edit: ANYBODY AT ALL!?!?



What the hell are you talking about? At any rate we need to have Fox ditto's again...good matches.




Phantom X said:


> I got school... so I can't  Maybe sometime FAR in the future, when our schedules coincide again XD
> 
> But yeah, his clapping taunt is awesome... and like I said... I don't rank my charas, except for Wario, he's my best b/c I use him the most and I love the fat
> bastard



Lol..but yeah we shall play again in the future...should be fun. Hopefully it's not too Far into the future.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you add me yet? It still says "awaiting registration."


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> @ Timbers...when was our last Fox ditto?



Been at least a week lol.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Just two games? 

I would had that Game and Watch one if I hadn't killed myself at 70% on my first life


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Been at least a week lol.



Lol...for some reason it seems longer than that.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_aight who the fuck wants to fight _


----------



## Kai (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches? I'm online now.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_you up to fight me Kai ??  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Kai you should really pick up an LAN adapter. This lag is pretty atrocious


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 20, 2008)

@Kai: Sorry for the crappy interruptions before..was the 1st time my router had connection errors for every few minutes >_>

And I have no idea why those bomb items were in our 1st match..I had nothing turned on so I'm not sure why they came up  It's unfortunate that we didn't get one match in 



Spencer_Gator said:


> well C-Pip...my first fight in a long time, and u kicked my ass most of the time



I was damn surprised as well xD My Falco was never that aggressive until today when I fought yah  I guess practicing on the waiting stage helped me train a bit  

And I was sure you had me when I used Lucario...I was above 100% damage and you had 0% for our last stock. Good matches anyway


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Deps is badass? That's news to me.



SCREW YOU CALAMITY.
now im mad...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> SCREW YOU CALAMITY.
> now im mad...



Relax...it was a joke. Or was it?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Relax...it was a joke. Or was it?



You're a joke......

Should we settle this soon?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_is seriously no one up to fight  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

MOTHA FUCKA^^^

gg


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> MOTHA FUCKA^^^
> 
> gg



.....what?

I would fight you nightmare but TV is invaded


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_YO SHITON  ... FUCK OFF HOMIE   ... at least i almost had you with MK  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You're a joke......
> 
> Should we settle this soon?



Maybe later...I'm typing a paper up now. Same time tomorrow?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _YO SHITON  ... FUCK OFF HOMIE   ... at least i almost had you with MK  _



YOU A KILLA, HOMIE???

YOU RIDIN IN DA BADASSES TERRITORY!!!:shrooms


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Maybe later...I'm typing a paper up now. Same time tomorrow?



Same time as in 9 something?
Probably

@Shion
I'm in badass territory right?
(waits for yes)


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Kai..sort your connection out..seriously x_x


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Same time as in 9 something?
> Probably
> 
> @Shion
> ...



Bah....I'm more badass tham you. At any rate, 2:30-4:30..my usual open time on the weekdays.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> YOU A KILLA, HOMIE???
> 
> YOU RIDIN IN DA BADASSES TERRITORY!!!:shrooms


_ummm ... you beat me in brawl homie ... i think you should calm down  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Same time as in 9 something?
> Probably
> 
> @Shion
> ...



THAS RIGHT BITCH!!!!!

@Mah homie

IM JUS FUCKIN WITH YA, BOI!!!!


----------



## Kai (Apr 20, 2008)

At least I can stay connected, and I'm fine with that.

I liked our Ice Climbers vs Metaknight match. That was a really tough one to get through.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Kai said:


> At least I can stay connected, and I'm fine with that.
> 
> I liked our Ice Climbers vs Metaknight match. That was a really tough one to get through.



=\ People who play you probably aren't going to be fine with it


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> THAS RIGHT BITCH!!!!!



Bah I'm more badasss than you all so it doesn't matter. Who is open to play me early afternoon tomorrow?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> THAS RIGHT BITCH!!!!!



YOOO we should play doubles sometime.
Just wing it not practice or anything.
 Fox and Monkey vs. the world


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_ok no seriously ... im willing to fight anyone cuz im bored as shit now  ... well anyone except shion ... fucking trash talking mothfucka  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

WHERE'S DEPS!?!

WHERE'S THAT HOMIE!?!??!?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WHERE'S DEPS!?!
> 
> WHERE'S THAT HOMIE!?!??!?



WAZZZUP BRO


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> YOOO we should play doubles sometime.
> Just wing it not practice or anything.
> Fox and Monkey vs. the world



You would both lose to me and my clone..

Calm down Shion...seriously..lol


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ok no seriously ... im willing to fight anyone cuz im bored as shit now  ... well anyone except shion ... fucking trash talking mothfucka  _



WHAT WAS THAT??

SAY IT AGAIN AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN DA HOOD, BITCH!!!!

...sorrg bro...

The gangsta took over for a bit.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Thuggery on the internets


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Thuggery on the internets



Isn't that how everyone determines who's better?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

That's how we do it in South Side Brawl Town, Brotha.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That's how we do it in South Side Brawl Town, Brotha.



Aren't you in the midwest?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Aren't you in the midwest?



...........,....==............yes


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

Man we are so off topic....wtf?

Edit: Did everyone just spontaneously die?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WHAT WAS THAT??
> 
> SAY IT AGAIN AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN DA HOOD, BITCH!!!!
> 
> ...


_care to tell me your ethnicity please  ... yo kai ... fuck those matches man ... you are good but I can't do shit in those matches ... that fucking lag killed me like 4 times  ... im sorry bro i can't play you till that shit stops man  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

My internet spontaneously died... why'd we only get two games, Shion?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _care to tell me your ethnicity please  ... yo kai ... fuck those matches man ... you are good but I can't do shit in those matches ... that fucking lag killed me like 4 times  ... im sorry bro i can't play you till that shit stops man  _



Im pretty much hispanic, but also have japanese relatives. go figure, lol.


PhantomX said:


> My internet spontaneously died... why'd we only get two games, Shion?


Had to help my dad with something.

Wanna finish em now?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_so a spanish-jap dude who acts thug  ...  thats great  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _so a spanish-jap dude who acts thug  ...  thats great  _



Only when the gangsta side takes over.

This might even confirm your thoughts on me, but i also am in boxing.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_A boxer huh  ... I'll give respect there to a real fighter  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Wanna go for a few Brawl rounds again?

Somebody?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_hmmm  ... aight fine ... gimme like 1 minute to sign in again  _


----------



## Kai (Apr 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> =\ People who play you probably aren't going to be fine with it


Well I've played people all day and haven't received a single complaint, so all I can say is that it's your preference. Not everyone has a LAN adapter.
Edit: Ok, and Nightmare too =_=

Bayo, what was with all the items?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

ok, ill make room.

if anyone else wants in, join game


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _care to tell me your ethnicity please  ... yo kai ... fuck those matches man ... you are good but I can't do shit in those matches ... that fucking lag killed me like 4 times  ... im sorry bro i can't play you till that shit stops man  _



i didnt recieve any lag against kai.......altho he spammed the shit out of those
"pika-chu"s....hate those damn blasts. especially wen their thrown continuously...in fact, i hate pikachu....also olimar, MK, and BEEEEP RoB...

EDIT: yea i noticed u tried not to use em. idk, guess im used to them.
besides the pikachu spamment, ur are hella good.^^


----------



## K-deps (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like I wont be getting any play time tonight.
Well see ya guys tomorrow. 
You better be free Shion


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

is that u nightmare, and shion playin??
if so, i want in.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 20, 2008)

I is back, I want games now! 


Oh yeah, have to add new people that PM me. I might have games now! =D


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I is back, I want games now!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, have to add new people that PM me. I might have games now! =D



DK....bring U ass:WOW


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Kai said:


> Well I've played people all day and haven't received a single complaint, so all I can say is that it's your preference. Not everyone has a LAN adapter.



Actually most people don't have a LAN adapter. It's either your modem and/or router.

Also nightmare commented on it <.<



			
				kingbayo said:
			
		

> i didnt recieve any lag against kai.......altho he spammed the shit out of those
> "pika-chu"s....hate those damn blasts. especially wen their thrown continuously...in fact, i hate pikachu....also olimar, MK, and BEEEEP RoB...
> 
> EDIT: yea i noticed u tried not to use em. idk, guess im used to them.
> besides the pikachu spamment, ur are hella good.^^



It's pikachu. He's not meant to take hits. The thundershock spam keeps a good space control, but it's hard to get around when you can't powershield effectively in input lag.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

I like your taunt, nightmare.

Now you can return the favor.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> is that u nightmare, and shion playin??
> if so, i want in.


_me and him just finished the fights  _


Timbers said:


> Actually most people don't have a LAN adapter. It's either your modem and/or router.
> 
> Also nightmare commented on it <.<
> 
> ...


_Why yes i did  ... it really fucked me over when i used TL  ... good games shion ... you should be honored I made a taunt especially for you  ... your fox still annoys the hell out of me ... but its weird ... the difference between fox and the others you used is huge  ... and also ... how often do you use Ike  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _me and him just finished the fights  _
> 
> _Why yes i did  ... it really fucked me over when i used TL  ... good games shion ... you should be honored I made a taunt especially for you  ... your fox still annoys the hell out of me ... but its weird ... the difference between fox and the others you used is huge  ... and also ... how often do you use Ike  _



I use Ike?

LOL.

Actually, im trying to go more towards using sonic for my second main, i barely use Ike...

I should use Sonic often if i wanna improve.

i noticed how close the diddy vs ike was.

U use diddy alot?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Shion... I'm good to go now, if you want


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Sure, u host.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I use Ike?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


_aight this is kind of insulting to say but when i fought you in that diddy vs ike match, i kinda let you hit me with those smashes  ... diddy is my second main  ... sonic as a second main  ... i guess if you want to try that you'll have to work pretty hard to bring him up  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i kinda let you hit me with those smashes _



why would you do that


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_ummm don't take this in any wrong way shion ... but you kinda suck ass with Ike and me using diddy was so obvious that it was unfair matchup  ... so i kinda evened it out by letting you hit me with the smashes ... funny thing too is i won  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

GGs Shion... Man... I did so BAD on Battlefield... my brother was making fun of me b/c it was so uncommon... my short hops were really off. That last one was quite the come back on my part XD

Def. a nice Fox, wouldn't mind playing you some more in the future 

Shame I couldn't pull off anything w/ ROB, at least they were all close (cept for Battlefield >_>)


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice game with your wario PX.

That was a close one.

I expected the fart, couldn't avoid it.

GREAT TIMING bro.

@Nightmare

I do suck with Ike.

I need training.

No offense taken, lol

Anyways, im out for today.

Gotta get up early..... peace guys.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Shit... you know I'd used a fart a lot earlier in the match, but you interrupted it and started pounding me XD

But yes, fart finishers are always epic... when you improve your Sonic I wouldn't mind VSing it w/ my alternates 

EDIT: God... you move around so much I could never land a bit on you... it was hella frustrating.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Shit... you know I'd used a fart a lot earlier in the match, but you interrupted it and started pounding me XD
> 
> But yes, fart finishers are always epic... when you improve your Sonic I wouldn't mind VSing it w/ my alternates
> 
> EDIT: God... you move around so much I could never land a bit on you... it was hella frustrating.



Heh..your Wario sounds like it could be a tough challenge for my TL and Fox. Look foward to fighting him.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

I donno... he has a hard time w/ people that have disjointed hit boxes. If you're up for it I can spare a few games now before I go to bed... I'll have to turn everything on again, but oh well


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I donno... he has a hard time w/ people that have disjointed hit boxes. If you're up for it I can spare a few games now before I go to bed... I'll have to turn everything on again, but oh well



Lol...I'm taking a break from Brawl to type a paper up. Maybe in the NEAR future.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

It's alright... better for me... my shorthopping w/ him was off today... kept jumping over Shion's Fox (which is a BAD idea) >_<


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 21, 2008)

lolol. at tha last match DK.
im kinda tired. been playin all day ^^"
u see me try to do that temple jump shit?? lol
oh, and i got 1up on wario with bowser....mmmyesssss >_>!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 21, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lolol. at tha last match DK.
> im kinda tired. been playin all day ^^"
> u see me try to do that temple jump shit?? lol
> oh, and i got 1up on wario with bowser....mmmyesssss >_>!



Fun matches bayo. I used a lot more characters than usual when I played you today. I nice array of characters. ;D
Yeah I saw you try it, I was going to go after you until i saw you miss it. XD
And yeah I saw that with Bowser. I took the grab cause I thought I could avoid getting thrown out like the other times, no such luck in that one though... I was like... aww... just missed the edge of the platform... ;o;
On the bright side, Wario did some nice Bicycle kills on you. ;D
I did a drive by run over.  ^_^


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

If you RUN OVER someone you can't DRIVE BY them 

Stop defying English!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> If you RUN OVER someone you can't DRIVE BY them
> 
> Stop defying English!



I's defying what I want. I will butcher English since is not my native language anyway. =p

And yeah I noticed that when I posted it, but decided not to correct it. I is lazy. =p


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 21, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches bayo. I used a lot more characters than usual when I played you today. I nice array of characters. ;D
> *Yeah I saw you try it, I was going to go after you until i saw you miss it. *XD
> And yeah I saw that with Bowser. luck in that one though... I was like... aww... just missed theI took the grab cause I thought I could avoid getting thrown out like the other times, no such  edge of the platform... ;o;
> On the bright side, Wario did some nice Bicycle kills on you. ;D
> I did a drive by run over.  ^_^



LOLoloolllo. it twas funny.
also, in the last match, wen i got tha hammer, and u were stuck between
a rock and a hard place *literally* and i had to had smashed u bout 
4 or 5 x's, but u wouldnt die...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 21, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> LOLoloolllo. it twas funny.
> also, in the last match, wen i got tha hammer, and u were stuck between
> a rock and a hard place *literally* and i had to had smashed u bout
> 4 or 5 x's, but u wouldnt die...



The advantages of Hyrule Temple. 
I knew I was not going to die so I took all the hits. I was in the center where i can take over 300% and not die.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 21, 2008)

holy crud....never knew thing existed....


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 21, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> The advantages of Hyrule Temple.
> I knew I was not going to die so I took all the hits. I was in the center where i can take over 300% and not die.



i kno...that sucked.
so wat do u think of my Link??
i loose still with him, but i dont think i can get ne betta with him at the time??


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 21, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i kno...that sucked.
> so wat do u think of my Link??
> i loose still with him, but i dont think i can get ne betta with him at the time??




Yeah I is sneaky. 
Your Link is getting better. You were doing some very good stuff against my Olimar back then. I couldn't figure out a way to avoid your set ups and just get punished by that sword. XD Though I have not played Olimar in a while, so that might have contributed to it, but you did adapt to my Olimar and did good against him. I have been playing more Wario lately, so maybe it would be best to play against him or my Pikachu to see the difference. But I think you can do better. Just a bit better with your set ups and finishers and you should be just fine. Vio has a nice Link, try playing his and see what you can improve on. ^_^


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i kno...that sucked.
> so wat do u think of my Link??
> i loose still with him, but i dont think i can get ne betta with him at the time??


I'm well surprised the mods haven't removed your sig yet lol.


Oh and I demand the original picture. You should PM me it


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

Seems this thread actually came back to life, probably die back down to a graveyard by tomorrow.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Out of the 4 forums I visit, this is the only one that's even remotely active regarding ssbb.

And this one's dying itself. 'Tis so sad.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think it's dying, but it is true that no new people have come......


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

is anyone on right now? I'm out of school today cause of my leg and no one is on...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll match anyone here...I'll post my FC later, since I'm at my PC and my Wii is more than a metre away.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> is anyone on right now? I'm out of school today cause of my leg and no one is on...



I opened a room but you didnt come in.
Tell me if you still wanna play


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't think it's dying, but it is true that no new people have come......


_They are scared because most of us are over nine thousand  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

damn input lag pisses me off sometimes


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_it really screwed me over last night with Kai  ... but then i moonwalked and it was all better _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

That's not true Shion... we still get a few new guys once in a while... yesterday we had at least two "holy shit, I didn't know this place existed."


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I'll match anyone here...I'll post my FC later, since I'm at my PC and my Wii is more than a metre away.



well I added u so we will play sometime


K-deps said:


> I opened a room but you didnt come in.
> Tell me if you still wanna play



I tried joining but it said I was unable...then u left


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> That's not true Shion... we still get a few new guys once in a while... yesterday we had at least two "holy shit, I didn't know this place existed."


_maybe we should put a link to this thread in our sigs  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_btw is anyone here to fight me  ... i need to work on my diddy  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _btw is anyone here to fight me  ... i need to work on my diddy  _



I'll match you if you want o.o


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_suer man ... my code is in my sig ... as is yours _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

all right 
i got a new character in the works.
I need someone to test him out on.

whoever is free let me know


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_Yo ET ... great games homie  ... your sonic is good, just need to polish him up a bit ... ganon is good too ... but what happened in the last 2 matches man ... you beat me when i was diddy but right after i completely destroyed you _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> all right
> i got a new character in the works.
> I need someone to test him out on.
> 
> whoever is free let me know



I'll help you test him out if ya want.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_anyone up to fight again  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess I will since I dunno where K-deps is.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_aight ... just know this ... Im using luigi to see if im any good  ... just join my game _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll help you test him out if ya want.



I would appreciate it man
It has to be in a few minutes cause my dad's watching tv.

I wanna see your reaction to the character


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

That's fine, just fighting Nightmare at the moment.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

nightmare I'm adding u, anyway anyone wanting to fight>?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright ready whenever you are K-deps.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright ready whenever you are K-deps.



I'm ready
Ill go on and make a room


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_yo spence I'll fight you now man  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

i added u lets go


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2008)

Right guys, my friends code is in my sig. Anyone who wants to Brawl with a moving punchbag then feel free to add me lol.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll fight anybody! =o


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2008)

Add me Anki, I'll return the favor.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay. Do you have any preferred rules?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Right guys, my friends code is in my sig. Anyone who wants to Brawl with a moving punchbag then feel free to add me lol.





Anki Rendan said:


> I'll fight anybody! =o



ill add yallso add me too


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

If Deps stops by, tell him ima be on soon.

That way he gets his rape.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

That was short, Toffe...=s

Shion! I want to fight you too!


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2008)

^ lol, sorry dude. I was getting distracted the entire match by my Dad, had to do something for him. Was a good match! Just hate Flat Zone with a passion lol. Im still up for another game or two.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

Fun games K-Deps, the Luigi vs Kirby matches amused me.

Need to eat.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

Good games! I'm sorry about the levels...I leave them all on and I pick Random. =s I really need a list of levels that people like so they won't be angry with me....although I honestly think the Mario Bros level is so much fun. ><


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

One more and I got to go. Good games Nightmare. My Pit and ur Olimar are so close. Kdeps dude good job like usual. Is Fox your main now? sry I have to go ill be on later


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the matches, Anki. Dunno about you, but I was finding it incredibly difficult to cope with the input lag, especially as Sonic. Very frustrating, but good matches nontheless!

I think I got lucky with Falcon though.. 


*EDIT:* I HATE the Mario Bros level - how the hell are you supposed to Brawl on that?! lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm getting on, Joining any free room! =D


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> One more and I got to go. Good games Nightmare. My Pit and ur Olimar are so close. Kdeps dude good job like usual. Is Fox your main now? sry I have to go ill be on later



No he's not.
I hardly ever use him

Shion you still around?

Oh yea fun games V-Nin
That taunt trick at Delfino worked


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Yo ET ... great games homie  ... your sonic is good, just need to polish him up a bit ... ganon is good too ... but what happened in the last 2 matches man ... you beat me when i was diddy but right after i completely destroyed you _



Heh, it's because my skill level isn't really consistent. I'm either at my best or worst, no in between. 'though mostly, I was just outmatched. On another topic, I'm free if anyone wants to battle - I should be here for the next 3-4 hours.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_oh my god Pit can suck his dick in hell   ... spence what the fuck man ...  ... at least olimar put up decent fights ... but hes my fucking third main  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_and I'll take anyone on now  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _and I'll take anyone on now  _



Wanna take me on?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Deps, what's the Delfino Taunt trick? Just curious.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

You brawl with the turtles! Throwing them everywhere! One day I'm just going to have a 10 stock match, Mario Bros. level only =o


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Deps, what's the Delfino Taunt trick? Just curious.



It's not specific to there but I was Luigi and he was bowser.
I taunted and expected he would taunt to.
So he did and while he was I went up to him and up b'd him to his death.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

Heh I'd be up for that, I love the Mario Bros level.

Edit: Seem K-deps is likes using my Luigi now.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> It's not specific to there but I was Luigi and he was bowser.
> I taunted and expected he would taunt to.
> So he did and while he was I went up to him and up b'd him to his death.



Lol, that's terrible, taking advantage of other's frivolity XD

But yeah, Luigi is lulz and win.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Luigi is a comboing machine. 
His Crawl is also to good


And Nightmare where are you


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a shame I can't really Brawl with people in my own region lol... Wifi matches for me are nigh on unbearable because of the lag haha. All I can really do is spam specials.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright,anyone want to get a game together real quick ?
Add my friend code,and I'll add yours.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn it Nightmare, your Olimar is good o.o I'll be up for matches against anyone in about half-an-hour. I gotta get my med and get soemthing to eat.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Luigi is a comboing machine.
> His Crawl is also to good
> 
> 
> And Nightmare where are you


_Why i'm right here after fighting ET ... your sonic is so annoying man ... i can't ever catch him   ... ganon needs some work on his attacks but otherwise he pretty good  ... how was my TL for ya ... you made me get serious at the end homie _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Why i'm right here after fighting ET ... your sonic is so annoying man ... i can't ever catch him   ... ganon needs some work on his attacks but otherwise he pretty good  ... how was my TL for ya ... you made me get serious at the end homie _



Can you play?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_sure ... make a room .. I'll join it in like 40 seconds  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_sorry for leaving so damn early ... i got a call and dropped down  ... I can fight now if you want  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _oh my god Pit can suck his dick in hell   ... spence what the fuck man ...  ... at least olimar put up decent fights ... but hes my fucking third main  _



well....I'm sry ur mad lol....its hard to understand why though...ur Olimar did good.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_spencer homie ... do you have a second main  ... cuz you used falcon ... but pit was on a complete whole different level  ... _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, something I forgot to mention before. I never really took notice of it in our first few matches, but your offense with Toon Link becomes pretty predictable after a few rounds. I think your main strength with him is your mix of projectiles. I think I'll need to practice more to make my Sonic more annoying ^-^b


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_Yea ... our lag was killing my TL ... so i had to use predictable shit to catch you ... at least my projectiles were not as badly impaired ... i mean this time the lag was horrible but the first time i fought you the lag was not even noticeable  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Yea ... our lag was killing my TL ... so i had to use predictable shit to catch you ... at least my projectiles were not as badly impaired ... i mean this time the lag was horrible but the first time i fought you the lag was not even noticeable  _



Yeah, </3 lag x_x Thankfully there wasn't much input lag, or that would've absolutely killed my Sonic xP


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_I just really wanna fight your sonic without the lag though  ... that would be a perfect match for me  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _spencer homie ... do you have a second main  ... cuz you used falcon ... but pit was on a complete whole different level  ... _



Yea Captain Falcon was just for laughs. Um mine goes Pit (by a mile), Toon Link, Lucas, Marth, Fox. So there ya go. If u want to play again I'll use those 6.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_cool _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a Brawl? I really need to fine-tune my Ganon -.-v


EDIT: Ah wth! Busy challenging another d00d x.x


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

who here has not added me? add me and tell me who u are so we can fight. I'm getting on in 5 min.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> who here has not added me? add me and tell me who u are so we can fight. I'm getting on in 5 min.



Wanna play now? I'm bored


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

yea im getting on


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Luigi is not only a comboing machine, he's also a tremendous bundle of priority (especially that neutral air)... by far the only non-disjointed hitbox chara that is trouble for me as Wario.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

well damn my little bro gets to play for a little while....well I'll be on later.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

well nm now I can get on he is done


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

holy christcakes this thread got active.



PhantomX said:


> Luigi is not only a comboing machine, he's also a tremendous bundle of priority (especially that neutral air)... by far the only non-disjointed hitbox chara that is trouble for me as Wario.



*THIS*, God. I hate Luigi. That nair makes it impossible to do any sort of followup attack.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

got to eat I'll be back


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 21, 2008)

Luigi is a beast. I've even been killed by his taunt x_x Oh yeah...does this site have a rankings thread for SSBB?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_rankings for what ... character or members ... cuz there isn't one for either  ... though member ranked ... Nin is probably the best ... or at least best I've faced  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Oh yeah...does this site have a rankings thread for SSBB?



Pretty sure it doesn't. Not that many people play ssbb here anyways. I can think of like 10 who still play.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _rankings for what ... character or members ... cuz there isn't one for either  ... though member ranked ... Nin is probably the best ... or at least best I've faced  _



Have u played Shion or Tenshi Oni??


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Tenshi is the only one off the top of my head that might pose difficulty to Nin xD Chem was also very good, but he wasn't technically part of NF (to my knowledge)


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Have u played Shion or Tenshi Oni??


_I have fought Shion ... i have also beaten Shion and Fox is the only character of shions i haven't been able to beat ... I have never played Tenshi and frankly, I don't even want to  ... Nin could take and beat Shion  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder where I rank......I know Shion, K-Deps, Nin, Tenshi are all better than me...Ronin is too I guess never played him but once really and Minzara and me are close. Who am I forgetting there is another one...
I havent played Nin in a long time Nightmare so I didnt know that Shion would get beat by him or is it a her??


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Tenshi is the only one off the top of my head that might pose difficulty to Nin xD Chem was also very good, but he wasn't technically part of NF (to my knowledge)



He is he's just banned.

So spencer how'd you like that whippin 

you only beat luigi because i just started with him today.

As for rankings. I'd say Shion, V-Nin, Chem. 
I might put myself up there somewhere since I can beat Shion. 

I haven't played Tenshi so idk about him


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I wonder where I rank......I know Shion, K-Deps, Nin, Tenshi are all better than me...Ronin is too I guess never played him but once really and Minzara and me are close. Who am I forgetting there is another one...
> I havent played Nin in a long time Nightmare so I didnt know that Shion would get beat by him or is it a her??


_when you said him or her ... was your ass refering to Shion or Me  ... im pretty damn sure its apparent im a dude  ... I can match your pit with my olimar but i haven't played your others ... and if my olimar can beat your Main then i might be able to beat your others too  ... don't rank me as shit ... I consider myself low expert ... you other motherfuckers are mid to high expert  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_get on anki ... I'll fight  ... Im making the room now ... 3 stock no items  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> As for rankings. I'd say Shion, V-Nin, Chem.
> I might put myself up there somewhere since I can beat Shion.
> 
> I haven't played Tenshi so idk about him



I've only played Shion twice. Against his Fox, I won both using Lucario and Zelda, but I don't know if he's got a better Fox than I do. We've never ditto'd. 

Nin and Chem are definitely better than me, though, lol.

Chem is Chemistry? I at first thought it was him, but when I realized he was never posting in here I just thought it was coincidence. Didn't know he was banned, though. I haven't lurked outside of this thread and a few others since November.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 21, 2008)

I is ready to play!
I only gots 15 minutes though. ;o;


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_I still gots shit to work on Anki ... thanks for showing me that ... i only won cuz i was using Diddy with a killer intent (yes chimps have that)  ... i have no chance with diddy against your P trainer  ... maybe i should have stepped up and used TL  ... great games man  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

WHERE IS K-DEPS.

I am ready and waiting


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WHERE IS K-DEPS.
> 
> I am ready and waiting



YOU JUST PICK THE WORST TIMES.

i was playin for a long time. 
I think i even played your bro.

tell me how long you'll be up then youll know if we can play


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Nightmare! Good games to you too! Your Diddy was (literally) a nightmare himself. Those damn bananas and that speed really messed me up good. Your Olimar's not bad either! Looking forward to facing you again sometime.

Shion...can I play you?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

Ill be on for a good 2 hours starting now.

Wanna do this, Deps?

@Anki

After deps


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Thanks Nightmare! Your Diddy was (literally) a nightmare himself. Those damn bananas and that speed really messed me up good. Your Olimar's not bad either! Looking forward to facing you again sometime.
> 
> Shion...can I play you?


_Killer Intent Monkey Style  ... your lucario was just annoying to face ... i could really read his movements cuz his fucking tilts, smashes, grabs look the fucking same   ... i'm done for the day but I'm looking forward to fighting you again _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ill be on for a good 2 hours starting now.
> 
> Wanna do this, Deps?
> 
> ...



Play Anki first. TV invaded
Shion we can start playing at 9:30


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_ok i need good players advice ... my best players are Diddy, Toon Link, Olimar ... could someone suggest a character i should begin working on cuz im confused to who else i could be good with ... don't recommend Luigi ... im terrible with him  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ok i need good players advice ... my best players are Diddy, Toon Link, Olimar ... could someone suggest a character i should begin working on cuz im confused to who else i could be good with ... don't recommend Luigi ... im terrible with him  _



We can't really tell you who to play, but you seem to choose more strategic characters.

I would say try out captain falcon and wolf.

@Anki. 

Let's get it on. you host.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Work on Toon Link... projectiles and reach are generally the way to go... and his recovery is really good.

Before you even settle on a character though you should start implementing grabs.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We can't really tell you who to play, but you seem to choose more strategic characters.
> 
> I would say try out captain falcon and wolf.
> 
> ...



9:30 Shion
better get ready
I want you using Fox all games and going all out every game


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

ANKI, I ADDED YOU.

Ok deps, central tims right? cuz it's 6:40 where im at.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright, hosting!

Edit: I added you too. Name is Yuuki. It says "Awaiting Registration".


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We can't really tell you who to play, but you seem to choose more strategic characters.
> 
> I would say try out captain falcon and wolf.
> 
> ...


_oh god wolf  ... im not even gonna go there  ... Maybe i should use c falcon seriously  _


PhantomX said:


> Work on Toon Link... projectiles and reach are generally the way to go... and his recovery is really good.
> 
> Before you even settle on a character though you should start implementing grabs.


_ @ grabs ... I don't use them ... im not even say im trying cuz i gave up on them ... Olimar is the only character i will make an exception for  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ANKI, I ADDED YOU.
> 
> Ok deps, central tims right? cuz it's 6:40 where im at.



Well im east. So for you we'll be playin at 7:30


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare... if you don't grab you'll most likely never get up to par


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ @ grabs ... I don't use them ... im not even say im trying cuz i gave up on them ... Olimar is the only character i will make an exception for  _



If you're not using grabs, then pick a character that has terrible grab range/potential. Ness has crappy grab range, but his back throw kills in the low 100s, you could probably try going for that as a kill move I guess.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 21, 2008)

Can I play too? lemme know your friend codes. although I'll probably just be able to play tomorrow tho. I don't wanna walk all teh way to the living room and turn on the wii and stuff. too lazy. so hope you guys have fun ^_^.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nightmare... if you don't grab you'll most likely never get up to par


_I can take you on fine without grabs  _


Timbers said:


> If you're not using grabs, then pick a character that has terrible grab range/potential. Ness has crappy grab range, but his back throw kills in the low 100s, you could probably try going for that as a kill move I guess.


_hmmm ... well TL IMO has a bad grab ... if you miss your wide open to a hard shot  ... and diddy ... hmm ... i might actually try working on his grabs from now on  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice games Anki.

Had to get used to your style, but once i got it down the true Fox appears.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 21, 2008)

Good games, Shion. Sorry that I couldn't give you more of a challenge. =/


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _hmmm ... well TL IMO has a bad grab ... if you miss your wide open to a hard shot  ... and diddy ... hmm ... i might actually try working on his grabs from now on  _



I'll agree on tether grabs. They just don't seem worth it to me with the amount of afterlag you have if you miss. Yoshi and Lucas' tethergrab don't seem to have much lag afterwards, but I could be wrong. Yoshi's grab is crap though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Good games, Shion. Sorry that I couldn't give you more of a challenge. =/



Be proud of your TL.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'll agree on tether grabs. They just don't seem worth it to me with the amount of afterlag you have if you miss. Yoshi and Lucas' tethergrab don't seem to have much lag afterwards, but I could be wrong. Yoshi's grab is crap though.


_of course ... its 100% true  ... I don't like fighting with Yoshi ... he like Fox is a character i have not gotten used to yet  ... Lucas i only use on people I like like screwing around with  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

@Ephemeral Tranquility

There is no official ranking thread yet, but I figure perhaps after Tenshi's tournament someone will make a NF SSBB ranking thread.

If you want to know who are some of the top players around here, I'd say: Chem, Shion, K-deps, Timbers, Tenshi. There are a lot of other good players around here as well, but those guys are probably the toughest guys to face.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Lucas' grab is pretty laggy too, I use it sparingly, mostly for surprise or kills.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Ephemeral Tranquility
> 
> There is no official ranking thread yet, but I figure perhaps after Tenshi's tournament someone will make a NF SSBB ranking thread.
> 
> If you want to know who are some of the top players around here, I'd say: Chem, Shion, K-deps, Timbers, Tenshi. There are a lot of other good players around here as well, but those guys are probably the toughest guys to face.


_don't forget about yourself homie  ... you all are IMO ranked High Expert ... im just fucking low expert  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> If you want to know who are some of the top players around here, I'd say: Chem, Shion, K-deps, Timbers, Tenshi. There are a lot of other good players around here as well, but those guys are probably the toughest guys to face.



Honestly not sure how you can add me into that lol. Both you and Chem are a lot better than I am. Tenshi sounds intimidating as well.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_no trust me timbers ... you are pretty damn good  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

From what I've played Chem is the best and most versatile since he can use so many damn characters.

SHION ARE YOU READY
IF YES POST


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, but Chem is enslaved to Mario Kart now, may he rest in peace.


Lol, wtf is a low expert? There are no RANGES of expert


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2008)

Timbers man, you underrate your self too much, trust me your good.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Yeah, but Chem is enslaved to Mario Kart now, may he rest in peace.
> 
> 
> Lol, wtf is a low expert? There are no RANGES of expert


_I'm not really surprised you don't understand  ... if i said was novice, average and expert thats too damn general ... cuz then the best are in expert and others would be thrown in average even though they could take on some of the experts ... see what im saying ... its better to have more ranges or else you are ranked average as well  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

K-DEPS.

IM READY.

U HOST


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok
Ill be on in a sec.
Remember use fox

EDIT
Hold on a minute gotta get something done.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, you host dat shit


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

SORRY FOR DELAY
GOING ON TO HOST NOW


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_Yo dark kakashi stop lurking homie  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

SHION WTF
WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare... I think you need to be forbidden from using that annoying  blue smiley


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_ __ I love this guy ... hes the best smile man ___


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2008)

I have some spare time for a couple of matches. Anyone interested?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I have some spare time for a couple of matches. Anyone interested?



Ill play you
since shion ditched
you host?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Ill play you
> since shion ditched
> you host?



Alright. Making the room now.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Alright. Making the room now.



k ill go on now


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

GGz Shion and BH
Why'd everyone leave though?

@BH
Those 1v1 ones we had earlier I was kinda messin around in the middle of those. xD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice matches Shion and K-Deps. I can tell you werent trying your hardest K-Deps. I was just trying to brush up on my Lucas and TL because they need a lot of work still. I still need to work on my Snake as well.  Any input on my play is welcome and appreciated. 

Anyways,I left because I have to sleep for school. What joy.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches Shion and K-Deps. I can tell you werent trying your hardest K-Deps. I was just trying to brush up on my Lucas and TL because they need a lot of work still. I still need to work on my Snake as well.  Any input on my play is welcome and appreciated.
> 
> Anyways,I left because I have to sleep for school. What joy.



Is your main TL?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2008)

I tend to switch around. I am still trying to find out which I play best with. My mains are Snake, TL, and Lucas. Lately I have been hearing my Lucas is pretty good and my Snake is good. I need more input to make a decision on my main since I feel like I am about equal on all three.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2008)

Game? Anyone? Please?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I tend to switch around. I am still trying to find out which I play best with. My mains are Snake, TL, and Lucas. Lately I have been hearing my Lucas is pretty good and my Snake is good. I need more input to make a decision on my main since I feel like I am about equal on all three.



I would work on having TL as your main.
Don't use the Fsmash as much since the second hit can be predictable. Use Dsmash more since it's quicker.
Try and incorporate more Bair combos since it combos so well.

All I can think of now

@ Axl

Ill play you if you want


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> @ Axl
> 
> Ill play you if you want



Nice!
I get rusty just comboing Sandbag while waiting for a game :///


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I would work on having TL as your main.
> Don't use the Fsmash as much since the second hit can be predictable. Use Dsmash more since it's quicker.
> Try and incorporate more Bair combos since it combos so well.
> 
> All I can think of now



Thank you for the advice. I will try to practice some more with TL and try to work on some new techniques I have been wanting to perfect.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Nice!
> I get rusty just combing Sandbag while waiting for a game :///



add my code and ill add yours
and then Ill join your game


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> add my code and ill add yours
> and then Ill join your game



Have yours added.
Random for good luck!

I realized my batteries were being gay D:

Argh Shit.
Nice few games ^_^
G2g


----------



## K-deps (Apr 21, 2008)

Why'd you leave 
now i'm bored. I need someone to play some games with


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Meh...i'd say the best around here were V-Nin, Ronin, K-Deps, and Shion. Timbers if you beat Shion's Fox then you are up there with them. I beat his Fox once with Pikachu lol. I didn't use my best against him, but we did Fox ditto's and he won those in spite of great matches.

Lol...I'd say I underrate myself alot more than Timbers does. I'm probably slightly below you Tim despite the fact our matches usually came down to the final stock..with both of us having moderatly high %..except the lucas one. 

Kinda funny that at one point you though I was better than you..


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys and your foxes.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

So anyone wanna play me right now?

1vs1 in "Final Stage" level with no items.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

I forgot about Tenshi...he's up there was well. I wonder where I rank lol. I rather not do tiers..as some people might get angry.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Wanna have a few matches Calam, or busy?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I see you lurking Calam.



I've been around for a while. I was observing the whole ranking talk...quite interesting indeed. You can see how I semi rank people on the first post of this page.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Wanna have a few matches Calam, or busy?



I'm down wanna friend add me?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

What's your FC setoshi?


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

2535 3404 2361


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Added.

Make room when ready.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

Ready           .


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Go ahead an make a room.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

Good match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought you wanted to do a bunch of matches not just one, but okay no worries.

Good match.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

Nah I still do lol I just left by mistake lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn sleeping roomate....damn courtesy. Why don't I just turn the game on, and blast the volume?

Edit: I SEE YOU TIMBERS!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Timbers if you beat Shion's Fox then you are up there with them.



Only played him twice. 2 stocked him with zelda, 1 stocked with Lucario.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Only played him twice. 2 stocked him with zelda, 1 stocked with Lucario.



Lol...funny how he didn't say anything. I beat his Fox with Pikachu and he didn't say much lol...but apparenlty his mother was bothering him or something so he didn't bother to try and recover at the end.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

@Setoshi 

Fun games.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah man, sorry for the sudden exit but I almost have to go to bed. I am horrible vs Jigglypuff players, I like your Falcon usage the most.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks man.

Your Pikachu is pretty good. 

@Calamity

Wanna have some matches since you said your free?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Your Pikachu is pretty good.
> 
> ...



Lol...can't tell if you're joking or not in reguard to my roomate comment, but he's out cold. Unfortunatley for me, I'm courteous. Tim why don't you play Vio now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Bah, and here I thought you wouldn't care and actually play. 

Timbers is busy brawling at the moment, guess I'll go face random people.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Bah, and here I thought you wouldn't care and actually play.
> 
> Timbers is busy brawling at the moment, guess I'll go face random people.



Are you going to be open on Wed between the hours of 2:30-5 pm?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe, can't say for sure.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> GGz Shion and BH
> Why'd everyone leave though?
> 
> @BH
> Those 1v1 ones we had earlier I was kinda messin around in the middle of those. xD



Lol, i was grabbing Brandon, then did my taunt like 5 times.

My bro wanted to join in... sorry bout that.


BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches Shion and K-Deps. I can tell you werent trying your hardest K-Deps. I was just trying to brush up on my Lucas and TL because they need a lot of work still. I still need to work on my Snake as well.  Any input on my play is welcome and appreciated.
> 
> Anyways,I left because I have to sleep for school. What joy.



A little more bombs with Snake. 

U never use them.

@Calamity

When did u beat me with pikachu???


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Only played him twice. 2 stocked him with zelda, 1 stocked with Lucario.



I never vsed you 1 on 1. 

Those games were ffa's.

If you wanna try me, ill be on later.

Then we see if you can beat my fox.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be free all day if anyone wants to Brawl -.-v Thanks for answering my questions about the ranking thing, it'll help to order my victims lulz.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_yo shion ... im lost now ... did my lucas beat your fox that one time   _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 22, 2008)

Can I join?
I'm really bored


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo shion ... im lost now ... did my lucas beat your fox that one time   _



Nope.

You had be to 1 stock, but I won the game.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_yea i think your right ... shit i gotta find someone who can beat your fucking fox  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_Anyone up to fight ... i gotz a character i need to practice and work on _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Anyone up to fight ... i gotz a character i need to practice and work on _



Wanna Brawl? Or are ya too afraid? x3


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_aight join my game now man  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_Nice PT ET  ... at least i got you at the end ... sorry for leavin so damn early though ... i'm leaving house soon and i had to get ready  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be on in a little while I guess. I just got home so I'm gonna eat something and make some calls.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 22, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I'll be on in a little while I guess. I just got home so I'm gonna eat something and make some calls.



Brawl me? =3


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 22, 2008)

I am going to assume SWORD was ET?
If so very fun matches. Nice PT and Ganondorf. It was fun playing you. Hope to play you later.
Night, nice matches man, I saw you joined us for a 3-way. ;D
Fun matches man, nice Olimar man, keep at it.
Sorry I left early guys, I need to get ready to go to work, so I had to cut it short. they were very fun matches and good games to you both. ^_^


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_Great games ET and DK  ... yo ET ... i gotta say something ... pika pika pika pika chuuuuu   _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 22, 2008)

...............................................
That yellow rat is going down D:

Awesome matches though ^-^ I'm sad I couldn't Side-B Wario off his bike


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_Maybe its time to add Pikachu to my top fighters  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 22, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> ...............................................
> That yellow rat is going down D:
> 
> Awesome matches though ^-^ I'm sad I couldn't Side-B Wario off his bike



I'm sad you avoided all of his fart kills! ;o;
XD
I did run you over for a kill though. <3


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm on someone make a game


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm on now if anyone wants to match.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

lets go at it


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

Good games ET. I got to eat right now though ur pretty good with Pokemon Trainer


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 22, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Good games ET. I got to eat right now though ur pretty good with Pokemon Trainer




I would've won if I didn't lose  Lulz, you're awesome with Pit 'though. I spent most of the matches trying to dodge the arrows >.>


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_someone join my game _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I would've won if I didn't lose  Lulz, you're awesome with Pit 'though. I spent most of the matches trying to dodge the arrows >.>



lol thanks.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Where is Timbers.

I'm lookin for his ass... gotta vs him 1 on 1 to see if what he says is true.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Where is Timbers.
> 
> I'm lookin for his ass... gotta vs him 1 on 1 to see if what he says is true.



huh? The only thing I don't know is whether my Fox is better than yours. We had two matches a little over a week ago, but they weren't Fox dittos.

I can play a few games if you want. Fox dittos I guess.

edit: Shion if you want to play, you may want to hurry <.< I'm leaving in 30minutes for class.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

damnit something happened to our connection ET. Either way good job....even though I suck at Fox I was jsut trying him out.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_Pika pika chuuuu .... Good games BH  ... too bad i used pikchuuuuuuu  .... i wanna suggest you something for your TL ... use his projectiles ... use them dammit ... ask anyone here ... they have to be one of his most valuable assets in battle ... and use them randomly like i do _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers.

Let's get it on.

What's your brawl name?

I may need to add you.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Timbers.
> 
> Let's get it on.
> 
> What's your brawl name?



flare. 

**


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah.... whats your FC.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I am trying to practice with TL. Still trying to implement TL's projectiles into my playing style. It takes time since I dont play as frequently as some people on these boards. 

You have a pretty good Pikachu Night. I haven't really played a good pikachu but at least you didn't spam thunder like crazy. I still hated your thunder attacks though.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

lol i got deleted.

2062-8848-6045 

I still have you added.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

U make room.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

has been made


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Well I am trying to practice with TL. Still trying to implement TL's projectiles into my playing style. It takes time since I dont play as frequently as some people on these boards.
> 
> You have a pretty good Pikachu Night. I haven't really played a good pikachu but at least you didn't spam thunder like crazy. I still hated your thunder attacks though.


_I decided to finally add pika to my main list of fighters ... and yes I'm the weird one who doesn't spam thunder   ... and dude i don't really play that much myself ... its just i have break and i really don't want to be writing my paper so i kill time with brawl  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare, you've been like playing day in and day out for the past two days...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry bout the first game SPEC (who the hell are u) my little 7 year old bro wanted to play one....I cant believe he won lol....damn must run in the family. anyway good games I got to go for a little bit though


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I decided to finally add pika to my main list of fighters ... and yes I'm the weird one who doesn't spam thunder   ... and dude i don't really play that much myself ... its just i have break and i really don't want to be writing my paper so i kill time with brawl  _



Well hopefully during the summer I will get significantly better with all the spare time I will have. But for now school has control of my life, so I can only play for a couple hours during a weekday the most.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

lol I had that third game, SD'd on 14%.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol I had that third game, SD'd on 14%.



Not this time timbers.^^^

Good games, but i came out victorious, sorry for only 3 games.

I have practice to go to.

We will vs again later if you want.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

Good games though, Shion. I did rash things. Did too many usmashes. Tried fairing your fully charged fsmash lol. And my SD in last match was dumb, but was my fault. You grabbed that ledge mighty quick on my last stock too, didn't think you'd get on it that quickly, props to that.

We'll have to play more than just a set of three, though.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nightmare, you've been like playing day in and day out for the past two days...


_*points to post above phantoms*  ... i have break homie  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 22, 2008)

Man i played so much offline today with my friend.
Gonna be weird goin back to input lag again 

@Timbers
I don't think we've ever had some real 1v1s
Whenever we played it lagged a lot.
we should try again tomorrow, you up for it?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_anyone want to fight  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> @Timbers
> I don't think we've ever had some real 1v1s
> Whenever we played it lagged a lot.
> we should try again tomorrow, you up for it?



Yeah. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_join my game  anyone  _


----------



## Ronin (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _join my game  anyone  _



I might come in for a few... lemme test my connection first


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

K-deps, is there anyone you don't lag with? XD I remember our games were laggy as hell too.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I might come in for a few... lemme test my connection first


_your new  ... need your FC down ... mines in my sig too  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> K-deps, is there anyone you don't lag with? XD I remember our games were laggy as hell too.



OUrs were pretty bad.
I don't lag that much with Shion, Ronin and others.
basically anyone with yellow dot or higher is good enough I guess.
orange and red can get kinda bad. And you were orange

I don't think it's possible to have a game without no input lag at all but it is possible to have a game with very little input lag

@Nightmare
Ronin isn't new 
He just hasnt been around as much. He was one of the first people here


----------



## Ronin (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your new  ... need your FC down ... mines in my sig too  _



Adding you now


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> OUrs were pretty bad.
> I don't lag that much with Shion, Ronin and others.
> basically anyone with yellow dot or higher is good enough I guess.
> orange and red can get kinda bad. And you were orange
> ...



I've gotten to the point where I refer to very little lag as no lag on WiFi... but very little lag is almost good enough to play at full ability, and is considerably easy to adapt to.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I've gotten to the point where I refer to very little lag as no lag on WiFi... but very little lag is almost good enough to play at full ability, and is considerably easy to adapt to.



marth's dancing blades are really the only thing I can't do on wifi. Except for with you and another friend.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2008)

damn ronin, if night say ur new, u havent been around for a while..^^


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Ronin is back!

Yea!!!!!!

Anyways, got back from practice.

Anyone feelin froggy?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Anybody at all?

I see deps lurking about.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Shion you and 2 stocks left or w/e and I had one. I killed you with a dsmash, thunder, thunder combo. In the last stock I had about 60% and I got you to about 40%( you seemed to wait for me to make a move in last stock, as you kinda stepped back and waited). I powershielded and fair'ed you, and you said you gave up and messed up your  Fox recovery @ the end because of your mom or something.

At any rate...I made a similar Mistake in our Sonic vs Ike match. We were both down to last stock and u fair'ed me off the ledged. I could have made it back but I up B'ed instead of F B'ed and died cuz I was distracted. 

Not ideal victories on either part but victories nonetheless. You are good though, and our matches were very fun, and good.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Shion you and 2 stocks left or w/e and I had one. I killed you with a dsmash, thunder, thunder combo. In the last stock I had about 60% and I got you to about 40%( you seemed to wait for me to make a move in last stock, as you kinda stepped back and waited). I powershielded and fair'ed you, and you said you gave up and messed up your  Fox recovery @ the end because of your mom or something.
> 
> At any rate...I made a similar Mistake in our Sonic vs Ike match. We were both down to last stock and u fair'ed me off the ledged. I could have made it back but I up B'ed instead of F B'ed and died cuz I was distracted.
> 
> Not ideal victories on either part but victories nonetheless. You are good though, and our matches were very fun, and good.



To tell you the truth, i don't even remember...

But at any rate, that game was yours.

Kind of sounds like something i would do. lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> To tell you the truth, i don't even remember...
> 
> But at any rate, that game was yours.
> 
> Kind of sounds like something i would do. lol.



Yeah..it doesn't matter. They were really good games, and you are a fun opponent to play...just don't let it go to your head.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_Good games timbers, ronin and uh ronin  ... i was looking for a 1 on 1 match but hell i'm bored so I'll settle for any fight ... i wanted to fight timbers DDD but one of the ronins decided to stick with my ass and try killing me ... ummm i really really doubt you were using a main so I'm still looking forward to a 1v1 match from ronin _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Good games timbers, ronin and uh ronin  ... i was looking for a 1 on 1 match but hell i'm bored so I'll settle for any fight ... i wanted to fight timbers DDD but one of the ronins decided to stick with my ass and try killing me ... ummm i really really doubt you were using a main so I'm still looking forward to a 1v1 match from ronin _



I haven't fought you in a minute Nightmare. I never used my mains on you, or my characters I plan on working on.

Edit: I SEE YOU P.X!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_would you like to fight now cal  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _would you like to fight now cal  _



I can't play now...lol. But, maybe this weekend at some point.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_not even surprised  ... btw whats your name on the lists ... cuz i kinda sorta completely forgot  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _not even surprised  ... btw whats your name on the lists ... cuz i kinda sorta completely forgot  _



My name is RYU.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare, wanna vs?

I need some gamesssss


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm always lurking around the forums... doesn't mean I have time to do anything... usually I lurk when I'm busy w/ school stuff :\


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_get on now shion ... I'll make the room now 3 stock homie ... get ready ... thanks cal _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok. joining dat shit.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm always lurking around the forums... doesn't mean I have time to do anything... usually I lurk when I'm busy w/ school stuff :\



Bah LIES AND SLANDER! 

Lol, j/k I'm probably play the least of anyone here, and yet I can still go toe to toe with a majority of people here somehow, but meh my lack of practice wil eventually show...if it hasn't already. R.I.P Lucas...and I still lose more than I win.

Edit: Violent Never uses his mains LIKE EVER, but he's already made his point on that. I'd probably get raped if he used Luigi.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2008)

ne one wanna play?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't worry Calam, when the Summer comes you'll be on 24/7.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Good games timbers, ronin and uh ronin  ... i was looking for a 1 on 1 match but hell i'm bored so I'll settle for any fight ... i wanted to fight timbers DDD but one of the ronins decided to stick with my ass and try killing me ... ummm i really really doubt you were using a main so I'm still looking forward to a 1v1 match from ronin _



I think my ddd's gotten better, not sure. I need to stop playing with my alts though. Fox has probably become my second or third best.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't worry Calam, when the Summer comes you'll be on 24/7.



Haha....I look foward to it.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Bah LIES AND SLANDER!
> 
> Lol, j/k I'm probably play the least of anyone here, and yet I can still go toe to toe with a majority of people here somehow, but meh my lack of practice wil eventually show...if it hasn't already. R.I.P Lucas...and I still lose more than I win.
> 
> Edit: Violent Never uses his mains LIKE EVER, but he's already made his point on that. I'd probably get raped if he used Luigi.



I play one-two hours on Tues./Thurs. if I'm lucky, maybe 3ish on some Fridays and a little more on Saturdays if I don't go out w/ friends or go to a party (which I haven't been lately b/c of exams and papers ). So don't think you're alone there


----------



## K-deps (Apr 22, 2008)

I also realized I use my alts to much.
My Diddy probably gets worse everyday unless I play him vs my friend.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2008)

ne one???
need to get my feet wet, havent played in 2days.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 22, 2008)

Ill play some quick matches bayo
you host?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2008)

ooriiite.^


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2008)

lolol. 
thanx ne way Kd. i appreciate u playin just that one match wit me.
i hate fox users,^^
they scare tha shit out me (and falco). im honestly surprised i won....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

What the hell? K-Deps is using Fox? That's unexpected..


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2008)

Perhaps Shion rubbed off on him.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think my ddd's gotten better, not sure. I need to stop playing with my alts though. Fox has probably become my second or third best.


_Hes good ... keep working and he'll be great  ... yo shion ... fuck you mothafucka piece of shit cockloving asshole  ... FUCK YOUR FOX  FUCK HIM FUCK HIM FUCK HIM even  if if he celibate  ... why can't i beat that shithead  ... im always so fucking close ... its always 100% me and 100% you ... fuck fuck fuck  ... but im happy to say my pikachu is pretty good just for the fact i can fight shion's fox pretty evenly now  ... fuck him  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Hes good ... keep working and he'll be great  ... yo shion ... fuck you mothafucka piece of shit cockloving asshole  ... FUCK YOUR FOX  FUCK HIM FUCK HIM FUCK HIM even  if if he celibate  ... why can't i beat that shithead  ... im always so fucking close ... its always 100% me and 100% you ... fuck fuck fuck  ... but im happy to say my pikachu is pretty good just for the fact i can fight shion's fox pretty evenly now  ... fuck him  _



BWAHAHAHA!!!!!

I left wide open spots for u to kill me, brotha.

AND WHAT DO YOU DO?

You ROLL BACK so i dont hit you, and u leave me standing there....

WTF!!??!?!

@Deps

FOX?!?!?

MAH FOXIE?????????

WTF!?!?!!!?!¡!!¡!!¡¡¡¡¡!!?!?!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> I left wide open spots for u to kill me, brotha.
> 
> ...



Lol...settle down Shion. Fox is a fairly OU character....at least in Melee he was.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers Fox is fun to play against.
I remember I was Toon Link, he was fox, and there was some other guy.
I was ditching the Triforce slash on the edge and the MK player launched Timbers into my Triforce slash.
Timbers gave me props on my TL. xDDD


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> I left wide open spots for u to kill me, brotha.
> 
> ...


_Open shots my ass  ... as soon as i went to attack there was your fucking smashes and Utilit _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

I see you lurking Timbers...too bad we can't play each other now.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone else want a slightly free win?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Deps
> 
> FOX?!?!?
> 
> ...



You know like 70% of the melee populus played fox right lol


----------



## Masurao (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You know like 70% of the melee populus played fox right lol



I wonder if Fox is even considered OU in Brawl due to his nerf?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 22, 2008)

Fun games Timbers and Ronin

@Kingbayo
as soon as I saw items on i wasn't really goin all out
items are meant for fun

and yes Shion I like using fox xD


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I wonder if Fox is even considered OU in Brawl due to his nerf?



Well Falco has a glitch.
After you illusion or Throw as soon as they hit the ground lazer spam and they keep bouncing until they are out of the lazer's range. 

Also, i did the goon farming thing with DDD in a no items match.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I wonder if Fox is even considered OU in Brawl due to his nerf?



doubtful. I'm sure Falco and Wolf are the much more used spacies.

*Axl*: Yup, his laser lock. It looks pretty situational though. After his illusion, he does have some afterlag. You should be able to recover quick enough before he starts lasering. I didn't know his throws made people fall, but I guess using his shine to trip people would be much more effective in doing the lock. I don't play him so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone want to try out my map Silver-Moon? My friends all call it the most evil thing ever... definitely not a map for heavy characters. Oddly enough, I wasn't even intending it but it's a great map for characters like Pit and Meta Knight, Meta Knight being my favorite character and Pit being my best friends.

Anyway, want a challenge?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 22, 2008)

GG Flare and Deps. Sorry for doing Bowsercide so many times but anytime my cousin and I are playing against people online we cant focus or play seriously so we just have fun.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

Ronin said:


> GG Flare and Deps. Sorry for doing Bowsercide so many times but anytime my cousin and I are playing against people online we cant focus or play seriously so we just have fun.



naw no problem. Was just kind of blargh the last match where i kept getting thrown into your guy's smashes lol.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2008)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Anyone want to try out my map Silver-Moon? My friends all call it the most evil thing ever... definitely not a map for heavy characters. Oddly enough, I wasn't even intending it but it's a great map for characters like Pit and Meta Knight, Meta Knight being my favorite character and Pit being my best friends.
> 
> Anyway, want a challenge?



Can't custom map online even with friends 
Well as far as i can find you can't custom map.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Fun games Timbers and Ronin
> 
> @Kingbayo
> as soon as I saw items on i wasn't really goin all out
> ...



i thought so
still, chu think bout my link???


----------



## Ronin (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Good games timbers, ronin and uh ronin  ... i was looking for a 1 on 1 match but hell i'm bored so I'll settle for any fight ... i wanted to fight timbers DDD but one of the ronins decided to stick with my ass and try killing me ... ummm i really really doubt you were using a main so I'm still looking forward to a 1v1 match from ronin _



Sorry didnt know. We can get some tomorrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2008)

I main is usually random.
And usually coming in the color green... xDDD

I feel so lame saying I main mainly random 

AT SKOOL:
Tim what you main?
Random usually...
Lamez.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 22, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i thought so
> still, chu think bout my link???



It's not bad.
It's just that some of your movements can be predictable so mix things up as bit


----------



## Kai (Apr 22, 2008)

Timbers, I honestly didn't receive any lag in our match.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> I main is usually random.
> And usually coming in the color green... xDDD
> 
> I feel so lame saying I main mainly random
> ...



ohhhhhhhh, so ur tim....kept wonderin who i was playin
that last match we had, u blasted my link thru the wall of moses island....i lol'd


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

Kai said:


> Timbers, I honestly didn't receive any lag in our match.



Can't say the same thing =\ Two disconnections in 3 games.

sorry kai, just can't play with you how that connection is =[ it's really laggy, at least on my end, and the consistant disconnections is annoying.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 23, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Can't custom map online even with friends
> Well as far as i can find you can't custom map.



Hmm? Could of sworn there is a send function.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Hmm? Could of sworn there is a send function.



I think there is, but it's some ridiculously long process.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think there is, but it's some ridiculously long process.



 Dang... and its such a good map too. Because I'm not going to touch online gameplay with a ten foot sword since everyone is such an jerk in ANY online matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

People around here aren't jerks, at least that's what I find.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Nin is a giant jerk, that's my experience


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't know any mean people on NF.
Except for Shions taunts


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm a jerk. My taunts say, "Que?"  >=O


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I'm a jerk. My taunts say, "Que?"  >=O



offensive you should be banned for that


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> offensive you should be banned for that



Meh..."Matchmaking thread" is a pretty cool guy...plays Brawl and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> offensive you should be banned for that



My other taunt says, "Si Se?or"
I should be permaban...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> My other taunt says, "Si Se?or"
> I should be permaban...



is this what forum suicide looks like


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

@PhantomX

Stop stalking us and go do your school work, geez.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

oh yeah and i hate anon brawl. Got put into a room with 3 fucking Ikes.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2008)

Lulz me and P.X are seemigly in the same predicament.

Edit: lol @ Timbers...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> is this what forum suicide looks like



I is in emo mode. So yes, yes it does. 
btw Timbers we must play sometime, haven't played you in a while.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Edit: lol @ Timbers...


lol u 


Dark Kakashi said:


> I is in emo mode. So yes, yes it does.
> btw Timbers we must play sometime, haven't played you in a while.





I should have some time tomorrow.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @PhantomX
> 
> Stop stalking us and go do your school work, geez.



See! Look at the coldheartedness w/ which he discards me! Those Canadians... you can never trust em I tell ya!


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> oh yeah and i hate anon brawl. Got put into a room with 3 fucking Ikes.



sounds like a party.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> sounds like a party.



yer. swallowcide with all of them was pretty cool.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> People around here aren't jerks, at least that's what I find.



I've just had bad experiences with online stuff, like Starcraft for instance. It's just a bunch of people that have played the game for so long that they are so good at it that you can't have any fun because they pwn you in ten seconds.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Specter Von Baren said:


> I've just had bad experiences with online stuff, like Starcraft for instance. It's just a bunch of people that have played the game for so long that they are so good at it that you can't have any fun because they pwn you in ten seconds.



..how does that make them jerks :<


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ..how does that make them jerks :<



- after which they rub it in your face with comments like, "noob" "whiner" and actually much worse things. It's just all these people that go on and on about how much you suck at it and yada yada yada. Ugh.... It just bothers me.................... *sigh* But....... maybe things are different with this game? It's not like in Starcraft where the guy chooses zerg and spams zerglings before rushing in and killing you instantly.... I hope...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Specter Von Baren said:


> - after which they rub it in your face with comments like, "noob" "whiner" and actually much worse things. It's just all these people that go on and on about how much you suck at it and yada yada yada. Ugh.... It just bothers me.................... *sigh* But....... maybe things are different with this game? It's not like in Starcraft where the guy chooses zerg and spams zerglings before rushing in and killing you instantly.... I hope...



mmm, well. On the forums I do visit that have some ssbb community, most of them are pretty nice. A few can be little bastards, but that comes with the internet.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_yea ... one of those bastards is Shion  ... hes probably the biggest trash talker when you fight ... it just gets aggravating you can't return the favor  ... also i just realized something ... Shion is a one character guy ... i have beaten everything he has thrown at me except fox ... shion you suck  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea ... one of those bastards is Shion  ... hes probably the biggest trash talker when you fight ... it just gets aggravating you can't return the favor  ... also i just realized something ... Shion is a one character guy ... i have beaten everything he has thrown at me except fox ... shion you suck  _



I thought he only used one character (Fox) ? 

Only char he used when he played my Luc and Zelda, so I just assumed.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_nope ... shion has admitted to having a 3rd and 4th main ... he also mentioned sonic as his 2nd main ... i have beaten them all except Fox ... i forget what his 3rd and 4th were but i beat them  ... shion really is a one character guy _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

well, give him time to improve with his alts I guess. Sticking to just one character is going to get you counterpicked pretty easily.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_thats true ... but its his fault for fighting me with Fox all the time ... i guess he just doesn't like losing  _


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 23, 2008)

So far I only have three good characters, Yoshi,Meta Knight and Lucas. I USED to be good with Ice Climbers till they screwed with them and made it so they get separated easier. But seriously, I was so good with Yoshi at one point that it was impossible for anyone to beat me with him, course that's what training against three opponents at once on level seven difficulty many many many many times does. Course that was a long time ago and I've gotten rusty yet still I find myself holding back allot during my fights with people.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Computers are very predictable, even if there are three of them... one person that is adequate would be much harder than three computers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Specter Von Baren said:


> I've just had bad experiences with online stuff, like Starcraft for instance. It's just a bunch of people that have played the game for so long that they are so good at it that you can't have any fun because they pwn you in ten seconds.



I've known people like that on SC, but never had a problem with it because I was usually the one beating them, but I was never one to rub it in someones face.

I don't think you'll have that problem here. You should start playing with us online, and showcase your Yoshi and so on, were all here for fun anyways.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

I see nin and anki brawling BUT NO OPEN ROOM TO SPEAK OF.

/mopes


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

do you guys sleep?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Shirker said:


> do you guys sleep?



nope. not ever.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll be up for battles for the next 2-3 hours, if anyone is online then o.o I want to face everyone here at least once...and the only jerk I know of here is Pikachu. That damned kawaii yellow mouse is going to be eating Charizard's fist one of these days >_>;


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea ... one of those bastards is Shion  ... hes probably the biggest trash talker when you fight ... it just gets aggravating you can't return the favor  ... also i just realized something ... Shion is a one character guy ... i have beaten everything he has thrown at me except fox ... shion you suck  _



Meh.


Timbers said:


> I thought he only used one character (Fox) ?
> 
> Only char he used when he played my Luc and Zelda, so I just assumed.



I have a 2nd, third, 4th mains.


Nightmare said:


> _nope ... shion has admitted to having a 3rd and 4th main ... he also mentioned sonic as his 2nd main ... i have beaten them all except Fox ... i forget what his 3rd and 4th were but i beat them  ... shion really is a one character guy _



I use Fox the most because I want to perfect my game with him.

It was simple in melee cuz it was so unbalanced...

But since timbers mentioned being counterpicked, i want to have the ability to face it, and eliminate it.

Same goes for whoever wants to vs me.

But I am working on about 4 characters to play as.

The list goes from second main, to fourth:

Captain Falcon

Sonic

Ike

Pit

Yeah, i haven't vsed any of you with Falcon.

I would like to try that later on.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I'll be up for battles for the next 2-3 hours, if anyone is online then o.o I want to face everyone here at least once...and the only jerk I know of here is Pikachu. That damned kawaii yellow mouse is going to be eating Charizard's fist one of these days >_>;


_Pika pika chuuuu   ... my pikachu is so unfair against you  ... i suggest you work on grabs cuz they work well against a real lightweight like pika _


"Shion" said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> I have a 2nd, third, 4th mains.
> ...


_Captain falcon  ... i would love to fight you with falcon man _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright, so I like had a headcold or something yesterday. Wasn't too bad. Woke up this morning, and I feel like a fukken sack of bricks fell on my head. Not sure what I got, feels like strep throat. Not gonna be playing any singles till..whenever this clears over me.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Alright, so I like had a headcold or something yesterday. Wasn't too bad. Woke up this morning, and I feel like a fukken sack of bricks fell on my head. Not sure what I got, feels like strep throat. Not gonna be playing any singles till..whenever this clears over me.



NOOOOOOOOOO-......ah well. Hope ya feel better fool.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Someone match me pls =D


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_yo ET ... wanna fight my pikachu again ... give you some chance to try anything you want _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Alright, so I like had a headcold or something yesterday. Wasn't too bad. Woke up this morning, and I feel like a fukken sack of bricks fell on my head. Not sure what I got, feels like strep throat. Not gonna be playing any singles till..whenever this clears over me.



That sucks
Feel better fast so we can play


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Feel better Timbers, I almost miss getting clobbered by DDD's hammer.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_Toon link you son of a bitch   ... you killed my pikachu  ... great games man ... i wanted to play more but im eating pancakes now _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO-......ah well. Hope ya feel better fool.





K-deps said:


> That sucks
> Feel better fast so we can play





Violent-nin said:


> Feel better Timbers, I almost miss getting clobbered by DDD's hammer.



losers :> **

can't tell what I've got. Doctor's appointment is inevitable. My everything hurts. 

Anyways I'll play some ffas later on if I'm feelin a bit better, just dont wanna get all srs bizniz right now.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

DDD 

So, I got fed up and skipped school! 

After I finish some stuff I have to do, I'll be good for games


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> DDD
> 
> So, I got fed up and skipped school!
> 
> After I finish some stuff I have to do, I'll be good for games



Ah you skipped school to run home and play smash, you damn smash addict.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah you skipped school to run home and play smash, you damn smash addict.



Actually, I skipped school to skip school. However, it turns out my mom is gonna be out most of the day which means I can take advantage of that 

Maybe we can finally get some team games in -_-


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_God job phantom _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Yosha! That's how a real man lives his life! Oh yeah, anyone up for a few matches? ~.~


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Actually, I skipped school to skip school. However, it turns out my mom is gonna be out most of the day which means I can take advantage of that
> 
> Maybe we can finally get some team games in -_-



Honestly, I'm getting sick of looking at the 0-0 record for us. I don't even care if we lose, lol as long as we play.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Honestly, I'm getting sick of looking at the 0-0 record for us. I don't even care if we lose, lol as long as we play.



Get us a match for this afternoon? Around 4ish Central Time will be optimal for me.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Honestly, I'm getting sick of looking at the 0-0 record for us. I don't even care if we lose, lol as long as we play.



oh yeah that site you guys signed up at that you _didn't_ tell me about. 

but i guess that'd be pointless unless nintendo pulled a fricken miracle out of their ass to make wifi not suck and allowed for 3v3.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Wait, what site? Wifi Wars? Smash Bros. Rankings? Pr0n sites?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Gamebattles.com

I know that there are teams... I'm wondering if you join our doubles team if we can switch the people around.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> oh yeah that site you guys signed up at that you _didn't_ tell me about.
> 
> but i guess that'd be pointless unless nintendo pulled a fricken miracle out of their ass to make wifi not suck and allowed for 3v3.



I did tell you and everyone else that posts in this thread. I posted the link and info on the site a while ago, Shion, K-deps and PhantomX all noticed it thats for sure.

So far the Wi-Fi against people on there has been pretty good. The connection me and you isn't too bad either, some minor lag spikes but nothing to worry about.

@PhantomX

I'll look for a match for 5pm Est then, I just hope I'm still home then.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Gamebattles.com
> 
> I know that there are teams... I'm wondering if you join our doubles team if we can switch the people around.



If you can let me know.
I don't think I've ever done a team battle in Brawl and I really want to play one


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_gamebattles.com  ... theres bound to be good players there ... Im joining now _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _gamebattles.com  ... theres bound to be good players there ... Im joining now _



Lulz, so am I. Just gotta get past the registration stage...>_>


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_ i need to check my email ... _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Nin, do you know if we can add more people to our doubles team and then mix and match during our games? That might not be a bad idea, especially since my availability isn't so exciting.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I did tell you and everyone else that posts in this thread. I posted the link and info on the site a while ago, Shion, K-deps and PhantomX all noticed it thats for sure.
> 
> So far the Wi-Fi against people on there has been pretty good. The connection me and you isn't too bad either, some minor lag spikes but nothing to worry about.



Really? And because I somehow keep getting taken seriously on the internets, I'll just say this now; I was only kidding <.< 

Chances are I'll have a good connection. Out of the 80 odd people I've played, only Kai, some dude from England, and Deps have lagged with me.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 23, 2008)

Hn...anyone want to play?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Hn...anyone want to play?



I do  I'll add you then make a room.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Really? And because I somehow keep getting taken seriously on the internets, I'll just say this now; I was only kidding <.<
> 
> Chances are I'll have a good connection. Out of the 80 odd people I've played, only Kai, some dude from England, and Deps have lagged with me.



For some reason I have a feeling we won't lag next time we play.
IDK just a weird feeling. So get better fast


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

ET, have I added you on brawl yet? Or more specifically, what's your wifi name?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright, cool. =D

Ugh...I hate this 64 person limit. I hope once my brother gets Mario Kart Wii I can erase his friends...this is pretty annoying. >_>


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Really? And because I somehow keep getting taken seriously on the internets, I'll just say this now; I was only kidding <.<
> 
> Chances are I'll have a good connection. Out of the 80 odd people I've played, only Kai, some dude from England, and Deps have lagged with me.



Hard to tell sometimes. Anyways you should join.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_anyone up to fight _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Heh, good matches Anki. It's been some time since I've fought a good PT. </3 Jigglypuff though - pink balloon is difficult to fight D:

EDIT: Sorry Timbers ^_^; Didn't notice your post. My tag's SWORD.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 23, 2008)

Aw, I wanted to play more. Good games...although I was finally feeling some input lag. >_< I made so many mistakes...and my Squirtle didn't feel as fast as usual.  Oh well. Your Toon Link and Ganondorf were quite impressive! And I liked fighting your PT too. But you don't seem to like Squirtle much. o.o


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_Thanks for the fights timbers ... at least im using my tilts more often now ... your samus is annoying as hell ... near impossible to get close with my diddy ... i love that kill where i faked you out and made you use that recovery of your early ... that shit was so funny  ... and the end where my stray rocket killed you :rofl ... great games_


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah, i don't know how to play samus, or sonic for that matter. Was playing on random. I don't know the range on samus' recovery either, reason why i SD'd with her. Anyways i'ma go head to the DOKTARS OFFICE  see you later people


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_Peace out and good luck _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Thanks for the fights timbers ... at least im using my tilts more often now ... your samus is annoying as hell ... near impossible to get close with my diddy ... i love that kill where i faked you out and made you use that recovery of your early ... that shit was so funny  ... and the end where my stray rocket killed you :rofl ... great games_



OMFG... this post is not Nightmare, there's no blinding blue text, and, more amazingly, no moonwalk smiley.

Obv a duplicate, and a poor one at that.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_you definitely do not know me outside this thread homie ... my font color is supposed to match my set ... I felt dark red would suffice for this current set  ... _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Aw, I wanted to play more. Good games...although I was finally feeling some input lag. >_< I made so many mistakes...and my Squirtle didn't feel as fast as usual.  Oh well. Your Toon Link and Ganondorf were quite impressive! And I liked fighting your PT too. But you don't seem to like Squirtle much. o.o



It's not that I don't like the little dude, just that he's difficult to play with input lag. Same with Sonic x___x

Anyways, I'm up for matches if anyone wants to Brawl o-o


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_join my game ET  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _join my game ET  _



Hai hai. Sorry, I got distracted by the Kitty vs Ichigo fight >.> Anyway, I'm ready now.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_cool ... ill make room now ... and its Grimmjow  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone free to play?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Someone make an ffa or somethin, lol. I gotta wait 5 hours to pick up a prescription, need something to keep me awake.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone free to play?



If you're still there...I can play you.

Edit: Er...wait. Huh. Someone named ADEEL joined my room...who is that again? ._.;


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2008)

I need to let off some steam.... Anyone wanna brawl me?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

dammit nin why'd you leave
if anyone wants to play let me know


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_ET great games man ... and Fonz  who i kinda forgot who they are ... great games too  ... sorry for using pika pika _


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm Fonz, and come to think of it I dunno why that's my name on Brawl. Your Pikachu was effective, but annoying as hell.
Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Nin left cuz we were playing a ranked 2s game XD He joined the wrong Ronin's game, lol.

Why don't you just play a bunch of matches off Gamebattles, deps, since you always seem bored?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nin left cuz we were playing a ranked 2s game XD He joined the wrong Ronin's game, lol.
> 
> Why don't you just play a bunch of matches off Gamebattles, deps, since you always seem bored?



I would but I don't wanna do any serious 1v1s
I just wanna do nice calm matches


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm Fonz, and come to think of it I dunno why that's my name on Brawl. Your Pikachu was effective, but annoying as hell.
> Anyone wanna Brawl?


_My name on brawl is my actual name ... fo real ... why are you FONZ  _


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2008)

I honestly have no idea probably because Fenrir doesn't fit. Also, who was the other guy? he needs rep for maining Ganon.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm going on and joining any free room I see! =D


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I would but I don't wanna do any serious 1v1s
> I just wanna do nice calm matches



W/ the level of some of these players... you could probably accomplish this AND gain levels, haha.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> W/ the level of some of these players... you could probably accomplish this AND gain levels, haha.



Ill just do some after I eat.
Need something so take up my time


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I'm going on and joining any free room I see! =D



Room's Created!


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Ill just do some after I eat.
> Need something so take up my time



Come to think of it, I haven't matched you yet. You wanna few matches?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 23, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Come to think of it, I haven't matched you yet. You wanna few matches?



Sure I'll let you know when I finish my chow
Then Ill add you


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I honestly have no idea probably because Fenrir doesn't fit. Also, who was the other guy? he needs rep for maining Ganon.


_That was ephermeral tran somethign ... the guy with the huge name  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _That was ephermeral tran somethign ... the guy with the huge name  _



lol he sounds like a n00b. and he mains gan0n. phail.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Computers are very predictable, even if there are three of them... one person that is adequate would be much harder than three computers.



In some places, but don't forget human error in pulling off moves, dodging, and slide dodging.  Thing is, even if humans are tougher, it doesn't mean fighting computers isn't going to help you train.

So then... how do we do this?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> lol he sounds like a n00b. and he mains gan0n. phail.


_It was this guy ... rep him ... he mains ganon  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_Holy shit this gamebattles thing is confusing  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Holy shit this gamebattles thing is confusing  _



Yeah, it is. I can't find the pr0n anywhere >_>


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

It IS confusing... thankfully Nin takes care of it for me 

They need to at least implement a search function or something -_-


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Specter Von Baren said:


> In some places, but don't forget human error in pulling off moves, dodging, and slide dodging.  Thing is, even if humans are tougher, it doesn't mean fighting computers isn't going to help you train.
> 
> So then... how do we do this?



cpu is good for getting combos and techs down, and just learning your overall moveset. Actual gameplay and strategy is only effective against human opponents, as they can adapt :B


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

Fun matches... ummm ... L?
Sorry I left after Flare joined, but I have to go do some important things at my house, and I only had a few minutes to play. It was a lot fun... L (idk his name, that was is brawl name)
Nice Fox, Ike, and Snake. They were a lot of fun. Hope to play you later when i get back on. ^_^


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm L lol decided to do away with the old Fonz name. Yeah good matches just with Wario you were spamming his forward Smash like hell lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm L lol decided to do away with the old Fonz name. Yeah good matches just with Wario you were spamming his forward Smash like hell lol



I know. I don't know why I did that, I don't really do it that much unless i know it will connect, but i did it many a time when you were way out of my reach and got hit hard for it. XD
Oh well I was just sucking it with Wario today that is why i switched out of him after the first two matches. On the brightside I landed a Warlock Punch to win the game with Ganon.


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah my face practically cringed when that landed... Snake was only at 78%


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Gomen x_x I think that was the worst I've ever played on Brawl. I guess I should actually get some sleep tonight xD


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Kakashi... Wario dittos, now 

1160-9442-9872


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Kakashi... Wario dittos, now
> 
> 1160-9442-9872



I think I should totally get in on this so I can watch. I'll like, suicide n' shit in the beginning. I'm just bored as all hell.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Kakashi... Wario dittos, now
> 
> 1160-9442-9872



I'm not near my Wii atm. I am cleaning my house like I posted earlier. I could disconnect my Wii and bring it where I am atm, but either way I am too busy to play. I will get on later if you want. Just busy atm. I'll take a rain check. ;D


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Kakashi, you ass >: ( I won't have time later!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Kakashi, you ass >: ( I won't have time later!



Yes I have a mighty fine ass. 
Sorry, but fixing this house up for a tourney I am hosting this weekend is a bit more important since the next few days i have to work all day and won't have time.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_who wants to fight _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

hey ladies there's totally an open room right now. You should join it.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm going to be taking tomorrow off to train my Ganon. Once I come back, I'm aiming to take down everyone here who is active. If I can't, I'll just train 10x harder xP


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_Fighting my C Falcon inspire you to do that  ... FALCON PUUUUNCH_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Who wants to vs mah 2nd main???


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_*coughitssoniccough*_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Wanna vs me nightmare?

Im hosting as of now.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_nah homie ... i can't fight now ... im making myself some food ... _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Fighting my C Falcon inspire you to do that  ... FALCON PUUUUNCH_



No, I just finished watching Episode 8 of Gurren Lagann. T_________T


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone up for some FFA's?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Anyone up for some FFA's?



fuck yes you are the best man ever ronin. 

I'm totally up for ffa.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> fuck yes you are the best man ever ronin.
> 
> I'm totally up for ffa.



Making the room now.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

That was lame guys...

Both Ronin and Phantom X, why did you kick me out for???

.......ANYONE wanna play?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_I would play you man ... but i have some TV hoggers _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol, I have a TV in my basement, but no channels.

That's the one im using at this moment for my wii and brawl.

........i need something to hit.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_I did have a TV in my room ... till it fell off the stand and got shattered on the inside  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I did have a TV in my room ... till it fell off the stand and got shattered on the inside  _



DAMN.

Dude, if that ever happened to my TV, I would start to cry.

Ima go check to see who's online, ill be back cuz.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_I almost did dude ... i almost did ... but it was for like 2 seconds i was gonna start crying ... but like most dudes ... i started cursing like a mothafucka and didn't stop till i carried my TV out the house to throw out  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

Night is strong, carrying a 56 inch tv all by himself...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_It was actually a 40 something but i could probably take the 56 inch too  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 23, 2008)

I got a 52 inch in my room. But damn I want the plasma we got...anyway I wish I could get on, but I cant....


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That was lame guys...
> 
> Both Ronin and Phantom X, why did you kick me out for???
> 
> .......ANYONE wanna play?



When did I kick you out? It never showed you trying to join my game o_O Either way, I was doing ranked team games w/ Nin, so I couldn't let you in.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _It was actually a 40 something but i could probably take the 56 inch too  _



Damn right, 50+inches is all easy to carry. hell even 100+ inches too, since all you have to do is roll up the screen and move it around.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_well when its broken its not like it matter how you carry it _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 23, 2008)

True, I am bored, going online. Hope to see some open rooms, cause I am jumping in them.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 23, 2008)

everyone hope yall have a good night, damn I wish I could get on anyway see yall


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

See ya Spence.

Anyways, im completely free as of now.

No interruptions.

Anyone wanna vs me to help me test out my other mains?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

GG to everyone I did FFA's with tonight. Timbers you gotta lighten up some bro, you were playing full force the entire series, once I use random it means its not serious. Just playing for some enjoyment.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

He's trying to prove himself`^^^

The boy has pride and a strong sense to live.

He shall not fail when the time comes.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> He's trying to prove himself`^^^
> 
> The boy has pride and a strong sense to live.
> 
> He shall not fail when the time comes.



Prove himself how? Shion the idioms,proverbs and language you often use are lackluster.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

I think cliche and generic, more than lackluster... he sounds like one of those old asian guys that waits atop some mountain.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> GG to everyone I did FFA's with tonight. Timbers you gotta lighten up some bro, you were playing full force the entire series, once I use random it means its not serious. Just playing for some enjoyment.



what? Mario, bowser, samus, and all those other characters I was using today I never use outside of random. I was using DDD some but only because I wanted to play around with his inhale. I don't really know what you're talking about.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Prove himself how? Shion the idioms,proverbs and language you often use are lackluster.



.......lackluster?

I tend to say random shit from time to time.

Thas how i roll.

Anyone want to vs?


----------



## Kai (Apr 23, 2008)

Whoever Deuce is(AIDS when we were in the match), I thank you on raping my DK with Falkon Punch... twice.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> Whoever Deuce is(AIDS when we were in the match), I thank you on raping my DK with Falkon Punch... twice.



Deuce is Ronin.^

Has your connection stopped lagging?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> Whoever Deuce is(AIDS when we were in the match), I thank you on raping my DK with Falkon Punch... twice.



Duece is Ronin.

Edit: lol same time post....damn you Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Wanna vs me Calam?

See what my other mains can do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Seems I'm like one of the few people who uses Random a lot. :S


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Wanna vs me Calam?
> 
> See what my other mains can do.




Lol not right now Shion...I'm currently multitasking between work and posting here. I'll vs your other mains with my alts later.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems I'm like one of the few people who uses Random a lot. :S



I usually don't random unless its like 3 in the morning or I'm just not in the mood to play. Today is one of those days, I felt too crappy to really care :B


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think cliche and generic, more than lackluster... he sounds like one of those old asian guys that waits atop some mountain.



Now that I think about it you make a valid point. I could definately see him ontop of the mountain spouting randomness.



Timbers said:


> what? Mario, bowser, samus, and all those other characters I was using today I never use outside of random. I was using DDD some but only because I wanted to play around with his inhale. I don't really know what you're talking about.



You are correct sir, I had you mixed up with a marth mainer from smashboards. I apologize.



Kai said:


> Whoever Deuce is(AIDS when we were in the match), I thank you on raping my DK with Falkon Punch... twice.



   We need a Falkon Paunch Smiley

Thats all I wanted to do the entire match. The conect between you and I isnt that great though. We D/C'd to often.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I usually don't random unless its like 3 in the morning or I'm just not in the mood to play. Today is one of those days, I felt too crappy to really care :B



Yeah I hear ya. I don't take matches too serious at the moment, because I'm in my try to get good with everyone mind set. So I figure Random is the best way to do it.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> I don't see the big vendetta on it; only people that seem to be displeased by it are Nightmare and Timbers.



Well, the crucial fact that we like..uh, disconnect every other game...is kind of my reasoning to be displeased with it <.<


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

I random when it doesn't matter... but w/ my limited play time I generally pick my faves/mains so I can improve w/ them.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think cliche and generic, more than lackluster... *he sounds like one of those old asian guys that waits atop some mountain.*



THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE BEEN WANTING TO HEAR SINCE I JOINED THIS FORUM.

REP TO U PHANTOM U MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

@Kai

From what I remember we also had the problem Kai, we could never finish a match due to disconnects.


----------



## Kai (Apr 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> We need a Falkon Paunch Smiley
> 
> Thats all I wanted to do the entire match. The conect between you and I isnt that great though. We D/C'd to often.


Oh yeah, also thanks for swapping to team battle and double teaming me with your partner over there. 

I loved getting thrashed.



Violent-nin said:


> @Kai
> 
> From what I remember we also had the problem Kai, we could never finish a match due to disconnects.


You want go at it and try it out then?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Well, the crucial fact that we like..uh, disconnect every other game...is kind of my reasoning to be displeased with it <.<



Today was the first time I played against Kai and we D/C'd twice out of the 3 or 4 matches we had, so it does become irritating but you can live with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> Oh yeah, also thanks for swapping to team battle and *double teaming me with your partner over there. *
> 
> I loved getting thrashed.
> 
> ...



That's bullshit, i hate when stuff like that happens....


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Kai... I think you need to get internet where the packets aren't transported on land by crippled mules.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> Oh yeah, also thanks for swapping to team battle and double teaming me with your partner over there.
> 
> I loved getting thrashed.



My cousin got mad at you for spamming pikachu's neutral B and I was annoyed by it as well so we decided to do team with the intention of someone joining so they could be on your team but that didnt work out obviously. Then again when we went to random you won that match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> Oh yeah, also thanks for swapping to team battle and double teaming me with your partner over there.
> 
> I loved getting thrashed.
> 
> ...



Sure, but I have a feeling we will be disconnecting a lot. If so then we'll just end it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Mmmmm spammers, i also hate that shit.

.......SO NOBODY WANTS TO VS ME??


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Today was the first time I played against Kai and we D/C'd twice out of the 3 or 4 matches we had, so it does become irritating but you can live with it.


I dunno. The first few matches I had with him 2 weeks ago, the connection was stable during play, but we dc'd each match. Now it's become dcing (nearly) every match, with a 20 frame-per-sec display. Dunno, but if he's able to play with other people just fine then I can't say anything about it. Can't connect with every person on the internet, afterall.


"Shion" said:


> That's bullshit, i hate when stuff like that happens....



lol it happened to me last night, didn't really bother me. It was funny the few times I'd throw him or his cousin into each other's smashes :>


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey timbers, wanna vs my alt's??


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Waiting online Kai, whenever your ready.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Hey timbers, wanna vs my alt's??



Put that on hold. I've been feeling pretty crummy the past two days, moreso today. Don't really want to get all serious business singles going right now until I feel a bit better.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok.

Man, im being rejected by EVERYTHING today.

..................


----------



## Kai (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Waiting online Kai, whenever your ready.


Sorry about that, just give me 5-10 min.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

I see Anki lurking about.

WANNA VS ME, ANKI!?!?!


----------



## Ronin (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I dunno. The first few matches I had with him 2 weeks ago, the connection was stable during play, but we dc'd each match. Now it's become dcing (nearly) every match, with a 20 frame-per-sec display. Dunno, but if he's able to play with other people just fine then I can't say anything about it. Can't connect with every person on the internet, afterall.



Your right. Kai is good though, so I enjoy the few matches that we did have. the ones in which lag was nonexistent. Once Tim entered...who ever that is.. the lag flared up and then we got the DC. When Kai and I have some 1 v 1's tomorrow hopefully we wont have the same DC issues that happened tonight.



Timbers said:


> lol it happened to me last night, didn't really bother me. It was funny the few times I'd throw him or his cousin into each other's smashes :>



This is true. When you were doing it, my cousin and I began to argue because in one of the matches I was using Ike, and everyone knows what happens when you get thrown into any of his charged smashes. They were good times though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Ike is one strong mother fucker.

Whats stronger, fully charaged side smash by ike with 30% on opponent.

or a FALCON PUNCH at 30%?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Your right. Kai is good though, so I enjoy the few matches that we did have. the ones in which lag was nonexistent. Once Tim entered...who ever that is.. the lag flared up and then we got the DC. When Kai and I have some 1 v 1's tomorrow hopefully we wont have the same DC issues that happened tonight.


Oh I wasn't saying he was bad, I just wish we could get a normal match off lol. The ones we had a few weeks back I think stayed pretty close, but we always dc'd about 3-4minutes into them. Now it's gotten..worse? The startup lag in the matches are always so bad for me when playing Kai, but it starts to clear up as the game goes on..but when we dc 4minutes into the match anyways it doesn't really matter.




			
				Ronin said:
			
		

> This is true. When you were doing it, my cousin and I began to argue because in one of the matches I was using Ike, and everyone knows what happens when you get thrown into any of his charged smashes. They were good times though.


God I hate ike in ffas, but lord is it funny when you throw _other_ people into his smashes.

*Shion*: Probably Ike's fsmash. Uncharged, I don't know. Maybe the same. I just know that C. punch is incredibly weaker than ddd's sweetspotted fsmash.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

........today sucks.

Anyway, im not gettin anything done, im best off going to sleep.

Boxing practice killed me today...

See you mother fuckers tomorrow. 

Peace


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol, I don't know if you can tell Kai but I'm not playing seriously lol so no need to go all out on me. :sweat

You killed me when I was brb.


----------



## Kai (Apr 23, 2008)

Nin, our two matches were perfect for me. Absence of both lag, and d/c.

But now in our 3rd match you're just standing there as Ganondorf. What you up to?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

I was afk, or I guess you could say afc?

really? on my end I'm getting lag spikes, and some nice delay on my moves. =O


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ........today sucks.
> 
> Anyway, im not gettin anything done, im best off going to sleep.
> 
> ...



this.

night loserfaces.


----------



## Kai (Apr 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I was afk, or I guess you could say afc?
> 
> really? on my end I'm getting lag spikes, and some nice delay on my moves. =O


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2008)

It wasn't laggy for you Kai? I was getting some decent lag on my end. :S

It didn't disconnect which is a surprise, but is there anything else you can do to fix lag?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Strongest hit in the game is fully charged DDD Fsmash... it can kill you at 14% if sweetspotted


----------



## Masurao (Apr 24, 2008)

God I'm such a G...when I play Brawl the chicks are amazed @ my epic skill, and reward me with various actions....

On a more serious note, I sould be open to some games this weekend....it's looking pretty free right now.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Free by your standards means there will be a 10 second window of opportunity to play with you during the weekend, CALAM


----------



## Masurao (Apr 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Free by your standards means there will be a 10 second window of opportunity to play with you during the weekend, CALAM



Lol...that sounds about right.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, i have from now til 10 AM to play.

If anyone is on, let's do this.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 24, 2008)

^ id play ya if brawl hadnt got boring... its collecting dust and has been for quite some time since i got it... JUS is the bomb


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Up for a brawl?

Ima leave soon, i gotta vs someone.....


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

SOMEBODY ANSWER ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_not many are even awake now shion  

_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Rly?

........wanna vs my alt's?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_i made a room ... join now _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

on my way...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Nice pit ... too bad for falcon .... we both know i had that match won _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone wanna match?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_would you like to fight ET _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_aight since ET ain't replied back in 20 minutes ... anyone else wanna play _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _aight since ET ain't replied back in 20 minutes ... anyone else wanna play _



Gomen x.x I got distracted again.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_then are you up to fight now _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _then are you up to fight now _



Yeah, go ahead and join my room n_n


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_omg dude that fuckign lag  ... i killed myself like 2 times with wolf during the matches  ... i mean shit ... we had lag but it wasn't even noticeable yesterday ... wtf is up today _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_maybe my pron ...  no it wasn't that ... but yea your marth got slaughtered against my Wolf ... we need to fight later and see if the lag comes back _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

I AM HERE TO BRING THIS THREAD TO LIFE.
WHO WANTS TO PLAY ME?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_wanna fight k deps _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

Threads pretty dead at the moment, kinda depressing.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _wanna fight k deps _



yes sir
you make room and ill be there


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_room made homie _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

slept 15 hours.

fuck yes i am awesome.

Anyways ill play sometime later tonight


----------



## Ronin (Apr 24, 2008)

Deps what was the record for that set?

And I officially hate anyone who uses pikachu....


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Deps what was the record for that set?
> 
> And I officially hate anyone who uses pikachu....



I really dont remember but it was intense anyway


@Nightmare.
good games.
I dunno if you realized but near the end of the pit olimar fight i just didnt care

Was my Lucario any good?

EDIT: Yo V-nin raptors are gonna lose to the Magic btw


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Yea i thought so too ... i didn't care much either .. i hate fighting pits ... faggiest character in the game with the most annoying fighting style  ... your lucario is pretty good too ... my diddy couldn't touch him  ... then again fighting a Diddy mainer with diddy wasn't a good idea  ... my pika needs work _


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

@K-deps

Pfft, what do you know, you don't even watch Basketball.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking for a some matches to practice my TL some more. Any takers?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Looking for a some matches to practice my TL some more. Any takers?



I'll match you. I need to practice with my top secret Jigglypuff.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright, see you online.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome matches Heat. Do y'know how to Quickdraw with TL?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2008)

Great matches ET. Your Ganon is pretty good. Haven't seen him played well by anyone really.

Whats quickdraw?


----------



## Hentai (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys...i will play a bit tomorrow


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:
			
		

> Great matches ET. Your Ganon is pretty good. Haven't seen him played well by anyone really.
> 
> Whats quickdraw?



Thanks ^-^ Quickdrawing is basically short-hopping, firing an arrow at the climax of the jump and then pressing B as soon as you hit the ground to fire another, this one without lag. If you use it right, you can really hurt someone's approach.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah, I didn't know that was called quickdraw. I have practiced that before but I never knew if I was doing it right. I guess I have to practice it again.   Thanks for the idea ET.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Ah, I didn't know that was called quickdraw. I have practiced that before but I never knew if I was doing it right. I guess I have to practice it again.   Thanks for the idea ET.



I'd also show you how to achieve Bankai with Marth, but that's best left for another day


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Bankai with marth  ... what the fuck are you guys talking about   _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry Nightmare, that secret is not for low experts, only medium, medium-rare, and well-done experts


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Bankai with marth  ... what the fuck are you guys talking about   _



Oh nothing much, just something that will end Pikachu once and for all


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Oh nothing much, just something that will end Pikachu once and for all



Considering Marth's airgame tramples all over Pika's, and ko's Pika at 70% with tipped fsmash from middle of FD..that's probably the bankai alone. 

It's so stupidly hard to land tip on Pika though, considering he can space even better than Marth can.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Sorry Nightmare, that secret is not for low experts, only medium, medium-rare, and well-done experts


_I'm Hungry now  :amazed
_


Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Oh nothing much, just something that will end Pikachu once and for all


__


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @K-deps
> 
> Pfft, what do you know, you don't even watch Basketball.



You don't know whats on my TV 
What I do see on my TV is the raptors losing 



Celtics are gonna win anyway


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You don't know whats on my TV
> What I do see on my TV is the raptors losing
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right. 

I have faith they'll come back.

Celtics will get through the 1st round obviously, I doubt they'll win the whole thing though.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 24, 2008)

OH SHIT A FIGHT BETWEEN DEPS AND VIO!?! Oh nvm...I'm dissapointed...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

I might be on in a little bit is anyone on now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

@Calam

You seem to have a lot more energy than usual these days. Why so hyped up?


----------



## Kai (Apr 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> And I officially hate anyone who uses pikachu....


We'll be best friends in due time.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Excellent. The plan to eradicate Pikachu from the face of Brawl is going exactly as planned


----------



## Masurao (Apr 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> You seem to have a lot more energy than usual these days. Why so hyped up?



Lulz...it all depends on how I feel. Today is just one of those days where I'm pretty damn  energetic.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> manjuice



basically.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz...it all depends on how I feel. Today is just one of those days where I'm pretty damn  energetic.



Ah ok. 

You going to be on at all this weekend?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Why the hate of pika pika chuuuu X3_


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Masurao (Apr 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> You going to be on at all this weekend?



I might...you never know with me. 

Lol @ Timbers....


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Nice one timbers ... anyone wanna fight now  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Nice one timbers ... anyone wanna fight now  _



Let's go >_< FALCON PAUNCH!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Aight homie .. make the room ... I'll join in 1 minute _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Timbers.... that's the greatest fucking comic I've ever seen... and I'm totally like the guy on the right XD

PAUNCH!


----------



## Ronin (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone up for teams?



Kai said:


> We'll be best friends in due time.



I'll kill the rodent in due time. The last pikachu I faced was against Deps and i came down the final stock, unfortunately I became impatient and ended up eating some attack that raised my damage enough to be killable. 


This is win because its true.



Violent-nin said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> I have faith they'll come back.
> 
> Celtics will get through the 1st round obviously, I doubt they'll win the whole thing though.



They have been playing decent but they do need to step up their game though.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Team battle sounds  cool.

I'll probably turn friendly fire on if I get room master though


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_games is not over ... get in my new room now _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_ET JOIN GAME NOW  ... FALCON PUUUNCH_


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ET JOIN GAME NOW  ... FALCON PUUUNCH_



Lulz. I can't right now, busy talking with someone.


----------



## Kai (Apr 24, 2008)

LoL Nightmare good try. No match for my Pika though.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Shion your connection is really laggy lol. I don't think it's you but whoever's connection it is, laggy.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 24, 2008)

Signing on now if anyone wants to do teams join in.


EDIT: I'll make a room, just join if you want to do teams.


Waitin.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Kai said:


> LoL Nightmare good try. No match for my Pika though.


_Yea fuck off  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_dude ... ronin ... im not playing you ever till whoever the fuck you also have their leaves ... fucking double teaming during the matches   _


----------



## Ronin (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _dude ... ronin ... im not playing you ever till whoever the fuck you also have their leaves ... fucking double teaming during the matches   _



Srry, what you call double teaming I call opportunity. In FFA with 3 people one man is odd so someone is going to take advantage. Whether its me, you or anyone else.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_dude ... its you and whoever else that it playing with the same account meaning they are near you ... and there was literally like 5 times you two stopped going for each other and went straight for me  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare..omg I love ur sig...man....I'm gonna need a moment...anyway whoever the hel Deuce is..yea I joined his game and I guess its his friend/brother cause they double teamed me so obviously lol. I still woulda won second and third game had my connection not went a-wall


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _dude ... its you and whoever else that it playing with the same account meaning they are near you ... and there was literally like 5 times you two stopped going for each other and went straight for me  _



its ffa lol.

just turn items on.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Nightmare..omg I love ur sig...man....I'm gonna need a moment...anyway whoever the hel Deuce is..yea I joined his game and I guess its his friend/brother cause they double teamed me so obviously lol. I still woulda won second and third game had my connection not went a-wall


_guess what partner ... thats fucking Ronin homie  ... look at what i said a few posts above  ... who doesn't love my sig  ... it was made by a friend  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> its ffa lol.
> 
> just turn items on.


_Free for all ... not team the odd man out cuz they sit next to each other _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _guess what partner ... thats fucking Ronin homie  ... look at what i said a few posts above  ... who doesn't love my sig  ... it was made by a friend  _



o they did it to u too huh..it was so obvious lol it was like they'd hit me at same time then I'd fly up...and then they would just wait never hitting each other lol...anyway I wont complain any more but dude I love ur sig....


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> o they did it to u too huh..it was so obvious lol it was like they'd hit me at same time then I'd fly up...and then they would just wait never hitting each other lol...anyway I wont complain any more but dude I love ur sig....


_Exactly ... but whatever ... whats done is done  ... good games Ronin & Kai ... fuck you both for handing my ass to me but good games  ... god i need an avatar for this  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> o they did it to u too huh..it was so obvious lol it was like they'd hit me at same time then I'd fly up...and then they would just wait never hitting each other lol...anyway I wont complain any more but dude I love ur sig....



Playing like that is just dumb, and defeats the purpose of a free for all... even when I play w/ my brother we go for each other if one of us has the lead or if it's in our opportunistic interests.

Seriously, if you're gonna play like that... why not just do teams?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 24, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> o they did it to u too huh..it was so obvious lol it was like they'd hit me at same time then I'd fly up...and then they would just wait never hitting each other lol...anyway I wont complain any more but dude I love ur sig....



Honestly we did double team you. It was fun.

Kirby and Sonic FTW.

@Nightmare -Still won't say you got double teamed. My cousin and I play teams all the time so we know each other's habits. If you'd like we can schedule some singles tomorrow. I respect you to much to have you angry at me. We'll make it up tomorrow, alright bro.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Playing like that is just dumb, and defeats the purpose of a free for all... even when I play w/ my brother we go for each other if one of us has the lead or if it's in our opportunistic interests.
> 
> Seriously, if you're gonna play like that... why not just do teams?



yea thats sort of my point and nightmares too...but anyway thats over....well my connection is still being goofy wtf.. and I dont have school tomorrow come on damnit


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Honestly we did double team you. It was fun.
> 
> Kirby and Sonic FTW.
> 
> @Nightmare -Still won't say you got double teamed. My cousin and I play teams all the time so we know each other's habits. If you'd like we can schedule some singles tomorrow. I respect you to much to have you angry at me. We'll make it up tomorrow, alright bro.



lol at least u admit it, its fine though dont worry its not like I'm super pissed or anything. Maybe we can play 1 on 1 later


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Honestly we did double team you. It was fun.
> 
> Kirby and Sonic FTW.
> 
> @Nightmare -Still won't say you got double teamed. My cousin and I play teams all the time so we know each other's habits. If you'd like we can schedule some singles tomorrow. I respect you to much to have you angry at me. We'll make it up tomorrow, alright bro.


_Respect me to much my ass homeboy  ... the fuck are you talkin about ... just don't double team me ... i can understand if you play so often with your cousin that attacking me at once becomes a habit ... but god keep it subtle ... i mean every time i tried attacking back you dudes came at me charging to kill _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> its ffa lol.
> 
> just turn items on.





Nightmare said:


> _Free for all ... not team the odd man out cuz they sit next to each other _



That's why I said turn items on. Whether they want to or not, they're going to end up killing the other guy with a pokeball/AT/final smash/etc lol.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Respect me to much my ass homeboy  ... the fuck are you talkin about ... just don't double team me ... i can understand if you play so often with your cousin that attacking me at once becomes a habit ... but god keep it subtle ... i mean every time i tried attacking back you dudes came at me charging to kill _



cant stop staring....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> cant stop staring....



That's almost a 4 year old pic of her, if you haven't seen it enough already you seriously need to crack down on your porn folder. Pronto.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking to have some fun matches. Some one join me.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> That's almost a 4 year old pic of her, if you haven't seen it enough already you seriously need to crack down on your porn folder. Pronto.


_Quite surprisingly you are the first person to ever one this forums to say you have seen this picture before ... there are not many who look for jessica alba pics _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

I've seen it before... many, many times.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_care to tell me where you have previously seen this picture besides my signature  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

The internet.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ there are not many who look for jessica alba pics _


I think it's the world's consentual agreement that Jessica Alba is world's hottest babe. Every man has tried looking for all of her pictures ever made ever.


Nightmare said:


> _care to tell me where you have previously seen this picture besides my signature  _



Coverpage of Time, everyone else's signatures, every babe thread ever made on the internet.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The internet.


_  _


Timbers said:


> I think it's the world's consentual agreement that Jessica Alba is world's hottest babe. Every man has tried looking for all of her pictures ever made ever.
> 
> 
> Coverpage of Time, everyone else's signatures, every babe thread ever made on the internet.


_Homie please ... ain't nobody on this forums ever had a jessica alba sig besides Dave and that was a while back  ... farther than when i even joined  ... oh wait forgot to mention ... my dudes at the jessica alba FC ... i told them to put her in their sig for like a few weeks 
_


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Homie please ... ain't nobody on this forums ever had a jessica alba sig besides hoshigaki and that was a while back  ... farther than when i even joined  ... oh wait forgot to mention ... my dudes at the jessica alba FC ... i told them to put her in their sig for like a few weeks
> _



Some have, and then you'll realize why none do now. Expect your sig to get spoiler tagged in about 12 hours due to modfuck. lol

But then, dunno about that. Mods seem to have been less anal. I mean Bayo's sig stayed forever and that was about the most racy thing I've seen in someone's sig in a while.

Anyways mods don't visit this (not since Dshow quit Brawl) so as long as you just post in here you should be fine.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

well sorry I got us off topic lol..


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

I personally don't like that picture of her... those panties make it seem like she has a penis :\


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Some have, and then you'll realize why none do now. Expect your sig to get spoiler tagged in about 12 hours due to modfuck. lol
> 
> But then, dunno about that. Mods seem to have been less anal. I mean Bayo's sig stayed forever and that was about the most racy thing I've seen in someone's sig in a while.
> 
> Anyways mods don't visit this (not since Dshow quit Brawl) so as long as you just post in here you should be fine.


_ you expect a filthy mod to come after my sig  ... I have been spoilerd for much more sexual sigs ... EX Nel  _


Spencer_Gator said:


> well sorry I got us off topic lol..


_Don't stress it dude  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

better pic of her, just as old, but still good.

Again nude so prolly spoilered lol


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, this is one of my personal faves as well... and I like it better htan the previous one...


Err... um... uhh... I WOULD BRAWL HER ASS, WITH AH FOXIE!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

well this is great....I have no school tomorrow, I can stay up late finally, and my freakin connection wont work for shiot.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> better pic of her, just as old, but still good.
> 
> Again nude so prolly spoilered lol





PhantomX said:


> Yeah, this is one of my personal faves as well... and I like it better htan the previous one...
> 
> 
> Err... um... uhh... I WOULD BRAWL HER ASS, WITH AH FOXIE!


_Fellow jessica lovers :WOW ... umm phantom thats disgusting  ... fuck the mods :rofl _


----------



## Ronin (Apr 24, 2008)

GG  Nightmare 

We'll play again tomorrow


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well this is great....I have no school tomorrow, I can stay up late finally, and my freakin connection wont work for shiot.


_Wifi connection fucking up or the computer connection fuckign up  ... im looking forward to our first actual singles Ronin  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

well the comp is fine, so it has to be wifi..


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_what you using to give you wii internet ... like adapter or straight router  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

router I think...I'm not really good with computer stuff lol I aint even gonna worry about it now....I'll go plug it back in in a minute and see if it works.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

I like my post count right now...it will change in a minute lol


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_ if its just router why not disconnect your connection with the Wii and reconnect instead of just unplugging and replugging _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 24, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well this is great....I have no school tomorrow, I can stay up late finally, and my freakin connection wont work for shiot.



SPENCE!!! its been years (months) i played ya!
get on BROTHA

EDIT....u cant get on BROTHA!!! just noticed^


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, i have 2 new mains.

who wants to vs em?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, i have 2 new mains.
> 
> who wants to vs em?



me
lets go.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Whats yo brawl name?^

ill add u.

U make room.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

Bayo, I'm trying....how about this, I'll fight u tomorrow night deal? I'll get it working tomorrow.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

We will keep him occupied^


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Whats yo brawl name?^
> 
> ill add u.
> 
> U make room.



the hell?!
u mean niether one of us neva added each other???!
damn. my name Bayo.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 24, 2008)

also, u like playin with items??


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Pit is a fucking queer  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Pit is a fucking queer  _



Just cause u cant handle Pit dont mean u have to call him a queer lol (just messin with u)
Anyway alright guys I'm going to head off to sleep so I can stay really late tomorrow. Anyway alright I'll see yall have fun brawling.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2008)

_Peace out spence ... i didn't see you denying the fact pit is a queer  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 24, 2008)

lol
great matches shion.
i almost had ya "mah foxie"
cant beleve its the first time we played

also, y do ppl say ur taunts r bad??
normal shit if u ask me. i think i lol'd everytime u taunt.
if aint racist, it aint bad


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Meh, that last game threw me off like hell.

I HATE gimmick stages....

I can't play good with fox when so many obstacles are in the way.
But i still won 

Gg bayo.

Anyone else want to vs my alts?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Meh, that last game threw me off like hell.
> 
> I HATE gimmick stages....
> 
> ...



yea. i kno wat u mean.
thats how u were able to kick my nuts on the last stock. 
i coundnt get off platform. 
but yes....very good game.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yea. i kno wat u mean.
> thats how u were able to kick my nuts on the last stock.
> i coundnt get off platform.
> but yes....very good game.



Lol @ "kick my nuts".

yeah, cool games

.....WHO'S NEXT???


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

DEPS, VS MAH ALTS.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> DEPS, VS MAH ALTS.



OK OK
YOU MAKE ROOM
BTW YOU VS'N MY ALTS TOO
SHION WHERE ARE YOU???


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

OK, ROOM MADE, BITCH!!!!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> OK, ROOM MADE, BITCH!!!!



k be there in a sec
dont let anyone else in!!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 24, 2008)

Ay,
how many of yous guyz gettin mario kart wii??
already paid for mine...

it'll ALL be irrelevant once GTA hits....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

So I think Fox is like my fourth alt or something now. I haven't been using him at all.

Like nothing new to learn about him. Brawl sapped him so good.

And I'm getting Mario Kart wii when summer hits. Don't have a job right now. Going to get one once I graduate.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

So what's your order then?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

No damn clue lol. I think ddd moved up the ranks a bit. I haven't played any singles except Shion this week, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Good games deps.

Now i know my c falcon sucks dick.....

Lol @ first match luigi vs snake.

Last game u almost had me.

nice.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Good games deps.
> 
> Now i know my c falcon sucks dick.....
> 
> ...



Why do you always leave after a really good game? I don't get it

And I'm pretty sure my Snake is good enough to beat your fox.
I just messed up a lot.

Also I think your connection got worse. 
It's not bad though


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Why do you always leave after a really good game? I don't get it
> 
> And I'm pretty sure my Snake is good enough to beat your fox.
> I just messed up a lot.
> ...



I messed up TOO MUCH.

I gtg cuz it's 11 pm, got school tommorrow...

Im out, gg everyone


----------



## K-deps (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I messed up TOO MUCH.
> 
> I gtg cuz it's 11 pm, got school tommorrow...
> 
> Im out, gg everyone



If your free tomorrow we gotta settle Snake vs Fox


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Good games deps.
> 
> Now i know my c falcon sucks dick.....
> 
> ...


_dude ... I BEAT your c falcon ... it should have been apparent he sucked then  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

Well it's late and I'm not sleepy.
So someone vs me


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_ i'm done for the night with brawl _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare's just going to fap to Alba :\


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_already did that homie  :rofl 
_


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

Eh screw it.
I've played to much Brawl offline today.
No need to play any more online.

Night people


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_Good Nightmare  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 25, 2008)

well I'm out of school is anyone on?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 25, 2008)

Ah, this Gamebattles is so confusing...anyway, I'm looking for some ^_^


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 25, 2008)

I"m getting on, have u added me what is ur name?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 25, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I"m getting on, have u added me what is ur name?



SWORD. We've played before, I believe.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

Only thing confusing about gamebattles is actually registering and getting to the Ladders XD After you get set up, it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 25, 2008)

sword sorry bout my little bro playing, he wanted to play come on back we will have 1 vs 1


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Only thing confusing about gamebattles is actually registering and getting to the Ladders XD After you get set up, it's smooth sailing.



Using an Action Replay doesn't count  Feed me Gamebattles profiles 

EDIT: Got it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 25, 2008)

sword our games lag too much....


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Using an Action Replay doesn't count  Feed me Gamebattles profiles
> 
> EDIT: Got it.



wtf you talking about? o_o


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 25, 2008)

Good games sword I just cant handle the lag..


----------



## Akira (Apr 25, 2008)

Anybody wanna Brawl?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 25, 2008)

If you're still here Fenrir, I'll match you.


----------



## Akira (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry for leaving like that, the lag was unbearable..


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_anyone up to fight _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

WTF put Alba back.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_I will when i feel like it   when i find a matching avy  ... wanna fight _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_Dark K stop lurking and fight me _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 25, 2008)

I suppose I'll be your opponent, Nightmare. =x


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_sweet ... i already made room ... join ... BTW my first time using Link  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

first person i see to have an itachi set gets negged by me.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> first person i see to have an itachi set gets negged by me.



Lol...I wonder who that could be..


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_Who the fuck has an Itachi set  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 25, 2008)

Good games Nightmare....and Shion? o.o

Man...my Toon Link still has trouble against Links. I really have to remedy that somehow.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_ i think my link is terrible ... wait is TL a main of your  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 25, 2008)

Yep, I'd say he's my main character.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ i think my link is terrible ... wait is TL a main of your  _



I see you changed your sig awful fast..


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Yep, I'd say he's my main character.


_Damn ... i still can't believe i beat him with my link that first match  ... so i need your honest opinion please ... how is my Link _


-CALAMITY- said:


> I see you changed your sig awful fast..


_What does that mean  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _What does that mean  _



I was referring to Timbers threat.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

now this might be a retarded question....
now i really havent concentrated on nuthin but online battles,
but wat is THEE fatest way i can get TL???

i was told its the adventure shit, but i dont have patience for such,


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> now this might be a retarded question....
> now i really havent concentrated on nuthin but online battles,
> but wat is THEE fatest way i can get TL???
> 
> i was told its the adventure shit, but i dont have patience for such,



somethin like, go into VS brawl, set stock at 1 and just keep suiciding. Think it's 450 brawl matches (VS) to unlock him or something stupid like that.

Also coulda sworn someone had itachi here. MUST HAVE BEEN MY IMAGINATION RIGHT NIGHTMARE


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> somethin like, go into VS brawl, set stock at 1 and just keep suiciding. Think it's 450 brawl matches (VS) to unlock him or something stupid like that.
> 
> Also coulda sworn someone had itachi here. MUST HAVE BEEN MY IMAGINATION RIGHT NIGHTMARE



Lulz I think you scared him Timbers*. NEG REPZ OH SHIT!!!*:shrooms


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

who wants to play me


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

too many emotes in one post calam.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> too many emotes in one post calam.



Bah...who cares. Lol @ Nightmare


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I was referring to Timbers threat.


_Nah homie i changed cuz i got bored _


Timbers said:


> somethin like, go into VS brawl, set stock at 1 and just keep suiciding. Think it's 450 brawl matches (VS) to unlock him or something stupid like that.
> 
> Also coulda sworn someone had itachi here. MUST HAVE BEEN MY IMAGINATION RIGHT NIGHTMARE


_Guess whos back mothafucka _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Nah homie i changed cuz i got bored _
> 
> _Guess whos back mothafucka _



yo n stuff


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_N stuff  :rofl _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow you guys are crazy. By the way, Itachi sucks Nightmare. 

Anyways, anyone ready to Brawl?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_you insulted Itachi BH ... we must fight now  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

You must defend your Itachi.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Damn ... i still can't believe i beat him with my link that first match  ... so i need your honest opinion please ... how is my Link _



Well, as I said before, when it comes to Toon Link vs Link matches, I always perform poorly. It's a weakness of mine. I just can't see how speed can overcome that power and range. Your Link was pretty good though. You covered yourself well with that Gale Boomerang. Wouldn't really know what to recommend...I've never used Link, and I don't like him. XD

Watching my brother play...I see KDeps and BH (BrandonHeat) =o


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> You must defend your Itachi.


_I have fought and won for Itachi honor ... im good now  _


Anki Rendan said:


> Well, as I said before, when it comes to Toon Link vs Link matches, I always perform poorly. It's a weakness of mine. I just can't see how speed can overcome that power and range. Your Link was pretty good though. You covered yourself well with that Gale Boomerang. Wouldn't really know what to recommend...I've never used Link, and I don't like him. XD
> 
> Watching my brother play...I see KDeps and BH (BrandonHeat) =o


_Thanks ... i just need to better myself with his air attacks ... i don't like Link either but hes the easiest character i can now add to my main fighters because im so used to TL ... _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_Also ... Kdep and BH ... im gonna have to leave because clause is playing ... i didn't want to use pikachu and play cheap but he is a zelda user and i refuse to lower myself to his standards of cheap playing to match him  ... Great games guys _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

K-Deps requested a game, so here i am.

Is he around?

Cuz i might be vsing someone else soon too....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2008)

@Nightmare, K-deps and whoever the other person was.

I left because I joined the wrong room.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

Great games everyone. I was trying out Falco for the first time against some real competition. Input needed of my play. Nightmare like always nice Pikachu and TL. K-Deps, you have a pretty good Snake and Pickachu as well. 

@Nin: I am the other person.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_yo BH ... you up for some singles ... i need to work on my Link  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

Alright let's fight. I will be working on my Falco.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

so like i'm feelin' a lot better today. I'm up for some 1v1s.

edit: losers, im serious >:|


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo BH ... you up for some singles ... i need to work on my Link  _



mmmyesssss. so u have chosen to join _The Link Birgade _eh



Timbers said:


> somethin like, go into VS brawl, set stock at 1 and just keep suiciding. Think it's 450 brawl matches (VS) to unlock him or something stupid like that.



it took forever, but i finally accomplished gettin TL...(and jigglyP and Ganon)
now, to master him....


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_Good games BH ... your falco could become very dangerous if you keep fighting with him  ... the only advice i can give you is learn to use his tilts ... smashes will only get you so far ... you make great use of his sideB and gun ... your reflector is great too ... you just lack skill in hand to hand which my Link is great in ... (only ground, i suck in air)_


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

Good games Shion
Seems like my Snake might be a little better then your Fox 

That last game I had to go.

Timbers I tried to go in your room but we got disconnected.
I was excited to play you as well


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

Your Link is pretty good if you just picked him up recently. You mainly use smashes and his side tilt which create great problem for close ranged combat. Your boomerang/arrow combo got on my nerves. All in all, great matches and thanks for the Falco compliments.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Good games Shion
> Seems like my Snake might be a little better then your Fox
> 
> That last game I had to go.
> ...



The first game of snake vs fox sucked, my control wouldn't respond...

The next game before it started, i reconnected it, and i think you notice a way better improvement...


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

Why would you guys go Link over Toon Link? The latter is considerably easier to pick up and do well with.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Your Link is pretty good if you just picked him up recently. You mainly use smashes and his side tilt which create great problem for close ranged combat. Your boomerang/arrow combo got on my nerves. All in all, great matches and thanks for the Falco compliments.


_I just began fighting with him today  ... exactly ... which is why your falco couldn't touch me   _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The first game of snake vs fox sucked, my control wouldn't respond...
> 
> The next game before it started, i reconnected it, and i think you notice a way better improvement...



I still won that one
This Snake vs. Fox thing should be interesting.
It weird sometimes when I play online my controller doesn't respond either.

Still great games. All intense.

BTW IGN GAVE GTA4 A 10.
HOLY SHIT


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a fire raging within, who wants a go?

I need to keep fighting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I just began fighting with him today  ... exactly ... which is why your falco couldn't touch me   _



Well its easier for you to pick up Link since you already know his move set thanks to TL.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Anybody?

EDIT: ill be online, if anyone wants to vs, just find me there.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The first game of snake vs fox sucked, my control wouldn't respond...


Everyone's got a shitty game once in a while, don't flatout blame it on controls lol. I played terrible against you, not blaming anything but my own dumb actions. 


K-deps said:


> BTW IGN GAVE GTA4 A 10.
> HOLY SHIT


what? lol. I'm not a fan of GTA but I might have to check it out.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I just began fighting with him today  ... exactly ... which is why your falco couldn't touch me   _



night. how bout a match with my link


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why would you guys go Link over Toon Link? The latter is considerably easier to pick up and do well with.



Depends what type of character you like playing I guess. I think TL will eventually dominate Link when the metagame picks up some, but still he's not a character you can really sell short.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry shion. our 1on1 got a lil congested.
well get it on again lata.
my 1st time usin TL against foxie


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Everyone's got a shitty game once in a while, don't flatout blame it on controls lol. I played terrible against you, not blaming anything but my own dumb actions.
> 
> what? lol. I'm not a fan of GTA but I might have to check it out.



You know you gotta play it


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah so only Phantom and friend from another forum don't lag with me at all. 

I can't use Marth's dancing blades with anybody else so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Everyone's got a shitty game once in a while, don't flatout blame it on controls lol. I played terrible against you, not blaming anything but my own dumb actions.
> 
> what? lol. I'm not a fan of GTA but I might have to check it out.



What, you think im saying this as an excuse for my loss?

I know he won that battle. 

Deps even says his control won't respond sometimes either.

Dude..... you're starting to act like Goofy Titan does.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> night. how bout a match with my link


_ what a delayed reaction from me  ... but i can't even now too ... im watching the forbidden kingdom ... i really like this movie  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ what a delayed reaction from me  ... but i can't even now too ... im watching the forbidden kingdom ... i really like this movie  _



The fighting kicked ass.^^^


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The fighting kicked ass.^^^


_im only on that part where jackie got hit by the arrow ... but i just realized ... if anyone wants to fight now (bayo fight me) ... i'm available _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll vs you.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_make the room ... I'll join in 1 minute  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> What, you think im saying this as an excuse for my loss?
> 
> I know he won that battle.
> 
> ...



just sounds like you always seem to pull up some excuse as to why you lost.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

yessssssss.

room made.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_shit scrath that ... im going out now apparantly ... i need to pick some stuff up ... I'll play in probably half an hour  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> just sounds like you always seem to pull up some excuse as to why you lost.



Pssh, did i make an excuse when i first lost the hit list match vs deps?

I dont think so.

When i lost to Calamity's pikachu? 

I dont think so.

@Nightmare

ok, thats fine

SPEAKING ABOUT CALAMITY.

Wanna brawl?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Pssh, did i make an excuse when i first lost the hit list match vs deps?
> 
> I dont think so.
> 
> ...



shion wanna play vs my alts for a little bit?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Pssh, did i make an excuse when i first lost the hit list match vs deps?
> 
> I dont think so.
> 
> ...


Judging from what was posted here, you told Cal that you SD'd because your mom was annoying you, you gave me no credit to our prior matches and basically flatout called me a bullshitter. Most of your others losses is because you weren't "adapted" to their playstyle. It's not like they go into a match with full knowledge on how you play, either.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

Good games Timbs, and Nin... unfortunately for you, Nin and my synergy is just too nasty to beat.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2008)

@Timbers and PhantomX

Great/fun games guys.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Judging from what was posted here, you told Cal that you SD'd because your mom was annoying you, you gave me no credit to our prior matches and basically flatout called me a bullshitter. Most of your others losses is because you weren't "adapted" to their playstyle. It's not like they go into a match with full knowledge on how you play, either.



I never said i lost because i didnt adapt to their style...

I say that i learn to adapt first, which is why i win some battles.
Mom's nagging at you happen to fucking everyone on this thread, so don't just pin it on me only.

And what you say is irrelevant to the point, what does you winning 1 game of 3 come into this conversation?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Pssh, did i make an excuse when i first lost the hit list match vs deps?
> 
> I dont think so.
> 
> ...



I'm watching Cloverfield right now...maybe later.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

SHION DO YOU WANNA VS MY ALTS
IF SHION CANT DOES ANYONE ELSE WANT TO


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

K-deps said:


> SHION DO YOU WANNA VS MY ALTS
> IF SHION CANT DOES ANYONE ELSE WANT TO



Yeah, ill vs you 

I don't really feel like arguing about pointless shit.

u make room.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

k be on in a sec


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I never said i lost because i didnt adapt to their style...
> 
> I say that i learn to adapt first, which is why i win some battles.
> Mom's nagging at you happen to fucking everyone on this thread, so don't just pin it on me only.
> ...



Lol, lets put this into perspective. Our Fox dittos. I can just be like "you won because I was adapting to your playstyle." But I'm not. If you're gonna lose, just say you lost, GGs, whatever. You don't need an excuse to every time you lose, no matter how miniscule it is. Makes you look immature. It's a videogame, Jesus. 

Again refer back to first paragraph. Everyone's got someone who nags them one time or another. All the more reason to not explain why you lost, because it happens to everyone else anyways. Our Fox dittos, again, I can just be like "oh well I was only up for an hour, I was tired and wasn't in the zone," or some crap.

Talking about those two games you left me with a week prior to our dittos, against my Zelda and Lucario.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems like there is a little trouble in paradise. Shion, if you want to play my Pikachu again you can, but you have to admit Fox was on the receiving end alot toward the end of thay match.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im only on that part where jackie got hit by the arrow ... but i just realized ... if anyone wants to fight now (bayo fight me) ... i'm available _



dood im so pissed at my wii mote rite now....i probly be a waste of time.
the shits been actin up all day....continuously facin' wrong way n shit. i got my ass kicked (shion) all day.......i'll play u 2mar for sure, cuz now, my confidence is zapped

in unrelated matter....ur watchin Forbidden Kingdom on Blackmarket or sumin??


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> dood im so pissed at my wii mote rite now....i probly be a waste of time.
> the shits been actin up all day....continuously facin' wrong way n shit. i got my ass kicked (shion) all day.......i'll play u 2mar for sure, cuz now, my confidence is zapped
> 
> in unrelated matter....ur watchin Forbidden Kingdom on Blackmarket or sumin??


_im watching forbidden kingdom on movierumor.com ... though its being a bitch and won't let me watch that last part ... so i gave up and am now open to fight  ...come one who wants to fight  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm watching Cloverfield right now...maybe later.



Cloverfield....best movie i seen all year....
actually since transformers....or king kong..
cloverfield is badasss


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_cloverfield monster is gay ... but anyway who the fuck wants to fight ... i need training with my Link _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

This thread was never paradise... it was always serious biznezz


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2008)

Phantom speaks the truth.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This thread was never paradise... it was always serious biznezz



Lulz...it is???


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_god dammit someone fight me  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_im nto fighting clause  ... sorry Kai ... as long clause is there im not fightin that asshole  .. does anyone else wanna fight  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im nto fighting clause  ... sorry Kai ... as long clause is there im not fightin that asshole  .. does anyone else wanna fight  _



hmmm....im intrigue at y u hate this...."clause" person


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Seems like there is a little trouble in paradise. Shion, if you want to play my Pikachu again you can, but you have to admit Fox was on the receiving end alot toward the end of thay match.



It doesn't matter to me, but yes, foxie can be a dumbass

I jump, you thunder my ass good.

@Deps

GG bro.

Lol @ last match, with the fox taunt.

You got the mk vs fox.

I was expecting u to throw out snake any second.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im nto fighting clause  ... sorry Kai ... as long clause is there im not fightin that asshole  .. does anyone else wanna fight  _



Was there something that happened between you guys and Claus that I don't know about? The only thing I know is he's Anki's brother.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Im done for today, see ya later guys.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_Thanks for the games Kdeps ... you have inspired me ... i think my Link is the perfect counter to the mothafuckas who use Pit  ... i loved that match ... either you couldn't touch me or didn't give a shit  ... and yes ... me and claus have a problem ... i won't play that bastard cuz i can't beat his zelda 1 v 1 unless im pikachu  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Thanks for the games Kdeps ... you have inspired me ... i think my Link is the perfect counter to the mothafuckas who use Pit  ... i loved that match ... either you couldn't touch me or didn't give a shit  ... and yes ... me and claus have a problem ... i won't play that bastard cuz i can't beat his zelda 1 v 1 unless im pikachu  _



its true. Links sheild isnt just for decor...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_ i wasn't talking about the shield  ... its his projectiles that are able to counter pit ... i blocked pits arrows with the boomerang and his own arrows and made an opening to launch my own attack  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Thanks for the games Kdeps ... you have inspired me ... i think my Link is the perfect counter to the mothafuckas who use Pit  ... i loved that match ... either you couldn't touch me or didn't give a shit  ... and yes ... me and claus have a problem ... i won't play that bastard cuz i can't beat his zelda 1 v 1 unless im pikachu  _



You thought I was serious? I was throwin out my huge sheild thing so much.
Oh Nightmare.

I have to admit your Link is wayy to predictable.
You should mix things up a bit instead of just doin boomerang arrow numerous times. You also roll at the most random times too.
Don't get me wrong your Link isn't horrible it's just to predictable.


@Shion Good games man
I felt as though my MK caught you off guard.
Fox taunt was awesome btw


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

K-deps said:


> You thought I was serious? I was throwin out my huge sheild thing so much.
> Oh Nightmare.
> 
> I have to admit your Link is wayy to predictable.
> ...


_those arrow/boomerang works though huh  ... i knew it ... you weren't even serious  ... i finally got past that dumb shield with the bomb and you don't really even use the sideB special but whatever ... the rolling is just second nature to fighting pits ... just about every pit i fight needs to shoot arrows at the most awkward times even in close range ... you were different ... you shot arrows at predicable times  EDIT: im pretty sure those boom/arrows got you pretty high in damage regardless of how "predictable" they were  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _those arrow/boomerang works though huh  ... i knew it ... you weren't even serious  ... i finally got past that dumb shield with the bomb and you don't really even use the sideB special but whatever ... the rolling is just second nature to fighting pits ... just about every pit i fight needs to shoot arrows at the most awkward times even in close range ... you were different ... you shot arrows at predicable times  EDIT: im pretty sure those boom/arrows got you pretty high in damage regardless of how "predictable" they were  _



I'm not your average Pit player.
I hardly ever use Pit to be honest.
Keep working on your Link and it could become pretty damn good 

I'm calling it a night.
PEACE


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_peace out ...  only my first day of using Link to fight  _


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _peace out ...  only my first day of using Link to fight  _



2marow, we fite.
i wanna see if my link is one of the best, or if i been wastin my time 
for the past 2months....or month


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_tomorrow ... we'll see ... i have a shit load of work tomorrow but i can kill an hour or 2 to fighting  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm.... au revoir madame?

Yeah.... anyone unlock all the challenges yet?

Those things are a bitch.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Hmm.... au revoir madame?
> 
> Yeah.... anyone unlock all the challenges yet?
> 
> Those things are a bitch.



I'm not even gonna bother with those yet.
They're too hard


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'm not even gonna bother with those yet.
> They're too hard



Yo deps, fox vs mk rematch.

final d.

Wanna do it!?!!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 26, 2008)

You think you can wait a few minutes for it?
Like at around 10:15 I can so it.
That ok?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

thats fine deps.

im not in a rush.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 26, 2008)

I wanna match someone -_-;


----------



## K-deps (Apr 26, 2008)

Bad news Shion.
I won't be able to play right now.
I can probably squeeze in the rematch in the afternoon


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I wanna match someone -_-;


Ill vs you.

whats your code


K-deps said:


> Bad news Shion.
> I won't be able to play right now.
> I can probably squeeze in the rematch in the afternoon




That's fine.

Im in no rush


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

@ET, I ADDED U, U MAKE ROOM,


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @ET, I ADDED U, U MAKE ROOM,



Got it.

/10charizards


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Got it.
> 
> /10charizards



You got me pretty good on that one game in battlefeild.

You got a good pt, but i beat that fucka 2 times along with lucario.

I give you kudos for your PT.

How come you didn't want to vs anymore?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You got me pretty good on that one game in battlefeild.
> 
> You got a good pt, but i beat that fucka 2 times along with lucario.
> 
> ...



I'm starved for now, so I'll Brawl more later. You've probably noted how clumsy I tend to be too =P


----------



## Maycara (Apr 26, 2008)

I am the king of the Pits  .... too bad I can't play right now


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I am the king of the Pits  .... too bad I can't play right now



I wannz try vsing my pit vs your pit.

I've been training

Once you can play that is....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I am the king of the Pits  .... too bad I can't play right now



Chems Pit is pretty impressive, you should try facing his. It's too bad him and DShow don't play at the moment cause they got Mario Kart. Hell, I'll probably do the exact same thing.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 26, 2008)

No Pit's are impressive, such a dismayingly easy character to play :\


----------



## K-deps (Apr 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Chems Pit is pretty impressive, you should try facing his. It's too bad him and DShow don't play at the moment cause they got Mario Kart. Hell, I'll probably do the exact same thing.



I played Chems Pit once.
It was pretty close.
Surprisingly I actually won that one. Only match I won vs. Chem

Well in a few minutes I'll be free to play.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone up for a game?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 26, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Anyone up for a game?



I am 
you make room and ill be there


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_deps and shion ... sorry but you can't use my room to play  ... im waiting for someone else to enter  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _deps and shion ... sorry but you can't use my room to play  ... im waiting for someone else to enter  _



That's what she said


----------



## Ronin (Apr 26, 2008)

Goin online in 5, anyone up for some singles?

Nightmare, lets get some games.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_wait you were deuce/HIV   _


----------



## Ronin (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _wait you were deuce/HIV   _



Yea, im at my pops house this weekend and he was calling me, didnt mean to leave but gotta listen to your parents...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_i got it ... im done ith brawl for now anyway ... btw ... why did you use kirby _


----------



## Ronin (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i got it ... im done ith brawl for now anyway ... btw ... why did you use kirby _



I went to random and got the pink puff ball.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_you got fucked up with him  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 26, 2008)

Fun matches Kdeps. I've been using so many characters this week. XD
Nice Pikachu, Lucario, and Wolf. It was fun playing. Though many times I saw you just standing there. o_O
I had a fun time in random, hope to play you next time. ^_^


----------



## K-deps (Apr 26, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun matches Kdeps. I've been using so many characters this week. XD
> Nice Pikachu, Lucario, and Wolf. It was fun playing. Though many times I saw you just standing there. o_O
> I had a fun time in random, hope to play you next time. ^_^



Yea I was kinda goin back and forth there


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 26, 2008)

Has anyone unlocked Kamina or Itachi in this game? (In other words: anyone here have much experience against Lucario's? o.o)


----------



## Ronin (Apr 26, 2008)

deps, what color are we gonna be


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone wanna BrawL? ^_^


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Anyone wanna BrawL? ^_^



If your still up for it, I can play a couple of matches.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm still gonna play for a little while, so anyone else is welcome to match me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2008)

Good matches ET. The only problem for me was the unbearable lag. Had to leave since it was too much lag for me to play right.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Has anyone unlocked Kamina or Itachi in this game? (In other words: anyone here have much experience against Lucario's? o.o)



I think only Anki and I play him here.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been neglecting my baby for far too long 

Free til' eight. Got a room open if anyone wants to play


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 26, 2008)

got a room open with me and my brotha....ne one for a ffa??


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2008)

still on, bayo?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirker said:


> still on, bayo?



kindo wore myself out on offline battles
im done, but just for the time being


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

bayo you must tell me, are there any other threads you visit besides this one? Any mod in their decent mind would have spoil tagged your sig by now lol.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I wannz try vsing my pit vs your pit.
> 
> I've been training
> 
> Once you can play that is....



hehe I see. I haven't played Brawl since I lost my net...  I am going to have to practice like mad once i get it back, lol.



Violent-nin said:


> Chems Pit is pretty impressive, you should try facing his. It's too bad him and DShow don't play at the moment cause they got Mario Kart. Hell, I'll probably do the exact same thing.



Ya, I plan to get Mario Kart at some point. But it might not be for awhile. But this is Chem, Chem makes any character badass.....



PhantomX said:


> No Pit's are impressive, such a dismayingly easy character to play :\


Okay.......


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> bayo you must tell me, are there any other threads you visit besides this one? Any mod in their decent mind would have spoil tagged your sig by now lol.



lololol
naw. im too lazy to check the rest of the forum
but y would they....my sig isnt indecent (not really)


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lololol
> naw. im too lazy to check the rest of the forum
> but y would they....my sig isnt indecent (not really)



Anything that isn't deemed "safe to view at work/school" will be tagged/removed. I'm sure you can get a general idea of what your supervisor/librarian/teacher's reaction would be if they saw your sig lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Anything that isn't deemed "safe to view at work/school" will be tagged/removed. I'm sure you can get a general idea of what your supervisor/librarian/teacher's reaction would be if they saw your sig lol.



my sig can be "educational" 
but ne way, thanks for the heads up, but ima let them themselves 
spoil it........ilove to watch it.............and u do too


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't... ZSS looks fuckin' weird in it. :\


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> my sig can be "educational"
> but ne way, thanks for the heads up, but ima let them themselves
> spoil it........ilove to watch it.............and u do too



lol I don't mind it, was just really surprised how long it's stayed without being altered.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone up for a few games?

I got nothing but time.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol I don't mind it, was just really surprised how long it's stayed without being altered.



im actually lookin for a successor to this one....



it amazes me how dead this thread is now....u couldnt 
keep ppl out here bout a month ago.  and with mario kart (and GTA)
comin out soon, kart 2mar, GTA tues, it really gon be dead in here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm Saturday night, and this thread is a graveyard. Guess no real matches are going on tonight for the most part.

Can't wait for Mario Kart to come out, getting it tomorrow. 

I will also get GTA, but need a 360 or PS3 first lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

....The thread will scrape by somehow.

Not so many people will abandon it.

Anyone want to vs?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 27, 2008)

due to the fact ilove fightin games, IE smash bros, i wont abandon this thread....UNTIL SOULCALIBER COME OUT!!!!!!1111

also, nin, u dont have 360 nor ps3??? damn.
is that cuz u chose not to get one??

also shion, dont kno how long u gon be on, but i play u
lata, im not sleepin for a while.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

I no longer post here cuz if I need to play I just do Gamebattles matches XD


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> due to the fact ilove fightin games, IE smash bros, i wont abandon this thread....UNTIL SOULCALIBER COME OUT!!!!!!1111
> 
> also, nin, u dont have 360 nor ps3??? damn.
> is that cuz u chose not to get one??
> ...



Ill be on for a bit....

U wanna make the room or shall I?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> due to the fact ilove fightin games, IE smash bros, i wont abandon this thread....UNTIL SOULCALIBER COME OUT!!!!!!1111
> 
> also, nin, u dont have 360 nor ps3??? damn.
> is that cuz u chose not to get one??
> ...



Nope, don't have either. But I will need to get one, may end up being PS3 when I get the cash. I wanted to get my Wii before the others, that's what my plan was.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nope, don't have either. But I will need to get one, may end up being PS3 when I get the cash. I wanted to get my Wii before the others, that's what my plan was.



lol @ smilie

ever since i was old enuff to get a job, back in the dreamcast, ps2 days
i said i was gonna have all both systems. 
then came GC and xbox, i say i was gonna get them all. 

I didnt succeed with this plan....
but this time around, im 2for2, (wii 360)
my dream will come into fruition on my "this bday" in dec.....I WILL ACCOMPLISH WAT MANY SAY IS FOOLISH........or cant afford to do

and my first game for ps3 will be MGS4

@shion, u can make room, but my gf want some quality time for a bit, i holla at chu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lol @ smilie
> 
> ever since i was old enuff to get a job, back in the dreamcast, ps2 days
> i said i was gonna have all both systems.
> ...



The only reason I'd get 360 is probably for Halo 3, and Gears, oh and well sports games but that's about it.

I may end up getting a PS3. The line up at first as we all know is shit, but the future doesn't look as bleak anymore. Tekken, Soul Calibur, Grand Turismo, GTA, SF4. I need to have those games. 

Nice, I wish I could get all of em no problem, but it's too hard at the moment. 

Yeah I love this smiley lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lol @ smilie
> 
> ever since i was old enuff to get a job, back in the dreamcast, ps2 days
> i said i was gonna have all both systems.
> ...



Spend time with yo girl, ill vs u tomorrow.

Im kind of tired from boxing practice anyways,...


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 27, 2008)

.............im sorry halo fans but halo 3 sucked nutz to me...i was really bored 
now gears o' war, exquisite.

@shion, aight pimp. i holla 2mar.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

Im out, tomorrow is the day i learn how to virtually drive

Peace, guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Take it easy Shion.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> may end up being PS3 when I get the cash.



Do it. PS3 has such a sexy '08 lineup.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Do it. PS3 has such a sexy '08 lineup.



No argument there.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm having the same problem deciding from PS3 and 360 too.
Can someone tell me some notable games from both. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'm having the same problem deciding from PS3 and 360 too.
> Can someone tell me some notable games from both. I would really appreciate it.



I would say stick with 360, deps.

But im not sure if God of War 3 will be for 360, but it will be for ps3, along with mgs4.

but 360 gots gears of war 1-3, halo, cod4, etc.

@ANYONE

I wanna fight, who's on?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I would say stick with 360, deps.
> 
> But im not sure if God of War 3 will be for 360, but it will be for ps3, along with mgs4.
> 
> ...



If you still here I'll play


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2008)

To those participating in the Smash tournament: PMs have been sent. Please respond ASAP or you might be dropped from the tournament. 

If you're signed up and you haven't received a PM, it's probably because you had a name change and didn't notify me.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Who wants to play me at around 1 o clock


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Who wants to play me at around 1 o clock



How many hours is that from now? o.o


----------



## Akira (Apr 27, 2008)

Who wants to play me now?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Who wants to play me now?



Can we match? I need to test my lag.


----------



## Akira (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice matches, but that lag REALLY pisses me off..


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Nice matches, but that lag REALLY pisses me off..



You seemed to be performing fine though, and it really didn't seem to lag much o.O


----------



## Akira (Apr 27, 2008)

nah i had a little input lag, and one or two INCREDIBLY annoying suicides with Fox and Ike.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

I tend to suicide a lot even without input lag xD But then again, I generally play the slower characters, so input lag doesn't seem to aggravate me that much xP


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_sorry for that last games deps  ... my dad decided to be an asshole and called me at the end ... so i had to leave  ... nice DDD ... your a fucking asshole for using that grab  but whatever  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _sorry for that last games deps  ... my dad decided to be an asshole and called me at the end ... so i had to leave  ... nice DDD ... your a fucking asshole for using that grab  but whatever  _



Was my DDD good for that being my first time using him?
I wanna get good with him so let me know.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_if it was your first time you were doing a pretty good job with him ... i mean then again my Link isn't exactly a good test cuz i just picked him up as well ... but you do know how to use those waddle dee and that annoying grab ... you should use his dsmash more ... its quick and lethal  ... though i beat your ass that first time  ... then made a great comeback in the second ... and then suicided at the last one  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

@Kakashi: Man, your Wario never ceases to amaze me. I tried playing him about a week ago and found it so awkward and difficult. Kudos~

@Nightmare: You'd better watch your back, 'cause there's a new Link in town


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_shit i wanna fight Dk's wairo so bad now  ... you training with Link now  ... me beating you yesterday inspired you now huh ... and if you are good with TL getting used to Link will take no time at all  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _shit i wanna fight Dk's wairo so bad now  ... you training with Link now  ... me beating you yesterday inspired you now huh ... and if you are good with TL getting used to Link will take no time at all  _



asd asdi asdas ddas das;d as;d ad
*
PROOF OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN D:

For srs though, i wanna match your Link again.
*


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_i made a room to fight in ... join now  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

Weird, not seeing it on the list...


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _if it was your first time you were doing a pretty good job with him ... i mean then again my Link isn't exactly a good test cuz i just picked him up as well ... but you do know how to use those waddle dee and that annoying grab ... you should use his dsmash more ... its quick and lethal  ... though i beat your ass that first time  ... then made a great comeback in the second ... and then suicided at the last one  _



I would've won that last one btw

I still won 2 of 3


----------



## Kai (Apr 27, 2008)

Somebody get your rear online. I'm dying of loneliness.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Kai said:


> Somebody get your rear online. I'm dying of loneliness.



Would my rear do?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

My Wario > *Wario


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

so i heard nobody plays brawl anymore


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> so i heard nobody plays brawl anymore



:amazed I do.
People are just busy.i hope

Also GGs C-Pimp
They were quite fun


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't jump on bandwagons (*cough*Mario Kart*cough*), especially those that have been done like 4 times before (Mario Kart, Mario Kart 64, Mario Kart DS, Mario Kart Double Dash), with limited to no changes


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 27, 2008)

@deps: Oh, yea...super fun ;p

Snake vs. Dedede was epic. Just lying in wait until...until...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 27, 2008)

Pimp, You Me Brawl.

Code's in sig. And i'm Jesse if you don't remember.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Stop hating Mario Kart, Phantom. 

I'll slow down on SSBB for a bit, while I play Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't HATE it... I mean... I love it for a party game w/ friends, when they're in the same room and you can hear the expletives and stuff... but not for playing alone, or frequently.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Stop hating Mario Kart, Phantom.
> 
> I'll slow down on SSBB for a bit, while I play Mario Kart Wii.



When I get it this weekend, I won't play Brawl much for a little while. I haven't played anyone on the boards in a while.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 27, 2008)

Spiral Man said:


> Pimp, You Me Brawl.
> 
> Code's in sig. And i'm Jesse if you don't remember.



I knew your named sounded familiar  

Ehh, I can brawl with you for a few matches and then I gtg


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 27, 2008)

I think Brawl trumps Mario Kart. Eh, there's still plenty of people to face on SWF, Gamebattles & [insert other SSBB sites].


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I don't HATE it... I mean... I love it for a party game w/ friends, when they're in the same room and you can hear the expletives and stuff... but not for playing alone, or frequently.



So be it, guess you won't be getting it. :sweat



-CALAMITY- said:


> When I get it this weekend, I won't play Brawl much for a little while. I haven't played anyone on the boards in a while.



Nice, lemme know when you get it Calam.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

I personally won't... odds are one of my siblings will get it though :\

Still won't play it much, though


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

@PhantomX

Meh, your loss my friend.

Online is a lot better than SSBB's IMO.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So be it, guess you won't be getting it. :sweat
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, lemme know when you get it Calam.



Heheh...look foward to playing with ya. I'll post my Fc up probably around Friday. But, now...Ima go eat, and do some work.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2008)

Everyone that has Mario Kart or is getting it, are lucky they have money. 

Well anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_i made a room ... whoever wants to hop in can  _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_wait no screw it ... im not playing for the rest of the day ... this is the end  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

damn i was about to go in your room
i need MK so badly


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 27, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> @Kakashi: Man, your Wario never ceases to amaze me. I tried playing him about a week ago and found it so awkward and difficult. Kudos~



Ah, so it was you who I played?
I had no clue who I was playing, mainly cause of the name, I guess now I know that is you.
I have not logged in since then, since I went to pick up my copy of Mario Kart Wii and have been playing that since. The game is a lot of fun and I have some friends to play with atm. I have yet to play online, but I might get on it later tonight after I am done unlocking stuff. ^_^

As far as Brawl goes, I won't be as on that often, cause of Mario Kart Wii, and I love me some Mario Kart since SNES, but if I do get on for some Brawl I will post. 

Fun matches ET, I was trying out some stuff with Wario during our matches, so it was fun. You have a nice Ganon, and I forgot who else you used, was it Ike or Marth? I forgot. o_o;

Well see you guys later, time for some Mario Kart. =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

So I'm dropping Fox. I love me some Fox, but damn if Brawl didn't just piss all over him  Anyone with some common sense in their head can get around the shine gimp so easily. Implementing it into ground game is just stupid now. no hitstun=fail. Aerials don't have killpower until stupidly high percents. Usmash is predictable. Combos are impossible. Gay as it sounds, was tough giving him up, but it's just no fun playing him anymore. He's got no more tricks up his sleeve, and it makes me sad. 

I'm going to have to repent and go play all of my starfox games in chronological order now.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

I didn't mean to ROB you of your character  *rimshot*


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> So I'm dropping Fox. I love me some Fox, but damn if Brawl didn't just piss all over him  Anyone with some common sense in their head can get around the shine gimp so easily. Implementing it into ground game is just stupid now. no hitstun=fail. Aerials don't have killpower until stupidly high percents. Usmash is predictable. Combos are impossible. Gay as it sounds, was tough giving him up, but it's just no fun playing him anymore. He's got no more tricks up his sleeve, and it makes me sad.
> 
> I'm going to have to repent and go play all of my starfox games in chronological order now.



Bah....traitor. Repent my son...repent.

So who are your mains now anyway? Zelda, Lucario, and? 

Your mains list hasn't changed as much as mine so don't worry about dropping  Fox. I had him dropped for a good while, but then picked him back up as one of my alts....


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I would've won that last one btw
> 
> I still won 2 of 3


_probably  ... i don't even know what happened at the last 2 matches ... i kicked your ass before then got owned(kinda) ... it was the damn stages ... fuck smashville and battlefield  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _probably  ... i don't even know what happened at the last 2 matches ... i kicked your ass before then got owned(kinda) ... it was the damn stages ... fuck smashville and battlefield  _



Smashville is awesome.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol, Nightmare, apparently you randomly joined a game w/ my littlest bro and his nooby friend XD


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I didn't mean to ROB you of your character  *rimshot*


we'll forget about the times that Fox>Wario so obscenely hard. 


-CALAMITY- said:


> Bah....traitor. Repent my son...repent.
> 
> So who are your mains now anyway? Zelda, Lucario, and?
> 
> Your mains list hasn't changed as much as mine so don't worry about dropping  Fox. I had him dropped for a good while, but then picked him back up as one of my alts....



I was just really dedicated to playing Fox. Only characters I played in 64 and melee were Fox and Pika. Pika was a bit easier to give up in melee because of how noticeable his nerf was. Didn't like playing him anymore, and the fact my raging boner for the pokemon series was non-existant two years after having melee. I still like Starfox a fuckload though, and of course Fox as a character. Makes me sad. 

Anyways, Luc and DDD are probably my only apparent alts. ZSS, Marth, Zelda are still up in the air as what I want to do with them. ZSS I'm not sure about, since her only options on approach are dash attack or plasma whip. her shorthop is too high to hit anybody and her grab is stupid. Marth I'd definitely add to list of alts, if it weren't for the fact I play wifi, and therefore making his dancing blades never a sure thing to pull off. I was playing with Anki, his brother, and Nin last night. It was retarded how many times lag would botch them and me getting smashed because of it. Zelda, probably my least interested character. Her game feels too restricted. There's not much you can do with her. She was fun to play the first week of playin with her, but not so much anymore.

There's always that chance I'll want to play Fox again, depending how his metagame develops, but right now he's just got nothing going for him. Predictable character is fucking predictable.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> we'll forget about the times that Fox>Wario so obscenely hard.



This never really happened... we were pretty even win wise... then again, my Wario has been improving rather drastically since the last time they vsed each other thanks to the doubs I've been playing w/ Nin.

Your Zelda has always > Wario though... I just can't figure out how to beat Zeldas T__T


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Smashville is awesome.


_Its gay i tell you ... that fucking song messes with my game _


PhantomX said:


> Lol, Nightmare, apparently you randomly joined a game w/ my littlest bro and his nooby friend XD


_i knew it couldn't be you  ... i beat your bro's wario with C. Falcon   ... and if it was you then you better stop talking like you da shit with wario cuz i handed your brothers ass to him  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I was just really dedicated to playing Fox. Only characters I played in 64 and melee were Fox and Pika. Pika was a bit easier to give up in melee because of how noticeable his nerf was. Didn't like playing him anymore, and the fact my raging boner for the pokemon series was non-existant two years after having melee. I still like Starfox a fuckload though, and of course Fox as a character. Makes me sad.
> 
> Anyways, Luc and DDD are probably my only apparent alts. ZSS, Marth, Zelda are still up in the air as what I want to do with them. ZSS I'm not sure about, since her only options on approach are dash attack or plasma whip. her shorthop is too high to hit anybody and her grab is stupid. Marth I'd definitely add to list of alts, if it weren't for the fact I play wifi, and therefore making his dancing blades never a sure thing to pull off. I was playing with Anki, his brother, and Nin last night. It was retarded how many times lag would botch them and me getting smashed because of it. Zelda, probably my least interested character. Her game feels too restricted. There's not much you can do with her. She was fun to play the first week of playin with her, but not so much anymore.
> 
> There's always that chance I'll want to play Fox again, depending how his metagame develops, but right now he's just got nothing going for him. Predictable character is fucking predictable.



Hmm...I see. Well, I would play you now if my interent connection was acting so flamming homo.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This never really happened... we were pretty even win wise... then again, my Wario has been improving rather drastically since the last time they vsed each other thanks to the doubs I've been playing w/ Nin.
> 
> Your Zelda has always > Wario though... I just can't figure out how to beat Zeldas T__T



Fox had always beaten your wario at fairly low percents on my last stock. I just had trouble with ROB and olimar and probably GaW.

Zelda's just probably a good counterpick for Wario. Dunno, I never found myself being very good with her.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This never really happened... we were pretty even win wise... then again, my Wario has been improving rather drastically since the last time they vsed each other thanks to the doubs I've been playing w/ Nin.
> 
> Your Zelda has always > Wario though... I just can't figure out how to beat Zeldas T__T


_Pika>Zelda ... you must fight cheap character with cheap characters ... its the only reason i picked up pikachu ... hes my counter to assholes _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare you gotta stop only playin on FD


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Nightmare you gotta stop only playin on FD


_but but but i love FD  ... and nobody will fight me on big blue  or that other c falcon place  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Fox had always beaten your wario at fairly low percents on my last stock. I just had trouble with ROB and olimar and probably GaW.
> 
> Zelda's just probably a good counterpick for Wario. Dunno, I never found myself being very good with her.



I guess no more good Fox duels huh Timbers?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I guess no more good Fox duels huh Timbers?



unless Fox pulls something outta his ass that'll spark interest in him again, prolly not. in reality we don't play that much together anyways lol.



Nightmare said:


> _but but but i love FD  ... and nobody will fight me on big blue  or that other c falcon place  _



FD's a pretty sexy stage, but actually playing on it is so boring.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare or anyone else whos free.
I need to test my new alts on someone.
Who's it gonna be


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Nightmare or anyone else whos free.
> I need to test my new alts on someone.
> Who's it gonna be


_not me ... i haven't touched brawl in hours ... i've been playing medal of honor heroes 2 ... I still love that game  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Nightmare or anyone else whos free.
> I need to test my new alts on someone.
> Who's it gonna be



We can play assuming we don't lag lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> unless Fox pulls something outta his ass that'll spark interest in him again, prolly not. in reality we don't play that much together anyways lol.
> 
> 
> 
> FD's a pretty sexy stage, but actually playing on it is so boring.



Lol which is a shame we don't play much since our matches good. I would play you now, but for some reason or another I can't get connected.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> We can play assuming we don't lag lol.



lol sounds good.
Ill go on and host.
see ya there


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol... deps not lagging... this I want to "see"


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Did I just get kicked out?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol... deps not lagging... this I want to "see"



oddly your one of the few people i lag with

Great game Timbers and Cal. All were awesome

@Timb
Do you think my Wolf is at least ok for this being my first day playing with him?
Also I don't think there was really really any lag except for the little input lag.

Calamity is seemed that when you came in it started to lag more

Timbers or Calamity
Will you guys be free to play tomorrow?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Lulz first time with Luigi was fail. ROB is fun to use for the hell of it, even though he's not my main. Ike I like to use, but I'm not good with him. I should really stick with my top 4.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

I should be free tomorrow. 

I only played your wolf twice in 1v1, so I couldn't really say. Plus jungle japes was probably a bad map to do any specific analysis  Work on landing those bairs out of shorthops I guess. When you're doing them from fullhops and stuff trying to hit me, I can see it coming pretty well and just shieldgrab. 

Didn't feel the input lag when it was just you and me, Deps. The fps got pretty low when we were on FD. that might have been my connection's fault though, cause it was doing it with phantom and I earlier. 

Cal rocked us pretty hard with the lag  It was playable, though. No complaints here.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I should be free tomorrow.
> 
> I only played your wolf twice in 1v1, so I couldn't really say. Plus jungle japes was probably a bad map to do any specific analysis  Work on landing those bairs out of shorthops I guess. When you're doing them from fullhops and stuff trying to hit me, I can see it coming pretty well and just shieldgrab.
> 
> ...



Lulz your D3 is pretty good. Granted, I didn't use any of my mains this time, and it showed rofl, but he's gotten alot better. D3 vs Marth match we should do at some point again.

I think Lucario and Lucas would be a good match. We also need to do our Marth dittos.

*-CALAMITY's new rule:*
I will only use my main(s) in 1v1's from now on..to prevent my skill with my mains from dimishing...


though I still won't follow this rule...


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I should be free tomorrow.
> 
> I only played your wolf twice in 1v1, so I couldn't really say. Plus jungle japes was probably a bad map to do any specific analysis  Work on landing those bairs out of shorthops I guess. When you're doing them from fullhops and stuff trying to hit me, I can see it coming pretty well and just shieldgrab.
> 
> ...


On Jungle Japes I still can't believe i won that.
When it was just me and you the input lag was little to none so that was good.
We can play calmly now


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz your D3 is pretty good. Granted, I didn't use any of my mains this time, and it showed, but he's gotten alot better. D3 vs Marth match we should do at some point again.
> 
> I think Lucario and Lucas would be a good match. We also need to do our Marth dittos.


I'm trying to resist using DDD's chaingrab, but I'm kinda feelin I might have to, especially on characters like ROB, where his recovery is infinite and I can't gimp/follow you with bairs like I can with most other characters. lol in the FFA where it was your Ike vs DDD, and I fucking missed the uair by like, a centimeter, and you neutral B'd me. 

Lucario and Lucas is just a bad matchup on my side. You can absorb most of Luc's attacks with magnet. Seriously, even his smashes you can magnet.


K-deps said:


> On Jungle Japes I still can't believe i won that.
> When it was just me and you the input lag was little to none so that was good.
> We can play calmly now


Yeah, DDD's got like no vertical gain in his midair jumps. Water killed me 3 times, was blah.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm trying to resist using DDD's chaingrab, but I'm kinda feelin I might have to, especially on characters like ROB, where his recovery is infinite and I can't gimp/follow you with bairs like I can with most other characters. lol in the FFA where it was your Ike vs DDD, and I fucking missed the uair by like, a centimeter, and you neutral B'd me.
> 
> Lucario and Lucas is just a bad matchup on my side. You can absorb most of Luc's attacks with magnet. Seriously, even his smashes you can magnet.



Yeah lol that was hilarious. I still stink that Lucas vs Lucario would be a good matchup..you are good with Lucario, and Lucas is one of my mains, so it should make for a good fight. But, if I can absorb your attacks then....

I'm starting to like Ness too...I might put him up there with my list of mains. Gonna remove MK from my mains now. TL, Fox, Marth, Lucas, and maybe Ike will probably stay. Lol ROB almost got a cheap KO against D3's last stock. If i had done one more Dair D3 probably wouldn't have floated back.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I still stink that Lucas vs Lucario would be a good matchup..you are good with Lucario, and Lucas is one of my mains, so it should make for a good fight. But, if I can absorb your attacks then....


It's not, lol. It's like a Zelda going up against Lucas, except all of Zelda's attacks are din's fires. I actually don't know all of what he can and can't absorb. To my knowledge, aurasphere, force palm, fsmash, usmash, dair, are able to be absorbed. He can probably magnet even more, that's only from personal experience.


			
				-CALAMITY- said:
			
		

> I'm starting to like Ness too...I might put him up there with my list of mains. Gonna remove MK from my mains now. TL, Fox, Marth, Lucas, and maybe Ike will probably stay. Lol ROB almost got a cheap KO against D3's last stock. If i had done one more Dair D3 probably wouldn't have floated back.



I don't think I've played any of those characters lol, outside of Fox. 

Yeah you almost did. I can't remember how I died the other two times. Probably got spiked or something. <.< ROB's dair has a huge amount of range, which is bad for ddd's predictable recovery. I think his dair has more range than ddd's uair too, which is bad for me. 

Marth dittos would be cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, yeah.

Got mk wii, but i still like ssbb better


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't think I've played any of those characters lol, outside of Fox.
> 
> Yeah you almost did. I can't remember how I died the other two times. Probably got spiked or something. <.< ROB's dair has a huge amount of range, which is bad for ddd's predictable recovery. I think his dair has more range than ddd's uair too, which is bad for me.
> 
> Marth dittos would be cool.



You have fought my Marth once. Of course you fought Fox. I forgot about Wario...he's on my mains list to. You fought him once a few months ago with Lucario. You fought Ike once, and I could have sworn you fought Lucas once or twice. Toon Link...I think only used him against K-Deps, and V-Nin.

Jigglypuff has also been recently added on my mains list to.....got dammit I need to get my list straight...My jiggly and Wario are both  better than my Ike. I need to figure out how to be more unpredictable with Ike, in order to actualy get good with him.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

oh yeah I played your Ike. Can't really remember what happened that fight except me landing in that stupid as hell usmash of his that seems impossible to airdodge lol.

Don't remember playing your marth =\ Wario I played like the first week brawl was out, lol, so I don't think I'm going to count that  Don't remember Lucas, either.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

See yall in tourney on wednesday.

Im off to sleep.

Peace.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> oh yeah I played your Ike. Can't really remember what happened that fight except me landing in that stupid as hell usmash of his that seems impossible to airdodge lol.
> 
> Don't remember playing your marth =\ Wario I played like the first week brawl was out, lol, so I don't think I'm going to count that  Don't remember Lucas, either.



Lol well...both of our Lucario and Wario have gotte better since then, so yeah I don't count that either. I might be able to play tomorrow..

In the Ike match...we were tied at 2 stocks and I did a Dair near the ledge or something and your non-charged energy bar hit me and pushed me off the ledge and I died at 9 or 10 % rofl.

Peace @ Shion...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> In the Ike match...we were tied at 2 stocks and I did a Dair near the ledge or something and your non-charged energy bar hit me and pushed me off the ledge and I died at 9 or 10 % rofl.



Oh yeah, good god for such laggy nairs.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Oh yeah, good god for such laggy nairs.



Lol yah...

God..Top Ramen is officialy my addiction. I've had like 3 packs today, and still want more.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

I get in the mood for that stuff every once in a while. Will be the only thing i'll eat for a week, then hate it and forget it exists for the next 4 months.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2008)

Calam, we should Wario ditto sometime, just for kicks, bikes, and gas.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I get in the mood for that stuff every once in a while. Will be the only thing i'll eat for a week, then hate it and forget it exists for the next 4 months.



Lol yah...that's like Pizza and me...I have so much of it down at college cuz everything else sucks balls, and don't want it for like a month on breaks. I have it almost 3 times a week, with the rest being hotdogs and Wendys. Good god...it's so unheathly..yet somehow I stay within 170 lbs. I'm not even athletic anymore.

Oh..college how your food fails...

Edit: P.X yeah..we should. I should be free tomorrow for two hours 2:30-4:30.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol yah...that's like Pizza and me...I have so much of it down at college cuz everything else sucks balls, and don't want it for like a month on breaks. I have it almost 3 times a week, with the rest being hotdogs and Wendys. Good god...it's so unheathly..yet somehow I stay within 170 lbs. I'm not even athletic anymore.
> 
> Oh..college how your food fails...
> 
> Edit: P.X yeah..we should. I should be free tomorrow for two hours 2:30-4:30.


Yeah I haven't been done any consistant physical training since 9th grade lol. I eat alright I guess. But high metabolism is pretty rape. I can't gain anymore than 135lbs. It'll bite me in the ass in 10 years but whatever. 

Haven't stayed on a college campus yet, but everyone else I talk to seems to agree on the college food, except the dudes at VT. They seem to eat well. 

Did you know Arby's is taking over Wendy's ?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah I haven't been done any consistant physical training since 9th grade lol. I eat alright I guess. But high metabolism is pretty rape. I can't gain anymore than 135lbs. It'll bite me in the ass in 10 years but whatever.
> 
> Haven't stayed on a college campus yet, but everyone else I talk to seems to agree on the college food, except the dudes at VT. They seem to eat well.
> 
> Did you know Arby's is taking over Wendy's ?



Yeah I heard about that...it's certaintly surprising. I have never been to an Arby's ever. I didn't even know about them until about a year ago.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I heard about that...it's certaintly surprising. I have never been to an Arby's ever. I didn't even know about them until about a year ago.



Dunno the details on it. Don't think they're taking over the name, just the company. Either way, shit's gonna change. 

Makes me sad. If they ruin my food I'll baw.

Arby's is actually pretty good, but Wendy's>>>>>>Arby's, by a longshot.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Dunno the details on it. Don't think they're taking over the name, just the company. Either way, shit's gonna change.
> 
> Makes me sad. If they ruin my food I'll baw.
> 
> Arby's is actually pretty good, but Wendy's>>>>>>Arby's, by a longshot.



Oh god if they change the food..

Wendys..is one of my fav fast foods stops...so I'm hoping they don't change too much. At any rate, I'm turning in..I got an early class tomorrow. I'll probably be on tomorrow around 2 p.m if nothing comes up.

Peace


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2008)

Calam... I won't be free till Thursday at the earliest :\


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Calam... I won't be free till Thursday at the earliest :\





....wonderful


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Y'know I'd match you on Big Blue Night. It's one of my favorite levels on the game, but nobody would play me on it D=


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Big Blue's pretty fun, lol.

Have I added you yet, ET?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Big Blue's pretty fun, lol.
> 
> Have I added you yet, ET?



Don't think so. Just added your FC~

Also, I've decided to main Ganondorf and Sonic exclusively ~_~ Hurrah for seemingly low-tier characters =D


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Ganondorf and Sonic



You don't happen to be RAGE, right? lol


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Well if I am, that's pretty shocking o.o My tag will either be Seven or SWORD - usually not the latter.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

I've never tried Wendy's............. EVER


----------



## K-deps (Apr 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I've never tried Wendy's............. EVER



Me neither.
I heard the Baconator was good shit


----------



## Ronin (Apr 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Me neither.
> I heard the Baconator was good shit



Baconator is king. However that BK double stacker is the shit right now.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been gone for a couple weeks and you guys start talking about Hamburgers?  lol....


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone wanna match my Sonic? ~o~


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2008)

Ganondorf is sexy... people are just too lazy to learn to play him... Sonic, though :\


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone wanna play a match or two? *looks at last page of thread* we seem to have gone off topic a bit?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

I tend to do better than Sonic than with Gannon (yeah, ban me xP); the latter of which I just won my first Gamebattles match with =O


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2008)

No one wants a game?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 28, 2008)

Good games Fenrir.


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep, sorry for sucking so badly..


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Good games Fenrir.



Diddy is in Mario Kart Deps.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Yep, sorry for sucking so badly..



Don't worry about it man. Just keep practicing 

Calamity of course I already knew that one
you're free right calamity.
if so tell me so we can play


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 28, 2008)

hello, how is every one?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Calamity of course I already knew that one
> you're free right calamity.
> if so tell me so we can play



Lol I know you did...it was just my obligatory random post of the day. Sadly my roomate seems to be skipping his class today to sleep so....


----------



## K-deps (Apr 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I know you did...it was just my obligatory random post of the day. Sadly my roomate seems to be skipping his class today to sleep so....



Wake his ass up and lets play then


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Wake his ass up and lets play then



Unfortunately for me I'm a kind and considerate soul. I have my moments of violent acts yes, but I'm really the best person in the world.....

......whut?


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 28, 2008)

i am disliked... i shoulda guessed -sighs-


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> i am disliked... i shoulda guessed -sighs-



...what are you talking about?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Unfortunately for me I'm a kind and considerate soul. I have my moments of violent acts yes, but I'm really the best person in the world.....
> 
> ......whut?


hmmm when will he wake up



kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> i am disliked... i shoulda guessed -sighs-



didnt mean to ignore.
so how are you


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> hmmm when will he wake up



Lulz...all that stuff about me being a kind and considerate sould was bullshit. I'm actually quite awesome...but nice enough to people that I'm considered sexy............lulz whut??

 Anyway, I don't when he'll wake up. He didn't get back to the room till around 6 a.m this morning, and he's been know to sleep for upwards to about 21 hours


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 28, 2008)

well calamity, when ever i join a site i am ignored...

and i'm good K-deps


----------



## K-deps (Apr 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz...all that stuff about me being a kind and considerate sould was bullshit. I'm actually quite awesome...but nice enough to people that I'm considered sexy............lulz whut??
> 
> Anyway, I don't when he'll wake up. He didn't get back to the room till around 6 a.m this morning, and he's been know to sleep for upwards to about 21 hours



So you're not gonna play....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> So you're not gonna play....



I would...if he wasn't here sleep. He normaly doesn't play games while I'm sleep. I think it's only fair to return the favor.


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 28, 2008)

wow... thats kinda deep... and sadly i don't gots brawl -_-


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> wow... thats kinda deep... and sadly i don't gots brawl -_-



lol...what's so deep about it?


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 28, 2008)

i... truly don't know... srry... idk what i meant when i said it was deep


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Hell yeah! 1140th place lol xD


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> wow... thats kinda deep... and sadly i don't gots brawl -_-



?

Don't join a site, then complain about being ignored on a topic specifically designed for a game you don't own. lol.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Ganondorf's Side-B freakin' rawks on Big Blue. Lol instant death? Srs business.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

That's gay shit!^

......creative though... very creative.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Ganondorf's Side-B freakin' rawks on Big Blue. Lol instant death? Srs business.



Lol whut? I must see this...


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess if you do it to the side of a car and he explodes them onto the road they'd lay there for a while and die.

Personally I think it's cooler to use the down air on someone floating in the water in Delfino Plaza, they can't move and die at 0%, you just swim back to shore


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Personally I think it's cooler to use the down air on someone floating in the water in Delfino Plaza, they can't move and die at 0%, you just swim back to shore



Not as awesome when fighting the other 20 characters with spikes.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 29, 2008)

i still love smash bros.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i still love smash bros.



Whuts that I see in ur avatar Bayo??.

Dead thread is dead.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Thread died, because a lot of people will be playing Mario Kart for a while. Myself, DShow, Shion, D K, Kai, Iron, Soon to be Calamity, etc. 

Poor PhantomX, you should be hopped on the band wagon.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

on top of that gta4 is out.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> on top of that gta4 is out.



GTA..something about those games I couldn't get into...got bored quick for some reason.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> on top of that gta4 is out.



True.

I would definitely be playing that, but I'm in lack of a PS3 or a 360. Once I get the money I figure I'll get a PS3 and GTA IV.

Your gonna get MK Wii, right Timbers?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> GTA..something about those games I couldn't get into...got bored quick for some reason.


same, but people still like it. A lot. This one actually looks good though, the main character actually has a personality, not a fucking stick figure Rockstar pulled out of their ass 5minutes before release.


Violent-nin said:


> Your gonna get MK Wii, right Timbers?



Not till summer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Not till summer.



Ah, good to hear. The Summer is approaching quite quickly.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, good to hear. The Summer is approaching quite quickly.



not till july.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, good to hear. The Summer is approaching quite quickly.



Not for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> not till july.



You'll be surprised how soon July will get here. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Not for me.



Poor Calam.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh Snap! 1800 post? WTF? 

Yeah..I really need to go to bed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats Calam.

Yeah you better, before it ends up you have to take Summer School because of all these late nighters and we won't be able to play anymore.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Congrats Calam.
> 
> Yeah you better, before it ends up you have to take Summer School because of all these late nighters and we won't be able to play anymore.



Lol.....yeah. I'm off then. Peace.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Kinda funny how this game was highly anticipated for almost 2 years, and the actual playtime most people are putting into the game is 6 weeks lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Kinda funny how this game was highly anticipated for almost 2 years, and the actual playtime most people are putting into the game is 6 weeks lol.



Lol, well I just got Mario Kart Wii so I'm spending time on that for now. I'll be playing both Mario Kart and Smash a lot during the Summer, so I definitely won't be slowing down any time soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

6 weeks, pssh.

I will keep playing brawl til the next nintendo system comes out.

Thats what most did with melee


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 29, 2008)

so I beat Ronin in 2 out of our 3 matches and in the last match I beat his Ike anyone want to fight me?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Orochi, i will vs. u host game, but FAST.

cuz i gotta go in 15 mins.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 29, 2008)

shion how about we vs. later i have to set up my wii and that will take a while so yeah dont know if i can make the deadline of the 15 minutes


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

orochi, I'll play you. Need something to keep me awake lol <.<



"Shion" said:


> Thats what most did with melee


I have no proof to back this up, as I wasn't acquainted with the (online) Smash community until late '05, but I'd put money on the possibility of nobody playing Melee religiously throughout the 7 years of said game. 

Except, you know, the tourney-crazed fellows.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

ok orochi. we vs later


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

I played Melee fairly consistently, but never seriously.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I played Melee fairly consistently, but never seriously.



I played it on and off, moreso on than off. Last year I don't remember pulling my GC out for really anything, though. Second half of '07 was full of sexy PS3 releases that I was busy playing.


----------



## Akira (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone up for a few matches?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

hi losers.

bye losers. up for 55+ hours without sleep makes you raeg

thought i'd bump this pitifully dead thread though.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers, you available?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol, the jerk went to sleep.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 29, 2008)

_yo v nin ... isn't your avatar Masterchicks sig  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

My god I can't believe it...............


*Spoiler*: __ 



Peach got raped by Captain Faclon




Unbelievable breaking news...serious buisness people.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 29, 2008)

_excuse me what  _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _excuse me what  _



Yeah....Falcon thrust does some serious damage. I heard Peach died.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

That's what happens when your penis is on fire.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so I beat Ronin in 2 out of our 3 matches and in the last match I beat his Ike anyone want to fight me?



 You beat me 2/3? Wow, your pretty good. Only if I could remember fighting you, I would confirm. I havent logged on since saturday and all of my recent matches have been teams.




> That's what happens when your penis is on fire.



Falcon thrust requires your penis to be on fire? Is it worth it? With Peach?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

Ronin, you wanna see if our lag is good enough to vs?

1160-9442-9872


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Falcon thrust requires your penis to be on fire? Is it worth it? With Peach?



Pshh...all CF has to do is flex, and the sound of his pexs grinding will cause heaven to fall, and every women in a 3000 mile radius would orgasm. Let's not even talk about his manjuice.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Ronin, you wanna see if our lag is good enough to vs?
> 
> 1160-9442-9872



Quoting b/c Calamity made the page change >: (


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Quoting b/c Calamity made the page change >: (



.......


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

well, he seems to have disappeared... you can play me


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone not sleeping and up for a match? -.-


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Ronin, you wanna see if our lag is good enough to vs?
> 
> 1160-9442-9872



I'll get ya some other time. Just taking a break for now from GTA. I havent slept since I got it yesterday morning.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Pshh...all CF has to do is flex, and the sound of his pexs grinding will cause heaven to fall, and every women in a 3000 mile radius would orgasm. Let's not even talk about his manjuice.



Cal, can I ever come close to Falcon's manliness?



> Quoting b/c Calamity made the page change >: (



No page change for me, edited it in the options so no worries.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

ET... I'll vs you.

England though... prolly lag


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

We'll test it out =P FC?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Cal, can I ever come close to Falcon's manliness?
> No page change for me, edited it in the options so no worries.



It's a lost cuz...sorry, but comparing you to CF is like comparing an ant to the universe. Even that is not enough...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

No, guys. I heard Falcon had his mojo stolen. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> It's a lost cuz...sorry, but comparing you to CF is like comparing an ant to the universe. Even that is not enough...



Lmao, I wondered what kind of analogy you would use.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, E.T. Timbers woke up and we're gonna do ranked dubs 

Some other time, though... especially since you main Ganon


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

Ugh, connection problems >_< Sorry, gonna have to cancel this for now. Hopefully we can match later though...probably on Gamebattles =P


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh lord...what have I done to this thread..


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Oh lord...what have I done to this thread..



yeah stop spreading your aids everywhere cal


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> yeah stop spreading your aids everywhere cal



!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Geez Calam, you've turned this thread into such a filthy place, for shame.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 29, 2008)

Great topic starters Calamity. 

So anyone want to have some matches?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Geez Calam, you've turned this thread into such a filthy place, for shame.



Peach sets Falcon's penis on fire.

Enjoy your herpes cap'n.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

You guys are some WEIRD mothafuckas. 

Wifi seems to be "down" on mk wii ATM,lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Peach sets Falcon's penis on fire.
> 
> Enjoy your herpes cap'n.



Let me fix that.

Both Calam and Timbers are making this thread filthy.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

WHORE HOUSE!?!?

THAT KIND OF DIRTY??


----------



## K-deps (Apr 29, 2008)

Well whats goin on in here....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well whats goin on in here....



Captain Falcon.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like due to Mario Kart and GTA our SSBB is a memory, at least for the time being.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 29, 2008)

To all those in the Smash tournament scheduled for tomorrow:

Respond to the PM I just send. >:I


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Looks like due to Mario Kart and GTA our SSBB is a memory, at least for the time being.



Haha, Yup.

Playing Mario Kart at the moment, and I would definitely be playing GTA if I had a PS3 or 360. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

I still play ssbb


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

That's because you have an addiction Shion. 

Just kidding.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's because you have an addiction Shion.
> 
> Just kidding.



Im more addicted to chocolate milk ATM.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

lol all week nintendo's wifi has been so bad. Way to go MK players


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Why mk players?

At least ssbb's wifi isnt as overloaded


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Im more addicted to chocolate milk ATM.



Lmao. Definitely didn't expect that response, but interesting to say the least.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao. Definitely didn't expect that response, but interesting to say the least.



lol.

Kinda blurted out that one, didn't i?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

^Lmao, yup. It's all good though, everyone loves chocolate milk.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

It's amazing what this thread has come to. From talking about Wendy's, to Captain Falcon's penis, and then chocolate milk.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

^

Yeah, that's what happens since MKW and GTA IV just came out. So just about everyone ran to those two games for now.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 29, 2008)

@nin. i have indeed run to those to whores....but my main bitch (brawl) is still on my mind....


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, that's what happens since MKW and GTA IV just came out. So just about everyone ran to those two games for now.



Brawl will still rule


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 29, 2008)

I am more of a competitive MK player anyway, but i am still playing Brawl. Getting ready for a Brawl tourney at an upcoming Anime Convention so I should be playing every once in a while. Though seeing how MKW has a superb online service i will play that more. ^_^
I am still up for Brawl matches though. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I am more of a competitive MK player anyway, but i am still playing Brawl. Getting ready for a Brawl tourney at an upcoming Anime Convention so I should be playing every once in a while. Though seeing how MKW has a superb online service i will play that more. ^_^
> I am still up for Brawl matches though. =D



mk's wifi is sex up the ASS.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

@Bayo and Shion

I agree Brawl, is still the king of them all.

But all of us will abandon it temporarily...like Bayo would say for a couple of new whores.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Its only natural^


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, even though I didn't get to play as much as most of you al I still had some great matches with Tim, Shion, and Vio. Mario Kart Wii, is my next main foucs though.

Needs more Fox vs Fox...Shion.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol at DK... competitive Mario Kart is like some sort of oxymoron... the only thing one can learn to do in Mario Kart is do the turn boosts... aside from that, it's all luck... how is something that's about 80% luck "competitive"? o_o


----------



## Kai (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol at DK... competitive Mario Kart is like some sort of oxymoron... the only thing one can learn to do in Mario Kart is do the turn boosts... aside from that, it's all luck... how is something that's about 80% luck "competitive"? o_o


I guess because everybody shares the same luck. It's not easy to explain why, but Mario Kart is competitive.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol at DK... competitive Mario Kart is like some sort of oxymoron... the only thing one can learn to do in Mario Kart is do the turn boosts... aside from that, it's all luck... how is something that's about 80% luck "competitive"? o_o



You hate on MK far too much PhantomX. :sweat


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol at DK... competitive Mario Kart is like some sort of oxymoron... the only thing one can learn to do in Mario Kart is do the turn boosts... aside from that, it's all luck... how is something that's about 80% luck "competitive"? o_o



Any game becomes competitive, Smash is a party game, yet people play it very competitive. Mario Kart is also a party game and people play that competitive. Mostly to get Star ranks to their names, getting top 10 in World Rankings for courses and if you are good at the game, been hit by blue shells and red shells don't bother you cause you can maintain that lead regardless of the items being used. the core that gets blasted and destroyed by the items are the ones that are in the middle group, where Stars, Bullet Bills, Mega Mushrooms, Lightning Cloud and all those items appear. If you are first you only have to worry about the Blue shells and Block. Is a racing game, so naturally people take racing competitively, Brawl is a fighting game, so naturally people will take competitively. 

Also add the fact that Mario Kart Wii online does not lag unlike Brawl you can play much more competitive that way.

I still play both games so i have no problem over either of them. I am still playing Brawl in tourneys and now picking up Mario Kart Wii, so I can play it in tourneys and in those Nintendo sponsored World Wide Online Tourneys. ^_^


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Bayo and Shion
> 
> I agree Brawl, is still the king of them all.
> 
> But all of us will abandon it temporarily...like Bayo would say for a couple of new whores.



an open relationship


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

Like D K, I will also be doing both Smash and Mario Kart tournaments. 

@Bayo


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You beat me 2/3? Wow, your pretty good. Only if I could remember fighting you, I would confirm. I havent logged on since saturday and all of my recent matches have been teams.



yeah ok even though i beat you 2 out of 3 and the last match was with your Ike keep saying that you didn't lose.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone wanna play? I've been having a tough time finding anyone.... ._.;


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

Get Mario Kart Wii Anki.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 30, 2008)

My brother got it. I'm not a Mario Kart fan, and he has it in his room anyway. Treats it like his baby. >_>;

Edit: Found someone at last, yayz.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> My brother got it. I'm not a Mario Kart fan, and he has it in his room anyway. Treats it like his baby. >_>;



:amazed

Not a Mario Kart fan!? 

You should be able to take it if you want, your the older brother after all.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought it was well known that Anki is his little brother's bitch


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 30, 2008)

Sup guys  

Been a while.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Been a while.



OMG A new person.
We shall play today


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

We gots a new guy?

Am i gonna have to pick up a can of WHOOP ASS from my FOXIE????


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

Reasons why thread is dead.

Recap of some of the things stated yesterday:

Falcon Penis....

Falcon Penis on fire.....

Falcon Penis rapes Peach....

Falcon gets fire on penis from Peach..

Wifi is sex up the ass.....

nuff said......


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

MK's wifi is just good on Nintendo standards lol. From what I hear, even PSN has a better performance. 

Ronin you want to talk about flaming penis again? 

Lets talk about flaming penis.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

The thread will flourish once again Calam, do not worry.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

I personally find that reason to love the thread even more, Ronin


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> MK's wifi is just good on Nintendo standards lol. From what I hear, even PSN has a better performance.
> 
> Ronin you want to talk about flaming penis again?
> 
> Lets talk about flaming penis.



Yo, that's my line.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I personally find that reason to love the thread even more, Ronin



Lol, this thread is a random/serious sort of place.

Love it.

Anyone gonna be on later to play?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, this thread is a random/serious sort of place.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Anyone gonna be on later to play?



I am with a whole new tag.
In the SSBB world i will be chaps


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Since Timbers requested...




*/THREAD*


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I am with a whole new tag.
> In the SSBB world i will be chaps



Chaps is BACK.

HELL YEAH BROTHA.


-CALAMITY- said:


> Since Timbers requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should've drawn a dick on FIRE!!!


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Chaps is BACK.
> 
> HELL YEAH BROTHA.
> 
> ...



I would but im lazy 
arg


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You should've drawn a dick on FIRE!!!



The thread would explode unfortunately....


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, this thread is a random/serious sort of place.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Anyone gonna be on later to play?


_yo shion you wanna fight  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo shion you wanna fight  _



Im in school atm.

Ill vs you once I get back.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_son of a bitch  ... aight cool man ... btw use fox a few times when you fight ... I'll beat you this time  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare I'll play you.
Gotta try out Zelda/Sheik
Lemme set up Wii first


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_aight kool man .... I'll make the room now ... join whenever  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> The internet would explode unfortunately....



Fix'd. **


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _aight kool man .... I'll make the room now ... join whenever  _



Just wait there
Ill tell you when im on


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_still waiting  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _still waiting  _



OK stay in the room and ill be there in a sec


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_fuck this now ... i can't play with so much lag like this  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 30, 2008)

I think that may have been me causing the lag, but then again it was fine 1v1 u___u Deps, Night, test it out again.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I think that may have been me causing the lag, but then again it was fine 1v1 u___u Deps, Night, test it out again.



You want to try the impossible and get a stable connection between Wales and the west part of the US?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Probably was cause he is so far.
We can play later NIghtmare
@Timbers
Wanna play me?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I think that may have been me causing the lag, but then again it was fine 1v1 u___u Deps, Night, test it out again.


_The lag is not so bad when its 1v1 ... but anything more and i just can't even play anymore  ... where do you live dude  _


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare if TImbers doesn't play me.
Lets try 1v1


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> @Timbers
> Wanna play me?



Arite      .


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Arite      .



cool ill go on now


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> cool ill go on now



room made n stuff. 

edit: Or are you making the room :S?

editedit: Error code 61010 >_>


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Was everyone DC'd?
I sure as hell was


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Was everyone DC'd?
> I sure as hell was



yeah. Did you have a room made? I was sitting there for 10mins waiting for you to make a room because it said "JOIN MINE." 

Guess we were disconnected earlier than it said.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> yeah. Did you have a room made? I was sitting there for 10mins waiting for you to make a room because it said "JOIN MINE."
> 
> Guess we were disconnected earlier than it said.



I thought you left your wii or something.
Wanna try again?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2008)

if anyone's not to busy with MKWii, feel free to challenge.

BTW, what's the error for 61010...?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I thought you left your wii or something.
> Wanna try again?



wifi won't let me connect lol

*Shirker*: Think it just means the server is down. 20100 is when the servers are stuffed.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2008)

_Servers are down?!?_

Ugh... just my fate. The _one_ day I have free time.

EDIT*
Yeah, checked support, they're down. Probably having trouble with MK being out. I'll try again at 4:30 and 5.


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 30, 2008)

hello... how are you all


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> hello... how are you all



raging at nintendo's servers.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> raging at nintendo's servers.



*enters rage mode*
grrrrrr


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

Flaming Penis?

EDIT: People actually come into this thread and use decency? Its a first... I don't like it.


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 30, 2008)

there is only one game i like


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> there is only one game i like



If its not flaming penis im gonna guess Brawl?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> there is only one game i like



SSBB?

Ronin most should know when entering here decency is not welcome

Flaming Penis is welcome though


----------



## kimimaros_shikotsumyako (Apr 30, 2008)

no... i like metroid prime 3: corruption


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Touche my friend.
I will rep you for tricking me


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

kimimaros_shikotsumyako said:


> no... i like metroid prime 3: corruption



Its not brawl and its not Flaming Penis? You should leave....

Your kind isnt welcome.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 30, 2008)

Samus is on Brawl, that should be enough xP Are servers up yet?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2008)

noe, still dead...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Think the longest I've seen them down for is a little over an hour. 

It's been a little over an hour.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2008)

Wifi's just stopped bein' a bitch. Anyone u for some brawls?

EDIT*
GAH!!!

never mind...

EDIT*2
Eh.. it's on and off... if anyone wants to make any attempts, lemme know.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Its not brawl and its not Flaming Penis? You should leave....
> 
> Your kind isnt welcome.



Lulz...CF is the epitome of manliness. If CF saw any of us playing him in Brawl, not matter how good we were he would still be disgraced. Because the real CF>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x999,999,999,999 pro CF


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 30, 2008)

last message, 7:49....'hell is every1??


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

FALCON PUNCH THIS THREAD.


wait..........


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _son of a bitch  ... aight cool man ... btw use fox a few times when you fight ... I'll beat you this time  _



Im back brotha.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_but i can't play  ... shit man ... and i can't even play tomorrow ... i need to write the first segment of my paper  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

I have one final tomorrow... then I can spare a couple hours, then I gotta finish my 5 page report in German D:


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> then I gotta finish my 5 page report in German D:



FUN

YOU WILL BE HAVING NONE OF IT


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Research Paper(s)=shit...FACT


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_fuck you man  ... this paper is gay  _


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol, I would gladly write three research papers in place of this one IN A FOREIGN LANGUAGE


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn.... that sucks dick^^^


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Dead threads are awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

it's always in the top 4


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> it's always in the top 4



We need to have some matches at some point again...since they were good(aside for MK vs Fox one lol.)


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Wanna vs right now?


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Wanna vs right now?



While I could I'm not in the mood for Brawl now...maybe this weekend. I'll also see you in Mario Kart this weekend too.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> While I could I'm not in the mood for Brawl now...maybe this weekend. I'll also see you in Mario Kart this weekend too.



Hell yeah mother fucker.

Im off to sleep.... peace yo.

IM A LEGENDARY NIN.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Hell yeah mother fucker.
> 
> Im off to sleep.... peace yo.
> 
> IM A LEGENDARY NIN.



bah...ANBU Captain "-CALAMITY-">> Legendary Nin "Shion".


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Hopefully this thread will undeadify soon... fortunately for me Nin found Gamebattles before everyone went to masturbate w/ Mario Kart D:


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Hopefully this thread will undeadify soon... fortunately for me Nin found Gamebattles before everyone went to masturbate w/ Mario Kart D:



Mario Kart fapping Ftw!

@ "Shion"....why are you still up?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Glad to see Mario Kart is getting some love.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

The forum always says im still logged on.....

WTF?


----------



## Hentai (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The forum always says im still logged on.....
> 
> WTF?



You probably checked the "remember me"-box.


Anyway.

Any matches planned today guys?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

I'll be on after school.^


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 1, 2008)

I'll be playing later on. Gotta brush up on my new top secret Sonic main =D


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 1, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I'll be playing later on. Gotta brush up on my new *top secret* Sonic main =D



I don't see what is so secret when you are just saying who it is right after that phrase. 

I'll be on Brawl later today if people want to play. ^_^


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Damn... this is pretty sweet... a lot of the top ranked singles players on GB are making teams now... gonna be some good challenges


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Damn... this is pretty sweet... a lot of the top ranked singles players on GB are making teams now... gonna be some good challenges



AKA

You guys are gonna get raped on there.  

It's ok, I'm still rooting for you and Timbers to do good.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

I don't care if I lose... getting to play w/ pros first hand will be its own reward 

I'm not serious bizness.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I don't care if I lose... getting to play w/ pros first hand will be its own reward
> 
> I'm not serious bizness.



Yet, you took my comments seriously. 

Your a funny guy Phantom.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

It's the internet... you can never tell if there are jokes or sarcasm


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> AKA
> 
> You guys are gonna get raped on there.
> 
> It's ok, I'm still rooting for you and Timbers to do good.



Lulz THAT NOT VERY NICE VIO.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> It's the internet... you can never tell if there are jokes or sarcasm



Lmao, true. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz THAT NOT VERY NICE VIO.



I was only kidding around Calam.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Nin... who drew that girl in your sig? The art style looks hella familiar.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

I'm not sure on the exact artist. I'm pretty sure it's one of the professional artist from Namco that drew it.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm not sure on the exact artist. I'm pretty sure it's one of the professional artist from Namco that drew it.



Who exactly is Xianghua bending over for?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Who exactly is Xianghua bending over for?



Me obviously. Geez Calam you sure are oblivious to the obvious sometimes.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

We gonna get raped?

Where is this gonna happen?


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Seoung-Mina can rape me if she wants.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

...You want her to stick a twig up yo ass???


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_Soul Calibur FTW ... i love fans of that game ... where do you think i got my name from  _


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Seoung-Mina can rape me if she wants.



That woman is so much more metal than the rest of the cast.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 1, 2008)

LOL. I think we're going to get along great Nightmare ;D So, how is Soul Edge these days? On a more serious note, is anyone else having trouble connecting to WiFi? >_<


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_its doing pretty good ... you just need to OFFER YOUR SOUL  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ...You want her to stick a twig up yo ass???



I want my rod up her's....this is getting dirty.



Nightmare said:


> Soul Calibur FTW ... i love fans of that game ... where do you think i got my name from



Yes they are indeed awesome. As is Nightmare and Siegfried.



Timbers said:


> That woman is so much more metal than the rest of the cast.



She's also the most beautiful, sexy girl in the game...

inb4 Violent-nin..


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

I heard Nintendo was banning the British, so it's probably just an issue for you :\


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> She's also the most beautiful, sexy girl in the game...
> 
> inb4 Violent-nin..



Whoa Whoa Whoa, let's get this straight. Seoung-Mina is cute and all, but Xianghua is on her own level, followed then by Sophitia.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa, let's get this straight. Seoung-Mina is cute and all, but Xianghua is on her own level, followed then by Sophitia.



Ha...but in all seriousness, I would bang them all. Except for maybe Tira...I don't trust her.

I made this thread dirty again..


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Due to this and the previous conversation that happened in this thread... all I can do is picture you guys going up to your giant posters of the Soul Caliber girls, thrusting at them, and yelling "YES!"


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Due to this and the previous conversation that happened in this thread... all I can do is picture you guys going up to your giant posters of the Soul Caliber girls, thrusting at them, and yelling "YES!"


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Due to this and the previous conversation that happened in this thread... all I can do is picture you guys going up to your giant posters of the Soul Caliber girls, thrusting at them, and yelling "YES!"


_you say that like its a bad thing   _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Ha...but in all seriousness, I would bang them all. Except for maybe Tira...I don't trust her.
> 
> I made this thread dirty again..



Lmao, same here, Xianghua is just my first choice. 

Haha yeah, oh well. Since the thread is dead at the moment, we need some kind of entertainment.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> going up to your giant posters of the Soul Caliber girls, thrusting at them, and yelling "YES!"



Falcon Fuck


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Falcon Fuck



Wouldn't want to kill them now...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Do whatever you want with the rest of them, but stay away from Xianghua.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_Tira is fucking hot  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

You guys have way too much pent up sexual frustration XDDD


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Tira is fucking hot  _



Tira scares the shit out of me...I think she would kill me in bed.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Tira scares the shit out of me...I think she would kill me in bed.


_she'd fuck someone to death  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

She probably would.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Is Talim legal yet?


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

lets talk about how dreamy all the soul caliber guys are.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

@Calam

Yes she is, barely.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Is Talim legal yet?


_I think so  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lets talk about how dreamy all the soul caliber guys are.



lmao...no other person in this life can come to CF manliness. Only his flamming cock matters.

Edit: DAMN TALIM IS ONLY 15 IN SCIV....SHE'S NOT LEGAL YET.

oh wel, I still have Seoung Mina.


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

wow.......


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> wow.......



What can I say Soul Calibur girls are sexy.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Really? Ok, wow I was way off, must of been thinking of someone else.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_doesn't matter to me ... im 15 too  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _doesn't matter to me ... im 15 too  _



Well...I'm 19 dammit, so yeah.....


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> wow.......



I think you should follow my example, deps, and vacate this thread until the recent "culprits" either get laid, or have their furious masturbation session of the day.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think you should follow my example, deps, and vacate this thread until the recent "culprits" either get laid, or have their furious masturbation session of the day.





I bet you fap to Tsuruya.

OH SNAP!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX for someone who preaches he doesn't take a lot of things serious, you sure do act serious a whole lot.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_most people who say they don't take shit are serious are really serious on the inside  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Lol, I don't, Nin, but I have limits! Especially when I'm frustrated with lame papers.

And CALAMITY... I wouldn't defile Tsuruya like that 

I mean... I started the whole CF's penis is on fire... how serious could I be? Finding character ages and talking about who could do what w/ sticks is a little beyond even crude humor


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

K-Deps know he can't resist Soul Calibur girls...they are the epitome of sexy.


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> K-Deps know he can't resist Soul Calibur girls...they are the epitome of sexy.



I've only played SC2
And that was a while go.
I might have to play SC4


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Lies Phantom, all lies. Your probably the greatest pervert here, and even reached a higher level of pervertedness than Jiraiya.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_No one is more pervier than Jiraiya  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> And CALAMITY... I wouldn't defile Tsuruya like that
> 
> I mean... I started the whole CF's penis is on fire... how serious could I be? Finding character ages and talking about who could do what w/ sticks is a little beyond even crude humor



I wonder...

Yeah, but this thread is dead, so we had to talk about something. Truthfully, I'm glad I started the Soul Calibur girl thing. For one it's true, and the other it added some much needed spice to this thread.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

But it added completely irrelevant spice! Talk about banging peach and nana and Zelda and THEN it will be a revival


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> But it added completely irrelevant spice! Talk about *banging peach* and nana and Zelda and THEN it will be a revival



i believe Vio has already done that...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Hey Hey, don't you guys dear violate poor Nana, or Popo will kick your ass. 

Edit: 

@Calam

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _No one is more pervier than Jiraiya  _



I actually think I might be...one of my friends in fact says I act and behave like him alot. Especially when it comes to women.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_J man is perv king homie  ... do you buy hookers for amusement  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _J man is perv king homie  ... do you buy hookers for amusement  _



....Well I don't go that far.

Guess you got a point...


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Talk about banging peach and nana and Zelda and THEN it will be a revival





PhantomX said:


> Talk about *banging peach and nana* and Zelda and THEN it will be a revival





PhantomX said:


> *banging peach and nana*





PhantomX said:


> *banging nana*





PhantomX said:


> *banging nana*





PhantomX said:


> *banging nana*



..

B|
**


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

What the fuck else would you buy hookers for... their amazing intellectual capabilities?


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_jiraiya had those chicks with him remember ... but he didn't fuck ... he just played with em  ... buying hookers for amusement  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Lol... they didn't SHOW him banging them... cuz it's a kid's show... there's no way Jiraiya didn't motorboat those hookers.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 1, 2008)

He was probably too fast to be visible to the human eye >_>; Why are you people talking about stuff like this? xP (YES! Online is back up!)


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> He was probably too fast to be visible to the human eye >_>; Why are you people talking about stuff like this? xP (YES! Online is back up!)



I am to blame..


----------



## Ronin (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, same here, Xianghua is just my first choice.
> 
> Haha yeah, oh well. Since the thread is dead at the moment, we need some kind of entertainment.



I reccomend showing this game to someone who doesnt know anything about soul calibur, then ask them to rate the women in the game, from some of the people I've asked at school, kilik seems to be a solid 7..... they always ask why I lol but I dont have the heart to tell them though.


Flaming Penis = more entertainment than you can handle.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I reccomend showing this game to someone who doesnt know anything about soul calibur, then ask them to rate the women in the game, from some of the people I've asked at school, kilik seems to be a solid 7..... they always ask why I lol but I dont have the heart to tell them though.
> 
> 
> Flaming Penis = more entertainment than you can handle.



That's disturbing.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Kilik was part of my first fap session


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I reccomend showing this game to someone who doesnt know anything about soul calibur, then ask them to rate the women in the game, from some of the people I've asked at school, kilik seems to be a solid 7..... they always ask why I lol but I dont have the heart to tell them though.
> 
> 
> Flaming Penis = more entertainment than you can handle.



Lol Kilik looks nothing like a woman....wtf?


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Kilik was part of my first fap session


_I don't think i ever asked you this ... are you male or female  ... Kilik really does look nothing like a chick ... your school is filled with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  _


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I don't think i ever asked you this ... are you male or female  ... Kilik really does look nothing like a chick ... your school is filled with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  _



14 / f / cali


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> 14 / f / cali



I never knew you where a girl. I assumed you were a guy...that is what "f" stands for right??


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I never knew you where a girl. I assumed you were a guy...that is what "f" stands for right??



Cal..seriously? 

lol.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Cal..seriously?
> 
> lol.




Lol...I thought so...


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...I thought so...



go get some sleep dude


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> go get some sleep dude



.......


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Calamity... congrats... you just received the first  I've ever handed out.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Poor Calam.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Calamity... congrats... you just received the first  I've ever handed out.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Poor Calam.



thanks for crashing wifi again.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> thanks for crashing wifi again.



WIFI crashing FTW. Don't hate on it...


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

i hate ssbb online
it ruined my day.

and lulz at cal being ignant


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> thanks for crashing wifi again.



I'm not even on Wifi Timbers, so the blame of that rests on your shoulders. 

Edit: 

That's why you should buy Mario Kart Deps, geez SSBB is so last week.


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm not even on Wifi Timbers, so the blame of that rests on your shoulders.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> That's why you should buy Mario Kart Deps, geez SSBB is so last week.


If I could I would  


This seems to suit the thread


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> and lulz at cal being ignant



........



PhantomX said:


> Calamity... congrats... you just received the first  I've ever handed out.



.........



Violent-nin said:


> Poor Calam.



........


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_I see  ... timbers is a girl ... fuck i get my ass kicked in brawl by a chick  _


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...







lulz at nightmare being ignant


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I see  ... timbers is a girl ... fuck i get my ass kicked in brawl by a chick  _



It's a TRAP Nightmare. I forgot about the whole "14/f/cali" thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

So that's what I get for giving you pity huh, I see how it is Calam.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

This thread seems even more epic when no one is playing...


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I see  ... timbers is a girl ... fuck i get my ass kicked in brawl by a chick  _



lollerskates and rofflecopters


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

*ROFLCOPTER*


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_im not ignorant ... i just didn't care about gender cuz they beat me regardless  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im not ignorant ... i just didn't care about gender cuz they beat me regardless  _



You _do_ know what "14/f/cali" is right?


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_that actually meant something ... whats it mean  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _that actually meant something ... whats it mean  _



At least to my knowledge it is a is the generic response to any question through ASL.

TIMBERS IS A GUY Nightmare..


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _that actually meant something ... whats it mean  _



it means all those chicks in your avatar are my lesbian girlfriends.


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_Thank god hes a dude ... i didn't get my ass kicked by a chick  _


----------



## kingbayo (May 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Nightmare
> I see  ... timbers is a girl ... fuck i get my ass kicked in brawl by a chick







Nightmare said:


> _Thank god hes a dude ... i didn't get my ass kicked by a chick  _




i come in, and instantly become confused >_>


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Dude, Nightmare... Timbers is a girl... why you think I always talk to her so much? She's pretty fine... I don't care if I lose to her~


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_stop confusing me you bastards  ... Timbers ... you a dude or a chick  _


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Rofl.....

We already cleared this up dammit. He's a guy...jesus what has this thread come to? Even if he was a chick, you shouldn't be that dissapointed that he's beaten you lol. 

I wouldn't care... Timbers( or any gamer for that matter) reguardless of what gender he was, because when we _do_ play each other, and don't make stupid mistakes( and use mains.) It amounts to some great matches. Eevn if one side was drastically better than the other..my opinion wouldn't change lulz..

LOL NIGHTMARE...WERE YOU JOKING???


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_haha i knew it  ... and yes i would be very disappointed that i lost ... i have yet to meet a girl who can beat me in videogames  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

The only girl gamer I know of on NF is Darkhope.

There a lot of girl gamers, more than you'd expect.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> The only girl gamer I know of on NF is Darkhope.
> 
> *There a lot of girl gamers*, more than you'd expect.



Yesh....there are...


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2008)

_ya Neko has brawl too ... owned her though  _


----------



## Ronin (May 1, 2008)

Is there a difference between a butt pirate and a butt bandit?


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Is there a difference between a butt pirate and a butt bandit?



Hmmm.........?


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Is there a difference between a butt pirate and a butt bandit?



Butt Pirates are thorough with butt hunting.
Bandits are hit and run.

Hope that helps


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I wouldn't care... Timbers( or any gamer for that matter) reguardless of what gender he was



What if I unbuttoned my hueg meatrack in front of you.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

*CAPTAIN FALCON APPROVES OF THIS THREAD*

EDIT: @ TIMBERS....OH SNAP...I'D DIE.:WOW


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

also



PhantomX said:


> Dude, Nightmare... Timbers is a girl... why you think I always talk to her so much? She's pretty fine... I don't care if I lose to her~



Phantom x Timbers 

100% proved


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

We should all put that in our sigs


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Lmao, is the SSBB Wifi still down or something? :S


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> We should all put that in our sigs



what...captain faclon? I though that was obvious.

TIMBER x PHANTOMX??? OH Snap....epic thread is epic.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Phantom x Timbers
> 
> 100% proved



THIS IS CANON OTP!


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> what...captain faclon? I though that was obvious.
> 
> TIMBER x PHANTOMX??? OH Snap....epic thread is epic.



No we should put Timbers x PhantomX

And we should make a FC about it and drool over it


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> THIS IS CANON OTP!



-CALAMITY- X -CALAMITY?!?!

^*EPICEST*


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> No we should put Timbers x PhantomX
> 
> And we should make a FC about it and drool over it


what the fuck


-CALAMITY- said:


> -CALAMITY- X -CALAMITY?!?!
> 
> ^*EPICEST*



what the fuck


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

It would be more of a flaming penis battle than Epicest :\


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

What should I put in my sig.
Big numbers are gettin bland to me

Timbers you seem shocked.....


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> what the fuck



CALAMITY on CALAMITY action. *OH YEAH.
*
:WOW


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> CALAMITY on CALAMITY action. *OH YEAH.
> *
> :WOW



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

I love this thread. Yet hate it at the same time


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> pics or it didn't happen.



*No U*



K-Deps said:


> I love this thread. Yet love it at the same time



Fix'd.


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *No U*
> 
> 
> 
> Fix'd.



You sneaky snake


Butt


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

WHAT UP MOTHA FUCKAS???


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

Funness is whats up


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Fix'd.



Paradox? 

In my NF?


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

SHION x K-DEPS???! Meh...I'll pass...shit pairings are shit.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

There musta been alotta weed passed around this here room while Shion was gone.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Who's playing who??

AND U GUYS WERE WEEDING WITHOUT ME!?!!?!

WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> There musta been alotta weed passed around this here room while Shion was gone.



Weed?? Pshh...there's alot of manjuice flying around.


----------



## K-deps (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> SHION x K-DEPS???! Meh...I'll pass...shit pairings are shit.



kdeps gets paired with who kdeps wants to be paired with


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

You guys weeded without me...

ASSHOLES.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

K-deps said:


> kdeps gets paired with who kdeps wants to be paired with



Only pairing involving your god *CALAMITY *are worth mentioning.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Look at what this thread has become, DShow would be rolling over in his grave right about now.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

WHAT'S GOING ON!?!?!?!


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Look at what this thread has become, DShow would be rolling over in his grave right about now.



I'm sorry to cause you despair Vio.....


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Look at what this thread has become, DShow would be rolling over in his grave right about now.



You mean turning his Mario Kart steering wheel, right?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

.........And i get ignored.......


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

This thread has gotten life in an epic way...but maybe we should stop..


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Look at what this thread has become, DShow would be rolling over in his grave right about now.



When he gets back, everyone ever is banned.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You mean turning his Mario Kart steering wheel, right?



I don't even know about that. Seems more like DShow has disappeared off the face of the planet IMO. 

Edit: 

@Timbers

Probably.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

...........WTF.

I never would've thought that damn Timbers is a girl.

....also, WTF we talkin about???


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> When he gets back, everyone ever is banned.



Lmao...that would be the most epic ever.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

......................


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> *I never would've thought that damn Timbers is a girl.*



*Here we go again......
*


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

I'm completely lost.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

ITT Timbers is fucking retarded



> Juan Xavier says:
> people should not challenge me to battles of wits unless they want to be soundly beaten to a pulp
> 
> Adam [Deuce Aire] says:
> ...


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I'm completely lost.



Yayz......

Edit: Wtf Timbers?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

......."MY BRAIN IS HANGING UPSIDE DOWN" BY: THE RAMONES


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ......."MY BRAIN IS HANGING UPSIDE DOWN" BY: THE RAMONES



Congratulations Shion...lol


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Congradulations Shion...lol



That song is the SHIT.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

So by that MSN convo I gather, Phantom is hot for Timbers. Now I know why you wanted to team with Timbers so bad, the truth is out.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So by that MSN convo I gather, Phantom is hot for Timbers. Now I know why you wanted to team with Timbers so bad, the truth is out.



Who is who? lol


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So by that MSN convo I gather, Phantom is hot for Timbers. Now I know why you wanted to team with Timbers so bad, the truth is out.



I think k-deps has the hots for me too 

(jk deps, i aint gay)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Who is who? lol



Juan is PhantomX, and Adam is Timbers.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Juan is PhantomX, and Adam is Timbers.



I must join these MSN convos.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Why is Timers's name ADAM if shes a gal?

She tryin to pass off as a dude?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I must join these MSN convos.



Yes, I agree. You must.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Why is Timers's name ADAM if shes a gal?
> 
> She tryin to pass off as a dude?



Lol...for the last time TIMBERS IS A GUY. He was joking around with Nightmare.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Quick Cal, get me a DDL for soul eater.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So by that MSN convo I gather, Phantom is hot for Timbers. Now I know why you wanted to team with Timbers so bad, the truth is out.



You're just jealous that your Canadian trickery could not bewitch me 

@Shion It's short for Adamarie... it's a pretty unique name... but hey, this is America


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...for the last time TIMBERS IS A GUY. He was joking around with Nightmare.



WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!?!?!!

GENDER CHANGING AND SHIT.

....ill brb, gotta play some mk.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You're just jealous that your Canadian trickery could not bewitch me



Sorry to bust your bubble Phantom, but your not my type.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Quick Cal, get me a DDL for soul eater.



Sorry I have none...OH NOES.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Sorry I have none...OH NOES.



USELESS I SAY.

 

Also give me your msn.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> USELESS I SAY.
> 
> 
> 
> Also give me your msn.



Today has convinced me I *need to make an account*. I "will give it to you" later.

Lol @ this thread...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

I don't think Calam has a MSN yet. 

Edit: 

I was too slow. :sweat


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> . I "will give it to you" later.



so everybody is gay for me. 

Any disagreements?


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> so everybody is gay for me.
> 
> Any disagreements?



Objection.....I was refering to my MSN. Don't know what _you _were thinking about..


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

MSN isn't usually that exciting, CALAM, sorry to disappoint you... and I love how Nin is talking about how you should join in the convos... when he isn't even a part of them either! XD


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

quotation marks=absurd amounts of faggotry



PhantomX said:


> MSN isn't usually that exciting, CALAM, sorry to disappoint you...



Yeah this. We usually just snicker at everyone on NF.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> MSN isn't usually that exciting, CALAM, sorry to disappoint you... and I love how Nin is talking about how you should join in the convos... when he isn't even a part of them either! XD



I'm not saying it's that exciting, it's just like any other IM service. I was just saying Calam should get it, since it'd be easier to contact during brawls and races, since I hardly use AIM.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> quotation marks=absurd amounts of faggotry
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this. We usually just snicker at everyone on NF.



Bah...I USE TEH AIM!

I am so popular. God I'm a G.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Bah...I USE TEH AIM!
> 
> I am so popular. God I'm a G.



I used AOL back when it was the only thing windows 98 could support. 

Get msn


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I used AOL back when it was the only thing windows 98 could support.
> 
> Get msn





U given meh orders dood?


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Well... past day has been pretty good... yesterday there was a lot of lulz at the expense of the Shitpooden Movie.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Well... past day has been pretty good... yesterday there was a lot of lulz at the expense of the Shitpooden Movie.



Movie was teh suck??


----------



## kingbayo (May 1, 2008)

one good battle, thats all
havent been on wifi in dayz.....


----------



## kingbayo (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Well... past day has been pretty good... yesterday there was a lot of lulz at the expense of the Shitpooden Movie.



how was that by the by


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

I need to brawl


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

I think the fact that I spelled it out Shit-poo-den is quite indicative of the movie's quality.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think the fact that I spelled it out Shit-poo-den is quite indicative of the movie's quality.



Well...duh!


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

im out today.

See yall tomorrow or some shit.

Peace.


----------



## kingbayo (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think the fact that I spelled it out Shit-poo-den is quite indicative of the movie's quality.



good ansa


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> good ansa



Hinata's sexy boob sig in my NF? Do want.

What if I were a character in Brawl?

CALAMITY>>>>>>>>x1,000,000,000 all 35 characters?! *I WOULD THINK SO.*


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

no Cal.

no.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> no Cal.
> 
> no.



It would be epic..CALAMITY IN BRAWL. 

Sleep time...peace peoples.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

That was so random.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

No one would even play your chara, CALAM... no one plays LAME characters


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> No one would even play your chara, CALAM... no one plays LAME characters



wrong, you play wario.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> wrong, you play wario.



 

Burn! Oh he got you there Phantom.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

There's a difference between lame characters and lulz. Lame characters can't win... Wario can... and he does it w/ uniqueness and stench


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2008)

Wario is anything but lame.

That mother fucker has so much handling when he is in the air, it's annoying sometimes.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

This thread is so dead, it's depressing.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> No one would even play your chara, CALAM... no one plays LAME characters



*DON'T HATE THE PLAYER! HATE THE GAME!*

:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted by PhantomX
> No one would even play your chara, CALAM... no one plays LAME characters






Timbers said:


> wrong, you play wario.



_DaaZAMMN!_

@Nin...hopefully it'll pick up in summer. its odd tho, cuz the MK thread is even deader....so where the hell is everyone??

i got GTA and MK, but i still drop by the thread every day >_>


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> _DaaZAMMN!_
> 
> @Nin...hopefully it'll pick up in summer. its odd tho, cuz the MK thread is even deader....so where the hell is everyone??
> 
> i got GTA and MK, but i still drop by the thread every day >_>



I'm jealous that you got GTA and I don't. 

I'm playing MK at the moment, trying to unlock some more karts and bikes, but I'm always up for a game whenever.


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lame characters can't win...



Pits    win.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm jealous that you got GTA and I don't.
> 
> I'm playing MK at the moment, trying to unlock some more karts and bikes, but I'm always up for a game whenever.



wats ya aim buddy??
mine is Kingbayoson.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> wats ya aim buddy??
> mine is Kingbayoson.



I use MSN a lot more than AIM, but I am on here and there, so I'll add ya.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I use MSN a lot more than AIM, but I am on here and there, so I'll add ya.



by the way, GTA is fuckin' hard


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

^That's what I like to hear. Games get too boring when they're easy.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_Holy shit we are so damn off topic ... i love the fact no mods ever show up here  _


----------



## Ronin (May 2, 2008)

This thread has a topic?


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_no of course not ... just cuz its the NF super smash bros brawl matchmaking and online discussion thread doesn't mean we have to actually talk about our matches  _


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^That's what I like to hear. Games get too boring when they're easy.




im sorry man, im afraid u misunderstood my urban slang

wen i said hard, its ghetto slang for slick,good,great.
altho the difficulty does increase with every mission


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

this thread hasn't been about ssbb for the past 200 pages.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

*When threads die epicness ensues.*


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_fo real ... like Falcon Dick  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> im sorry man, im afraid u misunderstood my urban slang
> 
> wen i said hard, its ghetto slang for slick,good,great.
> altho the difficulty does increase with every mission



I was thinking you meant that, but wasn't sure so went with the most logical answer.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_logic is irrelevant  _


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

So yeah...around the age of 13 I used to think Ghetto was another term for a forest.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_forset  _


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _forset  _



I meant forest...lol


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_no fucking way  ... why ghetto mean forest to ya  _


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _no fucking way  ... why ghetto mean forest to ya  _



Because I was a retarded adolescent person at the time. With no knowledege of the outside world.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_I see ... you ignorant mothafucka  ... post 5555_


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent...should really put Seuong Mina is his set.


*SO MUCH MORE WIN!!* *LOL*


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_Seuong mina lover  ... nah ... i might put Talim just for the lulz in my set  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

@Calam

Why so you could fap to it? 

Maybe later on. 

I haven't played this game since MK came out, but I'll come on now. 

Ready whenever you are Bayo.


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> So yeah...around the age of 13 I used to think Ghetto was another term for a forest.



nice. 

I'm sure there was stupid things I thought when I was younger but I can't remember them to share with you losers.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> Why so you could fap to it?



.....


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

I need to make another Harvey Birdman set.

But I'll do it later.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

such "hilarium" u ppl say here,lol.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

KFC is amazing...


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

kentucky fried cookies??


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

^                :S


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^                :S



what teh hell was he talkin bout rite nin??.....up..no, wait, that was my post
shit.
i meant chicken...................or.......did I?????????


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_someone ... join my game now  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Goddamn stadium always kills me :\


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

u suckers would play wen im not on


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

GGs Nightmare.... were those some grabs I saw?


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_the places you fight in are gay  ... someone join my game  ... those were shit games btw  _


----------



## Ronin (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _logic is irrelevant  _



Kick reason to the Curb? Pierce the Heavens with your Drill? Need I go on?


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Only Luigi's mansion was out of the ordinary... the rest were all pretty common levels... and I didn't select any of them... I randomed them.

Also, only reason you even came close in the LM level is cuz Wario is nigh unplayable in lag conditions :\


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_you were laggin ... dude i was playing on near perfect ... i admit i lost to you ... im not denying it  ... i just am pissed i couldn't use my mains  ... i only used Pika to deal with your gay and watch  ... yo BH great games man ... your falco is improving but you still got ... FALCOOON FUUUUCKED  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 2, 2008)

Good matches Nightmare. I'm trying to work on spiking with Falco but your the first person I was trying it on so I always killed myself in the end. Your CF is good compared to others I have fought. How long have you been playing him? Any opinions on my Falco would be gladly taken.

As for my lag, I didn't know why it was that bad. The first match I couldn't even run.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _you were laggin ... dude i was playing on near perfect ... i admit i lost to you ... im not denying it  ... i just am pissed i couldn't use my mains  ... i only used Pika to deal with your gay and watch  ... yo BH great games man ... your falco is improving but you still got ... FALCOOON FUUUUCKED  _



I started off w/ almost nothing... but hte last couple games were laggy, which is why I left... and Pika to deal w/ Game and Watch isn't smart... 3 thunders = 0-KO from the bucket XD I wanted to do it, but I wasted it


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_you too  ... i was playing near perfect on our fights too  ... i recomend you work on falco's grab and tilt ... you use your smashes pretty well and you use his special nicely too ... you just need to work on his tilts ... and downsmash ... don't forget about his down smash  ... FALCOOON FUUUUCK ... i have decided from today onwards I'll fight with c falcon  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare, host usually has advantage w/ respect to lag 

My MK has gotten better... notice how I didn't kill myself this time when using UP + B


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I started off w/ almost nothing... but hte last couple games were laggy, which is why I left... and Pika to deal w/ Game and Watch isn't smart... 3 thunders = 0-KO from the bucket XD I wanted to do it, but I wasted it


_That cuz i knew you were going to use it and refused to give you the oppurtunity to  ... why do you think i used thundershock the most in our pika vs G&W ... i fear the bucket  as for wario i almost had your ass ... i was so fucking close but i couldn't air evade that damn fart ... my pikachu died with a stench on it that a skunk would fear  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 2, 2008)

Tilts are a little tough to do in my opinion. I always end up smashing instead of tilting especially when I try to use my up tilt.  I tried to grab you a couple of times, but you were too quick with CF.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nightmare, host usually has advantage w/ respect to lag
> 
> My MK has gotten better... notice how I didn't kill myself this time when using UP + B


_its wierd ... believe it or not i actually had kinda shit lag in the MK match ... the rest were fine but its just that one match that lag kinda fucked me over ... it why i made stupid as moves cuz of the input lag shit i was getting ... the rest you beat me fair I'll say  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

oh, and actually w/ the game and watch, the only time I filled the bucket (first fight) I had it full, but couldn't tell cuz of the color of game and watch I choose, so I tried to bucket another thunder, and instead wasted the oil 

That was the only time you let me fill one, tho D:


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Tilts are a little tough to do in my opinion. I always end up smashing instead of tilting especially when I try to use my up tilt.  I tried to grab you a couple of times, but you were too quick with CF.


_i know exactly what you mean ... I was retarded when it came to using them in my first month of playing but i have learned to use them more often now  ... btw you can change the controller setting so you can't jump by pressing the stick up ... i turned that off and can Utilit mad easy  ... you got Falcooon Fuuucked  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> oh, and actually w/ the game and watch, the only time I filled the bucket (first fight) I had it full, but couldn't tell cuz of the color of game and watch I choose, so I tried to bucket another thunder, and instead wasted the oil
> 
> That was the only time you let me fill one, tho D:


_ exactly  ... i wanted to fight you with C. Falcon  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 2, 2008)

Never thought you could do that.   I still hate the fact I am still using the Wiimote with nunchuk though. When will I ever get a GC controller?


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Well... I can play you again now, Nightmare.... which chara you wanna face?


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_aight get one and this time you host game please  ... pick anyone you wish to fight with homie  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

K, making.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

NO, that one was close, and wifi dcs -_-

Woulda been more in my favor, but I killed myself at 50% on that first life 

Nice combos w/ CF.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl what a shit game man :rofl ... why the fuck would the connection do that ... that was an intense match between MK and Falcon ... why the fuck would it end like that :rofl _


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

I DONNO... my brother was watching... and i was hunting you down... and then BAM, d/c... and my bro starts laughing, lol.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> NO, that one was close, and wifi dcs -_-
> 
> Woulda been more in my favor, but I killed myself at 50% on that first life
> 
> Nice combos w/ CF.


_your mistake taking me out with his recovery so deep of stage and in the wrong direction  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_It was such an intense beastly match ... that one had to be our greatest match ever  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

I guess I still haven't perfected the up+b... and here I was bragging earlier, lol.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_ that shit goes to your head ... i still can't believe you were fighting me with Yoshi ... are you out of your mind trying to grab with yoshi ... hes got the worst after lag in the game with Link and TL  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

I'm planning on learning him eventually... I had more fun w/ Gdorf... I kept trying to hump you, but I couldn't


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_i have tons of experience fighting ganon's ... and to add the fact that i have always his moves just 20X faster  ... but that damn spartan kick kept catching me hard  _


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _hes got the worst after lag in the game with Link and TL  _



lolwut. 

Yoshi has the quickest tether grab, followed by Lucas.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_after lag homie ... you know when yoshi is putting his tongue back in his mouth  _


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _after lag homie ... you know when yoshi is putting his tongue back in his mouth  _



I know. Lucas' snake, Link/TL's grappels, Samus/Zamus; all have more afterlag. TL and Link might have quicker startup frames, but I don't play any of those characters I just mentioned (excluding ZSS) so I can't confirm that.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I know. Lucas' snake, Link/TL's grappels, Samus/Zamus; all have more afterlag. TL and Link might have quicker startup frames, but I don't play any of those characters I just mentioned (excluding ZSS) so I can't confirm that.



Prof. Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Prof. Timbers.



I TEACH GOOD AND MAKE OTHERS LEARN GOOD

*edit*: Does anybody have any idea who "Trygn" is, on Brawl? Dude's asking me for my AIM screen name, and I don't have it.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I TEACH GOOD AND MAKE OTHERS LEARN GOOD



*...NO U!...*


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_Yoshi throws out his tongue which to me comes out slow and it easy to see coming and then the tongue goes back slow ... very crappy to grab and miss with yoshi  _


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Well the character CALAMITY's grab can reach all the way across the screen on all different sides.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_And Nightmare can hit 100% hits by just looking at his opponent  _


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

LOL TIMBERS IS HERE!


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _And Nightmare can hit 100% hits by just looking at his opponent  _



Lolultimatechimera


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lolultimatechimera



I HAVE TEH MSN PHANTOM!! 

sex party!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

@Calam & Timbers

We should have a 3 way ffa sometime soon. Our matches are generally pretty fun and fairly even all the way through.


----------



## Kai (May 2, 2008)

Haven't played this in a while...

Yes, was like everyone else and racing karts. I'll be on in a few min. if anyone wants a 1 v 1/ffa/team battle.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2008)

any1 one or are the servers still stuffed? I'll be free in about 20.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for not inviting me, Nin... as if I needed any more proof


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2008)

headin' down to the basement now if anyone wants to play


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Thanks for not inviting me, Nin... as if I needed any more proof



Proof of what? :S

Well Calam might not be able to play, so you can sub for him perhaps.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Why not a 4-for-all? And it's proof that you hate me


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why not a 4-for-all? And it's proof that you hate me



I'm stealing your MSN...just try and stop me.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

The one I have up there is fake


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The one I have up there is fake



........


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2008)

So I take it no one's up for a game?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why not a 4-for-all? And it's proof that you hate me





Well your always busy with school work it seems.

I don't mind a 4 way FFA, but I don't know what Calam and Timbers are doing at the moment since they never replied to it.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The one I have up there is fake



Your a phony!
Hey everybody! This guy is a great big phony!
Your a great big phony, you know that?!


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

DK... when will you fight me?


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

That not nice Phantom. Me go cry now.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> DK... when will you fight me?



When I get Brawl on my Wii, but atm MK is full control over my Wii. 

I was on earlier today, I had matches for a good 2 hours. >_>
I guess you didn't join them. o_O


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2008)

So many people here, and yet no challengers. :S


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2008)

_yo shriker make game room and I'll join in exactly 1 minute  _


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Your a phony!
> Hey everybody! This guy is a great big phony!
> Your a great big phony, you know that?!



ahhh....quotes from the amazin family guy


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Amazing? Family Guy? lulz...

Show is average IMO


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Amazing? Family Guy? lulz...
> 
> Show is average IMO



Dont chu hate on Family Guy


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> Dont chu hate on Family Guy



Lol...It can be pretty damn funny at times. I don't hate it.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...It can be pretty damn funny at times. I don't hate it.



good....cuz other wise.....


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> good....cuz other wise.....



........OH NOES


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Since someone takes so damn long to get on MK *coughs* Calam *coughs*, I'm curious if anyone wants to do some matches.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Since someone takes so damn long to get on MK *coughs* Calam *coughs*, I'm curious if anyone wants to do some matches.



...........

Timbers has been lurking.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Timbers is always lurking.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Timbers is always lurking.



Lurrking for what exactly?

hmm....the world has many wonders.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lurrking for what exactly?
> 
> hmm....the world has many wonders.



No clue.

Yes it does, and Timbers is one of em.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> No clue.
> 
> Yes it does, and Timbers is one of em.



Hey Vio did you know i had Mario Kart?



We should play sometime.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

He's not really lurking, we were playing


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> He's not really lurking, we were playing



Ah...that's cool....much like myself.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hey Vio did you know i had Mario Kart?
> 
> 
> 
> We should play sometime.



I really want to kick you right about now.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

Tch... we just beat the ex 10th ranked team on GB by a landslide 

Me x Timbers might be better than Me x Nin  

Let's see how long we can keep up this win streak~


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Tch... we just beat the ex 10th ranked team on GB by a landslide
> 
> Me x Timbers might be better than Me x Nin
> 
> Let's see how long we can keep up this win streak~



ex? what's that stand for?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Tch... we just beat the ex 10th ranked team on GB by a landslide
> 
> Me x Timbers might be better than Me x Nin
> 
> Let's see how long we can keep up this win streak~



4-0 

Maybe when you hit 20 - 0 then we'll brag about the win steak eh?


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> 4-0
> 
> Maybe when you hit 20 - 0 then we'll brag about the win steak eh?



What's their team called?


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

I didn't say the streak was impressive... i'm just counting.

Our streak was nine, I believe, right, nin?

And it's ex b/c they started over since they wanted a better record...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> What's their team called?



Spontaneous Combustion. 

@Phantom

Yes 9 wins.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Spontaneous Combustion.



Lol....lame.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol....lame.



NO U!

I'm sure you'd change your mind when you're walking down the street and someone randomly catches on fire.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> NO U!
> 
> I'm sure you'd change your mind when you're walking down the street and someone randomly catches on fire.



I knew there was a reason why I have marshmallows on my bag. That would be a perfect time to burn some of them and have a free meal. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> .



The hell is your problem? Facepalms everywhere.....

The picture for their team is um...........yeah


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> The hell is your problem? Facepalms everywhere.....
> 
> The picture for their team is um...........yeah



Your my problem bitch, you take so long to get online MK.  

Calam you wanna team up against Timbers and Phantom sometime soon in some friendly matches. I'm just curious how good me and you would be as a team.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

See, DK knows what's up... he just wants me to rep him... and he got it!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Well sucking up always works for rep I suppose.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

CALAM, you got time tomorrow?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

I literally have marshmallows in my bags.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Your my problem bitch*, you take so long to get online MK.
> 
> Calam you wanna team up against Timbers and Phantom sometime soon in some friendly matches. I'm just curious how good me and you would be as a team.



*Lol*

At any rate, we can when I have ample free time. It should be interesting.

 I have some time now, but not in the mood for games really. Which is part of the reason I've been taunting you. If you stay up for anohter hour or so...I'll play you in kart.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *Lol....*
> 
> At any rate, we can when I have ample free time. It should be interesting.
> 
> I have some time now, but not in the mood for games really. Which is part of the reason I've been taunting you. If you stay up for anohter hour or so...I'll play you in kart.



Well Phantom is asking if you want to do it tomorrow, it has to be earlier in the day since I'm going out later on.

Bah, I won't hold my breath on that. I'm all ready fed up waiting, I'm just gonna do random races then go to bed whenever things get boring.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well Phantom is asking if you want to do it tomorrow, it has to be earlier in the day since I'm going out later on.
> 
> Bah, I won't hold my breath on that. I'm all ready fed up waiting, I'm just gonna do random races then go to bed whenever things get boring.



lol

I'm getting on Vio seriously. I'll post my FC up in thread.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> lol
> 
> I'm getting on Vio seriously. I'll post my FC up in thread.



Bro, it's come to the point where I don't believe anything you say.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

Oh, I'm gonna be working and then watching Ironman, so I won't be back till around 6ish my time at the earliest >_>


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Phantom and I are a terrible team. Seriously. 

We can't coordinate at all. The only thing that's making us win is just staying the hell away from each other. One of our matches today, he smashes me off twice in one match. Another match he footstools my recovery. Then I killed him with a dsmash and he was utterly close to getting fucked up by DDD's fsmash. But he like, moved just far enough away to get out of range and it hit the dude under him. 

This was all in the matter of 4 matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Oh, I'm gonna be working and then watching Ironman, so I won't be back till around 6ish my time at the earliest >_>



I'll be watching Iron Man as well, not sure exactly what time I'm going yet.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Phantom and I are a terrible team. Seriously.
> 
> We can't coordinate at all. The only thing that's making us win is just staying the hell away from each other. One of our matches today, he smashes me off twice in one match. Another match he footstools my recovery. Then I killed him with a dsmash and he was utterly close to getting fucked up by DDD's fsmash. But he like, moved just far enough away to get out of range and it hit the dude under him.
> 
> This was all in the matter of 4 matches.



This is only an issue when he chooses DDD... it's not my fault the guy takes up half of final destination 

And don't exaggerate... i'd never hit you off w/o at least hitting one of the opponents off too XD


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This is only an issue when he chooses DDD... it's not my fault the guy takes up half of final destination
> 
> And don't exaggerate... i'd never hit you off w/o at least hitting one of the opponents off too XD



half of that was when i was marth lol. but yeah it's hard to play with ddd when it's so hard to use his aerial game (lol Marths.)

i didn't count those times lol. talking about when I was recovering with ddd and GaW dsmashed me and then torched me when i grabbed some dude lol. You hit him too, but not to death.

I don't expect to be a good team yet. We've only played eight matches.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

9... we actually lost a round 

And we do do teamy stuff... I mean, Falco was being a douche, and I torched him away for you 

Also, I never used Game and Watch when you were Marth >: (


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Also, I never used Game and Watch when you were Marth >: (



when did I say you were lol

That first match when I was marth. scared the shit out of me when I tip'd fsmash on you. Glad you didn't die lol.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

SNAAAAKE!!

Edit: 2K


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 3, 2008)

I need to find one of my 3 characters to concentrate on right now >_> Should I practice more with Sonic, Ganon or Link?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Well what would you rather concentrate on: power, speed, or balance? Personally Link would be the stable choice but I have never seen your Link or Sonic yet.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 3, 2008)

Screw them. I just saw your sig. I'm maining Snake.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Screw them. I just saw your sig. I'm maining Snake.



You have seen the light.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## K-deps (May 3, 2008)

I can
just wait like 15 minutes please


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_yea no problem man ... just make a room when your ready  _


----------



## K-deps (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare I'm ready.
Go make room now


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  never mind Kdep you finally got on  _


----------



## K-deps (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _anyone up to fight  never mind Kdep you finally got on  _



NOW I SAID 
see ya online


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 3, 2008)

I want to match someone with my Snake (yes, that sounds gay >_>) once I finish basic training with him (aka killing 'x' amount of Metal Gears).


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_i have way too much fucking lag on my ass ... i can't even fucking tilt ... screw this shit im not playing
EDIT: i might play again in like 30 min but not now with this shit connection i'm getting  
_


----------



## K-deps (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i have way too much fucking lag on my ass ... i can't even fucking tilt ... screw this shit im not playing
> EDIT: i might play again in like 30 min but not now with this shit connection i'm getting
> _



It wasn't that bad.
There was lag but it wasn't that hard to play


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_your end is probably fine ... but theres something fucking with my connection ... im working on my router as we speak ... im gonna reconnect it and reconfirm its connection with the other shit in my house  ... i mean dude ... i suicided way too much every move i tried making just couldn't keep up ... shitty input lag ... i'll be playing again whenever the fuck it gets fixed  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your end is probably fine ... but theres something fucking with my connection ... im working on my router as we speak ... im gonna reconnect it and reconfirm its connection with the other shit in my house  ... i mean dude ... i suicided way too much every move i tried making just couldn't keep up ... shitty input lag ... i'll be playing again whenever the fuck it gets fixed  _



Ouch, I know how you feel. Trying to play Sonic online with input lag...it's like, I don't know, super AIDs?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Lag has been crazy this week for everyone. 

Well I am looking for someone to have a couple matches with before I go watch IronMan. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_aight ... my shit is set up now  ... hopefully no lag this time  ... anyone up to fight  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 3, 2008)

Let's battle Nightmare =O That is unless...you're too afraid?


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Yo!

I watched iron man yesterday 

Playing mk atm.


----------



## K-deps (May 3, 2008)

damn shion
i thought you wanted to play


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_sorry for leaving early ET ... i gotta go tux shopping now  ... fucking wedding  _


----------



## Ronin (May 3, 2008)

no one is online.....


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_cuz online sucks ass ... shitty lag and no voice chat make a very boring online  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 3, 2008)

Guys, I need Gamebattles profile links. I want to beat everyone here and get my ranking up >.>


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Guys, I need Gamebattles profile links. I want to beat everyone here and get my ranking up >.>



WELL GOOD LUCK WITH THAT SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

@ET



What's your current record anyways?


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

Ima go watch Iron Man in an hour and half, then after that I'll have time for some games... if Calam is here we can do those dubs, Nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Bah, I won't get to watch Iron Man today since my friends are being idiots and don't wanna go anymore. I'll probably just watch it online and be done with it.

@phantom

Well I'm gonna go out for a bit, I'll be back around 7ish if it's cool we'll play then.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Vio & Calam vs Tim &  PhantomX!??!

OH SHIT....i should have time hopefully..but don't bet on it.


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> but don't bet on it.



I'm not, lol. 

Is your Brawl disc still being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2008)

Anyone free?


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm not, lol.
> 
> Is your Brawl disc still being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



No it's fine checked it this morning.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Anyone want to battle?

Got sick of mk for a bit.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2008)

I'll fight ya Shi. D'ya know if we've added eachother yet?

EDIT*
Scratch that. It says ur already on my side.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Shirker said:


> I'll fight ya Shi. D'ya know if we've added eachother yet?



whats your brawl name?

edit: ok, u make room. final d.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2008)

Bname's BX 3


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

You better MAKE time, Calam


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You better MAKE time, Calam



No U!!! Yeah.....


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_anyone up to fight now  _


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Phantom.

Take pointers from Deps on his ROB.

Seriously, that's all.


----------



## K-deps (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Phantom.
> 
> Take pointers from Deps on his ROB.
> 
> Seriously, that's all.



My ROB is god tier


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2008)

gtg 'Mare. Thanks for the games. Sorry if I seemed rusty, this was my 1st online Brawl in, like, 3 weeks. Thought my ZSS has improved since our last encounter .

See you around.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

@Calam

Phantom is right, you better make time you bitch.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_yo good games shiriker ... the lag started killing both of us during the matches but the times it didn't fuck up were great  ... though tell me ... my taunt is great right  ... "You got Falcon Fuckd" :rofl  _


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> Phantom is right, you better make time you bitch.



Can we all start calling Cal a bitch now.

I'd find that fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Can we all start calling Cal a bitch now.
> 
> I'd find that fun.



I think we can, he won't mind.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Can we all start calling Cal a bitch now.
> 
> I'd find that fun.



YOU GUYS ALL FAIL!!

SHITNUGGETS!


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_calm down cal ... your nobodies bitch  _


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _calm down cal ... your nobodies bitch  _



SHITTITTIES! ME! WHUT!?


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> SHITTITTIES! ME! WHUT!?



so i can pretty much tell when you're bored the fuck off your rocker


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> so i can pretty much tell when you're bored the fuck off your rocker



Yeah u right. I'ma start woroking soon.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> SHITTITTIES! ME! WHUT!?


 _shutup bitch  _


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _shutup bitch  _



NO U! NO. JUST NO.


----------



## Ronin (May 3, 2008)

Timbers,deps ummm why did you take it off teams?

We were confused at the end of the match when we were just sitting there.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Timbers,deps ummm why did you take it off teams?
> 
> We were confused at the end of the match when we were just sitting there.



Because Cp Falcon doesn't apporove of ur manliness. Me on the other hand...I am the eptiome of man.


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

Ronon and calamity I added you both, Im ready to play when you are. Just in case u didnt get the message my Brawl Code is 4983-5527-7900


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

killfox said:


> Ronon and calamity I added you both, Im ready to play when you are. Just in case u didnt get the message my Brawl Code is 4983-5527-7900



That's cool. I'm playing Mario Kart right now though. Add ya later.


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

so like all of my deaths with wolf right now are SDs.

Awesome


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

I can go for a couple of matches. My FC is in my sig.


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Timbers,deps ummm why did you take it off teams?
> 
> We were confused at the end of the match when we were just sitting there.



I didn't touch it. I thought we were on team the entire time


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_whose up to fight  _


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I can go for a couple of matches. My FC is in my sig.


I added you, my brawl code is 4983-5527-7900


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_yo great games BH ... we took some great fights man ... but the only thing i got to say is ... work on the tilts with falco homie  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Great games Nightmare. Once again, I know my tilts will improve my game but I must learn how to use them better. Towards the end I was just playing around with some characters to see how good I can be with them. Your CF did get beat most of the time with my Falco. Did someone get "Falcon Fucked"


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_fuck you man  ... i want a rematch with Falcon and Falco  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 3, 2008)

On second thoughts, I'll use this space to proclaim my challenge =D Nightmare, let's Brawl tomorrow - Snake vs Falcon, and see who the best animal is =D


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_snake is a sneaky bastard  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _fuck you man  ... i want a rematch with Falcon and Falco  _



Whenever you want a rematch, I am up for it.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_what about now  ... I'll fight now and this time OWN FALCO  _


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> On second thoughts, I'll use this space to proclaim my challenge =D Nightmare, let's Brawl tomorrow - Snake vs Falcon, and see who the best animal is =D



Snake can just mortar slide the entire 2 minutes and probably won't take anymore than 20% damage.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Alright make a room and get ready to lose.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

I'm back, bitches.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_Bh join now  _


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm back, bitches.


U play brawl?


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_nvm ... killfox join now  _


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

lol it's stupid good how much FD favors illusions and warlock/falcon kicks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't join Nightmare. I have guest over. Killfox no offense but that was some bad lag in our one match. I couldn't handle it so i quit earlier than I wanted to.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol it's stupid good how much FD favors illusions and warlock/falcon kicks.


_Battlefield is gay  _


BrandonHeat said:


> Sorry I couldn't join Nightmare. I have guest over. Killfox no offense but that was some bad lag in our one match. I couldn't handle it so i quit earlier than I wanted to.


_No problem ... im done for the day now  ... yo Killfox ... good games but that lag man ... it just kept coming and going ... i had your ass when you were Ike but dude i froze and apparantly you didn't  _


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Sorry I couldn't join Nightmare. I have guest over. Killfox no offense but that was some bad lag in our one match. I couldn't handle it so i quit earlier than I wanted to.


We can play again on a smaller stage if you want.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_do that the next time we fight too man ... the lag in hyrule is insane ... jesus fucking christ  _


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Battlefield is gay  _
> 
> _No problem ... im done for the day now  ... yo Killfox ... good games but that lag man ... it just kept coming and going ... i had your ass when you were Ike but dude* i froze and apparantly you didn't * _



I could have sworn you were still fighting 

Lol, anyway with that Ike match aside were 1-1. Im looking forward to breaking our tie


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2008)

Lol.

Yoshi = Hilarious in Team Matches. Killing opponents as well as Timbers all over the place  (and myself)


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_nah dude ... it was at the complete end of the fight ... I/ME/NOT YOU froze ... i tried rolling, moving, hitting but could do anything ... then you hit me with the tilt and i was gone  _


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

PhantomX & Timber, what are your Brawl codes?


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Battlefield is gay  _



Is there any map besides FD you like playing on? lol I recall you saying you dislike Smashville and Yoshi Island too.

*killfox* They're in the SSBB FC thread.


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _nah dude ... it was at the complete end of the fight ... *I was frozen with fear* ... i tried rolling, moving, hitting but could do anything ... then you hit me with the tilt and i was gone  _


Fixed 

All jokes aside, next time Ill pick a smaller stage.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Is there any map besides FD you like playing on? lol I recall you saying you dislike Smashville and Yoshi Island too.
> 
> *killfox* They're in the SSBB FC thread.


_Hmm ... falcons place ... shadow moses ... pokemon stadiums(both) ... spear pillar ... Bridge of Eldin ... warioware place ... fire emblem place ... pirate ship ... i think thats it  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

killfox said:


> Fixed
> 
> All jokes aside, next time Ill pick a smaller stage.


_fuck you man   _


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Is there any map besides FD you like playing on? lol I recall you saying you dislike Smashville and Yoshi Island too.
> 
> *killfox* They're in the SSBB FC thread.


Care to give me a link?


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Hmm ... falcons place ... shadow moses ... pokemon stadiums(both) ... spear pillar ... Bridge of Eldin ... warioware place ... fire emblem place ... pirate ship ... i think thats it  _


Port Town, Castle Siege, pkmn stadium 1. I'll keep that in mind 


killfox said:


> Care to give me a link?



Ill get it.

Brawl friend codes


----------



## K-deps (May 3, 2008)

phantom play me?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

@Phantom, Timbers & Calam 

You guys ready to play?


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

Violent Nin, Timbers, and K-deps, I added you 3, add my brawl code so we can fight.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

getting on Tim,Vio, and PhantomX.

HURRY UP


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Go on MSN Calam.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

You guys.

Anyone up for a game?


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_yo i decided to also pick up Fox as a fighter of mine ... I have sorta gotten used to his movement and want to be on the same level i was in melee with him  ... anyone got tips for him  ... timbers wanna give some advice ... you too shion  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo i decided to also pick up Fox as a fighter of mine ... I have sorta gotten used to his movement and want to be on the same level i was in melee with him  ... anyone got tips for him  ... timbers wanna give some advice ... you too shion  _



you SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!

Tips: 

FIRST OF ALL, WTF!?!?!!?

Second, don't rush things.

Third, vs me to get some ideas on how FOXIE is played.


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You guys.
> 
> Anyone up for a game?


Im up for a game


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> you SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> Tips:
> 
> ...


_ you rush in and smash ... if not rush in and smash you grab ... then smash  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

I added u, but let me get a reply from Night first before we VS.

EDIT: how bout it night?

wanna have "practice" rounds?


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_my reply is already up 
EDIT: shit thats what ya meant ... nah that impossible for me to do now homie ... i have been done with brawl for a while ... im actually doing school work right now  ... but tomorrow if your free ... we fight man  
_


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _my reply is already up  _



..........

ok bro, tomorrow's good.

@killYOU

Ok, let's do this.

you host.


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

ok

edit.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2008)

_ so many edits  _


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

I made  room, join


----------



## Jazz (May 3, 2008)

Hi peoplez.

Believe it or not, I'm alive.

So would anyone like to play?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

I am free for some matches Mario.


----------



## Jazz (May 3, 2008)

Ok I'm gonna log on


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

I got destroyed lol. Good matches Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Hmmm.... couldn't really pull off much could you, eh Killfox?

lol

Good games bro.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Gotta say, nice sig Mario.


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

I was waiting for a match for so long I was more focused on the screen than actually playing the game, but that ass whoppin got me in focus lol. Im ready for another game if you want to.

Anyway I did have some good matches today, just ask Nightmare


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Gotta say, nice sig Mario.



Bro, he is WORKIN that sig.

@Killyou

Ok, lets vs again. u host.


----------



## killfox (May 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Bro, he is WORKIN that sig.
> 
> @Killyou
> 
> Ok, lets vs again. u host.


Hold on, someone else wants to match first, ill let you know when we can fight.


----------



## Jazz (May 4, 2008)

Why yes, my sig is awesome


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

@killfox

good timing, i gtg for a bit. brb.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Good matches Mario. Your pretty good with a lot of characters.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

I need to start practicing with Wolf. 

One of you losers must be looking for some matches.

Hopefully?


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_your wolf is annoying as fuck ... too bad my fox still sucks  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your wolf is annoying as fuck ... too bad my fox still sucks  _



I will train you


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_ then I will have godly Fox  _


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Before you do anything Night, you might wanna learn to shorthop. Fox's entire game revolves around it. 

Chuck in your Melee disc and practice with Fox or Sheik. Their initial jump animation in melee is only like 2 frames. If you get good with shorthops on them, you'll breeze through it in brawl. I think Fox's initial jump animation is like 4 or 5 frames in Brawl lol.

And FD caters to the faster characters. If anything I'd be more annoyed at your illusion spam and falcon kicks lol.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Before you do anything Night, you might wanna learn to shorthop. Fox's entire game revolves around it.
> 
> Chuck in your Melee disc and practice with Fox or Sheik. Their initial jump animation in melee is only like 2 frames. If you get good with shorthops on them, you'll breeze through it in brawl. I think Fox's initial jump animation is like 4 or 5 frames in Brawl lol.
> 
> And FD caters to the faster characters. If anything I'd be more annoyed at your illusion spam and falcon kicks lol.


_yeah your right about that ... i need to actually learn to jump properly with Fox in general ... his jump is fucking quick as shit compared the characters i use ... falcon kicks are the only thing i can hit you with at battlefield  ... i love the illusion move though ... nobody sees it and blocks to it most of the time  _


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

It's actually really easy to see lol. I don't think you had hit me with it once, but Wolf moves slow, so I normally couldn't punish you unless you were in fsmash range.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yeah your right about that ... i need to actually learn to jump properly with Fox in general ... his jump is fucking quick as shit compared the characters i use ... falcon kicks are the only thing i can hit you with at battlefield  ... i love the illusion move though ... nobody sees it and blocks to it most of the time  _



It's pretty much meant to be a surprise attack, but it works effectively to combo or get back on stages.

Also, you're gonna need work on his bair, since it is DEFINATELY not as good as in melee.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It's actually really easy to see lol. I don't think you had hit me with it once, but Wolf moves slow, so I normally couldn't punish you unless you were in fsmash range.


_we played at battlefield ... you can't illusion there or your dead ... at least i would be  _


"Shion" said:


> It's pretty much meant to be a surprise attack, but it works effectively to combo or get back on stages.
> 
> Also, you're gonna need work on his bair, since it is DEFINATELY not as good as in melee.


_bair  _


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Also, you're gonna need work on his bair, since it is DEFINATELY not as good as in melee.



Small range and small sweetspot. I dislike it outside of edgeguarding.

And like all his aerials are worse in Brawl lol. Fair is really the only improvement.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _we played at battlefield ... you can't illusion there or your dead ... at least i would be  _
> 
> _bair  _



lol, n00b. (jk, i lov u) (jk, i aint gay)

bair is a term used to describe his back aerial kick.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Small range and small sweetspot. I dislike it outside of edgeguarding.
> 
> And like all his aerials are worse in Brawl lol. Fair is really the only improvement.



I agree with you on that.

His Fair is actually effective this time around.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2008)

Mario is a traitor to his name.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_ oh that kick ... i love that kick ... i looks so fucking cool  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ oh that kick ... i love that kick ... i looks so fucking cool  _



that kick was so much SEX in melee...

Now it's more like BJ....


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Im off to bed.

See you guys later.

Peace


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2008)

Good games, killfox.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_im finished ... fight ya later guys  _


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Good games, killfox.


Thanks you 2.


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Im off to bed.
> 
> See you guys later.
> 
> Peace


Peace.


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Mario is a traitor to his name.


Phantom did you ever add me?


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

killfox said:


> Phantom did you ever add me?



Are you Hidan on Brawl?


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Are you Hidan on Brawl?



Yeah, that is his name.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

I'm on, brotha.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_and im off for now ... i gotta do some housewrok shit ... chores  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

I'm always on at the wrong time


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Anyone up for some training/matches in about 1-2 hours?


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Anyone up for some training/matches in about 1-2 hours?



  

How bout right now?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> How bout right now?



Lol, I can't right now. Nobody will Brawl with you, will they?


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Busy people at this time^

Im completely free right now, but not in about 3 hours.


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Busy people at this time^
> 
> Im completely free right now, but not in about 3 hours.



If you're still free play me.
Gotta try out some new peeps on your fox


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

K-deps said:


> If you're still free play me.
> Gotta try out some new peeps on your fox



Deps, have I fought you yet?


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Deps, have I fought you yet?



Not 1v1.
If you want we can 1v1 now?
You wanna?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Sure, I'm up for a few matches. You want to host?


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Sure, I'm up for a few matches. You want to host?



Sure see ya there.
BTW im gonna use characters I dont usually use so don't laugh at noobyness


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't look like I can join. Try and join my room and see if it works that way.


----------



## Kai (May 4, 2008)

Nice Metaknight vs Marth match Deps.


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

Kai said:


> Nice Metaknight vs Marth match Deps.



TOo bad I killed myself in the end
If the characters seemed random its because I was using random.

Also I found it impossible to time much of anything because of the input lag so it probably seemed that I fell into attacks. At least we don't get DC'd

Also Tranquilty.
Sorry I didn't forgot about you.
Kai was trying to join so I just pressed A quickly thinking you would join soon after.

If anyone wants to play Ill be free soon.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Awesome matches Night~ You have to learn there is nothing more powerful than Captain Falcon in pink  I got DCed at the end, but I'm still up for matches if anyone wants any. 

EDIT: @ Deps; don't worry about it, I think it was lagging on my WiFi anyway, so it might've messed up either way. I'll match you later though if you still want to.


----------



## Kai (May 4, 2008)

ET I don't think I've added you yet. Hook me up so we can play.


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

ok who dares face me.
Ill take anyone!!


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

K-deps said:


> ok who dares face me.
> Ill take anyone!!



Let's go =O


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Awesome matches Night~ You have to learn there is nothing more powerful than Captain Falcon in pink  I got DCed at the end, but I'm still up for matches if anyone wants any.
> 
> EDIT: @ Deps; don't worry about it, I think it was lagging on my WiFi anyway, so it might've messed up either way. I'll match you later though if you still want to.


_pick c falcon is ultimate win  _


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Let's go =O



Make the room and ill be there


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

Anyone feel like brawlin' for a bit?


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

ggz tranquility

Your G-dorf is annoying


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _anyone up to fight  _



I'll play a couple with you.
Make the room


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_already made homie  _


----------



## Ronin (May 4, 2008)

going online if anyone wants to brawl.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Up for a Falco vs. CF rematch?


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_sure ... im not playing at smashville  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Alright room made.


----------



## K-deps (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare
You gotta stop ONLY choosing FD.
There are other neutral stages out there. It's gettin annoying


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Guys, you should choose Big Blue more.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Guys, you should choose Big Blue more.



*THIS*

ET next time we play, Big Blue.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Nice matches Nightmare. Seems like you got the better of me for pretty much all of the matches. I hated your comebacks in certain matches.   Looks like I need to practice some more with certain characters.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Nightmare
> You gotta stop ONLY choosing FD.
> There are other neutral stages out there. It's gettin annoying


_no there isn't  ... only FD is the neutral stage ... battlefield and smashville are gay  _


BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches Nightmare. Seems like you got the better of me for pretty much all of the matches. I hated your comebacks in certain matches.   Looks like I need to practice some more with certain characters.


_ those comebacks was just me getting frustrated  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ those comebacks was just me getting frustrated  _



Thanks, now I know I need to practice more.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_your falco is pretty good though ... I got so fucking lucky in our Falco vs Falco ... you made a retard move and it was pure luck i won  _


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _no there isn't  ... only FD is the neutral stage ..._



lol I hope you're not serious about that.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

FD is so lame when played over and over.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_ i can't play on any other neutral ... my skill level goes down even lower than it already is  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

I accidentally didn't see how close I was to the edge of the field. Thats why I don't really like using the illusion move for attacking.  As for our Falco vs. CF, I kept rolling into your Falcon Punches. That sucked the most.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

I don't know how playing on smashville makes you a bad player though. It's basically FD with a moving platform.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_You got falcon fucked homie  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

The only neutral stage is non-existent >.> A stage will usually benefit one type of character over the other, so there can't really be a true 'neutral' stage =/ FD has that bulky area beneath the stage that is just horrible for certain characters, but a godsend to some. Sonic can spam his homing attack to stall beneath the ledge, essentially giving him more options than other characters. Stages that are closest to neutral in my opinion are Battlefield and Smashville.

EDIT: Actually, the stage closest to neutral is the one that hyper-nerfs Snake >.> Otherwise, you're just going to die anyway =P


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't know how playing on smashville makes you a bad player though. It's basically FD with a moving platform.


_nah my problem with it is that its too small for me to fight on ... i need at least FD size stage  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _nah my problem with it is that its too small for me to fight on ... i need at least FD size stage  _



Play Temple =P


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_Nah man ... temple is only for FFA ... then its fun ... otherwise 1v1 gets boring after like the first kill  _


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> The only neutral stage is non-existent >.> A stage will usually benefit one type of character over the other, so there can't really be a true 'neutral' stage =/ FD has that bulky area beneath the stage that is just horrible for certain characters, but a godsend to some. Sonic can spam his homing attack to stall beneath the ledge, essentially giving him more options than other characters. Stages that are closest to neutral in my opinion are Battlefield and Smashville.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, the stage closest to neutral is the one that hyper-nerfs Snake >.> Otherwise, you're just going to die anyway =P



BF caters to just about anyone with quick aerials. It's Marthland. 

Smashville I'd say is the most neutral. It's probably the best stage for Olimar, but other than that there's no apparent advantage that a character can take the advantage. 

FD is stupid good for any quick character. Yoshi's Island seems to be pretty balanced. The platform above kind of limits mobility to anybody on it, but that can be said for any character who's put in that position. Lylat has gay edges, but it's pretty fair. I'd say characters with multiple jumps would have the advantage there, due to near impossible ledgespike.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_so there really no such this as a neutral stage ... then fuck it ... from now on ... I will choose the most fucked up stage to fight on ... both c falcon stages ... norfair  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

I'm on now if anyone wants to battle. =D


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _so there really no such this as a neutral stage ... then fuck it ... from now on ... I will choose the most fucked up stage to fight on ... both c falcon stages ... norfair  _



CF stage is norfair? Not sure how that works. 

Looks like a ZSS or Olimar stage to me.

*ET* I can play a few matches. Basically however long till someone accepts my challenge on GB.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> CF stage is norfair? Not sure how that works.
> 
> Looks like a ZSS or Olimar stage to me.
> 
> *ET* I can play a few matches. Basically however long till someone accepts my challenge on GB.


_i know it isn't a falcon stage ... i was naming the first fucked up stages i had in my mind ... and Norfair is one of those stages  _


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

good few games ET.

We'll have to play earlier in the day I think though. We were getting some pretty sexy lag.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2008)

You're doing singles in GB now, Timbers?


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2008)

I guess I'll get on.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

I'll be going on if anyone wants to fight.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2008)

Lol, wtf is scrts?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

Poor Yoshi.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, wtf is scrts?


_I think its this dude who i got his code form the discussion thread ...  ... what a boring way to end the matches  ... ain't nobody on i want to play  _


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Lucas is counterpick to Lucario in every possible aspect.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_got that right ... too bad i still suck with lucas  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if the infinite grab on the psychic brats actually works? I haven't seen it done yet since I never play anyone using Ness or Lucas.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

I could go for a couple of matches.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

Great. I'll turn on the Wii now. Start a room, okay?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Room is up and waiting.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

Holy shit. 

dude, if that was me I apologize. My 2Wire's been acting up lately, but the lag wasn't _nearly_ that bad yesterday...


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

I thought it was me.  I only quit to make another room to see if it would get any better.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

is the room still open? I'd also like to give it another shot.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

I will get on my Wii right now and make a room. Hold on.

Edit: Room is up.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

i require one match with somebody, to test my SD card.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> i require one match with somebody, to test my SD card.



Screw u Timbers.


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

@ Timbers, Ill play you, im online.

On another note, I forgot who I was playing earlier, but they used sonic. Anyway, the first time I dont know how it disconnected, and the second time I disconnected because I had to go somewhere.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

I don't understand how to save replays lol.

Anybody know?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Shirker said:


> is the room still open? I'd also like to give it another shot.



Nice matches Shirker. You have a pretty good Sonic with some nice aerial combos. Too bad I couldn't see how good your Mario was. The lag spikes were insane at times but at least we got some games out of it. 

By the way, what did you think of my Falco? I need more opinions on how bad or good I am with him.


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't understand how to save replays lol.
> 
> Anybody know?



If a game is under 3 minutes after the match you will get an option to save the match. Usually is a Z button i think. Either way then you get a choice of either saving it on your Wii hard drive or on your SD, and that's it. then you can watch them and send them to friends. I send my replays to friends. ^_^


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2008)

There are ways to record more than 3 minute matches no? At least that's what it looks like on youtube.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> If a game is under 3 minutes after the match you will get an option to save the match. Usually is a Z button i think. Either way then you get a choice of either saving it on your Wii hard drive or on your SD, and that's it. then you can watch them and send them to friends. I send my replays to friends. ^_^



But matches over 3minutes. I've seen them on youtube, and they're definitely recorded using an SD card. How in the hell do they pull that off.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> There are ways to record more than 3 minute matches no? At least that's what it looks like on youtube.



Yeah.

Those are generally people who video record their matches using their computer, either with a program or device. That's how you get the best quality when recording matches.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

I saw a dude doing a kamehameha on youtube, BUT I COULDN'T DO IT!!!!

WTF!?!?!


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I saw a dude doing a kamehameha on youtube, BUT I COULDN'T DO IT!!!!
> 
> WTF!?!?!


...........


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

What up, killfox?


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_anybody here have medal of honor heroes 2 for the WII  _


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

Bored


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Those are generally people who video record their matches using their computer, either with a program or device. That's how you get the best quality when recording matches.



=s

Goddamnit. Everyone kept saying that an SD card was the best way to do it <.<


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

Guess no ones down for a match.....


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches Shirker. You have a pretty good Sonic with some nice aerial combos. Too bad I couldn't see how good your Mario was. The lag spikes were insane at times but at least we got some games out of it.
> 
> By the way, what did you think of my Falco? I need more opinions on how bad or good I am with him.



I'm sorry too. Mario's my best character. Thanks about the Sonic. I'm trying to prove to people how useful he is, plus he's my fav character, so I'm making it a point to be good with him. It's just too bad I can never land that _final_ kill. Oh well 

Seeing as how you won _every_ match (), it should be a good clue how good you are with falco. Good use of racking up damage with the blaster and stopping when I got out of it (Others just keep spamming it until I get too close and they're wide open ). You do good at recovering with his forwardB too, I can't try getting ledge hits in much without getting hit.

Everything else was pretty fair, you might need a _little_ work with him seeing as how I was able to hold my own with my own Falco (He's my 5th best), but you're doing pretty good with him so far.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Sonic is underrated because of his lack of killer moves. All you really need to do is land one good forward smash against someone of high percentage and you could knock them out. 

As for my Falco, thanks for the compliments. I am glad that all my hard training is amounting to some wins. I still have to work on finishing a match. I always get someone with high percentage but I can never land the final blow at times.  

My true test of improvement will be the upcoming tournament. I just hope I don't get matched up with someone like Shion off the bat. His Fox is murder.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> My true test of improvement will be the upcoming tournament. I just hope I don't get matched up with someone like Shion off the bat. His Fox is murder.



You shouldn't have trouble with Fox if you're Falco. Lasers halt his quick speed, and his up+B is an easy spike for Falco. Plus Falco has fast attacks, so he won't be getting circles run around him like most characters. Just don't leave yourself open to usmash. Just use quick attacks when Fox is close, or you'll get punished severely.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Timbers. I haven't really played against a good Fox user with my new and improved Falco. So I was worried his speed would get the best of me. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You shouldn't have trouble with Fox if you're Falco. Lasers halt his quick speed, and his up+B is an easy spike for Falco. Plus Falco has fast attacks, so he won't be getting circles run around him like most characters. Just don't leave yourself open to usmash. Just use quick attacks when Fox is close, or you'll get punished severely.



Falxo's b-air is also WAY superior over Fox's.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

I would do matches, but I have lag issues on SSBB at the moment, meanwhile on MK I can play perfectly fine on Wifi. :S


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

I wonder if nintendo's online server is having a major shit.....


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

I just had some good matches


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2008)

Hey killfox, those were good matches. I wanted to use my Marth against yours so that you can get use to not using Counter so much.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2008)

I think WiFi for Brawl might be in the crapper today b/c I had lag issues in another match we tried to play as well.


----------



## killfox (May 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Hey killfox, those were good matches. I wanted to use my Marth against yours so that you can get use to not using Counter so much.


Ya, I need to work on that , and im gonna try to start using another main, but im not sure who I want to work with.


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2008)

You really do have a knack for anticipating an attack but as you saw I started to see through it and when you use it too often, it leaves you open to an attack.


----------



## killfox (May 5, 2008)

Im working on developing a new stragety for Marth, anyway, how do you start off the fight as Zero suit?


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

Hold the shield button when pressing start at the character select screen. I think right now, she's my best character.


----------



## killfox (May 5, 2008)

Ya your pretty good with her.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

ZSS is a fun character. I just wish she had a shorter shorthop =\ She'd be the perfect character if she did. 

And I'll lol when someone loses money to tripping. Me and friend were both at 120 and 140 respectively, and I run up to grab him and trip, and he fsmashes me.

lol fail.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

Seems like Timbers need to practice walking first before he can run.


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

I hate it when I trip. It's so annoying.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Seems like Timbers need to practice walking first before he can run.



your friend trygon (RAGE) is stupid good with ganon. Closest match I've ever had using Lucario.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> your friend trygon (RAGE) is stupid good with ganon. Closest match I've ever had using Lucario.



Yeah he talks about matches with you a lot, but refuses to join this site. XD
I learned my Ganon from him and used him in a tourney last weekend was a lot of fun. Mine is not as good as his though. but I am working on it. I like doing Ganon mirrors with him and hoping he lands on warlock punches while he kicks me off the stage. Damn Warlock Pimp Kick! ;o;


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

Hmm, some fellow Ganon players. 

I only use him casually, never tried to bring him on as an alt in any regard.


----------



## PhantomX (May 5, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Yeah he talks about matches with you a lot, but refuses to join this site. XD
> I learned my Ganon from him and used him in a tourney last weekend was a lot of fun. Mine is not as good as his though. but I am working on it. I like doing Ganon mirrors with him and hoping he lands on warlock punches while he kicks me off the stage. Damn Warlock Pimp Kick! ;o;



Sparta Kick is definitely Ganondorf's "best" move...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

So I am online waiting to play this person named Killfox who pm me. and he has yet to join me online! >_<
That's it back to Mario Kart! >=O


----------



## killfox (May 5, 2008)

Sorry I had a few things to do


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

I'm up for a challenge if anyone wants one.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

well i am on atm, so i am up for anything. ^_^
i'll play you. just ended playing in some basic brawls. XD


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

Hmm, ok let me add you. You can go ahead and host, btw.

Edit:
Did it kick you off too, Dark Kakashi?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

fun matches link.
i am assuming the game kicked you out to?
I was toying with Pikachu too much there, i was going for a thunder finish but the game ended early. ;o;

Nice ZSS and Link though. good games man. 

Props for having almost the same "Back To Mario Kart" taunt. XD


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

Yes it did kick me off. It's been doing that a lot to me lately. And good games to be sure, your Wario was too much for my ZSS. I laughed when I saw you had almost the same taunt as me. I came up with it to use against my friends who have Mario Kart because I haven't gotten it yet. I'd like to fight you again sometime.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

who is hidan? 

Anyways fun matches. I think the items were lagging us some. That snorlax put us in like a 10 lagspike lol.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

this is why i play Mario Kart, i don't get kicked off. 

Either way, it was fun, i got a few fart kills in with Wario. 
I switched out of Wario to Ganon to try him out, i wanted to do the suicide grab with him the entire match but you kept avoiding the edge. ;o;

sure man we can play some other time. those were fun games and if it wasn't for the disconnect i would still be playing.

now off to check some stuff on my WII browser. i'll play you tomorrow if you want. =D


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> this is why i play Mario Kart, i don't get kicked off.
> 
> Either way, it was fun, i got a few fart kills in with Wario.
> I switched out of Wario to Ganon to try him out, i wanted to do the suicide grab with him the entire match but you kept avoiding the edge. ;o;
> ...



Lol, Ganoncide.


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

I have a friend who loves to do that, so that's why I avoid the ledge when facing Ganondorf.


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 5, 2008)

brawl online is epic fail at times. i just wish i knew how to update my router.


----------



## Nightmare (May 5, 2008)

_brawl online connectivity is really bad compared to other titles like Mario Kart and Medal Of Honor  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> your friend trygon (RAGE) is stupid good with ganon. Closest match I've ever had using Lucario.



I want to vs this guy

Does he have aim or something?


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I have a friend who loves to do that, so that's why I avoid the ledge when facing Ganondorf.


God, this. It's like impossible to do anything to ganon in the air. Warlock kick and dair totally ruin any followup attempt (unless you have a relatively quick uair with a nice range) and it's impossible to gimp him, because you're either going to end up helping his recovery (up special) or he'll end up suiciding with you (side special) 
It makes me baww.


Nightmare said:


> _brawl online connectivity is really bad compared to other titles like Mario Kart and Medal Of Honor  _



MoD is terrible in the respect that every player on there is scripting lol.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Anyone up for some quick matches before I return to Snake Eater? >.>


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

ill play a few et


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ill play a few et



KK. You make room, I'll be there in a minute or so.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Woah, random disconnect on the first match x_x


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

lol ganons side B.

Makes me sad.

Good games. Bit laggy but I can't expect super-awesome connection with dudes in Europe lol


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

I want to Brawl...















;-;


----------



## fcukinSN (May 5, 2008)

do these things actually work. why not just use a chat room or something o.o


----------



## Nightmare (May 5, 2008)

_do you mean does this forum thread work  _


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _do you mean does this forum thread work  _



So Nightmare, I herd ur afraid 2 fac3 mah Snake


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

I'm afraid to face any Snake. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Who wouldn't be afraid to face the "Soldier of Legend"? Snake is Top Tier, or High Tier at the very least. Although he's a beast in the right hands, he has his flaws too. Personally, I believe Marth is better, but Snake suits my playing style more.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Who wouldn't be afraid to face the "Soldier of Legend"? Snake is Top Tier, or High Tier at the very least. Although he's a beast in the right hands, he has his flaws too. Personally, I believe Marth is better, but Snake suits my playing style more.



How's this, I vs you with my Snake.

The one who wins is more badass snake than the ofher

Wanna go?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> How's this, I vs you with my Snake.
> 
> The one who wins is more badass snake than the ofher
> 
> Wanna go?



It's not in my nature to turn down challenges. You can host.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Yea.

Whats your brawl name again?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

It's Seven! Believe it!


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Ok, youre still added, im hosting atm.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Weird, it's not showing you online. Has WiFi froze again? Finally, it seems to be working.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Damn that was so close x_x Thankfully, Snake pulled through for me in the end n.n


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Damn that was so close x_x Thankfully, Snake pulled through for me in the end n.n



Good game dude.

Lag was HORRIBLE though.

We both could barely get the aaa combo in

Anyone else wanna VS?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

Pfft Snake, is all about Wario and Manliest Kill Fart!


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Hey kakashi, wanna vs my snake and yo wario???


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

I am playing Mario Kart atm, to unlock the final 2 characters i need to unlock, afterwards i guess i can put in brawl and play some matches. i'll see. probably in 30 minutes i will be free, depending if my pizza gets here.

if you are still on then, i will post and we can play some matches. if not anyone want to battle in like 30 minutes?! =D


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

I will be on^

ANYONE WANNA FIGHT MEEE????


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2008)

Well I have some free time and I always needed to practice against someone's Fox. I'm game


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Ok brandon, whats your brawl name.

I forget.

Ill host.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2008)

Brawl name is BH. I am already on and waiting.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

ok, im on 2


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

Seems the thread has some life again.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

I can make it have even more life...if I really bothered.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

@Calam

Lmao, no that won't necessary Cal.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> Lmao, no that won't necessary Cal.



Unfortunately, this board won't be graced by my epic off-topicness, because of a 6 page script I have to do.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

@BH

Don't hope you vs my Fox in the tourney

Lol @Snake vs Falco

My dumbass got off recovery and SD

You had me going pretty good in that one.

My pit came through nicely though

You got the game good when you beat my Sonic.

That last match with Ike was BADASS.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I knew my Falco wasn't ready to fight against the likes of you.  I had a couple of close matches with your Fox but you always pulled away towards the end. I really need to work on my air game since it becomes non existent at times. Any tips on how to improve my Falco?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Yeah I knew my Falco wasn't ready to fight against the likes of you.  I had a couple of close matches with your Fox but you always pulled away towards the end. I really need to work on my air game since it becomes non existent at times. Any tips on how to improve my Falco?


No offense, but you seem to do the same thing over and over.

You always AAA combo, then dash to edge and shoot 3 times, then side b, the AAA combo again.

To improve, try using his tilts a bit more, and use your dtill kick since Falco's is more badass.

Also use your back air kick since it is one of the best in the game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2008)

No offense taken. I have noticed that I need to add some variety to my moves. I think I am doing ok for someone who just picked up Falco for about a week. Well it looks like it's time to practice some more.  Thanks for the help Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> No offense taken. I have noticed that I need to add some variety to my moves. I think I am doing ok for someone who just picked up Falco for about a week. Well it looks like it's time to practice some more.  Thanks for the help Shion.



Yea.

Don't get me wrong though, you DO have potential with that feathery mother fucker.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

I've heard Falco is a difficult character to play, be this is true?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2008)

Personally I find it fun to play with Falco. Even though most of his move sets are a copy of Fox, he has his own play style. It takes time to master like any other character but the end result can be devastating. 

@Shion: 

I have potential.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yea.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, you DO have potential with that feathery mother fucker.



When's the last time we had a match Shion? I don't remeber...


----------



## PhantomX (May 5, 2008)

Falco isn't that hard to play... he just has a couple tricks that might take a while to get down (like his chain grabs or his double laser).


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Falco isn't that hard to play... he just has a couple tricks that might take a while to get down (like his chain grabs or his double laser).



GTFO Phantom I didn't say you could post here.:WOW


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> and use your dtill kick since Falco's is more badass.
> 
> Also use your back air kick since it is one of the best in the game.



His drill doesn't combo into anything, but it does do more damage (most of the time) 

His bair is fast, but I don't really see anything nice about it. Harbors no killpower and has a smaller reach than Fox's. Faster, though.

A lot better bairs in the game though.


----------



## Aeon (May 6, 2008)

I guess no one's on right now.


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> who is hidan?
> 
> Anyways fun matches. I think the items were lagging us some. That snorlax put us in like a 10 lagspike lol.


Im Hidan.


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

Anyone wanna fight? Im working on my falco.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

nobody is ever on when i am on! >_<


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I guess no one's on right now.



Probably too late on this, but I added you anyways for future matches.

lol DK, I don't see you online :<


----------



## Aeon (May 6, 2008)

What's your FC?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

that's cause i left cause no one is online. damnit timbers are you always on?! do you ever sleep?! 

off to play some mario kart.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Anyone up for a match? 

Edit: 

Never mind...fuck it, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Link83 said:


> What's your FC?


2062-8848-6045


Dark Kakashi said:


> that's cause i left cause no one is online. damnit timbers are you always on?! do you ever sleep?!
> 
> off to play some mario kart.



lol naw. I haven't played anyone but Kai and another friend today. 

It was surprising, Kai and I had no lag. Sure we disconnected still, but at least there was no ingame lag <.<


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

Wow, you guys are on 14/7 all year round.


----------



## Maycara (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone up for a match?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Never mind...fuck it, I'm going to bed.



This time you sig chick has one "ball" on her "sword" 

Anyway....how goes the SSBB folks? I am down and out for probably 2-3 more months...  but I will be back! lol


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> This time you sig chick has one "ball" on her "sword"



Gawdam it Minz.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Minzara said:


> This time you sig chick has one "ball" on her "sword"
> 
> Anyway....how goes the SSBB folks? I am down and out for probably 2-3 more months...  but I will be back! lol



You really worry me sometimes Minz. But I guess it shows what you really want to see rather than what's there.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## K-deps (May 6, 2008)

I'm up for some games.
Anyone free let me know


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_join my game if you wanna fight deps  _


----------



## K-deps (May 6, 2008)

all right
be there in a sec
DONT LEAVE


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_ i can't fight deps ... your too good for my fox   ... i need to work on fox with someone easier ... i mean granted i kinda kept up with you in our fights but i lost  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches. Need to practice my Falco more.


----------



## K-deps (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ i can't fight deps ... your too good for my fox   ... i need to work on fox with someone easier ... i mean granted i kinda kept up with you in our fights but i lost  _



Your Fox can get better.
Just don't spam smashes and use D-air more.

Who wants to play me im bored


----------



## K-deps (May 6, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Anyone up for some matches. Need to practice my Falco more.



PLAY ME!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Online and waiting K-Deps.


----------



## K-deps (May 6, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Online and waiting K-Deps.



cool ill be using some new characters so i might do really bad


----------



## Aeon (May 6, 2008)

Timber, are you Flare on wifi? If so, good matches. Caught me a little of guard there, I didn't know who it was.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Your Fox can get better.
> Just don't spam smashes and use D-air more.
> 
> Who wants to play me im bored


_Dair  ... i don't use that ... too risky for me since i can't aim it well and it leaves me open ... which is why i used the other Air moves so much  ... fox smashes are win ... if you can't dodge em then im doing something with fox right   _


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Timber, are you Flare on wifi? If so, good matches. Caught me a little of guard there, I didn't know who it was.



Yeah, fun matches.


----------



## Aeon (May 6, 2008)

Your Marth really had me on my toes. I was already worn out from fighting that Sonic guy who was in the first match. I need to get better.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Anyone wanna do some matches at 6:00?


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Your Marth really had me on my toes. I was already worn out from fighting that Sonic guy who was in the first match. I need to get better.



Well if I can give you any input. Try avoid rolling so much. It's how I racked up most of my damage on you.


----------



## Ronin (May 6, 2008)

This thread seems to be dying, I might me going online in about 30 minutes(7:00).

That tourney is fast approaching as well. Everyone ready?

No ones online.......


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

I didn't sign up for tourney.

Balls.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

I am far from ready, been to busy playing MK.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

I'm not in the tourny either


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_i already dropped out of the tourney  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

I'm just about ready for the tourney. Just need a little more practice in the next couple of days. 

Looks like some of the regulars aren't in the tourney. Lazy bums.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

Not lazy, just no time


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_since this modfuck is homo at best ... anyone up to fight here  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_FIGHT ME YOU COWARDS ... MAH FOXIE NEEDS TRAINING  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

So you stop complaining, I will fight you.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_join my room now  _


----------



## K-deps (May 6, 2008)

Fun games Nin timbers and other guy.
As you guys saw I suck at FFA


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

If anyone wants to brawl join my room.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_BH and killfox im out of that game guys ... the lag is killing me every fucking time  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

The lag is pretty bad for some reason. Either way nice matches Nightmare and killfox. I hope you enjoyed my Lucas.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Fun games Nin timbers and other guy.
> As you guys saw I suck at FFA



Yep, fun games indeed. 

I really need to stop doing Ike's N-air when falling off the stage, makes recovering almost impossible.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> The lag is pretty bad for some reason. Either way nice matches Nightmare and killfox. I hope you enjoyed my Lucas.


_dude the lag was unbearable man ... why do you think i dropped out of the match ... theres a tolerance level of lag i can take ... our FFA were really pushing that limit  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

I think I had that kind of lag with killfox before. In our matches there wasn't that bad of lag.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_exactly ... with BH Vs Nightmare (AKA The Beast) ... i had like no lag ... maybe for 1 second it lagged but then the rest was perfect ... i guess FFA between us 3 can't be done  ... fucking gay ass server  _


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

The lag was horrible, half my deaths were lag related  , either way, good matches. BH, you have a killer Lucas, and a nice Falco. Im suprized i won that 2nd to last match lol.

Anyway I wish there was a way to play lag free, because sometimes I couldnt move and I got knocked off, and by the time I could move again there was no way for me to recover.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

killfox said:


> The lag was horrible, half my deaths were lag related  , either way, good matches. BH, you have a killer Lucas, and a nice Falco. Im suprized i won that 2nd to last match lol.
> 
> Anyway I wish there was a way to play lag free, because sometimes I couldnt move and I got knocked off, and by the time I could move again there was no way for me to recover.


_Exactly man ... my lag with Fox and Falcon did the exact same shit ... i killed myself cuz of the shit reaction like 3 times  ... work of your marth though  ... he has potential to be really good  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

By the way nice Fox Nightmare. For just picking him up a while ago, your doing pretty good. 

Apparently my Falco is becoming a little predictable since you were just countering my attacks before I could land them. I was trying to use tilts more but at times I couldn't land them so easily. Well back to the drawing board for combos.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> By the way nice Fox Nightmare. For just picking him up a while ago, your doing pretty good.
> 
> Apparently my Falco is becoming a little predictable since you were just countering my attacks before I could land them. I was trying to use tilts more but at times I couldn't land them so easily. Well back to the drawing board for combos.


_you know you love the way i was reading your sideB special and countering it with my reflector shield   _


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

Im gonna work on my snake 2, Snake and Marth are gonna be my mains (after more work). Also, my friend has a kick ass game@watch and a kick ass R.O.B (although it may be hard to believe). I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_Everyone play ROB like an asshole ... they just spam his strongest moves to no end  _


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

Its not my fault R.O.B is cheap deadly


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_ ROB was a useless addition to brawl IMO  ... they should have put like Knucles or Shadow instead of ROB  _


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

Since Snake is a playstation, in the next game they should include more PS characters. *CoughCLOUDCough*


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ ROB was a useless addition to brawl IMO  _



I agree with this statement. I feel like ROB just doesn't fit with the whole Brawl universe and that they could have found a better character to replace him.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

killfox said:


> Im gonna work on my snake 2, Snake and Marth are gonna be my mains (after more work). Also, my friend has a kick ass game@watch and a kick ass R.O.B (although it may be hard to believe). I couldnt believe it.



What's not to believe? Both of them are amazing, and I play them... in fact, my R.O.B. wrecks shop when I play him in doubles... I usually have 2-3 stocks left after every match.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_Final Fantasy character  ... they should put dry bones in it  ... or shadow 
EDIT: phantom does a have a deadly cheap ROB  
_


----------



## killfox (May 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> What's not to believe? Both of them are amazing, and I play them... in fact, my R.O.B. wrecks shop when I play him in doubles... I usually have 2-3 stocks left after every match.


Maybe its just hard for me to believe because I suck with R.O.B


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

To hell with all the characters you guys mentioned, only one person belongs to be there and that's Mega Man.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_megaman would be a male samus dude with a sword (i don't mean his other sword ) _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> To hell with all the characters you guys mentioned, only one person belongs to be there and that's Mega Man.



I like your thinking.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

@Nightmare

It's Mega Man damnit! 

I think he would be designed very differently from Samus, since Sakurai would want to avoid clones.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

ROB was pretty irrelevant to be added, I agree. He's by no means a bad character, but he feels about out-of-place as Snake does. 

Mega man would be killer.



Violent-nin said:


> I think he would be designed very differently from Samus, since Sakurai would want to avoid clones.


It'd probably work in the same respect that Fox and Falco's movesets are similiar, but their playstyle is quite different. 

Also Ganon/CF lol.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Nightmare
> 
> It's Mega Man damnit!
> 
> I think he would be designed very differently from Samus, since Sakurai would want to avoid clones.


_maybe ... cuz heres how i see megaman ... lil laser beam from his blaster ... he shoot bombs and has his sword and whatever his recovery would be  ... samus ... charge shot blaster, missiles and bombs and her recovery ... she ain't got a sword but ZSS has a mid range weapon on her all the time ... see what im saying ... :WOW _


----------



## K-deps (May 6, 2008)

I <3 R.O.B.
that is all


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_This game needs Shadow as a fighter ... not as a bad ass assist trophy 
EDIT: I have 3000 posts :WOW 
_


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Am I the only one that hated Shadow being introduced to the franchise. Tails or Knuckles would've been kickass.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_I would have been so damn excited if Knuckles or Shadow were put in the game ... tails would be kinda lame to fight with ... i love the lil guy but i can't picture him being a good fighter ... knuckles on the other hand would destroy  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Knuckles would be better than Shadow. At least Knuckles would have a variety of attacks other than being a clone of Sonic.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I would have been so damn excited if Knuckles or Shadow were put in the game ... tails would be kinda lame to fight with ... i love the lil guy but i can't picture him being a good fighter ... knuckles on the other hand would destroy  _



Lucas was a pussy and he rapes in Brawl. It was faulty programming that makes infinites possible on him, not his moveset.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _maybe ... cuz heres how i see megaman ... lil laser beam from his blaster ... he shoot bombs and has his sword and whatever his recovery would be  ... samus ... charge shot blaster, missiles and bombs and her recovery ... she ain't got a sword but ZSS has a mid range weapon on her all the time ... see what im saying ... :WOW _



Sword? Aren't you thinking of Mega Man X? Don't get me wrong I love X, but I'm pretty sure they'd put in the original Mega Man in before they put in X or Zero.

For move-set since through out the Mega Man games, he takes his opponents abilities I believe there are a lot of options and ways they could go to come up with Mega Mans move set. His neutral B would be his charge shot more than likely like Samus, but I think they'd make everything else very different from Samus.

Why Mega Man should be there? because he's been with Nintendo just as long as anyone and he deserves to be there far more than say Shadow or someone, no offense to Shadow fans.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

Sonic, Snake, AND ROB feel out of place, imo.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_what man .. shadow would not be a clone of sonic ... shadow has more power not speed ... if anything shadow is more like knuckles ... which is why i wanted either of them to be in the game :WOW ... i see what your saying timbers ... i guess tails like lucas has potential to be a beast ... and its not that i don't like megaman ... its just i would rather see Knuckles or Shadow fighting  
_


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Sonic, Snake, AND ROB feel out of place, imo.



Nah on Sonic. He still has that family-friendly feel about him.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Mega Man and Rush would destroy Shadow and Knuckles any day of the week.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Mega Man and Rush would destroy Shadow and Knuckles any day of the week.



Tails and Knuckles=Rush and Mega Man

However I don't have a fucking clue why they'd add Rush.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Knuckles can glide and would have a better close range attacks than Sonic or Shadow would have. 

I would agree that Mega Man would be a great choice for future games. The original Mega Man needs to recognized since it appears that everyone has forgotten him.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Tails and Knuckles=Rush and Mega Man
> 
> However I don't have a fucking clue why they'd add Rush.



Don't really agree with the Tails and Knuckes = Rush and Mega Man, but that's your opinion.

Oh I wasn't saying they should add him, I was just trying to emphasize Mega Man and Rush are better. 

I could see the implementing Rush into Mega Man's move set, say for Mega Man's up and and B he'd spring board off Rush like he did in the games, similar to Sonic's recovery.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> *Knuckles can glide and would have a better close range attacks than Sonic or Shadow would have. *
> 
> I would agree that Mega Man would be a great choice for future games. The original Mega Man needs to recognized since it appears that everyone has forgotten him.


_of course man ... he stronger than them ... but shadow lacks the speed Sonic Holds so he would IMO fight more like knuckles ... though megaman would have been a cool addition .. something unexpected and unique ... i really believe ROB and snake are useless to this game  _


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Screw you all CALAMITY for brawl. That, or Bomberman and/or Megaman.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Nah I think Snake and ROB were both great additions.

Snake because, he's very different from everyone else.

And ROB because he's a very interesting character to play as and is a nice addition to the roster especially to old school gamers.

Edit:

@Calam

Yeah Calmity's FS would be something like Super Date Rape, which would cause ESRB to get involved and then SSBB would get banned everywhere.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't really agree with the Tails and Knuckes = Rush and Mega Man, but that's your opinion.



Not a Sonic fan, huh. 

Assuming assist trophies still exist in the next expansion of SSB, I'd see Rush being implemented that way. It'd be weird as his moveset lol. Sonic's spring just falls down off the stage. Seeing Rush just kind of..disappear each time, would be weird, lol.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Screw you all CALAMITY for brawl. That, or Bomberman and/or Megaman.


_Bomberman  ... his games are so much fun  _


Violent-nin said:


> Nah I think Snake and ROB were both great additions.
> 
> Snake because, he's very different from everyone else.
> 
> And ROB because he's a very interesting character to play as and is a nice addition to the roster especially to old school gamers.


_i respect your opinion but i will still feel that ROB and snake were not needed  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _of course man ... he stronger than them ... but shadow lacks the speed Sonic Holds so he would IMO fight more like knuckles ... though megaman would have been a cool addition .. something unexpected and unique ... i really believe ROB and snake are useless to this game  _



ROB is useless IMO^

But not Snake, Snake is iconic.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ROB is useless IMO^
> 
> But not Snake, Snake is iconic.


_ snake fan too  _


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> Yeah Calmity's FS would be something like Super Date Rape, which would cause ESRB to get involved and then SSBB would get banned everywhere.



Lulz....

Anway, alot of people were bitching about ROB being in Brawl. I was like what the hell is worng with him? I liked his addition.




Nightmare said:


> Bomberman  ... his games are so much fun



Yesh...they are  indeed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ snake fan too  _



Who isn't a Snake fan?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ snake fan too  _



BH and I have good Snake matches


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Not a Sonic fan, huh.
> 
> Assuming assist trophies still exist in the next expansion of SSB, I'd see Rush being implemented that way. It'd be weird as his moveset lol. Sonic's spring just falls down off the stage. Seeing Rush just kind of..disappear each time, would be weird, lol.



Well..I was more of a Mario fan growing up, but don't get me wrong I still like Sonic, it's just obviously Mega Man/Mega Man X is my favorite video game character so I go pretty fan boyish when it comes to the him. 



Nightmare said:


> _Bomberman  ... his games are so much fun  _
> 
> _i respect your opinion but i will still feel that ROB and snake were not needed  _



Bomberman would of definitely been interesting.

Yeah it's alright, everyone has their own opinion, some feel Snake and ROB belong to SSBB while others don't.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz....
> 
> Anway, alot of people were bitching about ROB being in Brawl. I was like what the hell is worng with him? I liked his addition.
> 
> ...


_man i remember my old ass gameboy color and playingthat shit all fuckin day ... i was sneaking my GB into school and playing it with everybody else beating levels and trying to hit the boss first  _


BrandonHeat said:


> Who isn't a Snake fan?


_You gotz a point  _


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah it's alright, everyone has their own opinion, some feel Snake and ROB belong to SSBB while others don't.



Alot of people startd off hating/bitching/complaining about ROB being in. Yeah, sure they could of had Bomberman/Knux/Tails/MM, but I was pleased nonetheless. 

Alot of people wanted that guy in the dark suit from F-Zero. I was like "meh".


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Alot of people startd off hating/bitching/complaining about ROB being in. Yeah, sure they could of had Bomberman/Knux/Tails/MM, but I was pleased nonetheless.
> 
> Alot of people wanted that guy in the dark suit from F-Zero. I was like "meh".



I would have preferred him over ROB....

Megaman was just a complete letdown that he didn't make the roster.......


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_Shadow should have made the roster  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I would have preferred him over ROB....
> 
> *Megaman was just a complete letdown that he didn't make the roster*.......



Agreed, Nintendo really screwed up on that one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Megaman was just a complete letdown that he didn't make the roster.......



At least I still have Mega Man Anniversary Collection to play.


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I would have preferred him over ROB....
> 
> Megaman was just a complete letdown that he didn't make the roster.......



Ah now i remeber his name Black Shadow...I think. He would of had an interesting moveset I guess...but G'dorf>>>>Black Shadow


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Agreed, Nintendo really screwed up on that one.



Seriously, he didn't even make the damn assist trophies.

Also, why didn't midna get an assist trophy??

Or bomberban, or even the damned balloon fighters?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2008)

Because trophies like Custom Robo stole their spots.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Seriously, he didn't even make the damn assist trophies.
> 
> Also, why didn't midna get an assist trophy??
> 
> Or bomberban, or even the damned balloon fighters?



I have no idea, it really was dumb that none of those characters didn't even get to be AT's in Brawl.


----------



## Nightmare (May 6, 2008)

_Nintendo really IMO fucked up on assist trophies ... like Waluigi is a personal favorite of mine, shadow as well but then there really is no other trophy that makes me be like ... "ZOMG I CAN'T BELIEVE ITS THEM"_


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Nintendo really IMO fucked up on assist trophies ... like Waluigi is a personal favorite of mine, shadow as well but then there really is no other trophy that makes me be like ... "ZOMG I CAN'T BELIEVE ITS THEM"_



Yeah...that much is true. On the flipside, I was extremely happy to see Issac,  and Ray in Brawl.

But goddamit, my girl Lyn wasn't playable. I abosolutely love her. Lyn>Ike.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Snake is iconic.



So is the Pope, and yet i don't see him sanctifying Mario with a 24 karot-plated crucifix.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah...that much is true. On the flipside, I was extremely happy to see Issac,  and Ray in Brawl.
> 
> But goddamit, my girl Lyn wasn't playable. I abosolutely love her. *Lyn>Ike*.



QFT.



Timbers said:


> So is the Pope, and yet i don't see him sanctifying Mario with a 24 karot-plated crucifix.





Good point.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

You guys, your pedophilia is running rampant again


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You guys, your pedophilia is running rampant again



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

Pedophilia?

U talkin bout v-nin???


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Pedophilia?
> 
> U talkin bout v-nin???



No he's talking about u...


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No he's talking about u...



ME!?!

........i don't find pleasure in small children 

I prefer an 18 year, slim, junk in da trunk, melon titties latina or asian.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I prefer an 18 year, slim, junk in da trunk, melon titties latina or asian.



Damn  right!


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I prefer an 8 year old, slim, junk in da trunk, melon titties latina or asian.



just passing through.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Pedophilia?
> 
> U talkin bout v-nin???



What the hell. :S

All my girls are legal, or barely legal.

Edit:

*Sigh*

This thread dies around 11, how sad.


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ME!?!
> 
> ........i don't find pleasure in small children
> 
> I prefer an 18 year, slim, junk in da trunk, melon  latina or asian men.



Lol "Shion"

 LOL I don't know whut you were looking @ Timbers, but I clearly saw this.^:WOW


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> no u



oh              u


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> oh              u



...Lol wtf?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Timbers is one sneaky bastard.

@Calam

Come play MK, Battle mode is too fun.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

hey nin hey nin guess what

buy me mk


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Tim and Vio...lol.

Oh god....let's not turn this board into our playpen.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> hey nin hey nin guess what
> 
> buy me mk



Hey Tim, hey Tim guess what.

Hell no. 

Especially since you bitches don't wanna play.


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hey Tim, hey Tim guess what.
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> Especially since you bitches don't wanna play.



Hey guys, hey guess what?

 I am epic.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

If you somehow get an ffa together, I'll play. 

Singles have felt boring to me for a few days.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Agreed that singles have been boring.

Hey bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Cal, wanna do a ffa with me and Timbers?


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> If you somehow get an ffa together, I'll play.
> 
> Singles have felt boring to me for a few days.



Well I won't be able to participate. I have to revise this script...


1v1= cocentration taxing after a while.

FFA=


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Geez Cal, you really are good for nothing.


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Agreed that singles have been boring.
> 
> *Hey bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Ca*l, wanna do a ffa with me and Timbers?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Glad you approve of your nick name.


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Glad you approve of your nick name.



Lol how I could I refuse it makes things more interesting around here. It's boring as hell.

Btw, this thread quickly becoming one of our MSN shit convos.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol how I could I refuse it makes things more interesting around here. It's boring as hell.
> 
> Btw, this thread quickly becoming one of our MSN shit convos.





Very true.

It was you who wished for this after all.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

mods care fuck all about this thread, so oh well.


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> mods care fuck all about this thread, so oh well.



*BAR WEEP GRANA WEEP NINI BONG!!!*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

That's mostly because DShow is god knows where at the moment.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's mostly because DShow is whoring mario kart at the moment.



yer. **


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's mostly because DShow is god knows where at the moment.



I'm surpirsed he hasn't shown up, especially since his thread has gone to hell. I wonder what his reaction will be when he sees what this thread has come to.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

More than likely something like this...


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> More than likely something like this...



If I had to guess I would say .


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Maybe. 

@Timbers, Phantom and D K

Stop lurking.


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Maybe.
> 
> @Timbers, Phantom and D K
> 
> Stop lurking.



Phantom and Timbers seem to like to lurk this thread. DK actually post quite a bit. 

Lol....


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Seems like I Brought some life to this thread earlier with my convo about R.O.B, and it brought up other convos, but now this?  Anyway Im going to bed see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers, Phantom and D K
> 
> Stop lurking.



no               u


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yes Nin, Mega Man is the greatest character ever.



Glad you agree.


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_nice set ... i think im gonna make a shadow set now  _


----------



## Maycara (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Gawdam it Minz.



in the flesh...wait that really doesn't work online does it? lol



Violent-nin said:


> You really worry me sometimes Minz. But I guess it shows what you really want to see rather than what's there.



Hmm you could have a point there, but atleast I am just "noticing" the pictures, and not actually posting the pictures with chicks with "balls" I think we might have a bigger problem there,


----------



## PhantomX (May 7, 2008)

I lurk everywhere.

It's mostly a bad habit that I developed back when I was an IRCer... you just sit on a page and afk for the entire day


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Yes I like looking for balls in pictures, because I don't really care much for girls if you get my drift.



It's alright Minz, it was pretty obvious to everyone what you were into.


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_fuck i can't find a good avatar  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2008)

Why does Shadow look like Axel?


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_Whose axel  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2008)

A bad guy from Kingdom Hearts 2.


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_i see  ... well shadow came first so axel looks like shadow  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2008)

I meant Shadow was dressed up like Axel.  

*Spoiler*: _Axel_


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_holy shit he looks exactly like him  ... this is a fanart i found ... don't know anything about Axel but shadow looks cool  _


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

lol Kingdom Hearts crossover.

It's well done though I'll admit, I just hate shadow. It's like emo the hedgehog.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol Kingdom Hearts crossover.
> 
> It's well done though I'll admit, I just hate shadow. It's like emo the hedgehog.



Thus spoke Timbers. And the world was full of lol again.


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol Kingdom Hearts crossover.
> 
> It's well done though I'll admit, I just hate shadow. It's like emo the hedgehog.


_everybody says that ... though deep inside everyone likes shadow more than sonic  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It's like emo the hedgehog.



Which makes Axel a great representation of him.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _everybody says that ... though deep inside everyone likes shadow more than sonic  _



WTF BLASPHEMY! NEXT YOU'RE GOING TO SAY NIGHTMARE IS COOLER THAN SIEGFRIED D:

In other, more serious business; ****ing blasphemy!


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_dude ... Of course i think Nightmare is cooler than Siegfried ... the reason why i had my name change to Nightmare and not Siegfried  _


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _everybody says that ... though deep inside everyone likes shadow more than sonic  _



Axel was awesome. I went around for 6 months asking everybody "Got it memorized?" because thats how badass he was.

And since you haven't played one of God's gifts to man, you probably won't understand that reference.

lol, Sonic>>>>Shadow.


----------



## K-deps (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Axel was awesome. I went around for 6 months asking everybody "Got it memorized?" because thats how badass he was.
> 
> And since you haven't played one of God's gifts to man, you probably won't understand that reference.
> 
> lol, Sonic>>>>Shadow.



I did the exact same thing.
Sadly only a few people realized what I was talking about.....Got it memorized?


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_Shadow >>>>>>>.>>>>>>>>> Sonic   _


----------



## K-deps (May 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Shadow >>>>>>>.>>>>>>>>> Sonic   _



nooooob


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_you wish ... though i don't see you denying Shadow >> Sonic  _


----------



## Toffeeman (May 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Shadow >>>>>>>.>>>>>>>>> Sonic   _



Bah, nonsense.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

K-deps said:


> nooooob



is deps up for some doubles today?


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Bah, nonsense.


_I can understand why you say it ... but everyone here (except you) likes shadow more  _


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I can understand why you say it ... but everyone here (except you) likes shadow more  _



Sonic>>>>>>Shadow

and my opinion means everything


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Sonic>>>>>>Shadow
> 
> and my opinion means everything


_ more arrogant than me  ...  ... your opinion man ... but the more you keep seeing my cool ass set the more you will move over to shadow's side  _


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ more arrogant than me  ...  ... your opinion man ... but the more you keep seeing my cool ass set the more you will move over to shadow's side  _



i like it because he's cosplaying axel.


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_only a matter of time before you say "I like it because its shadow"  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

@Calmity & Timbers

Fun games as always guys.

Lol @ Cal when he got juggled.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol @ Cal when he got juggled.



Proof he's a bitch.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Sup everyone


----------



## K-deps (May 7, 2008)

zomg timbers im at the library


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

K-deps said:


> zomg timbers im at the library



I don't believe you


----------



## K-deps (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't believe you



back!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronin (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't believe you



I second this statement.

On another note, I just finished watching Pulp fiction and I'm reminded of why Samuel L Jackson is one badass Mofo.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Damn right Sam Jackson is a bad ass mofo. 

 @ your avy.


----------



## Ronin (May 7, 2008)

Thread's been pretty slow lately. How's everyone's brawling going? I havent touched the game in forever, I looked at it yesterday, but that was about it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Probably because everyone is busy with finals and projects at the moment. You were supposed to come online yesterday, but you never did you prick.


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_brawl is annoying me ... i keep having these daydreams where WIFI on brawl will have voicechat ... then i stop dreaming and get pissed ... brawl without the ability to talk shit in person is just not the same  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2008)

Anyone want to brawl?

Im feeling froggy.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Im down for a match.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2008)

u host, killfox.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Ill host in about 2 mins.


----------



## Ronin (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Probably because everyone is busy with finals and projects at the moment. You were supposed to come online yesterday, but you never did you prick.



You asked me if I wanted to brawl and I sent ya a message but got no answer back so I just went on about my business.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You asked me if I wanted to brawl and I sent ya a message but got no answer back so I just went on about my business.



What? :S

I asked you if you wanted to play and you said lemme see if I have the game, then said nothing after that, so I'm like wtf..and went and played MK.


----------



## Ronin (May 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What? :S
> 
> I asked you if you wanted to play and you said lemme see if I have the game, then said nothing after that, so I'm like wtf..and went and played MK.



I came back and said that I have it, it was typed in red....RED. Then I looked up and it said you appear to be offline so, I didnt bother to go online(WII). I figured you were out getting drunk or something of the sort.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Fun matches Shion, nice fox, but you seemed much harder the very first time I fought you, I guess Im just getting better.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Who wants to brawl?!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I came back and said that I have it, it was typed in red....RED. Then I looked up and it said you appear to be offline so, I didnt bother to go online(WII). I figured you were out getting drunk or something of the sort.



Didn't get that message man, wouldn't surprise me if MSN was acting retarded and some of our messages didn't reach the other person.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Fun matches Link, but I only played the 3rd , and last match, all the other matches were my cousin. I wasnt gonna play the last match but I saw the potential for a fun match (when the 3rd person joined). Although I didnt play that much what do you think about my Marth?

You should remember the last match, but probably not the 3rd. And tell your friend who joined hes good. ^_^


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2008)

Yeah those were nice matches. I can't quite remember which one was the 3rd match though. Who were you fighting as? Oh yeah, and my friend's Snake is deadly. I can't beat him. He would wipe the floor with you, I'm afraid. He was at a disadvantage that match because I kept going after him only.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Never know until I try, but yea he was pretty strong. Also, I was Marth in the 3rd match. Its funny that the 2 matches I played I won lol , and Nice MK. Oh, and my cousin sucks lol, he tried using marth (but failed), his Wario is garbadge, and his Ike is horrible lol. Although this is his first day playing, but he has played SSBM.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 7, 2008)

It was fun I finally got to play Brawl with more people, but the disconnect fucked it up!
I'm going back to MK. I don't want to get mad at the disconnects. >_>
Though fun matches Tim and Bayo. btw Bayo, my friend RAGE/Trygon joined our matches and so did my friends Fz. >_>


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

I'm almost positive I had Fz added at one point, but he's not on my list now.


----------



## killfox (May 7, 2008)

Dark Kakashi wanna brawl? Ive never fought you before.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2008)

I hate when you're in a 3 man FFA against friends, then they gang up on you.

Asswipes.........

....even though i won, it's gay shit.


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2008)

killfox said:


> Never know until I try, but yea he was pretty strong. Also, I was Marth in the 3rd match. Its funny that the 2 matches I played I won lol , and Nice MK. Oh, and my cousin sucks lol, he tried using marth (but failed), his Wario is garbadge, and his Ike is horrible lol. Although this is his first day playing, but he has played SSBM.



I just started working on Meta Knight last night so I haven't quite gotten as good as I probably can. Did I use him in the 3rd match? I can't remember and it's annoying. Anyway, whichever Marth I fought still needs to work on using Counter. You or your cousin, not sure who it was.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 8, 2008)

killfox said:


> Dark Kakashi wanna brawl? Ive never fought you before.



Sorry about that, I was online playing Mario Kart, I'll try to get back on later tonight like in 1 hour, so if you are free then, I can get in some matches. ^_^


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2008)

@Killfox

Speaking about counters, you tend to over-use yours a little bit.

Kind of easy to tell when you gonna use it.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 8, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Killfox
> 
> Speaking about counters, you tend to over-use yours a little bit.
> 
> Kind of easy to tell when you gonna use it.



its ez 2 tell ur face

Marth's counter is very situational, but overusing it isn't something you want to do. There are plenty of other alternatives that don't leave you as open such as Spot Dodging and B-Sticking


----------



## PhantomX (May 8, 2008)

How does B-sticking help you as Marth? You don't need to B-Stick w/ him at all...


----------



## Maycara (May 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It's alright Minz, it was pretty obvious to everyone what you were into.



I just like taking a occaisonal glance, atleast I don't go out "searching" for the pictures. 

ROUND 3!


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Killfox
> 
> Speaking about counters, you tend to over-use yours a little bit.
> 
> Kind of easy to tell when you gonna use it.



Exactly, I've told him about it before. Using it too much just leaves you wide open from a well timed smash attack.


----------



## Masurao (May 8, 2008)

I think you one of the few people I haven't played yet Link83. I'll add you at some point so we can play....when MK came I out I took a break form Brawl lol.


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think you one of the few people I haven't played yet Link83. I'll add you at some point so we can play....when MK came I out I took a break form Brawl lol.



Lies and slander.

You do not play brawl.


----------



## Masurao (May 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Lies and slander.
> 
> You do not play brawl.



Lol...jus because I'm not playing as much as I used to doesn't mean I don't play. So all in all, NO U!


----------



## Ronin (May 8, 2008)

Cal is your avy supposed to be Maka as a hollow?


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Cal is your avy supposed to be Maka as a hollow?



it's maka fulfilling his bloodplay bukakke fetish.


----------



## Masurao (May 8, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Cal is your avy supposed to be Maka as a hollow?



No...it's a refrence to something that happens to her in one of the later chapters in the manga. I won't go on anymore as to avoid spoilers lol.


@Timbers....Lol


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think you one of the few people I haven't played yet Link83. I'll add you at some point so we can play....when MK came I out I took a break form Brawl lol.



Cool, I wouldn't mind a few matches with you. Let me know when you do so I can add you as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches in a bit?


----------



## Nightmare (May 8, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2008)

Love how you ignore my request Nightmare, I see how it is.


----------



## Nightmare (May 8, 2008)

_oh shit you did request  ... my bad dude i didn't see it ... you don't usually post something so small  ... ill set up a room join now  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2008)

Sorry Nightmare can't, was just asked to run to the store and pick up some stuff. :sweat

Be back later.


----------



## Nightmare (May 8, 2008)

_too bad ... im done now anyway ... i only had 45 minutes to play before i got back to work  _


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _too bad ... im done now anyway ... i only had 45 minutes to play before i got back to work  _



I jus wonder what Jiraiya is think about in your sig.


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

Nice avatar, calamity.


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Nice avatar, calamity.



Heh...you know it!


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

I like the smooth, rounded, sexy edges.

....anyways, good morning. 

I just woke up


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I like the smooth, rounded, sexy edges.
> 
> ....anyways, good morning.
> 
> I just woke up



Lol well Shirozaki did a good job with it. Riley is pretty awesome. I've been up for a while since I took a nap from 4 p.m yesterday to 12 am this morning.


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

It's about 6:50 AM where i'm at =/

Did anything cool go down yesterday?


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> It's about 6:50 AM where i'm at =/
> 
> Did anything cool go down yesterday?



I dunno...I didn't really play anything yesterday except some MK.


----------



## HyugaRules (May 9, 2008)

I don't have a wii.


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

HyugaRules said:


> I don't have a wii.



Congratulations? lol, jk.

U gonna get 1?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

Can anyone get on Wifi at the moment? Myself and Cal keep getting error codes.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 9, 2008)

I managed to get on about 20 minutes ago, finished my match and then left it on the WiFi menu screen o.o Before that 'though, I kept getting the 'Error Code 3????'...perhaps server traffic?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

Ah. I still can't get on, I'm just gonna give up on it for now, maybe like you said server traffic is too much.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

I'm going on wifi atm, my friend wants to play me and i need to see if my opponent for the brawl tourney is on.
otherwise, nintendo better not fuck up my match! >_<

EDIT:
DAMN YOU NINTENDO!!!!!


----------



## PhantomX (May 9, 2008)

It's a shame I missed the registration for that trny


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

Damnit! I can't go on wifi! stupid error message! >_<

That's it! I'm going on MK, hopefully that doesn't have an error message too.


----------



## Gamble (May 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah. I still can't get on, I'm just gonna give up on it for now, maybe like you said server traffic is too much.



Fuck yes nin you have the best sets ever.


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Fuck yes nin you have the best sets ever.



His current set is his best set ever. But, yeah Wi-fi is acting really retarded today.


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

I feel the need to feed.


----------



## Nightmare (May 9, 2008)

_whose up to fight  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

@Cal

I'm out for a while, if your gonna be on at 1-2am like you said then we'll have our matches then.


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> I'm out for a while, if your gonna be on at 1-2am like you said then we'll have our matches then.



Did you ever get ur connection working?


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

Couldn't log on either 

Meh, MK will suffice........


----------



## Gamble (May 9, 2008)

lol at wifi pissing all over itself once the weekend hits.


----------



## Nightmare (May 9, 2008)

_Brawl wifi is not even good enough to be called shit  _


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol at *Shit-fi* pissing all over itself once the weekend hits.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Did you ever get ur connection working?



It's working now. Just came home to get a quick bite then gone till 1-2am. You still gonna play right?


----------



## Masurao (May 10, 2008)

My Wi-fi connection= gay. I don't know what is wrong with it...christ.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2008)

Keep trying Cal, everyone else managed to get on. :S


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> everyone else managed to get on. :S



_Get it on, get it on~_


----------



## Masurao (May 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> _Get it on, get it on~_



lulz...NO U!


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_anyone here and want to fight  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2008)

I'm up for a couple of matches. Need to practice for the tourney.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_nice games BH ... yo shion im done man ... gay ass wifi keeps kicking me out now  ... nice fights man ... you know i had your ass with diddy  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _nice games BH ... yo shion im done man ... gay ass wifi keeps kicking me out now  ... nice fights man ... you know i had your ass with diddy  _




You had a shitload of bad luck with Fox and diddy @mute city with sd's.

Pssh, all u did was throw bananas


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_those bananas left your ike wide open ... i lagging during the FZero stage, thats why i died, then i gave up on crazy and chose FD ... and we got disconnected then ... bananas gave me full control of that fight ... i had your ass  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _those bananas left your ike wide open ... i lagging during the FZero stage, thats why i died, then i gave up on crazy and chose FD ... and we got disconnected then ... bananas gave me full control of that fight ... i had your ass  _



Yeah, fucking bananas.....


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_my fox is still a spaz though ... i really need to learn to control that bastard  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _my fox is still a spaz though ... i really need to learn to control that bastard  _



My Snake is a mothed fucker


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_you have an annoying ass snake ... your only fault in him is that you suck as him in FFA _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _nice games BH ... yo shion im done man ... gay ass wifi keeps kicking me out now  ... nice fights man ... you know i had your ass with diddy  _



Nice games Nightmare. So what did you think of my Lucas?


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_your Lucas is beast ... i hate those fucking comebacks every match ... i kill you without taking a hit then you come around and kick my ass  ... i gotta fight you with mah fox again  _


----------



## Jicksy (May 10, 2008)

nyone up for a match?


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

I'll fight you, hold on, though, the tv might be in use. lemme check.


----------



## Jicksy (May 10, 2008)

ok, added ya nyway


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

Can't at this very moment, sorry. 
But I think I'll be available in a couple minutes, I'll add ya then.


----------



## Jicksy (May 10, 2008)

alrite cool, nyone else up for a match now


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your Lucas is beast ... i hate those fucking comebacks every match ... i kill you without taking a hit then you come around and kick my ass  ... i gotta fight you with *mah fox* again  _



WHAT???

WHAT IS THIS!?!??!!?


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_im sorry i meant MAH FOXIE  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im sorry i meant MAH FOXIE  _



That's what i thought, BITCH!!


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_i think im gonna train with Mah Fox  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

Want to vs me?

Or is MAH FOXIE too much for ya?


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_ im working now ... don't worry ... we'll play in a bit and I'll beat fox  _


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches until my tourney opponent is free?


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

Woooooooo! I have a day of freedom!


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_PX your online .. join my game now  _


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2008)

Interesting set nightmare 

Oh, and how is that...do you guys have a ranking list or so?
Who is the best one here?


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_Nice set kyuubi  ... but I AM NIGHTMARE  ... no ranking here man ... but the best would have to be ... V Nin, Kdeps, Timbers and Shion (kinda) ... but im bored ... get on now and fight me ... i remember you still have yet beat me dude  _


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2008)

I am sorry I cant come right now...maybe later or tomorrow.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_no problem man ... im playing with some friends now anyway  _


----------



## Sairou (May 10, 2008)

anybody here down for a match while I wait for my tourney opponent to respond to my msg in the other thread?


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

Sorry Nightmare, I was away, I have some time now, though.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_aight i set up a room ... join now man  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

If I randomly leave it's because Timbers and I have a doubles match.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_whose up to play ... yo PX ... stop choosing stages more crazier then the ones i picked  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

Crazier than Big Blue and Wario Ware? You chose those, not me.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_wait wait wait ... YOU don't like warioware  ... BTW big blue was random  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

I like it, but not fo serious matches. I mean... I was winning... and i get arrowed and die at like 30%


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_ should have sidestepped ... and you weren't winning ... it was going even till the arrows  _


----------



## Masurao (May 10, 2008)

Hallo guys. Whutz going on?


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

I had percentage lead... a fairly big one.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_i don't remember one  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

I'd be surprised if you did... you have a tendency to only remember instances when you are leading


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

anyone wanna brawl? I need to fine tune Mario&Sonic if I plan on makin' it past round 1.


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

nightmare i'm going to kick your ass if you don't provide the original pic of your sig


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'd be surprised if you did... you have a tendency to only remember instances when you are leading


_ sure buddy ... if that was true then i would have been talking about the times where my foxie kicked your yoshis ass  ... but im not so  _


Timbers said:


> nightmare i'm going to kick your ass if you don't provide the original pic of your sig


_gimme a sec man I'll find it again ... its a great pic isn't it  _


----------



## Akira (May 10, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

I'll take ya, dude


----------



## Jicksy (May 10, 2008)

nyone for a game


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_yo timbers here it is man 
_


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

gixa, I'll take you. I owe you a match ne-way.


----------



## Jicksy (May 10, 2008)

alrite cool

ive added ya


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_Fenrir join my game man  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_FUCK FUCK FUCK ... sorry for leaving fenrir those were fun as hell matches man  ... but my lil baby cousin won't stop crying so they stole my TV to try and get her to shup up  ... FUCK FUCK FUCK ... and NM joined so it would have been a great FFA ... FUCK FUCK FUCK  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

They stole your V? What on earth does that mean? o_O


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

Sorry I dropped ya gixa. Had to make some time with Fenrir, seeing as I challenged _him_ first . If you want (and if he's okay with it), yo can join our game. He's Brawling someone right now, so if he declines my join we can hook up again in a few.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> They stole your V? What on earth does that mean? o_O


_shit my bad ... fixed that shit now ... FUCK FUCK FUCK  _


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> They stole your V? What on earth does that mean? o_O



Have you not watched The Mighty Ducks?

Most epic formation ever.


----------



## kingbayo (May 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Have you not watched The Mighty Ducks?
> 
> Most epic formation ever.



hahahaaha......mighty ducks


----------



## Akira (May 10, 2008)

Good games guys. I definetly need to improve my Marth + Link. Shame about the lag but it was fun!


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

Wat da HELL?!?

'Mare! Since when are you so good with Fox?!?!? 

Well, I'm glad my Mario held up okay. Wish I could say the same for Sonic. Damn FZ racers, striking pedestrians 

@Fen
Well, the lag wasn't very conciderable most the time, so I think it went well. Good games Ryozaki Fenrir. I f**kin' hate Ike


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Wat da HELL?!?
> 
> 'Mare! Since when are you so good with Fox?!?!?
> 
> Well, I'm glad my Mario held up okay. Wish I could say the same for Sonic. Damn FZ racers, striking pedestrians


_ be happy im not on shions level of fox   ... i love that stage so much  ... and its all about timing to survive to fight in there ... you much time every attck and not waste a move or else your fucked  ... nice mario though ... the first few matches i stomped his ass but you came back strong in the last one  _


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ be happy im not on shions level of fox   ... i love that stage so much  ... and its all about timing to survive to fight in there ... you much time every attck and not waste a move or else your fucked  ... nice mario though ... the first few matches i stomped his ass but you came back strong in the last one  _



I've fought Shion... I don't find him much harder than you are now... maybe I need to play him more, though, cuz I'm not sure...

The fact that I had no idea when they were coming didn't help much either. I like that stage as well (mostly because of Mute City, Fire Field and White Land themes), but for some reason, I hardly, if ever, play there... hmm...



Sooner or later, Mario knows when it's game time


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_yea you needed to adapt to my fighting style ... i call it "Spaz Attack" every move is random and im constantly moving  ... check your PM man ... i have something for your sig  _


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

Thankx alot man. Looks loads better now!


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_fuck yea man  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 10, 2008)

Shion's fox is still a lot better than Nightmare's... most of Nightmare's approaches w/ Fox are forward or up b into a smash, and he does running up smash finishers.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Shion's fox is still a lot better than Nightmare's... most of Nightmare's approaches w/ Fox are forward or up b into a smash, and he does running up smash finishers.


_... lol i wish i could up smash finish like shion  and i UpB cuz nobody else does it ... it usually works for me ... till i undershoot and get knocked the fuck out  and i tilt a lot with fox too now ... don't forget the times i juggled you with his Utilt homie  _


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _... lol i wish i could up smash finish like shion  and i UpB cuz nobody else does it ... it usually works for me ... till i undershoot and get knocked the fuck out  and i tilt a lot with fox too now ... don't forget the times i juggled you with his Utilt homie  _



It's not hard. Just run and hyphen smash. One of the 15 spammed usmashes are bound to finally connect. Or you can drill into usmash, which is probably a better idea. Perfect drills make people trip, which is good news for you. Just make sure you're usmashing the right direction. 

Also upB is pretty bad for offensive use. It has low priority, so anyone with a disjointed hitbox can knock you right out of it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _... lol i wish i could up smash finish like shion  and i UpB cuz nobody else does it ... it usually works for me ... till i undershoot and get knocked the fuck out  and i tilt a lot with fox too now ... don't forget the times i juggled you with his Utilt homie  _



Tilting is really good for close fighting when you use Foxie.

You'rr getting the hang of it


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

His utilt is really the only good tilt he's got =\ 

But yeah, it's a great tilt.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

Hey Timbers, I see you online. Want to have a few matches with me and a friend of mine?

_Edit:_
Of if someone else wants to have match with me and a friend, that's fine as well.


----------



## kingbayo (May 11, 2008)

ne body else here love the opening and theme song to Brawl so much,
that they let it play thru ne time u turn it on????

shit is hard to me


----------



## Akira (May 11, 2008)

anyone up for a few matches?


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

My brother and I were poking fun at the trnyfags and translated what the "words" being sung said... it was pretty lulz, b/c it sorta fit.


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> and translated what the "words" being sung said... it was pretty lulz, b/c it sorta fit.



There's like 4 different videos expressing this same thought on the internet.


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

Was it making fun of the melee tournyfags though?


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> anyone up for a few matches?


_wanna fight fenrir  _


----------



## kingbayo (May 11, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _wanna fight fenrir  _



yo, night, u draw those sigs ya self??

if so, it makes them extra gangsta


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yo, night, u draw those sigs ya self??
> 
> if so, it makes them extra gangsta


_nah homie ... i wish i could draw like that ... its just i have an eye for amazing art  _


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yo, night, u draw those sigs ya self??
> 
> if so, it makes them extra gangsta



He woulda been like 10 if he did.

Check the date they were drawn lol.


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

Timbers said:


> He woulda been like 10 if he did.
> 
> Check the date they were drawn lol.


_if i was ten and i drew it i would be the most beastly artist in the world  _


----------



## kingbayo (May 11, 2008)

Timbers said:


> He woulda been like 10 if he did.
> 
> Check the date they were drawn lol.



yea i seen it
dude, i have kno idea how old ppl are here. jus assume everyone over 23
like me

also, i was askin cause i draw. i can draw that, but the colorin' of it is a different story. i dont kno, or should say, am not good at computer editing 
art.......yet


----------



## Jicksy (May 11, 2008)

nyone for a match?


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

Kingbayo's English makes me die a little inside every time I read it T_T.

So when is someone gonna make a team on Gamebattles to oppose Timbers and I? We're on another streak (last one was 8, this one is 6 so far), and we're ranked 48th


----------



## kingbayo (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Kingbayo's English makes me die a little inside every time I read it T_T.
> 
> So when is someone gonna make a team on Gamebattles to oppose Timbers and I? We're on another streak (last one was 8, this one is 6 so far), and we're ranked 48th



The ghetto resonates through my persona as I communicate via the inter-web. I'm sorry if my jargon or vernacular makes your soul weep, please forgive my literary ignorance.......playa


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

The reason it bugs me is because I know you're doing it on purpose... NO ONE types like that b/c of ignorance, lol.

Also, best site ever? I think so!


----------



## Jicksy (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Kingbayo's English makes me die a little inside every time I read it T_T.
> 
> So when is someone gonna make a team on Gamebattles to oppose Timbers and I? We're on another streak (last one was 8, this one is 6 so far), and we're ranked 48th



me n AJ would if we could be bothered 

that is... if 2 ppl from same friend code is allowed


----------



## kingbayo (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The reason it bugs me is because I know you're doing it on purpose... NO ONE types like that b/c of ignorance, lol.
> 
> Also, best site ever? I think so!



on a serious tip, its not on purpose. i type wat im thinkin.
theres no way i feel like "shift this, capatilize that"
in other words, i type lazily and full of slang.


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

_ill set up a game right now homie  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Kingbayo's English makes me die a little inside every time I read it T_T.
> 
> *So when is someone gonna make a team on Gamebattles to oppose Timbers and I? We're on another streak (last one was 8, this one is 6 so far), and we're ranked 48th*



Meh, talk when your number one. 

Your just lucky players like Futile haven't made a team to show you how Wario is supposed to be played.


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

We'll never be number 1, the number 1 team has played sooooooooooooo many games that they almost outlevel the next highest team by two. And there are some teams comprised of the best/better singles players, as I've stated before


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> We'll never be number 1, the number 1 team has played sooooooooooooo many games that they almost outlevel the next highest team by two. And there are some teams comprised of the best/better singles players, as I've stated before



Ah, yep probably impossible to reach number one this season then, when the Summer season starts then it'll all be fresh again.

Have you faced any of those teams yet?


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

_sorry for the short ass games gixa ... but im leaving in like 2 minutes so  ... nice games though ... but you got FALCOON FUUUCKED  _


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, yep probably impossible to reach number one this season then, when the Summer season starts then it'll all be fresh again.
> 
> Have you faced any of those teams yet?



No... I'm hoping too, though. Maybe we should just challenge them outright... though I guess we'll be playing them once we're closer to the top of the ladder.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> No... I'm hoping too, though. Maybe we should just challenge them outright... though I guess we'll be playing them once we're closer to the top of the ladder.



Could do that just to test how good you and Timbers will do, never know what can happen.

I figure you and Timbers are doing doubles as usual, so I won't even bother asking if you guys want to FFA.


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Could do that just to test how good you and Timbers will do, never know what can happen.
> 
> I figure you and Timbers are doing doubles as usual, so I won't even bother asking if you guys want to FFA.



You would be wrong. I'm studying for my last final.

Also, I approve of the new set... her old design was better though... her boobs are like too huge now :\


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You would be wrong. I'm studying for my last final.
> 
> Also, I approve of the new set... her old design was better though... *her boobs are like too huge now *:



:amazed

I don't see anything wrong with that. 

And ah, what's your record with Timbers now?


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2008)

Waiting for my opponent for tourney.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 11, 2008)

Nice matches Mare. Sorry about the quick exit. I had a tourney match so I had to leave. Fun matches though. It was mostly random but a lot fun. 

I'll play you more next time.

Now time for Mario Kart.


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches Mare. Sorry about the quick exit. I had a tourney match so I had to leave. Fun matches though. It was mostly random but a lot fun.
> 
> I'll play you more next time.
> 
> Now time for Mario Kart.


_ the games were fun ... though i wished your wario had a better chance against my Link ... i didn't even move to kill wario  _


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Could do that just to test how good you and Timbers will do, never know what can happen.
> 
> I figure you and Timbers are doing doubles as usual, so I won't even bother asking if you guys want to FFA.


We played one team, and both players were ranked like in the 100s on GB. It was one of the two teams we lost to. I'm pretty sure that was with Phantom, at least. It could have been Deps. 

Phantom had to get off a few hours ago lol. We were playing when Cal wanted to wifi though. Oops n stuff.


Violent-nin said:


> And ah, what's your record with Timbers now?



17-2


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 11, 2008)

Yeah I was messing around too much. I didn't want to get that serious before my tourney match. I did have fun though and I saw you had a nice Fox. I was thinking of playing some MK, but I see many people on Brawl atm, that I might log on Brawl again. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2008)

Timbers said:


> We played one team, and both players were ranked like in the 100s on GB. It was one of the two teams we lost to. I'm pretty sure that was with Phantom, at least. It could have been Deps.
> 
> Phantom had to get off a few hours ago lol. We were playing when Cal wanted to wifi though. Oops n stuff.
> 
> ...



Ah, were they a lot better than you guys or was it close matches?

Lmao oh.

Not a bad record at all, I'm assuming your teamwork has improved from the last time I saw it.


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, were they a lot better than you guys or was it close matches?
> 
> Lmao oh.
> 
> Not a bad record at all, I'm assuming your teamwork has improved from the last time I saw it.



Not when I'm ROB 

All matches we lost were close, so far.


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, were they a lot better than you guys or was it close matches?
> 
> Lmao oh.
> 
> Not a bad record at all, I'm assuming your teamwork has improved from the last time I saw it.



They were close the first two games. Infact, we should have won the second one but Phantom was getting tossed around like a ragdoll. They were kind of ganging up on him the entire time, so it wasn't his fault. Third game though they pulled away. I think they won that one with 3 stocks left. 

Teamwork's getting better. ROB is just a terrible character to play with. It's not just Phantom's ROB, Deps gives me trouble too. When you're continuously interrupted by gyros and lasers, it makes things difficult. I get gimped more than i should when he uses him.


----------



## kingbayo (May 12, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Yeah I was messing around too much. I didn't want to get that serious before my tourney match. I did have fun though and I saw you had a nice Fox. I was thinking of playing some MK, but I see many people on Brawl atm, that I might log on Brawl again. =D



shit, i was bout to say DK...ur wario got treated by Link:amazed
i was wondering if Night's Link is betta than mine for sometime, 
and if he beat ur wario whilst u were serious, than that wouldve been proof 
enough for me

we must meet in battle Night....LINK vs LINK


----------



## Akira (May 12, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Where's Orochimaru?

That mothafucka is my next opponent in the tourney


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

He's posting in the trny thread


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Damn... i missed him.

Hope he reply's to my PM soon.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Lol, Tenshi Oni gave him the option to vs me instead of his opponent who dropped out, and he refused... shame, we coulda had the first epic matches of the trny


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, Tenshi Oni gave him the option to vs me instead of his opponent who dropped out, and he refused... shame, we coulda had the first epic matches of the trny



He didn't want to risk losing.

He's a smart mothafucka.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

If he drops by, tell him ill be online later.

I gotta do somethin.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

I'm online now if anyone feels up for some Brawls.


----------



## Ronin (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm online now if anyone feels up for some Brawls.



headin your way..make the room, if you would be so kind.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Been beating up on Sandbag-kun for two minutes now.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

lolol

End of that first match was great.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Dude... I wanna try you, Tenshi... I've heard you're pretty 1337.

1160-9442-9872


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the matches, Ronin. Dedede one was lulz.

Oh, and PhantomX, PM me your friend code and I'll add ya. 

Edit: Adding you.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Who won vs TO and Ronin?


----------



## Ronin (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> lolol
> 
> End of that first match was great.



Do I dare say Just as Planned....

D3 dittos were fun aswell. Also thanks for the Falcon punches. The first one that KO'd me was so disgusting, still can't believe I rolled right into it. I need a nap now, a man can only handle a certain amount of Falcon punch a day.



> Who won vs TO and Ronin?



I won the first one since Tenshi killed himself and he one the second and third ones, he was winning overall in all the matches so it definitely goes to him.

EDIT: Tenshi is the most respectable person online, he surprised me when he said good luck at the beginning of the match and all I could say to reply was MMMM PIE!!!


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

ROFL! That was hilarious Tenshi, you rolled right into the gyro XD


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> EDIT: Tenshi is the most respectable person online, he surprised me when he said good luck at the beginning of the match and all I could say to reply was MMMM PIE!!!



Pie is the best thing you can possibly say in that situation.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 12, 2008)

is there someone named val on this forum on smash? i forget if its this forum or somewhere else but my controller wasnt working for like 2 of the lives you killed me when i was meta knight


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Man... I keep screwing up w/ Wario  I'm shaming him.


----------



## Ronin (May 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Man... I keep screwing up w/ Wario  I'm shaming him.



Wario has no shame.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Goddamn, haha... guess DDDs ass > Wario's clap

I was messing up w/ him... I swear he's the hardest character to play in any lag... also the first time I ate your cyhper on YI, and the platform guy saved you, I almost started blurting out expletives, lol

Great matches, though. Were you randoming? Which are your mains?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the matches, PhantomX. You're really good.

Definitely want to get you into the tournament no matter what now.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Your taunts threw me off a bit at first, haha... I generally go all out from the start XD

Also, I'm sure you can make it happen, you have a Black-fonted Name 

You still haven't told me who your mains are


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

I don't really have a main, honestly. I try to play everyone...something I see you've worked on too.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

I can play everyone adequately, the ones I play best are the characters that are a bit strange in their own right or that are funny. I still gotta pick up DDD and Luigi to finish the set


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Luigi is a really WEIRD character to play.

He is so....... weird


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

Luigi is the best character in the game Shion, theres nothing weird about him.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Im out for today, see yall tomorrow.


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Luigi is the best character in the game Shion, theres nothing weird about him.



Someone linked me to a vid of Luigi using his taunt to firepunch combo.

Hilarity ensued.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

How do you even pull that off in a match? o_O


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Someone linked me to a vid of Luigi using his taunt to firepunch combo.
> 
> Hilarity ensued.



Lol... 

I wish I had the time for the tournament...cries.


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> How do you even pull that off in a match? o_O



The dude was like spotdodging as he did it. I'm pretty sure it was just for lulz though


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The dude was like spotdodging as he did it. I'm pretty sure it was just for lulz though



I must see this video...link noa.


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I must see this video...link noa.



holy fuck cal i posted that like 10 seconds ago. Learn to lurk less.

And I don't have the vid.


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> holy fuck cal i posted that like 10 seconds ago. Learn to lurk less.
> 
> And I don't have the vid.



Lurk less...wtf does that mean? Lurking ftw.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

@Cal and Timbers

Fun games as always guys. Some of those matches ended hilarious which is a common thing with our matches. 

@Anki and Kai

I don't know what was wrong with Wifi tonight but every time you guys joined our matches the lag stepped up big time. 

Oh well, hopefully it doesn't happen again in the future, but knowing Wifi it will. :S


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

It was just wifi being pissy.


----------



## Nightmare (May 13, 2008)

_whats with you and soul calibur sets nin ... i mean shit ... i didn't know there was another real soul calibur fanatic here besides me  _


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

It's not so much that it's Soul Caliber, but more that it's hot babes in skimpy clothing,


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _whats with you and soul calibur sets nin ... i mean shit ... i didn't know there was another real soul calibur fanatic here besides me  _



I love Soul Calibur. I've been playing fighting games for as long as I can remember and SC is one of those games I've always loved playing. Haha, your not the only SC fanatic around here. 

Like my new set? 



Timbers said:


> It's not so much that it's Soul Caliber, but more that it's hot babes in skimpy clothing,


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Cervantez, Ivy, and Nightmare were really the only charas that stood out for me in SC.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

You fight Banshi yet?


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Nah, tonight when he gets back from school.


----------



## Akira (May 13, 2008)

Anybody wanna Brawl?


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 13, 2008)

I'm up for playing. Did you change your name to Pride or am I seeing someone else?

Edit: Wow, that post was made a few hours ago...oops. Well, anyone want to play...?


----------



## Akira (May 13, 2008)

Yeah I'll play. Nah I'm not Pride I saw him too dunno who that is :/


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 13, 2008)

Damn....for some reason my Wii isn't connecting to Wi-Fi. Is it down for you, or is it just my Internet? This forum seems to be going pretty slow, too...

Edit: My Internet sucks. Sorry. Going to have to drop out. ._.


----------



## Akira (May 13, 2008)

Hmm. I'm connected oka- I literally got dc'ed just now whilst typing so WTF?. I'm in again now though seems to be okay.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

Gotta love Nintendo Wi-fi.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 13, 2008)

Geez, and NOW it works! I hate this thing! >=o


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

Anki's posting in here again yay


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Anki's posting in here again yay



Holy fuck it's Timbers.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 13, 2008)

Wow, I'm seeing a lot of Soul Eater signatures lately. o_o

So, anyone up for a Brawl? Wi-Fi's not being dumb anymore. =)


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

I'll brawl you anki... hopefully i still have you added.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 13, 2008)

Excellent. XD But it's weird. I don't see anyone online. >.>


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

It's been happening, just sign off then back on and it should be fixed.


----------



## Nightmare (May 13, 2008)

_brawl WIFI is being a shit head ... i can't find my friends online either  _


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _brawl WIFI is being a shit head ... i can't find my friends online either  _



Night, ur siggies are fuckin' awesome


i think ima join next NF tourney for Brawl.
i think my Link would put up a good fight for some.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

I'm gonna have to vs either Linkaro or Kai next round... anyone know how good they are? D:


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

Kai's good. I'd place his skill level about the same as yours Phantom.


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

i fought kai as well b4.
he is pretty good.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

Kai is pretty good. As for Linkaro I have no idea, that bastard is never in the match making thread.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2008)

someone... please... wants to fight?...


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> someone... please... wants to fight?...



i ll fight BI, reply to this if your still afoot, then i'll hop on.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i ll fight BI, reply to this if your still afoot, then i'll hop on.


of course i am!... let's go... >D...


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> of course i am!... let's go... >D...



see u soon.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

I would play... but I have those parents that think video games are satanic and thus forbidden them during hte week


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I would play... but I have those parents that think video games are satanic and thus forbidden them during hte week



Well then....that sucks for you.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

stfu and go be busy for another 3 weeks straight


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well then....that sucks for you.



indeed it does.....damn.

EDITx1 hahaha, speakin of kai.. jus joined my room


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2008)

urgh... I'm experiencing severe trouble right now with my Wii... I think the wi-fi antenna is done for... it first stopped catching the Wireless signal of my modem and now it doesn't even wqork with my USB connector DX...

i'm in despair... T/ _ \T...

Edit: put my wii next to the connector and now it works.. wtf?.. lol... ...

I'll try that with the modem later... I can fight again!...

I'll be hosting a match if anyone wants to join...


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> urgh... I'm experiencing severe trouble right now with my Wii... I think the wi-fi antenna is done for... it first stopped catching the Wireless signal of my modem and now it doesn't even wqork with my USB connector DX...
> 
> i'm in despair... T/ _ \T...
> 
> ...



Damn.....


@kai, man, that shit d/c us. it was fun too.


----------



## Kai (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, they were fun. That Kirby vs GW one was pretty darn close.


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

and it was such a good match too BI.....



@kai, man, my heart was poundin whole time.
i was sayin, "am i gonna win??? can i get a least one win against the elite players of NF" lolol


*EDIT: hey kai and BI, I kinda think i suck cause i barely win ( just play to fulfill my Brawl desires) u guys are in the Tourney, yall think i would do pretty good in there?? I dont join cuz i think i wont be a challenge with the bulk of 'em...*


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Itachi, your Wifi doesn't work because you lack hatred 

Kai, have you beaten Linkaro or whatever? If you do vs me... you better not disconnect... or you will pay


----------



## Kai (May 13, 2008)

Phantom X, I haven't faced Linkaro yet. Apparently.... he can't play on weekdays or something along those lines.

Don't worry about connection problems. I never disconnect with Timbers and the lag is pretty low. I had around 3-4 good matches with Bayo before a disconnect. But I'm sure it was the wifi, not me


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> stfu and go be busy for another 3 weeks straight



Lmao...I think I will.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

Cal you tell me to go on MSN so I do and you go offline...wth. :S


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Cal you tell me to go on MSN so I do and you go offline...wth. :S



I am online lol. At least it says I'm on.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

Says your offline for me. :S


----------



## Kai (May 14, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to wait to face Linkaro in a 2nd match(due to his parents)...


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2008)

@NMaster: I'll post here to not derail the other tourney thread.
Are you on now?


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2008)

anyone wanna face me and a friend online?


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

Fun matches @ Phantom, and Vio. We still need our Wario dittos Phantom....they play very similar.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

Lol, I thought you were done for the day, you fool.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

I forgot who I played today but it was fun. Nice Pikachu we need Pikachu dittos. ;D
Fun matches over all. though the 2nd match with Lag killed my Wario. ;o;


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, I thought you were done for the day, you fool.



Heheh...yeah I decided to a few more though.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

GGs guys... I got tired... need a break... I can't hardcore it up like some poeple here. XD


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

Wrong thread, you buffoon! XD


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2008)

...

no need to be so meeaaan


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

I'm going online if anyone wants to play.
I'll be on in a bit. it takes a while to get to my Wii and boot that bastard up and connect to Brawl online. >_<


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

DK, I think it's about time we vsed.

1160-9442-9872


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

My god people I can only take the practice music for so long before i get bored beating up on the sandbag! 
I was there for a good 20 minutes beating up a sandbag. It took like a 1-3 minute for that damn thing to come down after a while. XD

Well my pizza got here and now is time for food! =D

Phantom I did not read your post until now, so I did not add you yet. I will add you after I eat some pizza though. =D


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

choose your wario, you bastard, I want a ditto!


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

FUCK YEAH, GREATEST FIGHT EVER!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

I forgot you were the Wario Player so I went Random the entire time until I saw you play Wario more than once. XD

The Wario dittos though were really awesome! They were so close and a lot of fun. =D
This is one reason why I want to keep playing for matches like those, but then when wifi is a bitch I go back to MK, hence my little Quote under my Name on Brawl. XD


----------



## Darkhope (May 14, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I forgot who I played today but it was fun. Nice Pikachu we need Pikachu dittos. ;D
> Fun matches over all. though the 2nd match with Lag killed my Wario. ;o;



*raises hand* Sorry I had to leave during the fight with you and Trygon. If I didn't I would have been late(r) than I was for work. XD

Thanks for the fun matches; we'll have to do it again soon! ^^

Oh that Wario. Farting on me.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

We had a few lag spikes throughout, which was a bit annoying... I'm sure you know that Wario is the hardest character to play when it's laggy... I generally can beat Pikachus w/ him... but I kept waltzing right into all those downsmashes, lol. Fortunately Olimar and Game and Watch work fine in lag and counter Pika 

Wario dittos are always awesome and hilarious.

Few tips though... don't use Dsmash so much, for one, it has really bad end lag, and if I'd been shielding properly at all during that match, I could've punished. Second, as you may have seen me do, don't save the fart till it's fully charged, it's more useful before then.

By far the greatest moment of all our matches though, was when you stole my bike and then taunted on it... I laughed so hard, lol


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> choose your wario, you bastard, I want a ditto!



We must have these dittos at some point in time P.X....though I won't be able to get on till the weekend.


----------



## Gamble (May 14, 2008)

Obligatory "OMFG TRIGUN SET" comment.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> *raises hand* Sorry I had to leave during the fight with you and Trygon. If I didn't I would have been late(r) than I was for work. XD
> 
> Thanks for the fun matches; we'll have to do it again soon! ^^
> 
> Oh that Wario. Farting on me.



Ah, np. They were fun matches indeed. I had not play Brawl in a while and the tcurrent Tourney matches were the first matches I had in Brawl in a long time. Basically MK and work took me away from Brawl, their online service helped in that too. XD

But it was fun playing you and seeing another good Pikachu player. So it was fun getting back to playing people on Brawl.

So far I had some very fun matches today with people. So it has been a lot of fun going back to Brawl. Hopefully the Online service doesn't crap on it, or I will go back to MK again. XD



PhantomX said:


> We had a few lag spikes throughout, which was a bit annoying... I'm sure you know that Wario is the hardest character to play when it's laggy... I generally can beat Pikachus w/ him... but I kept waltzing right into all those downsmashes, lol. Fortunately Olimar and Game and Watch work fine in lag and counter Pika
> 
> Wario dittos are always awesome and hilarious.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know I hate playing Wario on Lag hence why I normally start with different characters to see how the lag is before I switch to him or my other mains.

I have not been playing Brawl in a while and I usually don't hold the fart until is full, but since I have been playing MK way more lately it took me a while to get used to Wario again. I still need to play more with him to get better with him like I was before. ATM I am still making too many mistakes with him but that's natural since I have not played this game in a while. I only kept using the Dsmash cause you kept falling for it, I am not going to stop using it if people keep falling for it. 

Pikachu is my other main, so I was happy when I got him on Random and got to play him. XD


Yeah I saw the Bike I was like, sweet! New Bike! 
>_>
<_<
Steal!
My Bike!
*Taunt*


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Obligatory "OMFG TRIGUN SET" comment.



Lol Trigun....haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

Calam... will you actually have time this weekend or are you just SAYING this weekend, lol.


----------



## Darkhope (May 14, 2008)

In all honesty, I hate Wario. I don't know why. My Pikachu was able to beat him. But yeah we had one case of a lag that last for a few minutes during the match. XD



Timbers said:


> Obligatory "OMFG TRIGUN SET" comment.



Vash <3

Fuck yeah Trigun!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

Well, going back online if people if want to play. I am so far enjoying the day. I'll join any free room I see.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> *In all honesty, I hate Wario.* I don't know why. My Pikachu was able to beat him. But yeah we had one case of a lag that last for a few minutes during the match. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blasphemer, you shall be bitten, farted on, and shoulder tackled into submission


----------



## Darkhope (May 14, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Ah, np. They were fun matches indeed. I had not play Brawl in a while and the tcurrent Tourney matches were the first matches I had in Brawl in a long time. Basically MK and work took me away from Brawl, their online service helped in that too. XD
> 
> But it was fun playing you and seeing another good Pikachu player. So it was fun getting back to playing people on Brawl.
> 
> So far I had some very fun matches today with people. So it has been a lot of fun going back to Brawl. Hopefully the Online service doesn't crap on it, or I will go back to MK again. XD



Same here, I only played the tournament matches. Which I'm actually still in. (won two matches so far) 

Thanks, you're good as well.  You almost had me there with your DK. (lol DK... get it... your name. Yeah I'm lame. XD) Pikachu isn't my main--Fox is.. or WAS. Wolf is kinda taking his place. 

As for Mario Kart... I still need that game. 



PhantomX said:


> Blasphemer, you shall be bitten, farted on, and shoulder tackled into submission



Not unless I thunder you first.


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Calam... will you actually have time this weekend or are you just SAYING this weekend, lol.



I'm giving you the best estimate as to when I'll be free. You never really know with me though.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

Anyone down for some matches? o_O


----------



## Gamble (May 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Blasphemer, you shall be bitten, farted on, and shoulder tackled into submission


Phantom giant furry penguins will force-vore you and ass smother into submission


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

@Kai and Timbers

Fun games guys, for a while there was lag but eventually disappeared so that made things a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

I noticed how crappy lv 9's are when i vsed foxie today.....

Damn, have we all really gotten good at this??


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

At least their better than the ones in Melee. In Melee they'll walk directly into a fully charged smash attack.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Some of them can actually be a bitch. For Wario, the lvl 9 Luigi is ridiculous w/ it's perfect dodges, attack selection, and perfect fire jump punches.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Some of them can actually be a bitch. For Wario, the lvl 9 Luigi is ridiculous w/ it's perfect dodges, attack selection, and *perfect fire jump punches*.



You mean Shoryuken!


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You mean Shoryuken!



Lol,  nice one


----------



## kingbayo (May 15, 2008)

have any of u noticed, in ffa's on lv 9's, when ur playin alone,
they all focus on you??? it sux, i get the shit beat out me (but still win)


----------



## Gamble (May 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Damn, have we all really gotten good at this??



The CPUs were a challenge?

News to me.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 15, 2008)

I've won quite a few matches against lvl 9's, but by far the best lvl 9 i've played against was a Pikachu.

I fucking _hate_ Pikachu (and Marth).


----------



## Akira (May 15, 2008)

Anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

.....u still on?^


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 15, 2008)

hey guys the olny way i can play online is at my friends house. 

So mabye i could give you his wii code when i go to his house today.(iam almost their everyday)


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 15, 2008)

Anyone up for some brawlin' in the afternoon?


----------



## Gamble (May 15, 2008)

Anyone playing. I'm raging over losing to a spammy shit team on GB and must mellow my anger


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Anyone playing. I'm raging over losing to a spammy shit team on GB and must mellow my anger



No one wants to play you Timbers...I actually would, but my roomate is playing GTA4 right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 15, 2008)

Looking for someone to try some new characters with. Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 15, 2008)

Yo. Anyone want to play?

Edit: Wow. Uh, I'll play you BrandonHeat.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 15, 2008)

I'll fight you.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 15, 2008)

Got a room up and everything. =D


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

.......anyone wanna vs?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

@Bayo & Shion

Fun games guys.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Anki, how come u rejected me??

@Nin

Gg's bro.


----------



## kingbayo (May 15, 2008)

altho most of time i was a pawn, yea, gg's.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> altho most of time i was a pawn, yea, gg's.



Lol, we all had good runs.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 15, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Got a room up and everything. =D



Nice matches earlier Anki. Your a pokemon master it seems.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

hey BH, how come u guys wouldn't let me in?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Poor Shion, everyone one is being mean to him.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

It's cuz no one likes Fox or FD


----------



## Gamble (May 16, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> It's cuz no one likes Fox or FD



Fox is still awesome as a character. Just a bad setup. How I feel about Captain Falcon. Fucking GAR character, but his game is even worse than Fox's now.

I agree about FD though. I need me some Pictochat and Halberd please.


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

Lol FD "spammage"= FTL


----------



## Gamble (May 16, 2008)

I don't like FD because of how well it caters to campers and speed. They made the stage way too fucking big.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

I don't like it b/c half the players out there seem to have a FD fetish -_-


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

Can't believe I'm gonna ask...
Is anyone on for some games?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

I thought you retired from SSBB, Skeets.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

I'm bored...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

I would Brawl with ya, but I got to wake up early tomorrow, so I gotta go to sleep soon.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Damn.

I wanted to vs skeets

@Nin

You will be one lucky son of a bitch if Donkey whatever doesn't show up.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

I probably wont be playing this game in some time now...
Probably just my match against Shirker.


----------



## Gamble (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Nin
> 
> You will be one lucky son of a bitch if Donkey whatever doesn't show up.



Donkey Show..? 

I don't think he's played Brawl in like 2 months.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

@Shion

Well DShow is alright, but the only one to worry about in his arsenal at the moment is Zelda, and that's nothing G&W can't handle. 

Now If Chem was playing for DShow then it'd be a different story. Depends on who we use really to determine who would win. 

Edit:

Also well, DShow and Chem have disappeared off the face of the planet, so yeah.


----------



## Akira (May 16, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> hey BH, how come u guys wouldn't let me in?



I played earlier than when you were on. I'm always up for a Shion challenge.


----------



## Gamble (May 16, 2008)

welp. Screw marth, most definitely. He's unplayable on wifi. Down to 3 alts now.


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> welp. Screw marth, most definitely. He's unplayable on wifi. Down to 3 alts now.



WTF? What caused this now?


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> welp. Screw marth, most definitely. He's unplayable on wifi. Down to 3 alts now.



he is? :amazed

i used to use him pretty well even with lag, depended on how much tbh lol


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

_timbers now hates marth  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

_BTW anyone up to fight  _


----------



## Gamble (May 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> he is? :amazed
> 
> i used to use him pretty well even with lag  depended on how much tbh lol


Try using dancing blades consistantly on wifi. Fail. Cry. 


Nightmare said:


> _timbers now hates marth  _



Naw. If I had more than one person to play Marth against off of wifi, I'd still stick with him.


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

_so you hate him on WIFI   ... BTW im still up to play anyone  _


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

Wtf is up with everyones sigs? Sorry Mare, can't play now anyway, come to think of it we haven't played each other in ages, and when we did we both weren't trying lol.


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Try using dancing blades consistantly on wifi. Fail. Cry.
> 
> 
> Naw. If I had more than one person to play Marth against off of wifi, I'd still stick with him.



dancing blade on wifi is actually easier ive found... u just have to tilt the stick slowly lol

using dancing blades over and over bores me though lol

i prefer random smash attacks


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

_ i was just thinking that man  ... so anyone wanna fight 
LETS GOOOOO GIXA 
_


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ i was just thinking that man  ... so anyone wanna fight
> LETS GOOOOO GIXA
> _




ill vs ya

ill go set up the game join when ya feel like it

does nyone want an ffa? would be more fun tbh


----------



## Gamble (May 16, 2008)

NF mighta gone anal and prohibits images in their sigs now. 

Who knows.


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

_shit set up game faster man  _


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

gd games nightmare

that last match was a gd display of constant dance blade dont u think


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

_you had me last match ... i had you rest of the matches  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

YO NIGHTMARE MAH BROTHA, WANNA VS???


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

i was randoming the chars lol 

that sonic vs kirby match was hilarious


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> YO NIGHTMARE MAH BROTHA, WANNA VS???


_nah sorry man ... i just came back from a near hour long game with gixa ... gotta take a break sometime  _


gixa786 said:


> i was randoming the chars lol
> 
> that sonic vs kirby match was hilarious


_sonic is actually the last character i would ever fight with  ... i can't believe you killed me  _


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

^ u were just asking for it lol

jumping up like that


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

_i don't know how to use sonic ... so i just jumped and attacked  _


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

Anyone want to add me and fight? Im not that good so dont be epecting to much of a struggle.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Gg Gix!

You're pretty good with DDD.

I also gotta change my mii' he looks nothing like me.


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

^ ye i bin working on him lol

i knew you'd use fox 1st so i started with him 

he did better than i thought

i just need to work on his timing a bit more and he'll be fine

that mii does look a bit strange  mine sorta... looks like me

@nightmare ~ still u beat down kirby pretty gd  either that game or the bridge lvl lol were the funniest... spam arrow and shield


----------



## Gamble (May 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> that last match was a gd display of constant dance blade dont u think



How good of a connection do you and Nightmare have? I'm able to pull it off consistantly with Phantom, and two guys from another forum. Out of the 90 or so people I've played, that's not very satisfying.


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ ye i bin working on him lol
> 
> i knew you'd use fox 1st so i started with him
> 
> ...


_i wasn't ever gonna let go of that shield ... i knew you would give in  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Anyone up for a few games?


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2008)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Ok, you host game.

Is your brawl., name BX?

or something like that?


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2008)

BX 3 to be exact.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Ok, you host.

See you online.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

The lag was getting to me too, bro. =/

Anyone else want to play?


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2008)

sorry 'bout the disconnect. I slapped my Wii cuz o' the stupid lag and the disk came out .

can't play right now though. I'm starin' mah match with Skeets.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Good luck man.^

WHO WANTS TO VS?


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 16, 2008)

My brother will face you, Shion.

Edit: Um...okay, never mind. >_>


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Im still on,

Wanna go?


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

This thread depresses me.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Your fault that it's dead Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

no     homo.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Silence king of queers.


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Silence king of queers.



u.

Also why is everyone off having a life. It's friday night, damnit.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> u.
> 
> Also why is everyone off having a life. It's friday night, damnit.





Well my plans fell through, but I at least thought there'd be a lot of people smashing tonight, seems I thought wrong. 

Things are dead, gonna go watch Rush Hour 3 an go to bed.


----------



## PhantomX (May 17, 2008)

You like to torture yourself before sleep?


----------



## Jicksy (May 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> How good of a connection do you and Nightmare have? I'm able to pull it off consistantly with Phantom, and two guys from another forum. Out of the 90 or so people I've played, that's not very satisfying.



the best connection ive had from ppl on this forum is probs u timbers 

connection with nightmare is mediocre since i tend to fall off alot


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Friday night is when all them women come over (well, just 1)

But i was all free yesterday, and right now too.

Who wants to play?


----------



## Akuma (May 17, 2008)

Have fun kicking my ass up and down shion?


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Have fun kicking my ass up and down shion?



Lol, those damn disconnections

You're not as bad as you say, man.


----------



## Akuma (May 17, 2008)

Ive had the game for a week and im using mote +chuck.

Lol I was like wtf gamecube c buttons.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ive had the game for a week and im using mote +chuck.
> 
> Lol I was like wtf gamecube c buttons.



My bro says that it is easier playing with configurations sef to: smash attacks on the D-PAD so you get instant smashes.


----------



## Akuma (May 17, 2008)

Hrm, ill try it. Who do you think was my best out of the ones ive picked? I havent actually played a good player yet to determine.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Wolf, by FAR.^

Second main would be Lucas, 3rd would be c falcon IMO.


----------



## Akuma (May 17, 2008)

Thats around what i was guessing, I made some bad choices when I was wolf though :/ good matches I hope I can fight you again you helped my skills in evasion alot lol.


EDIT: Ill host another game if you want, I got completely disconnected when I quit.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_anyone up to play  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Your current avy is your best one by far Nightmare.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_i consider it my second best ... nothing beats my Joker Chibi  _


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2008)

I'll brawl ya Night.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_sweet ... host a game I'll join it  _


----------



## jkingler (May 17, 2008)

Nightmare's sig >>> Nightmare's avy, IMO.


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your current avy is your best one by far Nightmare.



Lol...would you make up ur mind about which ava and sig combo u want? Xia would not be pleased.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...would you make up ur mind about which ava and sig combo u want? Xia would not be pleased.



Xia is not the jealous type, she doesn't mind. What can I say I like my SC women, and well I like changing sets often.


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Xia is not the jealous type, she doesn't mind. What can I say I like my SC women, and well I like changing sets often.



Question is...do they like you?


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

Super Effective.


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Super Effective.



.....


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Question is...do they like you?



Of course they do, especially Seung Mina.


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Of course they do, especially Seung Mina.



.....GTFO

Seoung Mina is mine.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

^Come play MKW bitch, I decided I'll play even though the tourney is going on. 

About Mina, she's definitely a handful but I love it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Come play MKW bitch, I decided I'll play even though the tourney is going on.
> 
> About Mina, she's definitely a handful but I love it.



If I was going to play anything right now it would be Brawl. But, I gotta start working in a few so maybe later.....^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

@Nin, wanna play??


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

^I was hoping for some Mario Kart races, but I guess I can Smash.


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

No I said if I was going to play anything NOW I would want to play Brawl. But since, Ima start working now...I'll play Mario Kart later. 

U UNDERSTAND NOW!?!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

I don't care Cal.


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't care Cal.




That's right u better not care. Or else...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Lol, shut up Cal.

@Shion

I'm online, hurry up already.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

Anyone up for a match. I just lost to Skeets's Snake and I need a punching bag good fight to help me feel better.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Surprised you lost Shirker, guess I'm underestimating Skeets. :S


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Sorry nin, im goin. u host


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

@nin: have you ever fought him? He's a bitch to fight even _after_ you figure out his pattern cause Snake's so goshdang strong and has a h4x reach!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Shirker said:


> have you ever fought him? He's a bitch to fight even _after_ you figure out his pattern cause Snake's so goshdang strong!



Yeah I have, he was the first person from NF I faced online, think the first person I faced online as well. His Snake can be tough, but I thought he hardly played anymore so I assumed his Snake developed some rust.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

mind if I join you guys? or are ya having some 1 on 1 time?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

I don't mind if you join Shirker. Just practicing my Lucas.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2008)

I wonder when Linkaro will be on so we can have our match.  Well, I'm bored and looking for a match. Any takers?


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

I'll fight you BH. host a game, okay?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2008)

Room is up.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

@Shion

You left so soon, I hardly got warmed up yet.


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Shion
> 
> You left so soon, I hardly got warmed up yet.



I "warmed up" to Sophitia last night.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Cal go do your homework. 

And that's Cassandra in my set not Sophitia you idiot.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_cassandra is hotter ... but tira beats em both  _


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Cal go do your homework.
> 
> And that's Cassandra in my set not Sophitia you idiot.



I know that fool. I was just saying her because i know she is one of your favorites. Christ.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

@Cal

You don't have anything better to do than talk madness?


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> You don't have anything better to do than talk madness?



Well I am doing work right now...but I just say the oppurtunity for a sexual joke and took it. Simple as that.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well I am doing work right now...but I just say the oppurtunity for a sexual joke and took it. Simple as that.



Heh, I see.

Well anyways I'm off for a while, dunno if I'll play MK tonight maybe very late if anything.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

nice games BH and Spence. certainly help me with my issues regardin the tourney.
I'll be seeing you guys... I'm off to drown my sorrows in homework and cinnimon toast crunch.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2008)

Well those were some fun matches Shirker. I just hated the constant lag spikes in every match. I felt like some of my moves were reacting too slow.  

I learned in our matches that you like using air attack mainly. I tried to add some air moves with my Falco which did pretty good in the first couple of matches. I hate ZSS users though.


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> but I thought he hardly played anymore so I assumed his Snake developed some rust.



Yer what I thought.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Well those were some fun matches Shirker. I just hated the constant lag spikes in every match. I felt like some of my moves were reacting too slow.
> 
> I learned in our matches that you like using air attack mainly. I tried to add some air moves with my Falco which did pretty good in the first couple of matches. I hate ZSS users though.



yeah, air is mainly my thing, not because I suck on the ground, I just get tired of using roll-dodge so many times, and I'm not all that good at effectively using the tilts of my characters, so I make up for it with the advantages of my characters' air moves... plus, getting that perfectly place air-KO is soooo much more satisfying and cool looking than a ground smash. 

why'dya hate ZZS users?


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Shion
> 
> You left so soon, I hardly got warmed up yet.



Sorry about that,

J had to pick up the phone right after the game, my tv company called.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Sorry about that,
> 
> J had to pick up the phone right after the game, my tv company called.



Oh alright, we'll play again sometime. Was testing out my Lucas and Snake, looks like they still have a ways to go before their ready.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh alright, we'll play again sometime. Was testing out my Lucas and Snake, looks like they still have a ways to go before their ready.



Your Snake is better than your Lucas, lol.

I think you noticed how i was rushing to finish the game


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Your Snake is better than your Lucas, lol.
> 
> I think you noticed how i was rushing to finish the game



Haha yeah, just picked up Lucas today.

Yep I noticed, I was trying to plant C4 on you lol. 

We'll play again sometime soon, not today since I'm about to go to a BBQ.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Eat hearty, cuz TONIGHT, YOU DINE IN HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Lmao, too much 300 for you Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

TOO MUCH?!??!^^^

THAT IS BLASPHEMY!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2008)

Shirker said:


> why'dya hate ZZS users?



Because I lost in the first round of the tourney to one.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 17, 2008)

sorry about that shion in some matches i did nothing was having some problems with my gf and oh yeah i messaged linkaro by accident but those were good games everyone who was that other guy with you shion?


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

Shirker said:


> yeah, air is mainly my thing, not because I suck on the ground, I just get tired of using roll-dodge so many times, and I'm not all that good at effectively using the tilts of my characters, so I make up for it with the advantages of my characters' air moves... plus, getting that perfectly place air-KO is soooo much more satisfying and cool looking than a ground smash.
> 
> why'dya hate ZZS users?



ZSS has bad killpower in her smashes anyways, so she's relying on plasma wire, bair, and uair. 

Shirker we should zss ditto sometime. I kind of stopped playing her (too high of a shorthop..sucks so bad) but it'd be nice to see another zss user.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> sorry about that shion in some matches i did nothing was having some problems with my gf and oh yeah i messaged linkaro by accident but those were good games everyone who was that other guy with you shion?



That was my good friend Carlos, AKA Zolrak.


----------



## Akuma (May 17, 2008)

Im u p for some games if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ZSS has bad killpower in her smashes anyways, so she's relying on plasma wire, bair, and uair.
> 
> Shirker we should zss ditto sometime. I kind of stopped playing her (too high of a shorthop..sucks so bad) but it'd be nice to see another zss user.



well, her forward-air is pretty good too... haven't really killed anyone with it, but it can give you a nice breather if you need to get your opponnent off your back for a sec.

A ZZS ditto would be pretty sweet, though I too don't play her as much anymore (she's slowly moving behind my Shiek/Zelda). We should do that sometime soon.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

add me to the melee


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

Shirker said:


> well, her forward-air is pretty good too... haven't really killed anyone with it, but it can give you a nice breather if you need to get your opponnent off your back for a sec.
> 
> A ZZS ditto would be pretty sweet, though I too don't play her as much anymore (she's slowly moving behind my Shiek/Zelda). We should do that sometime soon.



Fair, getting both hits to connect is extremely hard once your opponent exceeds 70% (average weight) So much so, that I just prefer using a nair instead of it. Fair is good for low % combos though, out of Dthrow or dtilt. 

I'll be pretty busy until 10pm EST tomorrow, so that might be pushing it a bit depending on how late you play, but I should have some free time in the later half of this week.


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

You guys are damn vampires.

Nobody on at day, but the feeding begins at night.


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

Ill play you again if you want Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

Ok Akuma, you host it.

Ilk go online, ill wait fir your reply first.


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

alright currently hosting shion


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

Ah, cool I added the both of ya.


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

ill add you later nightmare I gotta eat we will brawl sometime.


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

K, Good games Akuma.

I have no comment for the last match though

@Fenrir

Let's do this, you host.


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

Good games Shion, looks like I need some practice.
Edit: A LOT of practice


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2008)

Anyone free for a few games?


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

@Fenrir

Dude, my bro ripped yo ass off and handed it back on a silver platter

Gg.


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

What can I say? My mains need a lot of work


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> What can I say? My mains need a lot of work



You got a good Ike^


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

Thanks but Snake sucks against anyone who is also decent at range and I don't use Falco's advantages e.g Blaster + Spike enough as I should.


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Thanks but Snake sucks against anyone who is also decent at range and I don't use Falco's advantages e.g Blaster + Spike enough as I should.



Don't worry about the spike so much. It's gonna be rare you'll actually land it, even trying consistantly. Blaster yeah. If you plan on learning Falco, you'd probably want to learn his shdl. Good luck learning it for wifi lag though.


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

It's useless for WiFi^


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> It's useless for WiFi^



It probably is, but his laser is pretty ineffective outside of edgeguarding without it.


----------



## PhantomX (May 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Thanks but Snake sucks against anyone who is also decent at range and I don't use Falco's advantages e.g Blaster + Spike enough as I should.



Lul... Snake doesn't suck against anyone.


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lul... Snake doesn't suck against anyone.


Yeah I know..I don't use Snake too well sadly so I was referring to my personal playing not the character as a whole.


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

Fenrir brawl me, I added you earlier.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 18, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

Ill play you it looks like fenrir left add me ill add you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 18, 2008)

Alright make a room and I will be on in a few.

Edit: Doesn't let me join your room. I made a new room.


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

Wow online is shit on this game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 18, 2008)

It kept booting me off when I tried to join your room.


----------



## PhantomX (May 18, 2008)

GGs Anki... stupid Pokemon Stadium saved your ass and screwed mine a couple times in that last match... windmill saved you first stock, and i lost my second to that fatass ledge which you can apparently jump INTO -_-


----------



## Akuma (May 18, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> It kept booting me off when I tried to join your room.



yeah I know same thing happened to me when I tried to join yours.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

When are you guys playing so I can get in


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 18, 2008)

Anki, those were some of the greatest matches I have ever played. Kirby vs. Jigglypuff was priceless. Great finish to our first match.


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

Setsuna F. Seiei said:


> When are you guys playing so I can get in


_yo man you up to fight  _


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> GGs Anki... stupid Pokemon Stadium saved your ass and screwed mine a couple times in that last match... windmill saved you first stock, and i lost my second to that fatass ledge which you can apparently jump INTO -_-



Haha, gotta love Pokemon Stadium! *_*



BrandonHeat said:


> Anki, those were some of the greatest matches I have ever played. Kirby vs. Jigglypuff was priceless. Great finish to our first match.



Yeah, those were fun too XD Lovely Rollout battles. Sorry about my disconnects, I don't know what's up with WiFi. -_-


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_wifi is shit ... but still ... anyone up to fight 
EDIT: fuck it nevermind 
_


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

Guess I answered to late.


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

hate wifi hate wifi hate wifi hate wifi hate wifi


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 19, 2008)

ur connection must be bad. It doesnt bother me.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

Nah Timbers is right. Wifi was absolute shit today, I couldn't get online for god knows how long, I finally got online now.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 19, 2008)

Guh. Anyone want to play? >_>


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

I would but I'm gonna go blow up some fireworks. Surprised your not doing the same Anki.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 19, 2008)

Blah. Screw Victoria Day. Just gives kids another day to stay home to piss me off. =p


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

fireworks? o my


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 19, 2008)

damnit, thats the second time I came to late to play.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Lol, 1:28AM^


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 19, 2008)

anyone wanna play


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

So the semi finals are almost upon us

3 man FFA FTW!!!!

Root for me, guys.


----------



## Akira (May 19, 2008)

^Sweet, man. Good luck + who you playing against?


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

It's a round robin vs Skeets and Darkhope.

Person who loses most of the games gets eliminated.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 19, 2008)

good luck Shion


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

Shion I think you're too excited for this tournament.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Shion I think you're too excited for this tournament.



Hey bro, you da man who beat Donkey crap.

You should have ultimate morale.


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

I thought it was his bro that was beast.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

To me, they are both the same in skill.^

But I guess it's Chem who has less of a life =/


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, Chem's really good. Once I fought him for fifteen matches straight. I think I won two or three of them. 

Anyone up for some matches? I'm going on now.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

I'll vs you Tenshi.

You host.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

^Ok, just registered you. Assuming 1246-8541-7487 if your FC.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 19, 2008)

Damn. I wanted to fight Tenshi. XD


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the matches Shion. You're really good. 

But dude, worst taunt messages ever. Seriously.

What was with the Smash Ball final match? Threw me off entirely.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Thanks for the matches Shion. You're really good.
> 
> But dude, worst taunt messages ever. Seriously.
> 
> What was with the Smash Ball final match? Through me off entirely.



Lol @ taunts.

Sorry about the Smash ball, i forgot i had thsm on 

I'll vs skeets, be right back.


----------



## Masurao (May 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So the semi finals are almost upon us
> 
> 3 man FFA FTW!!!!
> 
> *Root for me, guys.*



lol......NO


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

I just had the most kick ass games with skeets


----------



## Masurao (May 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I just had the most kick ass games with skeets



Lmao I'm so sure no one noticed your post over in the NF tourney board Shion.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

@C-Pimp

Fun games bro. Sorry I left, I gotta go do my tournament match, hopefully we'll play again sometime soon.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @C-Pimp
> 
> Fun games bro. Sorry I left, I gotta go do my tournament match, hopefully we'll play again sometime soon.



Np, it was great brawling with yah again  Though you pwned me so badly 

In case you haven't noticed, I haven't played for _so long_ which made me suck so much today


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Np, it was great brawling with yah again  Though you pwned me so badly
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, I haven't played for _so long_ which made me suck so much today



It's alright man, I know you haven't played in a good while. Try coming online more, I always have fun matches against you. 

On the second stock on the Samus vs Ike fight, I was surprised when my Fsmash killed you when you were behind me, guess you were too close. :S


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 19, 2008)

anyone wanna play


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 19, 2008)

I'll play with you my FC is 4553-9641-8940


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 19, 2008)

alright, I'm signing on now

Edit: Good games Kiba


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Im going to the semi finals, bitches


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

@Shion

Man, lol your too excited about this tournament.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 19, 2008)

My brother's looking for a match, and I'm tired of playing him. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It's alright man, I know you haven't played in a good while. Try coming online more, I always have fun matches against you.
> 
> On the second stock on the Samus vs Ike fight, I was surprised when my Fsmash killed you when you were behind me, guess you were too close. :S



I know, I've been studying for exams the past few weeks so I couldn't play Brawl during that time. But I'll be playing more often for this summer 

LOL! Yea, I was shocked too when that happened and I almost dropped my controller trying to think what was going on  Now I know you should never mess with Ike 



Anki Rendan said:


> My brother's looking for a match, and I'm tired of playing him. Anyone up for it?



I'll play with your bro for a few matches if he still wants


----------



## Masurao (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Anki i was doing some 1 v1 with Timbers


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

Shion might be facing either Nin or me in the finals


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

i should have signed up. I thought the tourney was gonna bomb since it's time.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

Would of been good if Timbers and Cal joined...but they didn't.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 19, 2008)

I wish I entered the tournament too. ._.

And sorry I didn't get back to you, Captain Pimp. He went to sleep and I had stuff to do. But I can Brawl now. =D


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 20, 2008)

seems like alot of us are on. Let's get a game in


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Shion might be facing either Nin or me in the finals



Try your hardest to get to the finals, I will for sure.

I think i know who my opponent is already for semi's, and if i'm right, i'll whoop her ass round and around.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Try your hardest to get to the finals, I will for sure.
> 
> I think i know who my opponent is already for semi's, and if i'm right, i'll whoop her ass round and around.



Lol, too bad, I lost.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, too bad, I lost.



I just read your post on tourney thread

So does nin go to semi's?


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 20, 2008)

Who wants to brawl?


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 20, 2008)

Setsuna, would you like to play me?

Also, has anyone joined GameBattle's Singles Ladder? Every time I try to, I get a "400 Bad Request"...


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 20, 2008)

sure, I'll play


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

I think those ladders are a waste of time. =/

Anyone could just up and kick first place's ass.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 20, 2008)

Meh, it's something to do at night. I have a hard time finding matches as it is. =p

Sorry Setsuna...but the lag is just plain bad. =_=;


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

That's true^

No arguement there.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Sorry Anki, every time you've asked me to play so far I've been busy or about to go out.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Im out for tonight, guys.

Hopefully I vs you tomorrow Nin.

See yall til then.

Peace.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry Anki, every time you've asked me to play so far I've been busy or about to go out.



It's okay. Just bad luck, I suppose. XD


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 20, 2008)

Its alright. good matches anyway


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 20, 2008)

Yes, good matches.


----------



## Akira (May 20, 2008)

Anybody wanna Brawl?


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Nobody on atm, 

I will be on in an hour.

I guess I can brawl when the time comes.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2008)

Oh, to anyone who may have challenged me to a Brawl: I'm home but my Wii doesn't like my internet as much as my DS does (which still isn't a lot).

Internet and power have been buggy recently as well.


----------



## K-deps (May 20, 2008)

dont worry friends im alive
ive just been whoring my xbox like a pimp


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

@Kdeps

Playing GTAIV I assume.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Yo nin, wanna vs?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

@Shion 

If your still around sure, could use some practice.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2008)

Some time soon, I need to get my game back...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

@Shion

Guess your not around.

So rain check on vsing then, I'm bored out of my mind so I'm gonna go play Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

I'm online now.

Was watching Hajime No Ippo.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

God damnit Shion, you take too long. 

I'm on MKW.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

..............Shall I wait for you to finish?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ..............Shall I wait for you to finish?



Nah, I'll be a while.

Face Timbers, he was online when I logged off.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

That guy won't vs me 

When i message him online, he blatantly ignores me


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

@Shion

Lmao, I don't know then. :S


----------



## Ronin (May 20, 2008)

Nin, is that Nina?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

@Ronin

Yup. 

Sexy, isn't she?


----------



## Ronin (May 20, 2008)

She was until I played some actual good Nina players in Tekken 4 n 5.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> She was until I played some actual good Nina players in Tekken 4 n 5.



Lmao, yeah she's dangerous. I would know since she's one of the top 3 characters I use.


----------



## Ronin (May 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, yeah she's dangerous. I would know since she's one of the top 3 characters I use.



Who're the other two? One of em better not be Steve Fox.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Who're the other two? One of em better not be Steve Fox.



Hwoarang and Jin. I also use Law and Lei a fair amount. I use everyone but the five I said I use more than the others.

How about you?


----------



## Ronin (May 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hwoarang and Jin. I also use Law and Lei a fair amount. I use everyone but the five I said I use more than the others.
> 
> How about you?



Steve is my number one although I'm better with Feng Wei. I picked up Steve in 4 and thought I was good but then found out he was broken and got wrecked in 5 when I was using him so I picked up Feng, he's still 2nd though because me n the Fox never depart.

You seen Miguel's 99% damage one hit punch in Tekken 6 yet? Not entirely sure if its 99% dmg but after it connects it leaves you with what seems to be 1 point of health.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Steve is my number one although I'm better with Feng Wei. I picked up Steve in 4 and thought I was good but then found out he was broken and got wrecked in 5 when I was using him so I picked up Feng, he's still 2nd though because me n the Fox never depart.
> 
> You seen Miguel's 99% damage one hit punch in Tekken 6 yet?



Ah, so that's why you said one of my mains better not be Steve lol. Yeah he's fun to use same with Feng, but Nina could smack em both up. 

Whoa, no I haven't seen that punch yet. :amazed

Edit: Lmao oh geez, now people are gonna pick him up just for that move. :S


----------



## Ronin (May 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Whoa, no I haven't seen that punch yet. :amazed
> 
> Edit: Lmao oh geez, now people are gonna pick him up just for that move. :S



Yea I see that happening. I wanted to pick him up before I saw it though, his fighting style is so unique, he fights like he doesn't give a damn and his dialog before he starts fighting is nice too, his voice actor did a good job.

EDIT: You have to be pretty bad to get caught by that punch though, the start up is so damn long, I mean he yawns then demoralizes you. If you get hit by it you might as well give up on Tekken.


----------



## Masurao (May 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, so that's why you said one of my mains better not be Steve lol. Yeah he's fun to use same with Feng, but Nina could smack em both up.
> 
> *Whoa, no I haven't seen that punch yet. :amazed*
> 
> Edit: Lmao oh geez, now people are gonna pick him up just for that move. :S



Lol

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qGc5ewxJXFk[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Guess you have.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

I wanna see this video.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That guy won't vs me
> 
> When i message him online, he blatantly ignores me



I've never gotten a PM/IM from you.

Ever


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 20, 2008)

That was brutal. good thing it takes so long.


----------



## Ronin (May 20, 2008)

The thing about the punch that makes it worse is that he punches you in the funbag, since that vid is of Kuma you cant tell because Kuma is a couple feet taller than everyone else in the cast.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Ronin, wanna vs?


----------



## Masurao (May 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> The thing about the punch that makes it worse is that he punches you in the *funbag*, since that vid is of Kuma you cant tell because Kuma is a couple feet taller than everyone else in the cast.



lmao....well that's new.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Nvm, ima go out.

The night is fresh, i'll see yall laterz.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 20, 2008)

Hey people... anyone want to have some 1 on 1 matches?...


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

If I was on, I would vs you^


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Anybody up for some matches?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

I am up for matches, wouldn't mind some matches before my Tourney match today. Then again I would like some sleep. Fen if you still want some matches I'll get on to play you, otherwise, I am off to bed!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Yeah dude I'm still up for matches. I'll host.
Edit: DK where are you?? I've been waiting for like twenty minutes.
2nd Edit: Doesn't look like DK's coming online anybody else wanna brawl?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

Plan B won and I went to sleep. XD

Sorry about that, but I am going back to sleep.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Nah its kool man maybe some other time.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I have had only a combine 10 hours of sleep in 6 days. so I needed some sleep. I did just wake up and I should be up for the rest of the day, since I have to go out later to pick up Wii Fit. If anyone wants to Brawl I will be online in about 30 minutes. =D


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2008)

I'll never understand the allure of Wii Fit... THERE ARE MUCH BETTER WAYS TO EXERCISE, THAT ARE CHEAPER AS WELL.

And damn, dude. Your sleep habits are worse than Timber's.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'll never understand the allure of Wii Fit... THERE ARE MUCH BETTER WAYS TO EXERCISE, THAT ARE CHEAPER AS WELL.
> 
> And damn, dude. Your sleep habits are worse than Timber's.



Wii Fit is for my family which wants to play the game. I tend to play other games like Brawl and Mario Kart, but that's me.

Also this weekend I was at Anime Central, so I was deprived of sleep already and I am struggling to get back to my normal sleeping habit. >_>;

3) Tim never sleeps, that bastard is always on.


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> 3) Tim never sleeps, that bastard is always on.



What    no.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?

Usual 1v1 would be fine, but if 2 more people are up to it, we can kick it with some team battles. P1 & P2 (red) vs P3 & P4 (blue).


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2008)

Looking for some matches. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

ill be up to play in like 10mins


----------



## Nightmare (May 21, 2008)

_yo BH ill fight ya ... set up a room and ill be there in like 1 minute 
EDIT: fuck all my tvs are being hogged by assholes (family)  
_


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2008)

Room is up for anyone to join.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2008)

Nice matches Timbers. I completely sucked in every single match. I hate fighting Lucario and Pikachu.  I was trying out some new characters like Kirby but he didn't fair so well. Well hopefully I get good enough to at least put you down to one stock next time.


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

Yeah good games. Just piece of advice with Ike. I wouldn't roll so much into your opponents. a lot times i just waited for you to roll into me and i grabbed you. Try approach with more shorthopped fairs and nairs.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2008)

I do rely a lot on rolls, which seems to always become a problem. I need to work on my air game with most of my characters. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ronin (May 21, 2008)

Brandon you have shamed Ike. You got a marth mainer telling you how to use Ike.

For Shame.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2008)

I barely use Ike anymore. I shame nothing.


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2008)

Not to mention Timbers doesn't main Marth anymore


----------



## Kai (May 21, 2008)

That good fellow Timbers is picking up on Pika pretty darn quickly.


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Brandon you have shamed Ike. You got a marth mainer telling you how to use Ike.
> 
> For Shame.


Never mained Marth actually lol. He was just an on and off character for alt list. He's quite damn hard to play on wifi though, so I dropped him. 


PhantomX said:


> Not to mention Timbers doesn't main Marth anymore


^


Kai said:


> That good fellow Timbers is picking up on Pika pretty darn quickly.



lol. I can see how his QAC will be a problem on wifi though.


----------



## Ronin (May 21, 2008)

Brandon doesnt use Ike and Timbers doesnt use Marth? Who are you people?

Why you lurking Mario?


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Brandon doesnt use Ike and Timbers doesnt use Marth? Who are you people?



lol. I dont think Marth ever made a huge impression on me. I think I can play him fairly well, but considering 90% of my play is on wifi, I couldn't deal with playing him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Brandon doesnt use Ike and Timbers doesnt use Marth? Who are you people?
> 
> Why you lurking Mario?



Ike is too slow for me. I hate recover moves since he is so heavy. For now I am working on Falco as my main.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

I'm vsing Darkhope for semi's


----------



## kingbayo (May 21, 2008)

ne one feel like playin'


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 22, 2008)

So uh, anyone want to play?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

Threads been pretty dead lately.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 22, 2008)

Damn it. X(


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Masurao (May 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Threads been pretty dead lately.



Do I need to do anything?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Do I need to do anything?



You just might have to.


----------



## Masurao (May 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You just might have to.



No, I think I'll spare this thread today. Besides I have alot of work to do...only 7 more days until summer break though. Woot!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

@Cal

Hurry the hell up, you have to turn around that MKW record after all.


----------



## Masurao (May 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Hurry the hell up, you have to turn around that MKW record after all.



Lol stfu..so what if the score is 21-92 on Mario Kart. That doesn't make me any less awesome.


----------



## Gamble (May 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> 21-92



ollolololollololol


----------



## Masurao (May 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> -CALAMITY- is epitome of awesome



Yeah I agree.


----------



## Gamble (May 22, 2008)

I dont even know what those words mean.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

@Cal

Shouldn't credit of your ava go to me, you bitch.


----------



## Masurao (May 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Shouldn't credit of your ava go to me, you bitch.



Lol...Cry moar. But, yeah I'll credit u whore. Nice set btw. Notice I said *profile* ava also.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Anyone on?


----------



## Ronin (May 22, 2008)

Nin, change your set. your reviving old, painful memories.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone on?



I'm in the mood to try some new characters against you Shion. Still up for some matches?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Nin, change your set. your reviving old, painful memories.



Lmao. 

What happened?


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

This connection problem is annoying I tried joining your game like 10 times Brandon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> This connection problem is annoying I tried joining your game like 10 times Brandon.



I only seem to get that problem with you.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Interesting, anyone that has me on there list what is my light color? Im using wireless btw that might be it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Yo brandon, i'm still on.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

Last time you were on, I saw red.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Hey Ill see if I can join you guys. Holy shit red  thats the worst right?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yo brandon, i'm still on.



I will set up the room. Don't expect any close matches.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Ses you online


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Good games Brandon.


Sorry about the first match, the phone rang and I had to answer =/


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

I knew it wasn't going to be close. I was just wanted to see how my newly picked up Kirby and Pikachu would fair against someone of your caliber. Any opinions on the two or my Lucas?


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Mmm...

your Lucas needs some work, he was kind of "out there".....

But your pika and kirby aren't bad, keep training and they will be annoying mother fuckers.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Pikachu and his electric current aerials can get an opponent real annoyed and there not bad on damage either.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Mmm...
> 
> your Lucas needs some work, he was kind of "out there".....
> 
> But your pika and kirby aren't bad, keep training and they will be annoying mother fuckers.



I have learned to pick up Pikachu fairly quickly thanks to all the annoying Pikachu players I have fought over the past couple of weeks.  

I wish I could find a good Kirby player to see how its played. I miss owning with Kirby back in the Super Smash Brothers days. 

As for Lucas, I know I just plain sucked.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I have learned to pick up Pikachu fairly quickly thanks to all the annoying Pikachu players I have fought over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> I wish I could find a good Kirby player to see how its played. I miss owning with Kirby back in the Super Smash Brothers days.
> 
> As for Lucas, I know I just plain sucked.



TenshiOni has a good Kirby, try facing his one day.

You might learn a few good combos from him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

Looks like I have found my newest "target".


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

Kirby is easy to play >_>


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

I find him kind of weird.....

His style is simple, but complex to me....


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

That's cuz the only person you can play is Fox XDD


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

His moves are really basic. It's just forming effect combos and perfecting his fighting style is another story.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> That's cuz the only person you can play is Fox XDD



What I think Shion is pretty good with snake and falcon( way better than me lol)


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> What I think Shion is pretty good with snake and falcon( way better than me lol)



Thank you^

@P.X.

I play Snake, Sonic, Ike, Pit, and Falcon too.

How do ya like THEM apples?


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Never seen your sonic, and I dont mention Pit WHAT AN ASSHOLE it doesnt matter who plays him.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Lol, side B

HAI AI AIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Foreal On corneria I fought someone playing pit and he caught me in side B on the bottom(cant get out of it) he stood there for a total of like 150 damage.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Thank you^
> 
> @P.X.
> 
> ...



I use everyone. 

How ya like them apples?.....Apple sauce bitch.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

I play everyone except for 4 charas I believe 

With varying success of course, but most can hold their own.


----------



## Kai (May 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I use everyone.



Luigi vs Lucario....Luigi vs Lucario...


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

?^

.......


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Shion can You explain to me how you You use fox's utilt and keep him in it? It seems like I always knock my oppenent when I do it once.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

At low percents it juggles pretty easily (depending on DI and such), at high percents it'll just knock them upwards.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Ah I c. Thanks man, Shieks is even worse


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ah I c. Thanks man, Shieks is even worse



Sheiks is NASTY.

But yeah, like phantom said, I use it when my opponent is at a low percent, so the they go up tp 47-55%

Then I can go for an easy KO.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Oh btw my succession with mortar slide is like 90%. Yes I started maining snake, I really like him now. Fox and Falcon are my others, I saw you play with Fox and Snake I was like "man I gotta get on that". I dropped Lucas, and Wolf.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Foxie is my main mother fucker

I love that goddamn animal.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

Fox is easy mode my friend, Yoshi is for pros.


----------



## Gamble (May 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Kirby is easy to play >_>


Pretty much. His dair is nice though. You can pillar with it and dtilt at lower percents. 


Akuma said:


> Shion can You explain to me how you You use fox's utilt and keep him in it? It seems like I always knock my oppenent when I do it once.



Depends on how fast the character falls/how big the character is, and of course spacing your utilt. Depending on who your opponent is, from 0% you'll catch them for 1-5 utilts before being DI'd. You can usually add in a sh nair/bair, as long as your opponent has a relatively slow bair/nair/fair (depending on how they're positioned)



Akuma said:


> Ah I c. Thanks man, Shieks is even worse


Kinda sorta, since you can combo with it in higher percents than fox's utilt. Her ftilt is a bigger spacing issue than Fox, though. You probably won't get in anymore than 4 ftilts from low percents, no matter what character you're playing against, but it's easier to combo out of it than Fox's utilt, with grab/usmash/uair/fair/nair. They stay pretty well positioned for you.


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Fox is easy mode my friend, Yoshi is for pros.



Fuck yeah! This is why I've picked up the green squeaky dinosaur


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 23, 2008)

Anyone around to Brawl? Will I have to go on...*gulp* With Anyone?!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

Thread is dead like usual, Cal come work your magic in here.


----------



## kingbayo (May 23, 2008)

and i always come when its at it's deadest....>_>

as for u Nin...my MegaMan set will be up soon, Bitch that


----------



## Masurao (May 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Thread is dead like usual, Cal come work your magic in here.



*yawns*...good afternoon guyz. I see you have a new set Vio....I still need to play Chronon Trigger. I only played Chrono Cross, and I'm surprised Akira Toriyama wasn't hired to do the art for it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> and i always come when its at it's deadest....>_>
> 
> as for u Nin...my MegaMan set will be up soon, Bitch that



Interested to see how it turns out, better make look Rockman as awesome as he always is. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> *yawns*...good afternoon guyz. I see you have a new set Vio....I still need to play Chronon Trigger. I only played Chrono Cross, and I'm surprised Akira Toriyama wasn't hired to do the art for it.





You haven't played Chrono Trigger yet, honestly Cal what the hell. You are banned from playing SSBB and MKW go play Chrono Trigger now, and don't return till you beat it.


----------



## Masurao (May 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You haven't played Chrono Trigger yet, honestly Cal what the hell. You are banned from playing SSBB and MKW go play Chrono Trigger now, and don't return till you beat it.



Honestly, if the game came out on the Wii VC(which it needs to) I would buy it.


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

Don't return till you get the ultimate ending, after beating it w/ only Chrono and Nadia


----------



## Masurao (May 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Don't return till you get the ultimate ending, after beating it w/ only Chrono and Nadia



I will return whenever I want to...because I am awesome like that.


----------



## dilbot (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys, my friend REALLY wants to brawl right now. Anybody up for it? He mains toon link, and he's a beast with him...T_T

My FC is in my sig. Pm me your friend code if needed


----------



## Gamble (May 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I will return whenever I want to...because I am awesome like that.



Cal you're going to have to beg harder for your rep.


----------



## Akuma (May 23, 2008)

anyone wanna play? im currently hosting


----------



## dilbot (May 23, 2008)

yea sure Ill play Already added you

EDIT: violent nin Ill play you if you want 

EDIT: 2 sorry pimp, dunno why but my connection is REALLY shit for some reason...


----------



## Masurao (May 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Cal you're going to have to beg harder for your rep.



Lol...fuck u I wasn't begging, and I got my rep from Vio. I remeber ur rep circle over at that FC ur in...Holy Chruch of Hitsugayu when I visited it a while ago.


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

Hah, you guys and your measly rep... I've never once begged and I've got like 89k points


----------



## Akuma (May 23, 2008)

good games dilbot, but you really were the one to make it lag lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

@Phantom

Cause you've been around this forum longer than us bitch. I use to lurk on this forum for a very time, then finally decided to make an account in 07.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

Good games, dil and akuma 

I would play a bit longer w/ you guys but wifi is being a dick today 



dilbot said:


> EDIT: 2 sorry pimp, dunno why but my connection is REALLY shit for some reason...



No worries, I was having problems with wifi during the afternoon too


----------



## Akuma (May 23, 2008)

Captain Pimp your marth is mean.


----------



## kingbayo (May 23, 2008)

someone play me, or let me in


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

^Lmao don't tell me your using the box covers as your set for Mega Man.


----------



## dilbot (May 23, 2008)

Yea sorry guys :/ It's been a long time since I've been on wifi, and I've never experienced that amount of lag before with friend codes. I configured my router a bit so I think our matches should be a little less laggy I promise 

Was there any specific changes you had to make for your connection to be a bit more stabler?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Captain Pimp your marth is mean.



Really?...I thought my Samus was scarier for you 



dilbot said:


> Yea sorry guys :/ It's been a long time since I've been on wifi, and I've never experienced that amount of lag before with friend codes. I configured my router a bit so I think our matches should be a little less laggy I promise
> 
> Was there any specific changes you had to make for your connection to be a bit more stabler?



Well, I was using a wireless router during the day but I usually get more errors from that. Wired connection seems to do much better for me, but I blame Nintendo's wifi


----------



## Gamble (May 23, 2008)

hello bastards lets play


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

Im vsing violent nin for finals.


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Anyone wanna Fight?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, I can play right now.


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Nice, my FC's in teh Sig.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Fenrir is in game, anyone want to vs me?


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

I'll vs you Shion I wasn't in a game and there isn't a sign of Bloody Ninja.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

you host fenrir.

im online


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Good games Shion  I need to work on Ness's recovery.

@Brandon I'll play ya.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

Alright. Logging on now.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Can I play winner of this match?


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

I'll play some if you want, bloody.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Sure I will play your right now 

edit: what is your friend code?


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

FC is in the FC thread.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Uhh where exactly is that? I pmed you -_-


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Good games Brandon sorry about leaving but that input lag was REALLY fucking me off.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

No problem. I had some lag but not that much. Your pretty good with Ness. I just suggest working on your recovery and be careful with trying to get a cheap shot in the air. Any opinions on my characters?  :amazed


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Using PK thunder as a recovery basically means I'll get fucked over by lag in some way or another and  trying to spike on wifi almost always has bad results lol but thanks for the tip. Your pikachu is good but sometimes predictable. You were using Fsmash a lot and its pretty easy to counter and has bad lag afterwards. I also noticed you rolled a LOT which can have really bad consequences.


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2008)

Anyone up for a match or two? I think my friend might want to jump in as well.


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

I'll play ya Link (FC's in the sig)


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2008)

Alright, let me add you.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Brandon, wanna play?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Using PK thunder as a recovery basically means I'll get fucked over by lag in some way or another and  trying to spike on wifi almost always has bad results lol but thanks for the tip. Your pikachu is good but sometimes predictable. You were using Fsmash a lot and its pretty easy to counter and has bad lag afterwards. I also noticed you rolled a LOT which can have really bad consequences.



I just picked up on Pikachu a couple of days ago. I know I roll a lot. It's a force of habit even though I never use to do it. I need to work on my air game badly.


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Sorry about leaving Bloody I told Link I'd play him.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

lol it is all cool. I cant even match up the tags with the ppl on NF O_O


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Good games P.X., and BH.

Andy is a friend of mine.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

lol shion, wanna play now?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

Had some nice solo matches with Andy's Lucas. FFA with you Shion is impossible.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

anyone want to play right now?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

I would but there is a storm at my house.  We can play in a couple of hours if you would like.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Sure . This lag is sorta aggravating


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Nice matches Link you got any tips for my mains?


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2008)

Sorry Fenrir, once I started using ZSS I kept getting annoying button lag. I would have put up much more of a fight against Ike. Good games though.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Okay Fenir, wanna playh me now XD?


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Yeah why not? I'll host.


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Nice matches Link you got any tips for my mains?



Err, I don't know. I'm not much of a tip giver, lol. Not because I don't care to but because I don't know what to say.  By the way, I hate facing Snake's. They always give me so much trouble. Do you have any tips for my fighters?


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

Snake gives trouble to everything ever.


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2008)

Anyone else want to have some matches? My friend likes to play with items though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

I'm free right now. Haven't played with items in a while though.


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2008)

You can just set them on low. You're BH on Brawl, right? I can't remember. I'll make the room.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2008)

*Gots me a Lan-o-dapter!*

Mind if I join you guys too? I finally set up my lan adapter and I wanna test it out!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> You can just set them on low. You're BH on Brawl, right? I can't remember. I'll make the room.



On and waiting. Join the party Shirker.


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Anybody up for a brawl now? My C. Falcon is thirsting for some prey


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Good game Fenrir


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

who is BX3?

me = aniki


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Good games Bloody. Ya got any tips for my mains?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

uhh, not really. That was intense lag, so I cant really say anything.


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2008)

Good games Shirker our Mario vs Bowser fight was fucking epic.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> who is BX3?
> 
> me = aniki



I'm BX-3 



@Fenrir: You're the guy I was just fighting? Good games indeed my good sir. I believe _all_ those matches we had were just as awesome.


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Added you: BrandonHeat, Shirker and Bloody ninja.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2008)

Thanks! I'd fight ya now, but I've got somthing to work on, plus, my shows are about to come on, so I may not be online for the rest of the day.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Cool, added most of you guys. Is lag based on the distance between you and your opponent? or is it just laggy because of servers?

Well, I think im goinna chill will the the wifi for alittle while until lag settles for good X3


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Cool, added most of you guys. Is lag based on the distance between you and your opponent? or is it just laggy because of servers?
> 
> Well, I think im goinna chill will the the wifi for alittle while until lag settles for good X3



You're basically always going to get lag on wifi. The best I've had it is probably .3 second input delay. Which is really good, but just saying. It'll never be the same as playing offline, but oh well. 

As far as lag, I'm not entirely sure. I think the person who hosts the room acts as the host for both player's connection to each other. If other people have a craptastic connection though, you'll probably lag anyways.


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Distance plays a part in the lag. But if you configure your router properly you'll be able to get less laggy matches. I just recently configured mine and I have very little lag in random brawl matches


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Distance plays a part in the lag. But if you configure your router properly you'll be able to get less laggy matches. I just recently configured mine and I have very little lag in random brawl matches



Distance doesn't play as nearly as much a factor as the individual's connection. Kai for example, lives a state away from me, and the amount of lag we use to get was just retarded. Then he like, moved or something, and now the connection is pretty smooth. FPS slows from time to time but it's a helluva lot better than before.Then Phantom lives like 1200 miles from me, and we're pretty much lagless.


----------



## Volke (May 24, 2008)

Anybody up for some matches. Haven't played online in weeks. Finally got the lagged fixed.


----------



## Kai (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, there's a guy on my list who's from Chile and the gameplay still runs fairly smoothly. So you can be anywhere in the world and have a connection that trumps the distance.


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Im up for a game, Added you Volke and kai


----------



## Volke (May 24, 2008)

I'll be on in a sec. Adding you now


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

So we got three new guys?

......who wants some?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2008)

Definitely nice to see some new people have been posting in here.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

If I go up against you for Ultimate Finals, expect a chage in mah Foxie

I will refuse to lose to those IC.


----------



## Masurao (May 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Definitely nice to see some new people have been posting in here.



GTFO Vio. U kno why? Because I said so.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If I go up against you for Ultimate Finals, expect a chage in mah Foxie
> 
> I will refuse to lose to those IC.



Looking forward to it. 

Though, I have a surprise for your "Foxie" as well. I had a character waiting to take him on but chose not to use him since the IC's did good. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> GTFO Vio. U kno why? Because I said so.



Quiet bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). What are you doing online Smash, shouldn't you be doing homework as usual?


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Wanna fight?^


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2008)

Lmao, doing FFA's with Timbers and Phantom at the moment. 

You won't see this character until the finals. Definitely someone you wouldn't expect to see but he has an easy time with Fox.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

To the finals it is then.

Anyone out there wanna vs?


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Lol nice matches Volke, your pretty good with Ike. As you can tell I'm quite clumsy >.>


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Is it possible for me and my friend to play on my Wii online simutaneously?


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Nobody?

Aw... meh, I'll go to sleep...

See y'all later.

Peace.


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Yea I think so, on the character selection screen get your friend to press start (GC controller)


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

oh ok, ima do that O_O tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 25, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Is it possible for me and my friend to play on my Wii online simutaneously?



Yes you guys can. Up to 3 people can be online from the same Wii console. So you can have 3 people on one Wii and play someone else online for a 4 person free for all.


----------



## Volke (May 25, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Lol nice matches Volke, your pretty good with Ike. As you can tell I'm quite clumsy >.>



Thank you very much. Your CFalcon was ok as well. Lag was pretty bad and I don't know why you had items on though.


----------



## Aeon (May 25, 2008)

Some people enjoy playing with items. I don't get why that's so difficult to understand. I'll play either way.


----------



## Shy Link (May 25, 2008)

*Pats* That's a good Hib...Gok...And...Link83. Yes. Link83. Good. Items. Good.

Wait, who am I?


----------



## Volke (May 25, 2008)

I suppose...


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Laggers


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Gg Jason.

Lol @ 4 stocked.


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2008)

Im thinking I got a bit better Shion. My snake coould actually put a hurt on you lol.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im thinking I got a bit better Shion. My snake coould actually put a hurt on you lol.



Hmm... in Snake ditto battle, you DID kill me twice..... =/

3 stocked you twice with mah foxie

4 stocks with Pit and ike...

I don't even remember.....

But your snake is getting there


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2008)

I need to play with you more often to get better. Oh and im thinking of dropping falcon, I cant fight effectively with him. Fox I still have a long ways to go.


----------



## Akira (May 25, 2008)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I need to play with you more often to get better. Oh and im thinking of dropping falcon, I cant fight effectively with him. Fox I still have a long ways to go.



"You still have a way to go"



....prince of tennis...,


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

nyone for a game


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 25, 2008)

So I was hosting, and my cousin joined my game. I made sure no items were on, and it was only a 3 stock match. Yet everytime we entered a stage, Items would start appearing out of nowhere.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Yous cousin has items on, then.^


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> nyone for a game



nyone at all?

@shion ~ mada mada daze


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yous cousin has items on, then.^



So the host doesnt control the rules ?


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

^ the ppl who are not hosting the match can change the rules after the first match is over, and unless they have the same rules as u i think the loser's rules come into effect? at least thats what i think... lol


----------



## Akira (May 25, 2008)

Anybody wanna Brawl?
Edit: GGs Shion. I fucking hate R.O.B. Anyone else up for a match?


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2008)

I cant play with you Dil, your connection sucks dick so its constant lag. I dont care if you use items but when its constant lag its not a good idea.


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I cant play with you Dil, your connection sucks dick so its constant lag. I dont care if you use items but when its constant lag its not a good idea.



or it could like, you know, be your connection, or just you guys are too far away from each other.

But yeah don't use items if you're lagging.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 25, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2008)

> or it could like, you know, be your connection, or just you guys are too far away from each other.
> 
> But yeah don't use items if you're lagging.



Ive played many people and never lagged that bad, my connection isnt bad. Ive played him two different times now it was the same.


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Anyone up for some matches?



ill fight ya or nyone else for that matter lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 25, 2008)

Going online right now.


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

ive added ya and im online now
u host, ill join


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 25, 2008)

Room is up and waiting.


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

alrite cool


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ive played many people and never lagged that bad, my connection isnt bad. Ive played him two different times now it was the same.





> or just you guys are too far away from each other.



**


----------



## dilbot (May 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I cant play with you Dil, your connection sucks dick so its constant lag. I dont care if you use items but when its constant lag its not a good idea.



Where do you live anyways? 

Likewise the lag between you and me is...abnormal.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 25, 2008)

Some pretty nice solo matches Gaxa. I was sort of bored so I was just playing around with most of the characters. You pretty good with a variety of characters. The FFA had some serious lag issues. Who was the third person in those matches?


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Where do you live anyways?
> 
> Likewise the lag between you and me is...abnormal.



Michigan, if you live far north in canada then I guess I could see why.


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2008)

Anybody feel like brawlin' with me (and possibly my cousin)?


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Some pretty nice solo matches Gaxa. I was sort of bored so I was just playing around with most of the characters. You pretty good with a variety of characters. The FFA had some serious lag issues. Who was the third person in those matches?



ye gd games... for the 3 that i played against u, one with link, one with samus, and one with DK, the others my sis was the one brawlin lol 

someone from timbers' username was in the ffa along with someone else... of whom i dont know


----------



## dilbot (May 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Michigan, if you live far north in canada then I guess I could see why.



More or less close to the border :/

Ah well...I guess my connection sucks dick


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

i live in the UK, if that makes u feel better lol


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 25, 2008)

is there someone on this forum named marie in brawl?


----------



## PhantomX (May 25, 2008)

Isn't that Darkhope or someone? Did they play Pikachu? XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

It's Darkhope, now re-named as "Chair"

Guys, I just vs'ed the Brawl Central champion.

Guess what the outcome was.


----------



## Volke (May 25, 2008)

Nice Shion.

Game anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

I'll vs you, bro.

My code is in my sig.


----------



## Volke (May 25, 2008)

Adding you


----------



## PhantomX (May 25, 2008)

What was the outcome and did you Brawl him on WiFi?


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> What was the outcome and did you Brawl him on WiFi?



Yeah, it was on WiFi.

That mother fucker mained ZSS.

A very good one at that.

@Volke

You host.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Good games Volke.

lol @ the 3 stocks.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

Sorry about that poor show. I was trying out other characters I don't normally use. I should probably stick to Ike despite that poor performance you saw in that match. I haven't used him in about a week or two while I was trying to find a second main...

Nonetheless, good games. You destroyed me in a few. (lol 3 stocks a couple times)

Who is it that you fought who had a good ZSS?

I would really like to play that person and pick up some ideas from him on how to use ZSS. I want to be decent with her but so far I suck...
So hard to approach...


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

You're pretty good in battlefield stage with MK.

I fucking hate that place to death...


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

Thank you. Battle Field is my favorite stage. Hate the edges at FD :|
Still wasn't good enough though 

BTW, who is your main?


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

MAH FOXIE

Second is Snake, 3rd is Ike, 4th is Pit. 5th is C Falcon, 6th is Sonic.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

Should have known. That was probably one of the best Foxes I have fought.

Well, I'm going to go practice some more. Anyone else want to play or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Volke said:


> Should have known. That was probably one of the best Foxes I have fought.
> 
> Well, I'm going to go practice some more. Anyone else want to play or should I look elsewhere?



Thanks bro.

Your Meta Knight made me think a bit quicker at times.

I see a couple people lurking, stick around, you might find another person.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Your Meta Knight made me think a bit quicker at times.
> 
> I see a couple people lurking, stick around, you might find another person.



Will do. 

I guess I'll keep working on my MK. Only wish I could get decent with ZSS...


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Ima go to sleep, peace out bro.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

Peace man.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 26, 2008)

So uh....anyone want to play...?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

I'll play with you Anki.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2008)

I'll play you, dude. We've never had the pleasure of facing off.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 26, 2008)

Really? Well, okay! You can host.

Edit: Ack, didn't see that Nin posted first. I joined your room Nin, but then you left o.o


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2008)

sorry, can't at the moment. I swear, I finally get my LAN adap set up and everyone wants to hog the fucking TV *facepalm*

I'll probably be on in a couple minutes with any luck


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2008)

Alright... free now. join up, if ya want.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

@Anki

Yeah sorry about that. 

@BH

Fun games.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Nice matches Nin. Still trying to work on my Pikachu and Kirby.  You have a pretty good Ganon and Jigglypuff. Didn't know Ganon had such an air game.  Any advice for me?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches Nin. Still trying to work on my Pikachu and Kirby.  You have a pretty good Ganon and Jigglypuff. Didn't know Ganon had such an air game.  Any advice for me?



Hehe thanks. I loved finishing those matches with Jigglys Rest attack and Ganons Warlock Punch. 

I would say, try not to roll so much and try and to use tilts more. As for Kirby and Pikachu use their fair and bair paired with short hop more, you used dair a little too much with Pikachu and it made you easy to predict. :sweat


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice for Kirby and Pikachu. I knew that the only way to master those two would be perfect my air game.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

@BH

Yeah pretty much, you have their ground game down just gotta work on the air. 

Who are your mains anyways?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Well currently my only remaining main is Falco. I am trying to pick up Kirby since I use to love playing with him in the original Smash. As for Pikachu, I just got sick of losing to him so I thought I might as well learn how to play with him. I am not disappointed with that decision now.  

I use to main TL and Snake but I sort of just left them. TL was a little hard for me to play since I could never use items as much as I needed to. I like playing with Snake but my Snake just doesn't compare with others I have faced.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Well currently my only remaining main is Falco. I am trying to pick up Kirby since I use to love playing with him in the original Smash. As for Pikachu, I just got sick of losing to him so I thought I might as well learn how to play with him. I am not disappointed with that decision now.
> 
> I use to main TL and Snake but I sort of just left them. TL was a little hard for me to play since I could never use items as much as I needed to. I like playing with Snake but my Snake just doesn't compare with others I have faced.



Ah I see. Kirby is fun to use without a doubt, when in doubt Kirby suicide. 

I haven't really practiced with TL yet, I probably will eventually. As for Snake hes definitely fun to use, gotta love planting C4 on people.


----------



## Akira (May 26, 2008)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see. Kirby is fun to use without a doubt, when in doubt Kirby suicide.



Kirby suicide is a great move but I don't tend to use it in a serious match. Most people call that cheap.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Kirby suicide is a great move but I don't tend to use it in a serious match. Most people call that cheap.



Well if your whole game plan is to sit by the edge and rely on it then yeah it's definitely cheap. But if you do it like once in the match then most people shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Ike users should beware then.


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well if your whole game plan is to sit by the edge and rely on it then yeah it's definitely cheap. But if you do it like once in the match then most people shouldn't have a problem with it.



It's pretty blah if you swallow the person and spit them out beyond recovery, while you float back up. I don't have a problem if it's just a swallowcide though.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

What up, bitches?

I'm fired up from my boxing practice, WHO WANTS SOME??


----------



## Akira (May 26, 2008)

I'll vs you Shion.
GG's Shirker+ Yuuki? I suck at FFA's


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, good games! Don't worry, I'm not good at FFAs either. XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'll vs you Shion.
> GG's Shirker+ Yuuki? I suck at FFA's



You host.

I'm online.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2008)

Those were some kick-ass games, Anki! Seriously! I take it, you're a pokemon fan 

You're pretty good with Pikachu and TLink, but you're damn near untouchable with the rest of your Poke-arsenal. I was surprised you pretty much pounded me with Jiggs when I was ZZS. You looked pretty open with stages, I wanted to try a match on Warioware, but that probably would've been pushin' it.

@Fenrir: If I'm not mistaken, you're Fenix right? Sorry I cut off on ya, but I haven't eaten all day, and there's some BBQ callin mah name .
I've also got to study for some finals for tomorrow.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Nice ones Fenrir.

Lol, i should change my taunts.


----------



## Akira (May 26, 2008)

They're damn effective I'll tell ya that but GG's man. Anyone else want some?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Nice matches Timbers. You owned me in every round.


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

Good games Brandon. You're beginning to roll less, which is very good.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Working on my forward air attacks. The transition begins.


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

I noticed you approaching with aerials. Which is good, but I'd make it a priority to learn how to shorthop to be able to apply them.

*Shirker* we must play some time. I just noticed you live in IL, and every person (like 3, lol) that I've played in Illinois has lagged massively with me. I'm not sure if it's purely coincidence or your state has banned interaction with me.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2008)

You still on? How 'bout now? Do that ditto we talked about the other day?

I gots me a LAN-o-dapter so we shouldn't have any _serious_ probs.


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

<.< You still there Shirker? I was away.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Anyone alive for some matches?


----------



## Gentleman (May 26, 2008)

I'm about to get on with a friend, I'll play you, my FC is 5241-1570-9238. I haven't played in a while though so I probably suck.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Alright see you on.


----------



## Gentleman (May 26, 2008)

Sorry you couldn't join, we got into a long couple battles.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

No problem. Will play you another time.


----------



## Gentleman (May 26, 2008)

Looks like you got in. I'm just doing random though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Fun random matches SPOT. Couldn't stay for long since I have to sleep soon. Tell your friend good games.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Yo!

Anything good happening?


----------



## Gentleman (May 26, 2008)

I just got off after my friend and I played a good 30 or so matches. Brandonheat joined in for a couple of them. Good games Brandon, you're pretty good with that Pikachu.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_anyone here capable to fight  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

I have some free time from homework, so anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_yo BH can ya fight now  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

Going online now.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_fuck nah man ... my tv is being hogged  ...  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

Sucks for you Nightmare.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_fuck you    ... nice ass set ... i love that guy  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

Who doesn't love Brooke.  

Nice Wolverine set by the way. I am known to look like him in real life.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_dude you gotta show me your pic ... i have never seen anyone looks like wolverine  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

I guess it's because of my crazy beard and hair.


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

Good games SPOT, BH, and..whoever Quinn was


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

Nice matches SPOT and Timbers. FFA with items was insane.


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

lol I felt like jesus when I got those two pokeballs in a row. One being Lugia and one being that giant fire-dinosaur one, and then Assist Trophy with Shadow. So like everyone's in slowmo as these two huge ass pokemon are raping.


----------



## Gentleman (May 27, 2008)

OH Quinn is a friend from basketball. You guys don't know 'im. It was a lot of fun though. Timbers raped me with wolf in our first match. Just picking random characters is fun though.


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

Yeah sorry, I didn't realize you were on random/wanted to FFA until after the second match. So I was just using a character I've been trying to learn d=


----------



## Violent-nin (May 27, 2008)

So full of shit Timbers, what's left to learn with Wolf.


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So full of shit Timbers, what's left to learn with Wolf.



...bair spacing/approaching. Reflector counter. Not shitting up his recovery. ff uair juggling.

*B|*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 27, 2008)

^I know, was just kidding.


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^I know, was just kidding.



NO YOU WEREN'T THE INTERNET IS SERIOUS.


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> NO YOU WEREN'T THE INTERNET IS SERIOUS.



Ain't that the truth?


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  ... _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

I'll fight with ya Nightmare.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_aight make the room bro ... ill join in 1 minute _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

Good games Nightmare. 

Try not to use Side and B so much with Falco and Fox, it makes you become very predictable. Ike vs Falco was a pretty close match.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_wow your gay   _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

Why? I played very fairly.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_why ? ... isn't it obvious ... you kicked my ass ... so you are now gay  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

Lmao, and here I thought we were bros. 

Who are your mains again?


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_very few are my bros here  ... while i may like all of you, i have to speak to you outside this thread so i only know your gamer side  ... Toon Link, Diddy Kong, Olimar, Pikachu ... im trying to get fox, Link, and marth up there but your a fucking ass   _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _very few are my bros here  ... while i may like all of you, i have to speak to you outside this thread so i only know your gamer side  ... Toon Link, Diddy Kong, Olimar, Pikachu ... im trying to get fox, Link, and marth up there but your a fucking ass   _



Lmao. Your Fox needs to use drills and fair more, but make you sure you don't over-use it. Link generally needs to be played smart due to his lack of speed, use projectiles to annoy your opponents and use different close range combo's to keep them guessing. You Marth needs to develop more of an air game, I was impressed you used the neutral B and down B, but you tended to over use them making Marth very predictable.

I haven't faced your TL, Olimar and Pikachu in long time so there's not much I can say about em.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

I wanna battle.

Who wants it?


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_ my mains are fine ... no need to work on them ... i just started using marth again after like 2 months yesterday  ... i love the neutral b attack ... stop that gay ass angel ring   _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

I would fight ya Shion, but I haven't ate anything really for the day, so I need to find some food or go out for some before I do anything.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Ok^

How about you, Nightmare?

Wanna play?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ my mains are fine ... no need to work on them ... i just started using marth again after like 2 months yesterday  ... i love the neutral b attack ... stop that gay ass angel ring   _



Lmao, oh come on I didn't use it that much. Just used it to annoy you a bit.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_hmmm ... i don't think i can anymore ... i was good for a few games and nin got them  ... _


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Side b with Pit?^

Edit: So neither of you can play??

Damn......


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_hold up ... i think i can play now ... there was a change of plans and im not busy anymore  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

You host^

I'll see you online.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_fuck NO NO NO NO ... im gonna be disappearing for a while now  ... FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK _


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK   ... peace dudes  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

:S

Okay, later Nightmare. :sweat


----------



## Jicksy (May 28, 2008)

i wanna fight someone -_-

but all the tv's are taken up


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

Anyone wanna play a match?


----------



## Jicksy (May 28, 2008)

alrite

tv's are free 

nyone who wants a match... im hosting now, join


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

I added you Gixa, My FCs in teh sig.


----------



## Jicksy (May 28, 2008)

ive added ya
im hosting!


----------



## Jicksy (May 28, 2008)

gd games fenrir

cant believe i got Link twice, by random choosing lol


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

Link was a random choice? He was pretty good lol. GG's anyway you just picked that fucking annoying as hell stage in the Bowser v Falco one  Also nice Metaknight


----------



## Jicksy (May 28, 2008)

all chars were random lol

some fun matches... that wario fart caught me gd 

a gd pointer for u wud be not to run into things too quickly, looking as if ur messing around is a tactic too


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

Yeah I tend to run full on into things which usually doesn't end well.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Yo bitches.


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

GG's Yuuki aka Claus? Picking random does make it more fun yaknow.


----------



## Gamble (May 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> GG's Yuuki aka Claus? Picking random does make it more fun yaknow.



Apparently Yuuki's brother plays 100% serious bizness.


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

Oh I thought so since I think Yuuki mains PT and that guy was pretty much exclusively using Zelda who was excellent.


----------



## Gamble (May 28, 2008)

He plays like Zelda and Pit or something. 

I dunno I never thought it was anything spectacular. :\ I went toe to toe with him when I played Zelda, and I wasn't necessarily good with her. My alts kind of pummel both of them.

I'm normally against belittling people, but he seems like he has a a huge ego. 

I'd like to crush that ego if ever given teh chance.


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

His ground game isn't amazing, but once he gets you in the air he's pretty good. He also spams the hell out of Din's fire which was a big factor considering I was lagging like fuck and airdodging was pretty much out of the question. I do kinda agree with you about his ego though, I made it pretty clear I was just having friendlies and picking random characters but he continually picked Zelda which while I guess there isn't anything inherently wrong with that it was a little annoying.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_who da fuck wants to fight  _


----------



## Volke (May 28, 2008)

Still here Nightmare?


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> His ground game isn't amazing, but once he gets you in the air he's pretty good. He also spams the hell out of Din's fire which was a big factor considering I was lagging like fuck and airdodging was pretty much out of the question. I do kinda agree with you about his ego though, I made it pretty clear I was just having friendlies and picking random characters but he continually picked Zelda which while I guess there isn't anything inherently wrong with that it was a little annoying.



This brotha sounds like he needs to be demoralized and get his spirit to break and falk under utterless defeat.

I say we do a 3 on 1 to mess with him.


----------



## Gamble (May 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This brotha sounds like he needs to be demoralized and get his spirit to break and falk under utterless defeat.



ilu    irony.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 29, 2008)

Oh, Fenrir! That was you playing? I wasn't sure...I'd forgotten you changed your name to Blitz. ^^; Sorry about my brother. I had wanted to play you, but he was being a brat. If you've ever facing a "Yuuki" in battle, it's me. I only use Toon Link + the Pokemon anyway. Any other name/character is most likely my brother.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

I want to vs him.^


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

His Zelda kinda sucks against Fox. I got him on a random choice and managed to 2-stock Zelda even though I hardly use Fox.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

lol^

Wow, I thought he was good.


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Well tbh he kinda raped me in a few matches just from spamming Din's fire under lag with Zelda's hax aerials.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

Din's Fire spammer eh?

If you approach him, he would do neutral b or side step, am i right?


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Yeah pretty much or just Dtilt to Dsmash which works well under lag.


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Yeah pretty much or just Dtilt to Dsmash which works well under lag.



no, this works just as well offline. Stop saying "under lag", kind of sounds like a trite excuse to this point. If anything, Zelda is hindered online, because sexkick sweetspots are 10x harder to land. Pretty sure Yuuki's brother is ground based with his Zelda though. Only time I ever saw him go for an aerial was uair. I don't know if he doesn't know how to land the sex kicks or just doesn't want to on wifi.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 29, 2008)

For the most part he sticks to the ground, and he plays a very boring style to fight.


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

@Timbers
 Fair enough, but I haven't played a good Zelda offline so stuff that worked during our games (when it was lagging) might not work offline so I was just speaking from my own experience. Also to be honest I kind of suck anyway so something that could have got me might not necessarily get a better player.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_ok anyone up to fight now  _


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

I'll play you Nightmare, you host.


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> For the most part he sticks to the ground, and he plays a very boring style to fight.


I'm secretly agreeing with you.


Fenrir said:


> @Timbers
> Fair enough, but I haven't played a good Zelda offline so stuff that worked during our games (when it was lagging) might not work offline so I was just speaking from my own experience. Also to be honest I kind of suck anyway so something that could have got me might not necessarily get a better player.



Dtilt->trip->dsmash is one of the very few legit combos in Brawl. Of course you're hoping that the opponent trips from the dtilt, but it's pretty common that they will.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_aigh gimme a minute to set up game fenrir  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_aight this is a new level of fucking shit lag ... fuck it fenrir im not playing you anymore ... someone else wanna fight  _


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

GG's Nightmare, nice Fox man. Anyone else wanna play?


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

I'll play with whoever I see on lol.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

Yo Nightmare, i'm here.

You owe me from yesterday.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_i'd play but my wii TV is being hogged by my bitchy sister  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

..............................


.............................................that sucks


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_im gonna kick her ass later  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

You're gonna BEAT your sister???

Don't do THAT.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 29, 2008)

inb4 i*c*st is the best put your sister to the test?


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> inb4 i*c*st is the best put your sister to the test?



wat.

Also Anki, tell your brother good games. I'd definitely say his Peach is better than his Sheik/Zelda, by the way <.< He keeps me guessing with Peach at least. Zelda is an easy read.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You're gonna BEAT your sister???
> 
> Don't do THAT.


_as her brother i have the right to kick her ass   _


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 29, 2008)

He said good games as well.

Hmm....and the Wiimote is...very odd to use. I'm crazy enough to try this out.


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Hurr, wiimote. d= 

I use it sometimes when friends are over, as I only have one GC controller now. It feels so and...well, yeah weird.


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Am I the only person who finds shielding a bit of a nuisance with the wiimote?


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Homigod are you guys srsly not playing right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2008)

Wiimote by itself is a horrible way to play. It's all about the Wiimote/nunchuk. I only say that since it's all I have. 

Anyways, time to brawl. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_hmmm BH host game now  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2008)

So it begins.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_great fucking games  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2008)

Nice matches Nightmare. Lucas vs. Lucas was insane.  My Kirby got the best of your Marth though.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_i bet i could kick you ass now if we played now ... i understand that damn pink puffball now   _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2008)

Wanna go again right now? :amazed


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_i can't .... TV is being hogged again  ... i really need to buy myself another TV  
_


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2008)

No problem. We will settle the score another time.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_Marth will kick kirbys ass this time  X3_


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i can't .... TV is being hogged again  ... i really need to buy myself another TV
> _



Who the fuck is the artist to your sig?


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_no idea but i could link you to the original if you wish 
_


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

You don't know? You kinda just gave me their entire DA page lol.

But thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

_at least you have the original  _


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

and the artist's name, and their homepage.

<.<

edit: And going through the gallery, it seems like a lot of gay


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2008)

Nice sig Nightmare.

That's your best yet.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2008)

Anyone on?


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2008)

I'll play if you're still on Shirker.
edit: no sign of him. Anyone else wanna play?


----------



## dilbot (May 30, 2008)

Yea I'll play fenrir added you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2008)

Can I join the fun?


----------



## dilbot (May 30, 2008)

yea sure, im hosting

dunno if i added you or not >.>


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2008)

@Brand
Yeah more the merrier


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> and the artist's name, and their homepage.
> 
> <.<
> 
> edit: And going through the gallery, it seems like a lot of gay


_i don't search gay i search soul eater  _


"Shion" said:


> Nice sig Nightmare.
> 
> That's your best yet.


_i know you like my set  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2008)

Alright. Logging on right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2008)

Nice matches dilbot and Fenrir. A very interesting Star Fox battle we had there.  Too bad I am not that good at FFA. Looking forward to future matches.


----------



## Volke (May 30, 2008)

Time to Brawl

EDIT: Err never mind. Was going to ask if anyone here wanted to play but 2 of my friends just got here so we will do offline.


----------



## dilbot (May 30, 2008)

nice games brandon and fenrir  although it wasnt me who was tlink it was my friend... I was C.Falcon! MUAHAHHA


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2008)

Whoever played TL was pretty good with him. He owned my Kirby.


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2008)

Yeah TLink wasn't bad. Awesome Star Fox match guys and GG's overall. Anybody else want to have some matches?


----------



## dilbot (May 30, 2008)

yea he has no life.. nice kirby BH.


Nice game fenrir -tlink player

Hope you guys like my ice climbers!


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2008)

Hehe Tlink is probably my worse main, but it's great fun using him especially in FFA's. Also Dilbot, I dunno if this was intentional but you hit me with one hell of a knee in one of our matches


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 30, 2008)

No one playing? ;o;




Guess I'm off to Mario Kart! >_>


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2008)

I'll play ya DK?
Edit: GG's man, god I hate Pikachu..


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 30, 2008)

Whoever Blitz was, fun matches. =D
Nice Falco and Fox. Good Snake too. Tricky TL. =p
I haven't played you in a while, so it was fun times. Good Games. ^_^

Edit: Just figured out who Blitz was... XD
Fun Matches Fenrir. ^_^

But I like Pikachu. <3


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2008)

Fenrir? You still on? Gosh I'm always on or off at the most bogus times *facepalm*

If Fen doesn't show, anyone else up for some games?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 30, 2008)

I'll join!
Make room! ;D


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2008)

gocha. I'll start hookin' up.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 30, 2008)

Man Shirker, we both live in Illinois and still lag. XD
My bro is playing WoW atm, though I think that might contribute to it. >_>
Fun games though. Ganon Take downs! >=D


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, man, Awesome Mario as always. =D
I really should tell him to stop playing WoW when I am playing online, oh well. Maybe next time. XD


----------



## dilbot (May 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Also Dilbot, I dunno if this was intentional but you hit me with one hell of a knee in one of our matches



 maybe...


----------



## Volke (May 30, 2008)

Who is up for a match? I shall be using ZSS online for the first time. Don't expect much.


----------



## Kai (May 30, 2008)

Volke, you up for some matches? I don't think I've added you yet.


----------



## Volke (May 30, 2008)

Ok, I'll add you too.

I'll be going off the comp because it messes with my WiFi.


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2008)

_anyone here up to fight  _


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _anyone here up to fight  _



nice   jugs


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2008)

_shes got a great rack  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 31, 2008)

Nice matches earlier dilbot and Kai. Pretty good Captain Falcon and Zelda respectively. Any opinions on my choice of characters?


----------



## PhantomX (May 31, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _shes got a great rack  _



Rofl, this is so hilarious w/ your current set.


----------



## dilbot (May 31, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches earlier dilbot and Kai. Pretty good Captain Falcon and Zelda respectively. Any opinions on my choice of characters?



Hmm... you're pretty good with kirby, your tlink is OK just gotta work on mindgames like my friend does 

Nice games BH and Kai, I'm really reckless in FFA's, keep falling off the stage


----------



## Kai (May 31, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches earlier dilbot and Kai. Pretty good Captain Falcon and Zelda respectively. Any opinions on my choice of characters?


Likewise. We should do some Kirby dittos sometime.


----------



## Gamble (May 31, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Rofl, this is so hilarious w/ your current set.



Haha, I was going to say this.


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 31, 2008)

I can log on in about 15 minutes if you would still be on.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

I'm here........


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Ok BH I will add you. Shion, feel free to join us when he gets back. I'll take the 15 minutes I have to order some dress pants from a catalog. Can't graduate in jeans...


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Alright, I guess i will join you guys.

Have fun looking at pants...


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 31, 2008)

Logging on now. Time to get owned by Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

lol, you host.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 31, 2008)

Room is up and waiting.


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Ok, you guys play until I join. 

Pants...yay


----------



## Shy Link (May 31, 2008)

I might as well try and join for the Hell of it...


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Good games BH and Volke.

Assholes, wouldn't allow me 3 stocking so you settled for 2.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 31, 2008)

Just how I predicted. Everyone was owned by Shion except that one match the Snake got lucky against Ike. Amazing Fox like always Shion. Shy, you have a pretty good Pit. As for ! who I forget who it is, nice Bowser and Snake. Overall fun FFA with minimal lag. 

Any opinions on my characters? :amazed


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Just how I predicted. Everyone was owned by Shion except that one match the Snake got lucky against Ike. Amazing Fox like always Shion. Shy, you have a pretty good Pit. As for ! who I forget who it is, nice Bowser and Snake. Overall fun FFA with minimal lag.



Lol, Snake vs Ike lasted like 6 minutes.

Shy played like 1 game, lol.

Oh, ! is Akuma.

I lol'ed when both Foxes were lasering bowser.

EDIT:

@Brandon

Opinions?

Lol, whenever you choose Foxie, prepare to get your ass followed.

Mmmm.... your characters are pretty good overall..

Work more on your Kirby and beef up your skill, he seems to be your best by far


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 31, 2008)

I might try out Fox for a while. I'm sick of seeing being owned by Fox, so if I cant beat him join him.


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

I didn't even play yet <_<

I just finished with the pants...

So who wants to play now?


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Holy shit.^



Sorry man, i'm done for tonight.


----------



## Akuma (May 31, 2008)

Snake vs. Ike game was win.

And "!" is my new nick because i thought it would be clever for snake. Sorry for my bowser to, Im trying to learn him thats my third time playing with him. I think ive improven alot, I can actually beat Shion after a 20008287782 min long battle.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Snake vs. Ike game was win.
> 
> And "!" is my new nick because i thought it would be clever for snake. Sorry for my bowser to, Im trying to learn him thats my third time playing with him. I think ive improven alot, I can actually beat Shion after a 20008287782 min long battle.



Keep in mind, my Ike is my fifth main.

But you are correct nonetheless


----------



## Akuma (May 31, 2008)

Dont worry Shion i wasnt saying anything bad, I mean its amazing even if I get close to winning.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

I was screaming at the top of my lungs like a little girl and was jumping up and down in that last second of Ike vs Snake.


----------



## Akuma (May 31, 2008)

Lol Utilt. ftw.


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Who won and what happened at the end of Ike vs Snake?


I might as well ask again, brawl anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Welp, im gonna hit the sack I guess....

Early boxing practice tomorrow.

I'll see you guys later.

Peace.


----------



## Shy Link (May 31, 2008)

I was in three matches, but I saw that someone(or perhaps everyone) didn't want to play with items, so I left.

Thanks for the comment on my Pit, though, Brandon. I went helpless while gliding for some reason. I wasn't touching the control stick or anything... But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

FFAs cannot be enjoyed without items.

Except Fan and Heart. Turn that shit off.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 1, 2008)

Uh... Dragoon and all classifications of hammer also suck >: (


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

I find Dragoon to be fair. In FFA it's a pretty big chore to get all 3 pieces at once. 

Hammers are shit, same with bumpers.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

That's your opinion^

Other people find Dragoon cheap, annoying, and broken as hell.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 1, 2008)

Why so much hate for the items? Love owning people with my insane banana peel skills


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

There is hate for certain items, but certainly not all off them.^

You talkin bout Diddy?


----------



## Kai (Jun 1, 2008)

Fan is the retarded one of them all. You might as well just drop your controller and get a drink or two before your opponent is done slapping that thing in your face.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

It's not hard to escape the fan...

Just put your control stick going up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 1, 2008)

Bored and looking for someone to have some matches with. Anyone up for it?

Edit: Something came up. Looks like Brawl will have to wait.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Shoot.^

Yo......


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2008)

anyone up for some games?


----------



## Ronin (Jun 1, 2008)

Flare, forgot who that is but your online so if you wanna play join my room. If anyone else wants to play lemme know so you can be added and you do the same.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

Flare is Timbers.


----------



## Ronin (Jun 1, 2008)

shirker you find an opponent yet?

Nin, finally some sexy females. Tina and Leifang, two thumbs up.

EIDT: Shirker, I added you. Hopefully you'll do the same.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

^Bah, and Nina Williams wasn't sexy? :amazed


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2008)

@Ronin: I'll get on and add you right now. Just so you know, it's me and a friend of mine playin' today


----------



## Ronin (Jun 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Bah, and Nina Williams wasn't sexy? :amazed



Not as sexy as Tina and you know Im telling the truth.

Shirker, after this, put it on teams. I wanna play too. My cousin and i will be red.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That's your opinion^


Way to state the obvious


"Shion" said:


> It's not hard to escape the fan...



Depends on how fast a character falls/how big the character is. Without an edge to DI towards, probably 10 characters of the cast can be chained until 150-200% with the fan. You can't DI upwards out of it. Only way out is DIing behind the fan, and if the user is quick enough, they can probably get you before you're out of hitstun. Only way out is if you keep DIing towards the edge, and finally get off the edge. I'm not sure if someone can turn around quickly enough to catch you with the fan before you can fastfall beneath the stage. Even then, you're going to get a huge amount of damage with little to no effort from the user. On L9 Mario, I was able to take him from 0-45% in one go. CPUs have perfect DI, and Mario is average in character size and fall speed. For such a low lag item (fan) it sure is an annoying POS.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2008)

Fun games guys! Epic spam in most of those matches 

My friend and I had a blast. It's fun to just goof off sometimes. That's what this game was made fo' 
Quite the experience, those team battles. Wish I could do that more often. Co-op is always more fun in my book.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2008)

_anyone here up to fight 
Never mind now  
_


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got a GC controller and want to try it out on some people. Any opinions on how I should set up on the controller before I actually fight someone?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 1, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just got a GC controller and want to try it out on some people. Any opinions on how I should set up on the controller before I actually fight someone?




make the B button jump, R buton smash attack, the start button as shield, the L button as special, the z button as manuever, also play with a guitar hero controller.


Or you could keep the sleek and great controls the way they are.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> make the B button jump, R buton smash attack, the start button as shield, the L button as special, the z button as manuever, also play with a guitar hero controller.



I sense a large amount of sarcasm. 

I just heard some people switch the grab button, so I was wondering if that was true.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> make the B button jump, R buton smash attack, the start button as shield, the L button as special, the z button as manuever, also play with a guitar hero controller.
> 
> 
> Or you could keep the sleek and great controls the way they are.


I was about to rage until I realized you were kidding.


Brandon Heat said:


> I sense a large amount of sarcasm.
> 
> I just heard some people switch the grab button, so I was wondering if that was true.



Most people set X to grab. I set it to shield. 

Fuck shoulder buttons.


----------



## Kai (Jun 1, 2008)

LoL Brandonheat. Pokemon stadium. Jumping off the cliff for the lose.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 1, 2008)

Shoulder buttons do seem sort of annoying to use at times. Hopefully over the next week or so I can get use to the GC controller. 

Edit: I blame the new controller Kai.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

I haven't altered my controls at all, I play with the GCN controller just like how it was set in Melee.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn it Nin! That's one hot sig. It's an awesome sight for these eyes of mine.

Um. I can't think of anything to say that's on topic. Strangely enough, I should want to Brawl, but I really don't...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 2, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Um. I can't think of anything to say that's on topic. Strangely enough, I should want to Brawl, but I really don't...



Kinda been feelin' the same today. Played singles on GB first time. End up beating the best Ness on there, and then lose to the trashiest Falco I've seen. All his damage on me was laser spamming on one side of stage, and then illusion to other side. And if I'd ever get close to him he'd keep spotdodging or rolling. Was..blargh. I don't know how to fight against that. It was stupid cheap.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jun 2, 2008)

I was able to join the singles ladder too! Still waiting for eligibility...and I need some sort of team logo. I'm really looking forward to it for some reason.

Hoping to have some good Brawls today when I do feel like it though. Turning 21 feels...troublesome. I must stick to my youth.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Visit an arcade^

If you still don't feel like you're ready to play the night away, then you are a lost cause, my friend. lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone want to Brawl?!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think PX will be back anytime soon...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

He won't be back till later tonight, since he has work and a test to do.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_anyone here up to fight  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll join any open room. =D


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_yo DK ... ill make a room in like 1 minute ... JOIN IT  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_stop playing cheap shit  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 2, 2008)

I played all different characters. I don't know what you mean. 

Aside from that, fun matches. ^_^


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_cheap shit character my brother  ... Pit, Kirby and MK ... come one bro ... wario was beast though im not gonna deny  ... my marth had a very little chance to beating him  ... and pika vs pika was weird cuz i know hes one of your mains for a while ... but i put him into my mains a short time ago  ... thats was good ... the rest sucked ... nice going with suicide with kirby  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 2, 2008)

They were fun, I couldn't for the love of me QAC with Pikachu so I had to do other stuff, Online play will not let me QAC with Pikachu. ;o;
My Kirby was emo  He went after he knew your Falco was not going to make it just to say hello and die first. 

As for Pit and MK, yeah I kinda went a little cheap with them, but.. but... they have swords... >_>;


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_too bad i have to leave in like 2 minutes or else i would have made you eat Diddy's nuts ... or thrust you with toon links sword   _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, it's 7 central...

Hope I can get this done today.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_get what done  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Tourney^

PX just posted like 2 seconds ago, then leaves off the face of the planet.

Nice sig by the way.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't think I've ever heard of Toxin.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_what about my avy bitch  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_google him ... he looks and is pretty bad ass ... and believe it or not ... he is stronger than Venom and Carnage combined  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

It's creepy or some shit.^


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_  ... you need a new set ... like NOW  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll find me another set soon enough, but I love my avatar


----------



## Akuma (Jun 2, 2008)

Venom > Carnage.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_Toxin > Venom and Carnage  _


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't think I've ever heard of Toxin.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

_fucking time warps started again  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll get a new sig.

I like my avvy though.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be on later tonight. Anyone want to Brawl later tonight? =D


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

It's too late for me, bro.

I wanna vs you again, we had some fun ones before.

Maybe tomorrow if nothing fucks up.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 3, 2008)

That's fine by me. I haven't played you in a while either, should be fun. I might be on Brawl for a little while longer and if not, I'll see some of you on Mario Kart Wii. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol, you're a busy man DK


----------



## Akira (Jun 3, 2008)

Right, anybody wanna Brawl?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm awake, going to take a shower and then eat, so if anyone wants to Brawl. I will be online within the hour. =D


----------



## Akira (Jun 3, 2008)

Nobody wants a match?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 3, 2008)

anybody want a match? my friend is with me right now
and he's one beast with snake >.>


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll Brawl in the next hour or so, if anyone wants to.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm logging on. I only have 30 minutes before i go to work. so hope to play you guys. =D


----------



## Akira (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll play Dil.
GG's man. It was my first time using Luigi lol and also was that the "beast" snake in the first match?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 3, 2008)

...yeah. He's a lot better offline than online. Sorry about the lag, must be something wrong today >.>

KX-I swear to God if your looking at this... You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Akira (Jun 3, 2008)

No worries just he did nothing but roll straight at me which was a bit noobish. Anyone else wanna play?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 3, 2008)

He was telling me he wanted to do the little snake glide thingy >.>

to KX-STOP LOOKING AT MY GODDAMN POSTS!!! it scares me to know someone I know is looking at everything I say!

I'll be back in about an hour, so...yea.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Jun 3, 2008)

He was trying to Mortar Slide? >.>


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 3, 2008)

I need some more practice with my new controller. Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

GCN?^

I use GCN.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 3, 2008)

I am attempting to use it. I guess it will just take a while since I have been using Wiimote/nunchuk for months.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Jun 3, 2008)

Good games Dil. ^^


----------



## dilbot (Jun 3, 2008)

yea, aside from the lag those were pretty fun matches 

Lol I just realized nearly everyone in my list live in the UK XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

I wanna vs someone.

Winning the tourney by Nin quitting after losing first set isn't a good way to win the tourney.

I wanted to vs him to the end.

I want to FIGHT.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2008)

Eh... I'm sure if there's an extension he could finish.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

I really wouldn't mind an extension.

This should have a climatic ending with "300" music.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I wanna vs someone.
> 
> Winning the tourney by Nin quitting after losing first set isn't a good way to win the tourney.
> 
> ...



Nin technically hasn't lost first set yet. Without counting the broken FS games, it stands at 2-1. You need 3 wins to be victorious.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Nin technically hasn't lost first set yet. Without counting the broken FS games, it stands at 2-1. You need 3 wins to be victorious.



Wrong. 

You forget the game I won with Fox vs Snake in the second set.

Nin agreed with PX to let that game fill the gap for the first set, so that one's done.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You forget the game I won with Fox vs Snake in the second set.
> 
> Nin agreed with PX to let that game fill the gap for the first set, so that one's done.



I didn't forget it. I ruled it out. FS alone should have made that entire set void, and then to add on an additional game to take part in it was weird.

But if you guys agreed to somethin then nothin' i can say about it.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 3, 2008)

GameBattles is fuckin' awesome.

Beat a team, they dispute it, then send this glorious steaming piece of shit as an excuse:



> hy sorry but do you know that we on that last match, idk that lag was so bad it screws hings up, on my scren it said we won, but then my wii shut off cause i go disconnected then my siter blew a fuse with her hairdryer, doyou want to send in a ticket to cancel that would be the easiest thing
> 
> "i talked to a gambattles administrator, and he said that prolly the best thing to do would be to go for a cancelltion because on bth sides it said we won, im not trying to chea you out of a win, cause the first 2 matches were good, but the third i was frozen for like a minute i thought we were gona get disconected. Send a ticket n for a cancellaton please"



lawlwlzlwalz


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Did you guys really "freeze" like that dude says?^^^


----------



## Gamble (Jun 3, 2008)

Err, no. If he was telling the truth it wouldn't have been funny.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> GameBattles is fuckin' awesome.
> 
> Beat a team, they dispute it, then send this glorious steaming piece of shit as an excuse:
> 
> ...



"on my scren it said we won, but then my wii shut off cause i go disconnected then my siter blew a fuse with her hairdryer, doyou want to send in a ticket to cancel that would be the easiest thing"

This^^^

Is what started to make me grin.

Any response from you after?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2008)

You didn't notice the differences in his two PMs? First he says that his WII TURNED OFF (lol?), then he says the screen froze for a minute. Neither of those happened, and the lag wasn't an issue for them till after they lost. I'm also pretty damn sure they didn't talk to any admins.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol, dude, send us a link to this.

I wanna see what other tards are saying...


----------



## Volke (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm up for so Brawlin'! My ZSS needs some work in online lag.
Any takers?

EDIT: Seeing as I'm the only person viewing this thread, I'm going to watch an episode of TTGL then. 

Post if you are interested anyway.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm online now. =D

nvrm, food just got here. time to eat. I'll get online afterwards. plus this place seems dead. >_>


----------



## Volke (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok I'll add you and we can play later. Just watched last 10 episodes of TTGL in 1 day...kinda tired


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2008)

This place is dead. I need some practice as well. Maybe if anyone wants to Brawl later today.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't vs you in tourney, wanna go?^^^


----------



## Akira (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_anyone here up to fight  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll vs you if you're still on.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_yea ill host a game now bro ... get ON  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry bro.

Went to eat.

Going online now.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_you on now  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Yea.^

Sorry, bra.

U host.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_already got a room set up  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_well im done for the day ... congrats on your final match ever bro  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _well im done for the day ... congrats on your *final match ever bro * _



?

Whatta ya mean?

Yeah, gg's, but I was doing horrible until i got to like, the last 2 matches.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_my bad bro ... i mean OUR final match ... im not playing you like ever dude ... your no fun to play  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _my bad bro ... i mean OUR final match ... im not playing you like ever dude ... your no fun to play  _



Do I suck THAT much???

Whatta ya mean no fun?

I was having a blast trying to get past your Pikachu with Snake.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_its no fun playing you bro ... same characters you keep picking over and over again ... normally when i start fighting i get into it but i've been excited to fight you, i wasn't even fucking trying like even once ... like ever bro ... your no fun to fight , so don't expect us to fight again _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _its no fun playing you bro ... same characters you keep picking over and over again ... normally when i start fighting i get into it but i've been excited to fight you, i wasn't even fucking trying like even once ... like ever bro ... your no fun to fight , so don't expect us to fight again _



Don't do this to me.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

_your a boring fighter Shion ... its true ... im not saying you are a shitty fighter ... you are shit when it comes to making matches exciting ... why do you think i quit so many matches and suicided like 5 times  ... you fucking bore  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your a boring fighter Shion ... its true ... im not saying you are a shitty fighter ... you are shit when it comes to making matches exciting ... why do you think i quit so many matches and suicided like 5 times  ... you fucking bore  _



Was it just character choice repetition the bored the hell out of you?

Er, how am I supposed to excite a match?

I just fight, plain and simple...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

Picking stages other than FD is a good step in the right direction.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

I WAS picking other stages^

But then Nightmare quit the place we fought at, so I assumed he didn't like the stage...


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Was it just character choice repetition the bored the hell out of you?
> 
> Er, how am I supposed to excite a match?
> 
> I just fight, plain and simple...


_character and fighting repetition bro, your fucking character choice ... Fox and pit and two matches ya used snake ... BORING ... your fight style ... same moves all the time ... BORING ... dude come on ... at least i chose like a different fighter every match  _


Timbers said:


> Picking stages other than FD is a good step in the right direction.


_excuse me ... i was picking every stage except FD ... that place is gay to me now  _


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I WAS picking other stages^
> 
> But then Nightmare quit the place we fought at, so I assumed he didn't like the stage...



Yay, improvement

also bored. Someone play me, I need to not suck at Luc.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I WAS picking other stages^
> 
> But then Nightmare quit the place we fought at, so I assumed he didn't like the stage...


_50% of me quit cuz i was bored 50% quit cuz i didn't like the place ... shit ... i don't even think its Shiton whose boring me ... i think its brawl in general  ... i think i hate this game  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _50% of me quit cuz i was bored 50% quit cuz i didn't like the place ... shit ... i don't even think its Shiton whose boring me ... i think its brawl in general  ... i think i hate this game  _



You caught the Skeets virus, my friend.

Spreads like AIDS


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with Nightmare. No offense Shion but you are boring to fight man, it's part of why the NF tourney got boring especially with double elimination. Our first matches were good in the tourney, but fighting you more than once just bored me to death.

I never liked playing FD more than once in a set, hell I try to stay away from that stage since FD is a fast characters paradise. Also well you play exactly the same and use very limited character choice, I'm not saying you have to pick up more people or anything but I'm just saying fighting you more than three matches just makes me want to go and play Chess or something.

To make things interesting I've now just started playing Random fully in order to improve with a lot of different characters, plus it makes things far more fun on GB IMO.

You should go fight Timbers, he IMO is the best on NF at the moment.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I agree with Nightmare. No offense Shion but you are boring to fight man, it's part of why the NF tourney got boring especially with double elimination. Our first matches were good in the tourney, but fighting you more than once just bored me to death.
> 
> I never liked playing FD more than once in a set, hell I try to stay away from that stage since FD is a fast characters paradise. Also well you play exactly the same and use very limited character choice, I'm not saying you have to pick up more people or anything but I'm just saying fighting you more than three matches just makes me want to go and play Chess or something.
> 
> You should go fight Timbers, he IMO is the best on NF at the moment.


_very true bro  ... shion is boring to fight for more than once ...  i kinda fought him seriously at like the first 2 matches but bro i got 100% bored right after ...  ... what is the skeets virus  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2008)

@Nightmare

I always thought our matches were pretty fun/interesting and never got boring.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _what is the skeets virus  _



lol, I'd imagine it's the "play Brawl excessively then drop it suddenly" mindset. If you don't know who skeets was, basically a dude that played a lot of Snake, and then quit right after. He was pretty good with Snake though. He went on par with me against a lot of characters I used. I'm sure I've advanced further than him now, as this was a good 2 months ago, but that's only to be expected as he's stopped playing Brawl.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Nightmare
> 
> I always thought our matches were pretty fun/interesting and never got boring.


_well thats cuz you chose random fighter so i never knew what to expect  ... yea im turning into skeets ... except without the gay "i use snake"  _


----------



## Masurao (Jun 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You should go fight Timbers, he IMO is the best on NF at the moment.



Inb4 Timbers' "lol wat"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2008)

Lmao Cal.

No I'm dead serious, Timbers is the best player on NF IMO right now.

I'm too busy trying to learn shit, and playing Random to rank myself. Timbers wins most of our matches right now, damn whore he is.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Inb4 Timbers' "lol wat"


hay.

lol wat


Violent-nin said:


> Lmao Cal.
> 
> No I'm dead serious, Timbers is the best player on NF IMO right now.
> 
> I'm too busy trying to learn shit, and playing Random to rank myself. Timbers wins most of our matches right now, damn whore he is.



You play random. I stick to 4 or 5 characters in singles. It's pretty unfair to rank  yourself under me when you're on random like 90% of the time.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao Cal.
> 
> No I'm dead serious, Timbers is the best player on NF IMO right now.
> 
> I'm too busy trying to learn shit, and playing Random to rank myself. Timbers wins most of our matches right now, damn whore he is.



Lol...I never said he wasn't. I was just a tad surprised you came out and said it, cuz I never really knew who was the best between you two. You sound like me "not knowing where to rank urself".


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...I never said he wasn't. I was just a tad surprised you came out and said it, cuz I never really knew who was the best between you two. You sound like me "not knowing where to rank urself".



Naw I'm pretty sure he's better than-



> Drew  - EuroCup 2008 Begins Saturday!!! - Lakers vs Celtics Game 1 Tonight! says:
> lol of course u go and undermine my post
> 
> Drew  - EuroCup 2008 Begins Saturday!!! - Lakers vs Celtics Game 1 Tonight! says:
> just accept my praises and smile like a bitch



..

_*smile*_


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2008)

@Timbers

Well now putting it up to 100% Random now, except for our dubs matches I guess lol. 

I guess, seems to me your the best here right now since you give me the hardest trouble, fucking Lucario. 

@Cal

Yeah, I'm busy still trying to learn stuff, Brawl is still very new and hasn't really developed a whole lot yet.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, I'm busy still trying to learn stuff, Brawl is still very new and hasn't really developed a whole lot yet.



This. I really hope Brawl isn't as squeaky clean as the community has made it out to be. I've never prayed for an advanced exploit as much as I have been for Brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Yeah, I'm busy still trying to learn stuff, Brawl is still very new and hasn't really developed a whole lot yet.



That's fine...as long as you don't ever get to my level of pessimism.

Edit: The gangs all here it seems. lol


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 5, 2008)

Why an advanced exploit? As it stands now I can hold my own, but quite honestly if some advanced tech comes out that changes/breaks the game, I'm quite likely to stop playing interestedly/competently (or, somewhat competently I guess).

Add me to the "Gawdamn Shion, Fox Only, No Items, Final Destination is boring as all hell list."


----------



## Masurao (Jun 5, 2008)

@ Timbers and P.X When the hell did we last play each other lol?


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 5, 2008)

hmmmm. I need to start playing brawl (and not kart) again. but when 
im on, seems like everyone else isnt...>_>

damn occupation o' mine.


----------



## Volke (Jun 5, 2008)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Guess this is all one big gang up against me huh?

Yeah, looks like it.

This entire time i've been here vsing people was to gain respect.

Even the teeniest bit of recognization would've been plenty.

I thought that making my way up the tournament and possibly winning it would've gotten me a: "Congratulations".

But instead, I get a fucking BULLSHIT win, making me look like a jerk and arrogant piece of shit.

On top of that, having peers that I thought were my friends at least, ignore me. Just like when I began this damn forum.

I endured all insults, all remarks, a fucking ban, all for just a little respect.

I get THIS damn far and I get shit.

Might as well just forget all of this and hang in the real world where I am actually respected and not ignored by my friends.

I end it with this.

Nightmare, you were right.

That WAS my final battle here ever again.

Just gonna pack up and leave.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 5, 2008)

^......damn. 
the hell i miss???


----------



## Volke (Jun 5, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ^......damn.
> the hell i miss???



Exactly what just popped into my mind...what the hell happened?


----------



## Masurao (Jun 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Guess this is all one big gang up against me huh?
> 
> Yeah, looks like it.
> 
> ...



..........Okay, don't you think ur going to the extreme?


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 5, 2008)

Volke said:


> Exactly what just popped into my mind...what the hell happened?



add me brudda, i'll play u.


----------



## Volke (Jun 5, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> add me brudda, i'll play u.



Ok 

Gimme 5 min. Want to see what happens here.


On another note, I don't see what's so boring about fighting Shion...I had fun trying to find a second main I was actually decent with against him...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> ..........Okay, don't you think ur going to the extreme?



I'd rather not be in a place where i'm not wanted.

Extreme? My ass.

I've been through extreme in this hellhole.

All the time I wasted here was for nothing.

I came with something, and I leave with nothing.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why an advanced exploit? As it stands now I can hold my own, but quite honestly if some advanced tech comes out that changes/breaks the game, I'm quite likely to stop playing interestedly/competently (or, somewhat competently I guess).


I just don't like how you're able to pick any character in Brawl and master it in less than a month. I like a metagame, in anything I play, to be extensive. Since Brawl is very straightforward, I'd like something to surface that will give a challenge to those to want to extend their game. 


-CALAMITY- said:


> @ Timbers and P.X When the hell did we last play each other lol?


20 years ago.


"Shion" said:


> Guess this is all one big gang up against me huh?
> 
> Yeah, looks like it.
> 
> ...


Not really.

No, it's really not.

Alright.

Cool.

Grats.

Didn't make you look like a jerk. If it did, I'd be the first to say it.

Can't help you there.

People don't like arrogance and egotistical remarks. You've admittedly cooled down on that a lot this past month, but just sayin'.

No one's giving you shit. People just don't like repetitive playstyles. Phantom doesn't like playing me because I'm a very defensive player. I respect that. Not giving you shit, just don't like playing against your style of play.

Kinda emo.

/end

'kay

Final Destination

no items


----------



## Volke (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to add you now kingbayo.

Shion, don't leave man. It ain't worth it. 

If you do leave, keep me added at least. I would like to play again later.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I just don't like how you're able to pick any character in Brawl and master it in less than a month. I like a metagame, in anything I play, to be extensive. Since Brawl is very straightforward, I'd like something to surface that will give a challenge to those to want to extend their game.
> 
> 20 years ago.
> 
> ...




This little arguement was the last straw.

You have no idea how long the shit I listed has been going on ever since I joined this place.

@Volke

Don't worry about it, i'll keep in contact with those who actually appreciated me being here.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't even see the argument.

I don't follow you religiously wherever you go, so can't say anything 'bout that.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This little arguement was the last straw.
> 
> You have no idea how long the shit I listed has been going on ever since I joined this place



Honestly, you shouldn't let what people say to u on the internet get to you so much. I would understand if this was real life amoung ur friends you can actually meet physically, but christ.

If you really want to leave then go, but I don't think you should just stop coming to NF altogether.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Honestly, you shouldn't let what people say to u on the internet get to you so much. I would understand if this was real life amoung ur friends you can actually meet physically, but christ.
> 
> If you really want to leave then go, but I don't think you should just stop coming to NF altogether.



The fact that all I can do about it but type something back just pisses me off to no end.

Yeah, thanks for whatever you have done for me in the past anyway.

We will most likely never cross passage with each other again, so this is my final good bye to whoever gives a shit.

See ya.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 5, 2008)

Shion, there's a difference between being respected and being a fun opponent. It's pretty obvious that people respect you, and that your playing is effective for winning... but it's just BORING... and honestly, I say this about people when it's fact. Timbers is also a good player, and I respect him, but he's also very boring to solo, b/c he's a spotdodge whore.

I think you're just reading a little too much into this... it's just strange that even in friendlies someone picks one stage repeatedly >_>


----------



## Gamble (Jun 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> he's a spotdodge whore.



am          not.


----------



## Volke (Jun 5, 2008)

GGs kingbayo

Maybe items on lower
Half the matches were throwing beam swords and bats. The ray guns in that battlefield match were a bit too much. Killed you easily with them...


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 6, 2008)

damn u volke, i almost had that last matchLOS


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 6, 2008)

Quien quiere jugar? =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Guess this is all one big gang up against me huh?
> 
> Yeah, looks like it.
> 
> ...



Not a ganging up or anything, so don't take it that way.

Well it's hard to gain respect sometimes when your taunts contain things like "what a dumbass" and so on. I think that's why Chem was probably sandbagging with you, but who knows.

I don't really know what your talking about with people ignoring you so can't really respond on that subject.

Shion man, you are taking things way too seriously. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't you banned for insulting people? I think you were banned at least twice but I could be wrong.

Anyways just chill out, because you let this stuff get you too riled up IMO.


----------



## Volke (Jun 6, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Quien quiere jugar? =D



If you were still here I would...


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Guess this is all one big gang up against me huh?
> 
> Yeah, looks like it.
> 
> ...


_calm down bro , no one is giving you shit here ... i don't like playing ya cuz your too repetitive and i can't beat often ... you won the tournament  ... i haven't been here long enough to know what the fuck is going on  ... who insults you besides me  ... don't' leave bro ... BTW i got no problem with your curse out taunts ... but seems others do >>  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 6, 2008)

Man I was working and I have no clue what has been going on. >_>
But if people complain about taunts, hell just make your own and taunt the bastard back. Is what I do. ;D
Is taunting, is not really a funny taunt or even creative when you give positive feedback in a taunt, in that case just call it a "greeting" or "good gesture" instead of a "taunt" >_>
Hell tourneys have far more abusive language... XD

Now who is free so I can play them? and taunt them to all hell. 

Probably later still cleaning house atm. >_<

But if people want to play today just tell me when and I will try to make time during my cleaning to get in some matches. ^_^

And people 1 more person needed for the Mario Kart Tourney... someone join it! Is tomorrow!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2008)

All I was saying is it's stuff like that made Chem just sandbag with him.

Personally I don't care much for taunting, since I think only idiots do it anyways.


----------



## Akira (Jun 6, 2008)

Right, anybody want to play?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> All I was saying is it's stuff like that made Chem just sandbag with him.
> 
> Personally I don't care much for taunting, since I think only idiots do it anyways.


_so you calling me and shion idiots  ... what the fuck is sandbag  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2008)

^Uh, ok? 

Sandbagging is basically not trying during a match, or letting the opponent believe they are better when they really aren't.

That's just one definition of it though.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 6, 2008)

I never taunt in matches unless is people I actually know. Or if my opponent spams taunts like idk... night over there. >_>

btw nice sig nightmare. ;D

I sandbag in all games until tourney time. Not because I want to but because i have more fun that way, until tournaments start. ^_^


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 6, 2008)

_ i love my taunts though ... FALCON FUUUCK  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2008)

Nightmare man, Alba is married and is having a kid, time to move on my friend.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 6, 2008)

_there no marriage that will last in hollywood nowadays  ... BTW anyone here wanna set up a team battle match  _


----------



## Gamble (Jun 6, 2008)

My "O_o" taunt is secretly telling you I'm the best smasher in the world.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 6, 2008)

My taunts all involve laughing, except for my uptaunt.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha my taunts are: 

^ "SUUPA!!"
> Falcon Gesture!
<'CAMON!
Down: Show me Your Moves!


----------



## Aeon (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll share my taunts since I'm bored at the moment.

Up: You Must Recover!!!
Left: I'm Not Impressed!
Right: Don't Go, Come Back!
Down: Go Back To MarioKart!


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2008)

_im gonna pick up a fighter i hate today ... anyone wanna help me practice with him  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2008)

Need some practice for the matches tomorrow. Anyone online?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2008)

_shit BH im here X3 ... i need some test matches with my newly picked up guy _


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 7, 2008)

What guy is this?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2008)

_ROB  ...._


----------



## Gamble (Jun 7, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ROB  ...._



I love ROBs tilts. It almost makes me not sad that ROB's usmash and fsmash are worthless.


----------



## Volke (Jun 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I love ROBs tilts. It almost makes me not sad that ROB's usmash and fsmash are worthless.



Not completely worthless. FSmash makes a great fly swatter 

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 8, 2008)

ROB is such an annoying character to play against. I always seem to get mad when I play against him since some of his moves feel cheap.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 8, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> ROB is such an annoying character to play against. I always seem to get mad when I play against him since some of his moves feel cheap.



just don't roll into him lol.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2008)

sooo... anybody wanna brawl?


----------



## Volke (Jun 9, 2008)

Shirker said:


> sooo... anybody wanna brawl?



(7 hours later...)


Sure


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't, my sister's watching Raw eight now


----------



## Volke (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh well. Add me when you get the chance. We can play later.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2008)

Even though this thread seems dead, I was wondering if anyone is up for some matches?


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2008)

"Shion" is lurking. Welcome back, monsieur.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jun 10, 2008)

It always made me LOL when people say they are quitting the forum or something like that and they still come around. :rofl



> "Shion"
> 
> Last Activity: Today 06:46 PM


----------



## Ronin (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone going to try out for the MLG this season?


----------



## Gamble (Jun 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Anyone going to try out for the MLG this season?



the          wat.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

@Ronin

Try out for what section?

beause I was under the impression that there was no SSBB on the circuit, just Halo 3, Gears of War, WoW, and something else I'm forgetting.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 11, 2008)

WoW is actually ranked competitively? 

I lol'd hard.


----------



## Ronin (Jun 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Ronin
> 
> Try out for what section?
> 
> beause I was under the impression that there was no SSBB on the circuit, just Halo 3, Gears of War, WoW, and something else I'm forgetting.



You are correct sir. I was thinking to much about gamebattles.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

^Aww I was hoping you were right and I was wrong. Because then I would participate seeing as MLG added Toronto to the pro tour this year. :sweat


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

Who here is good with Snake? I have a friend who is trying to make his Snake better and he's trying to find other good Snake players to fight against.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

^I'm alright with Snake, nothing special. :sweat


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

Heh, if I remember correctly I fought your Snake in the tournament, didn't I?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't think so, I hardly used him in the tournament, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 11, 2008)

Nin's snake is supah suicidal.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't think so, I hardly used him in the tournament, but I could be wrong.



I'm probably thinking of another Snake. Anyway, do you want to have a match with my friend?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah I guess so.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

What's your name online? I can't remember. I'll make a room so both of you can join and I'll suicide.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

Nin.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, room's up. I'm Link7, btw.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

Your friend really needs to lay of FD.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

Where do you want to fight?


----------



## Gamble (Jun 11, 2008)

you guys are playing..without me?

;~;


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm just watching. I want to know where Nin wants to fight though to tell my friend.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

Anywhere besides FD lol, can't take FD 3 times in a row or more.

Also how long did you want me to fight your friend for? :S


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

As long as he wants I guess. But he's not fighting at the moment because he's doing something.

_Edit: He dropped out for a bit to go eat. He said he'd like to fight you some more though._


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2008)

He's a good Snake player, I'm far from a Snake mainer so can't really give him the opponent he wants.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2008)

Who else is capable with a Snake? Is Timbers good with Snake?


----------



## Gamble (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't play Snake. I liked him in MGS, and thats where he should have stayed.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh ok, just checking.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 12, 2008)

anyone wanna go one?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone want to FFA with myself and Timbers, looking to do a 4 man ffa.


----------



## Volke (Jun 12, 2008)

If you guys are still playing me and my bro can join.

He is a Snake main btw Link83...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking for some matches, anyone interested?


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 14, 2008)

i play u if u get this message by 1:30


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 14, 2008)

lololololol
lmao at lucario. shit was funny.

good games Nin, tho u kicked my ass all the time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2008)

Fun matches Bayo.

Lol the god damn water in Jungle Japes killed me three times lol, that's why I was hesitant to attack you on that small platform.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 14, 2008)

drew you've ignored me all day on msn. 

I'm going to cry.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Fun matches Bayo.
> 
> Lol the god damn water in Jungle Japes killed me three times lol, that's why I was hesitant to attack you on that small platform.



i kno, 
my plan was, since Ike so heavy, i was gonna grab you, then kick u toward the water.....and watch u drown


----------



## frankzappafan (Jun 14, 2008)

anyone up for a match right now fc is 3909 7178 6980


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 18, 2008)

None of you would want to play me. I'm a troll in online matches. 

If it's a 1-on-1 match, I play as Sonic and run away until the time is up and kill them in Sudden Death. If it's a 4 player match, I just camp and taunt with Kirby, Pit, or Captain Falcon


----------



## MueTai (Jun 21, 2008)

Finally got my wireless set up, so add me! (It's in my sig).

Ps - I'm not very good.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 21, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> None of you would want to play me. I'm a troll in online matches.
> 
> If it's a 1-on-1 match, I play as Sonic and run away until the time is up and kill them in Sudden Death. If it's a 4 player match, I just camp and taunt with Kirby, Pit, or Captain Falcon



lolhay meet stock matches


----------



## Akuma (Jun 21, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> None of you would want to play me. I'm a troll in online matches.
> 
> If it's a 1-on-1 match, I play as Sonic and run away until the time is up and kill them in Sudden Death. If it's a 4 player match, I just camp and taunt with Kirby, Pit, or Captain Falcon



GL with that everyone else plays stock, oh and that was a sad attempt to be funny it just furthers the excuse of being to lazy to get good at a game with a large fan base so you wont be called a noob.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn I lag so freakin bad and then I usually d/c. Stupid internets!

*EDIT - I added a bunch of you to my friend list in SSBB.  I sent a PM to everyone I added, hope to see you in game sometime.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 22, 2008)

yep. officially dead, this thread.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

_lol this thread died a while back  ... but if anyone is still up to fight then i say bring it  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2008)

Only way this thread will actually come back to life is if DShow returns, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 22, 2008)

I would just wait till Europe gets the game. We might have some new faces to play against. I still play but haven't online recently since no one is ever on.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Only way this thread will actually come back to life is if DShow returns, but I doubt that will happen.



Or I work my magic.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 24, 2008)

I am going to be online in a few minutes. Going to hook up my Wii. Anyone want to play some games? ^_^


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jun 29, 2008)

Someone needs to kick some life into this thread.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 29, 2008)

So I heard you guys leik me


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll start playing again but like very small doses, like 2-3 matches. 
I can't play the game for too long, or I'd get really bored of it and then stop playing for another month.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I've got the game friday, at last.
Had a big LAN party this weekend, and everyone wanted to play! There were veteran players (Smash Bros. and Melee) and new players.
Lots of people had their Wii's with them and a copy of Brawl and we made a lot of tournaments.

I've played around 20 hours already just this weekend (it's insane lol).
But anyway, haven't gone online yet. Can someone enlighten me?
If I add someone to my friend list, will he get a note or won't he even notice?

I'm curious because I hate the whole 'you've got to add each other in order for it to work' system. It would be better if the people you add get a note or something....

Anyway, people; please add me! 
My Brawl FC is in my sig.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 30, 2008)

I use to spend every free minute in this thread/online.
i hope it does come back to life, maybe i'll reach 1000 post if it does. seein as tho
400 of them are in here

horrid crow, i havent been online in weeks, maybe months....i lost track, but wen i do return, i will add ya.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 1, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> So I heard you guys leik me



who**


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 1, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> I use to spend every free minute in this thread/online.
> i hope it does come back to life, maybe i'll reach 1000 post if it does. seein as tho
> 400 of them are in here
> 
> horrid crow, i havent been online in weeks, maybe months....i lost track, but wen i do return, i will add ya.



Sounds good. 
Gotta train my Toon Link skillz.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jul 1, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> Yeah I've got the game friday, at last.
> Had a big LAN party this weekend, and everyone wanted to play! There were veteran players (Smash Bros. and Melee) and new players.
> Lots of people had their Wii's with them and a copy of Brawl and we made a lot of tournaments.
> 
> ...





I wouldn't mind playing sometime. Tomorrow or sometime during the week.
I have absolutely no clue how online works since the Wii belongs to my little brother plus I'm a 360 kind of guy but i like playing Brawl and would really like to try playing online. 
so i guess I'll add you (on my brothers FC) ASAP! and let you know that its me...if you can send messages on Wii???


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 3, 2008)

Ghettoness22 said:


> I wouldn't mind playing sometime. Tomorrow or sometime during the week.
> I have absolutely no clue how online works since the Wii belongs to my little brother plus I'm a 360 kind of guy but i like playing Brawl and would really like to try playing online.
> so i guess I'll add you (on my brothers FC) ASAP! and let you know that its me...if you can send messages on Wii???



Yeah, let's play sometime. 
Lol, I have a 360 as well. 

Anyway, give me your Wii adress and your Brawl friend code.
You can send messages to each other if you add each other in the Wii adress book.

My Brawl friend code: 0516-8719-7443
Wii adress: I'll look that up tomorrow, just shut down my Wii.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Jul 3, 2008)

Got my online up and running, willing for a match if anybody is up to it.

Code is: 4167-4179-5939

I tend to use a bit of everybody, but my best are probably Marth, Snake, Ike and Ness


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jul 3, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> Yeah, let's play sometime.
> Lol, I have a 360 as well.
> 
> Anyway, give me your Wii adress and your Brawl friend code.
> ...



I'll post all my info some time next week >_<...my brother went to our cousins house and took his Wii with him ....maannn...sucks.




SpitefulSerpent5 said:


> Got my online up and running, willing for a match if anybody is up to it.
> 
> Code is: 4167-4179-5939
> 
> I tend to use a bit of everybody, but my best are probably Marth, Snake, Ike and Ness



SpitefulSerpent5 you should join us then. but theres a good chance we won't all be on at the same time but still, I wouldn't mind playing with you as well

I mostly use Marth,Ike and Lucas !


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

My FC: 0774 4156 2137 
Pm me if you add me.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 7, 2008)

damn, lol... i left for a month or 2 and this thread just went ahead and died


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahh...I remember all the good fights.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2008)

Most people gave up on Brawl and moved onto other games, I still play Brawl but not with NFers anymore. :sweat


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Most people gave up on Brawl and moved onto other games, I still play Brawl but not with NFers anymore. :sweat



lol

What do you play now Nin?

I remember really sucking. I didn't win much but I wasn't a scrub.......r-right?

lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol
> 
> What do you play now Nin?
> 
> ...



Well I play Brawl with other people now, but definitely not as much as I used to. I would play Brawl with NFers but most people got sick of it, so oh well.

I'm playing mostly Mario Kart Wii these days and SC with friends. I plan on getting a PS3 by the end of the month and I will start playing SC4, GTA4 and MGS4. 

Nah you were good, I just can't remember who the hell your main was.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well I play Brawl with other people now, but definitely not as much as I used to. I would play Brawl with NFers but most people got sick of it, so oh well.
> 
> I'm playing mostly Mario Kart Wii these days and SC with friends. I plan on getting a PS3 by the end of the month and I will start playing SC4, GTA4 and MGS4.
> 
> Nah you were good, I just can't remember who the hell your main was.



I was always spamming Toon Link's Dair. lol

Nin don't get the Ps3 one. Get the Xbox one so I can fight you.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Most people gave up on Brawl and moved onto other games, I still play Brawl but not with NFers anymore. :sweat



If you talk to the skypers, like me, there's still a lot of Brawl going on.


----------



## Burke (Jul 18, 2008)

woah this place is cool pm me if you wanna brawl
my codes in my signature


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Jul 20, 2008)

is there anyone right now whom wishes to brawl?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm, haven't dropped by this thread in a while. I wouldn't mind a match with anyone who wants one.


----------



## XyK (Jul 23, 2008)

Where do you find the code, can someone PM me?

On the box? Manual?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 23, 2008)

XyK said:


> Where do you find the code, can someone PM me?
> 
> On the box? Manual?



You have to log into your wifif , if its your first time logging in it should tell you right away. If you skipped it clicked on "friends roster" and it should tell you up top.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jul 23, 2008)

i'd deffo like to brawl you guys, but right nw its like 3am here in the UK and i wont be @ my best to face you guys.
btw u guys wudnt mind if recorded our matchs wud yeh? i promise to cut out our codes and such.... just PM if you wanna battle, kinda bored atm.


----------



## killfox (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone up for a match? I havent ben here in a long time, i had a rental lol.


----------



## iSora (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to play...


----------



## killfox (Jul 28, 2008)

Who wants to brawl?


----------



## iSora (Jul 29, 2008)

NFers don't seem to play much anymore. I'll just stick to allisbrawl.com I guess.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2008)

Nah, we Brawl here, too. But maybe you shouldn't make match requests here. Most of it is done in the regular Brawl thread now.


----------



## iSora (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## K-deps (Jul 30, 2008)

damn havent been here in a while 

Is the online flawless yet?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2008)

K-deps said:


> damn havent been here in a while
> 
> *Is the online flawless yet?*



"And I thought my jokes were bad"


----------



## K-deps (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't worry i knew the answer already


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 25, 2008)

Smashboards.com >> every other SSB website.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2008)

For Smash information yes, for match finding...hardly.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 25, 2008)

Besides, there be some good players that blossomed here ^_^


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2008)

Well of course!

If it wasn't for NF you and Timbers relationship wouldn't of blossomed into the unbreakable bond it is now.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Besides, there be some good players that blossomed here ^_^



Hey P.X! Remember me?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2008)

Is the thread trying to be resurrected?


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hey P.X! Remember me?



I remember your internet sucked


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I think a new tournament would be something cool.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2008)

Timbers and I would wreck


----------



## Masurao (Sep 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> *Timbers and I *would wreck



Lol....lovers.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol, more like... I still can't beat him more than he beats me


----------



## Masurao (Sep 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, more like... I still can't beat him more than he beats me



I'm just noticing you actually changed your freaking ava finally. Holy shit.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone up for a game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

Obviously, your the only two who still plays Brawl consistently since it came out.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, yeah, cuz we actually play semi-competitively XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

Lmao, key word being semi-competitvely. 

Actually surprised to see either of your around NF anymore, seems you guys were mostly here for Brawl.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm here for anime... always have been o_O

I'm just not in any of the Naruto or Bleach threads, I'm in Channel 12 most of the time.

And I say semi-competitively b/c I've never been to trnies yet, since there are none in austin, but I may attend a few in the next couple months.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 26, 2008)

hey ppls,
I have never posted on this thread
im open for a match sometime today
my FC's in my sig, but ill post it anyway
0989-3792-8679
i need some mo' codes, since i got a brawl clan and all


----------



## BlueFox! (Sep 26, 2008)

Got my Wii back from nintendo yesterday,so I'm good to go.One problem though I'm not gonna have a computer for the meantime(I'm using my aunt's atm) but just add me and as soon as I'm back online I'll play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm here for anime... always have been o_O
> 
> I'm just not in any of the Naruto or Bleach threads, I'm in Channel 12 most of the time.
> 
> And I say semi-competitively b/c I've never been to trnies yet, since there are none in austin, but I may attend a few in the next couple months.



Liar!? Your here for the kids.

Well you can say that, your no Azen or anything anyways. 

Surprised by that. Been to 3 tournaments so far been random in all three, but that's no surprise there. 

Melee will always > Brawl especially for competitive play but since people have switched over it's pointless to try and keep the Melee community alive. 

You and Timbers I guess plan to finally win the #1 spot on GB for the playoffs.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2008)

We don't care about ranks... we been playing as double Ganons for the past couple weeks, lol.

Also, MLG is very likely to pick up brawl, so there


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2008)

Double Ganons is always fun, expecting a lot of D-air and Side-B spam. 

Well yeah since they bought out Smashboards, but I agree with MDK when he said underground smash tournaments > MLG any day. EVO was a disgrace after all.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol everyone abandoned Mario Kart.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

That's because almost all of you suck at it.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's because almost all of you suck at it.



That has nothing to do with it. I rather not constantly play a game to get really good at it when there is a bunch of cheap shit happening. That being said I kinda miss playing Mario Kart...damn wifi.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't play any game consistently at the moment, when I get my hands on Street Fighter 4 all my attention will be on that.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't play any game consistently at the moment, when I get my hands on Street Fighter 4 all my attention will be on that.



And thus your boner for Chun-li will begin as well.

I need to start playing SC IV online again....freaking Tales of Vesperia, and Infinite Undiscovery were consuming my life. I'm trying to do a 100% run on FF: Tactics A2 right now..at 173/300+ missions so far.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

Begin? It's been there since the very first Street Fighter game. pek

Figures you got addicted to something.

Got tired of getting beaten online?


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Nah, my record online was like 96-94. I just got tired of playing it because the  1st week I got it...I played it a shitload.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> damn havent been here in a while
> 
> *Is the online flawless yet?*


 . I was actually playing online yesterday, and there was like a 1 second delay, so when I would jump, I would ACTUALLY jump about 1 second later. Lag is getting much much worse, and I have a GREAT connection.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 28, 2008)

Im up for a few brawls if anyone else is, 
i just need some friend codes


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

Eww, you had a .500 record basically. 

I expected better than that Cal.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Eww, you had a .500 record basically.
> 
> I expected better than that Cal.



Heh...I figured you say something like that. My record on DoA 4 online was better anyway...121-89 if I remember correctly.

Ayane.pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

Still not good enough, far too many losses.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 28, 2008)

^im just about to add u on brawl, got ur FC on DS's Brawl Code thread
same goes for Ronin


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Still not good enough, far too many losses.



I don't care what you say. I'm not trying to please you bitch.

Ayane >>> all other DoA girls.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 28, 2008)

alright people, I am currently ONLINE on SSBB
i have just added
Violent-Nin
Ronin
and Donkey Show (US)
to my list. 
so ya, violent or Ronin, come and challenge me or somethin. FC is in my sig


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

@Calmity

Wimp. 

Only when she's doing lesbian stuff with her sister. 

@Altair

Alright.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 28, 2008)

^sweet
thnx


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Does Ronin even play anymore? 

I'll give you my FC when I get my wifi fixed Altair.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 28, 2008)

^ok 
yeah, wifi can suck sometimes lol
hey, uh, violent? did u add me yet? my friends list still sez its awaiting registration


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

^I haven't been on Brawl today yet, I'll add you whenever I go on.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2008)

You don't have good luck with matches, man.^


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

Lmao, what?


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 28, 2008)

Is that the same Shion who went all emo and quit NF.?


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, what?



Exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 1, 2008)

Stop lurking in this thread Disorderly...it's quite obviously dead.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 1, 2008)

*Yawn*...stop using the facepalms, do something else creative.

I'm going to be totally random and post something from Code Geass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je9HJU2uths&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *Yawn*...stop using the facepalms, do something else creative.



Both new and true


----------



## Masurao (Oct 1, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Both new and true



Geass Time Again.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrbbmneUAiI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Geass Time Again.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrbbmneUAiI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Oct 1, 2008)

Epic Code Geass Time?!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDpP7NM-M8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember Cal, I'm always I'm always ready to outclass you. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkmS-ayhk4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Oct 1, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Remember Cal, I'm always I'm always ready to outclass you.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkmS-ayhk4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



No you won't. Geass time...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTydVMbHOyc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No you won't. Geass time...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTydVMbHOyc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



But I already have, and I'll do it again. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzlGUMso7ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

*MY GOD THIS THREAD IS EPIC.*

*I kinda spoiled you in the most recent video...if you noticed lol.*


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I kinda spoiled you in the most recent video...if you noticed lol.





Good thing I didn't watch it. :WOW


----------



## Gamble (Oct 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, key word being semi-competitvely.


Placed 7th of 52 last tourney here. gtfo


Violent-nin said:


> I don't play any game consistently at the moment, when I get my hands on Street Fighter 4 all my attention will be on that.


get blazblue and come play with me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Placed 7th of 52 last tourney here. gtfo
> 
> get blazblue and come play with me.



Psh, I'm expecting better than 7th from you Timbers. 

I'm just kidding, I know of most of the players you have to go up against. Who got first at the tourney your talking about?

I may get it, give me some time.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 2, 2008)

_Brawl      ? _


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2008)

There was another tournament here?

Shit, I thought this place went to hell long ago.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> There was another tournament here?
> 
> Shit, I thought this place went to hell long ago.



Lol...there was no new tourney. They are talking about Gamebattles.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...there was no new tourney. They are talking about Gamebattles.



I should've figured...


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I should've figured...



Yeah...this thread is pretty fail right now, as is the MK thread. No one really plays anymore.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually no were not talking about Gamebattles. Timbers is talking about a tourney in the NV region. If we did another tournament here at this point in time,Timbers would get first and Phantom would probably get second.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Actually no were not talking about Gamebattles. Timbers is talking about a tourney in the NV region. If we did another tournament here at this point in time,Timbers would get first and Phantom would probably get second.



And I would get a piece of the girls ass in our sig.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Actually no were not talking about Gamebattles. Timbers is talking about a tourney in the NV region. If we did another tournament here at this point in time,Timbers would get first and Phantom would probably get second.



Why am I being given second? -_-

If past experience is any indicator, first place would be a toss up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

@Cal

It's pervs like you why I have to keep changing my sig. 

@Phantom

Well you kept saying you lost to Timbers more than he loses to you, so I just naturally assumed he would win. My mistake? 

Besides, this place doesn't have the fanbase to run a tournament anymore.


----------



## Akira (Oct 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Besides, this place doesn't have the fanbase to run a tournament anymore.



Not necessarily, people just don't really use NF for matchmaking as much anymore


----------



## Gamble (Oct 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm just kidding, I know of most of the players you have to go up against. Who got first at the tourney your talking about?



sk92

10fuckfalcos

do you have your ps3 yet good sir


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 3, 2008)

Blazblue doesn't even have a north american release date yet


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> And I would get a piece of the girls ass in our sig.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> sk92
> 
> 10fuckfalcos
> 
> do you have your ps3 yet good sir



Lmao should of known, was expecting you to either say him or Dannykat.

Nope sadly not yet, when I do I'll be getting Blazeblue as one of the many fighting games I plan to get for my PS3.

@Fenrir

Haha, if you guys want one I could try hosting. But I'm almost 100% sure it'll fail. :sweat


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, it's not wise to try to host one during school time... maybe during thanksgiving or some other holiday it COULD work.

I'd look forward to soundly raping you, Nin


----------



## Masurao (Oct 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Well, it's not wise to try to host one during school time... maybe during thanksgiving or some other holiday it COULD work.
> 
> I'd look forward to soundly raping you, Nin



I look foward to playing you again. Even, though at this point I would probably lose badly due to obvious difference in play time.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, that coupled with my no longer rolling everywhere XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

Yah, instead he jumps around like a retarded kangaroo and looks for openings. 

@Phantom

Haha like it even makes a difference, but we'll see.

Why you wanna rape me?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you typod and meant to write a fucking sexy kangaroo.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 3, 2008)

i remember when i use to always beat phantom because hed roll into my smashes.

good tiems.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> i remember when i use to always beat phantom because hed roll into my smashes.
> 
> good tiems.



I remeber when you guys used to always call me bitch & bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), because I wouldn't play with you all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think you typod and meant to write a fucking sexy kangaroo.





Whatever you say Phantom. 



Timbers said:


> i remember when i use to always beat phantom because hed roll into my smashes.
> 
> good tiems.



Oh the glory days of Brawl, how I miss them. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> I remeber when you guys used to always call me bitch & bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), because I wouldn't play with you all.



Aww you miss us calling you that, don't ya bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm, I wouldn't mind playing you all as well.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 3, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Hmm, I wouldn't mind playing you all as well.



I wouldn't mind playing if my WiFi wasn't fucked.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 4, 2008)

Cal's Wifi fucked since:

April 2008


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

His Wifi will always be fucked, cause Cals a fuck up.


----------



## XcaliburX (Oct 10, 2008)

Im bored....Som1 fight me


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 26, 2008)

Right guys... im officially back online! Only issue is, my Brawl friend code has changed (I now have the PAL version of the game wereas before I had an imported NTSC version)

I'll post the new code soon.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 18, 2008)

I just pulled THE MOST epic move in Brawl history with my friend today! I was Captain Falcon, he was Marth. We were at Shadow Moses, 1 pillar broken down. We were both over 120%

He was on the side with no pillar, he was charging his shield breaker and I bounced off pillar 2 and decided to retaliate with a Falcon Punch. We hit at almost the exact same time and at the perfect distance. We were sent flying in opposite directions. He was obviously out, I could've been saved but I was so overcome with  that I didn't. DAMN it was just so epic to see! I would try to upload it if I knew how to...

T'was a good brawl day. So many epic moments happened before and after that, but this one of all totally takes the cake.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry sir, but I've landed an aerial Warlock Punch on Timber's Falcon... if you know how impossible that is, you would understand XD


----------



## dilbot (Nov 18, 2008)

...I wanna play Timbers then. I'd love to fight another Falcon player.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2008)

i don't play falcon lol


or brawl


----------



## Ronin (Nov 19, 2008)

People still play this game?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 19, 2008)

It's still fun, assuming you're good at it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2008)

That's a damn lie Phantom, your too busy playing LBP anyways. 

BlazBlue is going to be released very soon, but sadly I won't be able to play it for a while.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't been playing LBP that much. I still play brawl more than I play it XD

It'll all be Chrono Trigger DS in 6 days though


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2008)

Lmao, could of fooled me by the way your were talking about LBP not too long ago. 

Very nice choice, but since I have CT for the SNES, PS1 and the PC I'll hold off on the DS for a little while.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is a sexy game. I got it on my PSP, and finished last summer.

Chrono Trigger = pek

Edit: Vio you better buy the game, or I will hunt you down and exterminate you like the roach you are.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I haven't been playing LBP that much. I still play brawl more than I play it XD
> 
> It'll all be Chrono Trigger DS in 6 days though



give me your copy of LBP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> give me your copy of LBP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Lol Timbers.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 19, 2008)

I play it, but I also play brawl, it's not like I let LBP consume my life, lol, New CT has all the cutscenes of the PS1 version, none of the lag, and an extra dungeon!


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

It seems the "Legendary 4" are all present, and accounted for.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes yes, I know of all the new features, I'll get it eventually.

Yeah that is true, I do see you online quite often.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

I said the *LEGENDARY 4* do you three not understand the meaning behind that?!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2008)

Since when did we go under that name?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Since when did we go under that name?



Something I came up with on a whim. Here's the members.

*Horny Monkey*- a.k.a Violent-nin

*The Unpredictable Menace*- a.k.a Cal

*Wario's man-whore*- P.X

*WTF is that?*- Timbers


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 19, 2008)

You should all be jealous of my title.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 20, 2008)

what the hell cal is still here?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> what the hell cal is still here?



Obviously I am...I just go under a new name.

*points at sig*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 20, 2008)

thought u died


----------



## Masurao (Nov 21, 2008)

Timbers said:


> thought u died



..NOOOOO U.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 21, 2008)

Timbers might as well be dead, judging from everything he tells me about his new home


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2008)

Cal did die, and got reincarnated into a person even gayer than he was before...just look at this name after all.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2008)

Ah, this thread still lives??


----------



## Gamble (Nov 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Timbers might as well be dead, judging from everything he tells me about his new home



Texican...


----------



## K-deps (Nov 23, 2008)

what the fuck is this doing here?
legendary 4 my ass
also sorry about what happened Shion I was not in the right state of mind


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> what the fuck is this doing here?
> legendary 4 my ass
> *also sorry about what happened Shion I was not in the right state of mind*



Guessing there was an accident in bed between you two?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 23, 2008)

He couldn't get it up


----------



## Masurao (Nov 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> what the fuck is this doing here?
> *legendary 4 my ass*
> also sorry about what happened Shion I was not in the right state of mind



You want the Legendary 4 on your ass...wtf?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> You want the Legendary 4 on your ass...wtf?



I believe I beat the living shit out of the legendary four, so they can kiss my ass.

@Peoples Hernandez

With only 200 posts, I don't think you should be making such stupid suggestions, kid.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I believe I beat the living shit out of the legendary four, so they can kiss my ass.
> 
> @Peoples Hernandez
> 
> With only 200 posts, I don't think you should be making such stupid suggestions, kid.



Well sir, that's some unmerited cockiness there. In case you don't remember, one of the Legendary 4 owned your ass in the loser's bracket of the NFan trny? I would remember, b/c that was me. Tenshi's gay rules helped you though, so I guess if that counts, carry on.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I believe I beat the living shit out of the legendary four, so they can kiss my ass.



*CALM THE FUCK DOWN.*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Well sir, that's some unmerited cockiness there. In case you don't remember, one of the Legendary 4 owned your ass in the loser's bracket of the NFan trny? I would remember, b/c that was me. Tenshi's gay rules helped you though, so I guess if that counts, carry on.



Dunno what you mean by owning, since I got the win. 

So who was the one that got owned?

Unmerited? My ass "Sir".


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

Obv. when you can't win you take cop-outs, which are, by definition, unmerited. GO GO PRO SHION!

"Hey, I couldn't win a set against P.X., but because I beat Tenshi a bunch, I move on... CHANCE!"


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

Really people let's stop fucking arguing. No one amoung us really plays this damn game anymore so it really doesn't matter anymore. Let's no get riled up over a fucking game. The whole "Legendary 4" thing was a fucking joke anyway. Honestly...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

I still play this game :\

I'm also half of (arguably) the best doubles team in Texas...


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I still play this game :\
> 
> I'm also half of (arguably) the best doubles team in Texas...



Haruhi has a cute butt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm...things sure haven't changed much around here.

I'm just going to say one thing, the best players on NF are Timbers and Phantom by far, they would wipe the floor with any one of us easily.

^I found this out the hard way.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

Honestly arguing right now is pointless. Who cares right now? No-one plays this game that much anyway, and no one gives a fuck about the tourney here anymore. Let's see some fucking Melee online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

I wish Melee became online, but I won't hold my breath.

Other than I'm moving onto other games, but play Brawl here and there.

Cal shut up lol, the only reason you don't play Brawl is cause your goofy ass can't get your WIFI working.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

On to more relavent things...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K12n8aNwfz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm...things sure haven't changed much around here.
> 
> I'm just going to say one thing, the best players on NF are Timbers and Phantom by far, they would wipe the floor with any one of us easily.
> 
> ^I found this out the hard way.



i havent touched brawl for a while.


I could probably still falcon my way to victory against phantom though


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't make me bust out my aerial warlock-punching Ganon on you, Timbuhz  Wish I had some way of showing that to people


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2008)

you cant because it never happened


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah don't make me use Ike on you guys. That's right, I'll SD long before you ever lay a hand on me.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm...things sure haven't changed much around here.
> 
> I'm just going to say one thing, the best players on NF are Timbers and Phantom by far, they would wipe the floor with any one of us easily.
> 
> ^I found this out the hard way.



I love how you keep denying the truth, boy.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

Silly Shion. You couldn't beat me when I was bad, what makes you think you could beat me now that I'm actually good?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

Denying what?

Your going to have to elaborate cause I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

*I THINKS IT"S TIME FOR LMAO SPAM*


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

*HEY SHION I QUIT.*


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 26, 2008)

@Shion

Damn guy your so pathetic. You think your big cause of your post count? What a damn joke.

@Cal

Yes I think its time for a spam.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

I thin I'm big cause I am.

Post count means nothing except for the fact that I have been here longer, and if I neg you, you will lose about two bars. 

@Phantom

You only beat me once out of all the times I have ever played against you.

What makes you think that just because you beat a character that isn't even my main makes you any better than I?

@Violent-Nin

That I am the best.

@Zechs

That's what I thought.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

@Shion

Just curious man, you said you go to tournaments. Which tournaments have you been to and where have you ranked? I really haven't heard of your name on any regions PR.

One reason I mention that is because, Phantom is ranked on one of the best teams in Texas, and Timbers has placed high in his local tournaments that feature great players like SK92.

Your main huh? Let me guess you either switched to MK like most people did or trying to roll Snake like Ally.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Shion
> 
> Just curious man, you said you go to tournaments. Which tournaments have you been to and where have you ranked? I really haven't heard of your name on any regions PR.
> 
> Your main huh? Let me guess you either switched to MK like most people did or trying to roll Snake like Ally.



I don't travel the country for tournaments, just the ones that are in local areas.

Rank, always first.

MK can go die, I still main Fox.

Snake? 2nd main, don't roll him, it even annoys the user.

I don't live in Southern U.S., I'm in Illinois.


----------



## Akira (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> *I thin I'm big cause I am*.
> 
> Post count means nothing except for the fact that I have been here longer, and *if I neg you, you will lose about two bars. *



OH LOL. Learn to take a fucking joke for once


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

@ Fenrir

I don't take jokes.

If you still haven't figured it out...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty sure the competition in Texas is > Illinois. Also, local tournies are hilarious. If I played local tournies only, I'd always be first or second, b/c everyone in Austin outside of Hylian is balls (btw, I have a marginally lead against him as far as wins are concerned... hopefully you know who he is, b/c if you don't, you're probably not into Smash Bros.). I also remember you only used Snake ONE round [the first one], and this was back when Snake was amazing b/c no one knew how to play vs him. The other two rounds I took off your Fox, Mr. Selective Memory (but I lost one in between, which meant we played the 5th b/c of a silly point system, which I lost as well [still put me at 3-2]).

There's a reason you were (and apparently still are) the laughingstock of this section, and I'm personally glad you're back, for the lulz.

WALL OF TEXT FOR TOP TIER!


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @ Fenrir
> 
> I don't take jokes.
> 
> If you still haven't figured it out...





Because Brawl is serious buisness right?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

@ Phantom

You still remain being the asshole I see.

I could really not give a shit about what anybody here thinks of me, to tell you the truth.

Wow, you think just because you got a win in battles means you are better?

Man, I only needed the two wins, I couldn't give a shit for the other three, O' wise one.

@Zechs

I don't take jokes in anything, kid.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol kid, come on Shion you can do better than that. I'm older than you guy.j


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

@Zechs

Sure, son. 

Whatever you say, sport.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

@Shion

Rather than keep arguing man, just face Phantom to end all this. 

Edit:

Timbers can't play cause his connection is garbage now, or I would of suggested facing him as well.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @ Phantom
> 
> You still remain being the asshole I see.
> 
> ...



1)I'm the nicest guy you'll ever meet... well, not you, b/c I'm an asshole to arrogant pricks who are so without merit.

2)Whatever helps you sleep at night after the beating 

3)I go head to head with the 4 best brawler in Texas and one of the most respected brawlers (and meleers) in the country... what's your claim to fame?

GTFO, we liked you more when you "left" NFan.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Zechs
> 
> Sure, son.
> 
> Whatever you say, sport.





Oh man. Such originality in his insults. Honestly, Shion you do realize the longer you keep posting here the more you look like a fool. I had hoped when you "quit" the first time you would act a little more mature, but w/e.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> 1)I'm the nicest guy you'll ever meet... well, not you, b/c I'm an asshole to arrogant pricks who are so without merit.
> 
> 2)Whatever helps you sleep at night after the beating
> 
> ...



Without merit? Ok Mr. "All Knowing"

I don't play online for shit, there is always an excuse for a loss and since we are quite far from each other, I assume there will be an amount of lag.

I also like to argue with idiots.

@Zechs

Same goes for you.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't travel the country for tournaments, just the ones that are in local areas.
> 
> *Rank, always first.*
> 
> I don't live in Southern U.S., *I'm in Illinois*.



What alias are you under? Shion?

Blood Hawk, OS, Joshu, Anther, Lain, Joel all have no idea who you are lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

Well it can't be Lain since he came up to Toronto recently for LBT.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Zechs
> 
> Same goes for you.



Lol no.

Anyway, Mama LUIGI.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2qRrayYSFs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well it can't be Lain since he came up to Toronto recently for LBT.


how'd he do up there? 

I'm normally not one to swoon over another player but his ICs are pretty incredible.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

He finished 5th.

Ally ended up getting 1st. (We faced him before in online doubles)

Ambrose getting 2nd. (I brawl him constantly, he has an amazing IC's and his MK is impressive as well).


----------



## Masurao (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey gaiz..I gotz my WIFI fixed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

Ha, I doubt that.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Nov 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Blood Hawk, OS, Joshu, Anther, Lain, Joel all have no idea who you are lol.



I've met them and hang out with them and they have come to my tournaments in Chicago, I've also traveled to other tournaments all over the Midwest. Awesome people to hang out with. ^_^




Violent-nin said:


> He finished 5th.
> 
> Ally ended up getting 1st. (We faced him before in online doubles)
> 
> Ambrose getting 2nd. (I brawl him constantly, he has an amazing IC's and his MK is impressive as well).



Just wanted to correct a little info... Lain got 3rd. ^_^


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2008)

I was in a tournament with PC Chris and Cort. And I did bad 
Probably most nervous I've ever been.

Boy do I wish Brawl was Melee 2


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 28, 2008)

See, I never get nervous when I go against seasoned pros. I figure the odds are stacked against me enough as it were, why make it worse by adding nerves to the equation? XD


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> See, I never get nervous when I go against seasoned pros. I figure the odds are stacked against me enough as it were, why make it worse by adding nerves to the equation? XD



GENIUS


----------



## Masurao (Nov 28, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Boy do I wish Brawl was Melee 2



You're not the only one pal. I miss the days of SFFLing, Shine spikes, waveshining(even though I never really got the waveshine down perfectly.), SH laser, C. Falcons pwnsome knee of death, etc. I could care less about wavedashing in general, because Sffling was so much more important. 

NOSTALGIA FTW.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZzlPOB8kj8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4K22WZfsqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm similar to Phantom. The only time I was nervous was my very first tournament ages ago but now...even against pro's I don't get nervous. 

I miss Melee, but at the same time I don't support them trying to turn Brawl into Melee with hacks, it just simply isn't the same.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm similar to Phantom. The only time I was nervous was my very first tournament ages ago but now...even against pro's I don't get nervous.
> 
> I miss Melee, but at the same time I don't support them trying to turn Brawl into Melee with hacks, it just simply isn't the same.



The one with Pc Chris and Cort was my first tourney


----------



## Gamble (Nov 28, 2008)

I was never nervous at tournies. I dunno, my first handful of tournies was just tagging along with my friend who got me into competitive melee. I had the mindset that if I did bad, it'd be fine so long as I placed relatively close to what he did lol. 

My biggest gripe with Brawl is how low of a punishment factor is in this game. Traps net you 10-15% at best, and momentum is reset every 5 seconds. 

Also Fox being bad.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm a little bitch when it comes to tourney's. I wet myself often.



Truly sad Vio..... You should take after P.X, and Timbers example.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 28, 2008)

Only thing I wet at trnies is the vaginae of the women I talk to.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2008)

Any of you women vs Gimpyfish?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Any of you manliest men vs Gimpyfish?





Wasn't he like the best Bowser player in Melee?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 28, 2008)

Cal, I added you to MSN for CTS orgy-ing. Gimpy is a cool guy, he plays Sheik in Brawl now, though Bowser is pretty beast, so I donno why he switched for the different games.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 28, 2008)

That's fine P.X. I'll add you later. 

I thought Gimpy switched to MK for Brawl. All the vids I saw of him were of MK, but then again, that was only a month or so after Brawl first came out.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 28, 2008)

Eh, he uses MK when he wants to win money, Sheik's his favorite chara and he plays her when he doesn't feel the need to go uber, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2008)

@Shion

You've faced Gimpyfish?

Oh and I've asked around to Anther and other people in your region they've never heard of a player named Shion. So either you don't place high in tournaments, or you don't attend any real local tournaments.

Gamestop tournaments don't count as high competition, since usually they have retarded rule sets.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 28, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Only thing I wet at trnies is the vaginae of the women I talk to.



Wait...wat?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Shion
> 
> You've faced Gimpyfish?
> 
> ...



If you recall, in one of my earlier posts, I said that I only attend tournaments in my local areas. 

Such as tournaments that are not sponsored by companies, but by people who give money as 1st place prize. 

These tournaments usually take place in malls or rented out theatres or warehouses of some sort. 

I am also in Northern Illinois, Chicago....

Not much goes on there, so don't really expect many people to know who I am.

@ the Gimpyfish thing

My friend keeps saying that he's the best, but in one of his youtube videos of him vsing others as shiek, this guy doesn't look nearly as good as the sheiks I have played at the tournaments...

What's so great about him?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 30, 2008)

He was good in Melee, he's not very good in Brawl.

There are not really any company sponsored Brawl trnies. Most are hosted by other players/known trny hosts, and they set dates/fees etc (oftentimes there are venue fees, depending on where they're hosted). Locations can vary from Game Stores, to College Campuses, to People's Houses, usually. Prizes are always money, and comes from the entry fee in each event. 

Some of the bigger trnies here in Texas have prizes in the 500 dollar range, it's crazy.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread lives?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> He was good in Melee, he's not very good in Brawl.
> 
> There are not really any company sponsored Brawl trnies. Most are hosted by other players/known trny hosts, and they set dates/fees etc (oftentimes there are venue fees, depending on where they're hosted). Locations can vary from Game Stores, to College Campuses, to People's Houses, usually. Prizes are always money, and comes from the entry fee in each event.
> 
> Some of the bigger trnies here in Texas have prizes in the 500 dollar range, it's crazy.



The one's that I go to are hosted by a fuckin plethora of geeks from colleges who have made some sort of gaming club, and have raised enough money to rent out space and give away the rest of the money as a prize. 

These are set around every 4 to 5 months.

Out of the ones I have gone to, two of them have been in downtown Chicago and the other three have been in Aurora and Cicero. ( I don't expect you guys to know these places...)

I always got first in these tournaments, so the top prize consists of at least 250-400$, so it's always worth my while. 

I asked about Gimpyfish because I overheard a couple gameheads saying that Gimpyfish was at the tourney, so I though that there was no way in hell...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 30, 2008)

You'd think if it was free entry and a sizeable pot that the pros would go through the trouble of driving there...


----------



## Gamble (Nov 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I always got first in these tournaments, so the top prize consists of at least 250-400$, so it's always worth my while.



A gaming club with a 250-400 cashout to first?

Don't be bullshittin Shion. 

A 60/30/10 split would require a a 500-750 dollar pot. 

$10 singles fee is standard, which would expect a 50-75 person turnout. Okay when the MW circuit only racks 60-65 people, I seriously doubt these local tournies that no pros go to, yet have better payout and turnout, exist.

But you can by all means link me to any past tournament you attended or a bracketlist and prove me wrong.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2008)

These are by flyer handouts my friend, i know nothing of any websites being brought up on these things.

The way it works, supposedly, these people raise money at their schools by selling shit, thats how they get the money to rent out the plce wherever the tournament is being held and to buy food or whatever there will be there.

The entree is to be around 15-25 bucks each time, so we do end up with a decent amount of people.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 30, 2008)

15-25? lol.

Aurora never had a tourney scene until a week or so ago iirc, I'll have to ask again.

Chicago's tournaments are like primarily Melee too. I know Tink had to travel to MI to find any Brawl scene, I doubt he'd pass up such a big pot in his own hometown.

Either you're trying to overcompensate yourself for winning school tournaments with like a $3 entree fee or you're completely lying. I find it hard to believe that you're the only person in IL, let alone MW, that knows of these tournaments.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 30, 2008)

*_*RRRRIIIIBBIT*_*


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 30, 2008)

Where's your Magus sprite? >: (


----------



## Kai (Nov 30, 2008)

Timbers, quit dazing off with unicorns and answer the ims that I send you from time to time.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 30, 2008)

6 image limit is a bitch for sigs. 

Edit: @ Kai...Timbers hardly ever reponds to me on MSN either. He's there, but not there.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 30, 2008)

Kai said:


> Timbers, quit dazing off with unicorns and answer the ims that I send you from time to time.


MSN is on 24/7

I'm there like never. lol.


Zechs Marquise said:


> Edit: @ Kai...Timbers hardly ever reponds to me on MSN either. He's there, but not there.



THANKS CAL


----------



## Kai (Nov 30, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> 6 image limit is a bitch for sigs.
> 
> Edit: @ Kai...Timbers hardly ever reponds to me on MSN either. He's there, but not there.


You're Cal? Oh wow.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 1, 2008)

Kai said:


> You're Cal? Oh wow.



Yeah, I am. Vio, and P.X hatin on my name change though.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Yeah, I am. Vio, and P.X hatin on my name change though.



its mad gay yo


----------



## Masurao (Dec 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> its mad gay yo



No you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2008)

Gimpyfish is not considered a great Brawl player at all, especially since he quits every other week.

As for Melee he was a great Bowser player, but not ranked as on of the top 10 pros. 

@Shion

Majority of sponsored tournaments are usually trash. It's either the price is too high, or the rule sets are made of fail. It's the tournament organized by normal/professional gamers you go to, because those have a far higher level of competition and a far better cash pay out.

The pots at the tournaments your attending sound insanely low, with how much your paying to attend in the first place it's not worth it compared to a lot other tournaments.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> The pots at the tournaments your attending sound insanely low, with how much your paying to attend in the first place it's not worth it compared to a lot other tournaments.



15-20 people 

Still easy cash. If these tournaments exist, I don't know why MW's power rankings aren't tearing it up. Vegas had people out of Cali, AZ, Utah, NM to the tournies, and those were just a $400-450 singles pot.



Violnet-nin said:


> Majority of sponsored tournaments are usually trash. It's either the price is too high, or the rule sets are made of fail. It's the tournament organized by normal/professional gamers you go to, because those have a far higher level of competition and a far better cash pay out.


Pretty sure Brawl isn't being sponsored at all, either. Evo had that failure of a ruleset on Brawl this year but that's about as far as my knowledge goes for it.

 MLG picked up smashboards as few months ago but they haven't said anything about picking up smash again or not.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISHkXssi46s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISHkXssi46s[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZv-bzaerBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Countered*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-0PcYlQgjY[/YOUTUBE]

@Timbers

Yeah pretty much. Evo will be massive fail again unless they fix those rules, and MLG should be picking up Smash soon enough seeing as they bought Smashboards. MLG Smash tournaments generally have high turn outs so it'd be stupid for them not to add it to their line up.

Tournaments up here are usually 75+ people now. Usually some people come down from Montreal like Ally and people come up from MI like Anther and Lain. Usually a $15 fee for singles, so the end result is the pot becoming pretty big. Sometimes there is a $5 venue fee, sometimes there isn't depending on location of course.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 3, 2008)

What are all these local Chicago area tourneys people keep posting about, by people I mean Shion, that I did not know about?! =O

I had a End of Summer tourney at my place in Chicago at the end of August and got 25 people to show up and was won by Needle of Juntah. Then I throw another tourney in downtown Chicago on November 1st and I get 50 people for that one and Anther shows up and wins. 

Shion I have been doing tourneys in Chicago since the Summer and have been getting a lot of the top Midwest players to show up to them. I am planning one for January, so if you want to show up for that one, that would be awesome! You get to face off against some of the best in the Midwest so it should be a really fun day. 

I just throw these tourneys to hang out with everyone, the Smash community is really fun to hang out with. ^_^


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 3, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> What are all these local Chicago area tourneys people keep posting about, by people I mean Shion, that I did not know about?! =O
> 
> I had a End of Summer tourney at my place in Chicago at the end of August and got 25 people to show up and was won by Needle of Juntah. Then I throw another tourney in downtown Chicago on November 1st and I get 50 people for that one and Anther shows up and wins.
> 
> ...



They really really are XD I have only met 2 smashers here in Texas that I don't get along with, everyone else is awesome, haha.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> They really really are XD I have only met 2 smashers here in Texas that I don't get along with, everyone else is awesome, haha.



which         ?


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 3, 2008)

Dphat and D4Ba. I've met Melee1 but he was actually nice and not a douche in person... probably b/c he's the most frail looking kid ever and anyone could break half his bones with one punch XD


----------



## Gamble (Dec 3, 2008)

ahahahaha

d4ba is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> 15-25? lol.
> 
> Aurora never had a tourney scene until a week or so ago iirc, I'll have to ask again.
> 
> ...



You can think what you want, man.

I stated before, these aren't really huge tourney's that a shitload of people know about.

Just locally.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 3, 2008)

His point is that (assuming these tournaments exist) you're bragging about winning against no-namers, and using that as argument for your being the best here...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2008)

No, i'm using the fact that I won the NF tournament and that I have beaten pretty much everyone here as my argument that i am the best here.

The problem is people just can't face facts or don't want to accept it.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> No, i'm using the fact that I won the NF tournament and that I have beaten pretty much everyone here as my argument that i am the best here.
> 
> *The problem is people just can't face facts or don't want to accept it.*



Quoted for the irony. Losing 2-3 isn't winning. Not to mention the tournament never reached a conclusive end. 

I guess this is how you "win" those secret local tournaments... berating people til they ignore you, and then claiming you've won.

I'll admit, last time I barely beat you (even though it was 3-1, b/c you went Snake early), pretty sure I could wreck you this time around.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2008)

Get OVER IT man.

I only needed 2 wins, why would I give a darn for the other three?

You knew the rules, and yet you still lost.

You might take it as a loss in your own terms and conditions, but that was a technical win. 

Say what you want man, but you have all the rules of that tournament against you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2008)

Lawls. 

If they could I would say just fight Timbers and Phantom to find out who's the real best, because face it back then we were all shit compared to how the high level competition is now.

But sadly Timbers can't Brawl because of terrible connection and Phantom doesn't have his Wii this week.

Edit: 

@Phantom

Have you faced or seen a Brawler named Zori. She's supposed to be from Texas.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2008)

Brawling online is out for me as well.^

Too many factors in the way, can't fight at your best EVER.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lawls.
> 
> If they could I would say just fight Timbers and Phantom to find out who's the real best, because face it back then we were all shit compared to how the high level competition is now.
> 
> ...



It's a she? Only female "brawlers" I've met were DugFinn and Sachi. I know Zori's from around here, guess I never ran into them.

@Shion... By NO ONES standards (except yours apparently), does losing to a bad ruleset give the other person a true victory, it gives them a copout. I know you may need this for purposes of your e-penis or whatever, and if you were any other person that was less arrogant, I would let you have it.

Lemme give you an extreme case. Let's say you're playing against M2K, and the tournament director says that you have to play 100 matches against each other, and you only have to win 1 to advance and eliminate him. Then, you win one b/c he gets unlucky or falls asleep or something, and try to claim that you're better than him b/c you "beat him in a tournament." People will just laugh at you, much like many do now :\

The only time winning in a tournament is considered viable evidence is if it's by STANDARD TOURNAMENT rules. If you'd beaten me in a set, I would have no argument, but since you didn't, as far as anyone is concerned (except you, again), I'm > you. That's about all I'm going to say on the subject, so enjoy the wall-o-text.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't even read half of that, man...

Seriously.

Even though I got denied from my victory, and since you, and everyone else chose to deny it as well, I still managed to stay with the top players here.

Doesn't that on its own earn me even little fucking respect?

You say that back then, we were all nothing and that you improved your gaming along with the rest, so automatically you assume that I suck complete shit.

You don't think I got any better as well?

You call me arrogant, but I believe that to be irony, since you show a bit of it yourself.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

So I got tired of maining Wolf, and decided to start practicing with D3 yesterday. He's pretty fun. Granted, I haven't really played this game much in the past 3 months, but I'ma stick with him for a while.

Edit: VIO LET ME IN UR ROOM!!


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I didn't even read half of that, man...
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



I didn't say you didn't get better, nor did I say you suck shit. You were brazenly claiming you were the best and being a dick about it and I was disproving you. And it would've earned you respect if you were more humble about it. 

I'm also not being arrogant, I'm just trying to pound it into your head that even back then there was no clear best (since I beat you but you arguably beat Nin, who beat me) via repetition, etc. I'm courteous to everyone I face, assuming they are as well, and I'm the first person to give advice feedback on either how to play as Wario, or how to beat him when I am asked online (which I wish would happen less). Heck, I still respect Nin, b/c he was a part of my growth, despite the fact I can outplay him now.

TL;DR - If you want to be respected, be respectful and humble, and don't start running around claiming you're the best b/c of a tournament in the past where you lost a round but still moved on, and then for whatever reason it didn't finish.

Also, D3 is boring as hell and a git  He's perfect for you Cal! XD


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Also, D3 is boring as hell and a git  He's perfect for you Cal! XD



What's the suppose to mean?

I have a room open in case anyone wants to play. I'm rusty as shit though.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

Get some practice, I'll have time to play Friday afternoon - evening... we need to have our crazy free for alls again, I think.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Get some practice, I'll have time to play Friday afternoon - evening... we need to have our crazy free for alls again, I think.



I've been playing all evening. Granted, that's still not enough to make up for 3months of not playing at all. I'm just doing this for fun, not srs in the slightist. Still want to fight you Wario 1v1 reguardless of the inevitable outcome.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry Cal.

I was doing 2v2s with some friends. 

If you guys want to run FFA's that's fine by me, only problem is we'll be missing one person to make the "reunion" complete....Timbers.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry Cal.
> 
> I was doing 2v2s with some friends.
> 
> If you guys want to run FFA's that's fine by me, only problem is we'll be missing one person to make the "reunion" complete....Timbers.



Let's give my WiFi a try now Vio.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> No, i'm using the fact that I won the NF tournament and that I have beaten pretty much everyone here as my argument that i am the best here.





"Shion" said:


> Too many factors in the way, can't fight at your best EVER.



lol contradictions.



Violent-nin said:


> If you guys want to run FFA's that's fine by me, only problem is we'll be missing one person to make the "reunion" complete....Timbers.



o hi


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2008)

@Cal

I just turned the Wii off and going to bed just now.

@Timbers

You need to get your connection fixed, how else will you get to enjoy beating up Cal.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

you bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Vio.

Guess I'll go for another ending in CT.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2008)

Bitch I'll Brawl with you tomorrow, go to sleep.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Bitch I'll Brawl with you tomorrow, go to sleep.



Da fuck? You harlot, go get yo beauty sleep. I don't need sleep, I'm a fucking G.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

WOHOO! MY WIFI IS STILL ALMOST UNPLAYABLE


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with your connection. 

Get on MSN bitch.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What the hell is wrong with your connection.
> 
> Get on MSN bitch.



I can't. I'm using a laptop. My computer is at school.

It doesn't seem like we are going to get any good matches in until I get this shit fixed.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 4, 2008)

Where do you live again? Generally I enjoy blaming Canada for connection issues XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah pretty much. Liked asked many times before...*When the hell are you going to get your connection fixed?*

Edit:

Psh screw you Phantom. Our games don't lag bad and your farther from me than Cal is.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

I blame it on Vio as well.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 5, 2008)

How nice it is to see this thread with some new life and back on topic. 

And since I am currently finishing a paper and trying to stay awake, I shall fall from the sky like a black thunder bolt, bring forth... disorderly conduct upon this thread. 

In other words, I'm gonna post some more random and idiotic vids. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeIUDyDiOso[/YOUTUBE]

So, whom among you can answer the challenge and... amuse me?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 5, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGVCCk3IVZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Dec 5, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3uleeqIQ9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 5, 2008)

You guys up for some Casuals? I'll set up my wii now just post whenever,I'm down.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm doing chores, but I may have time after that for a bit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2008)

When I used to Vs. Cal, his connection was perfect.

WTF happened?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm up for any matches.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Obligatory spam

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRBFBS1hbQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the time rift.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm gonna bump this back to life with a couple of tournament videos!  This was this past weekend, I got knocked into the loser's bracket by Hylian, who I later had to face in the Loser's Finals, videos of which will be up later (I'll make a new post, I guess).

Loser's Semi-Finals
Who's that girl (Anti-Hinata)
Who's that girl (Anti-Hinata)


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2008)

Nicely played Phantom, nice to see your Wario is just as good as ever.

Where did you end up placing in the end of that tournament, and who got 1st?

I'm surprised Hylian didn't use his IC's considering how much he can rape with them.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

I got 3rd. Sethlon got 1st, Hylian got second (he beat me 5th round in Loser's Finals )

I still made like 70 bucks though! 

And my Wario looks terrible watching it, haha. We'll see if they still have our set... they may have deleted it, meaning Loser's Semis is all I got


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2008)

3rd huh, not bad at all.

Lol, that's a well earned 70 bucks. 

Is there a reason Hylian didn't use ICs?

Haha your final kill with the fart was epic though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh I see, I've known for a long time how dangerous his ICs are...it's a shame he doesn't use them as much anymore.

Yeah fart kills are your forte without a doubt, mine is SDing. 

Wow that sucks lol, surprisingly that happens a lot more than it should. Out of curiosity are you the guy sitting on the left or right?


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha, I'm the guy in the tremendous blue jacket. Place was cold (as was Texas), so I came dressed like a bear (I guess it makes me look more Wario-like though ). He still uses ICs from time to time, but a lot of us know how to play against them now so they aren't as successful as they used to be. He was using Diddy all tournament until I two stocked it, then he started using Watch for the later rounds.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2008)

Lmao, I should of known. 

Was the AC on too low in the building. 

Yeah understandable. I've never seen his Diddy play before, so I no clue if it's good or not. I'm guessing since you two stocked it, then it can't be as good as his G&W. 

How many people were at this tournament?


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

I believe it was 29, or something near that. Fairly small turnout by Texas standards, but it was early December and there was a Melee tourney in Dallas and another Brawl tourney elsewhere XD His Diddy is good, it beats at least 3/4 of the rest of Texas players, but I found out Wario can fsmash through bananas, and I used to play Diddy so I have good banana control as well, making it easier for me than others XD

This needs to have more than just us to be considered active, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 12, 2008)

at least you didnt place last again


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the constructive criticism, Adam, I'll work on that 

(Lol, I actually slept before this tournament, and I had an energy drink )


----------



## Gamble (Dec 12, 2008)

if you want CC, spotdodge less.

You had a Sonic player actually outsmarting you. Can't have that happen ever.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol, he's a really good Sonic player... he USUALLY takes Hylian and Sethlon to full rounds when he plays them, and I 2-0d him, so he didn't exactly "outsmart" me... he just punished a couple of my spotdodges (which I do when I expect a move, if I'm right or wrong doesn't matter, I'm Wario, I'm better off taking a hit than getting grabbed)... which doesn't even matter when it's Wario vs Sonic XD 

He's very good at techchasing and reads though. I want helpful CC :\


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

That was helpful. Instead of spotdodging everytime something comes near you, either overpower or relocate. You're Wario, you outprioritize a lot of Sonic's moves. 

He did outsmart you, Capitalized on your mistakes. Wario is just a much better character and you were pretty much able to plow through him despite being a good player. 

And you 2-0d him because bites and bairs alone can beat a sonic lol.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

Bite was a lot less effective than I used to think. All their stupid spin canceling is really annoying, and it makes it difficult to eat him. The big problem w/ the "overpower or relocate" strategy is that Sonic is fucking fast, as he should be, so they can easily react and reach you before you can get a good footing or throw out some attack. Most of my spotdodging was earlier in the match, when I expected him to just roll through me, btw... I do it less later.

I guess maybe it was just my inexperience w/ the match-up, but I preferred attempting to spotdodge/shield his roll through (unless I predicted it and bit, as I did more in Smashville) than risk his grab > techchase or get hit when trying to get a good position. Like, I always had the impression that Sonic would be much easier than it ended up being, I tried to just muscle my way through on Bfield and that didn't really work to my advantage, so I had to read his reads more XD We did a MM earlier and I won in 3 as opposed to 2.

I spotdodge less vs other slower characters that I'm more experienced with. Also, muscling through fights with Wario is a lot less effective offline than online, you should know this >: ( If he'd actually outsmarted me I would've lost. Getting a couple reads/mindgames on me =/= outsmarting me... that's pretty standard among good players. I mean, that's how I get most of my waft hits, or fsmash killers... you bait/mindgame them.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Just out of curiosity..how often do you guys get together, and play. I'm sure you guys don't play online because of lag. So...do you guys like meet up somewhere and practice. Or do you just go to toruneys, and see how you place. 

I guess you're good at something P.X. 

I'm surprise you still follow Brawl people Vio, considering you don't seem to care about the game anymore. I'm asuming you frequent Smashboards for that.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

Why bring up wifi.

Typically when one character shits priority all over the other, you can overwhelm them pretty easily. I thought you did well on battlefield. You killed yourself at like 30% and still won last stock 80%. Had you worked your second stock you'd have probably had a steeper lead on him than you did smashville despite getting spotdodge read however many times on battlefield. 

And yes it's inexperience, which is why I'm saying to not spotdodge lol. Sonic's best tool is his grab. Take to the air if you feel threatened, at worse you take like 5-6%.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

I play maybe 3 - 6 hours a week now if I'm lucky. I live 15 mins from Hylian's place, and he's one of the best players in our state, so practice with him is worth more than hours or playing w/ other people or online XD I still miss doubles with Timbers though 

And I'm just saying it's so much easier to muscle through things on WiFi... I get powershielded so much less (though I powershield less too) XD I started doing worse on Bfield once he caught on to my fall-through-the-platform upairs though, haha.

I donno... fun experience playing someone good w/ a character I'm not used to, and I'm glad I did well, and landed the wafts


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

I was just thinking about double ganons earlier, so weird


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, something else that freaked me out... I shielded one of his "combos" on Smashville and it ate like half my shield... wtf?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Well it's good to see you dedicated to getting good, and going to tourney's. Professor Timbers strikes again...with his knowledge. Even though he says he doesn't play the game anymore...lies.

Brawl= Serious buisness.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Oh yeah, something else that freaked me out... I shielded one of his "combos" on Smashville and it ate like half my shield... wtf?



spincharge can combo into a ton of other shit, which is why you see all the hitlag he has when it hits your shield. 

I don't know hte specifics of it but yeah.



Zechs Marquise said:


> Well it's good to see you dedicated to getting good, and going to tourney's. Professor Timbers strikes again...with his knowledge. Even though he says he doesn't play the game anymore...lies.
> 
> Brawl= Serious buisness.


I really do miss playing, and I guess talkin bout it kinda nurses the fact that I'm done with smash due to 0 smash scene where I'm at right now. 

It's worth it in a sense though. I don't have anything occupying my free time now, and I'm puttin the free time to -gasp- classwork.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I really do miss playing, and I guess talkin bout it kinda nurses the fact that I'm done with smash due to 0 smash scene where I'm at right now.
> 
> It's worth it in a sense though. I don't have anything occupying my free time now, and I'm puttin the free time to -gasp- classwork.



I wish I had P.X benifit of having someone that's really good live near me. It might give me inpiration to play again. Wifi will not give me good practice for tourneys because of the obvious lag. If I lived near one of you I would actually think about taking Brawl up seriously because of good people to practice against..


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll still team with you whenever you get your shit back (though it will be less frequently since it will be a while before I go back home... I'll be Wii-less on campus). I don't even go to this to win or anything... smash tourneys are so much more fun than they have any right to be, lol.

At this tournament Hylian and I managed to get everyone to agree to doing a Random Character Random Stage (with all stages playable) side event... it was the most epic/fun thing I've ever done/seen (and apparently many others there too). I got super slow motion donkey punched on Spear Pillar, was a stock behind, and then Hylian gets zapped by one of the uber Pokemon to tie it up, hilarious. I was crowned king of 75m there XD

Cal, go to smashboards and find your regional area, and then see when people are holding smashfests or whatever, some people go solely to those and that's good enough practice XD


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Cal, go to smashboards and find your regional area, and then see when people are holding smashfests or whatever, some people go solely to those and that's good enough practice XD



Yes, you gave me a link via MSN to the Baltimore area. If I had the time it would be good, because D3 needs a good workout...those "With Anyone" people are easy-mode. 3-6 hours a week isn't much considering you place fairly well in that tourney. Though it's definatly more than time I've played in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

Tourneys are just to dick around. 

Like if I was hitting up a ~150 person tourney, I'd obviously have much more incentive to compete, but instate tournies are really just for the casual aspect of them. I had a lot of fun.

Don't make the mistake of hyping Hylian either. He's consistant, but like there's plenty of players who are better than him in the states.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

I said Texas. I know there are plenty of better people, but he's still quite good (he's only been OOS once though I believe, and I think he placed 7th in that Florida tournament). I'm just saying that by Texas standards he's great practice and a fairly good bar to judge others by.

I take bigger tournaments LESS seriously (except doubles), b/c there's so much more cool stuff to watch, or people to talk to XD


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

We should all meet up, drink, and play Brawl together. Since the four of us always did FFA's together on WiFi...it would be


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I said Texas. I know there are plenty of better people, but he's still quite good (he's only been OOS once though I believe, and I think he placed 7th in that Florida tournament). I'm just saying that by Texas standards he's great practice and a fairly good bar to judge others by.
> 
> I take bigger tournaments LESS seriously (except doubles), b/c there's so much more cool stuff to watch, or people to talk to XD



When I say big I mean ~120-150.

To my knowledge the biggest tourney you've attended has only been like 60 people? 

Vegas weeklies are 45-60 people so its like yeah, not that big to my standards lol. 

I know where you're coming from though but I do like to make an impression. 

And I wasn't talking to you about Hylian, was more directed towards Cal's "I wish i had someone amazing to play with like hylian <3333333" post. Was tryin to get the point across that its pretty easy to find other people to play with thats "Hylian level."


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> When I say big I mean ~120-150.
> 
> To my knowledge the biggest tourney you've attended has only been like 60 people?
> 
> ...



There's a tournament in January that's HOPING to be big, so maybe I'll understand when I get there and there's a gillion people. I know there's a three day one in April that I'll be attending, and that will have the likes of M2K and Azen there... I'm also speaking to a Mexico group to try to get them to come up for this... that should be a blast.

There are no weeklies in Texas aside from in Dallas (those are small)... so monthlies here usually have 100+ (the one I went to was 74 b/c of MK ban and new locale I believe).


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> And I wasn't talking to you about Hylian, was more directed towards Cal's "I wish i had someone amazing to play with like hylian <3333333" post. Was tryin to get the point across that its pretty easy to find other people to play with thats "Hylian level."



Hey, hey. I never said he was amazing. I was just stating I wish I had someone that was a tourney regular that I could hang, and practice with. Most of my friends don't even play Brawl.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Hey, hey. I never said he was amazing. I was just stating I wish I had someone that was a tourney regular that I could hang, and practice with. Most of my friends don't even play Brawl.



i was exaggerating, chillax mang


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> i was exaggerating, chillax mang



I know you were. I was just explaining myself a little better.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

No one is going to find my videos after our 3 pages of spam.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> No one is going to find my videos after our 3 pages of spam.



I am saddened now.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> No one is going to find my videos after our 3 pages of spam.



phantom's set explained in text:

Sonic sucks.


The end.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

@Cal

Though I don't play as much as I used to, I still know what's going on in the Smash scene. I'll be more into the SFIV scene when the game is released, but I don't plan to stop playing Brawl all together...just slow down a decent amount.

I'm attending a tournament @ Niagara Falls on the 20th. Should be at least 75+ by the way things are shaping. It's a combination of people from my area plus guys from Montreal (Ally and Holy), and guys from Michigan and New York.

I've been maining Random since Brawl came out, and have used at it tournaments to the surprise of other people. I do decent enough but obviously don't win the whole thing. These days I've started doing a new strategy...which is I basically go and pick up the most low tier character in our region (So basically the character no one uses in tournaments) and turn him into my "tournament character". Right now since no one in the GTA (my area) uses Ike, I've decided to use him as my character for tournaments to try and give him some reputation if at all possible. Don't worry I still main Random, though at everything else.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

That's all very fascinating Vio. I would join the SFIV scene with you if we had the same sytem, but since I will be getting it for the Xbox 360, and you're getting it for the PS3..we won't be able to play. I've never actually played a SF game before, so when I pick it up...I'll be looking for all the techs the tourney regulars utilize. I'll play it alot that's for sure.

Speaking of fighting games .I recently picked up Zasalamel in SCIV, and have been beating everyone I come across...i.e people with records like 2356-1500. Even though that shouldn't be cause for any celebration it's nice to get to playing SCIV again after my long hiatus from it. Once I get more comfortable with his style I might look into the tourney scene. I curious to know who you will main other than your little whore Xia.

As for Brawl, nice to know you still follow it. You can keep my lazy ass up to date with the new news, or w/e. I decided on a whim to try D3, and he is pretty fun to use. I would have never guessed Lucas would be low tier, but I still love using him. Wolf is still fun to use at times too. It goes without saying that I wish Brawl were more like Melee, but we gotta deal with the present.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

*Breaking news!*

M2K might be coming up from NJ to attend the Niagara tournament, I may actually get a chance to get 3 stocked by him. 

@Cal

What the hell? Xia is my only main you drop-out.

You want to play MKW tomorrow with me and Halo, or will you crash Wifi with your lag?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Violent-nin;20648534@Cal said:
			
		

> What the hell? Xia is my only main you drop-out.
> 
> You want to play MKW tomorrow with me and Halo, or will you crash Wifi with your lag?



Dropout?

I actually found my MK Wii game. If you remeber I had misplaced it earlier, so that's a plus. As for racing...I would, but my Wii is at my Dad's house. I probably couldn't race anyway tomorrow. I start my C-mas shopping/decorating. Probably will be doing it all day. You go ahead and enjoy your QT with Halo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

Come on Cal, I always have cruel nicknames for you...you should be used to it by now.

Wow, you really are good for nothing. 

Fine, guess you can join another time.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Get a 360 bitch...so we can play SCIV, and SFIV together.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

Nah, I'm not a fan of that controller for fighting games.

Plus most tournaments will be using PS3 over 360 by the look of things.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah, I'm not a fan of that controller for fighting games.
> 
> Plus most tournaments will be using PS3 over 360 by the look of things.



That's kinda gay.

At any rate, the fighting game I want the most right now is Tatsunoko vs Capcom. Hopefully Japan isn't gay, and releases the game stateside.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

Hopefully they will, but who knows.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

I assume M2K is going to see how he fares against Ally... cuz that's the current big debate XD


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> PS3 over 360


/shock


PhantomX said:


> I assume M2K is going to see how he fares against Ally... cuz that's the current big debate XD


reminds me so much of texas hyping dojo and then m2k 2 stocking.

Ally's a cool guy though from my conversations with him, so I don't mean any disrespect. I just think his fanbase is fucking retarded.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

That's generally how the fanbase of any person goes, lol. Dojo is a cool guy too... but he doesn't even win all our tournaments... so I don't get what the huge deal was o_O

(And apparently at the last HOBO he lost to ICE... the Snake from Team ICE on GB that we used to pwn... remember him?)

I really don't know how I'd want M2K vs Ally to go, though. I'd like Ally to lose so his fans could stop being gay... but I'd also like M2K to lose so someone could knock him down a few pegs (but at the same time it would be a setback for the pro-MK ban :\)


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm far from the rest of being a Ally fanboy. I respect both him and M2K but I don't think their invincible, their just simply two of the top players around.

Be better if my Ike eliminates them both from the tournament and everyone jumps on my bandwagon. 

Lol, ok that's not going to be happening...but one can dream.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Vio's suicidal Ike ftw.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

pretty sure SBR gave a final confirmation that MK is not getting banned, and the discussion has been dropped.

Vio and Anki are the only two Canadians I've met that I havent wanted to kick in their sacks so I'd much rather Canada be proven wrong than M2K "getting knocked down" a few pegs.


Also Team ICE lol. RoK the Reaper lol.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

It hasn't been permanently dropped... it's just for now. Depends on how the metagame changes in the future.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Dec 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> It hasn't been permanently dropped... it's just for now. Depends on how the metagame changes in the future.



Wait, MK isn't banned? Oh.

I think he'll end up banned eventually. It wouldn't be a Smash Bros. game without one banned character. 

I'm still amazed Diddy was considered for bannning because of the peanuts. :|


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

Considering melee has no banned chars...and it's easily one of the most successful competitive fighters...I think you have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Dec 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Considering melee has no banned chars...and it's easily one of the most successful competitive fighters...I think you have no idea what you're talking about...



No no, I'm only mocking hardcore tourney players' tendency to ban things they don't find acceptable.

Here's an example from smashboards.com:


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol, someone brought up banning Diddy cuz of peanuts? o_O

Also, the most hardcore tourny players are usually anti banning anything that isn't stages/items... unless a character is completely unbeatable. Most of the pro banners are the ones that are either subpar, or those (like me) that are too lazy/get bored fighting the same thing over and over :\


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Dec 13, 2008)

Diddy = peanuts = eat = ITEMZ! = recover % = BADZ! :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

I've always been against the MK ban. MK has the edge over a lot of characters...there's no arguing that, but he is still far from unbeatable.

Though he is a very easy character to learn and in turn perform well with, which is the main reason I'll never main him....and of course he's far too over-used for my liking. 

@Ukki

I guess let me know when you want to play and then I'll add you.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

no Items
Cal only
FD.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

That sounds like one gay match. At least if there were items I could throw a bat at you.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That sounds like one gay match. At least if there were items I could throw a bat at you.



the only funny thing you will ever say


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

Well at least that's one funny thing I've said over the 0 you've said, eh Adam?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That sounds like one gay match. At least if there were items I could throw a bat at you.



You fail to understand to awesomesasuce of that match.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well at least that's one funny thing I've said over the 0 you've said, eh Adam?



wrong im a riot 24/7


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2008)

@Cal

Nah, like everyone else we understand how big of a fail that match is.

@Timbers

Yeah right. 

Damnit, get your connection fixed.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2008)

maybe it doesnt want to be fixed.

maybe it just likes it the way it is.

MAYBE YOU'RE FORCING IT INTO SOMETHING ITS NOT DREW. EVER THINK OF THAT.



yeah it fucking sucks.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm glad I don't have WiFi problems.

Brandon >>> Adam & Drew


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2008)

@Timbers

Haha, that's what I thought. 

@Cal

Your Wifi is more worse than Timbers is currently.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2008)

i can at least sign on and make witty subcomments in my profile.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2008)

Timbers Wifi > Cals.

@Cal

Are you using the connection at your school or at home?


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 14, 2008)

Would anyone like some games?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2008)

ANNOUNCEMENT:

I recently had a change of heart, and R now accepting online battles.

So whoever still feels that I am worth nothing, heres your chance to try and prove yourself right.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 15, 2008)

I've felt like playing Brawl lately but I'm too lazy to get online and check if anyone else is on. If anyone here wants some matches, PM me or something.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably starting Tuesday I may dabble a bit on WiFi again as well... it gets boring round here sometimes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll be asking you to do some matches around then P.X.

I gotta get some practice against one of the best Wario's in TX.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 15, 2008)

if anybody wants to play me PM me your FC{or tell me here...w/e}



I have nobody on my friends list     is there a place where lots of friend codes are listed and I can list mine?  if so linkage please


here's my FC=2836-3852-9068


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2008)

@Michael

Cardboard Jewsuke


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine isn't on there... and I've actually forgotten what it is, haha. I'll post it up tomorrow when I set up the Wii, I guess.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Michael
> 
> Cardboard Jewsuke



thanks alot


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2008)

@ Phantom.

You want to do this match or what?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2008)

contradictions~


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 16, 2008)

Erm... I guess if you really want to we can play Thursday? I may or may not play on WiFi tomorrow, depending on my levels of boredom and whether or not my friends want to do anything, and I'd like at least a day to get used to the lag again :\


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2008)

Let me know if you want to play at all tomorrow Phantom, so you can get used to the lag.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 16, 2008)

Sure, just hit me up on MSN.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 16, 2008)

Violent! Record the matches at OiN2.5! I want to see some of those potential epic matches. XD Ally, M2K, Anther in the same tourney, should be fun to watch. ;D


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 16, 2008)

Still looking for a battle.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 16, 2008)

hey marafuji add me to your freind list and ill battle you


my friend code is a couple of post's above


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2008)

@D K

Haha I'll try to. 

@Phantom

GGs man.

You definitely won between us. I noticed the huge increase in power between your Wario from your other characters. Your Snake was good too, but like you said I didn't juggle you at all but I blame that mostly on lag. 

I can see why your one of the top ranked in Texas, but then again I always knew that. As you can see I'm still as suicidal as ever, let us never mention the ZSS fight.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 16, 2008)

I finally got internet back for my wii. 

Anyone up for a fight? I'm kind of rusty but I'm decent.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Phantom
> 
> GGs man.
> 
> ...



So..how badly did you get owned?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2008)

@Cal

Not as bad as you would have, I'm sure.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Not as bad as you would have, I'm sure.



Predictable response was predictable.

I would hope you would do better than me. After all I went 3 months, and only played the game 6-7 times. If you did worse I would be worried.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2008)

Idiots can't make predictions, so don't lie Cal.

Even if you played everyday you still would get destroyed. Want to know why?


......Cause you refuse to fight for your friends!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2008)

Cal has a haruko avatar.


Let us discuss this recent development and how cool Cal will become amongst the internet.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 17, 2008)

son_michael said:


> if anybody wants to play me PM me your FC{or tell me here...w/e}
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added you. This is my FC 1375-6869-8476.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 17, 2008)

Aeon said:


> I added you. This is my FC 1375-6869-8476.



nice!

im online now so join my game,the name of my wii is MAC


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Cal has a haruko avatar.
> 
> 
> Let us discuss this recent development and how cool Cal will become amongst the internet.



Cal isn't worthy of having Haruko in his avatar.  She is simply made of too much win.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 18, 2008)

son_michael said:


> nice!
> 
> im online now so join my game,the name of my wii is MAC



I think I left around the time you posted.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Dec 19, 2008)

I plan on playing pretty much from now (8:23 in the morning my time) to 4 in the afternoon. If anyone wants to play me for some fraction of that time, you will be FalcOWNED you will be part of my mission to make CF a main.

Come on...please?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2008)

If you want to play vs a real Falcon user, send me your code.^

Oh, by the way, he's my fifth main.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Dec 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you want to play vs a real Falcon user, send me your code.^
> 
> Oh, by the way, he's my fifth main.



Done and done. I'll add you now.


----------



## Kai (Dec 19, 2008)

Time to smash the holiday season.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Dec 19, 2008)

Kai said:


> Time to smash the holiday season.



Want to add me? PM your code. CF will give you a "Happy Holidays"-edition Show Me Your Movez.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2008)

@Ukki, my bad, bro.

Couldn't get the log in and my internet is acting up, ima have to play you some other time.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Dec 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Ukki, my bad, bro.
> 
> Couldn't get the log in and my internet is acting up, ima have to play you some other time.



The first (and often repetitive afterwards) step of activating SSBB Wi-fi...you get a message saying you cannot connect.

Ah well. Sunday/Monday/Tuesday afternoon, I'm here.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2008)

Sunday it is, modem is all fixed now.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

My code is 1118-1051-0252.

If any of you guys are online I'm always up for a challenge


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2008)

@Phantom

Saw you lurking around the AIB chat earlier today, definitely a rare sight to see you on there.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, lol. I'm teaming with DMG for Final Smash 5 in a couple weeks, so we're getting some doubles practice now that his net is fixed. We didn't lose any rounds when we played today, need to find some harsher competition >_<


----------



## Masurao (Dec 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Oh yeah, lol. I'm teaming with DMG for Final Smash 5 in a couple weeks, so we're getting some doubles practice now that his net is fixed. We didn't lose any rounds when we played today, need to find some harsher competition >_<



*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Oh yeah, lol. I'm teaming with DMG for Final Smash 5 in a couple weeks, so we're getting some doubles practice now that his net is fixed. We didn't lose any rounds when we played today, need to find some harsher competition >_<



Offline or online tournament?

Lmao, who did you end up playing against. There's usually a lot of crappy teams in there during the day, but there are good teams as well...just harder to find.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 24, 2008)

It's a big offline tournament.

We played against Fluxus and Crossjeremiah for about an hour and a half, mostly. Some other guy for a while but he was bad :\


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> It's a big offline tournament.
> 
> We played against Fluxus and Crossjeremiah for about an hour and a half, mostly. Some other guy for a while but he was bad :\



Ah I see, taking place in Texas I assume. What big names are supposed to be attending so far?

Fluxus is ok, Cross I have a very easy time with. Who does DMG main?

How long are you on break for again, I forgot.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm on break until the 20th it seems. And I don't know who's coming from OOS, but most of Texas is coming, as is Louisiana, Oklahoma, and possibly New Mexico as well (maybe some people for Mexico, though that may be Melee only). Yes it's in Texas, I'm not gonna spend a shitload of money to play Brawl, rofl.

DMG mains Wario and Game and Watch, alts Snake and Diddy I think. We play mostly Double Warios, Wario and Watch, Watch and Snake, or Wario and Snake (though we may go double Snake depending on the stage).


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm on break until the 20th it seems. And I don't know who's coming from OOS, but most of Texas is coming, as is Louisiana, Oklahoma, and possibly New Mexico as well (maybe some people for Mexico, though that may be Melee only). Yes it's in Texas, I'm not gonna spend a shitload of money to play Brawl, rofl.
> 
> DMG mains Wario and Game and Watch, alts Snake and Diddy I think. We play mostly Double Warios, Wario and Watch, Watch and Snake, or Wario and Snake (though we may go double Snake depending on the stage).



Ah I see, nice.

Sounds like it'll turn out pretty huge, curious how big the pot will end up being by the end of it all. Lmao, yeah I hear that.

Oh okay, never seen him play before. Double Wario is simply epic and hilarious. You guys sound like clones of each other, you both main/alt all the same characters pretty much. 

Snake + Snake is just a cruel thing to do on the opposing team....unless the other team is two MKs.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the only time we'd ever go double Snake is on Luigi's mansion. Double Wario's IS epic and hilarious. Also, I alt Mario, which he doesn't. He still alts/mains a couple of the charas I dropped. But yeah, we chat often and get along well, and our teamwork is crazy for whatever reason


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm pretty sure the only time we'd ever go double Snake is on Luigi's mansion. Double Wario's IS epic and hilarious. Also, I alt Mario, which he doesn't. He still alts/mains a couple of the charas I dropped. But yeah, we chat often and get along well, and our teamwork is crazy for whatever reason



As good as the teamwork you had with Timbers or better? 

Haha I see. Yeah I remember facing your Mario which was pretty nice and a big surprise for me considering you never played him when we used to friendly a lot.

I'll definitely bug you for a few more friendlies before you go back to school. I'm usually sitting idle in the freeplay chat on AIB, so if you want to 2v2 with or against me or even 1v1 let me know.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 27, 2008)

So I'm guessing Wifi is down at the moment. I've been trying to have friend matches all day but I could only play random team matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2008)

Wifi is broken at the moment, no word on when it will be back to normal.

Brawling with friends is out of the question, but brawling with anyone is still playable.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 28, 2008)

Well it seems to have been fixed sometime after 1am CST. I was able to get a few matches in after waiting the entire day... :S


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah it's fixed now, hopefully we don't have to deal with that ever again...but it is Wifi after all.


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Dec 28, 2008)

i wanna fight y'all elite guys. if ya add me, (fc's in my sig) tell me ya fc.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 29, 2008)

No one here is elite :\


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2008)

Phantom is right, were all scrubs.

If your looking for elite perhaps track down.....Azen, Chu Dat, M2K, Anther, Ninja Link.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 29, 2008)

Heh, I just mostly play for fun.


----------



## Maycara (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm BACK BITCHES!!!! Who wants a piece of my "haven't played smash for 5 months" ass?  ROOM IS OPEN!!! lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 31, 2008)

Smash on New Years Eve? No thanks. 

I guess welcome back, though I won't be surprised if you lose your internet and is gone for a couple of months again.


----------



## Maycara (Dec 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Smash on New Years Eve? No thanks.
> 
> I guess welcome back, though I won't be surprised if you lose your internet and is gone for a couple of months again.



lol why not?

Naw, I got a place with stable net now. So I'm good for awhile...I hope. lol.....

So how have things been in the smash world? Anyone new other then....CHew? I think he name was. And Shion that is god like them? Or anyone else thats really good like you? and me( well probably not now...lol)

Your sig chix is pretty hot this time around...the ones before had "weird" things about them lol

Also I got Mario Kart now too...lol


----------



## Yagami Taichi (Dec 31, 2008)

Yo!  I'm looking to battle some peeps on SSBB.  My FC is 0946-1904-0847


----------



## Maycara (Dec 31, 2008)

Yagami Taichi said:


> Yo!  I'm looking to battle some peeps on SSBB.  My FC is 0946-1904-0847



Sure u need to add me...

0473-7456-7594


----------



## Yagami Taichi (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay I just added you =D


----------



## Maycara (Dec 31, 2008)

Yagami Taichi said:


> Okay I just added you =D



Okay I opened a room....


----------



## Maycara (Dec 31, 2008)

fun games. Sorry I used a hammer at the end.. I got bored You werent go by the same code of ethics as me though..i see lol what was that 5-0? Ur not that bad with Lucas.


----------



## Yagami Taichi (Dec 31, 2008)

Minzara said:


> fun games. Sorry I used a hammer at the end.. I got bored You werent go by the same code of ethics as me though..i see lol what was that 5-0? Ur not that bad with Lucas.



Don't know what you mean by that but okay =)


----------



## Maycara (Dec 31, 2008)

Yagami Taichi said:


> Don't know what you mean by that but okay =)



I wasnt using hammers, stars, etc till the end that is


----------



## Gamble (Dec 31, 2008)

turn them off then

???


----------



## Maycara (Dec 31, 2008)

Timbers said:


> turn them off then
> 
> ???



they were off on my side. But if the other player doesnt...well I dont know they were on though for some reason even though they were off on my side lol  lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking for some matches for the first time in a while. Anyone up for some? Please excuse my crappy play.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd be up for a few matches.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2009)

Now I'm free for some matches. If your up for it, I'm good to go.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you still have me added?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2009)

Still have you added last time I checked. Logging on now.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_BRAWL  _


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

I am up for a few matches if anyone else is?

Aoen I dont think I got you added....my friend code is 0473-7456-7594

Whats yours if u want to add me?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 1, 2009)

Good games Brandon. Heh, you would have had me in the Ness vs Falco match if I hadn't gotten lucky in the end and also in the Sheik vs Luigi match if I hadn't changed to Zelda. Nice Luigi by the way, his spinning attack always catches me off-guard.



Minzara said:


> I am up for a few matches if anyone else is?
> 
> Aoen I dont think I got you added....my friend code is 0473-7456-7594
> 
> Whats yours if u want to add me?



Here you go, though I already got off Brawl for tonight. 

FC 1375-6869-8476


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Here you go, though I already got off Brawl for tonight.
> 
> FC 1375-6869-8476



Okay I added you.... thanks..


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_ 

Anyone up to Brawl  ... 

Though it has been quite some time since I last played so don't expect too much  
_


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2009)

Like always Aeon, your ZSS owns everything. I really thought I had that Luigi match. Forgot you play a good Zelda and not just a Sheik user. Need to play some more to get my TL, Falco and Luigi back to a higher level of play. Still nice matches even though I got owned almost every match.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _
> 
> Anyone up to Brawl  ...
> 
> ...



Ill play ya man....long time for me as well


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_I shall be honored to face you  

Though do I have your FC  
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I shall be honored to face you
> 
> Though do I have your FC
> _



I think so...Pop online and see...whats ur name on brawl? Mines Minzara lol my FC is 0473-7456-7594 just incase lol


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_Lets go  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

WE must try again  

that was fun


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Fun matches nightmare... the best was Sonic VS Captain Falcon. Speed VS Speed lol... Seems Sonic was the fastest in the end.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 1, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Like always Aeon, your ZSS owns everything. I really thought I had that Luigi match. Forgot you play a good Zelda and not just a Sheik user. Need to play some more to get my TL, Falco and Luigi back to a higher level of play. Still nice matches even though I got owned almost every match.



I've been playing Ness and C. Falcon more lately trying to get them better.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Fun matches nightmare... the best was Sonic VS Captain Falcon. Speed VS Speed lol... Seems Sonic was the fastest in the end.


_But suicide FALCON PUNCH came out in a victory  _

_Really fun matches though  

I just wish the lag didn't fuck some of them up  _


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _But suicide FALCON PUNCH came out in a victory  _
> 
> _Really fun matches though
> 
> I just wish the lag didn't fuck some of them up  _



LOL ya that was funny shit. If u would of just flew a bit faster....

And ya they were between the both of us I think we played just about every character in Brawl....

Ya it did....oh well...


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_Every character  

Not even remotely close bro ... and I was gonna start using my best characters too  

But I hate using my Diddy on lag  
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Every character
> 
> Not even remotely close bro ... and I was gonna start using my best characters too
> 
> ...



lol ya I was being funny....

Ya I used my second best Marth...and relized that you werent using ur best. So i just started messing around. lol Marth did a pretty good number on poor wolf, lol. Which is what one of worse probably? lol Diddy is fun..I have to do Pit VS Diddy one day...If u can beat my other characters though...I only let people fight Pit who earn it...lol Its a huge jump between each character...if u didnt tell between my Ike and My Marth lol when I faught u today it was the first time I used Marth in 5 months rofl


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 1, 2009)

Wario > swords... that is all.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Wario > swords... that is all.



Rofl because he eats them?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 1, 2009)

More like he shits on them.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> More like he shits on them.



He more shits in his pants then anything..... unless he has some crazy advanced pants that open up when he farts so he can shit on the swords?


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

Minzara said:


> lol ya I was being funny....
> 
> Ya I used my second best Marth...and relized that you werent using ur best. So i just started messing around. lol Marth did a pretty good number on poor wolf, lol. Which is what one of worse probably? lol Diddy is fun..I have to do Pit VS Diddy one day...If u can beat my other characters though...I only let people fight Pit who earn it...lol Its a huge jump between each character...if u didnt tell between my Ike and My Marth lol when I faught u today it was the first time I used Marth in 5 months rofl


_Lol the damn lag was killing me Wolf  lol 

I could have taken your Marth if it wasn't for that lag  

And yea Your Ike compared to Marth sucks  
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Lol the damn lag was killing me Wolf  lol
> 
> I could have taken your Marth if it wasn't for that lag
> 
> ...



Lag never helps. Especially for fast characters......


Maybe,  lol I aint that bad myself just so you know. I stand toe to toe with Violent-nin. When I am playing all out.

Ya its a huge jump My Pit "was" hopfully still is scary. Havent played him for 5 months as well....lol. About beat Shion severally time with him. And Chem(that him right?) before i lost my net awhile back  I was one of the tops here) probably not anymore though lol


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_You were a top huh  

okay I want to play your pit with my diddy now  
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _You were a top huh
> 
> okay I want to play your pit with my diddy now
> _



LOL ya "was" is the keyword here. I assume Violent-nin has gotten far better since then. Don't know how I fair against him now. 

Be fun. But I will have to play you with Marth first before we did that though lol...


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_Fine ... this time you host a game ... maybe the lag will be less  _


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Fine ... this time you host a game ... maybe the lag will be less  _



lol give me a momment got my Wii turned off any everything...ill host asap.. O.o


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_just post here when you are ready dude  _


----------



## Maycara (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _just post here when you are ready dude  _


DAMNIT HAD TO FIND MY REMOTE OPENING ROOM NOW "


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2009)

_My Link can definitely beat your Pit  _


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _My Link can definitely beat your Pit  _



lol if u say so....

see what i mean about my pit lol

ur really good btw...one of the best ive played


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 2, 2009)

_Dude ... my olimar spanked your marth   

But all i need for your pit is my Wolf  ... try firing one of those arrows then  

thanks dude  
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Dude ... my olimar spanked your marth
> 
> But all i need for your pit is my Wolf  ... try firing one of those arrows then
> 
> ...



ya i first he did. i started coming back lol had to figure a way to counter what u were doing....ur olimar is evil....

wolf lol

np its true h0w about me?


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 2, 2009)

_lol I don't wanna hide this from you, but I kinda let you get those last few kills on me in that Olimar vs Marth ... I didn't want to finish it 3 lives me and 0 lives you  

All righty  

Your Marth 

He is not bad, but he is not what he could be 

You need to utilize more of his air attacks, and focus a little bit less on the smashes.

You definitely know how to move in the air with him to evade, but you just need to use that skill in attacking in the air as well  

But you Pit  

You basically have just about mastered him ... No other way to tell you that  

But the problem there lies in the fact that if I brought out my Wolf or Falco, you would have been destroyed simply because you can't touch me 

So you need to unmaster him and find a way to use Pit without being cheap  

You are pretty good, but you have much potential ... 

Marth can be a very dangerous character  

Pit is a little cheap shit bitch lol   
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _lol I don't wanna hide this from you, but I kinda let you get those last few kills on me in that Olimar vs Marth ... I didn't want to finish it 3 lives me and 0 lives you
> 
> All righty
> 
> ...



lol i see 

my marth is my roy.....he was my main in melee...i hated marth lol

i kept using them because they kept hitting lol 

with shion or chem i barely use then because i cant hit them in those cases my pit is played differently and is better...

thanks for the advice...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2009)

Could it be this thread is coming back to life..........nah. 

*False hope*


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Could it be this thread is coming back to life..........nah.
> 
> *False hope*



all we needed was for me to come back


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 2, 2009)

It's been sorta sparking to life for a while now. Apparently arguments and random periods without school do this for a game, haha.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 2, 2009)

Arguments can make a pile of shit becoming interesting when on the internet.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 2, 2009)

_All this thread needed was me  _


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _All this thread needed was me  _



 Great minds think alike.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 2, 2009)

Brawl               ?


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2009)

naked animu chicks yes


----------



## Aeon (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm slightly bored at the moment. Perhaps there's someone who wants a few matches?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 3, 2009)

Timbers said:


> naked animu chicks yes



This man speaks the truth. You guys gotta add me on aim if you want to vs me, as I don't usually check this thread and prefer direct contact when setting up matches (not now though, it's late and I wanna sleep).


----------



## Masurao (Jan 3, 2009)

P.X u liar, and you say u don't look at hentai. I see those post in the Naruto hentai section.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 3, 2009)

When did I say that?

I check once in a while. Only one I've actually enjoyed was Bible Black Only, rest are just ugly to look at or fucked up, lol. I look at hentai manga sometimes b/c they have really good art and sometimes some hot sexin, but I get bored of that too, haha. Nothing like going out and doing it myself XD


----------



## Masurao (Jan 3, 2009)

I coulda sworn you did...oh well w/e, my bad.

I bet Vio faps to hentai 24/7 though...just look at his sigs.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeh well, he's Canadian, the poor guy.

Man, I really really want to play FF Dissidia, but I don't want to buy a PSP just for that :\


----------



## Masurao (Jan 3, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Yeh well, he's Canadian, the poor guy.
> 
> Man, I really really want to play FF Dissidia, but I don't want to buy a PSP just for that :\



I wouldn't say it's worth buying a PSP for, but it's still a very good game. It has all my favorite songs from past FF's. It's somewhat like DBZ tenkaichi in terms of movement/freedom, but with FF characters , also alot better, and each character is unique.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> This man speaks the truth. You guys gotta add me on aim if you want to vs me, as I don't usually check this thread and prefer direct contact when setting up matches (not now though, it's late and I wanna sleep).


MSN is better


PhantomX said:


> When did I say that?
> 
> I check once in a while. Only one I've actually enjoyed was Bible Black Only, rest are just ugly to look at or fucked up, lol. I look at hentai manga sometimes b/c they have really good art and sometimes some hot sexin, but I get bored of that too, haha. Nothing like going out and doing it myself XD


YOU LIKED BIBLE BLACK HAHA WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 3, 2009)

No, not Bible Black... Bible Black ONLY, the one that has no attempt at plot, lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 3, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Great minds think alike.


_Indeed they do _


Aeon said:


> I'm slightly bored at the moment. Perhaps there's someone who wants a few matches?


_I will fight you  

But what is your FC  
_


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> No, not Bible Black... Bible Black ONLY, the one that has no attempt at plot, lol.



I..I...wait, what?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 3, 2009)

It was some special that was released, basically just a buncha screwing, none of that demonic bullshit going on XD

Nightmare, who do you play as nowadays?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 3, 2009)

Bored and looking for someone to play Brawl with. Anyone free?


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 3, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> It was some special that was released, basically just a buncha screwing, none of that demonic bullshit going on XD
> 
> Nightmare, who do you play as nowadays?


_I'll use anybody but that lil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Pit  _


Brandon Heat said:


> Bored and looking for someone to play Brawl with. Anyone free?


_I'll play  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 3, 2009)

Alright. Hopefully I can win a couple of matches.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 3, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> It was some special that was released, basically just a buncha screwing, none of that demonic bullshit going on XD



This thread has almost tuned into a discussion about hentai. Let's just post some SSBB hentai...so as to not entirely go off topic.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 3, 2009)

_Great matches BH  


_


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 3, 2009)

Still no where as near as good as you Nightmare. Your Link is annoying to play against.  I got lucky with your Olimar. My Luigi was pressuring your poor little pikmin.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 3, 2009)

_That luigi is a sick bastard killing all my pikmin  

You can't fuck with my Link  

lol 
_


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2009)

@Cal

You really have some weird obsession with me, you always have to mention me. 

------------

I guess most NFers have yet to figure out how broken MK is.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 3, 2009)

How does anyone win with Link, lol?


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 3, 2009)

_How does anyone not win with Link  _


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 3, 2009)

By getting hit offstage, pretty much. I just beat a Link online w/ Ganondorf XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think most people around here know how to gimp Link properly.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm, well I already know some of these things.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 4, 2009)

_Gimp Link ...  

What does that mean  
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Gimp Link ...
> 
> What does that mean
> _



I think he is calling Link a gimp,  .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2009)

*Looks around for Timbers or Phantom to explain, because I'm busy laughing too hard*


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 4, 2009)

What they said is pretty accurate, though.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Yo! Anyone up for a few matches? I is bored!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 4, 2009)

I can go for a couple of matches in 15 minutes. So if you're still free by then, I'm game.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> I can go for a couple of matches in 15 minutes. So if you're still free by then, I'm game.



I might be. Playing Mario Kart WII online with a friend atm. Don't know if we will be done by then or not. We will see though...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm free for a bit now to play a couple of matches. Anyone up for some Brawl?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm free for a bit now to play a couple of matches. Anyone up for some Brawl?



how many? and maybe lol depends on how many...a pain to switch atm <.< rofl


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 4, 2009)

As many matches till I get bored.  That means about 10.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> As many matches till I get bored.  That means about 10.



sure mind if friend joins?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 4, 2009)

Haven't played FFA in a while. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Great Matches BH! Your got alot of potential me thinks.... hmm


----------



## Aeon (Jan 4, 2009)

Has the action died down? I can get on to play a few matches in 30min if anyone wants some.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 4, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Great Matches BH! Your got alot of potential me thinks.... hmm



Thanks for the matches Minz. We should battle some more another time. 

I might have some time for a couple of matches in about 30-40 mins, Aeon. If want we could have some matches then.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Has the action died down? I can get on to play a few matches in 30min if anyone wants some.



I am....sure who opens the room?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 4, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Thanks for the matches Minz. We should battle some more another time.
> 
> I might have some time for a couple of matches in about 30-40 mins, Aeon. If want we could have some matches then.





Minzara said:


> I am....sure who opens the room?



So, will this be an FFA?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 4, 2009)

Greats Matches Phantom..... That shit was fun....

Too late now Aoen sorry : /


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 4, 2009)

MANONDORF HAS THE POWAH!


----------



## Aeon (Jan 5, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Greats Matches Phantom..... That shit was fun....
> 
> Too late now Aoen sorry : /



Guess so....


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 5, 2009)

For the record, taking one of your stocks in 10 seconds felt too good, Minzara XD


----------



## Maycara (Jan 5, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> For the record, taking one of your stocks in 10 seconds felt too good, Minzara XD



God damn GanonDork. He is a powerhouse from hell.  He makes Marth a sad panda....


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 6, 2009)

I will be brandishing my Ganondorf online some more tomorrow, add me and message me on AIM if you're in the mood to get mindgamed into a Warlock Punch (Minzara and Nin know this to be true).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

Please, look what my ROB did to your Ganon. 

Yeah sure I'll play you tomorrow, I'll message you on MSN, not AIM.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> I will be brandishing my Ganondorf online some more tomorrow, add me and message me on AIM if you're in the mood to get mindgamed into a Warlock Punch (Minzara and Nin know this to be true).








Violent-nin said:


> Please, look what my ROB did to your Ganon.
> 
> Yeah sure I'll play you tomorrow, I'll message you on MSN, not AIM.





Nin.....Play me...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Nin.....Play me...



What now? 

If you mean now then not too many matches, like 5-10 then I'm gonna go to bed.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> What now?
> 
> If you mean now then not too many matches, like 5-10 then I'm gonna go to bed.



Sweet finally got your attention...LOL been trying to get a match from you since I got back ><..... and Ya sure if you want to right now. Thats fine?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

I re-added you.

Host a room after you add me.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I re-added you.
> 
> Host a room after you add me.



Re added? :amazed

Never deleted you.....


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude, you were ROB... pick any high to top tier (except your Wario apparently) and the result will be as equally terrible, lol.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry Nin if I wasn't as good as a normally am. I am trying to learn how to Block and Spot Dodge...if you didnt notice... lol People keep telling me I need to learn how to do it.....Your gotten hella alot better though... thanks for the taking time out to play me....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

Good games Minz.

Friendly tips:

- Try not to roll so much,
- Don't be so reliant on smash attacks.
- With Marth be more aggressive and use correct spacing.
- Use tilts more, save smash attacks for kills not damage building.

@Phantom

Lol, yeah true.

My Wario like yours fails hard online, but of course you main him so your online version is still better than mine. Plus mine is based of yours and Bass anyways lol.

I would love to face you offline but sadly we can't.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games Minz.
> 
> Friendly tips:
> 
> ...



1. I was trying to do that...lol 
2. Ya....
3. Sorry Can't play Marth that way..I prefer defensive playing with him.....
4. Probably should.


It was a beaten either way you look at it. Didnt have time to learn you..kept switching characters..lol BUUUUUUUUUUTTT I learn alot of characters today  Me likes fighting Nin...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a Random mainer, lol what do you expect.

The way you have your Marth it's easy to pick at him since he's so defensive. Usually you always go for Fsmash or Dsmash when I'm close so I either powershield or spot dodge and do what I want after that.

Some of your SDs were funny, guess you haven't got Marth's recovery down yet.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm a Random mainer, lol what do you expect.
> 
> The way you have your Marth it's easy to pick at him since he's so defensive. Usually you always go for Fsmash or Dsmash when I'm close so I either powershield or spot dodge and do what I want after that.
> 
> Some of your SDs were funny, guess you haven't got Marth's recovery down yet.



Indeed you are.

Indeed it can be. Especially when I am paying too much attention to spot dodging, lol.

Not really. Just rusty I suppuse. And That shit always happens to me. Someone will hit me right before I swing or something, and my swing will activate after words. It will throw me off. Dont react in time...and look im dead. ><


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol, I see.

I wouldn't bother practicing spot dodging too much for online play, lag factors in to much and makes things troublesome....now offline that's something you can practice though it has an easy learning curve.

Yeah buffering the attack happens to a lot of people, more on online than anything but happens offline too.

Anyways I'm off to bed good games.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, I see.
> 
> I wouldn't bother practicing spot dodging too much for online play, lag factors in to much and makes things troublesome....now offline that's something you can practice though it has an easy learning curve.
> 
> ...



Sadly I don't have anyone to play with offline to practice with. And its best to Practice with in combat. And I can't learn fighting the computer. its a wierd thing with me. Needs to be a player. I suck against Cpu's usually have hard time beating games on easy because of it. Its wierd. But I do extremely well against people..... 

And its not a easy learning curve for me. For some reason spot dodging is really hard for me to get down correctly. Dont know why..... Maybe because I actually dont enjoy doing it. i find it tedious and makes the battle boring for me. I much prefer the roll, or even block. I find myself "working" rather then "playing" while doing spot dodging in my game play. it really takes out the fun for me.

And yes it does. About the same amount offline as well for me. Shit always kills me.

Night Man. If you say so, I got my ass kicked. lol.


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Spot dodging isn't supposed to be fun... but punishing them afterwards sure as hell is 

And brawl anyone? 

And yes, at this time of night. I'm bored and can't sleep.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Volke said:


> Spot dodging isn't supposed to be fun... but punishing them afterwards sure as hell is



Meh. Just makes the whole battle unfun for me. I know its weird. But I got to learn no matter what sadly. Seems everyone else has picked it up now. So if I still want to keep up with everyone like I was before my long break. I got to do it. Sadly 

I would love to.. But I got to work Tomorrow.... So I should Sleep.....


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Meh. Just makes the whole battle unfun for me. I know its weird. But I got to learn no matter what sadly. Seems everyone else has picked it up now. So if I still want to keep up with everyone like I was before my long break. I got to do it. Sadly
> 
> I would love to.. But I got to work Tomorrow.... So I should Sleep.....



I still haven't come back from my break. I haven't touched my Wii since early August...

Haha, that's ok. I would be sleeping too if I could.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Volke said:


> I still haven't come back from my break. I haven't touched my Wii since early August...
> 
> Haha, that's ok. I would be sleeping too if I could.



I see.

I don't know though. If the game is becoming "unfun" because I got to learn something makes me wonder if I should even continue. Because games are meant to be "fun" even if your in tournaments and all that crap. Its still meant to be fun, Because its something you love to do. If you stop loving it. Well I dont know..lol Its late, I'm tired and rambling......


Ya I should really sleep......


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Minzara said:


> I see.
> 
> I don't know though. If the game is becoming "unfun" because I got to learn something makes me wonder if I should even continue. Because games are meant to be "fun" even if your in tournaments and all that crap. Its still meant to be fun, Because its something you love to do. If you stop loving it. Well I dont know..lol Its late, I'm tired and rambling......
> 
> ...



It's becoming "unfun" because you have to try instead of relaxing. Or rather breaking your rolling habit. As soon as you get good at it you will be doing it naturally and won't even notice it.

G'night


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Volke said:


> It's becoming "unfun" because you have to try instead of relaxing. Or rather breaking your rolling habit. As soon as you get good at it you will be doing it naturally and won't even notice it.
> 
> G'night



Probably. lol. Hasn't ever been like this before. Always been fun to learn before...thats the difference really.... We will see what happens.

Ya, Thanks. Hope to face you sometime. Hope you can sleep...lol


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, maybe tomorrow.

Sleep...not for another hour or two...


----------



## Gamble (Jan 6, 2009)

Phantom you best not be takin my ganondorf spotlight


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 6, 2009)

My Ganon is a monster now. Thunderstorming and toe-spikes ftw. Also, if you think about it Minz, spotdodging shouldn't be less fun than rolling, all you're doing is pressing down instead of back or forward on the control stick XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> My Ganon is a monster now. Thunderstorming and toe-spikes ftw. Also, if you think about it Minz, spotdodging shouldn't be less fun than rolling, all you're doing is pressing down instead of back or forward on the control stick XD



Phantom actually has a point here. 

Yeah your Ganon is tough, a lot tougher than before. One thing that helps me is being simply a Random mainer I know what majority of Ganon players do and what works for him, though online sometimes I can't help it but walk right into a Fsmash lol.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 6, 2009)

A FULLY CHARGED Fsmash  Besides, you can't know what I do, I have mindgamez.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

Lmao, I read through Anther's QAC mindgames, I'm sure I can read through yours if wifi would let me lol.


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Anther = Pikachu on crack

Truth


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

You got that right.


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> You got that right.



Edited my post a bit.

That being said, congrats!

Reading Anther is definetely not easy.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 6, 2009)

Pika's QAC I've found to be more of a flashy thing than anything else. Generally you can throw out an attack at random and break through it. QA also hurts way less than a ganon fsmash, heh.

I'm also quickly losing my taste for WiFi again, so if you want to play me, make it soon XD


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Pika's QAC I've found to be more of a flashy thing than anything else. Generally you can throw out an attack at random and break through it. QA also hurts way less than a ganon fsmash, heh.
> 
> I'm also quickly losing my taste for WiFi again, so if you want to play me, make it soon XD



True as that may be, that's only if you are being over aggressive with the QAC. It's best used for spacing and mind games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Pika's QAC I've found to be more of a flashy thing than anything else. Generally you can throw out an attack at random and break through it. QA also hurts way less than a ganon fsmash, heh.
> 
> I'm also quickly losing my taste for WiFi again, so if you want to play me, make it soon XD



True, but against someone like Anther it isn't so easy. He isn't the best Pikachu player in the world for nothing after all. 

Though the matches we had were friendlies, not tournament matches, if they were tournament matches I would of had a parade going from here to California by now.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol...I haven't posted here in a few days. I know you all missed the awesome, and wonderful CALAMITY.

Dissidia is my main fix now lol. Too bad, it's a little too unbalanced to be competitive.


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _If I were to play Anther in a Pikachu double, it would look something like this_ 




(I'm the one on the left)


----------



## Maycara (Jan 6, 2009)

Phantom does have a good point. Which is why I said it was weird. It is boring and unfun for me. lol Oh well.....shit happens then you swim in it.




Zechs Marquise said:


> Lol...I haven't posted here in a few days. I know you all missed the awesome, and wonderful CALAMITY.
> 
> Dissidia is my main fix now lol. Too bad, it's a little too unbalanced to be competitive.


 

Hello Cal. I have returned. Muwhahahhaa. O.o


----------



## Volke (Jan 7, 2009)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Lol...I haven't posted here in a few days. I know you all missed the awesome, and wonderful CALAMITY.
> 
> Dissidia is my main fix now lol. Too bad, it's a little too unbalanced to be competitive.



I would have picked a better name change...like from a different Gundam. Or I would have made it Sex Marquise


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2009)

Volke said:


> *Spoiler*: _If I were to play Anther in a Pikachu double, it would look something like this_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Priceless.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, I read through Anther's QAC mindgames, I'm sure I can read through yours if wifi would let me lol.



According to Hawk he's one of the biggest sandbaggers in the MW lol. He goes Sonic in pools.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2009)

Timbers said:


> According to Hawk he's one of the biggest sandbaggers in the MW lol. He goes Sonic in pools.



Yeah I know that lol. Truth be told we were both sandbagging, I've faced Anther when he was making his insane run through the AIB ladder so I know what his serious business play looks like from his sandbagging.

Quite frankly I sandbag more than Anther does, hey it's online after all.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone online for a few matches? I hadn't been able to get on in a couple of days...


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

Doubt you are still here but I'd be up for a few?

Do you play MPH by the way? I kept running into an Aeon Flux for a while...


----------



## Gamble (Jan 8, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I know that lol. Truth be told we were both sandbagging, I've faced Anther when he was making his insane run through the AIB ladder so I know what his serious business play looks like from his sandbagging.
> 
> Quite frankly I sandbag more than Anther does, hey it's online after all.



not discrediting you but QAC on wifi is mad gay lol.

id feel sorry for any competent pika main trying to play on wifi.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 8, 2009)

Shut up Timbers, don't make me talk about how your mom sandbagged my penis.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2009)

Timbers said:


> not discrediting you but QAC on wifi is mad gay lol.
> 
> id feel sorry for any competent pika main trying to play on wifi.



Lol, understandable.

Surprisingly the lag between me and Anther isn't much at all, it's almost as if I'm playing with someone as close as Yuuki is. 

Still the QAC on Wifi is gay because of the delay and any lag on top of it, I can do it alright on Wifi but I still screw up a lot.




PhantomX said:


> Shut up Timbers, don't make me talk about how your mom sandbagged my penis.





You up for matches today or still doing tech stuff?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm. I don't see how you are still following this game Vio. Tim, and P.X are understandable I guess, but after all that Melee >>>> Brawl talk from you earlier...I though you would totally give up on it.

Edit: Lol, what's up Minz?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2009)

I do and forever will love Melee.

As it stands Melee > Brawl definitely.

But I've played Melee for 7 years and it's time to move on. I play Brawl, but I'm waiting for SFIV more than anything.


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, there's a limit to how long you can seriously play a game...


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to wait til after the tournament this Saturday before I play some more WiFi.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 8, 2009)

I would continue playing melee if Vegas still had a scene.

Norcal's is alright but even then you don't find anymore than 25-30 people who still play it competitively.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 8, 2009)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Edit: Lol, what's up Minz?



Not much. Finally got cable internet again. So I can play Brawl now. Though I have fallen behind a bit. Need to play catch up I guess. How bout yourself?


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Not much. Finally got cable internet again. So I can play Brawl now. Though I have fallen behind a bit. Need to play catch up I guess. How bout yourself?



I'm bored...

Brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2009)

Timbers said:


> I would continue playing melee if Vegas still had a scene.
> 
> Norcal's is alright but even then you don't find anymore than 25-30 people who still play it competitively.



Are you going to be attending Genesis in the summer?

@Phantom

Alright Saturday it is.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2009)

Volke said:


> Doubt you are still here but I'd be up for a few?
> 
> Do you play MPH by the way? I kept running into an Aeon Flux for a while...



Nah, I don't have it so it's not me.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 8, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Are you going to be attending Genesis in the summer?



I'm pretty sure I'm done with competitive smash now. I was only subpar at best in melee, and I haven't touched the game since Brawl's release, and brawl i was getting proper bored with even before I moved away from my scene. I'm thinking about attending regional that Vegas is hosting end of March. Don't think I'll enter tourney but a lot of friends from Cali are going to Vegas, as well as a few from arizona, and it'll give me a good excuse to see people from vegas as well.

if i do enter i'll probably go in as falcon or some shit.

Would be tank if Texas came but I'm not counting on it, would be amazing to have Phantoms dumbass up here so we can rape teams


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 8, 2009)

His kind words motivate me so much. If I wasn't a poor sonofabitch I would actually consider it (same with Genesis and anything else out of state :\). I'm just not going to pay 200+ dollars to spend a weekend videogaming XD

Have one of your furry fanboys buy me a ticket, Timbers


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2009)

You two are so kawaii together.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 8, 2009)

Volke said:


> I'm bored...
> 
> Brawl?



I am here now. I was at work, rofl.

You up for playing now?


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

Minzara said:


> I am here now. I was at work, rofl.
> 
> You up for playing now?



I'm grabbing a snack. How does 10 minutes sound?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 8, 2009)

Volke said:


> I'm grabbing a snack. How does 10 minutes sound?



Ya sure, I should grab something to eat too... my friend code is 0473 7456 7594...Ill need yours as well of course...


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

1976 9869 8676

Sorry, that was a bit longer than 10. Who makes the room?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 8, 2009)

Volke said:


> 1976 9869 8676
> 
> Sorry, that was a bit longer than 10. Who makes the room?



I will I guess. And no prob, if I stop moving all the sudden during combat its because my pizza...XD lol I dont want it to burn


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok sounds good. 

Grr, I can't seem to join yours. Got D/ced 3 times now...


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Volke said:


> Ok sounds good.
> 
> Grr, I can't seem to join yours. Got D/ced 3 times now...



you open one then... lol


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Open...hope you have better luck


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Keeps disconnecting me too....


----------



## Gamble (Jan 9, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> His kind words motivate me so much. If I wasn't a poor sonofabitch I would actually consider it (same with Genesis and anything else out of state :\). I'm just not going to pay 200+ dollars to spend a weekend videogaming XD
> 
> Have one of your furry fanboys buy me a ticket, Timbers



It'd be a weekend with me dickwad, like the best thing that will happen to your life.



How do you think _I'm_ getting down to Vegas?


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Let me sign off and get on again. Yo do the same then make a room. Hopefully it will work...


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, it seems I only have the issue when I try to connect with you. I'm going to restart my Wii and try one last time. If it doesn't work, we can try later.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Volke said:


> Well, it seems I only have the issue when I try to connect with you. I'm going to restart my Wii and try one last time. If it doesn't work, we can try later.



OKay...


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Minzara said:


> OKay...



It works 
I went and did a with anyone match just for kicks and now I can join your game.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol, good games Minzara. I left since you were originally supposed to have matches with Volke.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Lol, good games Minzara. I left since you were originally supposed to have matches with Volke.



Ya sorry about that. I was talking on there forums and  trying to play at the same time...lol not a good idea.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Funs matches, Sorry for those few matches of Bad characters...lol that was the first time I've ever played Peach XD


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Good games. Took me forever to get slightly aquainted with the lag. Still not used to it...

I kinda figured...

Haha you had no chance that match as Peach. I got my main randomly xD


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Volke said:


> Good games. Took me forever to get slightly aquainted with the lag. Still not used to it...



Ya its a pain... But Ike VS IKE and MArth vs Marth were both legendary.


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha, those were actually close. I pulled ahead in the later ones as I got used to the lag


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Volke said:


> Haha, those were actually close. I pulled ahead in the later ones as I got used to the lag



Indeed. Especially the Ike VS Ike, lol so many times we did the same moves and just bounced off eachother.


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Meh, that only happened when we kept canceling out each other's jabs.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Volke said:


> Meh, that only happened when we kept canceling out each other's jabs.



Still it was awesome. lol.

See what I mean about my lack of spot dodging? Gets me killed 

Then my SD's don't help either...lol I probably killed myself atleast ONCE each match....



How did you like my Sonic btw? I am trying to make him one of my mains. So i want people opinion on him.


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Minzara said:


> Still it was awesome. lol.
> 
> See what I mean about my lack of spot dodging? Gets me killed
> 
> ...



Honestly, not good. Lag does make him annoying as hell to punish though.

You don't SD that much. More like 1 every 2-3 matches.

It's not really your lack of spot dodging all together. It's more like rolling is your method of getting around instead of walking lol


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Volke said:


> Honestly, not good. Lag does make him annoying as hell to punish though.
> 
> You don't SD that much. More like 1 every 2-3 matches.
> 
> It's not really your lack of spot dodging all together. It's more like rolling is your method of getting around instead of walking lol



Well poo.

I don't know what you were watching. I SD just about every match man. XD lol I am good at doing that recently.......

Ya I like to roll it makes it easier to just hold down block and tap to get somewhere. lol Being lazy I guess. After I work all day I don't like to exert alot of enegry so I create shortcuts for myself. That is one of them....


----------



## Volke (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha, whatever works for you.

Anyways, I'm going to sleep so good games and good night.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 9, 2009)

Volke said:


> Haha, whatever works for you.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to sleep so good games and good night.



Indeed...

Ya they were really fun. And good night.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 10, 2009)

Free for some FFA matches in about 20 minutes. Anyone free?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 10, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Free for some FFA matches in about 20 minutes. Anyone free?



Maybe....

I am having issues with Gaycast(comcast) I am on the phone with them, because my net keeps going in and out. Fuckers! But I should be good.


----------



## WaveDasher (Jan 11, 2009)

http://soccer-girl.deviantart.com/art/Teddy-Bear-Love-108738249 

Cataclysm 4 live.

Best of Canada vs Best of USA

:ho


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2009)

Did Ally and M2K play? That's the only thing I really care about, lol.


----------



## WaveDasher (Jan 11, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Did Ally and M2K play? That's the only thing I really care about, lol.



It's doubles right now, Singles are later. It's Inui/Atomsk vs Ally/Holy and the winner goes to fight M2K/Azen. M2K/Azen kicked Ally/Holy in losers.

EDIT : M2K won against Ally 2-0. Aw well. 

EDIT : Ally is in losers and won against omegablackmage, and is going to fight the loser of Atomsk


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2009)

Azen is the king of all Smashers anyways, even if he doesn't win @ Cat 4.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, M2k Dojo'd Ally... wrecked them after they get all hyped up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad it happened, now people will stop meat-riding Ally (I hope).

Anyways I'll be the first person to 3 stock M2K, all in honor of the great Azen.


----------



## WaveDasher (Jan 11, 2009)

Ally went neck to neck with Azen.

He got third, which is ALOT BETTER then most people would've thought.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2009)

I expected him to get 3rd... people know he's good, so I don't know why the Canadians keep saying that. Also, I laughed at how hard Azen sandbagged him first round.

Ally got RAPED in the 4th. Only FD was like really really close.


----------



## WaveDasher (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to tell you, people didn't know he was good. I saw people in the chat who didn't even know who Ally was. And that's only his 5th tournament and he can still improve, just looking at his poor CPing choices. He just needs more tournament experience and he will become even better.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, stop meatriding him. Most of the people in the chat know jack shit... they think NikoK is cool/good. Ally plays shitloads of tournaments online, all that involve counterpicking... and he three stocked Snakeee on Rainbow Cruise, Snake's worst counterpick stage by far. He got outclassed, that's all there is to it. Anyone that follow players or competes themselves knows who Ally is and that he's good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2009)

What's your problem with Niko? 

Anyways I made a team on GB with a friend, though since were both really busy with school and such we won't be serious business about it....plus it's online after all.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 12, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Sunday it is, modem is all fixed now.



Well...

1) my Wii began having errors
2) I went to Canada past New Year's
3) I sent my Wii in for repair

When I get it back/get it replaced, I'll add and play you.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 12, 2009)

WaveDasher said:


> Ally went neck to neck with Azen.
> 
> He got third, which is ALOT BETTER then most people would've thought.



fucking BOSS got 4th at this tourney, you'd have to be an idiot to think that Ally would place any lower than he did.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone on for a few matches?


----------



## WaveDasher (Jan 12, 2009)

Timbers said:


> fucking BOSS got 4th at this tourney, you'd have to be an idiot to think that Ally would place any lower than he did.



Dude, Boss is the fucking shit, what the hell are you talking about lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2009)

Boss is good and can DI like a champ, but 4th?

Usually he gets top 20 around the 7-14 spot.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 13, 2009)

Best Brawl Team ever..

Team Hentai...man that team was amazing. Though Vio was def, the weaker half of the team.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 13, 2009)

WaveDasher said:


> Dude, Boss is the fucking shit, what the hell are you talking about lol.



He'd do alot better if he wasn't using bad characters. the fact that there's like 3 hard counters in top tier that rape his luigi/mario picks, it definitely says something when he doesn't encounter at least a half decent counter in the entire bracket. The tourney was small and exclusively Canada/North Atlantic. I think Azen was the only notable player to come from elsewhere.

The only person at this tournament that even showed remote signs of outplacing Ally was NL, and he was too stubborn to go diddy because he's trying to do this "I MAIN RANDOM I SWARE" bullcrap. 

Which is funny because Azen did just that and much better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2009)

Boss uses ROB as well. 

Edit:

NL is a great player but such a fucking fraud, *he does not main Random*. I Random mainer actually uses Random at tournaments, which I do...I get my ass kicked because of it but it's what a Random mainer does.

NL can use a variety of characters well but he will never be a Random mainer. He's just a Diddy Kong mainer who claims not to be a Diddy Kong mainer.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 13, 2009)

He's apparently much more confident in his Luigi than ROB if he was picking Luigi against marths and MKs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure why he would do that considering his Luigi is alright but not good enough to deal with good Marths and Mks.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 13, 2009)

He went against Inui's MK (spoiler: Inui is bad but still placed 5th lol wtf) and Azen's Marth with Luigi =|


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 13, 2009)

Azen's Marth raped his Weegee so hard... that jab chain Boss did was so sexy, though XD But yeah, he could probably wreck if he picked better characters.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 13, 2009)

btw i just realized im starting to sound like a nerd


lets talk about tits


----------



## Masurao (Jan 13, 2009)

Timbers said:


> btw i just realized im starting to sound like a nerd
> 
> 
> lets talk about tits



It's too late. You guys are already nerds for knowing who's confident with who, and looking for videos of them. You stalkers.

It's okay I used to be the same way too with Ken, and Bombsoldier.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 13, 2009)

nah I don't look for vids, but the irc i frequent was all watching the live feed to this tourney so started watching as soon as top 8 was getting determined.

The only brawl player that actually held my attention enough to watch videos of him was Futile, and now he's quit. Snakeeee is very fun to watch though, it's a shame he blundered so badly against Ally.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 16, 2009)

My Wii is repaired, my finals/compositins/presentations are over, and today is a freeze day (no school). So, I'm celebrating by playing Brawl from now (8:49 A.M. my time) to around 6 P.M. If anyone cares to join me, send a PM.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking to have some matches. Anyone free?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 17, 2009)

I came to check a little late it seems.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 17, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I came to check a little late it seems.



I don't know if you're still on, Aeon, but I'll add you. Add me and be on in a few hours (from this post) if you want to play.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

Poor, poor thread. Timbers, Vio, and P.X aren't doing their job. I, the great Cal on the other hand...


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 20, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Poor, poor thread. Timbers, Vio, and P.X aren't doing their job. I, the great Cal on the other hand...



... have managed to find ANOTHER gay name to use on the forums!


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> ... have managed to find ANOTHER gay name to use on the forums!



No u! It means hero, gentleman, or warrior.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> ... have managed to find ANOTHER gay name to use on the forums!


lol its funny because i was going to say something along the same lines


Masurao said:


> No u! It means hero, gentleman, or warrior.



in your weird midget weeaboo language, sure


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 20, 2009)

Timbers said:


> lol its funny because i was going to say something along the same lines



We think alike... it's why we made good teammates and shit.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys are gay.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> We think alike... it's why we made good teammates and shit.



SiN got pushed back to middle of June cause some cunt didn't secure the venue so yeah IF YOU'RE EVER ON THIS SIDE OF THE NATION THIS SUMMER JUST SAYING.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2009)

Timbers is full of shit, Mr.I quit Brawl's competitive scene.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been to one tourney in 4 months and I don't expect to hit another one for 5 months and I haven't actually played brawl outside of that one tourney.

I think i said i was done with smash though, not the scene. I still like the people in it and I'll make an effort to catch up with them every once in a while.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2009)

Well like you said before the reason you slowed down was due to your location.

Generally when someone says the quit Smash, they usually aren't around the scene much either. 

Understandable, I just needed to pick on you for something since Cal is too easy to make fun of.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

lol idc

and I left the scene but it doesn't necessarily mean I'm forced to stop seeing friends. Being able to see them like once every 4-5 months I don't think qualifies me as still being _in_ the competitive scene.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 20, 2009)

Nin, what is wrong with you?!

...You have something new and distracting in your sig every time I see one of your posts! How am I supposed to focus on things like metabolizing and breathing when there's stuff like that to look at? You troll! 

The last time I played in a serious Brawl tourney, Smash Bawlz were on, so I ended up using Gigglypuff. That kind of destroyed my belief in serious Brawl tourneys. But that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 20, 2009)

If it had Smash Balls, it wasn't a serious trny, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

phantom lets make love using the medium of ganondorf dittos


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 20, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> If it had Smash Balls, it wasn't a serious trny, lol.



Well, that's the point. The people who ran it were Melee veterans (fanatics) so when the non-Melee-veterans (fanatics) wanted to put on items, they said the hell with it and let them.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 20, 2009)

If you want to find good trnies you should check the Regional Areas section on smashboards... they're seriously fun ways to waste time, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Understandable, I just needed to pick on you for something *since Cal is too easy to make fun of*.



Bastard.




Timbers said:


> phantom lets make love.



Lol...P.X, and Timbers is official now. So, which one is the pitcher?


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

u gay dawg


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2009)

Ha! Ukki has something against hot anime girls, psh I knew you were all about Yaoi this whole time. 

@Timbers

My oh my, you get defensive so fast.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2009)

drew you know im not serious like ever lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2009)

Psh, Adam deceives me yet again.

Score:

Timbers 1 - Vio 0


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2009)

*Just a heads up to anyone that cares*

I've gotten the sudden uncontrollable urge to play Brawl again recently so I've been online alot. Anyone who may have deleted me feel free to re-add me to your friend's list. I need some_ real_ online fights before I go mad.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't suppose there's anyone on for a match or two?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

I will play Aeon.

*Edit* - =/


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2009)

If anyone is still free to play, I have some free time.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

I will play you Brandon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm already on. Will add you now.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

Um, you are Blaze right (I am Chaos)?

You changed your FC huh?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope. My name is BH.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate WFC so fucking much.

Lets try again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2009)

Doesn't look like the WFC is going to let us play.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, it seems to be fine now, I managed to sign in ok, wanna try again?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure no problem.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty good matches we had Ryo, even though it was only two. Sorry I couldn't stay for some more matches but I have homework to do. We can always try another time when WFC isn't so bad.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah good games lets try again sometime tomorrow or some other day.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 27, 2009)

These are probably some of the most epic matches ever. Too funny, too good. Wario dittos ftmfw!

NOTE: THESE WERE ONLINE (connection was pretty damn good though, still some latency unfortunately)

Gonna Getcha

Gonna Getcha


----------



## Masurao (Jan 27, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> These are probably some of the most epic matches ever. Too funny, too good. Wario dittos ftmfw!
> 
> NOTE: THESE WERE ONLINE (connection was pretty damn good though, still some latency unfortunately)
> 
> ...



The URL contained a malformed video ID.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 27, 2009)

There, I fixed them... now enjoy, and laugh!


----------



## Masurao (Jan 27, 2009)

Those were quite amusing indeed. Wario, in general is a hilarious character in Brawl.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 27, 2009)

Plus, the lack of music and full sound effects made it even funnier imo. That, and I'm amazing. That is all.

Also, if you noticed, I'm sure you got a kick out of Timber's comment for the second set of videos, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 27, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Plus, the lack of music and full sound effects made it even funnier imo. *That, and I'm amazing. That is all.*



Don't get too cocky Star Fox.

Lol @ Timbers comment.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you going to somehow prove me wrong?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 27, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Are you going to somehow prove me wrong?



Of course not. I don't even play anymore.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 27, 2009)

phantoms bad


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello? (echo)

if anyone's up for a game, let me know.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm trying to get an FFA together. Is there one or two people here who might want to join?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2009)

I would join but my t.v is being occupied at the moment.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, well I guess there isn't anyone else on...


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 30, 2009)

Whenever I'm in this thread at the same time as anyone else, I can't use my TV. 

@Nin

How am I supposed to do ANYTHING when there's your sig to stare at. A while back in the SAKURAIIIIII thread there was a guy posting with ZSS in his sig. Everyone in the thread (lulzy post of Ronin's) was incapacitated.

In any case, I am NOT online now. 7:07 being my time now: I am on every other weekday from about 3-6, every other from about 4:30-6.


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Feb 5, 2009)

someone challenge meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 5, 2009)

Nin's new hawt sig is hawt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2009)

A compliment from PX, that's a rare thing. 

COT4 this weekend, anyone else plan to be watching the live stream?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> A compliment from PX, that's a rare thing.
> 
> COT4 this weekend, anyone else plan to be watching the live stream?



Maybe...where would I find it?

Hey, Vio...if Crono was a character in Brawl...would he be your main?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2009)

@Cal

Find what? My sig is artwork made by a friend.

Yeah more than likely, if someone like Crono or Mega Man was in Brawl they'd be my main...since their not it's Random till the end.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Find what? My sig is artwork made by a friend.
> 
> Yeah more than likely, if someone like Crono or Mega Man was in Brawl they'd be my main...since their not it's Random till the end.



I'm talking about the COT4 stream fool.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2009)

On Smashboards you fool.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone planning on attending Genesis? I know it's still a few months away but I have a few friends who are talking about it and trying to get me interested.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 7, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Anyone planning on attending Genesis? I know it's still a few months away but I have a few friends who are talking about it and trying to get me interested.



I've never heard of the Genesis event....what exactly is it, and when?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 7, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I've never heard of the Genesis event....what exactly is it, and when?



here


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll be attending Genesis a long with majority of Eastern Canadian players.

Just finished watching COT4 stream, funny commentary, matches were good, Chibo is running things slow as hell. I'm rooting for Azen and Ambrose all the way.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a campus-wide tourney down at my college on Feb. 14th. I'll be using Wario, and Marth.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow the COT4 stream was jokes, that tournament turned into a major failure thanks to Chibo.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think he was expecting almost 300 people. The stuff with the chord unplugging in a couple of the matches was terrible though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2009)

He didn't ask or accept any help. It was a national tournament, he should of prepared himself.

Obviously he doesn't listen to what Ike says.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Feb 9, 2009)

@Masashi - good games, I guess. I lol'd at your Ike.  And I thought it was ironic that you taunted "U RLY SCK" despite the fact I won all but the self-destruct-at-0% match...


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 9, 2009)

I got 3rd at another tournament this weekend. Beat d4ba who was 8th in our last Power Rankings and I beat ICE who's defeated Dojo's MK before


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice PX, good stuff.

Dojo did very well @ COT4, according to M2K he's the 2nd best MK in the world. 

M2K is such a little bitch about not wanting people to record his matches.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey, Vio...when I get SF IV I'm gonna spam your Visitor message box, and tell you how much fun it is.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Feb 14, 2009)

This thread may as well be renamed the NF Timbers/P.X./Nin Matchmaking and Discussion Thread... You pretty much ignore everyone else 

I am the only competent player who uses With Anyone or what? I've only ever played two people who even gave me a challenge on random mode.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 14, 2009)

Haha, I don't play online, that's why I ignore everyone. Don't know about the others XD


----------



## Masurao (Feb 14, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> This thread may as well be renamed the NF Timbers/P.X./Nin Matchmaking and Discussion Thread... You pretty much ignore everyone else



Oh no, they don't ignore me. In fact I'm the star attraction of this thread.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

@Masurao

You do that and I'm definitely going to kick your ass. 

No, your the idiot of the thread.

@Ukki

I play offline more than online but I already told you to PM me your AIM or MSN if you want matches, but you never did. I don't set up matches on NF anymore, there's better sites for Brawl match ups and everyone I actually play with from here I have on MSN or AIM.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 14, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> *@Masurao*



Holy shit, you didn't call me Cal.

At any rate, I have a campus wide tourney at 7. Gotta get something to eat first.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah. But I don't use IM. 

You end up online at the same time as me often anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Holy shit, you didn't call me Cal.
> 
> At any rate, I have a campus wide tourney at 7. Gotta get something to eat first.



Be sure to report how badly you get raped.



UkkiThePlant said:


> Ah. But I don't use IM.
> 
> You end up online at the same time as me often anyway.



Ugh, I don't pay attention to my list at all. I don't join random open rooms anymore, I usually come on and join friends and do 2v2s or something.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 14, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow the COT4 stream was jokes, that tournament turned into a major failure thanks to Chibo.


not thanks to chibo, thanks to pretty much everyone there lol. nothin was goin right from what Lee told me.


PhantomX said:


> I don't think he was expecting almost 300 people. The stuff with the chord unplugging in a couple of the matches was terrible though.


he should still take blame for it, as should most of the people there. DM is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


PhantomX said:


> I got 3rd at another tournament this weekend. Beat d4ba who was 8th in our last Power Rankings and I beat ICE who's defeated Dojo's MK before


get raped


UkkiThePlant said:


> This thread may as well be renamed the NF Timbers/P.X./Nin Matchmaking and Discussion Thread... You pretty much ignore everyone else


i don't use this thread for smash play as i dont play smash.


Masurao said:


> Oh no, they don't ignore me. In fact I'm the star attraction of this thread.


holy shit your cal


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

Lee was hardly known before COT4, but now he definitely is known throughout the community, his Lucario is very impressive.

Azen is still god, though he didn't do great at COT4. 

M2K raped Ally.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 14, 2009)

idk where Lee's fame came up but yeah I guess so lol. He's very well known in the south/atlantic south I guess, I only know him through maining the same char.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

Well mainly why his fame was brought up is because during the COT4 stream people were like M2K is teaming with Lee Martin, and other people of course said "Who the hell is Lee Martin" lol. 

I know you quit and all but you plan to go to Genesis since it's close to you or no?


----------



## Gamble (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm most likely going because pretty much everyone I know is going as well lol.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 14, 2009)

I wish I could go... but I'll be stuck doing summer classes so I can graduate and go to Med School in the Fall... which will most likely effectively end my Brawl "career," lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice for Timbers, bad for PX...but understandable lol. Guess your Brawl "career" will be over. 

Canada will invade NorCal for Genesis, but I already planned to go Cali on vacation so Genesis is just a bonus for me. For me it's all about SF4 gaming wise.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 14, 2009)

So, I lost in the quarter-finals to a Lucario user. He came from behind to win...though my recovery flub didn't help.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2009)

Ew, after all those times Timbers kicked your ass you should be pro at facing Lucario.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Ew, after all those times Timbers kicked your ass you should be pro at facing Lucario.



They played eerily similar, but I haven't played a decent Lucario in a while so w/e.

I actually raped him in the first stock, he got a kill afterwards on my first stock because of a recovery flub. Our second stock was pretty even, though I killed him with a fart. He seemed to level up on his last stock, as he was perfect guarding, and spotdodging like crazy. It eventually came down to the last stock, I missed a clap, and he got me with Lucario's down smash.

It was fun though.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2009)

How did Lucario hit anyone with a dsmash? >_>


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> How did Lucario hit anyone with a dsmash? >_>



My spot dodging timing was off, I tried to predict it, but....


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2009)

Spotdoding is so 6 months ago. Everything now is Shield, or in Wario's case, jump and airdodge


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Spotdoding is so 6 months ago. Everything now is Shield, or in Wario's case, jump and airdodge



People don't really spotdodge anymore? Lol, I didn't know that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2009)

PX speaks the truth. Spot dodging is so old, it's all about air dodging mindgames and powershielding.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> PX speaks the truth. Spot dodging is so old, it's all about air dodging mindgames and powershielding.



Well I guess I'm too "old-fashion". 

I haven't been on Smash boards in a good while, when was this started? I always thought spot-dodging was the preferred defensive maneuver.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2009)

People punish that now.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> People punish that now.



I see, I see...

Maybe, I should start following Smashboards again for the lulz. I'd laugh if I came to a tourney, and met one of you there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2009)

Not likely unless you came to a tournament in Toronto or New York, I don't travel much farther than that for tournaments at the moment.

Or if you want to see PX go to Texas. Or if you want to see Timbers go to Cali/NV.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Not likely unless you came to a tournament in Toronto or New York, I don't travel much farther than that for tournaments at the moment.
> 
> Or if you want to see PX go to Texas. Or if you want to see Timbers go to Cali/NV.



Nah, I'm not devoted enough in Brawl to travel that far. Brawl won't even matter when I get SF IV this week. As, I'll be practicing in that game quite a bit, since I haven't played a SF game since II.

I'll probably just stick with local tourney's in Brawl for fun. I might do what you do, and keep up wit the status of players on Smashboards though.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 15, 2009)

Regarding the whole spotdodge thing, people preferred it over shield in early Brawl because nobody knew just how easy it was to punish oos. The good characters in this game can shield anything and be able to drop shield into about anything. You can't do that with spotdodge (unless they whiffed a grab or something) so yer.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 16, 2009)

Brawl broke my Wii...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

Poor Aeon. On the bright side now you can get a far greater game aka SFIV for whatever console.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol, I could if I had one of the other consoles, though I'm not much of a SF fan.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm anxiously waiting for Tekken 6. Lee, Asuka, and Hwoarang ftw. SF IV is there to hold me over.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Lol, I could if I had one of the other consoles, though I'm not much of a SF fan.



:amazed

How can you not like SF. 

Get one of the other consoles Wii has nothing else really going for it besides Brawl.



Masurao said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for Tekken 6. Lee, Asuka, and Hwoarang ftw. SF IV is there to hold me over.



I love Tekken 6 as well but SF IV is not holding me over till Tekken 6, if anything I love SF series more than Tekken.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I love Tekken 6 as well but SF IV is not holding me over till Tekken 6, if anything I love SF series more than Tekken.



Heh, I'm looking forward to playing Tekken 6 more because I've played, and loved every Tekken game since Tekken 2(though Tekken Advance sucked). I haven't played Street Fighter in a good while, but the style of SF IV gave me a renewed interest in the series.  But, the Tekken series easily has better girls.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

Far from it. All the girls in Tekken are nothing compared to Chun-Li, then again no one is except Mai.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Far from it. All the girls in Tekken are nothing compared to Chun-Li, then again no one is except Mai.



Psh...Chun Li is alright. Julia, Asuka, Christie, and Michelle are better.

Mai is alright. I'm more a fan of Yuri though.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Psh...Chun Li is alright. Julia, Asuka, Christie, and Michelle are better.
> 
> Mai is alright. I'm more a fan of Yuri though.



Julia is a man, Asuka is meh, I'll give you Christie, and Michelle is also meh.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

Ronin said:


> Julia is a man, Asuka is meh, I'll give you Christie, and Michelle is also meh.



Julia is not a man.

Anyway, I haven't seen you around in a while Ronin. I was know as "Calamity" way back when Brawl was active.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

Chun-Li and Mai just aren't alright their goddesses, your just blind.

Brawl is still very active, just not on NF.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Chun-Li and Mai just aren't alright their goddesses, your just blind.
> 
> Brawl is still very active, just not on NF.



Time to put an end to all this nonsense.

Ayane from DoA >>>>>>>> all other fighting game girls.


----------



## Kai (Feb 17, 2009)

Are Timbers and PX still actively strong on GB or is that so last year?

Maybe we can resume our own trek when I have enough time Nin(semi-joke).


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think Timbers even plays much anymore.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 17, 2009)

Timbers doesn't play and I don't play online anymore. I had a team with another guy for a while but after going 8-2 as Ganon/Falcon we decided it wasn't worth our time, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

@Kai



Long time no see. Get SFIV for PS3 and we'll play. 

@Cal

Your a damn blind fool.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 19, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Get one of the other consoles Wii has nothing else really going for it besides Brawl.


im still waiting for a half-decent Starfox game and I'll be happy.


Ronin said:


> Julia is a man, Asuka is meh, I'll give you Christie, and Michelle is also meh.


LOLOLOLOL raped


Kai said:


> Are Timbers and PX still actively strong on GB or is that so last year?


we ended with 1st place fall season and decided to fuck it and go double ganon, and still raped 9 times out of 10. I played a bit of winter season because they had like a $7500 pot going for winter. Had like a 79-7 record, 9th place, before I quit. I don't play online anymore, hardly play offline.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2009)

That'd be nice but as usual Nintendo has no news of a Starfox game, and most likely they'd screw it up.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 20, 2009)

so I heard SF4 is terrible? Friend was telling me about it, apparently there's low enough hitstun on a lot of moves where you can actually eat a hit and grab the opponent before they can do anything. Also only a handful of true combos.

That sucks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 20, 2009)

Terrible? Far from it. It's very different from a lot of other SF games but at the same time it's a throw back to the old SF2 style of play. So far pretty much everyone I know has loved the game, it takes a bit of getting use to and there are some annoying things in arcade mode but the game is insanely fun and has a lot of replay value.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure about the "everyone loves it" bit. IGN and GameFAQs seemed pretty against it. 

I can't say nothin though, as I haven't played it.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 20, 2009)

It's fun to watch, mostly just when they get some huge epic combo.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2009)

For someone who isn't a SF veteran, I'm having a blast with this game. I practice this game with my friends that have been playing all the SF games since II. I can hold my own really well surprisingly. But, I _have _practiced on my own more than they have with the new aspects of this games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 21, 2009)

Timbers said:


> I'm not sure about the "everyone loves it" bit. IGN and GameFAQs seemed pretty against it.
> 
> I can't say nothin though, as I haven't played it.



....What are you talking about? It got a 9.3 on IGN, what were you expecting a 10? It ain't Ocarina Of Time.

As for GameFAQs, since when do they review games properly, and if your looking at reader reviews don't bother because most of those people are idiots who can't handle change of style.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2009)

Gamefaqs is pretty much where all of the complainers, and trolls gather.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Feb 21, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Gamefaqs is pretty much where all of the complainers, and trolls gather.



That and smashboards. And IGN. And...

Anyway, I'm online now, anybody interested?

Nin, if you don't join random games, how do you ever get matches? Only by setting them up with IM?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 21, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Gamefaqs is pretty much where all of the complainers, and trolls gather.



Wow, Cal actually spoke words of wisdom, I think hell froze over. 

I used to go there on the forums way back in the day, eventually I got sick of all the idiots on there that never know what their talking about.

Edit:

Yeah Ukki. Usually set it up in a IRC Chat or IM with friends.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 21, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> ....What are you talking about? It got a 9.3 on IGN, what were you expecting a 10? It ain't Ocarina Of Time.
> 
> As for GameFAQs, since when do they review games properly, and if your looking at reader reviews don't bother because most of those people are idiots who can't handle change of style.


chill out lol. 

was talking about the forums of both those sites.

I wasn't talking about professional reviews, simply the people who had played it. Whether they're idiots or not doesn't change the fact that it wasn't welcomed warmly by everyone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2009)

I am chill, actually I'm kinda cold just shoveled some snow.

Anyways, no game gets a warm welcome from everyone. It's the internet people complain about everything.

Remember Brawl wasn't exactly welcomed by everyone, even though I much prefer Melee I still welcomed Brawl's new style and adapted....something a lot of people are either unable or to stubborn to do.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 4, 2009)

New doubles videos (offline, in tournament), if anyone still actually cares, lol.

I think we did pretty well considering we'd never teamed before.

Broken Arrow Rd 1 is missing, but we won that one

Vs Broken Arrow Rd 2
here 

Vs Broken Arrow Rd 3
here 


Vs Wooly Butthole (LeeMartin + Ultimate Razer) This went to two sets and we recorded matches sporadically, so I don't remember the rounds. I think we won first set 3-1 and then we lost 1-3.

here 
here 
here 
here 
here 
here


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll watch them tomorrow, too late to watch them now.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 9, 2009)

I got a new router a few weeks ago. Hopefully this one works properly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2009)

@Phantom

I have to say that's very impressive for you and Infinity teaming for the first time. You guys play off each other very nicely.

My only complaint is too much MK in those matches, but it's a tournament so it's to be expected.

I haven't watched the last 3 videos yet, but the other ones were pretty entertaining.

Oh man, you've come a long way since back when me, you, Timbers and that fool Cal used to FFA. 

I'm guessing your still playing competitive Brawl at the moment till school or work ends your smash career.

@Cal

When it comes to you it won't make a difference, your connection is always shit.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> When it comes to you it won't make a difference, your connection is always shit.



Oh, ye of little faith. I will come through.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2009)

You've already tried a new router, and it failed horribly.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> You've already tried a new router, and it failed horribly.



Well, this one should work...maybe. If it doesn't work it's not like I'm missing out on anything. The Wii doesn't have anything worth having now anyway.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2009)

The best part of competitive Brawl is that I only need to play it like once a week to do well


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> The best part of competitive Brawl is that I only need to play it like once a week to do well



Is it fun fapping to Wario?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2009)

<_< >_> <_< >_>

Who told you about that?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> <_< >_> <_< >_>
> 
> Who told you about that?



I believe it was Vio. He did it out of spite.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Well, this one should work...maybe. If it doesn't work it's not like I'm missing out on anything. The Wii doesn't have anything worth having now anyway.



Pretty much....we'll see. 



PhantomX said:


> The best part of competitive Brawl is that I only need to play it like once a week to do well



Very true.


----------



## MueTai (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's my brawl FC: 0473-9143-6431

I'm usually on during the evening or night time (Pacific zone), still haven't seen anyone on.  Maybe I'm just unlucky.  

Sounds like you guys are pretty good though.  I have a really hard time adjusting to lag...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 12, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> <_< >_> <_< >_>



p-p-p-pokerface p-p-pokerface


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2009)

Bored and in the mood to play some Brawl. Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 29, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Bored and in the mood to play some Brawl. Anyone up for some matches?



ill play you


need your fc and I gotta give you mine


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2009)

son_michael said:


> ill play you
> 
> 
> need your fc and I gotta give you mine



FC is 1977-0128-7865.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 29, 2009)

mine is 2836-3852-9068


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright. Logging on right now.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 29, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Alright. Logging on right now.



prepare to be owned




btw you can make the game/rules


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't play any longer. I will be back later if you still want to play some matches. Nice Luigi though. I got rusty with mine.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 29, 2009)

sure ill play you later




I found it funny how we kept choosing similar characters,also you kept picking the perfect counters for my character's...

falco's speed vs zelda slowness{I dont like shiek}

toon link's speed vs link slowness{toon link is overall better than link}



you were real good with luigi as well,he's my second best character...zelda is my #1 but against fast characters its a struggle.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2009)

You're all terrible!


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2009)

Aw, I would have liked to play.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> You're all terrible!



Don't remind me. 

@Aeon

I am free for some matches again.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2009)

_BH I'll play you  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _BH I'll play you  _



Let the battle begin.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2009)

_FALCOON PUNCH _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _FALCOON PUNCH _



Kirby's Falcon Punch owns all. :ho


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 29, 2009)

_It did till I beat it outta him  :ho _


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't played anyone here on NF. 



My FC.

I main Meta Knight, and my subs are Dedede, Kirby, and Wario.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Don't remind me.
> 
> @Aeon
> 
> I am free for some matches again.



Damn it, I missed out again...


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2009)

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2009)

People still play this game!? 

Timbers lets play...lol.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 1, 2009)

why would anyone stop playing brawl?


Mario,Link,Samus,Snake,kirby,Sonic...and online



its like a dream come true


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

and Meta Knight.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 1, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> and Meta Knight.



lol I wasn't gonna name every character{though meta knight is pretty cool to}


----------



## Aeon (Apr 1, 2009)

I have some free time now. I wonder if anyone is on for a few matches.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 2, 2009)

Wario is the only reason I need to play this... and to not play it online, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2009)

Lulz...Brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2009)

You better win the whole thing @ Apex, PX.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> You better win the whole thing @ Apex, PX.



He won't.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

Time to Brawl. Anyone free?


----------



## son_michael (Apr 6, 2009)

ill play you


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay. I will be on in a bit.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 6, 2009)

ok


let me know when your ready


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

son_michael said:


> ok
> 
> 
> let me know when your ready



Already online and ready. Setting up the room.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 6, 2009)

alright im online now and im waiting for you to get out of your basic brawl


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

Room is up.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 6, 2009)

lol not 1 of your best days bro{flawless victory!mwahahahaha}


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, today I sucked. At first I was just messing around with some characters I barely use. When I actually tried to use my mains, the items worked against me. Might be on later to get my revenge.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 6, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Yeah, today I sucked. At first I was just messing around with some characters I barely use. When I actually tried to use my mains, the items worked against me. Might be on later to get my revenge.



did you think I used all those characters often?




maybe tomorrow you can get your revenge tonight is Raw and Heroes


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2009)

Any of you guys still on?

I have been wanting to play this for a good while.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 6, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Any of you guys still on?
> 
> I have been wanting to play this for a good while.




didn't you quit these forums?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 8, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Any of you guys still on?
> 
> I have been wanting to play this for a good while.



It's two days later, but are you still looking for matches?


----------



## son_michael (Apr 8, 2009)

ill play you ukki

my code= 2836-3852-9068


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 8, 2009)

son_michael said:


> ill play you ukki
> 
> my code= 2836-3852-9068



Thanks!

1504-5400-1546

Want to play now?


----------



## son_michael (Apr 8, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1504-5400-1546
> 
> Want to play now?





whenever your ready


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2009)

Make sure to play nice guys, no naughty language, no hacks or cheats, and no Meta Knight allowed. 

Rules should be:

No Items
3 Stock
Fox Only
Final Destination


----------



## Aeon (Apr 8, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Make sure to play nice guys, no naughty language, no *hacks* or cheats, and no Meta Knight allowed.
> 
> Rules should be:
> 
> ...



And here I've been dying to try out the new hacks.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> And here I've been dying to try out the new hacks.



CHEATER.
10char


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

Masurao said:


> CHEATER.
> 10char



How is it cheating if both players use it?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't see you on, but that may have been my fault or the server's, not yours.

In any case, you've been registered now, soooo...up for some Fox only/3-stock/no items/Final Destination? 

In this game it would be MetaKnight of Snake only, lulz


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2009)

Aeon said:


> How is it cheating if both players use it?



Just because.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2009)

Just finished watching the WHOBO live stream.

Surprise surprise, M2K wins both Singles and Doubles. Someone really needs to dethrone M2K. 

Shoutouts to....

Dark_Kakashi - I was surprised when I saw you in the live stream, I should of said something but I was too lazy to log in. 

PhantomX - Good seeing you play on the live stream my friend. Your Wario is some beastly DI and combo's without a doubt, I was hoping you'd place higher but you still did good. 

You better place high at Apex.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't do well in trnies usually, I'm too nice/don't take it seriously enough, lol.

I consider it a game above all else, I go to shit for the community  I kill myself when people SD against me, decline first in my pool to let others get through, etc. It's just how I am. I win in money matches though... like always


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> I don't do well in trnies usually, I'm too nice/don't take it seriously enough, lol.
> 
> I consider it a game above all else, I go to shit for the community  I kill myself when people SD against me, decline first in my pool to let others get through, etc. It's just how I am. I win in money matches though... like always



Bah, I would go all out no matter where I was...except online. Anyway, how much money have you made from Brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2009)

@PX

I can't take Brawl seriously, why else do you think I main Random. 

As for the nice factor yeah been there done that as well man. I'm similar in the sense I mostly go for the community more than anything when it comes to Smash.

Now other games like SF I love the community but I don't mess around there, it's all serious business in those tournaments. 

Edit:

May or may not see ya @ Apex, hopefully you do well even though you'll probably be nice and let M2K beat you.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never liked tournies, but that doesn't have to do with me being bad. It's more like I'm too lazy to play scehduled, serious mathes. I only have one person on my Friend list who I play 100% against, and that's just because his DK rapes my Snake's ass


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone feel like playing a few rounds?

I'm getting the feel for this again.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_Shion  

Yo I'll play 

Lets see if I can beat that fox now  

You host dude  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Hooooly crap.

Sorry for bailing out on you man, I had some urgent things to do and had to leave.

Ima be on later today, if you are online as well, then today we fight.

I'll wait your response.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Lol I'm here right now  

Are you able to fight right now  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope.

Will you be on in a couple of hours?

I gotta go do some school shit.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Couple of hours  

Perhaps but there is just as good chance of me not being on  

Damn it  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Shit... 

Ummm, how long CAN you be on?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Change of plans 

I will be on later  

I can be on as long as you can be on  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Its almost seven and im in central time right now.

I will try to be on at 9:30 sharp.

I will post here that i am ready before we play of course.

Are you available at 9:30?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Ya i should be  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Im here.

I'm probably gonna have to add you all over again though....

I havent gone online in so long that i dont even remember who was on my list.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_OKAY  

I don't know my FC but I'm Nightmare on there  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

you host.

If youre on, then ill join


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_AIght I'm gonna host it now 

Gimme like 2 minutes  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Ima need your friend code...

I don't see you online... I don't even have you added for that matter.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Shit gimme another minute 

I have to get my code lol 
_


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_2249-4289-1833_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Wait a sec....

Nvm, it said it was incorrect.

Check your numbers again bro, im typing them in exactly as you posted.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Aight gimme another minute lol _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

FUCK ME 

2449-4289-1833


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

lol... 

ok NOW LETS GET THIS SHIT GOIN!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Good games man, as you could tell, i needed some serious anti rust time.

I haven't played online in forever, so i had to remember how to play with the damn button lag.

You were very slender with your attacks man, got me good in the first game.

GG

We will play again once i remove all the rust.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_I beat your Fox  

With Wolf, you I would call my 5th best espada lol 

How did that happen  

Good games I guess 

I kinda stopped caring after a little while because I realized how much that online sucks without any voice chat  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Not to worry, you played a very rusted Fox.

But nonetheless, you defeated that sucker.

When can you play again?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Bro I'm ready to play almost whenever you are  

Just say it and I'll try to arrange my time  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Coooooooool

Ima remove all the rust by tomorrow by playing with a few friends.

Hows tomorrow around 6-7PM?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_Ooooh 

That time might not be good 

Theres a good chance I'll be at my gym at that time  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuck it then, same time as today, but more games?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_Sure thing bro 

Maybe I should begin practicing again  

My Diddy is just god awful now  
_


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2009)

You played a kinda spammy game with the bananas, but that was teh only flaw.

Lol, i was slipping my ass off though.

Anyways, ima head off to sleep, til then, man.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_Peace out dude  

Bananas :ho 
_


----------



## Dumatheninja (Apr 19, 2009)

i have a plan. we need to get nintendo and microsoft to put master chief in super smash bros!!! who is with me!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Aeon (Apr 19, 2009)

Dumatheninja said:


> i have a plan. we need to get nintendo and microsoft to put master chief in super smash bros!!! who is with me!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Hell no!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2009)

Dumatheninja said:


> i have a plan. we need to get nintendo and microsoft to put master chief in super smash bros!!! who is with me!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



That is the stupidest shit i have ever seen posted.

I have half a mind to neg rep the shit out of you right now.

Your next post will decide that fate.

To answer your question: Nobody is with you.

BACK TO TOPIC.

Anyone want to play a few games?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 21, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> That is the stupidest shit i have ever seen posted.
> 
> I have half a mind to neg rep the shit out of you right now.
> 
> ...



I'm always a few days late 

Well, if anyone does want to/can play, respond soon, I can play RIGHT NOW but may not be on NF for much longer today.

EDIT: On again


----------



## Aeon (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone possibly on now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2009)

Apex is coming soon, you better win it all for me PX.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 26, 2009)

You should come with the rest of the Canadians


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2009)

I would come but my passport is expired and I'm still waiting for my new one. 

Either way I'll definitely be watching the live stream so you better give me a shoutout.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Either way I'll definitely be watching the live stream *so you better give me a shoutout*.



Don't waste your time with that P.X. Just focus, and try to have fun since you don't really take it seriously.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2009)

It'll definitely be fun to meet all those people XD

Apparently NJ is super hardcore about their streams though, not like the South or Cali streams that just shoot the breeze with chatters or say random shit... so I probably won't be able to commentate, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> It'll definitely be fun to meet all those people XD
> 
> Apparently NJ is super hardcore about their streams though, not like the South or Cali streams that just shoot the breeze with chatters or say random shit... so I probably won't be able to commentate, lol.



No doubt about that, final most likely might be Ally vs M2K again but who knows.

Yeah NJ is serious business about their streams, hopefully you get to commentate, if not oh well.

There's going to be tons of good players at Apex but I have a feeling M2K will continue his dominance of Brawl tournaments.

@Cal

Shut the hell up, this is a room for smash players, not scrubs who lag and would get 3 stocked by my Ganon.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Shut the hell up, this is a room for smash players, not scrubs who lag and would get 3 stocked by my Ganon.



Don't downplay me.

I never got 3-stocked by your Ganon. You must be talking about your DK. My Falco did get 3-stocked by him a few times.  I only had one fight with your Ganon, and that was with Falco as well. But, my Falco sucks anyway cuz I hardly ever used him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2009)

Man Cal, when is the last time you actually played me let alone Brawl lol. My Ganon isn't as much rape as PX's is but it can still do damage.

My goddess ZSS would be way too much for you to handle anyways.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Man Cal, when is the last time you actually played me let alone Brawl lol. My Ganon isn't as much rape as PX's is but it can still do damage.
> 
> My goddess ZSS would be way too much for you to handle anyways.



I hardly play Brawl nowdays. I've been playing KoF 11 alot recently. I went back to KoF 2006 for a while as well. I've pretty much fallen in love with KoF 11. Can't wait for 12. I play SF IV here, and there too.

Speaking of which, how have you been doing in tournies with SF IV?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2009)

Been to busy with work to join SFIV tournaments, won't start till later this month perhaps.

I see, I'm waiting for KOF 12 as well.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 28, 2009)

how do you guys play Smash Bros Tournaments?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2009)

They host them in person.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 28, 2009)

so all you tournament players have been over each other's home's?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2009)

Nah, we live in very separate regions, but we go to stuff in each of our areas.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2009)

With controls, a smash bros game, a shitload of TV's, and a large room.

....Yeah, that sounds about right.

Anymore questions?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Nah, we live in very separate regions, but we go to stuff in each of our areas.



I think you should come for the final OIN, PX.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like we got a PX fan.^^^

Anyways, whatever happened to the major brawl sites?

Are they still booming like before? (Doubt it tho...)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2009)

Well PX is the only smasher from here to make a name for himself and is regarded as one of the best Wario players and one of the top players in TX, and there's also the fact I've been Brawling with him ever since the game came out.

All the major Brawl sites are doing good. Some people reverted back to Melee but Brawl in general is still doing good.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2009)

That's in Canada though. I'm a bit scared of milk in bags, lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2009)

Watch out for swine flu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> That's in Canada though. I'm a bit scared of milk in bags, lol.





You know you want to take some milk bags home with you, M2K will do the same. 



"Shion" said:


> Watch out for swine flu.



We don't have the swine flu here.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2009)

I want Tatsunoko vs Capcom.


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 29, 2009)

Nerf Ike/Meta Knight imo.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ike sucks. I agree on MK though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2009)

Like PX said Ike is horrible. All he is the Ike combo....Fsmash.

MK needs to get nerfed but oh well, I don't think he should be banned either.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 30, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Like PX said Ike is horrible. All he is the Ike combo....Fsmash.
> 
> MK needs to get nerfed but oh well, I don't think he should be banned either.



Random Ike Guy could beat M2K's MK if he felt like it. He just never tries.

As for an MK ban...well, there are still some characters who can keep up with him. Like...Snake, D3, G&W (maybe), and of course Captain Falcon 

Nin, you need to be more active/start joining random games again. I still don't have too many active people added who I can't beat with my excuse for a Ganondorf 

EDIT: Somebody with a high postcount needs to start a new Brawl tournament on NF, team or single. I don't care.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 30, 2009)

Brawl Tournament? Like we all go on at a determined time?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2009)

That was a disaster last time, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah PX.

@Ukki 

I'm plenty active. I'm always on AIB doing matches and doing single and doubles ladder.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 30, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah PX.
> 
> @Ukki
> 
> I'm plenty active. I'm always on AIB doing matches and doing single and doubles ladder.



I forgot my username, password, and everything else of my AiB account. I also got sick of the ads. Maybe I'll rejoin tomorrow or something so I can play you 

Yeah, I looked at the tournaments NF has had: two cancelled, and one disappeared forever because you and Shion never played the Grand Finals games.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 30, 2009)

whats this AIB?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 30, 2009)

son_michael said:


> whats this AIB?



All Is Brawl


----------



## son_michael (Apr 30, 2009)

Aeon said:


> All Is Brawl



so how exactly do you use that site to Brawl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2009)

Huh, I don't get ads on AIB.

Yay last night of doubles ladder on AIB, got top 20 at least for beta....good enough.

Edit:

@son_michael

Kinda the same way you use here to Brawl.

Find people, exchange FCs, play.

It works on  a chat system rather than a forum.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2009)

3 Bowser's, Super Sized...with Super Mushrooms, and bombs on Shadow Moses is epic.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 1, 2009)

Masurao said:


> 3 Bowser's, Super Sized...with Super Mushrooms, and bombs on Shadow Moses is epic.



That's a clear violation of Brawl rules:

3 stock
No items
Fox only
Final Destination


----------



## Dumatheninja (May 1, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> That is the stupidest shit i have ever seen posted.
> 
> I have half a mind to neg rep the shit out of you right now.
> 
> ...



your just afraid master chief could kick your sorry ass!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> That's a clear violation of Brawl rules:
> 
> 3 stock
> No items
> ...



Actually that's the Melee rule-set.

Here's the Brawl version:

3 stock
No items
MK only
Smashville


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Actually that's the Melee rule-set.
> 
> Here's the Brawl version:
> 
> ...



Smashville is banned because KK Slider is distracting (that's also why ZSS is banned ), and MK is banned because he is clearly a Kirby clone.



Dumatheninja said:


> your just afraid master chief could kick your sorry ass!!





Please leave before your reputation bar becomes birght red and stretches outside the browser window. Shion warned you.

EDIT: Is Azen playing at Apex? I can see him (maybe) beating M2K.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2009)

Azen will be at Apex. and as much as I love Azen and his a fanboy of his, he won't beat M2K. I doubt anyone will beat M2K...not even PX.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 2, 2009)

But if Mango went to Apex...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2009)

Mango or Ken basically.

Though who knows where Ken is. I heard recently he went to some Brawl tournament and got 1st which is funny considering he hardly plays the game.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 3, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Mango or Ken basically.
> 
> Though who knows where Ken is. I heard recently he went to some Brawl tournament and got 1st which is funny considering he hardly plays the game.



I heard he died during his season of _Survivor_ 

I don't think Mango plays Brawl either. It's because there's no Jigglypuff with a crown.

EDIT: Wait, why do you think the final match will be Ally/M2K if Azen's playing? Azen's better than Ally.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I heard he died during his season of _Survivor_
> 
> I don't think Mango plays Brawl either. It's because there's no Jigglypuff with a crown.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, why do you think the final match will be Ally/M2K if Azen's playing? Azen's better than Ally.



Psh, Ken can't die. He'll Ken combo anyone whenever he's near death.

Mango is trying to pick up Brawl to win more money.

Because like my Azen doesn't use just one character, and it depends who he uses to see how far he'll get. Lee Martin's Lucario is better than Azen's right now so if Azen goes Lucario he may not finish top 5.

Azen has godly DI, and Ally has Canadian DI so we'll see.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2009)

So I think someone missed me getting 3rd at a 72 man trny


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

^Which tournament may that be?


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2009)

HOBO 16 this past weekend.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> So I think someone missed me getting 3rd at a 72 man trny



Want a cookie?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> HOBO 16 this past weekend.



Oh nice. Congrats man, who took first...Dojo?



Masurao said:


> Want a cookie?



Cal would probably never make it out of pools for a tournament.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Cal would probably never make it out of pools for a tournament.



Probably, since I have other games to play rather than spending time getting good at one game. 

Anywaz, good job P.X


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

^You can get good at any games in general!? 

But your actually right in that regards. 97% of Smash players only play Smash and are only good at that game and suck at everything else, I usually find that sad.

I'd never consider myself a Smash player, for one I don't whore out Smash and carry that as my "best game". I've always just been simply a very good all around gamer.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2009)

I'm sure P.X doesn't fit into that category of being good at one game, and sucking at everything else.

Part of my problem is laziness. There was a time when I wanted to be competitive in Brawl, but was too lazy to bother looking or signing up for any tourneys. Same goes for Melee actually, but at least all my friends knew all the adv techs, and how to use them properly. As for Brawl, very few of my friends actually play the game...which makes it really hard to fell inspired to play it.

I usually only take a casual approach to most fighting games. DoA, and Tekken were the only fighting games I played alot in. Even when I was owning 80 % of the scrubs online with Ayane...I still was too lazy to look into tourneys. 

I tend to stick to RPG's, and Action/Adevnture/Platform games the most.  3rd person action and Fighting games would probably be next in line.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2009)

Razer, Gnes, Me, Dojo, Hylian/Zac, Espy/3000 I believe.

Also, I am generally good at video games of whatever sort that aren't FPS or sports games.

I don't even practice Brawl. You know how I prepared for the trny? I played DOTA the entire night before, rofl.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

Very nice PX, interested to see how you do @ Apex.

Generally for fighting games I set out from the start to be competitive in it. For Brawl I don't think I ever took it seriously for the simple reason I started maining Random from the start.

Haha good stuff PX, that's the proper way to prepare for tournaments.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2009)

If you guys want I can link my vids from the trny. But I don't really know if anyone cares about brawl videos, lol.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2009)

Oh, you fighting game whore you Vio.

Out of curiosity, who is your 3 man team in KoF usually Vio? I personally main K, Kula, Iori. But sometimes swap in Ryo, Kyo, or Terry.

Edit: Sure P.X., I want to see your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Wario.


----------



## son_michael (May 4, 2009)

anybody up for some matches?



 my FC:2836-3852-9068


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> If you guys want I can link my vids from the trny. But I don't really know if anyone cares about brawl videos, lol.



Yeah sure link it. I only watch Brawl videos of top level players like M2K, Azen, etc or friends anyways.



Masurao said:


> Oh, you fighting game whore you Vio.
> 
> Out of curiosity, who is your 3 man team in KoF usually Vio? I personally main K, Kula, Iori. But sometimes swap in Ryo, Kyo, or Terry.
> 
> Edit: Sure P.X., I want to see your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Wario.



Generally my team is team Fatal Fury, Terry, Andy, Joe. But if Andy isn't in the game like some of the later versions then I usually put in my girl Mai to replace Andy since he isn't around. Don't get it wrong though, I still use everyone, but mostly whore out my Fatal Fury team.

@Michael

Just finished playing, maybe later on.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Generally my team is team Fatal Fury, Terry, Andy, Joe. But if Andy isn't in the game like some of the later versions then I usually put in my girl Mai to replace Andy since he isn't around. Don't get it wrong though, I still use everyone, but mostly whore out my Fatal Fury team.



Well, I'll be getting it for the 360, but I'm rooming with my friends next quarter in an apartment style. One of them happens to have a PS3, and is a KoF fan. I look forward to playing you.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

First get that shit internet connection of yours fixed first.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> First get that shit internet connection of yours fixed first.



That's only for the Wii. My 360 connection works fine. I'm sure my friend will have no problem getting his PS3 connected.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2009)

Vs. Dojo's Kirby
Here it is. =)

Vs. Xyro's Samus
Here it is. =)
Here it is. =)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2009)

@Cal 

For your sake I hope your right.

@PX

Very nice matches man, your probably my favorite Wario to watch now that Futile is retired.

You did some nice comebacks in 2 out of those 3 matches.

I didn't know Dojo used Kirby, but he seems solid enough with him.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> For your sake I hope your right.



It will work I'm sure. I'll finally be able to play you in something other that Smash Bros. Tekken, and KoF will be fun sparring with you.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2009)

Well as long as you can actually use the PS3.


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Well as long as you can actually use the PS3.



No problem, I won't have any trouble using it. I'll see how good you are in those games...probably get owned but w/e lol.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 7, 2009)

I just played a Ganon in an AiB friendly who actually used the jump cancel Wizkick as an _attack_. Who does that?!

The sad part is that it actually worked most of the time. It kept me off balance and he kept predicting by techs. 

WHO EVEN USES GANON?!*

Apex + Evo coming up, yay.

*Sakurai doesn't count.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2009)

@Ukki

I use it, I use it to hit people when they least expect it. PX probably uses it as well, here and there.

Don't disrespect Ganon, he's a beast....just ask PX.

Apex and EVO should be nice, I'll be watching Apex live stream since I can't make it there myself. As for EVO not sure if I'll be attending or not.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 9, 2009)

I am actually going to Evo, but not Apex.

I was just kidding about Ganon. I actually use him; how can I like Falcon but not Ganon?

Plus, Ganon was my Melee main. Seiously.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2009)

Apex has been alright so far.

Saw PX on the live stream. 

I need to see Jash play already.


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> *Saw PX on the live stream. *



I think someone has a crush.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2009)

Nah were not gay like you are Cal, go back to blowing guys and stop posting on this thread.


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2009)

No thanks Vio, that's your thing. 

Now let's not defile this thread, it was going so well.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2009)

Oh Cal your comeback was lame and predictable just like your skills in all games, somethings never change huh?  

Anyways fine, truce.

@Anyone who was at Apex or watched the live stream.

Canadian DI for the fucking win!


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2009)

Lol, always gotta have the last word don't you Vio?

My summer break starts in two weeks, so *HOPEFULLY* I'll finally get my WiFi working.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2009)

You might as well not bother, your wifi fails hard..

And yes I do.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2009)

No, actually, *I* will always have the last word, just because I say so.


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> No, actually, *I* will always have the last word, just because I say so.



GTFO, my idiotic friend.


----------



## Narcissus (May 13, 2009)

Masurao said:


> GTFO, my idiotic friend.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2009)

How do I get good at this game?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> How do I get good at this game?



Play MK and or if your on Wifi just play a lag friendly character and camp.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 13, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> How do I get good at this game?



Far right cloud Laser spam Chain grab Meta Knight


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> How do I get good at this game?



Spend more quality time with Wario.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 14, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Far right cloud Laser spam Chain grab Meta Knight



B-sticking Wavedashing L-cancelling Meta Knight


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2009)

I is confused but anyway, has anyone here tried Brawl+?


----------



## 'spike' (May 14, 2009)

does anybody know how to do a ("finsh him/her") on MK ARMAGEDDON


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2009)

Yo Vio, Tatsunoku vs Capcom is confirmed to be coming to the US.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2009)

About fucking time, they sure took their sweet ass time bringing it to us. 

When is the release date?

@Aeon

Yes I've tried Brawl+.

While I respect if you like it, personally I don't as a competitive game.

If I wanted to play Melee (which I retired competitively from) I would go play it, not some Brawl rip off version of it. Brawl+ is very unbalanced and is pretty dumb for the most part. All of the top players prefer Brawl far over Brawl+, with the exception of NL but then again he's still in disillusion thinking he actually mains Random.


----------



## Aeon (May 17, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @Aeon
> 
> Yes I've tried Brawl+.
> 
> ...



I didn't say I preferred it, silly. 

It was just interesting playing the game a little differently. I still enjoy and play the original Brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2009)

^Oh. 

Either way I was stating how I feel about the game.  :sweat


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> About fucking time, they sure took their sweet ass time bringing it to us.
> 
> When is the release date?



It's TBA, but still confirmed to be coming to the US. 

I wanna try Brawl+ for the lulz, but it will never be Melee.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (May 23, 2009)

Masurao said:


> It's TBA, but still confirmed to be coming to the US.
> 
> I wanna try Brawl+ for the lulz, but it will never be Melee.



No, it won't. It's kind of a sad attempt at it, and it's way overhyped.

Falcon for the win. Falcon > MetaKnight forever.


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2009)

Didn't they explicitly say they weren't trying to attempt a Melee 2.0 when doing Brawl+?


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2009)

They didn't get a Melee 2.0. They got a Melee for noobs. No tech skill required, just short hop everything and you're good!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2009)

Yep PX pretty much nailed it there. It's Melee for noobs without a doubt.


----------



## Aeon (May 25, 2009)

Anyway, I haven't played it in over a month so I guess there's really no point in saying anything about it.


----------



## K-deps (May 31, 2009)

lololololololol


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2009)

Eww, it's K-deps.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jun 1, 2009)

He has been away for a while.


----------



## K-deps (Jun 1, 2009)

Do people still play SSBB?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

People in general yes, most of the Melee pro's transitioned to Brawl.

As for people on here....somewhat. The most known player from in the smash community is PhantomX.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

finally got my Wii to get online, so I decided to stop by.  but it looks like no one I know posts here


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been doing a little online lately, mostly with my Ganon and Puff though. Plus I'm only known b/c I play awesomely, not necessarily good


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Wtf? Is that Yoko is your ava P.X?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> I've been doing a little online lately, mostly with my Ganon and Puff though. Plus I'm only known b/c I play awesomely, not necessarily good



I demand matches now! 

Get off my JigglyPuff.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, it's Yoko... stripper Yoko... hottest stripper ever.

Don't worry Nin, I get off on Jiggly all the time~


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Ew, you pervert.

But yeah, we should do matches later on today or something.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2009)

Were there any FFXIII or other interesting updates at hte PS3 E3 stuff?


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Samus looked pretty hot in that new Metroid game. Vio sheis no longer your angel.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Were there any FFXIII or other interesting updates at hte PS3 E3 stuff?



Sony conference hasn't started yet, it starts in 12 minutes.

Interesting stuff today so far would be, Super Mario Galaxy 2, Golden Sun DS and the new Metroid game.



Masurao said:


> Samus looked pretty hot in that new Metroid game. Vio sheis no longer your angel.



Samus was never my angel, she is my goddess.

Aerith is my angel, duh!


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2009)

I found the Sequel to FF IV stuff to be intriguing. It's on WiiWare/Virtual Console atm I think... hooray for Homebrew and free stuff!


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

I really hope that Golden Sun is a new game and not a remake of one the two earlier ones. I'd probably still buy it anyway....snice the Golden Sun series is awesome.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2009)

I won't buy it if it's a remake... I could just go play the two originals on my DS already.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 4, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> I won't buy it if it's a remake... I could just go play the two originals on my DS already.



Well...it's a confirmed sequel to the previous one. It stars the previous charavters descendents.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 8, 2009)

What are you guys talkin about BUYING games?

Shit, get an itouch DS and get them for free...

I was able to obtain PKM Platinum, Jump Ultimate Stars, Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow, Advance Wars Days of Ruin, and Fire Emblem PoR, all for free in like half an hour.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol Brawl.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2009)

Brawl is fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone feel like brawling?

I kinda wanna play online again.


----------



## AzureJericho (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope the Brawl community around here isn't dead. 

My code is 1247-0278-6908. Look out for "Jelly" sometime in the future.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2009)

It's pretty much dead man^

Thanks for giving a shit though.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 24, 2009)

I still play Brawl, just not WiFi, b/c WiFi sucks giant donkey dicks.

I even have teh combo video now: Link removed


----------



## Aeon (Jul 24, 2009)

I play on WiFi whenever I can convince other people to join me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2009)

I only play with other ppl that are close to where I live.

No online for me, giant donkey balls are not to my liking.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone on who might want to play right now?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Anyone on who might want to play right now?



Lol. 

If you want, I can go online sometime later and give it a shot for old times sake.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2009)

Need one more person for an FFA... <_<


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2009)

_A free for all  

Who is in it  
_


----------



## Aeon (Aug 2, 2009)

I posted then forgot to check again.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

_No biggie

I started to play pokemon  
_


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 18, 2009)

Soooo... A day late, a buck short, but I finally got a stable internet connection for my Wii. I'm tired of playing computers. ;_;

Brawl code is: 2106-1779-2634


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 19, 2009)

hey anyone wanna play right now? just set up my connection, technically, its faster on my wii then on my computer, my wii is really fast online, thinking thats a good connection, anyways, i really want to play and get back into it, im pretty good.

brawl code is 5241-1958-3155


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 19, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> hey anyone wanna play right now? just set up my connection, technically, its faster on my wii then on my computer, my wii is really fast online, thinking thats a good connection, anyways, i really want to play and get back into it, im pretty good.
> 
> brawl code is 5241-1958-3155



Added. I need to get used to the lag before I'll be a challenge, though. Don't be offended if I just start being stupid, and goof around with characters I don't use.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2009)

whats ur fc?


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 21, 2009)

WiFi sucks, that is all.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 21, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> whats ur fc?



There's a fanclub for this?.....Well, I feel a tad stupid fo not knowing that.>//<


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 21, 2009)

WiFi is a pain in the ass, but it's a challenge. 

FC=Friend Code.


----------



## killfox (Nov 22, 2009)

Whos up for a brawl?


----------



## MueTai (Nov 22, 2009)

Man, I really wish Nintendo's WiFi was better.  Brawl could have been so much more epic online...


----------



## killfox (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## killfox (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol does no one play smash anymore?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2009)

There are plenty of people who still play, your just looking in the wrong place. Smash on NF is dead.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 23, 2009)

Smash online is dying, pretty much.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately, we're dead. I blame the sh*tty online mode


----------



## killfox (Nov 24, 2009)

My internet has always been good, and non laggy. O well, guess ill look elseware for players.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 24, 2009)

_Brawls online disappoints to no end _


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2009)

lol so true, i want this section to be alive, but i just go to allisbrawl cuz it has a very large community and very active chat's. im supernovalogia on it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

active, someone post! i want to brawl someone on this place! sorry for dub posting. i will rape you! damn it, lol, no one?...T_T


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jan 10, 2010)

My FC: 4211 3351 4577

Play me!


----------

